# What DVD / Video did you watch last night ?



## ck (Jun 2, 2004)

I've been slacking on the reading front of late , but it would be nice to start another thread which is so popular and enlightening.  

This might not be that thread , but you never know.  

I very rarely watch television , but I watched the following DVD's last night :

"Zoo York.  City Of Killers"  : It's the Zoo York's skateboard team on a world tour and there is some stunning tricks and loactions in there.  The quality of some of the material is debatable , but it's probably worth the £10 I payed for it.  

It's not a patch on "Hot Chocolate" which is the "Chocolate" skateboards tour of The States.  "Chocoloate" are the sister company of "Girl" which is part owned by Spike Jonze and he was heavily involved in directing and producing this , which is the follow-up to "Yeah Right" (a DVD I can't stop watching).  In one section "Flaming Board" (part two of "Magic Board" from "Yeah Right !") , the team use a skateboard quite clearly on fire and have a whale of a time doing tricks and stunts.  It may seem very juvenile , but it makes for great viewing !

What about you ?


----------



## rorymac (Jun 2, 2004)

Waterfront .. about the US porn star Jon Holmes. 
Good film IMO. 
And ... The Football Factory ... well made and good acting overall ... but not quite right for some reason. Worth watching though.


----------



## Griff (Jun 2, 2004)

Starship Troopers 2

Absolutely shite, avoid at all costs if you enjoyed the original. 

Shit!


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 2, 2004)

i watched Return Of The King on Monday. lord alone knows why - closure, i guess  - and it was toss. honestly - i'm not just being iconoclastic but it just didn't know when to fucking end.  it could have easily been an hour shorter (i have nothing against long movies as the content justifies the footage)..

wank.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 2, 2004)

Watched a video of 'North by Northwest' in bed. I fell asleep during the bit on the train and I'm sure my last thought before sleep was "Cary Grant eh, don't make 'em like that anymore". I did awaken briefly to switch it off during the cropdusting scene.

The previous night I watched a borrowed dvd of 'O Brother where art thou'. I'm a massive Coen brothers fan but this will need repeated viewing (I couldn't understand the strong deep south accents for a while). The one line that I do remember went something like "thank god your mama died giving birth, if she'd seen ya she would've died o' shame""


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 2, 2004)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i watched Return Of The King on Monday. lord alone knows why - closure, i guess  - and it was toss. honestly - i'm not just being iconoclastic but it just didn't know when to fucking end.  it could have easily been an hour shorter (i have nothing against long movies as the content justifies the footage)..
> 
> wank.



Thank fuck somebody has finally agreed with my opinion of return of the King . IMHO the last half hour pretty much ruined the entire trilogy for me  Peter Jackson should go back to making good films like Bad Taste and Brain Dead 

And last night I watched Gangs of New York !


----------



## ck (Jun 2, 2004)

rorymac said:
			
		

> And ... The Football Factory ... well made and good acting overall ... but not quite right for some reason. Worth watching though.



yeah ; agreed.  The casting in the film is very good , with Danny Dyer ("Moth" from "Human Traffic") playing superbly , but it seems patchy in places.  
There is no actual football featured in the film , but with the content within, this is hardly surprising.  I belive they shot a load of footage at Stamford Bridge , but Chelsea pooh-poohed them showing it.  I don't know if this is the same as in the novel , but I'm sure with a lot of hardcore football hooligan's , football isn't the main concern , is it ?
Decent soundtrack though...


----------



## bmd (Jun 2, 2004)

The Pianist, about how the Jews were treated in Warsaw by the Nazi's during the 2nd World War. Utterly heartbreaking film, makes it all the harder to understand what the fuck is going on in Israel today.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 2, 2004)

La Reine Margot, which was ok but not out of this world.



> Originally posted by *Bob Marleys Dad*
> _The Pianist, about how the Jews were treated in Warsaw by the Nazi's during the 2nd World War. Utterly heartbreaking film, makes it all the harder to understand what the fuck is going on in Israel today._



What did you think of this?
I was a bit disappointed tbh. I think I expected it to have a more Polanski-ish feel. I don't think you could tell it was one of his movies if you didn't know about it, unlike all his other films where his mark is definitely present.


----------



## bmd (Jun 2, 2004)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> La Reine Margot, which was ok but not out of this world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I know what you mean, it's almost like the subject matter was so sensitive that he balked at putting his stamp on it. It's a shame really as the tiny bits that his directing did shine through in were the best parts of the film imo.


----------



## Masseuse (Jun 2, 2004)

I watched American Splendour, about Harvey Pekar the comic book bloke.

It was proper funny.


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2004)

having finally got my dvd order....twas the one episode of Black Books that I'd missed before (series 2 episode4 fact fans), and the first episode of Buffy.

Lordy, she loked soooooo young....


----------



## little loaf (Jun 2, 2004)

ck said:
			
		

> "Chocoloate" are the sister company of "Girl" which is part owned by Spike Jonze and he was heavily involved in directing and producing this



didn't Spike Jonze direct a whole load of skating films for Girl?  like 'Mouse' and a few others?  i've never seen them, but i'm desperate to see what his early directing skills were like, even if they were only to do with skateboarding.  i don't know why i'm so attracted to skateboarding - it's the world's dumbest sport, unless you're brilliant at it - but i am nonetheless fascinated by it.  and guys who skateboard.  yum.   

i watched Taxi Driver for the first time last night.  what an amazing film!  and i never realised that robert de niro could be good-looking. 

oops, i sound a bit obsessed...


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Bob Marleys Dad*
> _Yeah I know what you mean, it's almost like the subject matter was so sensitive that he balked at putting his stamp on it. It's a shame really as the tiny bits that his directing did shine through in were the best parts of the film imo._



I suppose that it was very close to the bone for him -family taken to concentration camp and killed, left to wander round Warsaw as a child.


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2004)

I watched _Ben Dover Does London_.


----------



## ck (Jun 2, 2004)

little loaf said:
			
		

> didn't Spike Jonze direct a whole load of skating films for Girl?  like 'Mouse' and a few others?  i've never seen them, but i'm desperate to see what his early directing skills were like, even if they were only to do with skateboarding.  i don't know why i'm so attracted to skateboarding - it's the world's dumbest sport, unless you're brilliant at it - but i am nonetheless fascinated by it.  and guys who skateboard.  yum.



Exactly.  I don't know what the "Mouse" one you mention is , but "Yeah Right !" and "Hot Chocolate" must be the two most recent ones he directed (?)  There are loads of older ones about , but I think they are a bit more difficult to get hold of.

I take it you saw the "Spike Jonze. Director's Series" DVD ?  Great stuff...


----------



## little loaf (Jun 2, 2004)

ck said:
			
		

> I take it you saw the "Spike Jonze. Director's Series" DVD ?  Great stuff...



no, i didn't even know such a DVD existed!  brilliant!  i'll try and get hold of it.  it would be fascinating to see some of his earlier work.  i'm such a huge fan of the guy.  thanks for telling me!


----------



## hitechlolife (Jun 2, 2004)

Bubba Ho Tep - Fucking Hilarious!!! & Ken Park (Larry Flint) Fucking Despressing.

http://www.bubbahotep.com/


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2004)

I watched The Kingdom - Lars Von Trier's mini-series that the shite Stephen King version is based - it is of course immeasuarably superior - but I think I have only half of it - anyone got the second half?


----------



## moon (Jun 2, 2004)

Amores Perros, probably one of the best films I've seen in years, its kinda City of god meets Pulp Fiction.

More here


http://www.lovefilm.com/view_dvd.php?dt_id=887&SID=2f78eba3a28b28d494652a81309173a0


----------



## Random One (Jun 2, 2004)

Watched Confessions of a Dangerous Mind...my god how boring it was!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 2, 2004)

My son's mate bought down Football Factory, it was quite good actually.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2004)

Stobart Spotter said:
			
		

> My son's mate bought down Football Factory, it was quite good actually.


I bet it ain't as good as The Firm!


----------



## little loaf (Jun 2, 2004)

moon said:
			
		

> Amores Perros, probably one of the best films I've seen in years, its kinda City of god meets Pulp Fiction.



amores perros is one of my favourite films!  i think it was better than 21 grams, although 21 grams was also great, despite the fact that i had no idea what was happening for the first forty-five minutes or so.

i've never seen confessions of a dangerous mind, but i know it was written by charlie kaufman - how could it be boring?!


----------



## Poi E (Jun 2, 2004)

The Seventh Seal. Wry, funny, incisive stuff. Have to see more Bergman.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2004)

little loaf said:
			
		

> i've never seen confessions of a dangerous mind, but i know it was written by charlie kaufman - how could it be boring?!



I thought it was shite too - it's George Clooney's fault I reckon


----------



## ck (Jun 2, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I thought it was shite too - it's George Clooney's fault I reckon



It's that moody tache for one thing ; why do they have them in so many films ?

Also ; Sam Rockwell ; where the fuck did he come from all of a sudden ?  I think he's a poor actor.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 2, 2004)

the towering inferno 

Newman n Mcqueen look so a like


----------



## ck (Jun 3, 2004)

Oh dear.  "Sleepless In Seattle" on VHS.  I watched it as I went to New York for the first time last month and had to see the Empire State Building scene again.  

I think I'll leave that one for a while now...


----------



## Epona (Jun 3, 2004)

Van Helsing.
Steaming pile of shite.


----------



## N2Oboy (Jun 3, 2004)

The Godfather II.
It was aces and I'm going to have to watch it again and then once more witht the commentry.


----------



## g force (Jun 3, 2004)

Insomnia (the original one). Quality film, very dark, much better than the remake - Skarsgaard's policeman came across as pretty fucked up and sinister.


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 3, 2004)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I watched American Splendour, about Harvey Pekar the comic book bloke.
> 
> It was proper funny.




hello. i am a NERRDDD.



great film.


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2004)

episode 2 of the first series of Buffy.

expect me to make very dull posts on this thread for the next 142 days or so


----------



## Random One (Jun 3, 2004)

> Originally Posted by little loaf
> 
> i've never seen confessions of a dangerous mind, but i know it was written by charlie kaufman - how could it be boring?!



it was so slow and i never really cared about the main character...and it should have had alot more clever bits like it did near the end with the coffee switching.


American Splendour is a class film


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 3, 2004)

For my sins, last night I watched "US Marshalls", which I actually quite enjoyed.  Although the Fugitive was far better.

Tonight I'm going to watch either Monsoon Wedding, The Gods Must Be Crazy 1 or 2, or Beijing Bicycle.

Tis great being in the land of 50p DVDs...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 3, 2004)

Griff said:
			
		

> Starship Troopers 2
> 
> Absolutely shite, avoid at all costs if you enjoyed the original.
> 
> Shit!



My housemates were watching that the other day.  It looked utter crud.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 3, 2004)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i watched Return Of The King on Monday. lord alone knows why - closure, i guess  - and it was toss. honestly - i'm not just being iconoclastic but it just didn't know when to fucking end.  it could have easily been an hour shorter (i have nothing against long movies as the content justifies the footage)..
> 
> wank.



Rubbish, it was amazing.    

I personally can't wait for the extended cut which will be an hour LONGER!

(given that the first two ees have been an improvement on the cinema cuts)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 3, 2004)

mr_zero said:
			
		

> Thank fuck somebody has finally agreed with my opinion of return of the King . IMHO the last half hour pretty much ruined the entire trilogy for me  Peter Jackson should go back to making good films like Bad Taste and Brain Dead
> 
> And last night I watched Gangs of New York !



 OK, admittedly the "jumping around on the bed" bit was somewhat unnecessary, but it would have been scandalous if they'd missed out the Grey Havens.  Its an essential part of the book that Frodo doesn't just live happily ever after.

I quite like GONY.  i know most people think it was shite.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 3, 2004)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> The Pianist, about how the Jews were treated in Warsaw by the Nazi's during the 2nd World War. Utterly heartbreaking film, makes it all the harder to understand what the fuck is going on in Israel today.



A quality film.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 3, 2004)

Watched "Top Gun". Never realised at the tender age of 13 that it was full of homo-erotic themes. Whaddya know.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 3, 2004)

I saw Bangkok Dangerous last night. It's a Thai film in the style of the Asian gangland/assassin genre but it's also a brilliantly done take on the tragedy genre (with a lot of shakespearean devices). The main character is a deaf mute assassin of incredible skill. Consequently the film is shot in a kind of filtered fashion to represent his dislocation from the world. Essentially he meets a beautiful store attendant who he falls in love with which confronts him with a choice of trying to live in the world or outside of it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 3, 2004)

A good Thai film I'd recommend that I watched about 2 weeks ago is Nang Nak.  Its a version of an ancient Thai horror story, which has been filmed about 20 times, but this one is conisdered the best (1999).  A really beautiful film, which is fairly rare for horror...


----------



## silentNate (Jun 4, 2004)

I watched Van Helsing- absolute shite, hysterically bad


----------



## bingobowden (Jun 4, 2004)

I watched Requiem For A Dream. Excellent stuff.


----------



## ck (Jun 4, 2004)

"The Score" with De Niro , Edward Norton and Marlon Brando.  Enjoyable thriller which passed me by on it's theatrical release.


----------



## Spud u like (Jun 4, 2004)

Tremors 4 - Not as bad as you might think! alot better than Starship troopers 2!!!! ( My girlfriends choices,the muppet!)


----------



## killer b (Jun 4, 2004)

hitchhike - franco nero & david hess playing to type, but still one of the most edge-of-your-seat films i've seen in some years. Loads of scenes been lifted by other films too - jeeperz creepers and kill bill to name but two.

& a morricone soundtrack so good i had to rob it from a mate this afternoon...


----------



## Iam (Jun 4, 2004)

Just watched Chris Rock: Never Scared.


----------



## kaya (Jun 5, 2004)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> The previous night I watched a borrowed dvd of 'O Brother where art thou'. I'm a massive Coen brothers fan but this will need repeated viewing (I couldn't understand the strong deep south accents for a while). The one line that I do remember went something like "thank god your mama died giving birth, if she'd seen ya she would've died o' shame""



I love the Coens, but was really disappointed when this one came out. But I haven't seen it since and my boyfriend assures me that it gets better after the second viewing. Didn't even bother to see "Intolerable Cruelty"


----------



## lyra_k (Jun 5, 2004)

Searching for Debra Winger - a documentary made by a simpering Rosanna Arquette.  Not sure exactly what the point was that she was trying to make, but it came across as a load of slightly ageing, pseudy, botoxed luvvies moaning about the paucity of decent parts for actresses who are no longer 21.

They seemed completely unaware of the irony that they were all cookie-cutter size 6/8 blondes with very pretty faces, who had played as much part in their youths in perpetuating the stereotypes that help to create the demand for eternal youth and beauty in movies that they were complaining about, now that they were no longer benefiting from it personally.


----------



## Kamandi (Jun 5, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I watched The Kingdom - Lars Von Trier's mini-series that the shite Stephen King version is based - it is of course immeasuarably superior - but I think I have only half of it - anyone got the second half?


 I've been looking for this for a couple of years at least; I don't think that it exists in english on DVD. Its not listed on the
IMDB anyway.  I have the sneaky suspicion that it may not be any good. Nothing to back this up except a feeling, so don't take my ignorant word for it. I loved the first one and I agree, the US version completely missed the point, but no big suprise there.


----------



## feyr (Jun 5, 2004)

watched Girl with the peral earing, and love actually. both ok films but not great

tonight its a choice between city of god, 21 grams or once upon a time in mexico


----------



## Solitarian (Jun 5, 2004)

Haven't watched anything but Amazon has just shipped my long-awaited City Of God DVD. I've read that it's brilliant as I missed it when the local indie theatres were screening it 2 years ago.

Finally, the wait is over

Actually, I watched No Man's Land a few nights back. Brilliant dark comedy that I'll disclose nothing further about.


----------



## Random One (Jun 6, 2004)

Pirates of The Carribean


----------



## belboid (Jun 7, 2004)

kaya said:
			
		

> I love the Coens, but was really disappointed when this one came out. But I haven't seen it since and my boyfriend assures me that it gets better after the second viewing. Didn't even bother to see "Intolerable Cruelty"


you're weird, its a fucking great film straight off!

me - another 3 episodes of buffy......


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jun 7, 2004)

Not last nite, but some of my recent viewings:

Sexy Beast
Wasabi Alternate title: Wasabi - The Japanese Dip That Kicks Like a Mule
Les Rivières pourpres


----------



## ck (Jun 7, 2004)

Over the weekend :

"Man On The Moon" with Jim Carrey.  Very interesting film , with Carrey playing the part of Andy Kaufman well.  I'm still no closer to knowing the real Andy Kaufman though ; was he actually ever actually funny or just a complete loon ?

"Yeah Right !" / "Hot Chocolate" (again ! ; skateboard gold...)

Finished off with the start of "The Sting" , with Robert Redford and Paul Newman.  Hopefully I'll finish watching it tonight ; I don't think I've ever seen it before (?!)  Seems pretty good , but dated so far...


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 7, 2004)

Recent viewings include:-

Hidden Fortress, How  is Toshiro Mifune.

Big Wednesday - Triple good coming of age 70's surfer pic, "Is that Matt Johnson?"

Confidence - ok, but these grifter movies are just getting predictable now. Matchstick Men was way better.


----------



## g force (Jun 7, 2004)

This weekend:

Taxi and Taxi 2, Nikita and The Dark Crystal


----------



## bingobowden (Jun 7, 2004)

I watched The Last Samurai.

It's pretty much what I expected from a Tom Cruise film - watchable, but nothing special.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm just settling down to watch Ep 2 of Sopranos Season 5.
Watched American Splendour last night and was slightly disappointed - it depicted an unremarkable man's life quite unremarkably though there were moments of insight that rang true - I liked the supergeek.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2004)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Hidden Fortress


Is this the film George Lucas stole the C3PO/R2D2/Princess Leia storyline in Star Wars from?


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 8, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Is this the film George Lucas stole the C3PO/R2D2/Princess Leia storyline in Star Wars from?



Now you mention it, yes it probably was. Theres a young pretty princess and two dumb bumbling peasants who lead her to safety. However in the Hidden fortress they are actually double crossing, untrustworthy and only after the gold. They are both cowardly like C3PO instead of there being a brave R2D2 character.


----------



## Spud u like (Jun 9, 2004)

Babyjuice express- Crap
Elephant- Pretty good


----------



## ck (Jun 9, 2004)

The best of "Saturday Night Live" on DVD.  It's got some classic material on there but is edited to high hell ; there is no build-up on the gags ; just the punchline.  

It's one programme I'd love to be able to watch regularly though...

ck


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 9, 2004)

Griff said:
			
		

> Starship Troopers 2
> 
> Absolutely shite, avoid at all costs if you enjoyed the original.
> 
> Shit!



i dimly remember the original, it mightve been quite fun as action romps go, but the memory of it puts me off ever reading the book. which is a shame, because the book is by Robert Heinlein (fascinating political and social ideals) and probably very good. 

Last night i watched 3 episodes of Yes, Minister back to back. 
(series 2-3 is on suprnova)


----------



## Sunray (Jun 9, 2004)

Ghostdog

This mad me laugh on occasion, go yay at others and left me puzzled most of the time as to what the fuck I was watching.  Defo not up to the standard that Jim Jarmusch has set in the past, the reason I got it.  Its a bit like Kill Bill in some respect.  

Odd.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 9, 2004)

I saw a classic film last night - 'Scum' with Ray Winstone. It was made in the early 80s for TV I think but was then either banned or heavily censored, I couldn't find out which it was. It was set in an early 80s borstal of extreme brutality. The plot revovled around Winstone's character coming into the borstal having assaulted a guard at his last borstal where he was the 'daddy'. There then follows a subdued power struggle as the guards acting in collusion with the 'daddy' try to subjugate Winstone's isolated and standoffish character. After a lot of provocation Winstone's talent for ultraviolence shines through in a brilliant scene where he quickly and coldly wanders the halls of his wing nobbling the 'daddy' and his cronies. It's a remarkable example of the old 'the king is dead, long live the king' syndrome as seconds after the old 'daddy' has had several shades of shit kicked out of him by Winstone's character, one of the screws desperately confronts him in an effort to get some sort of statement out of him with which they could have a go at Winstone. Of course he says nothing.

I can highly recommend it but you best be made aware that a new phrase will probably enter your vocabulary: Who's the Daddy?


----------



## BigTom (Jun 10, 2004)

over the last week:

*Welcome To Collinwood* - watchable, enjoyable. nothing special but decent
*New Jack City* - better then I expected gangster film.. Ice T fantastic in it
*2001* - I don't need to say anthing here surely?
*2010* - decent sci-fi thriller, obviously crap in comparison to 2001 but if you saw it on its own would be good
*Dune* - superb, as with everything from david lynch
*Johnny Mnemonic* - finally got round to watching this when I discovered a friend owns it   actually, although Keanu Reeves is as bad as everyone said, the film itself is quite watchable.. probably just for the ideas in the story.
*Universal Soldier* - moronic but quite enjoyable nonetheless.  Dolph Lungdren on (for himself) top form
*Shooting Fish* - I really enjoyed this con thriller/romance affair.. a half decent soundtrack, although I noticed the Bluetones in there.

I cant remember what else I've watched.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 10, 2004)

BigTom said:
			
		

> over the last week:
> 
> *Welcome To Collinwood* - watchable, enjoyable. nothing special but decent
> *New Jack City* - better then I expected gangster film.. Ice T fantastic in it
> ...



Bloody hell! That must have been a big ol' bag of weed you had there. "Dune" is something that needs a director's cut. Good film but rushed into release in 1984.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 10, 2004)

Watched Kill Bill at last yesterday. Top stuff, very plesently suprised.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 10, 2004)

Dancer In The Dark - Worst film I've seen all year.

Tears of the Sun - Surprisingly good, not the gungho america saves the world claptrap i feared it might be.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 10, 2004)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Now you mention it, yes it probably was. Theres a young pretty princess and two dumb bumbling peasants who lead her to safety. However in the Hidden fortress they are actually double crossing, untrustworthy and only after the gold. They are both cowardly like C3PO instead of there being a brave R2D2 character.



Actually, if I remember rightly, George Lucas has always said that that film was one of the major influences on the first Star Wars film.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 10, 2004)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Actually, if I remember rightly, George Lucas has always said that that film was one of the major influences on the first Star Wars film.



Must have been. I don't understand why some people think this wrong though. All writers directors are influenced by all sorts of sources. I mean where would Kurosawa have been without Shakespeare?

Incidently I'm watching Yojimbo tonight, that became Fistful of Dollars didn't it. On a bit of a Kurosawa trip at the moment. Fast becoming my favourite director.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 10, 2004)

Taxi Driver
All the Presidnts Men


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 10, 2004)

snatch! 
again, quality


----------



## \\(^o^)// (Jun 10, 2004)

Japanese release of Kill Bill.  The whole House of Blue Leaves fight in colour plus a couple more extras than UK dvd


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 10, 2004)

Diamond said:
			
		

> I saw a classic film last night - 'Scum' with Ray Winstone. It was made in the early 80s for TV I think but was then either banned or heavily censored, I couldn't find out which it was. It was set in an early 80s borstal of extreme brutality. The plot revovled around Winstone's character coming into the borstal having assaulted a guard at his last borstal where he was the 'daddy'. There then follows a subdued power struggle as the guards acting in collusion with the 'daddy' try to subjugate Winstone's isolated and standoffish character. After a lot of provocation Winstone's talent for ultraviolence shines through in a brilliant scene where he quickly and coldly wanders the halls of his wing nobbling the 'daddy' and his cronies. It's a remarkable example of the old 'the king is dead, long live the king' syndrome as seconds after the old 'daddy' has had several shades of shit kicked out of him by Winstone's character, one of the screws desperately confronts him in an effort to get some sort of statement out of him with which they could have a go at Winstone. Of course he says nothing.
> 
> I can highly recommend it but you best be made aware that a new phrase will probably enter your vocabulary: Who's the Daddy?



I watched that when I was 14.  it was quite easily the most disturbing thing I had watched up to that point, and for some while afterwards.

I've never seen it since...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2004)

That film put me off gardening for life.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2004)

"Where's ya tool?"


----------



## bingobowden (Jun 10, 2004)

Confessions Of A Dangerous Mind
Election


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 11, 2004)

this week i have been mostly watching "Aa! Megami-sama - Chicchaitte Kotoha Benridane"


----------



## kaya (Jun 12, 2004)

Dr Strangelove. am now over-aware of the state of my precious bodily fluids...


----------



## sparkling (Jun 12, 2004)

Not last night but this morning...The big fish.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 12, 2004)

hitechlolife said:
			
		

> Ken Park (Larry Flint) Fucking Despressing.



God that film was a bit of a downer  

Watched it the other night.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 12, 2004)

Last night, I watched _Jesus' Son_.  

Well, about half of it.  Great film, but I was so knackered that I nodded off at some point.  Watched the second half this afternoon.  Cool film.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 13, 2004)

Tomb Raider II


----------



## Poi E (Jun 14, 2004)

Picked up the UK Anchor Bay release "Trilogy of the Dead" comprising Night of the Living Dead", "Dawn of the Dead" and "Day of the Dead". NOTLD is great, but this version came with completely unecessary modern tack-on sequences. "Dawn" had some cuts to it and was from a poor master. Haven't seen "Day" yet. A bit disappointing. Anchor bay are usually very sensitive to their material. Will go for US releases. UK one's are almost always inferior.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 14, 2004)

Yojimbo, total class.  

Later remade as Fistful of Dollars. Give me Toshiro Mifune over Clint any day.


----------



## Random One (Jun 14, 2004)

L.A Story


----------



## red rose (Jun 14, 2004)

Secretary - very good film.  At first I didnt think it was anything special but I keep catching myself thinking about it subconciously today


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 14, 2004)

(Secretary is a great film. One scoop of mash and two peas!)

I watched Return of the King this weekend and it was thoroughly enjoyable. Blockbuster effects made it an ideal Saturday night film.

Also watched a couple of episodes of Macross Plus. It's an anime which is a bit like Top Gun with robots and virtual pop stars. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## hektik (Jun 14, 2004)

buffalo soldiers.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 14, 2004)

Belleville Rendez-Vous


----------



## bmd (Jun 14, 2004)

The Butterfly Effect. One for Donnie Darko fans.


----------



## bmd (Jun 16, 2004)

City Of God. Probably me but it bored the tits right off me. They're lying on the floor right now looking at me with a reproachful look on them.


----------



## Spud u like (Jun 16, 2004)

Scary movie 3 - Watchable,but not exactly hilarious!   

A mighty wind - Not as good as Spinal Tap or Best in show but funny,with some catchy tunes!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 17, 2004)

Azumanga daioh 

it's good

nowt happens   but there is entertainment


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 17, 2004)

Sopranos, season 2, episodes 5-7.  

Furio kneecaps the pimp at the tanning salon.
Tony squaring up to Richie Aprillia because he's fucking his sister.
Meadow, ah the lovely Meadow.....


----------



## Poi E (Jun 17, 2004)

The Godfather. 'Nuff said.


----------



## girasol (Jun 18, 2004)

Watched Little Big Man last night which is one of my favorite movies...  Bought it this week as it's just been released on DVD.  Dustin Hoffman is very good in it, especially on the funny bits.


----------



## N2Oboy (Jun 19, 2004)

Enter the Dragon.
I think I might have to go out and buy the soundtrack now.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 21, 2004)

Sopranos Series 2 episodes 8-10

Christopher, post whacking, goes overboard on the morphine self medication in icu and thinks he has gone to hell.

Paulie Walnuts: "Has someone told these guys that this kid likes his chemistry set a bit too much."


----------



## Poi E (Jun 21, 2004)

Watched "Ned Kelly" and "Dark Water" (from Hideo Nakata, dir. of Jap "ring"). Both pretty poor. "Ned Kelly" showed some promise but petered out with stilted screenplay and a bombastic script. Heath Ledger and Orlando Bloom OK though. "Dark Water" was great but the mushy ending blew it. Sorry, but horror shouldn't have a sentimental ending.


----------



## bingobowden (Jun 22, 2004)

Identity. 

Decent enough film, with a twist that I didn't spot coming.


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2004)

bingobowden said:
			
		

> Identity.
> 
> Decent enough film, with a twist that I didn't spot coming.



Saw it at the cinema.  

Thought it was shite, personally.

Great shame to see Liotta (sp?) reduced to formulaic crap.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jun 22, 2004)

"Dirty Whores Wanting More"

Its an.......educational film.....


----------



## bingobowden (Jun 22, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Saw it at the cinema.
> 
> Thought it was shite, personally.
> 
> Great shame to see Liotta (sp?) reduced to formulaic crap.



I agree that it was quite formulaic, but that's not always a bad thing. I found it entertaining. There were a couple of moments that made me jump. The performances were all fairly good, and the twists at the end left me feeling satisfied!

And Ray Liotta has been in far worse films!


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2004)

bingobowden said:
			
		

> And Ray Liotta has been in far worse films!



Tragic, isn't it?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 22, 2004)

watched Eurotrip (cheap frat boy comedy from the makers of old school and roadtrip, out in cinemas this weekend, got the dvd screnner from bittorrent) - if you take it for what it is, it's actually quite funny.. although the bit in england is shit.. all you see is vinnie jones' band of man u fan hooligans.. not funny.

and watched starsky and hutch today.. disappointing, but still good.. snoop is wicked.


----------



## monkeygirl (Jun 22, 2004)

just saw Mean girls at the cinema. was ok for a teen chick flick but i would have done better just going to the pub


----------



## bmd (Jun 22, 2004)

The Chronicles Of Riddick. Follow on from Pitch Black
The Chronicles Of Riddick - Dark Fury. Animated short from one of the Animatrix animation teams.


----------



## bingobowden (Jun 23, 2004)

Death To Smoochy.


----------



## kaya (Jun 23, 2004)

Mulholland Drive... I don't understand what was going on....  but was enjoyable, none the less.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 23, 2004)

Agitator - complicated, yakuza tricks and treachery. lots of gruff japanese voices issueing threats. nice tattoos. Fecking brilliant


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jun 23, 2004)

Started to watch The Day After Tommorow.   About half an hour into it and it looks ok.  Seems to have a similar build-up to all those other hollywood disaster movies, so I am expecting a mundane 2nd half.


----------



## Iam (Jun 24, 2004)

It was neither DVD nor video, but I've just watched Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban.

Excellent performance from David Thewlis (possibly because he's mainly acting with lil kids) and when Gary Oldman appeared, he actually looked much more like Sirius than the posters have suggested. I wonder what Ian Brown was stirring in the Leaky Cauldron... 

All in all it was very good and much darker than the others, but if you're a fan of the books I'd advise leaving your knowledge of the storyline elsewhere when you see it. It works, fwiw, but there are huge differences in the storyline.

Best one yet, though. Probably. I dunno.


----------



## Solitarian (Jun 24, 2004)

I finally sat down for an uninterrupted viewing of the much-awaited City Of God.

I am still in shock

It is unbelievable. Fecking perfect IMO. I am telling everyone I come into contact with to watch it. And if they give me that "I don't like subtitles" trash, I'm going to definitely go 'Lil Ze on them a bit.  

An amazing film in every way.


----------



## stereotypical (Jun 24, 2004)

Watched that Van Helsing, didnt rate it really.  Good special effects and loadsa manga style action, plot was shite.

Kate Beckinsale though


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 24, 2004)

I watched Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade last ngiht.  Scandalously my girlfriend had never seen any of them until the other day.

It remains one of the best ever hokum-adventure type films, by far the best of the trilogy, and probably one of the best third films in a trilogy ever too...


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 24, 2004)

i watched a dvd screener of  'the terminal' tom hanks new film - and i have to say i really liked it


----------



## Poi E (Jun 24, 2004)

"Open Range" starring and directed by Kevin Costner. Very, very good western with Costner putting in a great turn as the anti-hero cowboy. Great production values and the final shootout-wow, never seen anything like it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 24, 2004)

Me and mate watched more xtras from the Two Towers Special Edition DVD. We've been doing this on and off for over a couple of weeks now!


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jun 24, 2004)

kaya said:
			
		

> Mulholland Drive... I don't understand what was going on....  but was enjoyable, none the less.



*Cowboy*: Well, just stop for a little second and think about it. Will ya do that for me?

*Adam Kesher*: Okay, I'm thinking. 

*Cowboy*: No. You're too busy being a smart aleck to be thinkin'. Now I want ya to think and quit bein' such a smart aleck. Can ya do that for me?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2004)

Elephant - incredible, a long time since a film affected me so deeply
Tonight I am going to watch Sex Lives Of The Potato Men and Mystic River


----------



## bingobowden (Jun 25, 2004)

The Happiness Of The Katakuris - excellent bit of Takashi Miike madness.


----------



## cynical_bastard (Jun 25, 2004)

Gay Niggers From Outer Space

Odd film, really


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jun 25, 2004)

Mean Girls at the cinema for some light hearted American comedy   

Crap film, funny moments


----------



## crissy (Jun 25, 2004)

Runaway Jury 

Not sure which i like better the book or film


----------



## kaya (Jun 25, 2004)

Time Bandits


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 28, 2004)

Anatamie 2 - German medical student joins secret society of doctors who experiment on themsleves trying to create the perfect body with muscle implants. Overtones of nazis creating a master race. Our hero is eventually rescued by a gang of philipino nurses. This film just shouldn't work for so many reasons but I really enjoyed it. Great camera work and some really funny moments.

Rosetta - Palme d'Or 1999. Suffocating and puzzling story of a french girl living in a trailer park looking after her alcoholic mother. Feels like you're holding your breath while you watch her life unravel.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jun 28, 2004)

American Splendour

Grumpy obsessive-compulsive college dropout relives the tedium of his boring job as a file clerk by writing comic book stories based on his own experiences and achieves notoriety as a result. Very similar vibe to 'Ghost World', some funny moments but overall fairly dull movie.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 28, 2004)

"Blood Simple" and "Fargo" over the weekend. Interesting to see the development of the Coens' work.


----------



## bingobowden (Jun 29, 2004)

House Of 1000 Corpses


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 29, 2004)

I watched Amelie, which wasn't bad.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 29, 2004)

Watched "The Quiet American" with Michael Caine and Brendan Fraser. Excellent performances on the part of both leads and good characterisations.  Overall a  good adaptation of the book, although it seemed to ignore some of the books commentary on English mores of the 1950s in preference to a more direct criticism of American foreign policy. Competition for possession of Vietnam was brought out; competition for the possession of Phuong, the female love interest, was not. Still pleasing, and interesting to note how relevant Graham Greene's novel is today.


----------



## bmd (Jun 29, 2004)

Fear X which was by a country mile the worst film I've ever seen. Revolves around the conversation between a killer and the killee's (?) husband. You wait the whole boring film for this conversation and it's....erm....well, a word hasn't been invented for how utterly shite it is.

My mates and me ended up having a big argument about whose fault it was that we'd got the film out, which was a lot more entertaining than the film.


----------



## bmd (Jun 29, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Elephant - incredible, a long time since a film affected me so deeply
> Tonight I am going to watch Sex Lives Of The Potato Men and Mystic River



Is Elephant the one about schoolkids shooting other schoolkids?

So what did you think of Mystic River? I'm guessing Sex Lives Of The Potato Men was an instant classic?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 29, 2004)

That's the Elephant I saw, yes.
Sex Lives was really really bad - I only watched it so I could see a mate in the credits (she was a 'painter' on set).
Mystic River was excellent - great acting, masterly directing, but as usual with Eastwood, he makes you feal morally queasy.


----------



## Choc (Jun 29, 2004)

recent films i saw were:

at the height of summer -very gentle japanese family story (3 sisters etc oh and one brother too), very nice!

8 mile- i quite enjoyed this film really.

the english drug-scene movie i can't remember the name of at the mo (mother on diet pills etc)-classic!

1 french film from the library (i can't remember the name of) which wasn't too entertaining anyway.

tonight the sweet hereafter- ???

  (i love watching films)


----------



## ck (Jun 29, 2004)

After watching "Reality Bites" at the weekend (dated , yet with a good cast) , I braved watching "Along Came Polly" again because of the Ben Stiller connection , and couldn't believe it when I actually found myself laughing out loud.  Anniston is pretty wooden though.
Stiller can really get on my nerves at times ; he just seems to do roles where he has to keep a straight face while all hell is breaking loose around him in a slapstick manner.  Other times , I laugh along.  Very odd...


----------



## bingobowden (Jun 30, 2004)

Belleville Rendez-Vous.

Excellent French animated film, with a great soundtrack.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 30, 2004)

Belleville Rendez-Vous.

loved that animation - especially the bendoverbackwards Waiter! Superb.

recently saw:

*Anger Management* - okay didn't really laugh very much. Bit of a vehicle for Adam Sandler and Jack Nicholson. A few good bits but generally ridiculous.

*Ken Park* (dutch version - completely uncensored) - Heavy film, wish it had been censored - watching a guy toss-off whilst a cord is wrapped around his neck was a little bit too much esp. the zoom in on his cum dripping cock. Pretty depressing though. Tiffany Loos - what a honey.

Last night saw *Gang Tapes.* Great film, dogme style. Good look into LA gang culture. The film follows a bunch of crips using a camcorder the youngest member picked up in a car jacking (the film starts with a middle class white family visiting various LA tourist attractions before switching to the gangbangers in a pretty funny scene). Some great dialogue and scary moments. A little like Menace to Society but a lot more real and believable. One guy: 'Serial' is fucking scary all the time...


----------



## hotvans (Jul 1, 2004)

dead end - scared me silly - wont spoil it but the end was a relief


----------



## Firky (Jul 1, 2004)

ZenTV - Ninja Cuts Fantastic to kick back with a smoke and watch with a few mates 



> The ZenTV DVD has twice the capacity of a normal DVD, containing as it does 35 promo videos from the label, a fifteen minute audiovisual mix and a 30 minutes audio mix from Hexstatic. And as if that wasn’t enough, the DVD has a state-of-the-art menu system which means you can watch the videos either in the order we intended, randomly, or chronologically from the oldest to the newest or the newest to the oldest. You can also look up any specific act and check out their videos and album art. Or just leave a gallery of some of Ninja’s finest covers running in the corner of the room as a kind of ambient art installation dahlink… Mwah.
> 
> Tracklisting
> 
> ...


----------



## Fidel (Jul 1, 2004)

Shriek 2 funnier than I expected followed by Shaun of the Dad, dead pan humour with some chcukling out loud lines in it.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jul 1, 2004)

Fight Club

Surprisingly true to the original book, except for the Hollywood en<cock> ding. A thoroughly modern, gothic horror fable disguised as a love story in the form of a psychotic episode.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 1, 2004)

Watched _Deliverance_ with ck on Tuesday night and then _The Sting_ last night. 

Thought _Deliverance_  was a bit over-rated tbh, although I can understand why it could have been so shocking at the time. That 'Duelin' Banjos' bit of music tends to stick in your head for some time afterwards though....   

_The Sting_ was an engrossing caper, quite enjoyable. Lots of twists and turns.

Got _Mean Streets_ to watch before returning the DVDs on Sat; it's Scorcese's first picture and I'm getting out all the films that I haven't seen that are mentioned in Peter Biskind's book _Easy Riders Raging Bulls_ which is a quality read.


----------



## alco (Jul 1, 2004)

We watched _Adaptation_ 'cos of the Kauffman thing despite both of us normally passionately hating Nicholas Cage. _Adaptation_ is excellent. Very original and hillariously funny. _Almost_ as good as _Eternal Sunshine ..._


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 2, 2004)

just seen 9/11. some very effective bits, but it didnt jel quite as well as bowling for columbine tbh i didnt understand 1/2 of it, then again it is 5am. 

He had some great disturbing footage of marines getting psyched up, singing the aggresive stuff they play in tanks during 'combat' but imo he didnt contrast it well enough with scenes of Iraqi suffering - should have been a real tearjerker. The ending really suffers without the Abu-Gharib stuff, ends on a bit of a whimper. Its pretty good tho, just not worth staying up till 5am. 

btw the camera-in-back-of cinema version on torrentbits is reasonably good  quality, except you lose a few subtitles. Not worth  waiting for a DVD version imo.

edit: actually thinking back, most of the 1st 1/2 was excellent. Go See!


----------



## bmd (Jul 2, 2004)

you seen the cam copy of The Chronicles Of Riddick. Whoever's recording it keeps humming and farting about with the zoom and focus on the camera.   

I watched Blueberry last night, only watched the first half hour before thinking Oh oh. Completely lost me, usually I'd keep watching but as the two films before this one have been mere thieves of time and nowt else then I wasn't getting caught out a third time. No sirreee.

I mean it was shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2004)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> Mean Streets...... it's Scorcese's first picture and I'm getting out all the films that I haven't seen that are mentioned in Peter Biskind's book



It's his third film


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 2, 2004)

Flash Gordon - been YEARS since I've seen it...great camp classic..

'Gordon's alive!!'


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 2, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's his third film



 sorry, a bit quick and loose with the facts there, tut tut!


----------



## Sunray (Jul 2, 2004)

Firky said:
			
		

> ZenTV - Ninja Cuts Fantastic to kick back with a smoke and watch with a few mates


 I saw that and ordered it the other day.  Its waiting for me at work.  Looked really interesting and amazon have it for 12.99 I think.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 2, 2004)

as a tribute to the late great Marlon Brando i will be watching "The Godfather" sometime this weekend


----------



## Jeow (Jul 2, 2004)

Fahrenheit 911. On a dodgy download. Much better than I expected.


----------



## Clintons Cat (Jul 3, 2004)

Dirty Pretty Things


----------



## General Ludd (Jul 3, 2004)

Living alone at the moment so tons of films. Traffic, The Usual Suspects and A Clockwork Orange in the last 3 days, tonight it will be Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## peppery (Jul 4, 2004)

Weekend at Bernies


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 4, 2004)

This week I have mainly been watching cinema francais

Way of the Wolf (Pactes des Lupins)
The Hate (La Haine)
Irreversible
Joanne of Arc
Dobermann

Anyone suggest an anglo version of Vincent Cassel?


----------



## swelegant (Jul 4, 2004)

I watched Rumblefish yesterday. It's a gorgeous looking movie, which makes up for the soundtrack and the occasional wooden acting


----------



## Clintons Cat (Jul 4, 2004)

Anita and Me


----------



## sparkling (Jul 4, 2004)

Thingy and commander...you know boys own adventure of a real good bloke who has respect of both crew and officers but who has a bit of a problem with pride..neverthless he gives up all for the well being of his 'close friend' (they fiddle together  ) and then achieves his goal and kills the nasty frenchy's.  Ole Russel was still a bit of alright in the film, those cream trouser things looked good on him.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 4, 2004)

Gus Van Sant - Elephant.
Boring and pointless, I thought.


The Hard Word, an Australian crime film - quite enjoyable.


----------



## File Not Found (Jul 4, 2004)

I watched _Lost in Translation_ and it was brilliant. Beautifully shot for a start, with a haunting soundtrack and very spare dialogue. It's about loneliness and isolation, as experienced by two people at two very different stages of life, who are adrift in an unfamiliar city (Tokyo) where everything around them is alien, meaning that they're always struggling to get their bearings and a sense of their surroundings. In this way, their exterior environment reflects their inner preoccupations. The film is also that most unusual of things: a love story which doesn't make you dry heave. Bill Murray and Scarlett Johansson are both excellent.

A few people I know who saw it at the cinema criticised the fact that it was pretty difficult to feel sorry for these two people who were comparatively wealthy, had objectively good lives and didn't seem to make any effort to engage with the Japanese people around them - by learning a few words of the language, for example. But I don't think you're supposed to feel "sorry" for them, exactly: though both characters are steeped in an almost poetic  melancholy which you'd have to be very obtuse not to respond to.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 4, 2004)

File Not Found said:
			
		

> I watched _Lost in Translation_ and it was brilliant.



We tried to get that but it was out of stock, so we get it free next time   

Ditto Mystic River.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 4, 2004)

Just watched Kill Bill 1.


----------



## Heathcliff (Jul 4, 2004)

Who killed Pixote

http://www.sendit.com/video/item/7000000088124

Pretty good, I thought.


----------



## bingobowden (Jul 4, 2004)

Amores Perros.

Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## General Ludd (Jul 4, 2004)

Dr Strangelove. Wierd. Cowboy on the missile is great though.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 5, 2004)

Lost In Translation - what was all the fuss about? load of direspectful tosh, hated it.

Amores Perros - Absolutely fanbloodytastic, apart form the whole dog lost down the hole bit and that really annoying womans whiney voice. "Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeechie" Shut the fuck up you talentless obnoxious ugly stick insect.

Crime Spree - Excellent, french crooks Depardieu and Johnny Halliday take Chicago by storm, think a cross between Killing Zoe, Long Good Friday and Lock Stock.


----------



## girasol (Jul 5, 2004)

A friend has just bought the Herzog/Kinski box set and I planned on spending the weekend watching all of the films.

However, volleyball got in the way but I managed to watch the documentary 'My Best Fiend' - where Herzog describes his love/hate relationship with Klaus Kinsky - and Cobra Verde.  Really wanted to watch Fitzcarraldo again, but never had the time   

Highly recommended if you like something different...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 5, 2004)

Went a bit mental in HMV over the last weel and bought:

Unforgiven, Once Upon a Time in America, Trading Places, Flash Gordon, Goodfellas, Untouchables, Full Metal Jacket and another 11 I can't remember at the moment.

God I love HMV 3 for £20 offers...

Iemanja - Bloody hell, I've finally found someone else who has seen and loves Fitzcarraldo  - what's the rest of the box sert like? I'm tempted but I'm not a died in the wool fan of Herzogs stuff.


----------



## girasol (Jul 5, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Iemanja - Bloody hell, I've finally found someone else who has seen and loves Fitzcarraldo  - what's the rest of the box sert like? I'm tempted but I'm not a died in the wool fan of Herzogs stuff.



Box set has just been released and it's lovely!  How can anyone NOT love Fitzcarraldo??? What an epic!   

Might get the box set myself, costs around £40 from what I've been told and all the movies they did together are there: Cobra Verde, Fitzcarraldo, Nosferatu, Woyzeck, My Best Fiend documentary and two others I can't remember (too lazy to look on the internet).  It's a nice box set and the individual dvd sleeves are very minimalistic and slim...

I find his films can be terribly slow at times and I find myself thinking 'What exactly is going on here?' at various points, but his cinematography is just so amazing and the music is also brilliant - I totally forgive him for his shortcomings!


----------



## Poi E (Jul 5, 2004)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Lost In Translation - what was all the fuss about? load of direspectful tosh, hated it..



I agree. I noticed a comment above that referred to the love story angle. The two characters left me so cold that I found the notion of them having feelings for one another to be preposterous. Just couldn't find any plausibility in two introverted, cold people having any feelings whatsoever. I'm not saying it doesn't happen in life, just that it makes for dire cinema in my book. I also couldn't get over the whole dislocation theme. They hang about in a hotel that caters for western tastes, occasionally venturing out. If the location was meant to act a backdrop to their emotional disquiet, then I think it missed the mark somewhat. The theme of cultural difference was a bit patronising (the Japanese reduced to being a mere plot mechanism) and seemed to be aimed at an audience that really hasn't gotten out and about much. I must be missing the fuss about Scarlet Johanssen, too. Well done on shooting it on such a tight budget, though. It looked very professional (well, I guess dad Francis was around to lend a hand at times.)


----------



## File Not Found (Jul 5, 2004)

I think you're just being contrary here: deciding you're going not going to like the film because most other people do. Little bit of controversy, folks! I wouldn't be so harsh, but absolutely none of your points stand up to even cursory analysis.

For starters: Neither of the two characters are introverted or cold, so I'm not sure where you got that from. Especially Bill Murray: come on. The day he plays a cold introvert is the day I decide to buy a Busted album. I think your inability to tap into the inner worlds of the two protagonists shows a failure of empathy and imagination on your part, rather than any weakness on the part of the film. Things aren't spelt out in _Translation_: you don't get Bill Murray going "Oh I am so sad and lonely" and Scarlett Johannson replying "Yes so am I. Let's bond whilst drinking and doing karaoke. By the way I fancy you a bit". The film is subtle: that doesn't mean it lacks emotion.

As for the Japanese being reduced to "a mere plot mechanism" -eh? Couldn't you say that about almost any aspect of any film? Lost in Translation is in any case emphatically NOT a film about Japan, although any person who has spent time in Tokyo will be able to relate to at least some of the experiences depicted in the film. The film is not meant to be an authentic, documentary style examination of Japanese culture: it doesn't pretend to have any great insights. It is at heart a fleeting, ephemeral story about two people meeting and recognising each other for a tiny instant, before drifting back to their seperate lives. If you watched _Brief Encounter_, would you complain about its depiction of railway station cafeterias?

I think that _Lost in Translation_, like _Virgin Suicides_ before it, shows that Sofia Coppola has a real gift as a director. If that's partly because of her dad's help and influence, so be it. I think it's a shame that people (especially women, I note) attract criticism when they dare to follow in the footsteps of their parents, but it's not all that unnatural when you think about it.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 5, 2004)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Lost In Translation - what was all the fuss about? load of direspectful tosh, hated it.
> 
> .




disrespectful to who exactly?


----------



## bmd (Jul 5, 2004)

File Not Found said:
			
		

> I think you're just being contrary here: deciding you're going not going to like the film because most other people do. Little bit of controversy, folks! I wouldn't be so harsh, but absolutely none of your points stand up to even cursory analysis.
> 
> For starters: Neither of the two characters are introverted or cold, so I'm not sure where you got that from. Especially Bill Murray: come on. The day he plays a cold introvert is the day I decide to buy a Busted album. I think your inability to tap into the inner worlds of the two protagonists shows a failure of empathy and imagination on your part, rather than any weakness on the part of the film. Things aren't spelt out in _Translation_: you don't get Bill Murray going "Oh I am so sad and lonely" and Scarlett Johannson replying "Yes so am I. Let's bond whilst drinking and doing karaoke. By the way I fancy you a bit". The film is subtle: that doesn't mean it lacks emotion.
> 
> ...



I think your inability to tap into the thought that other people may not have the same thoughts as you shows a failure of empathy and imagination on your part.

I thought the film was shite and was fully aware of what it was attempting.


----------



## File Not Found (Jul 5, 2004)

Good answer! Top marks for "I know you are, so what am I" deployment, and bonus points for completely failing to address any of my arguments.


----------



## Here we go (Jul 5, 2004)

i watched bridget jones' diary and titanic    

Oi didn't choose em!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 5, 2004)

Cold Mountain.

Fucking load of shite that was too.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 6, 2004)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> disrespectful to who exactly?



er....... the Japanese


----------



## Chorlton (Jul 6, 2004)

File Not Found said:
			
		

> For starters: Neither of the two characters are introverted or cold, so I'm not sure where you got that from. Especially Bill Murray: come on. The day he plays a cold introvert is the day I decide to buy a Busted album. I think your inability to tap into the inner worlds of the two protagonists shows a failure of empathy and imagination on your part, rather than any weakness on the part of the film. Things aren't spelt out in _Translation_: you don't get Bill Murray going "Oh I am so sad and lonely" and Scarlett Johannson replying "Yes so am I. Let's bond whilst drinking and doing karaoke. By the way I fancy you a bit". The film is subtle: that doesn't mean it lacks emotion.



When scarlett johansen is whining on the phone to her mother that "he's started using hair products and i just don't know who i married any more" i wanted her to die roaring.  That didn't happen and the two main characters proceeded to get more annoying until thankfully the dross ended with a truly appaling end scene that made "4 weddings" look good.

pure.gash


----------



## File Not Found (Jul 6, 2004)

You just don't like her because she's Scarlett Johansson. Anyway, after my rant last night, I've decided that I'm going to respect other people's right to an opinion, but there is no way that _any film in this or any other dimensional plane_ makes the four weddings end scene look good. I think you are being unkind.


----------



## File Not Found (Jul 6, 2004)

Also, I think I would be alarmed if my husband started using hair products. I don't know if it would be a deal breaker, but yeah. I would be perturbed.


----------



## Chorlton (Jul 6, 2004)

File Not Found said:
			
		

> You just don't like her because she's Scarlett Johansson..



not true, i would love her fast then slow.  She is achingly beautiful.

but by christ she wound me up in that film






			
				File Not Found said:
			
		

> Anyway, after my rant last night, I've decided that I'm going to respect other people's right to an opinion,.



are you new round here??




			
				File Not Found said:
			
		

> but there is no way that _any film in this or any other dimensional plane_ makes the four weddings end scene look good. I think you are being unkind.



ok, i'll give you that...... just


----------



## Poi E (Jul 6, 2004)

File Not Found said:
			
		

> I think you're just being contrary here: deciding you're going not going to like the film because most other people do. Little bit of controversy, folks! I wouldn't be so harsh, but absolutely none of your points stand up to even cursory analysis.
> 
> For starters: Neither of the two characters are introverted or cold, so I'm not sure where you got that from. Especially Bill Murray: come on. The day he plays a cold introvert is the day I decide to buy a Busted album. I think your inability to tap into the inner worlds of the two protagonists shows a failure of empathy and imagination on your part, rather than any weakness on the part of the film. Things aren't spelt out in _Translation_: you don't get Bill Murray going "Oh I am so sad and lonely" and Scarlett Johannson replying "Yes so am I. Let's bond whilst drinking and doing karaoke. By the way I fancy you a bit". The film is subtle: that doesn't mean it lacks emotion.
> 
> ...




I certainly didn't dislike the film because other people like it. My comments form an opinion. Your "cursory analysis" is another opinion. I couldn't tap into the characters because I found them to be rather cold and wooden. Just my opinion. I can see you like the film very much, which is great. And as for Bill Murray's "acting"...It's a smirk, a frown and a sarcastic retort mouthed off in a laconic drawl, from Ghostbusters to LIT.


----------



## ck (Jul 6, 2004)

"The Big Lebowski".  "Shut the fuck up Donny !"  I can't get enough of this film ; I keep finding new things in it.

"Dude , tomorrow's already the 10th" . 

"Far out"


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 6, 2004)

Hmmm...I haven't seen LIT yet, but I have visited Tokyo a few times and it *is* a very easy place to become disconnected with - moreso than other big, non-anglo cities (Bangkok for example, has such a huge 'traveller' community that it doesn't feel entirely 'foreign')...it really does actually feel like a whole different culture (and quite a crazy one at that). The Japanese, while unfailingly polite, also tend to be somewhat stand-offish when dealing with _gaijin_ (differs with age and location obv), the language is completely unfamiliar, as is the general visual language displayed in map and symbol iconography. In other words, it can be an exceptionally alienating place, and even if you make an effort to learn some Japanese, it can still be an isolating experience.

On the other hand, it's also a vibrant, loud and colourful city that if you can be arsed to make the effort is incredibly good fun to be in.


----------



## File Not Found (Jul 6, 2004)

Poi E said:
			
		

> Just my opinion. I can see you like the film very much, which is great..



Yes, I did like it very much: I very rarely rant online nowadays so I suppose it must have struck a chord somewhere. But I really need to learn that it is not a good idea to browbeat everyone into liking a film just because I think it rocks: sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 7, 2004)

File Not Found said:
			
		

> Yes, I did like it very much: I very rarely rant online nowadays so I suppose it must have struck a chord somewhere. But I really need to learn that it is not a good idea to browbeat everyone into liking a film just because I think it rocks: sorry 'bout that.



No apologies necessary...keeps me in my place.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 7, 2004)

Watched Lost In Translation last night and fell asleep and I have no intention of watching the final bit of the film i missed.   Hearing Bill Murray do Karaoke was what sent me to sleep.

She was dressed so obviously dowdy to contrast that 'LA' actress,  like it was needed?

Boring, too much hand held camera as well.  In a non 'edgy' film it just exposes the film as a film.  Its becoming the next zoom, way over used.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 7, 2004)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Boring, too much hand held camera as well.  In a non 'edgy' film it just exposes the film as a film.  Its becoming the next zoom, way over used.



Very true. See it on crap TV cop shows all the time. I wonder if they don't have a Photoshop sorta "shake" function that they put the footage through.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 7, 2004)

I watched welcome to Sarajevo. Really good but quite shocking. Managed to rent it from the library. I'll be watching it again before I have to take it back.


----------



## hotvans (Jul 7, 2004)

american pie 3 - dont bother - pure shite


----------



## Poi E (Jul 7, 2004)

8 Mile. Good stuff, nice turn by Mr Mathers. Didn't fall into the usual formula for these types of films.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 7, 2004)

Poi E said:
			
		

> 8 Mile. Good stuff, nice turn by Mr Mathers. Didn't fall into the usual formula for these types of films.



Flashdance with Freestyling instead of dancing more like. I thought it was incredibly formulaic. IMO


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2004)

Saw Dirty Pretty Things last night - it was good only as far as the subject matter they chose (the murky world of illegal immigrants' employment) and - something that badly needs to be captured in cinema (and TV) - unfortunately it was let down by a terrible script and an inappropriate thriller format. Still, top marks for portraying a hidden world that many of are aware of but are hardly concious of.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 7, 2004)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Flashdance with Freestyling instead of dancing more like. I thought it was incredibly formulaic. IMO



Didn't get the girl, didn't get discovered, no happy ending really. Course it had to have a climax, but it was pretty unrelenting, unlike the Simpson/Bruckheimer fairy stories.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 7, 2004)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Flashdance with Freestyling instead of dancing more like. I thought it was incredibly formulaic. IMO



Of course it was formulaic, all these type of 'escape from w/c hell to artistic existance' stories have been the same since Dick Whittington - it's how well they are done that's important and IMVHO 8 Mile is a good example of the genre. 

Altho Brittany Murphey isn't as cute as Jennifer Beales was...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 7, 2004)

I watched about 40 minutes of Spiderman 2 last night and couldnt stomach anymore! What a dire movie....


----------



## cemertyone (Jul 7, 2004)

American history X....which was a real eye-opener


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2004)

cemertyone said:
			
		

> American history X....which was a real eye-opener



More like mouth-opener IYKWIM


----------



## Sunray (Jul 7, 2004)

omg thats so bad!


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jul 7, 2004)

A couple of days ago, I watched  Jackie Chans 80 days around the bloody world, and Scooby Doo 2.

But last nite I was watching a Japanese horror called Ju-On (The Grudge).  Slow, but scary in parts and overall ok-to-decent.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2004)

But it isn't out yet - how did you get to see it on DVD?


----------



## General Ludd (Jul 7, 2004)

Dr Strangelove last night, Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon tonight.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jul 7, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> But it isn't out yet - how did you get to see it on DVD?


 My computer is hooked up to the tv.  I get confused between it and the DVD player sometimes.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jul 7, 2004)

Working my way through Babylon 5 season 2

KeeperofDragons


----------



## Sunray (Jul 7, 2004)

Just watched 'Spirited away' and its blimin GREAT.  Highly recommended for out and out weirdness but just enough grasp on reality to make it great.

I often find that japanese anim often strays into such abstractness, Dali seems quite rational in comparison.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jul 8, 2004)

I've just watched Lost In Translation

Saw it first at the cinema, but was bored tonight so watched it on DVD.....which meant i didnt have to leave my seat!!   

Anyway, twas alright, love the last scene where they say goodbye in the busy street. Its emotive without being cheesy or sickening and I think Scarlett Johansson played that scene well.

Music's good too


----------



## Iam (Jul 8, 2004)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> I've just watched Lost In Translation
> 
> Saw it first at the cinema, but was bored tonight so watched it on DVD.....which meant i didnt have to leave my seat!!
> 
> ...


 Really enjoyed LOT, beautiful, well observed film. But that scene at the end, finishing with Just Like Honey clinched it. Must watch it again.

I was planning an early night tonight, but I ended up watching Boyz N Tha Hood on Sky One and I'm not sure I remember it being quite _that_ good? Hmmm.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 8, 2004)

well I watched van helsing, which I thought was shite !!

And shawn of the dead which just cracked me up


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jul 8, 2004)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> well I watched van helsing, which I thought was shite !!
> 
> And shawn of the dead which just cracked me up



Oh I want to watch that!! When it came out all my friends (even my sister!) went to see it with dates/boyfriends.....  

And seeing as i'm a LONER i didnt go see it.....not even alone  


Hahahahaha! Loner!


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll bring the crisps then !!   

I've laid my hands on walking tall ( that one with the rock and a plank of wood) Shrek 2, and Godsend is apparentelly on its way too.

Looks like Im staying in this weekend


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 8, 2004)

oh and Troy was a bag of shite with sweetcorn


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jul 8, 2004)

Meh thought so, I'm not really interested in "movies" (hate that word)

Wouldnt mind seeing Shrek 2   

If I have those sensation crisps, you can have .......


----------



## Sunray (Jul 8, 2004)

I've a top TV, DVD and Dolby system, I wait for the DVD's to do them justice.

Not into these filmed from the back of the cinema bollox.  THats just impatience.


----------



## Iam (Jul 8, 2004)

I have some Sensations crisps - the popadom ones.

But I'm not trading them for anything 

Carry on.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jul 8, 2004)

Well I've eaten a whole box of pringles so I wouldnt eat them anyway.
In fact I could hardly put anything in my mouth....


----------



## Iam (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh, I've got something I reckon you would...  

...


...


...


...


...


...


...


...


...

spliff?


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jul 8, 2004)

*takes a toke, derails thread and exhales*

Cheers mate


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 8, 2004)

watched Election tonight - a bit obvious but not a bad movie.. surprised i hadn't seen it already, tbh.


----------



## americanhippiec (Jul 8, 2004)

Stobart Spotter said:
			
		

> Cold Mountain.
> 
> Fucking load of shite that was too.


 Couldn't agree more. But, Renee Zellweger and Philip Seymor Hoffman almost make up for the rest of the drivel.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 8, 2004)

Watched "Hollowman", Paul Verhoeven's offering from 2000. Pretty poor, exploitative, predictable and completely lacking in Verhoeven's usual cynicism. Maybe he needed the money.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 8, 2004)

Shawshank last night - been ages since I watched it and I still blubbed watching the scene with the La Nozze Di Figaro piece and at the end...a combination of Morgan Freeman's v/o and the films theme of hope I guess...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 8, 2004)

I hated Shawshank and the other one with Tom Hanks in it - I thought it was the worst kind of Hollywood sentimentalism


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 8, 2004)

The Green Mile?

Horses for courses mate - there are probably films you've seen that are emotionally affecting that I'd think are bollox too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 8, 2004)

That's the one - I don't like films that are so blatant in their emotional manipulation of the audience - I think it's almost insulting to the viewer.
The last film that I found 'emotionally affecting' was Lost In Translation which I saw last night. Elephant was another recent one, but Watership Down gets me everytime.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 8, 2004)

> Watership Down gets me everytime.



Now y'see, that didn't even get me when I was 5 years old and saw it in the cinema (altho the bit where the field turns blood red scared the bejesus out of me!)...


----------



## Poi E (Jul 12, 2004)

"Something's Gotta Give". A contrived, steaming pile of hokey, twee shit. What on earth is Frances McDormand doing in there?


----------



## Chorlton (Jul 12, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I hated Shawshank and the other one with Tom Hanks in it - I thought it was the worst kind of Hollywood sentimentalism




AMEN brother


----------



## Belushi (Jul 12, 2004)

Finally got round to watching 'Attack of the Clones' last night.

Bag O'Shite.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 12, 2004)

Finding Nemo

Not their best, but I liked it, some great bits. The coral reef looks amazing and the choice of a clown fish is inspired.


----------



## LDR (Jul 12, 2004)

I watched Chopper last night.

I liked the movie but couldn't help but feel it was holding him up as some sort of hero.  When in truth, the guy was/is a total wanker.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 12, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I hated Shawshank and the other one with Tom Hanks in it - I thought it was the worst kind of Hollywood sentimentalism


 The Shawshank redemption is an utterly fantastic movie.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 12, 2004)

The Sons Room - Absorbing drama of a family coping with bereavement, don't watch this if you're feeling sad, I got something in my eye at one point  

Runaway Jury - why oh why do I keep giving these hollywood formulaic movie by numbers a chance. I suppose I thought with Hofmann, Hackman and Cusack this stood a chance but they were well and truly wasted on this pile of crap.


----------



## Choc (Jul 12, 2004)

yesterday Short cuts -okay

and tonight 101 reykjavik (sp?)!

and tomorrow -casablanca   !


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jul 12, 2004)

*Elephant*

Beautifully rendered, very cleverly constructed and thought-provoking. Although 'any resemblance to actual persons is purely coincidental', this one essentially recreates the circumstances of the Columbine shootings without offering anything in the way of explanation. If it has a message at all, it seems to be that this could happen anywhere, at any time. Except it doesn't. Which brings us back to the question in point - why, oh why, oh why?


----------



## General Ludd (Jul 12, 2004)

The first 20 minutes of Midnight Cowboy before I got bored and turned it off.


----------



## Chorlton (Jul 12, 2004)

Sunray said:
			
		

> The Shawshank redemption is an utterly fantastic movie.



sentimental oul dirge that isn't even as good as the stephen king book on which its based (which is a bad sign)


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 12, 2004)

So here we have it - some people like Shawshank, some think it sentimental twaddle.

Can we move on now?

This weekend i have watched...

Trading Places ('You ever do it with a brother with no legs baby? We can make it baby! You and me!') and JLC's quite magnificent breasts...

Holy Grail...inspired by the recent Philosophy thread on 'What's the difference between a popular front and a united front'?

Minority Report...just as really cool movie and a great adaptation of the source material IMHO


----------



## belboid (Jul 12, 2004)

back to Buffy for me - series 2 episodes 5-7.  cracking stuff, giles showing his moves for the first time really.

then on to croupier - not quite as good as i remembered it, too arch & knowing in places, but definitely enjoyable.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 12, 2004)

belboid said:
			
		

> back to Buffy for me - series 2 episodes 5-7.  cracking stuff, giles showing his moves for the first time really.
> 
> then on to croupier - not quite as good as i remembered it, too arch & knowing in places, but definitely enjoyable.



Did you read the Clive Owen profile in OM yesterday? Quite a good puff piece for King Arthur I thought...

That reminds me...watched Excalibur over the weekend as well...


----------



## Chorlton (Jul 12, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> So here we have it - some people like Shawshank, some think it sentimental twaddle.
> 
> Can we move on now?



only until someone brings up lost in translation again.....


----------



## hotvans (Jul 12, 2004)

watched buffalo soldiers last night - bleeding excellent - highly recommend it


----------



## LDR (Jul 12, 2004)

Sunray said:
			
		

> The Shawshank redemption is an utterly fantastic movie.



You cannot be serious.    It's as bad as Titanic and the like.


----------



## LDR (Jul 12, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> So here we have it - some people like Shawshank, some think it sentimental twaddle.
> 
> Can we move on now?



Sorry - just got to your post.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 12, 2004)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> You cannot be serious.    It's as bad as Titanic and the like.



*snipped first line*

I happen to think that LIT is a reasonable portrayl of two lazy Westerners in Japan - some people here think it's a racist treatise against the Japanese.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 12, 2004)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> You cannot be serious.    It's as bad as Titanic and the like.


 I can list loads of reasons why that is a brilliant movie but I'm not going to get anywhere am I.

Lost In Translation is fall asleep material of the highest order, while it never came close to making me laugh,  it did make me wake up on the sofa at 4am.


----------



## LDR (Jul 12, 2004)

Sunray said:
			
		

> I can list loads of reasons why that is a brilliant movie but I'm not going to get anywhere am I.



Fair enough too.  I didn't get it but as you know I don't watch many movies anyway so I'm hardly an authority.


----------



## belboid (Jul 12, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Did you read the Clive Owen profile in OM yesterday? Quite a good puff piece for King Arthur I thought...
> 
> That reminds me...watched Excalibur over the weekend as well...


no, i'll have a look for that now (really should do some work, but.....)  That was one of the things I couldn't quite decide last night, was Owen a good actor or not?  I mean his role didn't exactly call for much range to be displayed, just remain deadpan throughout.....I coulda done that!


Oh, & Shawshanks is shite.......


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jul 12, 2004)

Enough about the Swashwank Redemption already!

It's the Birdman of Alcatraz gone mad, I tell you!


----------



## Lapin (Jul 13, 2004)

Am ill and very bored so have watched numerous dvds. Last one was Lost In Translation. Has anyone watched it? If so, can they lip read? What does he say to her at the end?

Thought it was good, a slow burn watch.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 13, 2004)

I watched Shrek 2 last night, but I probably shouldn't have admitted that!


----------



## Structaural (Jul 14, 2004)

Lapin said:
			
		

> Am ill and very bored so have watched numerous dvds. Last one was Lost In Translation. Has anyone watched it? If so, can they lip read? What does he say to her at the end?
> 
> Thought it was good, a slow burn watch.



tried turning on the subtitles?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 14, 2004)

Watched "A Mighty Wind" from Christopher Guest and co. No quite Spinal Tap but a great laugh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2004)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> sentimental oul dirge that isn't even as good as the stephen king book on which its based (which is a bad sign)


Have you read this book, Chorlton?


----------



## ck (Jul 14, 2004)

Lapin said:
			
		

> Lost In Translation. Has anyone watched it? If so, can they lip read? What does he say to her at the end?



You're not meant to know.  It's the movies !


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 14, 2004)

ck said:
			
		

> You're not meant to know.  It's the movies !



Reminds me of the section in Kill Bill when she goes to Japan and all the dialogue is in Japanese, are you not supposed to know what is going on?? I turned on the subtitles so I could understand.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jul 20, 2004)

*The Last Temptation of Christ*

Dated, overlong reworking of the gospel according to Martin Scorsese. Despite the stellar casting the acting isn't really up to much, but there are some killer scenes. Some particularly potent sequences, esp John the Baptist and 40 nights desert scenes. Interesting from a theological point of view, and dares to suggest that Jesus may well have sowed his wild oats before being nailed to the cross. Overall, 6/10.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2004)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> Interesting from a theological point of view, and dares to suggest that Jesus may well have sowed his wild oats before being nailed to the cross. Overall, 6/10.


I'm not sure that it does - I thought the homelife depicted was Jesus' fantasy/dream of a normal life, which he gives up for 'us'


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 20, 2004)

Lapin said:
			
		

> Am ill and very bored so have watched numerous dvds. Last one was Lost In Translation. Has anyone watched it? If so, can they lip read? What does he say to her at the end?
> 
> Thought it was good, a slow burn watch.




when asked bill murray said 'you'll never know'.

(and on the DVD - which i watched yesterday - the subtitles just read 'inaudible'  ).


by the way, for once the extras on this are really good - the 'Lost On Location' documentary particularly, because you get to see quite what a low budget/guerilla film making approach they took, and what a funny fucker Bill Murray is. and a couple of the deleted scenes - especially the one with the little robots - should really have stayed in.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 20, 2004)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> *The Last Temptation of Christ*
> 
> Dated, overlong reworking of the gospel according to Martin Scorsese. Despite the stellar casting the acting isn't really up to much, but there are some killer scenes. Some particularly potent sequences, esp John the Baptist and 40 nights desert scenes. Interesting from a theological point of view, and dares to suggest that Jesus may well have sowed his wild oats before being nailed to the cross. Overall, 6/10.



Just interested: how do you think it has dated? And isn't it really the (liberally depicted) Gospel according to Kazantzakis? Fantastic soundtrack by Peter Gabriel and his mates.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jul 20, 2004)

Well some of the scenes were so 80s I thought i was watching a Duran Duran video! (mud-encrusted imbeciles crawling out from holes in the ground, anyone?). It has only dated visually, although Scorsese obviously did the best with a very limited budget (a meagre $7 million, d'oh). I think the hearing voices/hallucinations/what does it mean to be human/divine themes played out very well. I also appreciated the ethnic diversity within the film (apart from the spoken parts), general grubbiness, tattooed women etc.

OrangUtan, I think the film hints that Jesus _did_ get his end away with the Mary who helped him recover after his sojourn in the desert, otherwise how would it explain why she had borne his child (I know this only happened in his 'dream', but the question is still valid)? I know the rest of the cosy domestic bit was a hallucination/false reality.

The John the baptist scene is one of my all time favourites, reminds me of a couple of parties I've been to


----------



## Poi E (Jul 20, 2004)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> Well some of the scenes were so 80s I thought i was watching a Duran Duran video! (mud-encrusted imbeciles crawling out from holes in the ground, anyone?). It has only dated visually, although Scorsese obviously did the best with a very limited budget (a meagre $7 million, d'oh). I think the hearing voices/hallucinations/what does it mean to be human/divine themes played out very well. I also appreciated the ethnic diversity within the film (apart from the spoken parts), general grubbiness, tattooed women etc.
> 
> I think the film hints that Jesus _did_ get his end away with the Mary who helped him recover after his sojourn in the desert, otherwise how would it explain why she had borne his child (I know this only happened in his 'dream', but the question is still valid)
> 
> The John the baptist scene is one of my all time favourites, reminds me of a couple of parties I've been to




Cheers for that. Weren't the mud-encrusted imbeciles actually meant to be lepers?


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jul 20, 2004)

Poi E said:
			
		

> Cheers for that. Weren't the mud-encrusted imbeciles actually meant to be lepers?



I think they were meant to be 'possessed', ie some kind of mental dysfunction. In the film Jesus goes round grabbing their ears and casting out their demons.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 20, 2004)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> I think they were meant to be 'possessed', ie some kind of mental dysfunction. In the film Jesus goes round grabbing their ears and casting out their demons.



As you do. Might have to catch this again. I do remember Harvey Keitel chewing up scenes with reckless abandon.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Baraka..



> Visual images include...
> Tibetan monks, Orthodox Jews, Whirling Dervishes, a solar eclipse, Buddhist monks, African tribal rituals, Jerusalem's Wailing Wall, rain forests, Ayers Rock, Big Sur country, Hawaiian volcanoes, Brazilian slums, time-lapse footage of car and pedestrian traffic, post-Persian Gulf War shots of Kuwait's burning oil fields, burning-of-the-dead ceremonies on the Ganges, refuse dumps of Calcutta, Auschwitz, Egyptian Pyramids, Angkor Wat, Mount Everest, Tuol Sleng in Cambodia, Indonesian factory workers.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 22, 2004)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Baraka..



Sounds a bit like Koyaanasqatsi, whats the soundtrack like?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2004)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Sounds a bit like Koyaanasqatsi, whats the soundtrack like?



It's ace - it's by Michael Sterns - got a bit of Dead Can Dance on it too


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 22, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's ace - it's by Michael Sterns - got a bit of Dead Can Dance on it too



*puts it on the list*  

Watched L'Homme du Train last night, excellent stuff, Johnny Halliday and Jean Rochefort in a sort of arty french Trading Places/Fight Club combo.


----------



## hotvans (Jul 22, 2004)

watched standing in the shadows of motown a must for any motown northern soul fans out there - v cool doc


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 23, 2004)

Me and longdog watched Cheech and Chong's _Up in Smoke_.  One of my favourite films ever...


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 23, 2004)

Finally got round to watching Citizen Kane, and after all the polls claiming it to be the best film ever made I was prepared to be let down, but  I must say I was actually very impressed. Well worth it.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 9, 2004)

desperately needing distracting, i did a 3-DVD movie marathon yesterday...


*School Of Rock*. cheesy as all shit and just great fun. 

*Elephant * - the Gus Van Sant movie based on a Columbine-style event. I enjoyed it, Furvert thought it was dull... i like the fact that you get a certain amount of backstory (although very impressionistic and fleeting) about certain characters, but it has no bearing on their fate at all, thus showing how arbitrary it is....


and

*Igby Goes Down* a brilliant, brilliant movie that seems to have been largely ignored. a vaguely Catcher in the Rye-smart kid (played by the other Culkin) fucks up, flees the family he hates and falls in with a fucked up bohemian crowd. very funny but really painful in places, and a great cast (Sarandon, Jeff Goldblum, Claire Danes etc)... much recommended


----------



## silentNate (Aug 10, 2004)

I'd like to see Igby goes Down just for the excellent cast... 

Elephant is great- worked well at cinema but not on DVD


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 10, 2004)

Starsky and Hutch (The Stiller version).

Good old cheesy laugh for when you have nothing better to do.


----------



## t0bytoo (Aug 10, 2004)

Sidewalks of New York.

About dysfunctional relatioships. In New York. Now that I'm hoping this latest one ain't gonna be dysfunctional ;-)


----------



## Juice Terry (Aug 10, 2004)

Over the course of last weekend, in two segments, I watched the entire Lord of The Rings Trilogy (theatrical versions). (Fell asleep at 2.00am on friday night half way through Two Towers). Thoroughly enjoyed them all, couldn't really choose a favourite, but felt a bit orced out after the second one.

Thought Golem/Smeagel was fantastic, as was Samwise Gangee and the rest of the fellowship apart from the other hobbits inc Frodo who were very annoying. Effects were breathtaking although the CGI were very noticeable and cartoonish in parts, good excuse to give the 5.1 Dolby Digital a good work out  

Not sure if I can be bothered to watch the extended versions,  anyone think they're worth it?


----------



## bingobowden (Aug 10, 2004)

Elephant and American Splendor.

Both very impressive in very different ways.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 11, 2004)

Repo Man  1984


----------



## shoddysolutions (Aug 11, 2004)

*Le Mepris*

Pan-European film-within-a-film story of the disintegration of a relationship, filmed in Italy with English dialogue. Lots of beautiful sun-drenched Italian landscape, interspersed with gratuitous shots of Bardot's arse.

This ultimately grim tale has been feted as the greatest movie of all time, though lord knows why.


----------



## Corax (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm working my way through the classic milfhunter sagas.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 11, 2004)

Watched "Underground". Not Kustorica's Cetnik wet dream but the low budget film from Paul Spurrier set in Sarf London. Pretty good effort, really.


----------



## starfish (Aug 11, 2004)

Not last night but saturday, i watched Lost in Translation. Im still getting over how beautiful Scarlett Johannson was.


----------



## Bomber (Aug 11, 2004)

The Good , the Bad & The Ugly ~ Still brilliant after all these years !!!


----------



## hotvans (Aug 11, 2004)

the school of rock - mindless fun with a great soundtrack


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 11, 2004)

starfish said:
			
		

> Not last night but saturday, i watched Lost in Translation. Im still getting over how beautiful Scarlett Johannson was.




if you're like me, you WON'T get over it


----------



## strummerville (Aug 11, 2004)

Way Out west on DVD - classic Laurel and Hardy. Got the classic sequence when they dance outside a bar to a hickville bluegrass band, superb. They've got a weird colourised version as well but its better in black and white.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 11, 2004)

'The Hours', which I rather liked as it goes. Liked it enough to put Mrs Dallaway and To The Lighthouse on my reading list.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 11, 2004)

couple of episodes of 24 series 1


----------



## (empty) (Aug 11, 2004)

*Dolls* - Takeshi Kitano! great photography.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 11, 2004)

Altered States starring William Hurt.  Got it for a quid in a charity shop so gave it a run out today.

Unmitigated disaster of a film.    Very funny in its badness though.


----------



## bmd (Aug 11, 2004)

The Village. 

Thought provoking at the very least.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 11, 2004)

DS9: The Klingon battle and the retaking of the station plus a few more episodes of WHTT Likely Lads


----------



## jbob (Aug 11, 2004)

> Dolls - Takeshi Kitano! great photography.



Great film, very different for Kitano. Zatoichi has just come out on DVD and is just superb, the best fight scenes ever.

Just watched the Quiet American. Very well executed screen version of the Graham Greene novel set in Saigon during the war. Beautifully shot, nicely weighted pace and well acted (best role by Michael Caine for years).


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 12, 2004)

the Beach. Were the Yawn Smilie


----------



## ck (Aug 12, 2004)

back on Season 4 of "Futurama"


----------



## Sunray (Aug 12, 2004)

'Time of the Wolf', a french film about societies collapse due to some unspecified cataclysmic event.

French film is great, in the age of the hollywood ultra fast cut, to have long lingering shots is an experience all to itself, irrespective of the potency of the film.  Some lovely cinematic episodes. Lacked direction and focus at times for me.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 12, 2004)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Altered States starring William Hurt.  Got it for a quid in a charity shop so gave it a run out today.
> 
> Unmitigated disaster of a film.    Very funny in its badness though.




... and surely the source of the bit in the video for A-Ha's Take On Me where Morten is slamming against the walls and switching from 2D line drawing to 3D?


----------



## Poi E (Aug 12, 2004)

"The Battle for Algiers". Drama based on the revolt in Algiers and covering events up to Algerian independence. Riveting film making and surely a pioneer of documentary style drama. Banned in France for many years.


----------



## (empty) (Aug 12, 2004)

*City Of God* - Fernando Meirelles once again. I never got tired of this film!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 13, 2004)

i now have the entier run of Cardcaptor Sakura .....    i dunno if i should  start again from the beginning or try to rember what episode i got up to

(tomoyo + sakura 4 ever!!!)


----------



## G. Fieendish (Aug 13, 2004)

*The Happiness of The Katakuris * - Takashi Miike's musical take on Faulty Towers, with added zombies....?


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 14, 2004)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> *The Happiness of The Katakuris * - Takashi Miike's musical take on Faulty Towers, with added zombies....?




la furve and i TRIED really hard to make it through that movie.. lasted about 40 minutes...


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 14, 2004)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> ... and surely the source of the bit in the video for A-Ha's Take On Me where Morten is slamming against the walls and switching from 2D line drawing to 3D?



Ahhhhhh..... you are right sir! (re Altered States)

I was actually quite disappointed by the film as its inspiration was maverick thinker/nutter John Lilley who did experiments with ketamine and acid in sensory deprivation tanks while communicating with dolphins.  Which would have made an interesting film.   

It sort of started off like it was going to explore these themes fairly intelligently, but then descended into pretentious garbage, and then descended even further into complete farce with the worst visual representations of a mushroom trip you could ever imagine followed by the utter lunacy of William Hurt turning into Neanderthal Man and eating a deer in the local zoo.  Which was when it at least got funny.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 14, 2004)

ah, i loved Altered States, but only because i didn't expect it to be anything OTHER than dire from the outset.. i thought the 'trip' footage was hysterically bad, used to use it as a backdrop at a club years ago cos it was just so overblown and rubbish.... there is, as you say, a serious film to be made about Lilley's work, but this definitely wasn't it and i don't mind


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 14, 2004)

Porridge. when thay have to break back in. the football one


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2004)

The Simpsons' take on Altered States is far superior (the episode where Homer eats a Guatamalan Insanity Pepper)


----------



## (empty) (Aug 15, 2004)

*In the mood for love* - Wong Kar-Wai

read somewhere about a continue of this film.


----------



## Paul Marsh (Aug 16, 2004)

I watched Romper Stomper, which oddly enough (given the content) I watched with a very beautiful Vietnamese woman!


----------



## shoddysolutions (Aug 16, 2004)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> its inspiration was maverick thinker/nutter John Lilley who did experiments with ketamine and acid in sensory deprivation tanks while communicating with dolphins.  Which would have made an interesting film.



cf 'The Mind Benders' with Dirk Bogarde

Black & white chiller about a scientist who becomes obsessed with sensory deprivation - this film had a big imapct on me as a kid but i haven't seen it in years.

Last night I watched 'The Swimmer', which was a surprisingly contemporary movie considering it was made in 1968 (racism and computer dating - it's just like U75!) It attacks the vapidity of suburban US middle-class values in a very subtle way that I suspect was way ahead of its time when it came out


----------



## holden (Aug 16, 2004)

I watched " Rabbit Proof Fence". Recommended if you haven't seen it,
  about Australias' " Stolen Generation" of Aboriginie children forcibly abducted from their parents, as part of Government policy.
                                        Though it shocked and upset me as much as any film I saw recently, I'm glad I saw it. The inhuman treatment of these people was compellingly related. And terrific performances from the three
 young girls.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2004)

Saw Igby Goes Down last night. Critics compared it to Ferris Bueller's Day Off, so I was expecting a light hearted caper. Oh how I was wrong. It's a very dark and often bleak comedy with cracking performances from nearly everyone (Jeff Goldblum is great for his character but there's something about his acting that's somewhat pat and automatic).


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 17, 2004)

i loved Igby.. 



watched the Elvis: 68 Comeback Special DVD i gave Furvert for her birthday last night. absolutely brilliant.

basically, the first disc is the original NBC show, which was made up of some big production numbers and then excerpts from his 4 epoch-making 'black leather' shows (two sit down, two standing).. then the DVD has those 4 shows in full.. didn't get round to the other two discs (mostly outtakes i think) because 4 hours is a lot of Elvis in one sitting... 

brilliant, though, especially the rather saucy 'bordello' scene which was censored in the original broadcast..


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 17, 2004)

I watched Igby two nights ago.  The first film since Pret a Porter that I haven't stuck out till the end.  I tried, but after an hour of the shit I recalled Will Self deciding that Richard Littlejohn's book wasn't going to turn into Tolstoy 2/3 of the way through, and thought the same would probably apply to this film.

Watched Requiem for a Dream last night which was a laugh a bloody minute.


----------



## (empty) (Aug 17, 2004)

*The Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind* - Michel Gondry


----------



## Juice Terry (Aug 18, 2004)

Intermission - Well funny dodgy irish wide boys try to rob a bank, totally recommended.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Aug 18, 2004)

This morning I have mostly been watching biographies 1-50 in Peter Greenaway's early pseudo-documentary The Falls.  (Anything rather than actually start packing to move house  ).   It's very funny.  Very interesting to see how he developed some of his obsessions in his later films A Zed and Two Noughts and Drowning by Numbers.  Also interesting for me to see how Michael Nyman's untitled LP, which I bought when it came out in 1982, fits in with the film.  I'd be quite impressed if anybody could actually watch this all the way through without a break, though.  

*goes off for break*

*or even to start packing to move house*


----------



## (empty) (Aug 18, 2004)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Intermission - Well funny dodgy irish wide boys try to rob a bank, totally recommended.



Total failure on the bank door. The Beginning is a away better! That punch on her mouth! And the little prick throwing rocks!


----------



## girasol (Aug 18, 2004)

*Elephant + Carandiru*

Last night I watched Elephant - very disturbing and also very scary film.  Scary because the kids who went around killing people were pretty normal, seemed to come from 'normal' homes...  Scarier than any horror movie as it could happen anywhere... Although I'm not sure about the veracity of being able to get guns over the internet...  

As for the school where it all happened: I've never seen a school so big!   

Started watching Carandiru but fell asleep (it was late).  Looks very good, will carry on watching tonight...


----------



## Sunray (Aug 18, 2004)

Started watching some of the movies I copied off a mate's Hard disk months ago, down to <1Gb free from 280Gb so I thought I better free some space.

BlueHeat - Shit, got 1/2 way through don't event think about it.  Flipped to Ballistic blah v blah.  Luci Lu trying to be some bad ass assassin type.  Should stick with the SnM image, much better at that, oh the acting in this is so bad, makes wooden look positively flexible.

flipped to Die another Day - Well thats OK in a standard bond way.  Watchable for the Halle Berry in a bikini coming out of the water shot alone.


----------



## haggy (Aug 19, 2004)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> This morning I have mostly been watching biographies 1-50 in Peter Greenaway's early pseudo-documentary The Falls.  (Anything rather than actually start packing to move house  ).   It's very funny.  Very interesting to see how he developed some of his obsessions in his later films A Zed and Two Noughts and Drowning by Numbers.  Also interesting for me to see how Michael Nyman's untitled LP, which I bought when it came out in 1982, fits in with the film.  I'd be quite impressed if anybody could actually watch this all the way through without a break, though.
> 
> *goes off for break*
> 
> *or even to start packing to move house*



I watched this straight thru at a film festival years back.  bought the video since and haven't managed to repeat the feat.  I love the shorts tho'.  A walk through H is v funny...


----------



## walktome (Aug 19, 2004)

The last thing I watched was three Sopranos episodes, the beginning ones from the fourth season.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Aug 19, 2004)

Last night I watched Requiem for a Dream and Secretary

I loved Secretary, its such a cool film


----------



## Chocolate Girl (Aug 19, 2004)

Myself and Chio watched Love Actually last night... 

Was nice and romantic  

Clarebear xxx


----------



## Groucho (Aug 19, 2004)

Watched Once Upon A Time in Mexico. It was sh*t!


----------



## stereotypical (Aug 20, 2004)

Scarface, seen it loadsa times but only this time did I realise Oliver Stone did the screenplay.

Learn somethibng new everyday A.


----------



## girasol (Aug 20, 2004)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Last night I watched Requiem for a Dream and Secretary
> 
> I loved Secretary, its such a cool film



I've seen them both...  Secretary is a cool film, I agree!  Requiem for a Dream made me so, so sad, especially the mum's story - it also made me see my fridge in a whole new light!  The soundtrack is fantastic!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 20, 2004)

I watched School of Rock last night.

It was just above the line of "FFS let's turn this off and do something else". My sister reckoned I'd love it.   

Watched the Clash "Rude Boy" film earlier in the week tho, which was loads better despite (or maybe because of) being more "amateur". Weird the way it blurs fact and fiction and some nice footage of early 80s London. I need to check the interviews and stuff now as well...


----------



## hotvans (Aug 20, 2004)

a mighty wind 

potatos on the paddywagon

genius


----------



## Juice Terry (Aug 23, 2004)

Talk To Her - Absolute genius, Almodovar IMO must be the greatest living director now Kubrick and Kurosawa are no more. Everything about this film just oozes class, the acting, the script, the screenplay, the camera work etc etc makes me want to watch all his films again and again.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 23, 2004)

Antonioni's "Blow Up". Tres cool Brittania in the 1960s, I'm sure, but I still couldn't see what the fuss was about. Hemming's misogynistic and superficial character didn't appeal, and the film has dated somewhat.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 23, 2004)

Actually got a video out for a change - 'Big Fish'. A lovely film, I thought. A tad uneven, but effective overall. I think I was in just the right mood for it, as I decided that 'League of Extraordinary Gentlemen' was too braindead, but 'Pieces of April' was too realist.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 23, 2004)

Poi E said:
			
		

> Antonioni's "Blow Up". Tres cool Brittania in the 1960s, I'm sure, but I still couldn't see what the fuss was about. Hemming's misogynistic and superficial character didn't appeal, and the film has dated somewhat.




great soundtrack though


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 23, 2004)

SWAT is ok then Big blue on TV


----------



## twister (Aug 23, 2004)

Van Helsing..

.. has to be the worst film i've seen since Godzila.

even the lovely Kate Beckinsale couldnt save me from switching it off after suffering an hour.

.. i spent that hour, slightly stoned, trying to work out if alot of it was tongue in cheek or not... worked out it was just plain crap


----------



## ck (Sep 1, 2004)

I've started to watch the first season of "Northern Exposure".


----------



## G. Fieendish (Sep 1, 2004)

The "Collectors Edition" of _Audition_....


----------



## Errol's son (Sep 14, 2004)

Nine Queens

Two con men in Buenos Aires team up - fast moving and you do not know where the plot is going as it just keeps twisiting and turning.

Very funny film, I thought.

And great shots of BA.

One of Argentina's best fims ever IMO.


----------



## nadoya (Sep 14, 2004)

Gothika.... SOS...... SOS.... SOS


----------



## Roxy641 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Doctor Who ;-)*

DOCTOR WHO dvd "The Green Death" Episode 1

Roxy641


----------



## belboid (Sep 14, 2004)

Frida (Frieda?  Freda?  y'know the one about Ms Kahlo.  The scene where Trotsky grabs her and they make mad passionate love is kinda cringeworthy)

Secretary - it's very silly.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 14, 2004)

Shawn Of The Dead. Very enjoyable


----------



## starfish (Sep 14, 2004)

Well not quite last night but recently, Kill Bill 2, great film, really enjoyed it, Shaun of the Dead, funny but not Spaced & House of Sand & Fog, very beautiful, very moving, very recomended.


----------



## Kameron (Sep 14, 2004)

I watched The Butterfly Effect, all I can say is Oh My God, that is fucked up.


----------



## golightly (Sep 14, 2004)

I watched Alien v Predator.  Oooh!  It is soooo shit.  At least I haven't wasted good money to go and see it.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Sep 17, 2004)

*King Of Comedy*

Excrutiatingly painful viewing. De Niro surprisingly good as the awkward Rupert Pupkin, living with his Mum and going nowhere at 34, obsessed with the TV host Jerry Langford. Not so much laugh-a-minute as a squirm-a-minute. 3/5.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 17, 2004)

*Bubba Ho-Tep*

An ageing Elvis versus a soul-sucking Mummy. Got to be good.

Has the line "Nobody, but nobody fucks with the King!"

What a great film


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 17, 2004)

Night before last...

The Plague Dogs

The film was meant to be about the cruelty of animal experimentation, but I couldn't help but see it as a metaphor for the Kafakesque situation faced by refugees and asylum seekers who had suffered torture.

a really very powerful film.  

in tears just thinking about it.


----------



## g force (Sep 17, 2004)

Pieces of April

Wasn't expecting much seeing as it has Katie Holmes in it...but wow what a beautifully measured film that managed to be touching without being melodramatic. 

It's all happens in 1 day, Thanksgiving, when April is making dinner for her estranged family and everything that could go wrong does. I won't say too much as it spoils it and the wonderful ensemble of characters who live in her apartment block.

Superb cast - Patricia Clarkson playing the mother recovering from breast cancer, Oliver Platt as her dad and Alison Pill as the bitchy sister from hell

Plus music by Stephin Merritt - nice and miserable. Top film


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Shaun Of The Dead...... 


(any of you C##ts need a drink)


----------



## walktome (Sep 18, 2004)

I just watched the Virgin Suicides, maybe I will get around to reading the book one of these days.


----------



## Loki (Sep 19, 2004)

Das Boot (The Director's Cut). For the second time. What a great film!


----------



## Jo/Joe (Sep 19, 2004)

Fear X with John Tuturo. Really gripping and claustrophobic. Screenplay by Hubert Selby Jr


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 19, 2004)

Final Fantasy - The Spirits Within
rather good I thought


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 19, 2004)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> *King Of Comedy*
> 
> Excrutiatingly painful viewing. De Niro surprisingly good as the awkward Rupert Pupkin, living with his Mum and going nowhere at 34, obsessed with the TV host Jerry Langford. Not so much laugh-a-minute as a squirm-a-minute. 3/5.



I'd give it 5/5
but then I enjoy squirming


----------



## gsv (Sep 20, 2004)

*Straw Dogs*

Interesting.

** Spoiler alert **

I don't know if it confirms Peckinpah's reputation for misogyny, but it does nothing to contradict it. The rape is never addressed - it's almost incidental, and at times Amy barely seems to care (she embraces the first rapist and turns to him in a crisis later). The violence at the end doesn't arises from a separate incident, and Hoffman's character (her husband) never even finds out.

Towards the end of the seige I thought it had been a critique of machismo. Then Amy blows away (not _shoots_ - really _blows away_) the last assailant, and shreds that interpretation. And in the final line, when Hoffman embraces what he's become, it's clear that Peckinpah is a little too in love with testosterone and violence truly to criticise it.


GS(v)


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 20, 2004)

kill Bill 2 - Over rated


----------



## shoddysolutions (Sep 20, 2004)

*Miller's Crossing*

Earlyish Coen brothers outing, essentially a period gangster piece, mixing black humour with not so comedic over-the-top brutality. Gabriel Byrne and Albert Finney on fine form. Great scripting, with so many twists and turns you have to pay close attention to follow what's happening. 3.5/5


----------



## g force (Sep 20, 2004)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> kill Bill 2 - Over rated



Over rated? Who the hell rates that pile of shite


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 20, 2004)

Shaun of the Dead

Pretty funny, especially if you like Spaced


----------



## g force (Sep 20, 2004)

I'd be interested in your opinion LilJen...I loved Spaced but I just couldn't get into this.

I realise it wasn't meant to be a piss task on zombie movies (how can you when the majority are laughably bad) but at times it felt like it was. I thought the start was pretty good, how people act like zombie's in real life, everyone stuck in their own routine, but once they rescuded his girlfriend it seemed like they ran otu of gags and couldn't figure a way to finish it. IMO the last 45 minutes really dragged badly and ruined what could have been a very good film.

Anyone else?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2004)

Starsky & Hutch - why did I bother? 
Real piece of shit - the worst kind of commercial Hollywood bullshit.


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 20, 2004)

g force said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in your opinion LilJen...I loved Spaced but I just couldn't get into this.
> 
> I realise it wasn't meant to be a piss task on zombie movies (how can you when the majority are laughably bad) but at times it felt like it was. I thought the start was pretty good, how people act like zombie's in real life, everyone stuck in their own routine, but once they rescuded his girlfriend it seemed like they ran otu of gags and couldn't figure a way to finish it. IMO the last 45 minutes really dragged badly and ruined what could have been a very good film.
> 
> Anyone else?



I chuckled my way through it. But had missed the beginning, so probably missed the best bits   

It was still funny tho. Guess I liked the Spaced type editing too


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 20, 2004)

Withnail and I for the hundredth time. Still fantastic.
'Shovelled up by Labour, shat on by Tories'


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 20, 2004)

Supersize Me.  Very good.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 21, 2004)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy - The Spirits Within
> rather good I thought



Surely you jest? That film actually gave me a headache it was so boring.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Sep 23, 2004)

Big Fish -- enjoyable enough, some fireworks but dreadful playing

Twilight (Newman, Hackman, Sarandon, Garner, Witherspoon) -- lame. Did it ever make it to the cinema?

Identity -- terrible. Ray Liotta's in everything, but what was John Cusack thinking?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 23, 2004)

i watched 21 grams last night. well most of it before i fell asleep after about an hour and a half. quite well done but i guess i was sort of expecting it to have a slightly quicker pace than it did. i missed the end so if anyone can tell me how it ends it would be much appreciated.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Sep 23, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> i watched 21 grams last night. well most of it before i fell asleep after about an hour and a half. quite well done but i guess i was sort of expecting it to have a slightly quicker pace than it did. i missed the end so if anyone can tell me how it ends it would be much appreciated.



Turns out he did have a heart after all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2004)

I thought that was the ending to Wizard Of Oz


----------



## shoddysolutions (Sep 24, 2004)

*Three Colours Blue*

Woman survives car crash in which her composer husband and five year old daughter both die. To escape the pain of her grief she tries to cut herself off from the world of feelings and relationships, but it does not prove easy. Juliette Binoche plays the lead with an intensity that had me flinching at times. Fantastic use of colour and sound, maybe Binoche's character is synaesthetic, a slow paced film about love, loss and grief. Good grief. 4/5.


----------



## Iam (Sep 27, 2004)

Watched Troy on Friday night. Not the worst film ever made, but pants all the same.

Should have just been called "Achilles", because it was all about Pitt looking muscular and beautiful, but it was one of his most wooden performances in years.

Boring battlescenes, poor playing, nothing clever about the shooting. It was OK, but that's all it was, and I would suggest you look elsewhere for riveting entertainment.

Watched Collateral last night. Not bad, bit bland, adequate tough-guy performance from Cruise, but hardly surprisingly, not going to win him oscars. Nicely shot, decent script, but again, not earth shattering, just sufficient. More entertaining than Troy, for sure.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Sep 27, 2004)

Shaun of the Dead...


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 28, 2004)

big wednesday ............. surf up


----------



## loud 1 (Sep 29, 2004)

dodgeball

good film.


----------



## Juice Terry (Sep 29, 2004)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> big wednesday ............. surf up



big wednesday is a fucking great movie! must watch it again soon myself.

"Is that Matt Johnson?"


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2004)

i watched the life of david gale last night. thoroughly enjoyed it. it had a good pace and i really enjoyed kevin spacey's performance (as usual). excellent all round.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 30, 2004)

"Dawn of the Dead" remake. Really good stuff. More of an action film than horror (somehow fast moving zombies are just not as oppressively disturbing as slow moving ones.) Decent script for a film of its ilk, technically spot on and a fantastic ending for those who stay for the credits...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2004)

Recently saw:
 Intacto - an intriguing Spanish blockbuster about the nature of luck.
Spirited Away - wow! I don't normally go for cartoons (or isn't anime the posh word for them?) - its no dumb kids film, though its aimed at them. Too early in the morning to say anything remotely intelligent about it, so I'll try later.


----------



## Apathy (Sep 30, 2004)

I just got the series 3 set of '24' so i've been watching that, not bad for 20 quid


----------



## Masseuse (Oct 2, 2004)

I watched the Beatles Magical Mystery Tour.  Bloody bonkers.  I want to see all the other Beatles films now - I've never seen one!


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 2, 2004)

The Couch Trip ( comedy ) 

Dan Aykroy and Walter Matthau
---------------------------------------------------------

off to see another 48hours. I forget if it any good


----------



## Samus (Oct 2, 2004)

Ichi The Killer Whooo go violence.


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 3, 2004)

The Singing Ringing Tree

very lovely it was too 

 

tonight I shall be watching The Tinderbox


----------



## oddworld (Oct 3, 2004)

Apathy said:
			
		

> I just got the series 3 set of '24' so i've been watching that, not bad for 20 quid



I love 24 , Series 3 was very good even if it was a bit ott


----------



## Loki (Oct 3, 2004)

Rosemary's Baby - Polanski classic.


----------



## moon (Oct 3, 2004)

Space is the Place by Sun Ra (and his intergalactic solar arkestra)...it was so funny!!


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 3, 2004)

School of Rock - hilarious

Not Another Teen Movie - what I needed at 1am something easy


----------



## maya (Oct 3, 2004)

Elpenor said:
			
		

> School of Rock - hilarious
> 
> Not Another Teen Movie - what I needed at 1am something easy



 relax,at least it's not so bad as "Revenge Of The Nerds" ! 
    ..(they showed that on cable last night and i was pissed and sat up to watch it! oh,my brain! it hurts! )


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 3, 2004)

gsv said:
			
		

> Interesting.
> 
> ** Spoiler alert **
> 
> ...




i'm afraid i pretty much disagree, but i'm too knackered to manage much of a spirited defence. it's not an easy film, it can be uncomfortable viewing and he was totally unwilling to set things up in a way that would help people reach some comfortable conclusions. but peckinpah was a weird fucker - essentially a pacifist, really

the look on hoffman's face at the very end of the movie is NOT the look of someone who has embraced what they've become, it's someone who's realised that they don't know who they are any more.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 3, 2004)

moon said:
			
		

> Space is the Place by Sun Ra (and his intergalactic solar arkestra)...it was so funny!!




shit, i didn't know there was a FILM!


----------



## maya (Oct 3, 2004)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> shit, i didn't know there was a FILM!



 yes, there is...and on DVD now,too!


----------



## cowbite (Oct 3, 2004)

Kill Bill 2 - a good saturday night flick, made me worry about being buried alive and want to go to china


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Supersize Me - the Morgan Spurlock documentary in which he eats nothing but McDonald's, three meals a day, for 30 days. I enjoyed it, but felt I'd had most of the film's best bits pre-empted by the masses of coverage it got in the media. Still pretty frightening though, especially the part when he tries to see how long it will take some McD's french fries to decompose in a jar in his kitchen. After 12 weeks they still looked like they had only just been bought, which makes you wonder what the bloody hell is in them!


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 3, 2004)

cowbite said:
			
		

> Kill Bill 2 - a good saturday night flick, made me worry about being buried alive and want to go to china



Not a patch on KB1 though.


----------



## cowbite (Oct 3, 2004)

hmmm... I kinda liked it the same. The ratio of story to action was the opposite of the first one, less kung fu crazyness and more flashback history. I loved Michael Madsen, one of the more compelling characters in it I thought.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 3, 2004)

Matrix Reloaded
The Shape of Things


----------



## Disposable (Oct 4, 2004)

I was watching Armitage Poly Matrix (anime) , but half way through the movie the dvd crapped out...damn blockbuster and there defective dvds..Well at least half the movie was pretty good, it's not as good as the original (Armitage the III) ah well.


----------



## Loki (Oct 5, 2004)

Clockwise. Pretty much anything with John Cleese in it is fucking funny 

(edit - welcome to the boards, Disposable)


----------



## boha (Oct 5, 2004)

grosse point blank. got the video on saturday for £1.50 from the PDSA. bargain 

cracking film.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 5, 2004)

boha said:
			
		

> grosse point blank. got the video on saturday for £1.50 from the PDSA. bargain
> 
> cracking film.



one of the best ever.

"you can't go home anymore.. but maybe you can shop there.. "

"i'll give it a shot"
"no, no - don't shoot anybody"

"i stabbed the president of Paraguay in the neck with a fork"


etc
etc
etc

all that and Minnie Driver


----------



## Loki (Oct 5, 2004)

Groundhog Day (again!)


----------



## G. Fieendish (Oct 7, 2004)

Videodrome (the R1 Criterion Collection twin disc boxset)


----------



## Poi E (Oct 7, 2004)

"The Fog of War". Excellent exposition of the hypocrisy endemic in political systems when functionaries like McNamara apply the dictates of reason to situations that require a moral response.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Oct 7, 2004)

*JAWS*

I'd forgotten the whole thing. It made me laugh, squirm and jump out of my seat all over again. Great performances from Shaw and Dreyfus, but the film's true star is hardly ever seen. Much gorier than I remember, missing eyeballs, severed limbs etc, and it's only a 12 certificate!!!


----------



## maya (Oct 7, 2004)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> *JAWS*
> 
> I'd forgotten the whole thing. It made me laugh, squirm and jump out of my seat all over again. Great performances from Shaw and Dreyfus, but the film's true star is hardly ever seen. Much gorier than I remember, missing eyeballs, severed limbs etc, and it's only a 12 certificate!!!



 ..that film made my summer holidays by the sea appear like an angsty nightmare- swimming was NEVER the same again!


----------



## ck (Oct 7, 2004)

(arse ; wrong thread !)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Oct 7, 2004)

Black Books series 3.
Not quite up to the first two, but still very, very good.

The deleted scenes were better than a lot of stuff they left in, and one of the extras is a Bernard Black masterclass in how to respond to a literary rejection letter.


----------



## starfish (Oct 7, 2004)

1984. Never read the book & first time id seen the film.


----------



## Loki (Oct 7, 2004)

"Up in Smoke" - Cheech and Chong. Very silly but fucking funny


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 9, 2004)

Starman (1984) sci-fi movie

# Starring: Jeff Bridges, Karen Allen,
# Director: John Carpenter


----------



## Wyn (Oct 10, 2004)

Monster / Aileen - Life and Death of a Serial Killer


----------



## fishfingerer (Oct 10, 2004)

Just watched Run Lola Run, deadly stuff, although everytime I got up to make tea or a sandwich I'd miss a bit and come back going "what the fuck?"


----------



## Loki (Oct 10, 2004)

Withnail and I.

Full of classic quotes.

"Monty, you terrible cunt!"

"Withnail: who says it's a Camberwell Carrot?
Danny: I do. I invented it in Camberwell, and it looks like a carrot."

"We want the finest wines available to humanity, we want them here, and we want them now!"

etc. etc.


----------



## Bond (Oct 10, 2004)

The Bone Collector.

Nothing special as such. Angelina Jolie as a NY cop is hardly believable, but Denzel Washington was pretty good in his role as a paralyzed criminologist.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 10, 2004)

David Lynch's "Dune". Forgotten what a sumptuous and detailed (and occasionally grotesque) film this was. Very much underrated IMO.


----------



## belboid (Oct 10, 2004)

Rejkavik 101 - alright, but not as good as  i remember everyone saying it was.  nowt special

Peeping Tom - unalloyed genius.  Still seeing new things in it twenty years after first (and probably every year since) watching it


----------



## Juice Terry (Oct 11, 2004)

Amercian Cousins - Jolly little jape about NY mobsters hiding out at their cousin's Glasgow ice cream parlour. Put a smile on my face.. which was nice


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 11, 2004)

i watched The Cooler last night. i really enjoyed it. a  nice twist at the end and a lovely happy ending. the lead actor (sorry cant remember his name) i thought was excellent.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Oct 11, 2004)

*Temps Du Loup*

Relentlessly grim post-apocalyptic drama from Michael Haneke. No obvious story arc, just a daily struggle for survival, very little by way of 'action' but plenty of atmosphere. A frustrating viewing experience, but ultimately satisfying as it's a slow burner that leaves you thinking about it for a long, long time afterwards.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 11, 2004)

Mondo Enduro 

"44,000 Miles by Motorbike in 440 Days - The longest possible land route in the shortest possible time"


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 11, 2004)

RepoMan / Emilio Estevez 
1983 Link on film


----------



## Sunray (Oct 11, 2004)

Farenhight 9/11 

This was good at the start and lost its way towards the end.   Best bit was watching GWB after being told the country was under attack, just sit in a children's school clearly unsure sure what to do?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm trying to work my way through the first season of the Sopranos. Four discs, four episodes per.


----------



## Juice Terry (Oct 12, 2004)

Battle Royale II - what a load of tedious wank, jostling for the position of worst movie seen this year along with "Somethings Gotta Give", "School of Rock", "Dark Water" and "Feardotcom".

I guess 12 year olds might enjoy it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm up to Episode 5 in 24 - can't believe I missed this on telly


----------



## Poi E (Oct 12, 2004)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Best bit was watching GWB after being told the country was under attack, just sit in a children's school clearly unsure sure what to do?



Didn't have a wire innit.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 12, 2004)

My Own Private Idaho - Rather like River Phoenix's character I kept falling asleep too.

Gangs of New York - enjoyed it a bit more the 2nd time. Still patchy at best though.

Gosford Park - Thought it was quite good.

Twin Peaks Series 1 - even better on the rewatch. The owls are not what they seem.


----------



## Loki (Oct 12, 2004)

Kubrick's sf masterpiece, 2001 - A Space Odyssey.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Oct 15, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> Kubrick's sf masterpiece, 2001 - A Space Odyssey.



Starring Leonard Rossiter


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> Starring Leonard Rossiter


Yeah, playing a Russian IIRC. Not his typical role!


----------



## Poi E (Oct 15, 2004)

The Elephant Man. Me and the girlie sat there and bawled our eyes out. I'm taking her on a journey through the world of David Lynch.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2004)

watched an episode of "teachers" from the first series, still very funny.....


----------



## Sunray (Oct 15, 2004)

Meet the Feebles.  Its a midly amusing rip off of the muppets.  Quite disappointing given that he had so much material to take the piss with.

Classic Peter Jackson grunge, on the whole OK, just.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 15, 2004)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Battle Royale II - what a load of tedious wank, jostling for the position of worst movie seen this year along with "Somethings Gotta Give", "School of Rock", "Dark Water" and "Feardotcom".
> 
> I guess 12 year olds might enjoy it.



Dark Water is quality    
]
This afternoon I watched the old 80s film explorers, which I loved as a kid.  Great stuff, and surely one of the trippiest of any 80s cheesy kids films?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 15, 2004)

Poi E said:
			
		

> The Elephant Man. Me and the girlie sat there and bawled our eyes out. I'm taking her on a journey through the world of David Lynch.



A great film.  Usually I dislike Lynch, but that is his one film to contain genuine emotion.  Very, very beautiful


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 15, 2004)

Watched Fight Club again. 
It is a supurb film. One of those ones that seem to get better with age.


----------



## Juice Terry (Oct 15, 2004)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Dark Water is quality
> 
> Sorry didn't do it for me, but then I didn't like the Ring much either, something about this sort of atmospheric horror style that I find very frustrating and tedious.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 15, 2004)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> RenegadeDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iam (Oct 18, 2004)

Man On Fire.

Amusing and entertaining, but I could have lived without all the flashy editing and cutting, because it did nothing for the overall play of the movie, just made the subtitles hard to read when they were there (although these were often unessecary anyway).

Still, well worth a watch though, definitely the best action film I've seen in a while - although the ending was a little flat and somewhat disappointing.


----------



## Loki (Oct 19, 2004)

Monty Python Live at the Hollywood Bowl


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 19, 2004)

Farenheit 9/11 - even better than I thought it would be. Chilling, depressing and a frightening indictment of that monkey-faced, piggy-eyed, election-stealing sack of shit in the White House. The only thing that puzzled me was a quote from the Daily Mirror on the DVD box, describing the film as 'Laugh out-loud funny'. Erm, did their reviewer watch some alternate version packed with gags and hilarious repartee because the version I saw made me fucking blub like an infant.


----------



## chinchilla (Oct 19, 2004)

"Infernal affairs" fantastic chinese film, A Triad leader plants a bunch of young hoods in the police force as moles and one rises quite high. In the meantime the police have placed a young cop deepundercover and he is a mole in this Triad, both are trying to find out who the other one is.

Hollywood are planning a remake but i recommend watching it if you can get a hold of it.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 26, 2004)

Alien v Predator avi

I had to see it to make my own mind up about it. 

Just lovely how the leading lady when skiping of into the sunset with Predator so sweet   

ok


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 26, 2004)

Over the last two weeks I have watched every episode of Twin Peaks. Still can't figure out exactly what happens in The Red Room mind


----------



## thetreehugger (Oct 26, 2004)

Coppola's Rumble Fish. Or rather half of it as my missus fell asleep


----------



## likewise (Oct 26, 2004)

Poi E said:
			
		

> "Dark Water" was great but the mushy ending blew it. Sorry, but horror shouldn't have a sentimental ending.



The Japanese are doing some good horror at the mo, I reckon. They've got suspense and creepiness properly down (Ringu, Dark Water, The Eye - serious build-ups), plus some very nasty little special effects that have not much to do with blood and a lot to do with uncomfortably surreal images that stick in your noggin. The sentimentality might be because they've got a certain flavour of ghost story in their tradition that changes their idea of what 'horror' is.

And then they've got a whole bunch of pure gory-scary stuff too, apparently... still haven't got the balls to watch 'Audition' or 'Ichi the Killer', but working on it...   

Apparently there's a Chinese piss-take of Japanese horror movies called 'My Left Eye Sees Ghosts', and that is something I would love to see...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 26, 2004)

First episode, season two of the Sopranos.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 27, 2004)

I watched Stuck On You.  Farrelly brothers comedy about conjoined twins...  More or less what you'd expect.  I quite liked it though... Had a few moments of out and out hilarity...

Hugely distasteful, mind you...


----------



## walktome (Oct 27, 2004)

I watched that almost a year ago and I can't say I liked it very much. It just didn't seem funny at the time.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 27, 2004)

The entire 2nd and 3rd series of Farscape.

See those perfectly formed squares over there, they are very similar to the current shape of my eyes, just the wrong colour.


----------



## likewise (Oct 28, 2004)

Sunray said:
			
		

> The entire 2nd and 3rd series of Farscape.
> 
> See those perfectly formed squares over there, they are very similar to the current shape of my eyes, just the wrong colour.



Nice thing about Farscape is it's as far from the squeaky-clean 'let's hold hands and hide our weapons behind our backs and tidy up the universe' Star Trek as you can get... everyone's gloriously selfish and anti-social, and *argues with each other ALL THE TIME*. Ace.

== Runs and picks up Sunray's eyes. Kinda nobbles them back into shape.

There you go. Don't say I din't do nothin' for nobody.


----------



## Groucho (Oct 28, 2004)

Roman Polanski's The Pianist.    
Hitchcock's The Birds.


----------



## Bleep (Oct 28, 2004)

Dr Strangelove. 

forgotten what a good film it is.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 28, 2004)

Twin Peaks - Fire Walk With Me.

Not as bad as I remember it being


----------



## Loki (Oct 28, 2004)

Hair - a fantastic musical.


----------



## maya (Oct 30, 2004)

..i'm sitting here really *trying* to watch  "Willy Wonka And The Chocolate Factory",...but it's late late night,and my brain can't really cope with all the technicolor madness...!!  ...might go to bed now... night, y'all..!!
 (great film,btw!)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 30, 2004)

I watched a whole load of DVDs yesterday - in monging mode.  First Highlander (not as good as I remembered it, but still entertaining), then Pocahontas (my mrs wanted to watch it - disney what else can i say)... then roxanne (great film, can't believe I've never seen it before.  that scene in the bar has gone straight into my all time favourite comedy bits), and finally a very cheesy rom-com type film called What A Girl Wants (the Mrs loved it).


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 30, 2004)

I watched Some Like it Hot - great stuff for a Friday night!

Have seen it loads of times but got the Special Edition DVD for my birthday in the summer and finally got round to watching it off disc. I may watch the extras this afternoon - am I alone in NEVER watching the extras before I have watched the film, even if it is a film I have seen often?


----------



## Loki (Oct 30, 2004)

1984 - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087803/

Orwell's deep and gritty vision of the future.


----------



## Ryazan (Oct 30, 2004)

The delightful romantic comedy 'Kovcheg' or The Ark.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 31, 2004)

Van Helsing - started off pretty well, but soon devolved into a highly contrived and silly special effects fest, many of which weren't actually that good. Just about worth it for the Brides of Dracula, who completely stole the show IMHO.


----------



## BEARBOT (Oct 31, 2004)

"polyester" by john waters...and of course "meet the feebels" which of course stars erm puppets but its not like any muppet movie u have seen


----------



## Loki (Oct 31, 2004)

Westworld - classic 1970s sf.


----------



## maya (Oct 31, 2004)

"A Nightmare Before Christmas" - Tim Burton...
(had been looking forward to see this,but surprisingly i found it really really dire and/or boring... (a sign of me getting prematurely old -@24!-,or just a sign of the film being slightly overrated?
...i don't know...maybe it was because it was all ugly puppets and because it didn't have Johhny Depp in it..!!  )


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 31, 2004)

eternal sunshine of the spotless mind 

and it was excellent.


----------



## Groucho (Oct 31, 2004)

I thought Nightmare before xmas was great. I have it on video. It is also my sister's favourite film that hasn't got Johnny Depp in it!

Last night I started to watch *Le Viol du Vampire* on dvd. b/w French with english subtitles. 1968. Three female 'vampires' are visited by three friends who want to both study the women and free them from the belief that they are vampires...then, in the second half they come back to life and they really are vampires and ...
But there was a revolt and the film had to be switched off just after the vampiresses had been fencing in see-through dresses at night in front of a bonfire.   

"Cult director Jean Rollin's first feature mixes existentialism and vampirism, with the added ingredient of chaos. Originally made as a short, it was expanded to feature legth with the dead cast inexplicably returning to life half way through (having been killed off in the original) Le Viol Du Vampire is a masterpiece of the bizarre, mixing blood, a naked woman in a convertable, coffins and some fencing, semi-naked nymphs in a fragmented mellee."

"Highly decorative fetishistic eroticism" Aurum Horror Film Encyclopedia


 Quality stuff!


----------



## Groucho (Oct 31, 2004)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Van Helsing - started off pretty well, but soon devolved into a highly contrived and silly special effects fest, many of which weren't actually that good. Just about worth it for the Brides of Dracula, who completely stole the show IMHO.



Yeah, I saw it at the cinema and have to agree it was crap. A travesty and not worthy of the vampire genre. The brides were ok; if they had eaten VH in their first encounter the film would have been vastly better imo. 
The worst Dracula _ever_.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 1, 2004)

I watched 12 Monkeys. What happens immediately after Bruce Willis gets shot, as thats when the disc failed   

Thought it was a bit   at first but eventually got the hang of it


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 1, 2004)

the recruit.  possibly the worst film ever made.  possibly.


----------



## Juice Terry (Nov 1, 2004)

Belleville Rendezvous - Sumptuous French animation with some of the classiest artwork I've seen in a while. Loved the big tall ships   Loads of subtle hidden meaning and the best screen dog ever in Bruno. Big thumbs up.


----------



## fishfingerer (Nov 1, 2004)

Devil's Backbone. Stunning beautifully shot supernatural drama set in a Spanish orphanage at the end of the civil war. Directed by Guillermo del Toro. If anyone's seen it could they tell me if the clockwork frog thing had any significance please.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Nov 2, 2004)

Ghost In The Shell OVA "Stand Alone Complex" pts 1-4


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2004)

I've just rented Faces Of Death 2.
I may regret it.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 6, 2004)

X-Men and Fantasia (the original).


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 6, 2004)

full metal jacket, i'd never seen it before, great film *i admire you're honesty, i like you, you can come round and fuck my sister*


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 7, 2004)

Shaun Of The Dead.. which was 'quite' funny and well made, but not quite worth the fuss somehow


----------



## ska invita (Nov 8, 2004)

i just watched that! (S of the D). 
I think theres a bit of a North London gore scene, where layabouts make lots of crappy gore flicks with there mates, that rarely see the light of day; and Shaun of the Dead taps into that whole scene. I reckon Simon whatshisfacewhoplaysShaun must know some of them.
There's one of these N london gore flicks that did quite well recently (on video at least), its got Danny Filth in it (I think he's in a goth band), and was a bit overlong but good for a London budget movie anyway. It might be called Craddle of Fear???. You might find it in your video shop (I did!).
Shaun of the Dead was like a strectched out episode of Spaced... zombies look great, effects are good - odd joke is funny - its not Hollywood, but for a little London film its fun.

...I might get that Dawn of the Dead remake out soon...anyone seen that?


----------



## Bleep (Nov 8, 2004)

Chopper. 

Didn't realise Eric Bana was Australian. Good film actually, enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Loki (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't know if I should admit this but...

Mary Poppins and I thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## foo (Nov 8, 2004)

Secret Window. 

Even though I watched it all the way through because Johnny Depp is worth watching, I thought it was a bit shite.


----------



## undercover (Nov 8, 2004)

The Day After Tomorrow.
Mate at work told me it was one of the worst films he'd ever seen, and I wish I'd listened to him.
Then drifted off to the land of Nod to the delights of John Carpenters' Ghosts of Mars on Channel 4. 
Awful.
Should have gone to the pub, on both counts.


----------



## Erich Zann (Nov 9, 2004)

I also saw the day after tomorrow, although not at the same house. 
Thought it was crap but the sfx were good.  I find myself saying that about a lot of films recently.  The producers seem to spend more time and effort on the fx than on the story.  or maybe that's just the type of films I watch.


----------



## Juice Terry (Nov 9, 2004)

Happiness of the Katakuris

Utterly bonkers but great fun.


----------



## Epona (Nov 9, 2004)

Sunday night:  The Butterfly Effect (excellent!) and The Day After Tomorrow (I'm a sucker for cheesy disaster movies and that one is top)

Last (Monday) night: Dark Water - good but not scary


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 9, 2004)

Matchstick men

It’s competent but not earth shattering


----------



## Machen (Nov 9, 2004)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> Matchstick men
> 
> It’s competent but not earth shattering



I watched an old movie called 'Stars Look Down' starring Vanessa Redgrave's father (can't remember the clart's first name).

Its about a working class Geordie lad who gets off to University and returns home, somewhat culturally estranged from the local populace, to lead the Coal Miners in revolt against mine owners.

I don't know if I'd recommend it or not, but its interesting to have in your collection and adds to your street cred for sure.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 9, 2004)

The First Wives Club - Crap
Spaceballs - Poor
Little Britain Series 1 - Pretty Good
Shrek 2 - disappointed from what I saw compared to the first one.


----------



## girasol (Nov 10, 2004)

Bowling for Columbine...  I was so infuriated when Michael told the story of the 6 year old boy who shot another 6 year old girl! 

The reason why it all happened (for those who don't know):  The boys mother was having to work two jobs as part of a gvmt. welfare 'scheme' (in shopping malls for rich people, for minimum wage, and barely seeing her son).  She couldn't afford to pay her rent and was being evicted when she asked her brother to look after her son for a bit till she got another place to live (she didn't want to take her son from school in the middle of term).  So, somehow, while staying at his uncle's, the boy finds a gun, takes it to school and kills little girl...

As for Charlton Heston: completely gaga, living in another planet.  'I have a God given right to have a loaded gun in my house!'  It's like saying 'I have the right to cut my foot off'...  How stupid can people be?


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 10, 2004)

finally saw Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind last night, and was blown away. any film that can be THAT brilliant and inventive and moving even with WInslet and Carrey in it is excellent indeed.

lovely stuff


----------



## Juice Terry (Nov 11, 2004)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> finally saw Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind last night, and was blown away. any film that can be THAT brilliant and inventive and moving even with WInslet and Carrey in it is excellent indeed.
> 
> lovely stuff



Carey is so underated, I really hope he leaves all that wacky comedy bollocks behind and concentrates on more serious roles. The Truman Show to some extent but more so his monumental performance as Andy Kaufman in Man on the Moon show what he's capable of. Haven't seen ESOTSM yet but its in pole position on my dvd list.


----------



## Masseuse (Nov 11, 2004)

Nearly got out "Eternal Sunshine" the other day but was put off by the Winslet/Carrey combination.  So I'm glad to hear it's worth a viewing.  

Agree 100% with you about Carrey's performance in Man on the Moon - just perfect.  

The kid has just given me Shrek 2 to watch.  Can't wait!


----------



## milesy (Nov 11, 2004)

me and tanky had great fun watching my smash hits/now that's what i call music "swingorilliant hits of the 80s" video that i got when i was about 13 or 14 - it's great 

duran duran, george michael, adam and the ants, blondie, madness, the specials.....and loads more fab pop moments for fab pop kids!!


----------



## Poi E (Nov 11, 2004)

"Troy"

Haven't laughed so much in a long time. Brad Pitt doing his "just smelled a fart" face all the way through, Eric Bana in it for the money and Peter O'Toole looking drunk and hamming it up. Legolas looked lost.


----------



## Juice Terry (Nov 12, 2004)

Sean of the Dead

and I agree with Dub thats it was a bit of a disapointment. What was the point of most of those characters, so much talent around and one line each Tamsin Grieg, Reece Sheersmith, Matt Lucas etc

Some very funny moments, but not enough to justify the hype. Is it because I'm completely out of sync with mainstream taste or do we have a habit of being so relieved that the british film industry has come up with a half decent film we have to talk it up far beyond its worth? I'm thinking Lock Stock and Fully Monty among others.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 12, 2004)

Just bought Season 2 of 'The Shield' on DVD so watched the first  four episodes last night.  Best cop show ever.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 12, 2004)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Some very funny moments, but not enough to justify the hype. Is it because I'm completely out of sync with mainstream taste or do we have a habit of being so relieved that the british film industry has come up with a half decent film we have to talk it up far beyond its worth? I'm thinking Lock Stock and Fully Monty among others.




And The Football Factory got fuck all coverage. One of the best from these shores for years.


----------



## user47632 (Nov 12, 2004)

I watched the original Battle Royale last night.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2004)

Is there an original?
When/where/what etc?


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2004)

theres a manga & a live action... dunno which is the original tho'


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 12, 2004)

Starsky and Hutch. Very funny. Will watch it again tonight with the commentary I think...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 13, 2004)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Carey is so underated, I really hope he leaves all that wacky comedy bollocks behind and concentrates on more serious roles. The Truman Show to some extent but more so his monumental performance as Andy Kaufman in Man on the Moon show what he's capable of. Haven't seen ESOTSM yet but its in pole position on my dvd list.



Agreed, I'm not that keen on his stupid comedy, other than The Mask (which I think is pretty cool) but I love the Truman Show, an utter masterpiece.

I've actually got ESOTSM - I bought it in the summer and keep forgetting to watch it    must remember to do so later.

Last night I watched the Bourne Supremacy, which was good, except it went on a bit towards the end.  Sometimes it felt that it just kept on doing the same thing but in different locations. Better than some things in that vein like Paycheck though (Affleck load of wank).

Poi E - I bought the Football Factory yesterday, haven't watched it yet, but some of the reviews I read online said it was really crud.  Is it really that good?


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 13, 2004)

Withnail and I. No need to state what a glorious fucking film it is


----------



## Jo/Joe (Nov 14, 2004)

The Missing, directed by Ron Howard, and really good too.


----------



## starfish (Nov 14, 2004)

The Day After Tomorrow.
What a load of shit. Crap dialogue, crap acting, predictable lines & situations. Ok the central theme was interesting but the rest was just shit. Even the wolves overacted.


----------



## walktome (Nov 14, 2004)

starfish said:
			
		

> The Day After Tomorrow.
> What a load of shit. Crap dialogue, crap acting, predictable lines & situations. Ok the central theme was interesting but the rest was just shit. Even the wolves overacted.



I saw that too and I thought it was a bad combination of Twister and Armageddon. I don't understand how Jake Gyllenhaal could go from Donnie Dark to THAT.


----------



## gawkrodger (Nov 14, 2004)

Kill Bill 1+2

i thoroughly enjoyed them


----------



## Firky (Nov 14, 2004)

*I bought these the other day*

Oldies really:
The Day the Earth Stood Still 
Koyaanisqatsi & Powaqqatsi (boxed set for £5)


----------



## Firky (Nov 14, 2004)

starfish said:
			
		

> The Day After Tomorrow.
> What a load of shit. Crap dialogue, crap acting, predictable lines & situations. Ok the central theme was interesting but the rest was just shit. Even the wolves overacted.



I liked the way the world was a better place once America had been 'attacked' by external forces beyond its control....


----------



## fishfingerer (Nov 14, 2004)

Ivansxtc. About Hollywood scum and cancer.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 15, 2004)

I watched Spiderman 2 last night.  Good, maybe a bit better than the first one, but that was the only way it was any different.

I can see them making a third one, but they really ought to change it a bit.  I its the same thing over again it will get very boring.  Even the superman films changed the plot angle a bit in each film.


----------



## Juice Terry (Nov 15, 2004)

21 grams, class. Benicio del Toro what a star and another top performance from Eddie Marsan who always delivers.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 16, 2004)

I watched "White Chicks" which I found bloody hilarious.  I can't believe, I just checked it on Rotten Tomatoes and it got 13%!
Mind you their ratings are suspect anyway...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 16, 2004)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Just bought Season 2 of 'The Shield' on DVD so watched the first  four episodes last night.  Best cop show ever.



Magnificent isn't it? Oh, and check out Acevida's breakdancing on the extras - scary...  

Currently ploughing through series 1,2 and 3 of Seinfeld on DVD - astonishingly good, even in the early days (apart from the clothes and the slap bass, obv.).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 16, 2004)

watched 'bood simple' lasty night 

also caught 'citizen x' on bbc1 - excellent downbeat hbo cable movie about a russian serial killer...


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 16, 2004)

Shrek 2. 
Had to pause the dvd 'cause we were laughing so hard at the Puss n' Boots furball scene.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 16, 2004)

Sunday night: The Dawn Of The Dead remake (unrated director's cut). Not as good as the original but it's still bloody scary in places, especially in the first ten minutes when the zombies first start appearing.

Monday night: Blade. Wesley's cool as fuck, innee?


----------



## pk (Nov 16, 2004)

One of my best mates is one of the Reapers in Blade 2 - the one wearing shades who gets the triple chestkick from Donnie Yen in the nightclub scene halfway through.

I got Shark Tale and the Impossibles/Invincibles - whatever the cartoon thing is called - on pirate DVD last night from a Chinese girl in the pub.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 16, 2004)

Over the weekend I watched Career Girls, and The Royal Tenebaums.

I preferred Career Girls by a country mile.


----------



## maya (Nov 16, 2004)

Elpenor said:
			
		

> Withnail and I. No need to state what a glorious fucking film it is


 one of my friends gave me the original screenplay(collected in a pocketbook edition)for that film as a birthday present...[i've never seen the film,so i guess it won't be that interesting for me,even though it was a nice thought of course]....if you want it,i'll send it off together with your cd this weekend...!


----------



## Loki (Nov 16, 2004)

Doctor Who and the Daleks (1965) - with Peter Cushing as the Doctor & also starring a very young Roy Castle.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 17, 2004)

Am i the only person on the planet who thinks WIthnail and I is utter shite?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Nov 17, 2004)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Am i the only person on the planet who thinks WIthnail and I is utter shite?



withnail and i?? never heard of that   

i watched goodfellas, well til i fell asleep anyway.


----------



## bmd (Nov 17, 2004)

Garden State, great film.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 17, 2004)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Garden State, great film.



Not heard of it before, looked it up on RT, sounds quite good...


----------



## Hollis (Nov 17, 2004)

I watched 'The Thin Red Line'.. I didn't think it was that good.. thought the voice over stuff was just embaressing.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 18, 2004)

Brazil. With a friend who had never heard of it. Who loved it

It reminded me a lot of work


----------



## Loki (Nov 18, 2004)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Am i the only person on the planet who thinks WIthnail and I is utter shite?


Yes I should think so. I've watched it at least a five times and enjoyed it every time & so have all of my friends.

Just watched Brighton Rock, a thriller filmed in the 40s adapted from a Graham Greene novel. Highly recommended!


----------



## jms (Nov 18, 2004)

I've just been watching an episode of the prisoner on dvd


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 19, 2004)

i watched a Chinese film called the Sent Down Girl (xiu xiu) which was quite disturbing but very good.


----------



## Phatboy Donza (Nov 19, 2004)

Watched HBO show called OZ season three dvd......


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 20, 2004)

I watched a film set in Afghanistan directed by an Iranian, called Five in the Afternoon.  Its a good, balanced film set in the post-Taliban days about a woman who wants to go into politics, with a dad who is a hardline Taliban type.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 20, 2004)

Raiders of The Lost Ark - that bit with the propellor is gross


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 20, 2004)

Elpenor said:
			
		

> Raiders of The Lost Ark - that bit with the propellor is gross



Yeah that film is pretty hardcore for a kids film.  I remember watching it round at my mate's house, his mum made us turn it off cos she said it was 'unsuitable' or something...


----------



## bmd (Nov 20, 2004)

Riding Giants, a history of surfing. Bloody marvellous.


----------



## Masseuse (Nov 21, 2004)

I watched a documentary called The Dolphin of Dingle Bay.  I found it in a charity shop.  

It's great.  All about lovely fungi the wild dolphin and all his human friends.  

<Books holiday to Dingle>


----------



## Masseuse (Nov 21, 2004)

And I bought the dvd of the first series of peep show and watched a couple of episodes of that and I laughed and I laughed.


----------



## kage (Nov 21, 2004)

A Canadian documentary called Stupidity. 

Rather wishy washy with no real information in it. Just jumping on the Moore bandwagon.

The only thing I learned from it was the definitions of Idiot, Imbecile, & Moron


----------



## kazza23 (Nov 21, 2004)

Sadly, My Big Fat Greek Wedding.  I wasn't very good, but it did have the fit radio presenter from Northern Exposure in it that made up for it.


----------



## Loki (Nov 21, 2004)

Planes, Trains and Automobiles. I think it was somebody on this thread who reminded me about this one. RIP John Candy.


----------



## fishfingerer (Nov 22, 2004)

Just watched Mullholland Drive. Whhhhhaaaaaaaat the fuck?


----------



## maya (Nov 22, 2004)

fishfingerer said:
			
		

> Just watched Mullholland Drive. Whhhhhaaaaaaaat the fuck?


..dear fishfingerer, don't despair, maya's help-bureau(TM) is coming to your rescue!  
..MH analysis and much-needed explanations to be found here:
-------------->http://www.themodernword.com/mulholland_drive.html


----------



## ck (Nov 22, 2004)

"Snatch" with the director / producer commentary on ; I found that Guy Ritchie was ssooooo boring !


----------



## fishfingerer (Nov 22, 2004)

maya said:
			
		

> ..dear fishfingerer, don't despair, maya's help-bureau(TM) is coming to your rescue!
> ..MH analysis and much-needed explanations to be found here:
> -------------->http://www.themodernword.com/mulholland_drive.html


Thank you kindly! I shall give it a read post haste.


----------



## ck (Nov 23, 2004)

Last night I watched "Spinal Tap".  I haven't watched it since I was a kid , and although I enjoyed it , it's just not the same film I remember (I had a similiar experience when watching "Superman" on Sunday but that's another story).
I found myself getting upset that they were failing in their quest to take over America rather than laughing at it like I used to.  

I think the Comic Strip's "Bad News" which is a blatant rip-off may actually be funnier (?!)


----------



## ernestolynch (Nov 23, 2004)

Bad Santa - quality film that.


----------



## girasol (Nov 24, 2004)

The Idiots, the 2nd Dogme film...

Interesting and disturbing...  Still wondering what happened to the main character at the end, after she visited her family.  'Spass' (as in spastic) is used as a verb in the film... A new word, perhaps?


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 24, 2004)

Just finished working my way through the Peep Show DVD, now I'm on to seasons 1-3 of Seinfeld and its enormous haul of extras.


----------



## maya (Nov 24, 2004)

Sagan - Unseen Forces

..weird San Franciscan artist types running around playing little games with flashlights and false noses...  
 (err,no just kidding- no,it's actually a touching hommage to the role of scientific discoveries and newtonian physics through the ages,with a pissing contest between a corrupt tyco brahe-with fake "gold" nose-and kepler(as suited/bespectacled underdog)-as one of the highlights, not to mention blevin blechdom & lesser's moving madame-curie-with-husband-in-laboratory-ditty....  )
...hail sagan,and all cosmic discoveries,- we're all scientists, we are the music makers, let's meditate on the beauty of falling leaves, the fragility of dandelion seeds scattered in the wind... oh yeh. we're part of it all,on this little blue beach ball...floating around in the big black infinity that's space...
 ...simply beautiful.


----------



## passenger (Nov 24, 2004)

Blow wow what a film never seen it before


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 25, 2004)

yesterday watched 'jay and silent bob strike back' - fucking hell that was the funniest film i've seen since 'black balls'  lots of gratuitous swearing and dumb gags, can't ask for more. lots of great extras on the dvd too 

tonight watched 'shaun of the dead', absolutely superb, beautifully framed and shot by edgar wright with great performances, a sharp little script, tight stuff indeed. loved it


----------



## Belushi (Nov 25, 2004)

Troy - what a pile of shite.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 26, 2004)

Armageddon. One of the best films, ever. Bruce Willis being tough but fair, Liv Tyler looking winsome, Ben Affleck at his toothy, cheesy best.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Nov 26, 2004)

*Carlito's Way*

Brian De Palma goes out of his way to insult every minority going with cardboard characters and a very (il)liberal sprinkling of 'spicks', 'wops', 'niggers' and an unforgettable 'jew' lawyer palyed by a curly-permed Sean Penn. Al Pacino steals the show, however, as reformed dope baron Carlos Brigante, whom Penn's character manages to get released from a thirty year stretch on a technicality. The film focuses on Pacino's attempts to stay on the straight and narrow while trying to earn enough moolah to fuck off to Miami. Needless to say, thing don't run smoothly, and culminate in a nail-biting climax on the New York subway as Pacino is pursued by mobsters.


----------



## Bleep (Nov 26, 2004)

Truffaut's 400 Blows.

Excellent stuff. La Dolce Vita tonight.


----------



## Random One (Nov 26, 2004)

Monster's Inc


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 26, 2004)

Zatoichi

Quality film.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 26, 2004)

i've just bought The Sweet Smell Of Success for 3 quid on DVD. so i'll be watching that this weekend


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 26, 2004)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> thing don't run smoothly, and culminate in a nail-biting climax on the New York subway as Pacino is pursued by mobsters.



it's not the subway


----------



## rednblack (Nov 26, 2004)

last night i watched

carnival of mo0nsters - john pertwee Drwho
killer robot - tom baker dr who
caves of androzani - peter davison dr who


----------



## Dirty Martini (Nov 26, 2004)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i've just bought The Sweet Smell Of Success for 3 quid on DVD. so i'll be watching that this weekend



Saw that fairly recently, it's a tremendous film. Curtis and Lancaster's finest hours imo.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 26, 2004)

Dirty Martini said:
			
		

> Saw that fairly recently, it's a tremendous film. Curtis and Lancaster's finest hours imo.



_any_ hour of burt is a fine hour  he was one of the greatest screen actors america ever produced, and does he get kudos? does he shit. he encompassed the crossroads between physical performance, charisma and a chameleon-like ability to become his characters, without going to method-hell.

anyway, last night watched 'the office' series 1, and both volumes of 'kill bill', which i thought was marvellous, better than i expected. the extras were a bit lacklustre though - unlike on the alien quadrillogy. the tech stuff on that is awesome, if a little too in-depth at times  there were two chaps from corman's model shop on the 'aliens' extras who were really good at explaining whole sequences, like when ripley and newt are locked in the lab with the facwhuggers by cater burke: these two chaps broke it down in layman's terms perfectly, and when you see the whole bit cut together you appreciate who well they did their job.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Nov 26, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> _any_ hour of burt is a fine hour  he was one of the greatest screen actors america ever produced, and does he get kudos? does he shit. he encompassed the crossroads between physical performance, charisma and a chameleon-like ability to become his characters, without going to method-hell.



Nice


----------



## Loki (Nov 27, 2004)

Shrek 2. I was somewhat disappointed. Sure, the animation is fantastic but the plot is just all over the place. The first Shrek at least had a decent story.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 27, 2004)

It was on the telly here but I watched  Black cat white cat realy good even if I didn't understand it. 

(seen it before so knew what was going on)


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 28, 2004)

Spider-Man 2 - exciting in places but a bit formulaic. I'm fed up of this kind of film, TBH.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2004)

Frailty - excellent until the ending, which was botched with too many twists


----------



## Loki (Nov 28, 2004)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Spider-Man 2 - exciting in places but a bit formulaic. I'm fed up of this kind of film, TBH.


Same here. I gave up about 1hr into the film.


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 28, 2004)

American Splendour. Great film about a filing clerk who develops a comic book character simply based around himself and his life. Thought it was quite a well filum, but nobody in chat had heard of it. Anyway, it were good.


----------



## colbhoy (Nov 28, 2004)

Auf Weidershen Pet, series 1, episode 6. The one where Dennis is trying to have a romantic night in a hotel with Dagmar but Wayne and Barry keep getting in the way.

Classic stuff, great series!

Also watched MOTD and the second half of The Accused on 5.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 28, 2004)

The Shining,  (1980)
Directed by Stanley Kubrick 

got it on saturday £5.99 vmh  

friday night was taking of pealem 123


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 29, 2004)

'pirates of the caribbean' - and tbh i can't see what all the fuss was about. johnny depp aside, everything was done better (imo) in 'the crimson pirate' - the plot, the tone, the gags...


----------



## jjuice (Nov 29, 2004)

the fuss was about Jonny Depp. He couldn't be any sexier (droool..)


----------



## walktome (Nov 29, 2004)

Personally, I have a weird and morbid obsession with him as Edward Scissorhands. I think it's the crazy hair.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 29, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> 'pirates of the caribbean' - and tbh i can't see what all the fuss was about. johnny depp aside, everything was done better (imo) in 'the crimson pirate' - the plot, the tone, the gags...



Nonsense, its a cracking film.  One of the best swashbuckling/fun/adventure films since the Indy movies.
Even the bit when they nick the ship is virtually worth seeing the film for by itself

"That is without a doubt the best pirate I have ever seen..."


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 29, 2004)

have you actually _seen_ 'the crimson pirate'?


----------



## BEARBOT (Nov 29, 2004)

hi purves..yes i love american splendour and the "real life" comix of harvey pekar and quite a few other folx..some of harveys comix are a bit dated tho..another more obscure similiar film to look out for  (which came out about 10 years ago)is "american job" it stars fanzine writer randy russell..randy just sort of explores low wage slavery thru his various ridiculously awful jobs..its a funny film but makes its points..it was great to see him make it to the indy film screen  

ps..i love these guys cos they were pioneers of self-publishing/fanzines..

pss.."crumb" is a very interesting/unusual film even if you dont like his comix(i dont but love his wifes stuff!)the director of crumb went on to make "ghost world" and "bad santa"


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 30, 2004)

Just watched Miike Takashi's "The Happiness Of The Katakuris"

Um, kind of like 'The sound of music', but set in Japan. With zombies. And volcanoes.

Top film


----------



## Dhimmi (Nov 30, 2004)

Lichtspielhaus luverly doverly


----------



## Juice Terry (Nov 30, 2004)

The Station Agent - simple story, great characters, a film that just bubbles along making you smile. A great example of how less $$$$$ can make a better movie.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Nov 30, 2004)

*My Life As A Dog*

Quaint, bittersweet 1980s coming-of-age movie from Sweden, as seen through the eyes of a young boy with a terminally ill mother. Poles apart from the self-consciously cool American brat pack movies of the same era. Sad and touching, with some lighter moments and plenty of interesting characters.

Recommended for: A quiet night in with someone you love.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Nov 30, 2004)

That's a funny film.

Last night I watched 'Turbulence 3: Heavy Metal'. Appallingly bad. Marilyn-Manson-like rockstar lands hijacked plane.

With Joe Mantegna


----------



## Poi E (Nov 30, 2004)

"The Station Agent". A wonderful, gentle film. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Masseuse (Nov 30, 2004)

Finding Nemo.

Not as good as Shrek but still top stuff.  

It was a choice between that and Les Enfants du Paradis.


----------



## nellyphant (Dec 1, 2004)

If you haven't seen it and want something with depth try out BUS174.

Tragic documentary about a Brazilian street kid hijacking a bus in Rio. Its goes into the life of the street kid and what brought him to do what he did, the attitude of the city folk towards them, the inadequacy of the Police force. 

Its got recorded footage of the hijacking, 1-2-1 interviews with the police, the street kids he hung around with, the conditions they lived in both inside and out of prison, etc. F8cking brilliant (though harrowing)!


----------



## Bomber (Dec 1, 2004)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Just watched Miike Takashi's "The Happiness Of The Katakuris"
> 
> Um, kind of like 'The sound of music', but set in Japan. With zombies. And volcanoes.
> 
> Top film



  I've got one of Takashi's tonight, "The Agitator" , Yakuza fun & games !!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> have you actually _seen_ 'the crimson pirate'?



No - I'll check it out...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 2, 2004)

Just watched  "Quest for the Holy Grail"   twice ... supprisingly  funny


yet still not as good as life of brian


(and i keep typing brain not brian)


----------



## Juice Terry (Dec 2, 2004)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> Just watched  "Quest for the Holy Grail"   twice ... supprisingly  funny
> 
> 
> yet still not as good as life of brian
> ...




Actually it should be Bwian


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 2, 2004)

Runaway Jury 

it's ok 1st time see. Not my useall type flim.


----------



## stdPikachu (Dec 2, 2004)

Cypher, for the eight-billionth time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2004)

The Fog Of War - fanstastic Errol Morric doc on Robert McNamara, who was Defence (or Defense) Secretary during the Vietnam War - McNamara is chillingly honest and very articulate. He certainly puts across his case very well.


----------



## Nato 7.6 (Dec 4, 2004)

Akira Kurosawa's  Roshomon, shouldn't have watched it. Everything after it now just sucks !


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 4, 2004)

Shrek 2, whilst playing Trivial Pursuit


----------



## anfield (Dec 4, 2004)

A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 5, 2004)

The Matrix Revolutions. Had it on DVD for yonks but put off watching it as I'd heard it was shite. Turns out that it isn't quite as bad as I'd heard but not far off. The climatic fight between Agent Smith and Neo is good, although largely cribbed from Alan Moore's Marvelman comic strip.


----------



## metalguru (Dec 6, 2004)

'Mondo Hollywood'

...A documentary on odd and eccentric characters in Hollywood circa 1966,with a good soundtrack. Has a Eurotrash feel about it, with some 60s go-go girls and psychedelic body-painting footage.


----------



## Juice Terry (Dec 6, 2004)

Dawn of the Dead, not a bad remake.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 6, 2004)

The first three episodes of Oz (Season One). It's about an American top security prison and is as brutal and uncompromising as you'd expect a HBO drama to be. Gripping stuff.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 6, 2004)

freaky friday, possibly one of the lamest films i've ever seen, but thought i'd give it the benefit of the doubt and see it through to the bitter end, maybe not the best idea ever


----------



## Juice Terry (Dec 6, 2004)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> The first three episodes of Oz (Season One). It's about an American top security prison and is as brutal and uncompromising as you'd expect a HBO drama to be. Gripping stuff.



Great series this, not officially released on dvd in the uk yet though

Note to self - MUST GET BROADBAND


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 6, 2004)

Absolute Power 
Directed by: Clint Eastwood and staired Clint Eastwood Gene Hackman

 I see it add on tv so dig the video out not add braks   

Net was on last night to   I never knew you can do a right click with a Mac


----------



## Loki (Dec 7, 2004)

Blazing Saddles. Not the most sophisticated of comedies I'll grant you, but still pretty fucking funny in places in a slapstick kinda way.


----------



## maya (Dec 7, 2004)

"3 non-blondes"... which we had to literally stop midways,because we were giggling too much...(we were eating dinner while watching it)  nice bit of comedy...

...also,some film about an irish immigrant family in New York,which left me fast asleep on the sofa until they woke me up and nicely had done the washing-up and everything...aww..


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 7, 2004)

last night I watched Fahrenheit 9/11 - which I thought lacked cohesion for the first 20 minutes and then was pretty interesting for the rest of it.
Also watched Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkhaban which was shit all the way through.


----------



## 888 (Dec 8, 2004)

"The Anarchists" - an action film about Korean anarchists fighting the Japanese in 1920s Shanghai. Alot of it didn't make much sense, but I still liked it.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 9, 2004)

"Ghosts of Mars" from John Carpenter. Not bad, could've done with sharper editing, really just a re-working of JC's "Assault on Precinct 13". Some good amputation/decapitation scenes and the lovely Natasha Henstridge in ass-kicking form.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Dec 9, 2004)

*The Godfather*

First time viewing for the don of gangster movies. Al Pacino as the psychopathic son of Marlon Brando's ageing mafioso taking over the family 'business' during an all-out mob war.

Great camerawork and performances and a superb storyline, but a little overlong IMO. Great story on several levels, family dynamics, religious hypocrisy, corruption, greed and power, birth, death and destiny.

"Michael Corleone - Do you renounce Satan?"

"I do" (cut to several mobsters simultaneously getting shot)


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 9, 2004)

Insomnia. Had the reverse effect on me.

Absolute shite.


----------



## (empty) (Dec 9, 2004)

24 Hour Party People
Eureka


----------



## Loki (Dec 11, 2004)

The Shining  - another Kubrick masterpiece.

* hides under blanket *


----------



## Bajie (Dec 11, 2004)

fahrenheit 9/11, which I liked, though there seemed to be inconsistencies in the narration at times (particulary about American troops) but thinking about it now I reckon this is probably the effect Moore wanted, he intended to make not just a documentary but a film that would purposefully touch an emotional nerve with American viewers. And this at times makes it feel overly sentimental.


----------



## Jeow (Dec 12, 2004)

Once upon a time in Mexico. 
An amazing Cast (OK, and Enrique Iglesias) and since its El Mariachi Tres, no suprises or disappointments in the content either...


----------



## Loki (Dec 12, 2004)

Stir Crazy (1980)

Gene Wilder & Richard Pryor. Last time I saw this I was a teenager. Not the deepest of comedy films but still pretty funny even now.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 12, 2004)

^ best line in that film for me is " he said  hes deaf not  stupid  " 


last nights dvd >> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
edit:


> best line in that film for me is " he said  hes deaf not  stupid  "


   wrong flim


----------



## happytobe... (Dec 12, 2004)

The Butterfly effect. Was a bit weird in places but I liked it.  Was nice to see Ashton Kutcher playing someone different, I think he did well.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 14, 2004)

This Is Spinal Tap.

Very funny. The bassist has the best lines though


----------



## chaz (Dec 14, 2004)

meen girls


----------



## MysteryGuest (Dec 14, 2004)

Laibach (well it was tonight actually)


----------



## Pingu (Dec 14, 2004)

blackhawk down

dunno why, but i enjoyed it anyhow


----------



## Bajie (Dec 15, 2004)

Outfoxed - Rupert Murdoch's War on Journalism

Pretty good documentary film for it's small budget, concentrating on the Fox 'News Channel' and it's blatant use to propagate propaganda. Lots of intresting interviews with former Fox employees. And analysis of Fox disinformation and presentation techniques.

The last 10 minutes is really lame though, lets the whole documentary down.

http://www.outfoxed.org/


----------



## Bomber (Dec 15, 2004)

Eternal Sunshine of the spotless mind ~ it was pants


----------



## shoddysolutions (Dec 15, 2004)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Eternal Sunshine of the spotless mind ~ it was pants



I disagree, but maybe only for the reason that Kate Winslet is fantastic and that I was finally pleased to find a film in which Jim Carrey was not an irritating twunt  

I watched a couple of episodes from Season 4 of the Sopranos last night. I am beginning to find it a little tedious and formulaic, where it used to be fresh and exciting.


----------



## akirajoel (Dec 15, 2004)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Eternal Sunshine of the spotless mind ~ it was pants



no way!!! i love that film.

last night i watched Back to the Future Part II - the best sequel ever made?

probably...


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 15, 2004)

Tonight it will either be The Four Feathers (colonial military thing in Sudan which I haven't seen), Finding Nemo, or Girl With A Pearl Earring. Round my mates house - she's cooking   .

Hopefully whatever we watch will be good...


----------



## Poi E (Dec 15, 2004)

Woody Allen's "Sleeper". I'm going to give up on Woody Allen's films because they just don't strike me as funny, or that interesting. Just twee and vaguely annoying.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Dec 15, 2004)

Poi E said:
			
		

> Woody Allen's "Sleeper". I'm going to give up on Woody Allen's films because they just don't strike me as funny, or that interesting. Just twee and vaguely annoying.



Sleeper is funny when viewed as what it is - a slapstick comedy poking fun at the New York intelligentsia of the 1970s through the 'hip' medium of a dystopian scienxce fiction movie.

The bit with the giant chicken and banana skin is pure genius. So is the orgasmatron and the orb. But it isn't really funny.

Apparently Allen wrote a three-hour film with the first 90 minutes was set in present-day New York, but the studio wouldn't finance the whole thing.

Best remembered fondly, but never seen again IMO.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 15, 2004)

errrm...last night I watched Doberman with Vince Cassell and Monica Belucci.  Fantastic.


----------



## Loki (Dec 15, 2004)

Home Alone   I'm in my thirties    But the child inside me enjoyed it.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 15, 2004)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> Sleeper is funny when viewed as what it is - a slapstick comedy poking fun at the New York intelligentsia of the 1970s through the 'hip' medium of a dystopian scienxce fiction movie.
> 
> The bit with the giant chicken and banana skin is pure genius. So is the orgasmatron and the orb. But it isn't really funny.
> 
> ...



Yeah, a period piece I guess. Diane Keaton did look rather foxy at one point. That was a surprise.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Dec 15, 2004)

Me and Agent Sparrow watched 'Maid In Manhattan' today cos one of her flatmates had it. It was absolute crap.


----------



## Bomber (Dec 16, 2004)

Lost in Translation ~ An excellent little movie , if a bit overated. Enjoyed it though !


----------



## treefrog (Dec 16, 2004)

Season Five of Red Dwarf.    Only meant to watch an episode or two, but got hooked. Love that show, was an integral part of my formative years.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 16, 2004)

The Terminal. Shite.

Tom Hanks belongs in purgatory along with Sting and Phil Collins.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 16, 2004)

The Corporation

3 hour Canadian made Documentary about the role of the Corporation in modern capitalist society, I liked it, very well made but could have been more indepth.

For example in part 2, they covered the collusion between Corporations and Fascist gouverments. The example they used was the obvious one, American companies doing deals with the German Nazi gouverment (IBM etc). Which in its own right was a good piece of journalism, but other less obvious and less crassly emotive collousion could have been examined also, because lets face it, it goes on all the time. 

Part 1, where they took the premise that if a corporation is an individual under law, what sort of individual are they was amusing (Corporation is a psychopath!).

The conclusions where sound, but there was a "what can we do about it" part which was a bit lame to be honest, and echoed what Social Democrats have always said.

Still, worth a watch, copies available to any that want it


----------



## walktome (Dec 17, 2004)

I saw that (The Corporation) in the theatres here when it first came out, I found it to be a bit boring.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 17, 2004)

That's nice


----------



## foo (Dec 17, 2004)

Captain Correlli's Mandolin. 

what a pile of poo.


----------



## Loki (Dec 17, 2004)

See No Evil, Hear No Evil.  Another 80's Richard Pryor and Gene Wilder comedy and still pretty funny


----------



## Bomber (Dec 17, 2004)

....  continuing playing catch up on movies I missed;  last night it was 'Cabin Fever', predictable but not too bad and tonight it will be 'Spiderman 2 '  !!    Which I have very high hopes for !!


----------



## starfish (Dec 17, 2004)

Half of Shogun Assassin. Will watch the rest soon.


----------



## filthygypsy (Dec 17, 2004)

Assplotations by Aurora Snow. Well impressed with it, will get the other ones in the series now.


----------



## Loki (Dec 17, 2004)

Bomber said:
			
		

> 'Spiderman 2 '  !!    Which I have very high hopes for !!



Don't get your hopes up too much


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 17, 2004)

genshiken episode 8

fan fuuukin tastic


----------



## treefrog (Dec 18, 2004)

The Young Ones series 1-quality!


----------



## Loki (Dec 18, 2004)

Rozi said:
			
		

> The Young Ones series 1-quality!


Absolute quality! I bought the DVD last year.

Right now I'm going through yet more episodes of Rising Damp and Mash.


----------



## Loki (Dec 19, 2004)

"Game Over: Kasparov & the Machine" (1997).

A docco about the prolly the greatest chess player in history, Gary Kasparov in his 1997 match against IBM's supercomputer Deep Blue, the greatest chess computer ever designed. V. well madfe docco that should deffo appeal to chess fans like Justin and computer buffs. I think it has wider appeal too.

Also I was surprised to see the rented DVD let me install Fritz, the strongest commercially available chess program. I've yet to survive past 30 moves at Fritz's "club level"


----------



## G. Fieendish (Dec 21, 2004)

Last night's Dvd Viewing....
Disc 1 of the _Doctor Who_ "Lost In Time" boxset, showing the some of the surviving Hartnell/Troughton episodes, that escaped being erased in the 60's, & Mamoru Oshii's _Avalon_, about a girl who plays a addictive & illegal Massive multi user On-line Role Playing Game (MMORG) called Avalon, who goes "Ghosthunting" within the Game....  
Grimley
P.S Loki, about the DVD you were watching last night, (Game Over), did it make any reference to Kasparov's "Cheating", as reportedly, the demands he gave to the organisers of the matches were such, were Deep Blue/Red a 
_Human_ player not a computer,as a result, it would be continously protesting to the referee about Kasparov's conduct...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 21, 2004)

I found Spiderman 2 to be like the film equivalent of sweets - nice while you're watching it, but afterwards it seems utterly forgettable.  The other day I watched Batman Returns for the first time since 1992 - now THAT is how to make a superhero film!  Awesome stuff, and good for adults as much as children.  IMO Burton's two Batman films are way superior to any of the recent superhero films.  Although the two X Men films aren't bad.

Last night I watched The Believer - pretty good film, although I was slightly sceptical about the subject matter.  Would anyone really go against their beliefs so much that they would join a group radically hating them?  Surely they would just get involved with some kind of secular organisation?


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 21, 2004)

Richard Linklater's _'Waking Life'_: features an assortment of dudes, professors and local characters all rambling and ranting philosophically about the nature of our consciousness.  A film that's probably a whole lot more engaging if your stoned.

Basically, it's _'Slacker'_ remade using a really dreamy animation process called rotoscoping.







Full of a bit _too many_ ideas to process in one go.  I liked it though...


----------



## fee (Dec 21, 2004)

Secrets and Lies

Most of the script was improvised. Mike Leigh told each of the actors what his/her part in the story was and they each developed their own characters.  


tho id rented it before...


----------



## shoddysolutions (Dec 21, 2004)

*Gattaca*

Semi-lame retro-styled future noir (cf Bladerunner, Brazil etc) starts off asking important questions about where genetics will lead us into the future, but ends with a heavy-handed message that 'you can do it if you really wanna'. Skips the real thorny issues such as eugenics based on the notion of 'race' by throwing in the odd black or asian face, but not in a speaking part, obviously


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 22, 2004)

The Acid House. Bunch of shite with added    factors.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Kill Bill Vol 2. Not as good as the first, but the fight scene with Daryl Hannah is excellent. Also, the music.


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 29, 2004)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Richard Linklater's _'Waking Life'_: features an assortment of dudes, professors and local characters all rambling and ranting philosophically about the nature of our consciousness.  A film that's probably a whole lot more engaging if your stoned.
> 
> Basically, it's _'Slacker'_ remade using a really dreamy animation process called rotoscoping.
> 
> ...




thoroughly enjoyed that, especially when i kind of stopped trying too hard to follow it and just let it wash over me 

last night i watched the whole of Black Books Series 1 (  ) and Jay & Silent Bob Strikes Back again


----------



## milesy (Dec 29, 2004)

first series of 15 Storeys High - got the DVD for christmas.

very good indeed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2004)

Sex & Lucia - fucking hell, that's a sexy film if ever there was one.
Sweet Sixteen - excellent acting but overly bleak.


----------



## girasol (Dec 29, 2004)

We watched all of Spaced (series 1 & 2) last night, although we passed out during episode 5 of series 2 (it was 3 in the morning), and finished it this morning...

What a treat!   

I forgot how many 'famous' people were in it, Ricky Jervais has a very small party as an estate agent!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 29, 2004)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> We watched the all of Spaced (series 1 & 2)



snap!

well, on boxing day, and then on monday again 

along with:

'black books' series 1 & 2
'sexy beast'
'the firm'
'stalingrad'
and 
'mallrats'


----------



## MysteryGuest (Dec 29, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> snap!
> 
> well, on boxing day, and then on monday again
> 
> ...




Have you got some kind of wall of TVs in your underground control bunker or something?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 29, 2004)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> Have you got some kind of wall of TVs in your underground control bunker or something?



"no, mr e. guest, i expect you to die"

*turns on laser drill*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 29, 2004)

oh, and i think i will watch 'bugsy malone' tonight for that feelgood factor


----------



## walktome (Dec 29, 2004)

Last night/today I watched ten hours of Six Feet Under, pretty much the second season. It was such a marathon.


----------



## Loki (Dec 31, 2004)

Eddie Izzard - Glorious.

I'm sure he rehearses some of it but it's obvious he's ad-libbing a lot of the show.

Comedy genious


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 31, 2004)

Watched three films last night: Manhattan Murder Mystery (good), Barcelona (odd - we stopped watching it after about 30 minutes) and The House of Sand and Fog (very good but depressing)


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 31, 2004)

Watched Groundhog Day for about the 4th or 5th time - picked up the DVD in HMV the other day for £7.99. Excellent, easy to watch film.


----------



## Julie (Jan 1, 2005)

Garfield


----------



## AllStarMe (Jan 1, 2005)

elephant. it was shocking.



EDIT - and by shocking, i mean shockingly bad.


----------



## Loki (Jan 1, 2005)

Edward Scissorhands. Wierd but wonderful  Must be well over 10 years since I last saw the film.


----------



## Loki (Jan 2, 2005)

Just put on Casablanca yet again... will be blubbering into my tissues within an hour or so.


----------



## Julie (Jan 3, 2005)

Shrek 2


----------



## oddworld (Jan 3, 2005)

Crime Scene Investigation , Season 1 , Part 1 

Quite good actually


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 3, 2005)

We watched 'Taking Lives' (I think it was called) - a serial killer flick with Angelina Jolie. Quite enjoyed it - made me jump out of my skin a couple of times!


----------



## oddworld (Jan 3, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> We watched 'Taking Lives' (I think it was called) - a serial killer flick with Angelina Jolie. Quite enjoyed it - made me jump out of my skin a couple of times!



I enjoyed this too Geri , Kiefer Sutherland stars as well , dont remember it being on at the cinema though must have gone straight to DVD


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 3, 2005)

oddworld said:
			
		

> I enjoyed this too Geri , Kiefer Sutherland stars as well , dont remember it being on at the cinema though must have gone straight to DVD



Yeah, they gave Kiefer Sutherland third billing, and he was only in it for about two or three scenes! I didn't recognise Ethan Hawke - I knew he was in it, but I kept thinking 'That can't be him, he looks really different!' I thought he looked like Kevin Bacon in it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 4, 2005)

I've seen Taking Lives, it was OK, but a bit of a ripoff of Seven stylistically.

Last night I watched some of The Anchorman, which was one of the worst things I've ever seen so switched it off after 20 minutes (really, really, shockingly abysmal).  Then watched Garden State, partly on Bob Marley's Dad's earlier recommendation.  It was good, although a bit slow at times...

Saw Final Destination a couple of nights ago,that was good, much better than I expected, a teen horror film that was halfway to being intelligent.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 4, 2005)

watched Jersey Girl. simply because it was a kevin smith movie.

worse than i even thought it could be


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> elephant. it was shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - and by shocking, i mean shockingly bad.



  I thought it was fantastic


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 4, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I thought it was fantastic



me too..


----------



## Julie (Jan 4, 2005)

Shattered Glass - not bad at all.


----------



## art of fact (Jan 5, 2005)

Team America: World Police on DVD

This is film is hilarious. ive actually watched this film 3 times since borrowing this "evaluation copy" off my mate, couldnt stop laughing, the comedy is stupid but done in such a way that only matt and trey can pull off. I think its out in the cinema in a couple of weeks... i might go and see it just to see peoples reactions to the broadway scene at the beggining....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 5, 2005)

Chronicles of Riddick.

I'm not sure yet if I liked it or not. It was Vin Diesel's best role, which isn't really saying a lot.


----------



## alphaDelta (Jan 6, 2005)

I seem to be the only one who thinks Team America is unmitigated shite. I'm not offended by it, and I like South Park etc; I just thought it was crass and dull. It made me laugh a lot but they were just set pieces in a poor and unimaginative film.

The word 'fag' holds no comedy value for me, some of it was lifted from their other work such as the "montage" one from South Park, and overall I thought it reeked of 'let's put this together pronto to say "fuck you" to everyone'.


----------



## Julie (Jan 7, 2005)

Pollock. Another pretty good flick.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 8, 2005)

just had a double bill of undercover narcotics cops: 'narc' and 'training day'.

first one teams up jason patric and ray liotta, second ethan hawke and denzel washington. think the acting in the latter was a little over the top, whereas in the former it was more nuanced. 'narc' goes for more interesting themes, but 'training day' is also enjoyable.


----------



## walktome (Jan 8, 2005)

I saw the Nightmare Before Christmas for the first time tonight!


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 8, 2005)

a couple i know insisted i borrow Zoolander, so i did and i watched it last night..

it.. erm.. wasn't bad 

didn't make me laugh out loud more than once or twice, but it was pretty funny and pretty clever.

i was going to watch my DVD of Last Picture Show, but i'm going to watch it at the NFT tomorrow night.


----------



## pk (Jan 9, 2005)

24 - Series 3.

The DVD boxed set I got for Xmas.

Halfway through it, like.

Got to hurry because Series 4 starts on Sky on the 30th January!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 9, 2005)

'the royal tenenbaums' - thought it was a bit like a lighter, primary colours 'hotel new hampshire', enjoyed it. wtf is that peter bradley thing about though?


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jan 9, 2005)

What I watched over Xmas and NY:

Shaun of the Dead
Capturing the Friedmans (great)
Open Water (unbelievably bad)
Grand Theft Parsons (slight but fun)
Politics (is there a less engaging comedian than Ricky Gervais? The Office is great of course, but I'd run a mile from the man)


----------



## mhendo (Jan 9, 2005)

_Bad(der) Santa_.

The DVD release is unrated and apparently contains stuff that didn't make it into the cinema release.

Laughed my arse off. The movie is great, and Billy Bob Thornton is excellent in the title role.


----------



## oryx (Jan 9, 2005)

Antelope & I tried to watch Fellini's 8 1/2. 

It was the most pretentious unintelligible load of toss I think I have ever seen & I envy the poster above me who saw "Bad Santa". 

We gave it an hour then gave up & watched that "Sea of Souls" thing on BBC1.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 9, 2005)

just watched defence of the realm, a tightly-bound journo-spook film, sort of a british 'parallax view', close in tone to 'shoot to kill' and touching on similar political intrigues as 'edge of darkness'.

scripted by martin spellman, who also had a hand in writing 'quadrophenia', brixton sounds movie 'babylon', and early denzel washington starrer 'for queen and country'; pretty good direction from david drury, who seems to have spent his time since stuck in television, which is a shame.

good performances from denholm elliott as a washed-up fleet street hack, and gabriel byrne is excellent as the younger newshound sniffing out a scoop but getting more than he wished for.

now toying with the idea of an 11 hour george smiley marathon: 'tinker, tailor, soldier, spy' and 'smiley's people'...


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 9, 2005)

We just watched The Motorcycle Diaries, which was good.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jan 10, 2005)

The Original version of "The Italian Job"....


----------



## nellyphant (Jan 10, 2005)

DAWN of the DEAD (2004 remake) - much better than the original whilst keeping the black humour of the original


----------



## akirajoel (Jan 10, 2005)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> DAWN of the DEAD (2004 remake) - much better than the original whilst keeping the black humour of the original



the bit at the end is really cool as well... with the video camera.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 10, 2005)

I saw 21 Grams yesterday. What utter pap! I suppose I should have guessed as it starred Sean Penn but I was fooled by the presence of Benicio Del Toro. Never again.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 10, 2005)

finished off 'smiley's people' - definitely not as good as 'tinker', and it got strangely less satisfying as it went on, which is peculiar as i really enjoyied the book and the way it had smiley gathering together his team of old hands - that aspect just didn't hold together.

beryl reid was superlative as connie though.

also squeezed in 'manhunter'.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 11, 2005)

supersize me 

super size me 
Like I need to be told it bad for me


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2005)

Big Train - hee hee hee
The Day Today - hee hee hee hee hee hee


----------



## treefrog (Jan 11, 2005)

Withnail and I


----------



## Sunray (Jan 11, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> I saw 21 Grams yesterday. What utter pap! I suppose I should have guessed as it starred Sean Penn but I was fooled by the presence of Benicio Del Toro. Never again.



Thats a great movie. You are misguided.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 11, 2005)

Spiderman 2.  Some classic comic moments in that, but overall weaker than the 1st one.  
Motorcycle Diaries, interesting.  Very beautiful shots, but I think it could have been tighter and more focused on Guvara.  Interesting, but not quite the classic I thought it would be, never really held my attention.
Spirited away for the 2nd time.  Don't usually watch films twice but this is so stunning that its always got replay value.
Harry Potter blah, ok but defo not as good as the last two, which I thought were excellent.

I think I am all watched out, but there are a few more that are on the list I'd like to see...  I Robot, Chronicles of Riddick are two that I might watch.

Gonna watch Down By Law again.  'I scream, you scream.....'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 11, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> The Day Today - hee hee hee hee hee hee



just bought the 'jam' dvd - all i need now is to coral together company and some enhancements


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 11, 2005)

Aa! Megami-Sama (Ah! My Goddess) the new TV series .... I'm  a big fan of the manga OVA and movie  so i was really looking forward to this  with a mixture of hope and dread  but i am glad to say i really  liked it  the  style of the anime  really cathes the feel of the manga   and  all the voice actors are back   it was really  good to hear  the trade mark "Ara Ara" of Inoue Kikuko


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2005)

Are you ever going to watch a real film?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 11, 2005)

no i'm going to remake king lear using hand made pupets from chile  and  sell it as a "real film" instead


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2005)

Seriously though, do you watch anything other than Japanese cartoons? Your obsession is admirable if a little scary


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 11, 2005)

i do watch a lot of other stuff i just happen to find most anime to be well writen and  animated beautifully as well as being excently voiced by talented seiyuu   therfore it is my entertainment medium of choice... 

though that being said i am watching  the jerry springer opera right now (had to download it as i missed it when it was on tv) and the  tap dancing klan members are remarkably  fun to watch


----------



## silentNate (Jan 11, 2005)

Hmmmm... Downloaded the Jerry Springer musical and considering watching it now


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 11, 2005)

last night:

'the italian job', plus all the lovely making of stuff.

today: 

'totally hicks' - bill hicks documentary + 'revelations': as fresh as when first saw it on c4. one fine preacher there.

'spaced' extra dvd (i broke and bought the 3-cd set; the featurette is actually rather good  )

now:

'scarface' (de palma one).


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 11, 2005)

mystic river


----------



## Loki (Jan 11, 2005)

Gross Pointe Blank.  It was alright but nothing amazing.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 12, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Gross Pointe Blank.  It was alright but nothing amazing.




you're CRAZY 

one of the best films of the last decade.   

i'm in bed sick (apart from now, where i'm at a desk sick) so in the last couple of days i've watched:

The Last Picture Show *****
Gross Point Blank *****
The Sweet Smell Of Success ***
Hal Hartley's Trust ****
The Belles Of St Trinians/Wildcats of St Trinians **** / ***
Jam ****
Pirates of the Caribbean **


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jan 12, 2005)

*Stalker*
Impenetrable yet mesmerising commie-era sci-fi allegory from Russia, directed by cinematic poet Andrei Tarkovsky. Sparse dialogue and eerie visuals create an unsettling atmosphere in which the viewer feels sucked in to the strange happenings in 'the zone'. It's either a profound journey into the human psyche, or a film about three grown men going down the overgrown bit of the local park to make a den and have a bit of an adventure. Oh, and it's three hours long, and in Russian. 

*Room With a View*
Turgid period drama starring a twelve-year old Helena Bonham-Carter in the role that has since seen her forever typecast as an annoying upper class bint. Lots of bodices, summer lawns and homo-eroticism guarantee that this film will forever be enjoyed by a self-referential clique of emotionally constipated ex-public schoolboys with their heads stuck in the nineteenth century.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by goldenecitrone
I saw 21 Grams yesterday. What utter pap! I suppose I should have guessed as it starred Sean Penn but I was fooled by the presence of Benicio Del Toro. Never again.




			
				Sunray said:
			
		

> Thats a great movie. You are misguided.



Ditto, one of the best movies of 2004.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 12, 2005)

I Robot, formulaic in the extreme but not as bad as I feared.

The Cooler, I really enjoyed this, B Movie pap but good fun. WH Macy always good value and Maria Bello is well sexy. 

Fahrenheit 911 - Strangely a bit disappointed by this, maybe because I'd heard it all before and nothing was a surprise. Chilling and depressing all the same.


----------



## Choc (Jan 12, 2005)

on christmas - elf.....okay sometimes funny!

the godfather - wicked, can't wait for no 2 and 3! i have got a huge weakness for the handsome italian actor (who's name has escaped me just this minute), mmmhhhh!

the tenant - pretty good

the 10 dogmatisms (?) or sth by kiesslowski - pretty good.


the virgin suicides a while ago - was okaaay, kind of watchable but not outrageously good.

on saturday, mystic river - i didn't like it very much to be honest.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 12, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> *Room With a View*
> Turgid period drama starring a twelve-year old Helena Bonham-Carter in the role that has since seen her forever typecast as an annoying upper class bint. Lots of bodices, summer lawns and homo-eroticism guarantee that this film will forever be enjoyed by a self-referential clique of emotionally constipated ex-public schoolboys with their heads stuck in the nineteenth century.



i've cleaned the windows of the house in that, takes fucking hours and hours.


----------



## passenger (Jan 12, 2005)

i robot what a pile of shit


----------



## stdPikachu (Jan 12, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Ditto, one of the best movies of 2004.



Agreed, although Amores Perros is far better IMHO.

Managed to watch the entirity of the Back to the Future trilogy over the past few days (again), and I'd forgotten how stonkingly excellent they were. Considering the complexity of the plot, there are remarkably few holes and continuity errors, and I just love the way Biff, Doc and Marty interact throughout the ages. Glad I bought 'em, and thanks to red rose for reminding me about them all!


----------



## hayduke (Jan 12, 2005)

Local Hero. Much duller than I remembered.


----------



## oi2002 (Jan 12, 2005)

Supersize Me.  A rapier of a film, incisive, legally clever, and funny.  Far from the asinine polltical incontinence of Moore.

I have high hopes for Spurlock but that moustache worries me.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jan 13, 2005)

*Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels*

Period piece Britpop 'homage' movie, gives a nod to the 60s cool of The Italian Job and takes the piss out of Tarantino. Shot on a minimal budget with a bunch of ex-Grange Hill actors and starring Vinnie Jones stretching his acting abilities to the limit by playing a nasty, violent thug. Brings Brit humour to the gangster genre in a way no Hollywood movie could.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 13, 2005)

Lock Stock.. is a close runner with AMerican Beauty for my most hated film


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jan 13, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Lock Stock.. is a close runner with AMerican Beauty for my most hated film



I'm with you on American Beauty. Admittedly, Lock, Stock intially does come across as a pastiche of some CBBC Drama (Dexter Fletcher FFS), but the story kind of sucks you in after a while and there is some clever camerawork.

There are many, many, many, many worse films than either Lock, Stock or American Beauty. Is it the fact that people are _supposed_ to like these films that bothers you? I was astounded at the praise heaped upon the predictable non-drama of American Beauty.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 13, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> There are many, many, many, many worse films than either Lock, Stock or American Beauty. Is it the fact that people are _supposed_ to like these films that bothers you? I was astounded at the praise heaped upon the predictable non-drama of American Beauty.



of course there are elements of that - i'm sure 'Beastmaster 11' or something is probably the 'worst' film ever made. but things irritate/anger me in proportion to how

1) dishonest
2) over-blown
3) how much of a missed opportunity is is..
4) how much bullshit (critical, directorial etc) is involved..


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jan 13, 2005)

You mean like ...

1) dishonest ... BLACK HAWK DOWN

2) over-blown ... LORD OF THE RINGS

3) how much of a missed opportunity is is. ... er, TANK GIRL

4) how much bullshit (critical, directorial etc) is involved ... OCEANS 11


----------



## Sunray (Jan 13, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Lock Stock.. is a close runner with AMerican Beauty for my most hated film



I think both of those films require a relaxed sense of humor to be enjoyed.

Neither are shit.

Lock stock is admirable in many ways, from its script to the distinct style. 

American beauty is a more predictable US hollywood afair, but again it still has a lot of qualities that make it a good film.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 13, 2005)

Sunray said:
			
		

> I think both of those films require a relaxed sense of humor to be enjoyed.



no.. a relaxed sense of quality, maybe




			
				Sunray said:
			
		

> Neither are shit.
> .



yes they are.






			
				Sunray said:
			
		

> Lock stock is admirable in many ways, from its script to the distinct style.



no it's not




			
				Sunray said:
			
		

> I but again it still has a lot of qualities that make it a good film.



no it doesn't


----------



## akirajoel (Jan 13, 2005)

hmmm... whats your idea of a 'good' film then dub?

Not that i'm defending American Beautoy or Lock, stock mind...

Just curious.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 13, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i've cleaned the windows of the house in that, takes fucking hours and hours.



and iirc england's tallest tree ('wellingtonia') is in the grounds of the house


----------



## starfish (Jan 14, 2005)

We watched Spirited Away at the weekend which i had bought for the ms for xmas. Beautifully animated, with a completely bonkers surreal storyline. Magnificent.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 14, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> no.. a relaxed sense of quality, maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This from a man who thinks Gross Point Bland as a good movie.  I suggest sticking to music.  You more convincing.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 14, 2005)

Sunray said:
			
		

> This from a man who thinks Gross Point Bland as a good movie.  I suggest sticking to music.  You more convincing.



why thank you. glad to see my years as a video reviewer weren't wasted 


edited to add: my point, sunray, with those rather facetious responses, was that of COURSE It's just my opinion. couldn';t be anything else. but you do seem to be arguing from some absolutist point where there is such a thing as a 'good' or 'bad' film.

and there isn't.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 14, 2005)

Watched Down By Law again last night.

What a totally superb piece of cinema that is, humourous in so many different ways, from subtley visual through situation to spoken. Its wanders from urban decay through prisons and swamps to a fork on a lonely highway.  

The humor tho is mainly from knowing the characters and that takes some time, a brave decision by Jim Jarmusch.  He could so easily have bored the audience, but at the exact moment you are wondering whats happening he changes speed ever so slightly.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 14, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> why thank you. glad to see my years as a video reviewer weren't wasted
> 
> 
> edited to add: my point, sunray, with those rather facetious responses, was that of COURSE It's just my opinion. couldn';t be anything else. but you do seem to be arguing from some absolutist point where there is such a thing as a 'good' or 'bad' film.
> ...



I totally disagree.

Film making is more concrete as to good and bad.  I suggest you take a look at Lake Placid.  That's clearly a shit film.  There is no getting around it,  anyone with 1/2 a brain and eyes that work, would concede that its a steaming turd which hungry flys avoid.

There is something called the grammer of film.  This is for film makers to understand before they can go and create their masterpieces.  Break the rules in a creative way and you are a film god, do it with wanton disregard and you will create somethings so bad its physically painful to watch.  While not all there is to movie creation by a long shot this and many other cavets divide the shit from the great.

Obey all the rules and you can come up with something that watchable (tho hardly ground breaking) and then personal differences come into it to a degree.  

Interestingly Irreversable trashes the rules and this film utterly divides the critics.  I'm left totally divided as to its brilliance/shitness.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 14, 2005)

if there is a single person who thinks a film is good, your argument is bogus. 

there are no absolutes, sunray. you can make arguments on technical grounds or talk about the grammar of film all you want, but if somebody genuinely loves Beastmaster 12, then it means it's all subjective. and it is.

personal differences come into it to a degree? it can ONLY be personal differences, sunray. it can't possibly be anything else.

there can be a consensus, a shared understanding of certain qualities likely to be present in a film. but nothing more absolute than that. to claim otherwise is illogical and untenable (and we did this to death in a mega-thread last year didn't we?)


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Jan 14, 2005)

*...*

I watched Ghostbusters 2 last night. It has some cracking one-liners...



> Dr. Peter Venkman (Bill Murray): Y'know, I've met some dumb blondes in my life, but you take the taco, pal! Only a *Carpathian* would come back to life now and choose New York! If you had brain one in that huge melon on top of your neck, you'd be living the sweet life out in southern California's beautiful San Fernando Valley!





> Louis Tully (Rick Moranis): Your Honour, ladies and gentleman, I don't think it's very fair to call my clients frauds. Sure, the blackout was a big problem for everybody. I was trapped in an elevator for two hours and I had to make the whole time. But I don't blame them, because one time, I turned into a dog and they helped me. Thank you





> Doctor Egon Spengler: Vigo the Carpathian. Also known as Vigo the Cruel, Vigo the Torturer, Vigo the Despised, and Vigo the Unholy.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 14, 2005)

it's all gone a bit high-falutin'


----------



## Sunray (Jan 14, 2005)

There is always one nutter! Are you basing your argument that there are nutters in the world.  I am basing my argument on general consensus, rather than on some tiny minority.

Where can this argument go, are you saying that a series of random shots in no particular order is good because someone with mental difficulties in an institution thinks they are a great and watches them constantantly.


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Jan 14, 2005)

*...*

I also like this quote....



> Doctor Raymond Stantz (Dan Ackroyd): You think this river of slime has anything to do with this Vigo character?
> 
> Doctor Egon Spengler: Is the atomic weight of cobalt 58.9?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 14, 2005)

Sunray said:
			
		

> There is always one nutter! Are you basing your argument that there are nutters in the world.



oh come on, sunray, you know that's not what i mean.

there might well be a MAJORITY who hold that certain technical or narrative standards are necessary for a film to be any good, but it doesn't always apply and nor should it. i'm sure we've all seen films that are regarded as groundbreaking or classic which we thought were a piece of shit.

factor in
time
cultural differences and narrative traditions
just simply different tastes/worldviews

and you must see it's ALL subjective. has to be, by it's very nature.. it's like claiming that there's such a thing as good music or bad music. it can't be done.
there can be popular music, or unpopular music. or difficult or easy music. but anything more absolute than that won't wash.

i mean, how many people will actually ENJOY or like a piece by Stockhausen - a series of clicks and whirrs? and yet we're repeatedly told that this stuff is unequalled in its brilliance by people who are supposed to know.

see what i mean?

it's not even that complicated. it's simply that to claim anything is good or bad is always to take a subjective stance.

surely you get that?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 14, 2005)

Sunray said:
			
		

> There is always one nutter! Are you basing your argument that there are nutters in the world.  I am basing my argument on general consensus, rather than on some tiny minority.



you've just scuppered your own argument.

you concede you're talking about consensus, majority vs minority.

so is celine dion better than mogwai, Notting Hill better than Down By Law?




			
				Sunray said:
			
		

> Where can this argument go, are you saying that a series of random shots in no particular order is good because someone with mental difficulties in an institution thinks they are a great and watches them constantantly.



what if a series of random shots in no particular order is by Bunuel or Cocteau or some other film 'artist' and is acclaimed by loads of cultural talking heads?

sunray, you really can't win this argument


----------



## Sunray (Jan 14, 2005)

Grrr, only if you take pendantary to a level that they build shrines to honor you.

I said don't bring music into it, Will Young's popular ffs.

*goes out*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 14, 2005)

Sunray said:
			
		

> pendantary



"pedantry"  





sorry


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 14, 2005)

anyway...

last night watched 'dobermann', but i had a headache and it was too loud 

today watched 'traffik', still excellent, 15 years on.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 15, 2005)

along came polly and 50 first dates.

they both sucked!


----------



## Loki (Jan 15, 2005)

Bend it Like Beckham. Top film


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Grrr, only if you take pendantary to a level that they build shrines to honor you.


who's being a pe(n)dant? it's just a fact - there is, and logically cannot be, an objective standard against which films can be absolutely judged. there can only be tradition, consensus and cultural norms/trends.




			
				Sunray said:
			
		

> I said don't bring music into it, Will Young's popular ffs.



and so is Armageddon. same argument, why should i leave music out of it? the argument holds equally for any art form.

i look at a rothko i see nothing. some people are moved by it. i think rothko's bad art, they don't.

i look at american beauty, i see dishonesty and emptiness and lazy film making. you like it.

exactly the same. dunno why you're being so obstinate about something that's so obvious


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 15, 2005)

heheh... in this spat, sunray sounds like my old english teacher, and dubversion sounds like my dad


----------



## walktome (Jan 15, 2005)

My dad got Meet The Fockers before it came out so me and my sister watched that. It was funny.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 15, 2005)

a bit of light harted films 

Tremors 1 & 2 

Tremors FAQ


----------



## Loki (Jan 17, 2005)

David Lynch's superb _Blue Velvet_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 17, 2005)

watched the disappointing 'mulholland falls'. tries too hard to be 'chinatown' by way of 'l.a. confidential' and fails 

unconvincing script, performances and direction, appalling sound, plot holes galore and a terrible ending. avoid. 

on the plus side, nice suits 

and i don't remember jennifer connelly looking like that in 'the rocketeer'


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> and i don't remember jennifer connelly looking like that in 'the rocketeer'



In that case young krs, I think you're _really_ going to get a shock when you watch _'Requiem For A Dream'_...   

(Will drop it 'round at some point this week.  )


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jan 17, 2005)

*Walkabout*

Psychedelic coming-of-age movie played out in the withering heat of the Australian outback. Winsome Jenny Agutter and her midget brother are abandoned in the desert in school uniform, with only a radio and a tea cloth for company. Their journey together through the outback's arid landscape takes them back to an altogether more primitive mode of existence, aided by a young Aborigine on his 'Walkabout', a traditional rite of passage. Agutter plays it deadpan but is very convincing as a well-heeled English schoolgirl grimly clinging to 'civilisation' while her little brother adapts readily to their new surroundings. Stunning visuals and a lush John Barry soundtrack combine to provide both a rich cinematic exerience and a pean to pastoral simplicity.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 17, 2005)

ichi the killer


----------



## stdPikachu (Jan 17, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> ichi the killer



w00t!

Time for some tempura prawns


----------



## Phatboy Donza (Jan 17, 2005)

The Motorcycle diairies and Garden State.....

Both very very good films in their own right.....we need more films like these...


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 18, 2005)

A Tale of Two Sisters - Atmospheric Korean chiller that was a bit too slow and long to keep me fully interested but not a bad effort.

The LadyKillers - Probably the worst Coen brothers film to date, a few decent moments but didn't add enough to the original to make it worthwhile. Tom Hanks' attempt to emulate/imitate Guinness is truly dire and unintelligible

The Last Samurai - Words fail me.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 18, 2005)

I watched Bad Santa last night - must say I was a bit disappointed.  Felt like it was just being rude for the sake of it...


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 18, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Felt like it was just being rude for the sake of it...



you say that like it's a BAD thing


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 18, 2005)

The Hole, on my brand new just installed last night DVD drive.

Not bad.


----------



## Loki (Jan 18, 2005)

Once again - Roman Polanski's _Rosemary's Baby_. Creepy as fuck   but a great film!


----------



## stdPikachu (Jan 18, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Roman Polanski's _Rosemary's Baby_.



Saw that for the first time on TV a few weeks ago. Incredibly tense horror without resorting to any jumpy shocks or any of the tired old clichés. Masterful stuff.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 18, 2005)

Just watched in quick succession...

Collateral

& 

Bubba Ho-Tep


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 19, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you say that like it's a BAD thing



 

Last night I watched Curse of the Jade Scorpion, a Woody Allen film, which I really enjoyed.  Got Mighty Aphrodite to watch as well...  Having only previously seen one Woody Allen film (Deconstructing Harry) until recently, Iv'e watched that and Manhattan Murder Mystery and am now quite keen to get hold of some of his other films...


----------



## passenger (Jan 19, 2005)

The Village i liked it different good ending any one else like it ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2005)

I didn't watch it cos I managed to guess the ending just from reading the reviews.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 19, 2005)

One hour photo, i quite like robin williams in it which suprised me, he does creepy well!


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 20, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> One hour photo, i quite like robin williams in it which suprised me, he does creepy well!



I suggest you check out Insomnia then, he's a creepy nutjob in that as well.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 20, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> I suggest you check out Insomnia then, he's a creepy nutjob in that as well.



excellent, thanks for the recommendation i'll check it out


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 20, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> I suggest you check out Insomnia then, he's a creepy nutjob in that as well.



That film had the opposite effect on me.

Last Night - Peep Show. I laughed and laughed and laughed.


----------



## Loki (Jan 21, 2005)

_Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets_ - and I quite enjoyed it.   

(I am a deep person usually, honest)


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 21, 2005)

Silence of the Lambs, quite shamed to say that i'd never seen it before when it seems to be one of those films that everyone else has


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jan 25, 2005)

Region 1 copy of _ Resident Evil 2:Special Edition_....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 25, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> In that case young krs, I think you're _really_ going to get a shock when you watch _'Requiem For A Dream'_...
> 
> (Will drop it 'round at some point this week.  )





you weren't wrong about jc...

great film on all counts, i reckon. left me breathless.


----------



## walktome (Jan 25, 2005)

Shaun Of The Dead


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 25, 2005)

Tie me Up Tie me Down - Classic Almodovar, just brilliant.

Prisoner of Azkaban - Much better than the first two.

The Human Stain - Dross.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 25, 2005)

Collateral. 
I love Michael Mann films for the way they look more than anything - he a master cinematographer- and this was no exception, it was visually stunning. 
I was however, rather disapointed with the story. IMO it's one of his weakest films so far.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 25, 2005)

girl next door.  mmmmm, elisha cuthbert...


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jan 25, 2005)

*Princess Mononoke*

An everyday story of boy meets girl, except this girl thinks she's a wolf. The boy hero of this animated epic becomes cursed after slaying a demon and is doomed to die unless he can find and resolve the source of the curse. His quest leads to his involvement in a fierce, elemental battle between a matriarch whose community produces iron and the creatures from the forest she is gradually destroying. His fate is inextricably tied up with the forest's pwerful spirit, whose intervention is the only thing that can save his life and bring him and the wolf-girl together.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 25, 2005)

it has some very nice elements to it... i do like his exceptance of his fate of death  and  his posible cure being fairly secondary  to the balancing of the  world


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jan 25, 2005)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> it has some very nice elements to it... i do like his exceptance of his fate of death  and  his posible cure being fairly secondary  to the balancing of the  world



I like the film's deliberate avoidance of blame. Its characters are not polarised as either wholly good or wholly evil in the conventional way. Even the matriarch destroying the forest does so in order to provide for her colony of outcasts.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2005)

Shrek 2. I loved it


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 25, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Shrek 2. I loved it



Furball!


----------



## walktome (Jan 25, 2005)

Polar Express. To sum it up in one word that probably doesn't even exist: Meh.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 26, 2005)

zatoichi


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 27, 2005)

Confessions Of A Dangerous Mind.

Confusing. Didn't think it was a bad film but wouldn't be bothered watching it again. Wouldn't recommend it to anyone either. Maybe it is a bad film then


----------



## akirajoel (Jan 27, 2005)

i love that film! its wicked!


----------



## passenger (Jan 27, 2005)

Elpenor said:
			
		

> Confessions Of A Dangerous Mind.
> 
> Confusing. Didn't think it was a bad film but wouldn't be bothered watching it again. Wouldn't recommend it to anyone either. Maybe it is a bad film then




you got to watch it twice i loved it kates best film yet buy far


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 27, 2005)

Who is Kate?

Don't remember anyone called Kate being in it?


----------



## t0bytoo (Jan 27, 2005)

'Scared Straight' - a documentary about a bunch of juvenile delinquents going to a men's prison in new york and getting told by a group of cons why they should stop their lives of crime.

Chilling stuff. Watch it if you can...


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 27, 2005)

the terminal


----------



## zcat (Jan 27, 2005)

Filth and the Fury
sex pistols film/doco 
bit of memory there for us old punks   
not that i ever saw the Pistolss but most of the others


----------



## walktome (Jan 27, 2005)

American History X! It's been awhole since I've seen that movie but it's still great.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 27, 2005)

capturing the friedmans


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jan 29, 2005)

Region 3 copy of Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla (2003).... 
_"See men in monster suits trash a model Tokyo (Again)..."._


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 29, 2005)

Kill Bill 1 & 2


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 29, 2005)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Collateral.
> I love Michael Mann films for the way they look more than anything - he a master cinematographer- and this was no exception, it was visually stunning.
> I was however, rather disapointed with the story. IMO it's one of his weakest films so far.



I quite enjoyed it but I think it would have been better without Tom Cruise in. He's not convincing as a hard nosed killer.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 29, 2005)

_'Duck Soup'_ (Marx Bros) at the late night cinema.  Bloody hilarious!


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 29, 2005)

I've been working my way through the Big Train DVD and finished watching series one last night. Bloody hilarious in places.

Also recently seen Collateral (decent but overrated thriller) and Anchorman: The Legend Of Ron Burgundy (the funniest film I've seen in years - buy, beg, borrow or steal a copy!!!)


----------



## Loki (Jan 29, 2005)

Eddie Izzard - _The Definite Article_ finished downloading this afternoon so I've just been treated to nearly two hours of sheer comedy genious  He managed to fit the word "jam" in at least 15 times, it's one of his trademarks, don't ask me why!

Best standup comedian alive IMO.

(And feel free to visit my Eddie Izzard rocks! thread  )


----------



## Loki (Jan 31, 2005)

Apocalypse Now - I'm sure most urbanites have seen it so no need to blather on about how darkly brilliant it is.

I last saw this nearly 20 years ago and now I'm older and (somewhat!) wiser I appreciate it even more.

It's ironic that it the film was set in October 67, the month I was born - into a peaceful country that hasn't fought a war in centuries and is unlikely ever to again. Just over 100,000 Americans died in Nam, many of them mere teenagers, I don't know how many Vietnamese died but prolly far more..


----------



## passenger (Jan 31, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Apocalypse Now - I'm sure most urbanites have seen it so no need to blather on about how darkly brilliant it is.
> 
> I last saw this nearly 20 years ago and now I'm older and (somewhat!) wiser I appreciate it even more.
> 
> It's ironic that it the film was set in October 67, the month I was born - into a peaceful country that hasn't fought a war in centuries and is unlikely ever to again. Just over 100,000 Americans died in Nam, many of them mere teenagers, I don't know how many Vietnamese died but prolly far more..




got to be one of my all time favs ive seen so many times


----------



## mhendo (Jan 31, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Just over 100,000 Americans died in Nam, many of them mere teenagers, I don't know how many Vietnamese died but prolly far more..


Actually, the count of American deaths is somewhere below 60,000. The Vietnam War Memorial on the National Mall in Washington D.C. has 58,245 names on it, and this includes about 1,200 listed as Missing In Action. 

As for Vietnamese deaths, it's difficult to be quite so precise, but most estimates tend to settle somewhere around the 2 million mark. This takes into account those killed in actual battles (combatants and non-combatants alike), as well as those who died of hunger, disease, etc. as a direct result of the war and above the nromal death rate.

And _Apocalypse Now_ is, indeed, and excellent film. In the Vietnam War film category, _Platoon_ and _Full Metal Jacket_ also jump out as being of unusually high quality. And _The Quiet American_, released a couple of years ago with Michael Caine and Brendan Fraser, is also a good movie, IMO.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 31, 2005)

Bend it like Beckham- which was much better than i expected


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 1, 2005)

Spiderman 2 - Excellent, one of the best comic book adaptations.

The Buttefly Effect - Nice idea, let down by some horribly contrived plot hole fillers.

Once a Thief - Classic Hong Kong John Woo/Chow Yun Fat, not the best but still categorical proof neither of them should have gone within a 1000 miles of Hollywood.


----------



## Chorlton (Feb 1, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> (the funniest film I've seen in years - buy, beg, borrow or steal a copy!!!)



on a recent flight to australia - i watched this film 3 times.....

yours,
tits magee


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 1, 2005)

school of rock
spirited away


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 1, 2005)

passenger said:
			
		

> you got to watch it twice i loved it kates best film yet buy far



I think this person meant Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless mind. I haven't seen that.

Lately I've been watching:

Ronin
Zoolander
Monty Python and the holy Grail
Brideshead Revisited

Tried to watch Pi, but my copy fucked up


----------



## Loki (Feb 1, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Spiderman 2 - Excellent, one of the best comic book adaptations.




 I sat through half an hour of it and thought it was so full of tedious dialogue crap and generally action-free I deleted it from my hard drive on the spot. Maybe it gets (much) better towards the end??


----------



## stdPikachu (Feb 1, 2005)

It remains full of pretentious arse right to the end. Yawn on a stick. God bless america.

What is it with Hollywood? As Juice Terry points out, it was the kiss of death to Chow Yun Fat and especially John Woo, both gods of asian cinema. I watched Hard Boiled again the other night and am still staggered by how incredible the stuntwork is.

_Jesus fucking christ, he's sliding down the stairs whilst shooting triads with two pistols. This is the coolest film EVER!_


----------



## walktome (Feb 1, 2005)

Benny and Joon


----------



## Loki (Feb 1, 2005)

Eddie Izzard - _Unrepeatable_. An hour and 11 minutes of constant chuckling 

You really should download his standups you know, it's piss-easy with eMule.


----------



## Loki (Feb 1, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> Bend it like Beckham- which was much better than i expected


Yeah I watched that the other day and was thoroughly impressed. It was a bit like _East is East_, another brilliant film exploring multicultural themes with plenty of comedy thrown in.


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 2, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> I sat through half an hour of it and thought it was so full of tedious dialogue crap and generally action-free I deleted it from my hard drive on the spot. Maybe it gets (much) better towards the end??



I just like the idea of the superhero being a dork and the way the film really didn't take itself seriously with a healthy dose of tongue in cheek sillyness. Obviously not a masterpiece but a comic book on screen - 90 minutes of throwaway entertainment. The flying and other special effects were pretty damn good as well.

Plus it had Kirsten Dunst in it, always a bonus.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 2, 2005)

First series of Sean Locks "15 Storeys High". Missed this series when it first came out and only saw the last 2 from the 2nd series so it was good to see the first 6 progsammes. Very funny and seemingly untalked about comedy. Hope they release the 2nd series soon.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 3, 2005)

walktome said:
			
		

> Benny and Joon



ah i watched that for the first time not too long ago, johnny depp does offbeat so well!

watched lost in translation last night, might have been too drunk to properly appreciate it


----------



## akirajoel (Feb 3, 2005)

Dodgeball.

"if you can dodge a wrench - you can dodge a ball."

" 'L' for love"

and Steve the pirate...


----------



## maya (Feb 3, 2005)

Welcome to the dollhouse.
...It reminded me of my own adolescence,tbh.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 3, 2005)

The Fisher King (1991) Directed byTerry Gilliam

Jeff Bridges / Adam Bryan / Robin Williams


----------



## girasol (Feb 3, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> The Fisher King (1991) Directed byTerry Gilliam
> 
> Jeff Bridges / Adam Bryan / Robin Williams



Oh, yes, I've seen that before... very interesting, I really enjoyed it.  Hope you liked it as much as I did!   

And if you didn't...   

what stuck in my head is a horse and Robin Williams being very scared of it...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 3, 2005)

just watched Cutie Honey  live action movie 

 mostly i got it because it was directed by Hideaki Anno... it was good fun   lovingly takes the piss i think i would say  

also i think i may have spottred a few in joke appearances






is this who i think it is?


----------



## walktome (Feb 3, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> ah i watched that for the first time not too long ago, johnny depp does offbeat so well!
> 
> watched lost in translation last night, might have been too drunk to properly appreciate it



I liked it, but I thought that if anyone else other than Johnny Depp had attempted that role it wouldn't be as good, considering the plot was about a quiet stuntman belonging in the circus who falls in love with a shizophrenic, obsessive compulsive woman who is controlled by her older brother after their parents die. What a horrible plot. I liked it though, I really did.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 4, 2005)

walktome said:
			
		

> I liked it, but I thought that if anyone else other than Johnny Depp had attempted that role it wouldn't be as good, considering the plot was about a quiet stuntman belonging in the circus who falls in love with a shizophrenic, obsessive compulsive woman who is controlled by her older brother after their parents die. What a horrible plot. I liked it though, I really did.



heheh, when you put it like that it does sound that happy a film at all, it really was enjoyable though.

watched vistor q last night, very bizarre film, confusing beginning i think i'll need to see it again


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 4, 2005)

Visitor Q is probably the most twisted film I've ever seen.
Raining breast milk! Those nipples!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 7, 2005)

some kind of marathon weekend;
audition
battle royale 2
not another teen movie
underworld

it's all about having a bit of variation and needed something a bit light and easy after the first two!


----------



## shoddysolutions (Feb 7, 2005)

*Birdman of Alcatraz*

Forget the Shawshank redemption - this is the real deal. Burt Lancaster plays Robert Stroud, a convicted murderer who becomes a renowned bird expert after finding a fledgling sparrow in the exercise yard and nursing it back to health. Stirling performances from Lancaster and from Kurt Malden as his arch enemy within the prison Service.


----------



## treefrog (Feb 7, 2005)

2001: A Space Odyssey at Pika's new place. In pan and scan. The shame...


----------



## WasGeri (Feb 7, 2005)

Donnie Brasco, seen it before though.

Something I can't remember the name of, about a TV news anchorman. Quite funny, but I was tired and fell asleep halfway through.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 7, 2005)

Anchorman - and very funny it was too.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 7, 2005)

was it anchorman: the legend of ron burgundy?

damn too slow


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> was it anchorman: the legend of ron burgundy?
> 
> damn too slow



that's a great movie

i just watched the warriors...first time i've watched it in years..love it still, can't believe it's 25 years ago since it came out, i watched it then as well...


----------



## exleper (Feb 8, 2005)

Straw Dogs.  I've never seen a Peckinpah movie before and this just blew me away.  I will now be looking out for the Wild Bunch next time I'm on Play.com.


----------



## kakuma (Feb 8, 2005)

Watched the sonny chiba street fighter trilogy and anyone who is remotely interested i would recommend it highly

the first one is exactly what films should be


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 8, 2005)

Over the weeked I watched Leon, The 5th Element and Taxi. 

Liked Leon, thought the 5th Element was silly but ok, and Taxi was mildly entertaining. Mixed it up with a few episdoes of Brideshead Revisited and Yes Minister.


----------



## West68thStreet (Feb 8, 2005)

I watched 'Meet me in St Louis' again, it's a tragedy but I can't get enough of it. When you hear the song 'Have yourself a merry little Christmas' in the proper context of the movie, well, weep openly. Plus 'The trolley song'- need I say more? It's actually a really dark movie when you re-watch it- the doll cemetery, the fake body on the tram tracks, the persecution of the clearly Jewish neighbours on Halloween . . .


----------



## akirajoel (Feb 9, 2005)

ROBOCOP!!! On DVD.

What a Great little film...

"Whats your name son?"

"Murphy."

Frigging cool.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 9, 2005)

spun, that's messed up and kinda pointless but all good fun.  and brittany murphy doesn't look too bad for a wrecker


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 9, 2005)

"Christie Malry's Own Double Entry". Not a patch on the book.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 10, 2005)

American splendour

Worth seeing, even if you have no interest in comics


----------



## stdPikachu (Feb 10, 2005)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> "Christie Malry's Own Double Entry"



I had to double check IMDB to make sure you weren't trying to subvert this thread with filthy pornography... a movie about accounting - whoda' thunk it?!


----------



## shoddysolutions (Feb 10, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> *spun*



I found this to be unoriginal, nasty, exploitative, highly offensive trash. A nerdy MTV director's wank fantasy, that's as informative about drugs as the Conservative Party conference. It's political uncorrectness gone mad, I tell you!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 10, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> exploitative



of who/what?


----------



## akirajoel (Feb 10, 2005)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> "Christie Malry's Own Double Entry". Not a patch on the book.



havent read the book - but a really cool film. spent years trying to track it down. - very good. very cool.


----------



## Bomber (Feb 10, 2005)

The Motorcycle Diaries & Bad Education both of which were brill I reckon !


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 10, 2005)

Bright Young Things

"No dear, naughty salt"


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 10, 2005)

akirajoel said:
			
		

> havent read the book - but a really cool film. spent years trying to track it down. - very good. very cool.



The book is still in print. I think it's published by Picador. Amazon have it and any decent bookseller should be able to order it for you. The author was B.S Johnson.

I got the dvd for £1.49 from 'The Works'. They had stacks of them.


----------



## akirajoel (Feb 10, 2005)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> I got the dvd for £1.49 from 'The Works'. They had stacks of them.



*£1.49!?!?!*

I spent £20. on my copy!!!

FUCK!


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 10, 2005)

Bargain!


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 10, 2005)

The Village

The plot was 'different' to what I expected.

Next on the list 'Rabbit Proof Fence'. Anyone seen it?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 11, 2005)

gozu, it seemed like a relatively normal film for a while there, all got a bit messed up at the end though


----------



## passenger (Feb 11, 2005)

Deep Water well worth a watch


----------



## WasGeri (Feb 11, 2005)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> Next on the list 'Rabbit Proof Fence'. Anyone seen it?



Ooh, no - I wanted to see it but I didn't get around to it!

I'm going to order it from Blockbuster now, cheers for the reminder!


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 11, 2005)

Dave Allen - on life 

hour and a half


----------



## rowan (Feb 12, 2005)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> Next on the list 'Rabbit Proof Fence'. Anyone seen it?




I got that from Amazon yesterday and watched it last night, brilliant film.
There's a documentary on the disc too which you must watch. But I was shocked to discover just how badly the Aborigines were treated.


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 12, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> I found this to be unoriginal, nasty, exploitative, highly offensive trash. A nerdy MTV director's wank fantasy, that's as informative about drugs as the Conservative Party conference. It's political uncorrectness gone mad, I tell you!



Yea, not up to much.

Didnt represent the real high's and lows, ins and outs.. just bollox with nasty c*nts who should be shot.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 12, 2005)

anacondas  (son!) and princess diaries 2- a royal engagment  (daughter!) barney sing along  (baby!)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 12, 2005)

Watched A Time To Kill.  Pretty good film considering it was based on a John Grisham novel.  Good performance from Samuel L Jackson, Matthew McConnaughey and also Kevin Spacey, who for once avoided being Kevin Spacey and acted like a different character.  In fact I forgot it was him.  Not that I think he's bad when he does play Kevin Spacey, but it does get repetitive, as whether he's playing a police hostage negotiator, an arch criminal, or a suburbanite suffering a midlife crisis he plays the same character...


----------



## walktome (Feb 12, 2005)

I watched Elephant. I liked it but it had some random long shots that were more artsy than needed for a movie about high school shootings. Oh and my favourite character was the one who ended up shooting everyone, that is a classic thing for me to do, somehow pick out the most fucked up person to be my favourite then find out about their deep psychological issues.


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 12, 2005)

A few more episodes of Brideshead Revisited.

Charles has left Brideshead, after Lady Marchmain found out he gave Sebastian money to go to the pub. Eastenders it aint


----------



## Ryazan (Feb 12, 2005)

The Cranes Are Flying by Mikhail Kalatzov.


----------



## WasGeri (Feb 13, 2005)

Watched 'Hurricane' - it was OK, didn't really grab my attention though (& definitely not as good as the song!) I don't think Denzel Washington was very convincing as a boxer.


----------



## zcat (Feb 13, 2005)

king arthur 
what a load of hollywood bollocks     but quite good battle scenes
and 
dawn of the dead 
as good as its always been only this one (not even sure where the disc came from ex flatmate i think) has been filmed in a cinema so get all the audence on soundtrack going ahhh and oooh and laughing aint seen a film like that b4 only heard of them made it quite good really as you could tell when the audience jumped when i did


----------



## foamy (Feb 13, 2005)

Troy - it was a bit silly that all the actors had different accents! and a bit long and boring.....


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 13, 2005)

supersize me.  it was well disturbing, i would love to say it put me off eating that shit but sadly drunken me pays little attention to such things...


----------



## mhendo (Feb 14, 2005)

rowan said:
			
		

> I got that from Amazon yesterday and watched it last night, brilliant film.
> There's a documentary on the disc too which you must watch. But I was shocked to discover just how badly the Aborigines were treated.


Yeah, great movie, incredibly depressing story. What's even worse is that this sort of treatment—taking Aboriginal kids from their families—continued into the 1960s.

There was a major inquiry into the whole miserable episode in Australia in the mid to late 1990s, and the Human Rights and Equal Opportunity Commission published a huge report with lots of harrowing tales and plenty of scathing indictments of the authorities of the time. You can read the report online:

Bringing Them Home

There's also a website devoted to the issue.

On a slightly more upbeat note, i watched Ronin, and thought it was pretty damn good for an action/suspense movie. De Niro was great, as usual. I love Jean Reno, and he was also fantastic. And Natascha McElhone is a good actor and is also H - O - T......HOT!


----------



## chegrimandi (Feb 14, 2005)

Bad Education - Almodovar - fucking wicked film. Best I've seen in a long time.    Can't imagine the Catholic church loved it that much


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 14, 2005)

Outfoxed - scary shit about how fucked up Fox News is, it really is just one long PPB for the Republicans.

Red Lights - Fairly average french thriller, great dream sequence made me literally jump!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 14, 2005)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> The Village
> 
> The plot was 'different' to what I expected.
> 
> Next on the list 'Rabbit Proof Fence'. Anyone seen it?



not seen rabbit proof fence but watched the village the other night, it was pretty unexpected


----------



## shoddysolutions (Feb 14, 2005)

Rabbitprroffence is properfuckin'ace 

*Ma Vie en Rose*

Bizzarre Belgian movie just like its main charcater - it can't make up its mind. Part Wizard of Oz style fantasy, part social drama, it explores sexuality and prejudice through the eyes of a seven-year-old boy who has decided he wants to be a girl. Trouble is, it works so hard to create on the boy-girl character, everyone else comes across as a stereotype and the film becomes a kind of parody of itself. The end result is that it cannot be taken at anything other than face value, as a cosy, middle class, family let's-all-just-get-along kind of movie. The mood is light, but the issues heavy and the film sort of manages to strike a balance between the two.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 14, 2005)

All three of the harry potter movies!!
Refused to watch them for years.......
fucking brill !!!!
love to all you muggles out there!!
x


----------



## girasol (Feb 14, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> Bad Education - Almodovar - fucking wicked film. Best I've seen in a long time.    Can't imagine the Catholic church loved it that much



I saw it in the cinema a few months ago and loved the melodrama!  Gael Garcia looks gorgeous both as woman and as a man!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 14, 2005)

Last night watched The Player (Altman).  Its an old one I know But I hadn't seen it before.  Damn good too.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Feb 15, 2005)

*Jules et Jim*

Truffaut gem from the early 60s, hailed as one of the classics of the French New Wave. Probably shocked a few people at the time, as the plot concerns the menage a trois between two male friends and the woman they both love. Adapted from a novel, the story spans two world wars and makes the most of its meagre budget by employing newsreel footage, voiceover, cunning camera and editing tricks and some atmospheric music. Must have been revolutionary back in the 60s, because it still looks pretty fresh today.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2005)

Eddie Izzard - Glorious! 

It was glorious!!


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 15, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> Bad Education - Almodovar - fucking wicked film. Best I've seen in a long time.    Can't imagine the Catholic church loved it that much




i loved the first 75% - really loved it, Bernal was phenomenal as ever - but i thought it really lost it at the end. just seemed to run out of plot or time or money or something and just tried to resolve everything in a few confusing minutes...


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 16, 2005)

Bit more Brideshead, a bit more Yes Minister, and Gosford Park. Clive Owen...


----------



## Bomber (Feb 16, 2005)

Takashi Miike season for me :-

Dead or Alive 2 & Agitator ............. loved DoA 2 and really wished I'd have been patient and got the first movie out, er, first ! More Asian cinema to follow I think !


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 16, 2005)

I finally reached the last episode of The Prisoner. Very disconcerting. I loved the machine-gun battle to the tune of 'All You Need is Love' by the Beatles though, it's almost as if the programme makers knew how much their show would be identified with the 60s.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Feb 17, 2005)

*Lost Highway*

Film-makers appear to love making films about making films. This appears to be a film _about_ films, and specifically about Hollywood mythology, without the film-within-a-film conceit of Fellini _et al_. Lynch cranks the disorienting paranoia up to 11 in a surreal 'whodunnit' in which Hollywood goes to war with itself yet again. Possibly Lynch's most 'contemporary' film, featuring a soundtrack by Badalamenti/Trent Reznor and cameos by US 'lowlives' like Henry Rollins, Marilyn Manson and Lisa Boyle.


----------



## treefrog (Feb 17, 2005)

Zatoichi-completely bonkers, thought it was great fun
Bubba Ho-Tep-See above. Bruce Campbell as Elvis? w00t!

And some Brass Eye. "That is scientific fact. There is no evidence for it, but it is fact".


----------



## akirajoel (Feb 17, 2005)

Rozi said:
			
		

> Bubba Ho-Tep. Bruce Campbell as Elvis?



Really, really. really wanna see that film...

I love Bruce "Groovey!" Campbell.


----------



## treefrog (Feb 17, 2005)

It's available to rent on DVD. Surprised me when I saw it in the store last night. It is damn good, Campbell is a really good actor when he's given something to work with. Ossie Davis is good as well.  Very quotable!


----------



## Random One (Feb 17, 2005)

Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle - not that good but fun to watch with ur mates
The Day After Tomorrow- is evenign worse on second viewing 
Van Wilder- funny but some rank stuff
Meet The Fockers- good stuff! Dustin Hoffman is good


----------



## chegrimandi (Feb 17, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i loved the first 75% - really loved it, Bernal was phenomenal as ever - but i thought it really lost it at the end. just seemed to run out of plot or time or money or something and just tried to resolve everything in a few confusing minutes...



hmmm dunno. It all seemed to fit perfectly into place for me. Fantastically crafted story, all the strands came together didn't they....


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 17, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> , all the strands came together didn't they....



they did, but it seemed too rushed - like they ran out of time to resolve everything, it was just a bit too Crossroads somehow. which isn't to say i didn't absolutely love most of the film


----------



## chegrimandi (Feb 17, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> they did, but it seemed too rushed - like they ran out of time to resolve everything, it was just a bit too Crossroads somehow. which isn't to say i didn't absolutely love most of the film



yeh maybe. I think I was so engrossed by it I lost my critical faculties.


----------



## oddworld (Feb 17, 2005)

The Bourne Supremacy , drooled abit over Matt Damon


----------



## foamy (Feb 19, 2005)

just woke up really early this morning and wacthed 'befor sunset'.
it's a good job i'm feeling a bit loved up cos man that films sugary!
haven't seen before sunrise though and it didn't seem to matter too much. would quite like to see it though....


----------



## moon (Feb 19, 2005)

Natural City, a visualy stunning Korean sci fi film which owes much to blade runner

More info here

http://www.dvdtimes.co.uk/content.php?contentid=11405


----------



## maya (Feb 21, 2005)

The Station Agent


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Feb 21, 2005)

I've bought these DVDs lately - and they're all fucking brilliant.

Curb Your Enthusiasm: Season 3
Trading Places
The Day Today
Serpico
Superman 1 and 2
Animal House
The Best of Tony Hancock
Kind Hearts and Coronets
Some Laurel and Hardy DVDs
Groundhog Day
Ghosbusters
Happy Gilmore
There's Something About Mary

I'm on buying about 10 DVDs a week at the moment.


----------



## ch750536 (Feb 21, 2005)

Two sisters, a korean film.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365376/
Very good, a little hard to follow at times but that was the whole point of it. Some very creepy moments.


----------



## ch750536 (Feb 21, 2005)

oddworld said:
			
		

> The Bourne Supremacy , drooled abit over Matt Damon


He drools a little too in Team America (fuck yeah)


----------



## ch750536 (Feb 21, 2005)

rowan said:
			
		

> I got that from Amazon yesterday and watched it last night, brilliant film.
> There's a documentary on the disc too which you must watch. But I was shocked to discover just how badly the Aborigines were treated.


I saw this first hand when I was over there. All the aussies just don't see it, bit like us 100 yrs ago.

'Yer give em an asse an they just rek eet, make a fire in the middle'

Course, fuckwit, thats how they used to live before you 'domesticated' them.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Feb 21, 2005)

*Through a Glass Darkly*

A dark and bleak film depicting a young woman's descent into madness through the eyes of her loved ones. Strictly for fans of minimal, black and white, European existential dramas.


----------



## starfish (Feb 21, 2005)

Kill Bill 2 & Assault on Precinct 13 which i just bought this weekend.


----------



## Utopia (Feb 21, 2005)

"I eat shit like you for breakfast"

"You eat shit for breakfast?"

"Ummmmm........no"


----------



## ch750536 (Feb 21, 2005)

Paths of Glory.

Long live the kubrick god. I've seen them all now tho, shame really.

This is a classic anti-prat film, most say its anti war but it is actually anti prat.


----------



## ck (Feb 22, 2005)

Elpenor said:
			
		

> Bit more Brideshead, a bit more Yes Minister, and Gosford Park. Clive Owen...



I finally got round to watching Gosford Park when I was off sick the other week ; I was sent it ages agon and thought it wouldn't be my cup of (camomile) tea , but I thought it was great.
That's what happens when you run out of things to watch and happy I am that it happened to me ; I always though Robert Altman was over-rated , but the casting is what really makes this film.


----------



## mhendo (Feb 22, 2005)

ch750536 said:
			
		

> I saw this first hand when I was over there. All the aussies just don't see it, bit like us 100 yrs ago.
> 
> 'Yer give em an asse an they just rek eet, make a fire in the middle'
> 
> Course, fuckwit, thats how they used to live before you 'domesticated' them.


Nice generalization.

I don't know what Aussies you were hanging out with, but every friend and family member i have in Australia does, in fact, "see it," and thinks that the past and the current treatment of the Aborigines is something to be shocked by and ashamed of.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 22, 2005)

I just watched a DVD called Liar which had Tim Roth in it, a bit disappointing considering the cast  but it passed the time.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2005)

Last night i watched Constantine, Keanu Reeves horror/action flic...quite shite really.   (as has been said by another...it's like the matrix without the cool bits)


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 22, 2005)

ch750536 said:
			
		

> Two sisters, a korean film.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365376/
> Very good, a little hard to follow at times but that was the whole point of it. Some very creepy moments.



A tale of two sisters, yup I bought that one.

Indeed..excellent film...better 2nd time round


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 23, 2005)

Watched 'Resident Evil - Apocolypse' 

Liked the first one but this was pretty shite!


----------



## moon (Feb 26, 2005)

'Vodka Lemon' a beautiful little Kurdish film that is infused with the music of the kurds, funnily enough i thought the kurdish music was surprisingly similar to reggae.  

More info here

http://www.movie-gazette.com/cinereviews/1150


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 26, 2005)

Stand By Me - not as sentimental as I had remembered it was.

Finished off the superlative Brideshead Revisited.


----------



## Firky (Feb 26, 2005)

Motorcycle Diaries
http://www.motorcyclediariesmovie.com/

Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## colbhoy (Feb 26, 2005)

Elpenor said:
			
		

> Finished off the superlative Brideshead Revisited.



Great series, was one of the first DVDs I purchased when I got my player.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 26, 2005)

*Chronicles of Riddick*

This film has some of the best scenery and imagery I've seen in ages.

It looks quite amazing.  Up there with some of the best Tim Burton stuff.

Not the greatest film in the world but due to the way it looks its a very entertaining bit of escapisim.


----------



## golightly (Feb 26, 2005)

Watched 'All about my Mother' last night so mango5 can practice her Spanish comprehension.  Seen it before but it is good.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 27, 2005)

*Hero*

What an incredible movie.

What incredible scenery

What incredible flying


----------



## Conquest (Feb 27, 2005)

*TROY-The Movie*

We watched "TROY" last night at home. what a great movie.
Bradd Pitt is good as always. 
Id love a night with him.mmmmm

After that we had one of our porn DVD's that finished the evening off nicely.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 27, 2005)

Rented Abagails Party and watched it this weekend, I had only previously seen snippets of it and had been dying to see the whole thing for ages, it lived up to expectations. What a hoot  _pitted olive anyone?_  
Continuing the 70s theme I'm going to watch The Towering Inferno tonight


----------



## Conquest (Feb 27, 2005)

*Excellent Choice*




			
				dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Rented Abagails Party and watched it this weekend, I had only previously seen snippets of it and had been dying to see the whole thing for ages, it lived up to expectations. What a hoot  _pitted olive anyone?_
> Continuing the 70s theme I'm going to watch The Towering Inferno tonight



Hi dynamic,  Have to say what a great choice you have made.
Firstly Isaw abagails party when it was on the tv years ago. excellent acting & good story.
Also hope you like -The Towering Inferno. another good choice.


----------



## exleper (Feb 27, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Rented Abagails Party and watched it this weekend, I had only previously seen snippets of it and had been dying to see the whole thing for ages, it lived up to expectations. What a hoot  _pitted olive anyone?_
> Continuing the 70s theme I'm going to watch The Towering Inferno tonight


I'm actually using Abigail's Party as a performance piece in my Theatre Studies A-Level, and I should really be doing an essay on it now, but I'm posting on urban instead..  But I'm a big fan. I'm pretty deep into the play at the moment, research etc, so it's nice to see normal people talk about it.

I'll be playing the part of Laurence (aka the heart attack victim).


----------



## walktome (Feb 27, 2005)

Sunray said:
			
		

> What an incredible movie.
> 
> What incredible scenery
> 
> What incredible flying



What incredible colours.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 27, 2005)

walktome said:
			
		

> What incredible colours.


 Your not wrong.


----------



## Kameron (Feb 28, 2005)

I watched Basic last night, it has been hanging around in my video collection for ages but I never got round to it. The whole thing came as a bit of a surprise really. The last two films I've seen with Travolta were Get Shorty & Phenomenon neither of which left anything behind and were part of the reason that I steered around the celluloid accident which was Face/Off. It really is a twisty story and Connie Nielsen is as I always find her surprisingly sexy.


----------



## jms (Feb 28, 2005)

donnie darko

Im trying not to think too much about it

what happens if a hoover starts sucking itself up?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 28, 2005)

Once upon a time in the Midlands... it was really good!


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Team America were the sleepy smilies.

Didn't think it was going to groundbreaking, but atless funny. Not


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Dodgeball. 
Funny, but ultimately forgettable.


----------



## maya (Feb 28, 2005)

tried watching "my jealous hairdresser" last night, but fell asleep...


----------



## starsky79 (Feb 28, 2005)

"Jesus Who"

It's a bunch of clips from movies about the life of Jesus set to music from the Who. It's super trippy. watch it fucked up.


----------



## walktome (Mar 1, 2005)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Your not wrong.



That was what I remembered really sticking out when I saw it during... I guess it was back in late August/early September. Then later on I was watching Quentin Tarantino on some talk show and he kept mentioning the movie.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Mar 2, 2005)

*Crumb*

Anyone who believes that they come from a dysfunctional family should watch this fascinating documentary about the legendary underground cartoonist R.Crumb and the frightening visions that spring forth from his unconscious mind. You will soon start feel a whole lot better. Despite being a mysogynist sociopath with a long list of affective personality disorders, compared to his brothers Crumb is a superbly well adjusted guy. I used to think it must have been acid that was his inspiration, but looking at his family I can see that he didn't really need it. A real eye-opener, if you can stomach the content.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 2, 2005)

Oldboy = top notch Korean, revenge/psycho-drama. And the 2nd film i've seen in a week with people cutting their own tongues off.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2005)

I saw that last night too - very odd film - quite Hitchcockian but the look of it was more like Besson's films - fantastic all the same, and not as disturbing as I was led to believe. Was the other film Ichi The Killer?

I also saw Jason X last night - Jason is cryogenically frozen for 400 years and wakes up on a spaceship. Cue the cute young crew being dismembered one by one. Terrible script but not afraid to laugh at its own ludicrousness (is that a word?)


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 3, 2005)

dead man's shoes, that was pretty dark but cool *one down* haha


----------



## passenger (Mar 4, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Rented Abagails Party and watched it this weekend, I had only previously seen snippets of it and had been dying to see the whole thing for ages, it lived up to expectations. What a hoot  _pitted olive anyone?_
> Continuing the 70s theme I'm going to watch The Towering Inferno tonight




my god what a film/ play , sad ending i love that film the BBC at its best


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 4, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Oldboy = top notch Korean, revenge/psycho-drama. And the 2nd film i've seen in a week with people cutting their own tongues off.



I'm going to be watching that tonight. Last night I watched some of the Joy Division dvd which contains all their videoed performances which I bought off ebay recently.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2005)

Stop Making Sense - Talking Heads concert - wow, now that is a proper live show - big up Bernie Worrell!


----------



## maya (Mar 5, 2005)

i'm toddling off to watch some DVD's now before i have to return them:
*A Chinese Ghost Story
and
*The Apple War


----------



## jrj2020 (Mar 5, 2005)

i watched I, Robot last night - its pretty crap i thoight!


----------



## Loki (Mar 5, 2005)

IHB said:
			
		

> Eddie Izzard - Glorious!
> 
> It was glorious!!


There's loads of Izzard's standup shows on p2p, e.g. "The Definite Article" and "Unrepeatable" but "Glorious" is definitely his best 

Gonna watch "Sideways" tonite. Heard good things about it.


----------



## maya (Mar 5, 2005)

I was midways in "Dark Star", but i just couldn't be arsed...too tired


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 7, 2005)

insomnia.  hmmm, don't think it'd give anyone that saw it any trouble sleeping though it was a bit rubbish


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dead Man's Shoes last night dvd.

Not show at Cinemas by me.  _Off to bump the Dead Man's Shoes thread Queshions_


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 7, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Gonna watch "Sideways" tonite. Heard good things about it.




absolute genius, and completely fucking robbed by the twunts at the oscards


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 9, 2005)

28 Days Later
Pretty good, made me jump at times especially when the zombies put in an appearance for the first time,and the London scenes were impressive, did tend to get a bit predictable towards the end (lots of leaping about, firing in the dark which made it hard to work out what was happening!!)  but worth a look I reckon.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 9, 2005)

dirty pretty things


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Shark's Tale (Mrs Pie's choice) YAWN!

Sorry, but I've had enough of these things now.

Shriek/Monsters Inc - Good
A  bucket full of other 'knowing ' reproductions - Bad.

(it was the 'GUP' ads, the fish actually looking like Will sodding Smith & even a fucking Missy Elliot fish appearing whilst her song played that really put me off though)


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 9, 2005)

Adaptation. enjoyed it a lot, although the last 1/3 took a very unexpected but sort of logical direction..


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 9, 2005)

The station agent

wtf  

I've seen films before where not much happens , but this one takes the biscuit. How it won awards i don't know. 

 I  enjoyed it but wouldn't want to watch it again


----------



## stdPikachu (Mar 9, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Adaptation. enjoyed it a lot



Kaufman is one of the very few people who are saving Hollywood from even more mediocre mediocrity. I'm of the opinion that Adaptation and Eternal Sunshine are two of the best scripts of the past five years.


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 9, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> The station agent
> 
> wtf



I thought this was one of the best films of last year, a beautifully captured piece of mellencholly. Lovely Film.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 10, 2005)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> Kaufman is one of the very few people who are saving Hollywood from even more mediocre mediocrity. I'm of the opinion that Adaptation and Eternal Sunshine are two of the best scripts of the past five years.




OMG Adaptation was just amazing.  I thought Being JM was good, but IMO Adaptation was even better...

wasn't overly keen on Eternal Sunshine though..

funnily enough had this exact conversation just recently with a film group I belong to

we were rating Adaptation/BJM/Eternal Sunshine/Royal Tenenbaums and I heart Huckabees ... we had just been to sea "The Sea Inside"..which since won the Oscar for best foreign film... and we'd had quite a bit to drink by that point....


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 10, 2005)

Monsters Inc *kitty!*


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 11, 2005)

Rushmore - just brilliant


----------



## Wowbagger (Mar 11, 2005)

Doctor Who: The Robots of Death, starring Tom Baker and Louise Jameson.


----------



## loud 1 (Mar 11, 2005)

ray..fukin wicked.

sideways:fukin wicked.

constantine:wicked.


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 11, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> The station agent
> 
> wtf






			
				Pie 1 said:
			
		

> I thought this was one of the best films of last year, a beautifully captured piece of mellencholly. Lovely Film.



ditto, haven't smiled so much at a film in years, a perfect example of understated brilliance.


----------



## Nina (Mar 11, 2005)

Hideous Kinky with Kate Winslet.
Such a lovely film-and made me want to get on a plane to Morocco!


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 11, 2005)

Great little French film called L'homme du Train. Well worth getting out.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 11, 2005)

thirteen.  was a bit more depressing than i'd expected it to be, not sorry i'm not thirteen anymore though it wasn't as reckless as they were


----------



## walktome (Mar 13, 2005)

Nina said:
			
		

> Hideous Kinky with Kate Winslet.
> Such a lovely film-and made me want to get on a plane to Morocco!



Oh, that is one of my mom;s favourite films, I love it too.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Mar 13, 2005)

Oldboy. Absolutely fantastic, not the one dimensional revenge movie I was expecting.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 13, 2005)

HellBoy 

The start of the film made me think of star gate and Raiders of the Lost Ark.
Good SF.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 13, 2005)

I watched The Machinist and Code 46.

Both good, Machinist is the better of the 2, Christian Bale is fucked up btw


----------



## bmd (Mar 13, 2005)

The Spongebob Squarepants movie. 

As far as I can tell it's about a sponge and a starfish saving an undersea kingdom from a megalomaniacal amoeba. Pretty good as it goes.


----------



## belboid (Mar 13, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> The station agent
> 
> wtf
> 
> I've seen films before where not much happens , but this one takes the biscuit. How it won awards i don't know.


It won awards?  Mrs belboid got it for xmas - neither of us had ever heard of it, but were very pleasantly surprised.  Nothing major, solid wee story tho.  Won't be rushing to re-watch it tho, I wouldn't imagine.

Last night:
Coffee & Cigarettes - great stuff, me love Igggy Pop me do....
The Grudge - much better than I thought it was going to be, well spooky and tense.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 13, 2005)

Stayed in last night and saw

The Ring, fantastic creepy film  
plus
8 Mile which was O.Kish, 
and after that I watched The Panic Room with Jodie Foster in it  which I had taped off the telly weeks earlier but obviously I had'nt done it properly as the the tape cut out before the end  , so if anyone knows what happens in the last 5-10 minutes  of The Panic Room  could you please tell me!


----------



## sparkling (Mar 13, 2005)

Fried green tomatoes at whistle stop cafe...I really enjoyed it and it made me cry.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 13, 2005)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> The Spongebob Squarepants movie.
> 
> As far as I can tell it's about a sponge and a starfish saving an undersea kingdom from a megalomaniacal amoeba. Pretty good as it goes.



ahi really want to see this, spongebob is my favourite!  i don't care if that makes me sound about 12, he's brilliant, him and that retard patrick!


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 13, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> so if anyone knows what happens in the last 5-10 minutes  of The Panic Room  could you please tell me!



PANIC ROOM - SPOILERS

Watched this a few weeks and scarily I am struggling to remember the exact sequence of events. 

Basically mother and daughter got out the room, were involved in a fight with one of the badies, Meg (Jodie Foster) knocked him down a flight of stairs. By this time Burnham (the coloured "baddie") had made his escape with the loot.

Anyway, the other bad guy makes a miraculous recovery, wrestles the gun back and is about to shoot Meg in the head when Burnham comes back and shoots him (his conscience got the better of him as he knew Meg and daughter were in serious trouble). The police SWAT team then arrived (possibly alerted as result of the previous visit by the 2 beat cops, or called by Meg's ex-hubby's girlfriend?), Burnham tries to escape out the back but is nabbed by more SWAT police who have surrounded the house - he lets the bonds loose to fly away in the wind.  

Final scene sees Meg and her daughter in the park looking at adverts for properties. They are looking for somewhere very small i.e. 2 bedrooms only. 

I am probably wrong on a few details but the gist is right.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks Colbhoy, that was very helpful my vid cut out  just after the bad guy  was knocked down the flight of stairs, so it's good to finally know what happened


----------



## maya (Mar 13, 2005)

2 DVD's of a comedy series, "3 non-blondes"...i remember a lot of insane giggling and finding it incredibly funny...(but were a bit under the influence, i'll watch it again this week though, and i think it'll be good!)


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 16, 2005)

Switchblade Romance which had been sold to me as a sort of French Version of the Texas CM, but was so crap i turned it off and put Throne of Blood on again - still as good as ever. Also watched the Korean film 'A Tale of two sisters' as well that was being compared to Ringu by lots of people - but was also very dissapointing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 16, 2005)

I've relented on the old DVD front a bit this week, been too busy downloading old Red Dwarf on Soulseek and also watching South park (which i borrowed off my hosuemate)>  Currently doing SP series 4.


----------



## treefrog (Mar 16, 2005)

Passport to Pimlico, which is really funny  And some Ripping Yarns, which aren't bad at all.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Mar 16, 2005)

Nina said:
			
		

> Hideous Kinky with Kate Winslet.
> Such a lovely film-and made me want to get on a plane to Morocco!



I enjoyed that too.

*Citizen Kane*

Heavyweight contender for 'Best Film Of All Time Ever', an incredible debut from Orson Welles who wrote and starred in this modern fable of the corrupting influence of power.


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Pulp Fiction. (Got a nice 2 disc set off ebay for £3  ) I hadn't seen it for a few years & fuck me,  I'd forgotten what a truly enjoyable film it is. The dialogue, the soundtrack, the characters - I mean you know all this, but to see it all again was flippin' ace. One of the best dvd nights in, in ages


----------



## Loki (Mar 16, 2005)

LOTR, Return of the King. Fantastic action, I still think the ending is too fluffy tho.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 16, 2005)

Wilbur Wants To Kill Himself
and
The Birds, been meaning to see this one for a long time, i'd always known that my fear of flying rats was for a good reason - the things are evil!?!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Mar 17, 2005)

Constantine Screener


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 17, 2005)

Andrei Rubylev, but fell asleep in middle (not a comment on the quality of the film) and need to watch last hour in lunch break.


----------



## Nina (Mar 17, 2005)

The Prophecy with Christopher Walken.

He was far too cool for the film. Needless to say I won't be rushing to see part 2 or 3!


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Mar 17, 2005)

Remake of Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Leica (Mar 18, 2005)

Fellini's Prova d'Orchestra


----------



## walktome (Mar 18, 2005)

Last night I watched What's Eating Gilbert Grape for the first time in many years. I had totally forgotten the ending. The scene that stood out the most for me (I guess in my memories) was the bathroom scene in the morning. There, I said it without giving anything away.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 19, 2005)

pi, it confuses me.


----------



## nellyphant (Mar 19, 2005)

A Korean film called 'Old Boy.

A flim of revenge with a twisty turny plot about a guy being imprisoned for 15 years for unknown reasons by an unknown person. He is of course is naturally a bit 'upset' and is dying to figure out who imprisoned him and why. 

It attempts to craft a whodunnit that will keep you guessing and interested until the very end but I think from a western audience perpsective, some may find the resoning of him being imprisoned a little werid. For those of the faint hearted it it to be honest one of the most ultra-violent movies I've seen for a long time yet still managing to build a lot of character depth into all the mayhem.

Just looked on imdb.com and it gets a score of 8.5/10


----------



## nellyphant (Mar 19, 2005)

fear-n-loathing said:
			
		

> Remake of Dawn of the Dead



What did you think of it compared to the original?


----------



## maya (Mar 19, 2005)

*Two Sisters*, _again_, well freaky korean horror...!!


----------



## mhendo (Mar 19, 2005)

walktome said:
			
		

> Last night I watched What's Eating Gilbert Grape for the first time in many years. I had totally forgotten the ending. The scene that stood out the most for me (I guess in my memories) was the bathroom scene in the morning. There, I said it without giving anything away.


I really like that movie a lot. It's about the only film where i can stand to watch Leonardo di Caprio.

I watched _The Crow_ agian last night. I like it, and i think some of the shots in it are really great.


----------



## walktome (Mar 19, 2005)

I like Leonardo DiCaprio. What can I say, I was around ten years old when Titanic came out. Just about every ten year old girl I knew at that point was in love with him.

Tonight I am watching Party Monster (which I have seen before) and Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas.

Lots of Johnny Depp movies recently, not really on purpose either. Hmmm.


----------



## Leica (Mar 20, 2005)

Billy Liar


----------



## belboid (Mar 21, 2005)

Traffic.  Catherine Zeta Jones in _acting_ horror!

Alexander Nevsky. Rubbish, except for the battle on the ice scene.


----------



## Chorlton (Mar 21, 2005)

been under the duvet on the sofa all weekend - dying with flu/cold type horrible ness... couple of fillms then:



Gozu  - dear god.... i dunno what to say... there is very little to say but just stare with manic eyes and wonder what just happened - if anyone else has seen this film can they talk to me about it cause i have no idea what i just watched.. lactating landladies, men with the head of cows, ladle-sex  and Yakuza dogs.... and thats before one of the most fucked up endings to a film i have ever ever *ever* seen.

utterly brilliant but at the same time not cause i'm not sure there was just any point to the film - it was just so fucked that any meaning was completely lost on me.

obvious comparisons to lynch here - but try to imagine lynch on very strong acid...

thats a couple of takashi miike films i seen now and i gotta say i am beginning to really love him.

yesterday i watched Sideways ..... dull as fuck yuppie-thon where 1 dimensional middle aged men discuss their yawnsome relationshipfears amidst a backdrop of wine - imagine bein stuck in a room with a real wine bore... now imagine that wine bore letched after wimmin too young for him and listened to david gray... sit in a room with him talking about the new audi 7356series for 2 hours rather than watch this film, seriously.

today i think its going to be the machinist


----------



## velocity_girl (Mar 21, 2005)

The Incredibles...it was bloody fantastic, made me want to run around the room and jump with joy...I didn't though


----------



## ill-informed (Mar 21, 2005)

On my brand spanking new TV and my first ever DVD i watched 'Supersize me' and i still feel ill even though i've been veggie for at least a dozen years and have never eaten a big mac.

Brilliant documentary, well put together and very disturbing. Should be compulsary viewing for everyone in the west.


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 21, 2005)

Seinfeld - Season 1 and 2. So funny, George Costanza deffo one of my alltime comedy heroes.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Mar 22, 2005)

_Naqoyquatsi_ (_Rough Translation_- Life As War)
The Last of the "Qatsi" Trilogy....


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 22, 2005)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> been under the duvet on the sofa all weekend - dying with flu/cold type horrible ness... couple of fillms then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Gozu was fucked up, but i still don't think that it was as fucked up as another of his fims VisitorQ, which had the benefit of a clearer plot.

I watched I'm Not Scared (aka Io Non Ho Paura) - good first half, 2nd half rather weak and formulaic.


----------



## ill-informed (Mar 22, 2005)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> _Naqoyquatsi_ (_Rough Translation_- Life As War)
> The Last of the "Qatsi" Trilogy....


I'm still waiting for that as a belated birthday present. Is it as good as the others?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 23, 2005)

heathers


----------



## Loki (Mar 23, 2005)

Shaun of the Dead - great film and loved the ending


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 23, 2005)

a shit load of anime  and hero ....  

quiet liked hero ...  it had some nice artistry in places   although i found one of two of the fights went a tiny bit CG heavy at times ... all in all a good film though


----------



## belboid (Mar 23, 2005)

The Prisoner - episodes 5-7


----------



## G. Fieendish (Mar 23, 2005)

Re:Naqoyquatsi
It depends on the meaning of "good"....
The film is _far_ more dependant on the use of digitally manipluated "Stock Footage" than the first 2 films, but the footage is chosen well, & the manipluation is obvious but is not as bad as first feared.
The Philip Glass/Yo-Yo Ma score compares well to the Glass scores of the previous two films.
The DVD extras on the disc consists of a "conversation" between Glass & Ma on the score, & the pre 2002 release NYU panel interview, with the Producer, Composer & the Visual FX "animator".
 Mind you, at almost 60 minutes, it's run time is almost as long as the film, but does cover the other 2 "Quatsi" movies as well....
In short, I would say it's worth the £9.99 for the DVD, but I would try to "shop around" online to see if you could get it cheaper though.
(Mind you, given that 2 companies own the rights to the films, (MGM has the the DVD rights for the first 2 & Beuna Vista for Naqoyquatsi),  it's very unlikely that a "Quatsi" Trilogy boxset will ever come out though....)  
Yours, Grimley


----------



## passenger (Mar 23, 2005)

Layer cake the jury is still out


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 23, 2005)

The Grudge which was'nt scary at all

so then I watched a real horror film
SEIZURE!
Oliver Stone's first film made in the seventies.
It was about a  horror writer who suffers from nightmares. Then one weekend in the midst of a party at his house 3 uninvited guests turn up, who appear to be the creations of his writing, one of them is played by the guy who was the dwarf in Fantasy Island - and do all sorts of horrid stuff to the guests. Lots of tacky flashback shots, running around screaming in woodlands  and that 70s synth music, but despite being unintentionaly amusing in places it did manage to come up with the     factor  Gave me nightmares anyway!!


----------



## passenger (Mar 24, 2005)

secret window different


----------



## girasol (Mar 24, 2005)

'Open Your Eyes'...  Very much spoiled by the fact I'd seen Vanilla Sky before...  Didn't seem to have the same magic it would have had if I didn't know the story


----------



## shoddysolutions (Mar 24, 2005)

*FRIDAY*

Ice Cube paid penance for his NWA gangsta pantomime act with this thoughtful and humorous portrayal of a day in the life of the 'hood. It's nothing particularly original, but manages to strike the right balance between foul-mouthed macho posturing and life-affirming comedy.


----------



## ill-informed (Mar 24, 2005)

thanks grimley


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 24, 2005)

i've been hooked on Spooks series 2 recently, which someone sent me from the UK.  I have to say even though its pro establishment etc, its one of the best drama series the BBC has come up with in Donkeys years.

IMO.


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 25, 2005)

Last night I watched 12 Angry Men. Have seen it loads of times but got it on DVD for Chirstmas and watched it for the first time last. Superb film.


----------



## belboid (Mar 25, 2005)

American Splendour - sound wee film
Prisoner - Dance of the Dead - aah the marvellous Mary Morris


----------



## shoddysolutions (Mar 29, 2005)

*BLACK HAWK DOWN*

Amazingly realistic depiction of a failed attempt to restore order to war-torn Mogadishu in the mid 1990s. A 100-strong force of brave US troops enter a  lawless part of the city and valiantly fight their way back out again. One black actor gets about three lines, and a bunch of overpaid white actors get to play soldiers for a couple of hours. It's Starship Troopers, but with black people.

*JACKIE BROWN*

Overlong style-over-substance Tarantino vehicle. Watch some fake people talk rubbish to a self-consciously cool sundtrack and overuse the word 'nigger'. Late-night movie for white, middle-class students.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 29, 2005)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> quiet liked hero ...  it had some nice artistry in places   although i found one of two of the fights went a tiny bit CG heavy at times ... all in all a good film though



apart from the might-is-right subtext...

i watched the directors cut of the Wicker Man - much improved


----------



## passenger (Mar 29, 2005)

the grudge i want my money back it was shite and all the other films 

i could have picked   i choose that


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 29, 2005)

it is a hard concept to be at ease with... the idea that even though your gonna be ruled by a  man set to rule the world  being at peace under his rule is better than  being at war...


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 30, 2005)

frida, didn't enjoy it as much as it'd hoped but wasn't in a good mood for having to sit still and concentrate on something!


----------



## ill-informed (Mar 30, 2005)

*Naqoyquatsi*

Just watched my new DVD from amazon, i didn't even bother enquiring whether they sold it round here  and it was well worth having to get a DVD player and new telly to watch it as it was a stunning, incredible, rivetting, bizarre trip. Much better than the earlier ones, they were good in their day, but a bit dated now. I loved it, and all i can think of is when can i watch it again.


Highly, highly recomended.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 31, 2005)

honey.  it wasn't amazing but then i wasn't expecting anything special from it but it was easy to watch, not least because of jessica alba


----------



## The Lone Runner (Mar 31, 2005)

just got the box set and watched the first 4 episodes of *Arrested Development*...I think it was on bbc2 the end of last year? very very funny   
(hello by the way - kind of new to boards x)


----------



## 888 (Mar 31, 2005)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> it is a hard concept to be at ease with... the idea that even though your gonna be ruled by a  man set to rule the world  being at peace under his rule is better than  being at war...



Sounds totally wrong. I'd rather not be at peace. Which film is this anyway? Hero?

I saw Matewan - damn good - and Mapantsulu - hard to follow, abrupt ending, nonetheless good.


----------



## belboid (Apr 2, 2005)

ooh!  can you get Mapantsula on DVD now then?  Cool, I'll have to look oout for it, tis a good while since I've watched it (and I can't find my video).

Last night's dvd - Tranmere 4 Southampton 3

An absolute classic! Plus highlights of the previous rounds - god Kouomas' goal against Evertno was good!

Mts belboid wasn't wildly keen tho, i must admit - still good prep for her first ever Tranmere game this afternoon!


----------



## Jo/Joe (Apr 2, 2005)

L'homme du train. Warm and witty. V.good.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 2, 2005)

9 Songs, to see if it was as bad as people said.

it was.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 2, 2005)

Shawshank Redemption - finally took it out of it's original cellophane wrapping


----------



## stdPikachu (Apr 2, 2005)

Just bought the released-at-long-fucking-last Duel DVD. For those who haven't seen/heard of it, it was Spielberg's first film (made for TV) and is a pretty excellent and harrowing horror flick about a businessman being pursued by a mad truck driver. Simple yet highly suspenseful with some stunning camerawork. Beats Jaws trousers down IMHO.


----------



## ill-informed (Apr 3, 2005)

Last night i watched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've had it on video for 10 years but seeing my new dvd and on the new telly was like watching a different film, so many little details i'd missed and the colours and music were far more intense. It was also very interesting to hear the commentary afterwards. 

A truly timeless classic.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 4, 2005)

Watched The Village.  Didn't think it was as bad as some people on here have said...


----------



## shoddysolutions (Apr 4, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> 9 Songs, to see if it was as bad as people said.
> 
> it was.



Gah you just wanted to watch some people shagging!


----------



## foo (Apr 4, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> 9 Songs, to see if it was as bad as people said.
> 
> it was.



oh bugger. i'm seeing that later on this week. oh well, back-row shenanigans will have to suffice.... 

I bought two Bogie and Bacall films. Last night I watched Key Largo. Plastic palm trees, Edward G (the best villan ever!), loads of dialogue in place of special effects - superb stuff.   

Bogart has got to have the most beautifully mournful and thoughtful face ever. 

Tonight - To Have And Have Not....their first film together.


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2005)

aah, you know how to whistle don't you foo?


----------



## foo (Apr 4, 2005)

mm..yeh....how sexy is that film opening...!!


----------



## shoddysolutions (Apr 4, 2005)

*eXistenZ*

Oh dear. Cronenberg for the gamer generation. The film's corny accents, crap acting and obviously fake locations probably were a deliberate devide to provide clues to the game-within-a-game plot, but it made for painful viewing. The intention was probably for the viewer to be so disoriented that he/she would keep asking himself "Is this real?" but instead I kept asking myself "Is this shit?" and unfortunately it was, especially the 'shock' ending. There were some great ideas in there (flesh and bone guns, consoles made from mutated amphibians etc) and I loved 'Trout Farm', but if you want to see Croneneberg at his fucked up best, get Videodrome or Naked Lunch instead.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> 9 Songs, to see if it was as bad as people said.
> 
> it was.



But you see it going in and everything!


----------



## shoddysolutions (Apr 4, 2005)

*Henry's Cat Vol 4*

This is fucking _mental_. My daughter loves it.


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> mm..yeh....how sexy is that film opening...!!


anything with the two of them in is just incredibly sexy!


----------



## foo (Apr 4, 2005)

too right.  

classy!


----------



## barbaragood (Apr 4, 2005)

watched the swedish film called "Together" (Tillsammans)

very dysfunctional but totally warm, charming and not too much abba in the background. and don't have to be in a good mood to watch it.

and also enlightened me to the fact that not all swedish people are blonde. who would have thought it?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 4, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> *eXistenZ*
> 
> Oh dear. Cronenberg for the gamer generation. The film's corny accents, crap acting and obviously fake locations probably were a deliberate devide to provide clues to the game-within-a-game plot, but it made for painful viewing. The intention was probably for the viewer to be so disoriented that he/she would keep asking himself "Is this real?" but instead I kept asking myself "Is this shit?" and unfortunately it was, especially the 'shock' ending. There were some great ideas in there (flesh and bone guns, consoles made from mutated amphibians etc) and I loved 'Trout Farm', but if you want to see Croneneberg at his fucked up best, get Videodrome or Naked Lunch instead.



you weren't fond?  i really like eXistenZ, i find it's flaws quite endearing and how can you not like a film with a gun made out of the day's special?! 

watched badlands yesterday, sissy spacek [sp?] seems really creepy, she looks totally vacant but then i guess that was what she said in the film that she had no personality


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 5, 2005)

Just watched Requiem for a Dream  moving storyline, cool visual effects and a great soundtrack


----------



## Apathy (Apr 5, 2005)

the freshest kids, its a b-boying docu, and its good, also watched hip hop history an old bbc docu from 84 which was even better, gonna watch 'bombin' and 'bad meaning good' 2 other bbc hip hop docu's soon as


----------



## maya (Apr 5, 2005)

_"children of the damned" _-old cold war communist scare propaganda, except the word "commies" is never used, it's about a village whose children gets bewitched by aliens to destroy their parents and all society... 
it was a bit boring, too...

so we ended the day with:
_"Dark City"_-  praised sci-fi, it was OK but i failed to see what all the fuss was about...(must be getting old...   ) hm.


----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2005)

the slave girls of morgan le fay - early 70s french exploitation flick... lesbianism, magic and dwarves: do you need anything else in a film?


----------



## ck (Apr 5, 2005)

Almodavar's "Tie Me Up , Tie Me Down".  I'd never seen it before and really enjoyed it.  In the same way that Penelope Cruz only seems good in "foreign" films (sorry , that seems to be the common term) , so is Antononio Banderas...  

I love Almodavar's work ; can anyone reccomend any other Spanish movies ?  He seems to have the monopoly.


----------



## sparkling (Apr 5, 2005)

Irobot which was a waste of two hours of my life.


----------



## ill-informed (Apr 5, 2005)

Apathy said:
			
		

> the freshest kids, its a b-boying docu, and its good, also watched hip hop history an old bbc docu from 84 which was even better, gonna watch 'bombin' and 'bad meaning good' 2 other bbc hip hop docu's soon as


somehow i get the feeling that i'm older than you.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 6, 2005)

raising helen and spanglish


----------



## liberty (Apr 6, 2005)

I watched Last Orders.. Would not watch it again


----------



## shoddysolutions (Apr 6, 2005)

ck said:
			
		

> I love Almodavar's work ; can anyone reccomend any other Spanish movies ?  He seems to have the monopoly.



I really like Almodovar too, especially his recent stuff ... 'Talk to Her' was simply beautiful film. There's a thread about Spanish films somewhere ... have you seen "Intacto"?


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 6, 2005)

Watched Blade Trinity................

really like Blade 1 and 2, what a nasty suprise, its shite of the biggest order, had to stop watching in the end coz it was boring and could'nt stand listening to the dialogue a minute longer !


----------



## ck (Apr 6, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> I really like Almodovar too, especially his recent stuff ... 'Talk to Her' was simply beautiful film. There's a thread about Spanish films somewhere ... have you seen "Intacto"?



No ; I can't say I have.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## monkee (Apr 6, 2005)

Party,Party and Human Traffic...

Both quality films set from the 80`s to 90`s


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 7, 2005)

the manson family.  the poorest film i've seen for quite a while.  i know it was low budget but it was just laughable in places, which considering the subject matter pissing yourself as someone's getting butchered i wouldn't have thought [/hoped] was the desired response


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 7, 2005)

Jean de Florette.

Always makes me want a pint...can't think why.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 8, 2005)

I watched Meet The Fockers.  Bloody hilarious stuff.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 9, 2005)

The third part of this trilogy -"Naqoyqatsi "


----------



## Leica (Apr 9, 2005)

Truffaut's Fahrenheit 451 -- good, but I think Oscar Werner was a bad choice for the main character.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 10, 2005)

what's up tiger lily.  bizarre woody allen film where it's just been totally dubbed over, it was very funny i thought


----------



## rowan (Apr 12, 2005)

Watched 2 this morning, just through from play.com

Swan Lake, absolutely beautiful, nothing more I can say   



And Edward Scissorhands, awwwwww so sad


----------



## shoddysolutions (Apr 12, 2005)

*Rules of the Game * (Fr, 1939)

A masterpiece of cinema, apparently. Made as Europe was on the brink of war, it offers a glimpse of how the decadence and narcissism of the wealthy classes helped pave the way for the rise of fascism. There is hardly a sympathetic character to be found among the film's numerous players, all of whom are struggling to better their position within the heirachies dictated by the strict social rules that bind them all together. Mostly set at the country retreat of a rich landowner entertaining his friends, where in one scene they partake in a 'hunt' and dispatch scores of wild animals with cool detachment. This behaviour finds a parallel later on in the film, where tragedy befalls one character who follows his heart rather than obeying 'the rules'. Even this does not prove enough to disturb the social order, however, and it becomes clear that 'the rules of the game' are more important than any of its individual players.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Apr 12, 2005)

rowan said:
			
		

> And Edward Scissorhands


----------



## ch750536 (Apr 12, 2005)

Layercake. Good little film.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 13, 2005)

shaun of the dead


----------



## Janh (Apr 13, 2005)

9/11

good documentary of a NY Firefighter batallion before, on, and after the day

highly recommended


----------



## barbaragood (Apr 13, 2005)

got the 3rd disc of spaced from lovefilm.co.uk (otherwise very good   )

they didn't tell me that it was only biographies and other such tat

ohwhatanarseiam


----------



## R.I.C.O. (Apr 13, 2005)

*...*

Last night ladies and gentlemen, I watched Sin City.

Its as good as they are all saying....


----------



## walktome (Apr 13, 2005)

I don't want to hear any more about Sin City, this girl I know spent about three hours talking about it this morning.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 13, 2005)

Sahara, a couple of nights ago.

Good action flick.


----------



## bmd (Apr 13, 2005)

Richard White said:
			
		

> Last night ladies and gentlemen, I watched Sin City.
> 
> Its as good as they are all saying....



Did you really think so? I was absolutely gutted, biggest pile of utter toss I've ever seen, I thought it really didn't translate well to screen, saying that, Bruce Willis was good, as was Mickey Rourke, Michael Madsen was fucking appalling, embarrassingly bad, Clive Owen was shit, Benicio Del Torres picked up his cheque, no one else stood out for me. There were some good moments but overall I was really disappointed.

However, Robots was fucking magic. What a great great film. Robin Williams is well on form.


----------



## rowan (Apr 14, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

>




I watched Beetlejuice today


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 14, 2005)

dead man's shoes, again, it's just so good!


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 14, 2005)

Just finished requiem for a dream.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 15, 2005)

back to the future.  only 10 years till they get to meet up again in doc's new time


----------



## stdPikachu (Apr 15, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> only 10 years till they get to meet up again in doc's new time



Bwahahahaahahahaha! The time will soon be ripe to unleash my self-fitting pants upon the world!

I watched all 3 of those films a few weelks ago, and they're still great today


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 15, 2005)

Secret Window
It was O.K - a bit predictable -  Johnny Depp was very good in it.


----------



## rowan (Apr 16, 2005)

I watched Matthew Bourne's Swan Lake, where all the swans are played by men.

Well worth getting on DVD, Adam Cooper plays The Swan - phwoarrrrrr!!!!!   
Adam Cooper


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 16, 2005)

election.  easy to watch reese witherspoon film, nothing spectacular


----------



## G. Fieendish (Apr 17, 2005)

_Dr Who:The Mind Robber_
_Or, how to do 5 episodes of a s.f series with literally no money (the allocated Budget had run out...) & a "Co-Star" ill with Chickenpox..._
The Documentary did show how the surviving members of the cast had aged since the late 60's, (badly or not) & how they dealt with a production budget of _effectively_ "pocket change"...
Grimley


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 17, 2005)

Glengarry Glen Ross excellent performance from Jack Lemmon


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 17, 2005)

Churchill:The Hollywood Years - okay, funny in parts, could have been a lot better. Harry Enfield and John Cornwell stole the show as King George and Martin Boorman.


----------



## fubert (Apr 17, 2005)

the terminal. we thought it was really good.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Apr 17, 2005)

Lola Rennt and some episodes of Sealab 2021


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 18, 2005)

_Capturing the Friedmans_. It's not really cheery viewing but it's highly recommended

The mother didn't come out of it very well


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 18, 2005)

point break.  yeah it was on tv but when my flat mate remembered she had it somewhere it seemed silly to watch it with adverts when we could just cut the bastards out.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 18, 2005)

Vera Drake


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 18, 2005)

Dear oh dear - Road to perdition

a waste of an hour and half - a couple of nice landscapes i suppose. I was recomended this film. I'll no' be trusting that persons judgement again. Silly bastard should have gone to ireland when he could.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 18, 2005)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Vera Drake



is it just me or did she seem just like Mrs Overall?


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 19, 2005)

A Bout de Souffle

Just about the coolest looking film ever made. Truffault, Goddard, hand held cameras, big American cars, Paris in 1960, an absolutely masterful performance from Jean-Paul Belmondo where you reallly can't decide whether to love him or hate him and Jean Seburg.....


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Full Metal Jacket.

_Got it form blocky yesterday for £1.99 _


----------



## Belushi (Apr 19, 2005)

'Encounter at Farpoint' The feature length first ever episode of Star Trek TNG. Got it at Woolies for £1.99


----------



## passenger (Apr 19, 2005)

Colateral better than i thought 7/10


----------



## starfish (Apr 19, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> dead man's shoes, again, it's just so good!



Saw it for the first time last week. Agree totally. Still smiling at the gangsters in their 2CV.  
Saw Old Boy as well but unfortunatley succumbed to the booze & fell asleep for the last 15 minutes.  Apparently the ending was quite good.


----------



## belboid (Apr 19, 2005)

Bad Education.  Magnificent film - I love Almodovar!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 20, 2005)

idle hands, was pretty funny and easy to watch, a deranged hand seems such an odd thing to build a story round but there you go


----------



## art of fact (Apr 20, 2005)

Man on Fire.

one of the best balls and all action / revenge flicks ive seen in ages. Denzel Washington is the daddy in this film


----------



## GaPeach (Apr 20, 2005)

I treadmill to the Return of the King, right now I'm watching the commentary - Billy Boyd is very talented, he actually wrote the song he sang.

Watched The Notebook... just slash your wrists and save the money - tear jerker.

watched Gothika yesterday... Penelope Cruz can act. (who knew) OK the movie scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 20, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> Bad Education.  Magnificent film - I love Almodovar!




i still think he fumbled the last 20 minutes - it was stunning till then, but the ending sort of tumbles out in a messy unfocussed rush, like they'd run out of time or money.


----------



## Dask (Apr 20, 2005)

Just finished watching the first series of 24 last night.

Hair raising stuff....


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2005)

Dodgeball - funny in parts
Old School - shite 
(I have some weird masochistic desire to watch American screwball comedies despite the fact that I know they're gonna be shit).
Shrek 2 I liked a lot.
Gonna watch Collateral, I Love Huckabees, Saw and The Incredibles over the next few days.


----------



## lipgloss (Apr 20, 2005)

the other night i watched 'closer' and hated it with a red fiery passion. wait. thats not true. i'm not sure i cared about it that much. unlikable characters, not engaging and totally wanky. blech! (that one song they play over and over again is pretty though)
also watched finding neverland and adored it. i love johnny depp and j.m. barry though. peter pan is one of my favourite books ever. i thought it was a lovely film though and that johnny depp was really quite good in it.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 21, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Dodgeball - funny in parts



got it, yet to watch it




			
				Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Saw



here's a tip: sharpen pencils and stick them in both your eyes at once.

not only is this more fun than watching Saw, but it also means you'll never be faced with the awful prospect of seeing it again. and trust me, a lifetime of blindness is actually a more enticing prospect than Saw.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ignore Dub, he has no taste


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 21, 2005)

this from a man who probably thinks DJ Bloodpouringfrommywretchedarse is a top notch DJ.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 21, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> this from a man who probably thinks DJ Bloodpouringfrommywretchedarse is a top notch DJ.



Well ACTUALLY...  

EDIT: And just not to completely go off on one, last night i watched Hana-Bi again, brilliant brilliant film.


----------



## maya (Apr 21, 2005)

The Stone Tape


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 21, 2005)

once upon a time in the midlands.  really disappointing from the man meadows, and an odd name for the film since it probably featured the fewest midlands people out of his films that i've seen, damn these brit *names* actors!


----------



## shoddysolutions (Apr 21, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> not only is this more fun than watching Saw, but it also means you'll never be faced with the awful prospect of seeing it again. and trust me, a lifetime of blindness is actually a more enticing prospect than Saw.



I saw 'Saw', it was indeed awful. Terrible acting, hackneyed plot, depictions of child abuse and misogyny, laughable, turgid nonsense. They even fucked the ending up. It should have ended earlier, before you find out who the Jigsaw murderer is. That would have been much more sinister.


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 21, 2005)

Not technically last night but the night before I watched an Irish film about two guys in wheelchairs who escaped from a handicap people's home and got their own flat. It was called Inside I'm Dancing and was pretty funny and pretty sad too


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 22, 2005)

in america


----------



## belboid (Apr 25, 2005)

Talk To Her - absolutely magnificent.  An I think that brings me up to date on my Almodovar's as well.

Spirit of the Beehive - wtf was that all about??  Something to do with lack of communication, right?  And fascism.


----------



## walktome (Apr 25, 2005)

Blue Velvet. I enjoyed it, I could go into a deep analysis on here but I won't, haha.


----------



## half_eaten_arm (Apr 25, 2005)

watched a film called 'bully', turned it off after 30 minutes, was tryin to hard to be shocking and the acting was awful


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 25, 2005)

sin city, looked amazing but it was far too late in the day to not be on the verge of sleep, a repeated viewing will be necessary


----------



## passenger (Apr 25, 2005)

walktome said:
			
		

> Blue Velvet. I enjoyed it, I could go into a deep analysis on here but I won't, haha.




mad film


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 25, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> in america




it never really got going IMO. 

i missed the first minute of the film bit think i may have missed somethimg important. as i see it, the family were emigrating to new york from ireland. right? if so, how come they arrived in their car?


----------



## girasol (Apr 26, 2005)

I watched 'Safe' with Julianne Moore, directed by Todd Haynes...  Twice!   

Amazing photography, Julianne Moore is just right for the part.  It's also disturbing, a true horror film of the mind.  Anyone interested in psychology should watch this.  

(The opening sequence is very very similar to Mulholland Drive's opening sequence, including the music... I think David Lynch is a Todd Haynes fan... or a bit of a thief...)


----------



## shoddysolutions (Apr 26, 2005)

walktome said:
			
		

> Blue Velvet. I enjoyed it, I could go into a deep analysis on here but I won't, haha.



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104824&highlight=blue+velvet


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 26, 2005)

Agitator, (again), top notch Yakuza romp from Takashi Mike, had to watch it again to really get to grips with the plot and who's double crossing who.


----------



## walktome (Apr 26, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104824&highlight=blue+velvet



Thanks!


----------



## shoddysolutions (Apr 27, 2005)

walktome said:
			
		

> Thanks!



No problemo.

There's a lively ongoing Donnie Darko vs. David Lynch debate, perhaps you aould like to decaler your interest ...

For your information, the correct answer is that Lynch is far superior and Donnie darko is, you know, for kids.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 27, 2005)

Once Upon A Time in The Midlands - top film, Kathy Burke is excellent in it


----------



## Dubversion (May 1, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Once Upon A Time in The Midlands - top film, Kathy Burke is excellent in it



yeh, thought that was quite an underrated movie.



today i learned that if you're on a shocking comedown, watching your new collection of Laibach videos on DVD isn't wise. gruff totalitarian barking is not the way to do it 

very good collection though, especially a 'making of' about their most recent album, where it becomes clear that EVERYTHING they're saying is just bollocks 

i picked up a copy of Alex Cox's Revengers Tragedy in my corner shop for 4 quid on DVD and i'm going to watch that now.. god knows if it's any cop, but with a cast like that and Alex Cox it can't be that bad, surely?

saving my new copy of Swingers for tomorrow cos Vixen hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## stavros (May 1, 2005)

I'm hoping TV show DVDs count because I've just watched an episode of Seinfeld and then an episode of Big Train.


----------



## shoddysolutions (May 3, 2005)

*Yojimbo*

Intense, brooding action from Akira Kurosawa, not in the same league as the classic Seven Samurai, but worth a look nevertheless. Toshirô Mifune is great as the unshaven, surly lone samurai who wanders into a town terrorised by two rival gangs and plays one off against the other. The story was later stolen wholesale by Sergio Leone and made into 'A Fistful of Dollars'.


----------



## starfish (May 3, 2005)

Finally saw Return of the King, jesus it dragged on a bit & that wasnt the extended version. Didnt think it was worth all those Oscars.

Anyone seen Shaolin Soccer yet. Any good.


----------



## fubert (May 3, 2005)

we watched alien vs predator. and we thought it was ace.


----------



## mhendo (May 3, 2005)

Watched _Glory_, a film about the 54th Massachusetts, the first black regiment in the American Civil War.

A good historical film, although still containing the sort of flaws one expects when Hollywood tries to do history. Matthew Broderick's performance in the lead role was very good at times, and somewhat insipid at others. Denzel Washington deserved his Best Supporting Actor Oscar for a magnificent performance. Morgan Freeman, Andre Braugher, and Cary Elwes were all great.

I thought the performance by unknown (to me, at least) Jihmi Kennedy, in the role of Jupiter Sharts, was amazingly good. An IMDB search reveals that he's done virtually nothing since then, which amazes me.


----------



## tastebud (May 3, 2005)

"Swingers".

Pretty Good!


----------



## maya (May 3, 2005)

" the Circle ".
very depressing film about oppressed women living on the streets of Iran. I wanted to kill myself after the first 5 minutes, it was that bleak/(i.e.:good)/grim/depressing.


----------



## IntoStella (May 3, 2005)

Buffalo Soldiers..

Fucking awful. Preposterous.

I am never sending a man to the video shop ever again.  

Before that we saw National Treasure, which was OK if predictably Disneyesque (ie anodyne) and Alien vs Predator, which I  saw first when a bit pissed (moi?)  and thought it was arse, then watched it again the next day and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## IntoStella (May 3, 2005)

starfish said:
			
		

> Finally saw Return of the King, jesus it dragged on a bit & that wasnt the extended version. Didnt think it was worth all those Oscars.


I saw it recently and was getting a bit "get on with it" with it, if you see what I mean. 

I think the Two Towers is the best.


----------



## belboid (May 3, 2005)

Network

even more magnificent than ever - 'why is it the worse thing a woman thinks she can say to a man is to impugn his cocksmanship?' -


----------



## Ghost2k4 (May 3, 2005)

House of Flying Daggers 

Oh my what a film   
i think its a must!!!!


----------



## Blagsta (May 4, 2005)

City of God


----------



## fubert (May 4, 2005)

predators 1 and 2.

cause mrs fubert has never seen them, or anything alien until alien vs predator, and she's now being educated. 

she nearly cried when the last predator got killed in avp


----------



## Pie 1 (May 4, 2005)

Office Space. 
Little known comedy from Mike Judge. It was good. Ran out of steam a little towards the end but funny. A little bit on the 'quirky' American, which would wind some people up no doubt. But a good 2 hours entertainment over all.


----------



## passenger (May 4, 2005)

Vera Drake good film even the abortion scenes are not that bad

can see why it got all those awards a truly great film


----------



## IntoStella (May 4, 2005)

fubert said:
			
		

> she nearly cried when the last predator got killed in avp


We laughed till we cried when he took off his helmet and went RARRRR! with his little tusks akimbo. Oooh! Giss a kiss! We kept playing it over and over again till we were rolling on the floor laughing. And we weren't even on any drugs.

We were doing Predator impressions for days with our fingers and thumbs either side of our mouths. RAARRR! LOL!


----------



## J77 (May 4, 2005)

Buffalo Soldiers.

Well I watched it the other day - don't watch many films so thought I'd let you all know 

Good film - the tank driving jacked up on smack's pretty funny


----------



## maya (May 4, 2005)

a film about afghanistan. it was very good.
now, let's see if i can also remember what it was called.


----------



## fubert (May 4, 2005)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> We laughed till we cried when he took off his helmet and went RARRRR! with his little tusks akimbo. Oooh! Giss a kiss! We kept playing it over and over again till we were rolling on the floor laughing. And we weren't even on any drugs.
> 
> We were doing Predator impressions for days with our fingers and thumbs either side of our mouths. RAARRR! LOL!



you mean you'd never seen one before ? they've changed a bit. they're a little different in the predator films.

mrs fubert was very taken with their dreads.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 4, 2005)

Watched the extended Return of the King yesterday, having watched the EEs of the other two over the previous 2 days.

Its quality stuff, whatever all you phillistines say.


----------



## Pavel Dybenko (May 4, 2005)

IntoStella said:
			
		

> We laughed till we cried when he took off his helmet and went RARRRR! with his little tusks akimbo. Oooh! Giss a kiss! We kept playing it over and over again till we were rolling on the floor laughing. And we weren't even on any drugs.
> 
> We were doing Predator impressions for days with our fingers and thumbs either side of our mouths. RAARRR! LOL!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 4, 2005)

my friend neil brought me some cigarettes on his way out to work this morning and he had the DVD "Radio" with him, so he left it and i watched it this morning....i cried and cried ...really good film IMO...


----------



## jacobs steel (May 4, 2005)

Goodfellas   Fantastic film. Joe Pesci is god


----------



## stdPikachu (May 5, 2005)

jacobs steel said:
			
		

> Joe Pesci is god



Really?! In the version I saw, he was a wannabe Mafia gangster who got shot in the head


----------



## Loki (May 5, 2005)

Pesci won an oscar in that as recall. For a small man, he's fucking scary.


----------



## fubert (May 5, 2005)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> Really?! In the version I saw, he was a wannabe Mafia gangster who got shot in the head



i thought he got the crap tarred out of him with baseball bats then buried alive. or was that in casino ?


----------



## Loki (May 5, 2005)

fubert said:
			
		

> i thought he got the crap tarred out of him with baseball bats then buried alive. or was that in casino ?


That was Casino. In this one.... nah don't wanna spoil it!


----------



## jacobs steel (May 5, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Pesci won an oscar in that as recall. For a small man, he's fucking scary.



He did get blown away, but most gangsters do.

But for a smallfella, terrifyingly good


----------



## rubbershoes (May 5, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> a film about afghanistan. it was very good.
> now, let's see if i can also remember what it was called.




kandahar?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (May 5, 2005)

silver screen confidential.  good old screenselect must have had a really cut version, this was rubbish, and those sex faces were terrible, like they'd been told to imagine biting a lemon or something - what the fuck?!  even jenna jameson couldn't save this!


----------



## IntoStella (May 6, 2005)

I just bought my first DVD! I bought the player a few weeks ago and we've been renting vids until now.

Went in WH Schmidts and they had the original Manchurian Candidate -- one of my favourite films -- on DVD for 7.49. It has also got interviews with Frank Sinatra, John Frankenheimer and George Axelrod and a director's commentary by Frankenheimer.


How fuckin' cool is that?


----------



## IntoStella (May 6, 2005)

fubert said:
			
		

> you mean you'd never seen one before ? they've changed a bit. they're a little different in the predator films.
> 
> mrs fubert was very taken with their dreads.


Yeah, but that particular scene is just so funny. It's played like a romantic scene but boy is he ugly!


----------



## Lava (May 6, 2005)

Garden State; starring, written by and directed by... that guy from Scrubs.

Twas pretty good.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 6, 2005)

none last night....but im getting ready to watch...Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unfortunate Events


----------



## walktome (May 7, 2005)

My first DVD was Fight Club (also the movie I've seen more times than any other).

Just recently I bought Trainspotting, Edward Scissorhands, and Reservoir Dogs so I watched those. I've seen them before but they're all good and worth watching more than once.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (May 7, 2005)

fear & loathing in las vegas.  class, just class.


----------



## IntoStella (May 9, 2005)

We watched the Manchurian Candidate abut 100 times over the weekend. 

Top class.


----------



## spartacus mills (May 9, 2005)

Watched 'Yojimbo' on Saturday. Absolutely fecking marvellous film.


----------



## nightowl (May 10, 2005)

'the nightmare man', 1981 bbc sci fi chiller. scared me absolutely shitless at the time in a don't go upstairs until all the lights are on sort of way, but quite amusing to watch now.


----------



## Juice Terry (May 10, 2005)

Taxi Driver - when Scorcese and De Niro were good.


----------



## spartacus mills (May 10, 2005)

nightowl said:
			
		

> 'the nightmare man', 1981 bbc sci fi chiller. scared me absolutely shitless at the time in a don't go upstairs until all the lights are on sort of way, but quite amusing to watch now.



Was that the one set on the Scottish coast? It scared me too. I'd love to see it again - is it being repeated at the moment?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 11, 2005)

not last night but tonight....garden state...got through about 15 minutes of it...and was completely un-enamoured with it enough to turn it off.


----------



## walktome (May 11, 2005)

The ending was a bit slow but the rest of Garden State was pretty cute and strange.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 11, 2005)

walktome said:
			
		

> The ending was a bit slow but the rest of Garden State was pretty cute and strange.




maybe i'll give it another shot later then ...i had just been out running and was pissed off with myself ...maybe  i wasnt paying attention or something


----------



## Lava (May 11, 2005)

I watched it the other day and although it's pretty slow it's faily enjoyable imo.


----------



## Loki (May 11, 2005)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Watched 'Yojimbo' on Saturday. Absolutely fecking marvellous film.


Ditto! Bought the DVD and never regretted it.


----------



## shalashaska (May 11, 2005)

*i saw*

heat last night with al pacino and robert de nero fucking awsome i've fallen in love it michael manns films , i love man hunter , and collateral as well


----------



## nightowl (May 11, 2005)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Was that the one set on the Scottish coast? It scared me too. I'd love to see it again - is it being repeated at the moment?



surprisingly for a programme that created such impact, it's never been repeated. doubt if there's any chance in the near future either seeing as it's only been released on dvd for a couple of months now. it was actually set on a remote scottish island, though filmed on the north coast of cornwall.


----------



## spartacus mills (May 11, 2005)

nightowl said:
			
		

> (the nightmare man) as it's only been released on dvd for a couple of months now. .



It's on dvd???? Bloody hell! I'll have to get it. There's one scene burned into my memory. Will I be terribly disappointed though....i


----------



## nightowl (May 11, 2005)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Will I be terribly disappointed though....i



dunno really. i've always remembered how scared i was by it and because it hasn't ever been repeated i guess i never had anything to take that away. my memory has always been of watching it as an 11-year-old kid and being pretty freaked out. now, well it's obviously not that scary anymore although it's still pretty atmospheric. all in all, i'm pretty glad i watched it again and the fact that you're obviously not scared shitless anymore doesn't mean that you can't remember being that way.

...also just got the bbc's day of the triffids adaptation from 1981. excellent!


----------



## nightowl (May 11, 2005)

...by the way is your scene the same as mine? coastguard chappie going out in the fog to check the generator hut


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (May 12, 2005)

shinjuku traid society, not my favourite takeshi miike film, had trouble following it to be honest


----------



## G. Fieendish (May 13, 2005)

_The Clone Wars_ Volume 1....
BTW, there's a Interesting Easter Egg on the Disc, if you need to set up your T.V/Surround Sound System in the form of the THX Optimiser Test/Calibration Package....
Grimley


----------



## Grandma Death (May 14, 2005)

For the umpteenth time-King Of Comedy. Criminally underated.


----------



## spartacus mills (May 15, 2005)

'Dead Eyes of London'. FilmFour seem to be showing a series of German Edgar Wallace films from the sixties. I taped this last week and watched it last night.
It was pretty good - foreign millionaires bumped-off by some blind villains in the London fog. 
There were some startling fades and camera angles etc. Also a bizarre final scene in a cellar with one of the villains armed with a flamethrower.
Plus it had Klaus Kinski in it!
This week's offering was 'Face of the Frog' (!) - I'm looking forward to that one.

Just found this website: http://www.latarnia.com/krimi
'Krimi' - another genre for me to explore....


----------



## Dubversion (May 15, 2005)

Hitch Hikers Guide To The Galaxy (the new one)..

very disappointing. was really messy, somehow, and didn't really feel like a movie, more like a high budget tv special.. Zaphod/Rockwell was just fucking irritating, Freeman/Dent didn't do anything and the only highpoint was Deschanel/Trillian (no surprises there  )


----------



## lulubeth (May 15, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Hitch Hikers Guide To The Galaxy (the new one)..
> 
> Zaphod/Rockwell was just fucking irritating, Freeman/Dent didn't do anything and the only highpoint was Deschanel/Trillian (no surprises there  )



Would have to agree to agree with there... but I thought Alan Rickman doing the voice for marvin was quite entertaining!!! 

Did you spot the Old marvin and Arthur Dent from the 1981 series????


----------



## belboid (May 16, 2005)

Death & the Compass.

Alex Cox directing a Borges story, and starring Christopeher Eccleston, should be good entertainment.

But no, a complete load of shite as far as I could make out.


----------



## shoddysolutions (May 16, 2005)

*Les Amants Du Pont Neuf*

A young artist going blind and a man haunted buy his own demons sleep rough in central Paris and find solace in each other's company, for a bit. That'd be okay, but it goes way over the top stylistically and dramatically in a typically pompous French style. Some films date really badly, and this is one of them.


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 16, 2005)

Dog Soldiers

I kept whimpering cos people were getting slaughtered in the forest and stuff   

I was on a comedown ok?


----------



## IntoStella (May 16, 2005)

Churchill -- the Hollywood years, which I cannot recommend highly enough. It's the funniest film I have seen in, ooh, as long as I can remember.

I'm going to have to go out and buy a copy.


----------



## rennie (May 16, 2005)

shalashaska said:
			
		

> heat last night with al pacino and robert de nero fucking awsome i've fallen in love it michael manns films , i love man hunter , and collateral as well




i remember seeing this in the cinema a few years ago... im not a fan of the genre but that last scene with de niro vs pacino is classic.


----------



## maya (May 16, 2005)

Lars von Trier- the Five Obstructions

found it a bit boring, to be honest....


----------



## Chorlton (May 16, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> Lars von Trier- the Five Obstructions
> 
> found it a bit boring, to be honest....




i have that on tape but must admit it looks a bit boring so never really got round to it....


----------



## maya (May 16, 2005)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> i have that on tape but must admit it looks a bit boring so never really got round to it....


well, it must be worth watching- if only for increasing one's cultural capital and smalltalk subjects, just "to have seen it", you know- but i wouldn't watch it again...must sell it now...


----------



## walktome (May 17, 2005)

Lost and Delirious was on TV last night, I liked it well enough, it was sad though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2005)

I watched Meet the Parents which I actually thought was inferior to the supposedly worse sequel Meet the Fockers.  But then, I like Dustin Hoffman....


----------



## Juice Terry (May 17, 2005)

The Bourne Supremacy, surprisingly ok in an uncomplicated action flick sort of way.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> The Bourne Supremacy, surprisingly ok in an uncomplicated action flick sort of way.



Yes, I enjoyed it too...


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2005)

Tonight me and the wife watched a copy of "Constantine" my little bro sent me. Not at all bad. The cinematography was *very* "comic book".


----------



## Juice Terry (May 18, 2005)

The Village, oh dear, M Night Shyamalamadingdong really needs to find a new format for his films, I guessed the entire plot of this after about five minutes. A couple of spine tingling moments and some nice 5.1 surround effects in the woods but thats it.

Its been all downhill since 6th Sense.


----------



## killer b (May 18, 2005)

his girl friday. smashing - some of the fastest dialogue i ever heard... cary grant really is something, ain't he?

tonight - rashomon, or possibly stray dog - i got a box set of kurusawa movies to plough through...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 18, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Its been all downhill since 6th Sense.



Nah, Unbreakable was miles better than TSS


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 19, 2005)

"Sin City". Brilliant and hilarious (Clive Owen as a hard-bitten American anti-hero is inspired casting IMHO!), but could have done without all the genital-mutilation bits. It took me an hour to uncross my legs afterwards!


----------



## crissy (May 19, 2005)

Hotel Rwanda - a really intense film, and extreamly well done


----------



## dlx1 (May 19, 2005)

The Negotiator
It ok. Spacey is good and Samuel L is just the same as always

Chicago's two top negotiators must face each other. One of them is holding hostages. The other is demanding surrender.
Plot Outline: In a desperate attempt to prove his innocence, a skilled police negotiator accused of corruption and murder takes hostages in a government office to gain the time he needs to find the truth.


----------



## shoddysolutions (May 20, 2005)

*Super Size Me*

Bloke goes on a 30-day McDonalds binge to piss off his vegan girlfriend, enlisting the help of various health professionals to monitor the effects on his health. Sugar addiction and leaking liver enzymes ensue. Amusing and informative too. Texas is the fattest state of the US, for example, where up to 60% of inhabitants are clinically obese, and nationally spending on diabetes has doubled since 1997.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2005)

Last night I watched 'Sideways' which was excellent, and 'The Crow' which seems a bit dated now...


----------



## Mab (May 21, 2005)

I do not have a dvd player and will not be buying one, but wanted to see Sideways. Sandra Oh is Canadian and has acted in many movies here.


----------



## girasol (May 21, 2005)

Just finished watching 'Adam's Rib' on BBC2 (so, not on my DVD player then...).  What a great film!   

Spencer Tracy and Katherine Hepburn were great together.  Quite amazing ideas about equality between men and women condering it was made in 1949...  And 'Vive la difference!' too.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2005)

Mab said:
			
		

> I do not have a dvd player and will not be buying one, but wanted to see Sideways. Sandra Oh is Canadian and has acted in many movies here.



She's quite shaggable too


----------



## Dubversion (May 21, 2005)

Sandra Oh is great in Last Night, which is one of my favourite ever movies.

coincidentally, i bought Sideways last night, and a 3 for 20 quid deal on Das Boot, The Producers and Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## walktome (May 21, 2005)

Requiem For A Dream and Little Women. But I missed the end of Little Women, I was on the phone.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2005)

just watched revenge of the sith on DVD , after i went to see it at the cinema of course


----------



## passenger (May 22, 2005)

White Noise.............. real on the edge of the seat stuff  liked it a lot


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2005)

Watched Ikiru - ah, so that's how you make a great film....


----------



## Juice Terry (May 23, 2005)

walktome said:
			
		

> Requiem For A Dream and Little Women. But I missed the end of Little Women, I was on the phone.



Helpful dvd watching tips #12458. There is a pause button  

I watched Easyrider at the w/e. Had forgotten just how brilliant it is. What a soundtrack!

Ni, Ni, Indians!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2005)

Bang Rajan

Excellent film about Thai villagers (from the  village of Bang Rajan) fighting off the Burmese.  Brutal and tragic, but so good I watched it twice


----------



## starfish (May 23, 2005)

Watched Dark Water on friday night. I think the ms had hyped it too much or i was too drunk as i didnt find it that scary.


----------



## passenger (May 23, 2005)

Watched the Manchurine candidate *not how you spell it* must admit 

im a big fan of Denzil Washington good film a little far fetched would recomend it


----------



## Leica (May 24, 2005)

Bertolucci - the Dreamers
May 68, cinema, Mao (revolution is not a gala dinner), arrested development.


----------



## SonOfGoatboy (May 24, 2005)

*Napoleon Dynamite* 
 Genius. That man was born to dance.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2005)

I watched ROTS as I mentioned on the 'on this thread we've seen it' thread...

Good copy.  Am quite tempted to stick it on again right now and write a 'RD's indepth analysis' to stick on the thread. (never written a post like that before)


----------



## janajane (May 25, 2005)

*Osama*

Osama, the first film out of post-taliban Afghanistan.

Saw this on Saturday.

Beautiful cinematography and horrifying insight into a world very different from ours.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 25, 2005)

Ned Kelly


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2005)

janajane said:
			
		

> Osama, the first film out of post-taliban Afghanistan.
> 
> Saw this on Saturday.
> 
> Beautiful cinematography and horrifying insight into a world very different from ours.



If you like that I also recommend 'Five in the Afternoon', which was made by the same director as 'Blackboards' (from Iran) but set in post-Taliban Afghanistan.  A more subtle film that Osama, and probably a bit better all round


----------



## Ryazan (May 25, 2005)

The Dark Crystal.


----------



## janajane (May 25, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> If you like that I also recommend 'Five in the Afternoon', which was made by the same director as 'Blackboards' (from Iran) but set in post-Taliban Afghanistan.  A more subtle film that Osama, and probably a bit better all round



Tis now added to my "gotta see" list.


----------



## Mab (May 25, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> She's quite shaggable too





YOUR GETTING MARRIED???!!!!

(saturday)?


----------



## passenger (May 25, 2005)

Man on Fire one of the best films ive seen in ages wicked stuff


----------



## Dubversion (May 26, 2005)

watched Sin City last night: looked fantastic but overall i thought it was pretty disappointing. and what the fuck was Clive Owen up to with that accent?


however, i've just taken delivery of the special edition of the Wattstax DVD. and that's anything but disappointing. it's fucking stunning. especially Isaac Haye's entrance


----------



## tastebud (May 26, 2005)

Mab said:
			
		

> YOUR GETTING MARRIED???!!!!
> 
> (saturday)?



he is married.

(unless i've missed something   )


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 26, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> he is married.
> 
> (unless i've missed something   )



I think she's referring to the film


----------



## tastebud (May 26, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I think she's referring to the film



oops. 
 
i guess watching it would help.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 27, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> oops.
> 
> i guess watching it would help.



Good film though, definitely worth watching...


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2005)

Watched The Agitator - a very complex yakuza film by Takashi Miike - played straight unlike most of his other films. Very good, drew me in after a very slow start.

And Team America.


----------



## belboid (May 27, 2005)

Jean Luc Godards Week End.

Very peculiar film, lots and lots of death and carnage and compelling critique of consumerist capitalism.

Or some weird frenchies wandering round in silly costumes and quoting sub-Marxist texts.

Probably the former.  Damned entertaining anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2005)

Come & See - words can't describe the power of this film. Absolutely blown away by this.


----------



## girasol (May 27, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Come & See - words can't describe the power of this film. Absolutely blown away by this.



Is this the Russian 'Come and See', about the war?

Been meaning to watch it for ages!  How did you get hold of it? Bloody useless LoveFilm.com (which is supposed to have EVERY MOVIE EVER MADE) doesn't stock it...


----------



## shoddysolutions (May 27, 2005)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Is this the Russian 'Come and See', about the war?
> 
> Been meaning to watch it for ages!  How did you get hold of it? Bloody useless LoveFilm.com (which is supposed to have EVERY MOVIE EVER MADE) doesn't stock it...



ScreenSelect have it, ner ner ner


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2005)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Is this the Russian 'Come and See', about the war?
> 
> Been meaning to watch it for ages!  How did you get hold of it? Bloody useless LoveFilm.com (which is supposed to have EVERY MOVIE EVER MADE) doesn't stock it...


I borrowed it from work.
I'll try and get a copy made for yoy.


----------



## girasol (May 27, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I borrowed it from work.
> I'll try and get a copy made for yoy.



Cheers!


----------



## Ryazan (May 27, 2005)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Is this the Russian 'Come and See', about the war?
> 
> Been meaning to watch it for ages!  How did you get hold of it? Bloody useless LoveFilm.com (which is supposed to have EVERY MOVIE EVER MADE) doesn't stock it...



Here is where I got mine.

http://www.ruscico.com/eng/films/50


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 29, 2005)

Mulholland Drive. For some reason I missed it first time round.
And now, of course, I have to watch it again to try and figure it all out. Clever film I think - leaves the first-time viewer with the impression that it'll all come together given a renewed effort, but the sneaking suspicion that Lynch is half talking the piss again and that not everthing is supposed to make sense.


----------



## IPRN (May 29, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Mulholland Drive...leaves the first-time viewer with the impression that it'll all come together given a renewed effort, but the sneaking suspicion that Lynch is half talking the piss again and that not everthing is supposed to make sense.



And the second-time viewer, and the third-time viewer....


----------



## IPRN (May 29, 2005)

Watched Sin City on DVD, fucking amazing, just like the comic. Want to see it again already.


----------



## Dubversion (May 29, 2005)

IPRN said:
			
		

> Watched Sin City on DVD, fucking amazing, just like the comic. Want to see it again already.




really? i thought it was pretty dire.. i mean, the film LOOKED fucking fantastic. but the acting was grim (and that's bearing in mind it was supposed to be a 'hardboiled' genre piece) and they just didn't do enough with it.. but like i say, the best looking movie i've seen in a long time...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2005)

watched that 'fistful of dynamite'.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> really? i thought it was pretty dire.. i mean, the film LOOKED fucking fantastic. but the acting was grim (and that's bearing in mind it was supposed to be a 'hardboiled' genre piece) and they just didn't do enough with it.. but like i say, the best looking movie i've seen in a long time...



'Dire' is a tad harsh, isn't it?


----------



## tastebud (May 29, 2005)

Last night I watched (half of) Sideways again. Still fantastic, but i had to go to sleep.


----------



## magneze (May 29, 2005)

Breaking the Waves. Very good, very moving film.


----------



## Dubversion (May 29, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> 'Dire' is a tad harsh, isn't it?




ok, maybe not actually 'dire'. but it did strike me as a wasted opportunity (and those are the films that annoy me the most).. to gather that look, and that cast and make something that seemed so, i dunno, 'thin' somehow..


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 29, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> ok, maybe not actually 'dire'. but it did strike me as a wasted opportunity (and those are the films that annoy me the most).. to gather that look, and that cast and make something that seemed so, i dunno, 'thin' somehow..



True - one thing that could be a problem with the new Batman film too, which also has an amazing cast and is based on a comic book, with a pretty cool look...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 30, 2005)

I just watched Equilibrium.  Really good film, if a bit derivative (basically a Matrix-Fahrenheit 451-Harrison Bergeron-Gattaca combo but really classily done.  Convinces me even more Bale will be superb as Batman.


----------



## IPRN (May 30, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I just watched Equilibrium.  Really good film, if a bit derivative (basically a Matrix-Fahrenheit 451-Harrison Bergeron-Gattaca combo but really classily done.



Sounds cool.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (May 30, 2005)

Nothing last night--but tonight for me its the 'Kingdom of Heaven'.  I do hope the Battle of Hattin is shown fully: an enterprise that makes the Charge of the Light Brigade an unabashed military success...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 30, 2005)

IPRN said:
			
		

> Sounds cool.



It got really accused of being a Matrix ripoff, and superficially that's true, especially in the fight scenes (although they don't actually use the slowed-down bullet thing or anything, a completely new style of fighting merging kung fu and gun fighting was developed for the film), but the story is more like old-school 1984/Fahrenheit 451 kind of scifi, rather than the cyberpunkish Matrix.

A lot, lot better than the 33% given on Rotten Tomatoes would suggest.


----------



## Dubversion (May 30, 2005)

just watched Garden State, which i really enjoyed whilst knowing that it's bollocks really 

one of those american quasi-indie movies which is full of small, sad, significant moments that you get swept up in until the film ends, and then you realise it was just nonsense  

the yanks are really good at those......


----------



## Jo/Joe (May 30, 2005)

Freeze Frame with Lee Evans. A thriller about a man who films his entire existence after being accused of murder. Clever and very good.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2005)

'A Tale Of Two Sisters' by Kim Je Woon.
Apart from the dvd being annoyingly out of synch I really enjoyed this - a psychological horror that plays around with realities. And lots of blood, obviously.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2005)

I found that well creepy in places but it didn't hang together at all as a wider film. I think i might just be korean/Japansese girls with long hair-ed out...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 31, 2005)

Yeah, I take your point - the film stayed unresolved in many ways and there was no 'eureka' moment when previous mysterious scenes became clear, but whether it was designed to stay opaque or whether it was simply badly put together or confused I couldn't say - it just seems to be the way a lot of these Korean/Japanese horrors are constructed.
I don't mind a few untied strings anyway, and it was a stroll in the park compared to 'Mullholland Drive' last week.


----------



## Biffo (May 31, 2005)

Sin City (pirate copy). Very dark. Very stylish. Would look much better on the big screen. 8/10.


----------



## passenger (May 31, 2005)

Hero was very good indeed gripping stuff 8/10


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 31, 2005)

I just watched Collateral.  Classy thriller.  9/10

May write my first review for the urban review page on this one!


----------



## scumbalina (Jun 1, 2005)

Last night I saw Wonderland for the first time - t'was cool


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jun 1, 2005)

*Rushmore*

Quirky US indie about a geeky 15 year old whose entire life revolves around his school. I think it's supposed to be a comedy, and even has Bill Murray in it, but I fell asleep.


----------



## starfish (Jun 2, 2005)

Team America - World Police, did i enjoy it, fuck yeah.
Eternal Sunshine of the thingy..... - will need to watch it again sometime & try to follow it. It looked quite good though.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jun 2, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> 'A Tale Of Two Sisters' by Kim Je Woon.
> Apart from the dvd being annoyingly out of synch I really enjoyed this - a psychological horror that plays around with realities. And lots of blood, obviously.



i watched this last night.  i really enjoyed it, but i've never been so confused by a film for a long time, even an hour and three quarters through i still couldn't come to terms with what was really going on!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 3, 2005)

Finally got round to watching Robert Bresson's Au hasard Balthazar - very impressed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2005)

Started watching Save The Green Planet but nodded off half an hour in. Will give it another try this weekend.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jun 3, 2005)

Most of Godard's Breathless, but I just ran out of steam. An energetic and sparkly film.

Stalker is next.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 4, 2005)

Kurosawa's Red Beard. Three hours and not once did i think of turning it off.


----------



## Leica (Jun 5, 2005)

Volker Schloendorff, The Tin Drum

very good film... unforgettable the surreal sequence with Oscar at the nazi rally, where the serious, motionless saluting hitler youth look at each other, pick a partner and start waltzing to the Blue Danube.


----------



## fubert (Jun 5, 2005)

passion of christ.

was alright.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jun 5, 2005)

Stalker. Stunning.


----------



## IPRN (Jun 6, 2005)

Just watched Kill Bill I and II. First time I've seen them.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jun 6, 2005)

Lucas Belvaux's 'ONE', the first part of a trilogy, though I will be unlikely to ever get as fara s 'TWO' and 'THREE'.

Follows the misadventures of a 70s Marxist guerilla who is sprung from prison at the start of the film. To him, the class struggle is everything, but he discovers that his old friends and allies have moved on and the cops are always hot on his heels. A soulless, empty movie, with minimal dialogue and characterisation giving it some raw authenticity but also making it drag quite badly.

*2046*

A parade of unbelievably gorgeous women cavort their way through the memories of a melancholy pulp sci-fi writer as he reminisces about past conquests and his one unrequited love.


----------



## starfish (Jun 6, 2005)

I'll Sleep When I'm Dead. Thought it was going to be a London Dead Mans Shoes but nowhere near as good. Had its moments though.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2005)

Re-watched Loach's Riff Raff - dated a bit, and i'd forgotten how overtly political it was as on top of the more subtle bits (Tomlinson's character esp) but still a great film.


----------



## black dwarf (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## shoddysolutions (Jun 8, 2005)

*TRUE ROMANCE*

I loved this film at the time it came out for its mixture of fairy-tale romance with pimps, guns, mafiosi and coke. Gary Oldman, Dennis Hopper and Christopher walken all put in fine performances and even Christian Slater makes a likeable geek hero. Tarantino sold this script to help finance one of his other projects, so the directing duties fell to Tony Scott. Overall a likeable fanboy fantasy romp that pays serious homage to 'Badlands'. Will appeal to male adolescents of all ages.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jun 8, 2005)

The Woodsman with Kevin Bacon. I thought it treated it's subject matter quite well, although I think it will always be difficult to portray accurately. Bacon is great, a much better actor then most of his peers, e.g. Penn.


----------



## majorleague (Jun 8, 2005)

Before Night Falls.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jun 9, 2005)

The first of Kieslowski's Dekalogs. Absolutely fantastic with an emotionally devasting end.


----------



## happytobe... (Jun 9, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> *TRUE ROMANCE*
> 
> I loved this film at the time it came out for its mixture of fairy-tale romance with pimps, guns, mafiosi and coke. Gary Oldman, Dennis Hopper and Christopher walken all put in fine performances and even Christian Slater makes a likeable geek hero. Tarantino sold this script to help finance one of his other projects, so the directing duties fell to Tony Scott. Overall a likeable fanboy fantasy romp that pays serious homage to 'Badlands'. Will appeal to male adolescents of all ages.


And female. I watched that at my friends house a while ago, it's one of her favourites..yeah it's her brothers so you are right about males but i thought it was really good. Would definately watch it again.


----------



## ch750536 (Jun 9, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I just watched Equilibrium.  Really good film, if a bit derivative (basically a Matrix-Fahrenheit 451-Harrison Bergeron-Gattaca combo but really classily done.  Convinces me even more Bale will be superb as Batman.


A *bit* derivative??

This film stole anything and everything from the matrix. Very poor cousin tho.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 9, 2005)

ch750536 said:
			
		

> A *bit* derivative??
> 
> This film stole anything and everything from the matrix. Very poor cousin tho.



I disagree.  in fact the similarities are more superficial than anything.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2005)

I watched Outfoxed. Not too bad, a little short and lacked the humour that other documentaries of this type have but worthy watch if you like to hate Rupert Murdoch!


----------



## mhendo (Jun 10, 2005)

_Sideways_.

Movie is really good

Sandra Oh is really hot.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 10, 2005)

we just watched eternal sunshine of the spotless mind....for the millionth time


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 10, 2005)

Bresson's Mouchette. Very good, inlcuding some classic sonambulant acting. I now know exactly where the Dardenne's Rosetta came from.


----------



## oi2002 (Jun 10, 2005)

_The Vikings_ mainly because Ernest Borgnine was in it; Ern is my kind of guy. Pure hokum.

Tony Curtis wears a miniskirt worthy of Beyonce for the first part of the movie.


----------



## belboid (Jun 10, 2005)

Alice Cooper - Welcome to my Nightmare (with Vincent Price)

My first bit torrent movie - and bloody brilliant it is too!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2005)

Jo/Joe said:
			
		

> The Woodsman with Kevin Bacon. I thought it treated it's subject matter quite well, although I think it will always be difficult to portray accurately. Bacon is great, a much better actor then most of his peers, e.g. Penn.



I thought it was pretty good too, but I was somewhat perturbed by the suggestion that the paedophile Bacon was concerned about was somehow a _worse_ paedophile than himself cos he was after boys, not girls


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't thibk that was the reason. I think he recognised that his condition was wrong, and let out a bit of his inner rage on the guy, who he also probably considered to be taking child abuse further then him. In a sense, he might have been trying to beat up what he didn't want to be.


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2005)

Revengers Tragedy - by Alex Cox with Christopher Ecclestone & Eddie Izzard.

Top stuff, a Jacobean tragedy with a whole heap of zest panach style and blood.

Fuller review at http://urbanfilmreview.blogspot.com/


----------



## crissy (Jun 13, 2005)

Ive been making my way through the new Dr Who series.  

I'm not sure which i prefer, the new series or the originals


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jun 13, 2005)

freeze frame.  stuck it out to the bitter end, it won't be being watched again in a hurry.  the way lee evans spoke annoyed me


----------



## passenger (Jun 13, 2005)

Ancor man had its moments some very funny indeed but no really me


----------



## oi2002 (Jun 13, 2005)

Ichi The Killer, mostly from behind the sofa.


----------



## Leica (Jun 15, 2005)

The Girl Can't Help It


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 15, 2005)

The Aviator...i've been meaning to watch it for ages, just got around to it...surpisingly i thought it was quite good...

i was more interested to see the bits about ava gardner as my gran (mam's mam) and her sisters went to high school with her at a place called rock ridge...they kept in touch from time to time, up until my gran died in 1983...so it was interesting for me to watch i suppose....

but i ended up pretty interested in the whole howard hughes story, too bad they made it mostly about his OCD , and didn't focus as much on other things they should/could have....but it wasnt that bad at all.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 15, 2005)

I 'heart' Huckabees.

Mmmm. Can't decide if I liked it all that much or not.
Ultimately, I think it was trying too hard for that Charlie Kaufmanesque sort of The Royal Tenenbaums territory and didn't really pull it off.

One thing was certain though, Jude Law was rubbish. He's really not a very good actor is he?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 15, 2005)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> I 'heart' Huckabees.
> 
> Mmmm. Can't decide if I liked it all that much or not.
> Ultimately, I think it was trying too hard for that Charlie Kaufmanesque sort of The Royal Tenenbaums territory and didn't really pull it off.
> ...



I loved it.  Actually enjoyed it much more than Royal Tenenbaums.

Jude Law wasn't great, I agree, but the rest of it made up for that.

The film really reminded me of some people i know in real life and the bollocks we chat when we're hanging out in the park or whatever.


----------



## mhendo (Jun 15, 2005)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> I 'heart' Huckabees.


I've been hesitant about seeing this. It just seemed a little too twee.

I watched _Bend It Like Beckham_. Despite the fact that the ending was as predictable as English rain, i thought it was a charming movie.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jun 15, 2005)

*The Patsy*

Utter bilgewater comedy featuring Jerry Lewis, who taught Jim Carrey everything he knows, ie how to pull funny faces and walk funny. Lewis plays a bellboy (again) who becomes the subject of a devious plot by a dead comedian's production team to keep their gravy train going. Lewis's apparent sincerity begins to intrigue the youngest female on the team, at which point I started falling asleep and switched it off. Pants, pants, pants.


----------



## stdPikachu (Jun 15, 2005)

mhendo said:
			
		

> the ending was as predictable as English rain



I can tell you're a foreigner  

I tried to watch The Godfather again last night, and for about the seventh time was bored to tears about 45 minutes into it, and gave up.


----------



## mhendo (Jun 15, 2005)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> I can tell you're a foreigner




True enough, although when i lived in England it was the locals who complained more than anyone about the weather.


----------



## mhendo (Jun 15, 2005)

And i tend to agree with you about the Godfather movie. I much preferred the book.


----------



## STFC (Jun 16, 2005)

Hamburger Hill. I love Vietnam war films, but I found this one sadly lacking. Repetetive and no real character development.


----------



## belboid (Jun 20, 2005)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.

still as good on secoind viewing - we tried to get the in-laws to watch it, but they fell aslepp.  aah well, there loss.


----------



## mhendo (Jun 20, 2005)

First six episodes of _Six Feet Under_.

One of the best TV shows i've ever seen, with great stories, brilliant performances, quirky humour, and some tear-jerking moments.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 20, 2005)

Visitor Q - Found it a bit disappointing really, I'm having a bit of a Miike season round my house! 

Loved Agitator, Ichi, Katakuris and City of Lost Souls but this one just didn't do it for me at all.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 20, 2005)

Time Bandits


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jun 20, 2005)

Les Diaboliques.


----------



## lucy5 (Jun 21, 2005)

Drop dead fred


----------



## walktome (Jun 21, 2005)

lucy5 said:
			
		

> Drop dead fred



Ooh, that used to be one of my favourite movies when I was a kid!


----------



## EatMoreChips (Jun 21, 2005)

Um, the second chunk of the new Doctor Who series. We're a bit behind over here.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2005)

A very thoughtful Spanish Film called Butterfly's Tongue - about a young boy growing up in the few years from the coming of the Republic to the Popular Front and the revolution (guess what he's supposed to represent!) and his developing relationships with adults, the world (in many senses) and truth. Highly recomended.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jun 22, 2005)

_The Goodies 4 disc Boxset...._


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jun 23, 2005)

pecker.  it was watchable but not exactly memorable, mmmm, average!


----------



## IPRN (Jun 24, 2005)

I've just watched 'Gumshoe' with Albert Fiiney and Billie Whitelaw - Haven't seen it for ages, but I love this film.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 25, 2005)

Kill Bill 1


----------



## Leica (Jun 25, 2005)

Godard's Bande à part [The Outsiders].

What a great director... and a great film.

Ten minutes into the film, Godard says:
"The story until now, for people who've come in late: Three weeks a go... a hoard of money... an English language class...  a house by the river... a starry-eyed girl..."

I loved the three-minute take where they dance the Madison (echoed by Tarantino in the dance at Jack Rabbit Slim's), their run through the Louvre, and the sequence of images to the voice of Anna Karina singing on the metro.

Franz named after Kafka (because Sami Frey looked like him), Arthur after Rimbaud, Odile after the novel...

And Franz dreaming about running away to Jack London country.

"Are there lions in Brazil?" "Yes... and croc...odiles"..!

Edited to add: just remembered... also loved the one minute of silence at the cafe (by the way, it is actually 40 seconds, I went back and timed it...!)


----------



## nightowl (Jun 26, 2005)

Resident Evil Apocalypse - totally mindless zombie shoot em up fun


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 26, 2005)

Hellboy.  Good, much better than I expected.


----------



## Leica (Jun 26, 2005)

Hell Is A City

British noir gangster flick in transition from the 50s to the 60s.

Stanley Baker as handsome inspector Martineau, who tormented by an empty relationship with his wife and at the same time his marriage ethic, pursues a team of Manchester gangsters.

A house in Levenshulme (on "Rusholme Drive"), Corporation Street, a taxi garage in a converted church, an underground pub, black-and-white street life of 1959 Manchester (including glimpses of Oxford Road train station in construction and nighttime at Piccadilly bus station), it culminates in a famous sequence on the rooftops of the Palace Hotel and the Refuge.

_
- Don't miss your bus Lucky...
- I think I've missed the bus already..._


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 26, 2005)

sin city - it was okay, if overlong. mickey rourke was cool


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jun 27, 2005)

*ChungKing Express*

Cool Chinese flick from the early 90s, tells the story of two cops who have been dumped by their respective girlfriends and find love again in unusual circumstances. Inventive camerawork and playful narrative made this a groundbreaking film, hugely influential and highly regarded by other directors. What starts out as a hard-boiled drugs-and-guns story becomes a far more touching and human tale of love and loss. A film studies film that's reccomended for everyone.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 27, 2005)

Team America: "Herro!!" 

Space Balls: Hmmm...

West Wing, first four eps: Rob Lowe is fit 

Sopranos, first two eps: "One minute it's dope, next it's faags in the military" 

Now going back to bed with A Touch of Frost


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 27, 2005)

I went to Ms T's and saw Ray, which was excellent.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2005)

Pat and Mike: Kate Hepburn doing an awful lot of running around for a 45 year old.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 27, 2005)

Check out posts 1326-1328!  Almost like an unwitting word association game...

Hellboy ---- HEll is a city --- Sin City


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 27, 2005)

American werewolf in london


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> *ChungKing Express*
> 
> Cool Chinese flick from the early 90s, tells the story of two cops who have been dumped by their respective girlfriends and find love again in unusual circumstances. Inventive camerawork and playful narrative made this a groundbreaking film, hugely influential and highly regarded by other directors. What starts out as a hard-boiled drugs-and-guns story becomes a far more touching and human tale of love and loss. A film studies film that's reccomended for everyone.




I watched that last week.  All a bit confusing (especially with the dodgy woman in the mac and sunglasses - what happened to her or was she just another woman who was passing by IYKWIM?   ).  Really should try watching it sober


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2005)

Old Boy - didn't disappoint.

Balzac and the Little Chinese Seamstress - worth watching just for the amazing scenery at the start of the film


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jun 27, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I watched that last week.  All a bit confusing (especially with the dodgy woman in the mac and sunglasses - what happened to her or was she just another woman who was passing by IYKWIM?   ).  Really should try watching it sober



I think it was just a separate story. The purpose of the initial 'gangster' sequence was to set up the viewers expectations about the forthcoming film and then confound them.

http://www.danagravesen.com/greatexpectations.pdf


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 27, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> I think it was just a separate story. The purpose of the initial 'gangster' sequence was to set up the viewers expectations about the forthcoming film and then confound them.
> 
> http://www.danagravesen.com/greatexpectations.pdf




certainly confounded me


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 29, 2005)

Colors (1988) Directed by Dennis Hopper
Robert Duvall / Sean Penn	

Tagline: 70,000 gang members. One million guns. Two cops.

_I'v been playing to much GTA SA _


----------



## belboid (Jun 29, 2005)

Buffy, Series5, eps 1 & 2.

That's Buffy v Dracula & the one where Dawn turns up.

They were both rather shite actually


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 29, 2005)

Big Lebowski


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2005)

i was goint to watch death race 2000 , but mrs21 didn't want to   i'll whack it on later


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 29, 2005)

Watched 'Hitch' earlier. QUite enjoyable romantic comedy. I often enjoy this sort of pap because my expectations are so low.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 30, 2005)

Dr Strangelove


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 1, 2005)

Watched Joint Security Area, the first full length film from Chan-wook Park who later went on to make the highly rated Oldboy and Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance. A complex, emotionally intelligent thriller that already demonstrated his understanding of these key elements of those later films - a very assured and confident first film.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 1, 2005)

big fish


----------



## starfish (Jul 4, 2005)

Creep. Jumped a couple of times but generally laughed through it. Was creepy though. Ill look at the underground slightly differently now.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jul 4, 2005)

*Aliens*

Gun-totin' sequel to the groundbreaking 'Alien', this one cranked up the tension by pitching Earth's finest Space Marines (who all happen to be American) against a whole alien army.

Still had me squirming even though I'd already seen it twice, although the extra scenes on the DVD added little to the original story except to help explain why 'Newt' was so adept at navigating the air ducts. I gained smug satisfaction in finding out that my psycho ex-landlady in London had been in the movie, but ended up on the cutting room floor.

Watching this again I was impressed how influential its design has been on the gamer generation, such as the 'sentry guns' found in Half-Life.

It still rocks


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2005)

Alien is better - I was a bit disappointed by Aliens to honest - seemed to descend into a standard action film for most of its duration.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jul 4, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Alien is better - I was a bit disappointed by Aliens to honest - seemed to descend into a standard action film for most of its duration.



I thought it neatly subverted the action film genre by introducing Newt as the sole survivor/surrogate child and putting both Ripley and the alien 'Queen' in the role of the vengeful mother. I appreciated that the chemistry between Ripley and Hicks also never progressed beyond mutual respect. 

Although there were some cardboard characters, 'Velasquez' was class.

Hudson: "Hey Velasquez! Have you ever been mistaken for a man?"

Velasquez: "No. Have you?"

Bit too long maybe.


----------



## walktome (Jul 4, 2005)

Requiem For A Dream


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 4, 2005)

Last House on the left

The hills have eyes


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 4, 2005)

_Paris, Texas_


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 4, 2005)

i just put La Haine in the machine, but then realised i was in quite a good mood so why ruin it?


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 4, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i just put La Haine in the machine, but then realised i was in quite a good mood so why ruin it?



Yeah, you're right.  You put that film on and it's a fair bet you'll have krs knocking at your door within five minutes...    

So, as you say, why ruin your evening?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 5, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Alien is better - I was a bit disappointed by Aliens to honest - seemed to descend into a standard action film for most of its duration.



I agree.. In fact I prefer Alien 3 to Aliens.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 5, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i just put La Haine in the machine, but then realised i was in quite a good mood so why ruin it?



 

I often get the same way whenever the urge to listen to Joy Division hits me...


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 5, 2005)

spongebob the movie.  damn disk was playing up at the end but this was good anyway, and any film with a cameo from david hasslehoff as himself has to be worth seeing!


----------



## maya (Jul 5, 2005)

pecker   
...it was a bit rubbish, but very enjoyable...as john waters-films go


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2005)

oi!

peckers great it is!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 5, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> spongebob the movie.  damn disk was playing up at the end but this was good anyway, and any film with a cameo from david hasslehoff as himself has to be worth seeing!



'Who are you?'

I'm David Hasslehoff

'YAYYYYY!'

I still haven't seen it all the way through yet tho :eyeroll:

Oh yeah, and last night's DVD was Disc's 1,2 & 3 of Dark Angel Season 1.

Jessica Alba is the first sleb in a LONG time I'd consider stalking. She is SOOOO cute. And muh better as a brunette, altho allegedly since going blonde she's landed loads more film work...go figure...


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 5, 2005)

House of the flying daggers
... was expecting another crouching tiger hidden dragon quite disapointed really


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jul 5, 2005)

she is seriously cute kyser..look at those lips

ahem..last night I watched the Bergman classic The Seventh Seal, brilliant brialliant brilliant study of death and faith.


----------



## STFC (Jul 6, 2005)

Assault on Precinct 13 (the original, not the remake). Very disappointed indeed.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 6, 2005)

Merchant of Venice (2004 Pachino/Irons) gorgeous scenery, gorgeous costumes, gorgeous actors, smelly looking canal’s.


----------



## LDR (Jul 6, 2005)

I watched Whale Rider last night.  I had been putting it off for a while despite many of my friends that had seen it telling me how good it was.  I expected it to be predictable and over sentimental.  However, the character development was excellent and it brought a lump to my throat to see a young girl’s unconditional love for her bigoted grandfather.  I found it extremely moving and highly recommend it.

I’ve just right this minute finished watching Sin City.  If I were fourteen agin, I would have loved this movie.  As it is, I only just liked it a wee bit.  It was like just reading a comic book which I suspect was the point.  It had great cinematography and an interesting story but still a movie aimed at teenager boys or at least adults who think like teenage boys IMHO.

I preferred Whale Rider to be honest.  Is this a sign I am getting old?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2005)

STFC Loyal said:
			
		

> Assault on Precinct 13 (the original, not the remake). Very disappointed indeed.




 One of the tensest films I've ever seen - fucking great soundtrack too


----------



## maya (Jul 6, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> oi!
> 
> peckers great it is!!


especially the tea-bagging


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 6, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> 'Who are you?'
> 
> I'm David Hasslehoff
> 
> ...




ah, dark angel had some quality episodes, i always like the ones were her kitty powers made her on heat!

just finished watching tin drum, it was odd, i'm not sure what i think


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 6, 2005)

Catch me if you can - well good really enjoyed it


----------



## Zimri (Jul 7, 2005)

Full Metal Jacket

"I didn't know they stacked shit that high!"


----------



## belboid (Jul 7, 2005)

Before Sunrise.

oh, had it only been the summer solstice...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 7, 2005)

Episode 10, Season 5, the Sopranos.

At least I think it was ten. It was kind of boring, all a bunch of dreams that Tony was having. But at the beginning, his girlfriend sets herself on fire as she makes some coffee, post-tryst.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 7, 2005)

the notebook (again) 

howwwwwwwwww i wept!! 


i always do though


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 7, 2005)

A Bullet in the Head - classic john woo stuff


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 7, 2005)

'DJ' - it came free with DJ magazine a while back and I finally got round to watching it. It's just a load of, er, DJs testing out Technics decks and stuff for 20-odd minutes...and that's it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2005)

The Spirit of the Beehive, Victor Erice - a very good but very slow and heavily symbolic film about the effects of the Spanish revolution/civil war on a group of adults and then onto their children. I think Lynne Ramsay must have seen it a few thousand times before making Ratcatcher....


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 11, 2005)

we managed the first 25 minutes or so of Once Upon A Time In The West before collapsing


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 11, 2005)

Casshern

Anime with real people, sort of Akira meets 1984 meets Terminator meets Frankenstein, this is what cgi is good for, premier league eye candy all the way through, very good indeed.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jul 11, 2005)

*Solas* (Alone) Spain 1999

Mike Leigh fans would be on familiar ground watching this downbeat and sometimes glum story. Its focus is the fractured relationship between an boozy 35 year old single woman at the end of her tether and her stoic mother, both victims of a domineering and abusive father/husband.

While their initial relationship is frosty, mother and daughter slowly develop more of a bond as the film progresses through their shared exerience but also through encounters with a variety of other lost souls, most notably an elderly neighbour.

A very moving story which effectively conveys some of the hardships and emotional pain faced by women while avoiding unnecessary stereotyping or sentimentality.


----------



## starfish (Jul 11, 2005)

Sin City. Thought it was very good, quite gory & funny & a bit uncomfortable but still a good film.


----------



## stdPikachu (Jul 11, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> we managed the first 25 minutes or so of Once Upon A Time In The West before collapsing



If you'd stuck it out for another five minutes, you would have seen an actor!

For those who don't know, OUATITW is quite possibly the most drawn out western ever made. Quite a good film, but incredibly long - if they'd left out all the fancy camerawork, scenic vistas, flashbacks, harmonica solos and footage of creaky windmills the film would be over in ten minutes


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 11, 2005)

withnail & i, never loses it's charm, and a perfect companion for our daytime drinking


----------



## walktome (Jul 11, 2005)

The United States of Lelan. I don't know why the teacher was so nice to Lelan in that movie, he was a murderer. That kind of annoyed me, but I liked it well enough.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 11, 2005)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> If you'd stuck it out for another five minutes, you would have seen an actor!
> 
> For those who don't know, OUATITW is quite possibly the most drawn out western ever made. Quite a good film, but incredibly long - if they'd left out all the fancy camerawork, scenic vistas, flashbacks, harmonica solos and footage of creaky windmills the film would be over in ten minutes




actually, i've watched it all the way through 5-6 times and it's one of the best films ever made. like i say, we stopped watching it because we were exhausted.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 11, 2005)

Big trouble in little china


----------



## Vencedor (Jul 11, 2005)

Cracker "To be a somebody",  can't get better acting than Robbie Coltrane and Robert Carlyle


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 11, 2005)

I started watching Schindler's List. I've never seen it before. I've gotten about halfway through, then had to stop. I'll try to finish it tonight.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I started watching Schindler's List.


It's not as good as ET.


----------



## maya (Jul 12, 2005)

erm, some loooong and v. incomprehensible arthouse b&w film about hungarian smugglers or something- was too wasted then to remember now   gotta love those "artsy" action scenes- new school cut-up galore...yay anti-dogma crew!
(-it was rubbish, though... )


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 12, 2005)

School of Rock.

Oh dear.


----------



## maya (Jul 12, 2005)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> School of Rock.
> 
> Oh dear.


not exactly "spinal tap 2", then?


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jul 12, 2005)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> School of Rock.
> 
> Oh dear.



Thank fuck there's someone else out there who hates this steaming pile of horseshit. I was beginning to think I had no soul. It's a kid's film about adult music, it just doesn't make any sense whatsoever.

It's like having Slayer on The Muppet Show or something.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 12, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> Thank fuck there's someone else out there who hates this steaming pile of horseshit.



I'm still having trouble getting my head around the fact that Richard Linklater was at the helm too.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jul 12, 2005)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> I'm still having trouble getting my head around the fact that Richard Linklater was at the helm too.



I also wondered how the genius that created 'Dazed and Confused' could stoop quite so low.

Let's cross our fingers and hope that 'A Scanner Darkly' will represent a return to form.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 12, 2005)

Donnie Darko - still haven't figured it out


----------



## walktome (Jul 12, 2005)

Tiptoes. It was kind of bizarre.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's not as good as ET.



I finished Schindler's last night. It was ok, but the ending where he leaves the factory after the armistice, kind of sucks.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2005)

The actual story of Schindler, is nothing less than amazing. It's lucky that a few people like that exist amongst the rest of us.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 12, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> The actual story of Schindler, is nothing less than amazing. It's lucky that a few people like that exist amongst the rest of us.




I love that film, youre right, it's the* FEW *people like that in the world that keeps it from completely self destructing. 


And people like that are few and far between.


I watched the sex & the city complete dvd series BTW.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 12, 2005)

Vencedor said:
			
		

> Cracker "To be a somebody",  can't get better acting than Robbie Coltrane and Robert Carlyle



is that the episode where Carlyle plays the liverpool fan? traumatised hillsborough survivor IIRC


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2005)

Stray Dog - one of the first Kurosawa films to recieve any attention in the west. Very much like a Japanese counterpart of The Third Man (made in the same year in fact), the hunt for the recovery of a stolen gun revealing the corruption, the squalor, prostitution etc and the terrible effects of the war on the japanese psyche. Higly recommended.

edit: and in answer to the above - yes, it is.


----------



## easy g (Jul 13, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> Thank fuck there's someone else out there who hates this steaming pile of horseshit.



we both loved it!!


----------



## easy g (Jul 13, 2005)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> Big trouble in little china



now that's a film


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 13, 2005)

Family guy, the one where Brian becomes a police sniffer dog and ends up addicted to coke. Freakin' hilarious!


----------



## souljacker (Jul 13, 2005)

Hostage, with Bruce Willis.

Fucking shit. Not even good action.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I finished Schindler's last night. It was ok, but the ending where he leaves the factory after the armistice, kind of sucks.



True, and where where the laughs? Even 1941 was funnier.


----------



## fortunesfool (Jul 15, 2005)

Peep Show, Series 1


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 15, 2005)

The Notebook and Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind....

tonight its Terms Of Endearment and Beaches...


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 15, 2005)

_Bring Me The Head Of Alfredo Garcia_

Warren Oates _is_ The Man.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jul 15, 2005)

*Sideways*

'Road Trip' for middle class grown-ups.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 15, 2005)

the grudge
max

films with potential but endings that didn't feel satisfying


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 15, 2005)

Usual Suspects


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jul 18, 2005)

_Volume 4 of Ghost In The Shell - Stand Alone Complex..._
" R.I.P Tachikoma units as they're getting their brains washed, & their minds wiped...
 (As a result _Tachikoma Days_ (apparently) is to be retitled the _Adventures of Jameison...._).


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 18, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> *Sideways*
> 
> 'Road Trip' for middle class grown-ups.





bollocks. brilliant, insightful, tender, melancholy wonderfully shot and acted.

muppet   



( we watched Ghost World. Again. and it's still stunning)


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 18, 2005)

Trespass And Full Metal Jacket

still no sleep


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 18, 2005)

The Lion In Winter (68).  

A film you need recovery time before watching again.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jul 18, 2005)

'Dark Water' - the original version. Taped it off Film Four the night before.
Quite creepy but very predictable. Not as good as 'Ring' but pisses all over the teen shite that the Americans are churning out.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jul 18, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> bollocks. brilliant, insightful, tender, melancholy wonderfully shot and acted.
> 
> muppet
> 
> ( we watched Ghost World. Again. and it's still stunning)



Well we agree on Ghost World   

The women in Sideways were cardboard characters, apart from that one scene where The 'Maya' character waxes lyrical about wine. There's no way such a luscious character *drool* would have fallen for Giametti's miserable, self-loathing, alcoholic wine geek.

(I haven't actually seen 'Road trip' btw)


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 18, 2005)

Switchblade Romance/Haute Tension
Suitably creepy french "chainsaw massacre"-esque horror flick.
Some good killings.  
Terrible twist at the end though.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jul 18, 2005)

Joint Security Area. Good film, good plot.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 19, 2005)

Ju-on: The Grudge - original japanese one, scared me in places


----------



## Loki (Jul 20, 2005)

"Play it Again Sam" - Woody Allen's tribute to Casablanca. Pretty fucking funny


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 20, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> bollocks. brilliant, insightful, tender, melancholy wonderfully shot and acted.
> 
> muppet


Deffo. I watched it last night, fkin ace.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2005)

Korean film called Shiri - shit tbh. And the first two parts of Takashi Miike's TV mini-series, MPD-Pycho. Makes Twin Peaks look like Emmerdale Farm.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 20, 2005)

as part of the continuing Loughborough Junction Film Festival, we watched Last Night.

fucking fantastic Canadian movie about people spending their last 12 hours before the world is destroyed, concentrating on the human relationships rather than the whys and wherefores of said destruction.

"Only connect", innit?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2005)

Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter and Spring 

Beautiful film.  Bolloxed my early night as I was totally hooked


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 20, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> as part of the continuing Loughborough Junction Film Festival, we watched Last Night.
> 
> fucking fantastic Canadian movie about people spending their last 12 hours before the world is destroyed, concentrating on the human relationships rather than the whys and wherefores of said destruction.
> 
> "Only connect", innit?



I thought that was a fuckin' great and existential film, especially when compared with other millenial angst stuff around at the same time like _'Armageddon'_ _'Deep Impact'_.  

Director/writer/lead actor Don McKellar did a rather good job.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 20, 2005)

yeh, i was amazed it isn't better known. i love the fact that the end of the world is just seen as a certainty, a fait (soon to be ) accompli, so the film can get on with the important stuff. Fantastic cameo (or more.. ) from David Cronenberg and the first film i saw Sandra (Sideways) Oh in...

excellent stuff


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 20, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i love the fact that the end of the world is just seen as a certainty, a fait (soon to be ) accompli, so the film can get on with the important stuff.



Yeah, it's just like: _'-Okay, so the world's fucked, end of.  Now, what do I want to do with the rest of my life?  When it really comes down to it, what's important to me?'_ 

All about accepting our mortality, blah, blah, blah, I guess...




			
				Dubversion said:
			
		

> the first film i saw Sandra (Sideways) Oh in...



Oh yeah, I hadn't realised that was _her!_  

_(Idle gossip: -Isn't she in a relationship with Sideways' director?)_


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 21, 2005)

Darkman    and first episode of Alias season 1


----------



## walktome (Jul 21, 2005)

Mean Girls... I thought it was pretty funny actually.


----------



## mhendo (Jul 21, 2005)

walktome said:
			
		

> Mean Girls... I thought it was pretty funny actually.


I, too, thought it was quite funny. If you want something in a similar vein, but funnier, check out Saved!.


----------



## walktome (Jul 22, 2005)

I've seen the trailer for that movie (when it first came out) but have yet to actually see it.


----------



## Loki (Jul 22, 2005)

War of the Worlds (the new one with Tom Cruise). A waste of nearly two hours, I should have known better.


----------



## maya (Jul 22, 2005)

well, it must've technically been "last night" in a way, since we finished watching before midnight:
*** *Children of The Damned*, which was a bit dull and got very tedious,
but still lightyears better than the disastrously bad film-adaption of The Triffids.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 22, 2005)

City of Lost Souls - the worst Miike movie i've yet seen and with an absolutely terrible performance by the lead actor.


----------



## mhendo (Jul 23, 2005)

Southern Comfort

Great film from 1981, starring Keith Carradine, Powers Boothe, and Fred Ward. A small squad of National Guard soldiers are on exercises in the Louisiana bayous, and their antics draw the ire of the local Cajuns. The resulting clash makes for an excellent suspense film and a great psychological thriller.

While the film was made in 1981, it is set in 1973, and the undertones of Vietnam are obvious in the movie.

Fantastic, eerie score by Ry Cooder.

Highly recommended.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 23, 2005)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Southern Comfort
> 
> Great film from 1981, starring Keith Carradine, Powers Boothe, and Fred Ward. A small squad of National Guard soldiers are on exercises in the Louisiana bayous, and their antics draw the ire of the local Cajuns. The resulting clash makes for an excellent suspense film and a great psychological thriller.
> 
> ...



seen this movie on one of the sky movie channels a while back, enjoyed it although i felt the plot was a bit of a Deliverance ripoff with a bit of Naked and the Dead thrown in


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 23, 2005)

Episodes 2-4 of Alias season 1


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 24, 2005)

The Machinist. 'Fight Club' rip-off or wot


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 24, 2005)

The italian job. The orriginal, first time i've seen it too.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 24, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> as part of the continuing Loughborough Junction Film Festival, we watched Last Night.
> 
> fucking fantastic Canadian movie about people spending their last 12 hours before the world is destroyed, concentrating on the human relationships rather than the whys and wherefores of said destruction.
> 
> "Only connect", innit?




good film

i saw a pre release showing  at the ritzy and thought it was ace . it never did anything after it was released though   

 would you spend your last hours shagging your school maths teacher or arguing with ern?


----------



## Loki (Jul 24, 2005)

Sleeper (Woody Allen, Diane Keaton). Full  of well crafted gags and amusing slapstick. Recommend!


----------



## starfish (Jul 25, 2005)

Audition. 
The ending was as messy as i had been told.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jul 25, 2005)

*Weekend*

Clever-clever intellectual exercise in theoretical film making, scores low on the entertainment stakes but provides lots of brain fodder. Steeped in the revolutionary rhetoric of the time, but still relevant in terms of its style.

Godard uses all the formidable waepons in his cinematic arsenal to tease and manipulate the viewer, challenging conventional narrative, playing with the camera.

Most famous for its lengthy tracking shot of an increasingly bizzarre traffic jam, but there is much, much more to take in despite the film barely lasting 90 minutes.

One to watch, once.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 25, 2005)

everything you always wanted to know about sex but where afraid to ask.  patchy


----------



## fishfingerer (Jul 25, 2005)

Rules Of Engagement. An atrocity in itself.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 25, 2005)

been on a DVD buying spree, so in the next few days (weeks?  ) i've got Bonnie & Clyde, Badlands, Napolean Dynamite, Before Sunset, The Incredibles, Way Of The Ghost Dog, Dead Man's Shoes, Hero, House Of Flying Daggers, Oldboy, Team America, Supersize Me, Bringing Up Baby, Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia, Fistful of Dynamite to work through.


and - my big treat for tonight - The Fearless Freaks, an access all areas Flaming Lips documentary which i'm dead excited about.


----------



## Witness01 (Jul 25, 2005)

Garden State - really enjoyed it.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 25, 2005)

Witness01 said:
			
		

> Garden State - really enjoyed it.




so did i, which shocked me. it was very sweet, one of those american movies that convinces you that relationships are full of special, wry, passionate moments that just come together. and for 90 minutes you believe them


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 25, 2005)

3rd Disc of Alias Season 1


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 25, 2005)

Churchill - The Hollywood Years (don't even ask)


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 26, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> and - my big treat for tonight - The Fearless Freaks, an access all areas Flaming Lips documentary which i'm dead excited about.


So - any good?


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 26, 2005)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> So - any good?




oh yes!


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jul 26, 2005)

*Historias Minimas*

Three separate characters embark on a journey through the Patagonian desert to the same destination. On the way, we meet a few other people, and stuff happens. A very human, gentle tale, which takes full advantage of the bleak yet beautiful Patagonian landscape.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh yeah -  just got the first 4 episodes of Deadwood though the post


----------



## tw1ggy5 (Jul 26, 2005)

Family Guy the Movie


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 26, 2005)

5th disc of Dark Angel S2.

2nd season is WELL up and down. Starts off brilliant, goes cack then seems to get itself together again. Really obvious that they were trying to cram 2 seasons worth of plot exposition into the last 13 episodes tho. Shame it got canned.



> The Machinist. 'Fight Club' rip-off or wot



Yeah, but less calories


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 26, 2005)

Finally got around to watching Naked the other night. Miserable, bleak film although really good at the same time.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 26, 2005)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> Finally got around to watching Naked the other night. Miserable, bleak film although really good at the same time.




loved it for years, watched it a couple of years ago and hated it. all the women are victims and as much as Thewlis puts in a fantastic turn the whole premise of the film is awful


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2005)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> The italian job. The orriginal, first time i've seen it too.





Did you enjoy it?

We watched Goodbye Lenin, which was absolutely ace.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 26, 2005)

Crispy said:
			
		

> We watched Goodbye Lenin, which was absolutely ace.




reminds me - must talk to our resident pyrotechnician Wolfie about ashes in fireworks for when i kark it


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 26, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Way Of The Ghost Dog,



Sorry to be  a pedant - but do you mean Ghost Dog - Way of the Samurai?

If so, cracking film...


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 26, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Sorry to be  a pedant - but do you mean Ghost Dog - Way of the Samurai?
> 
> If so, cracking film...





that's the bugger.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 26, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Sorry to be  a pedant - but do you mean Ghost Dog - Way of the Samurai?
> 
> If so, cracking film...



no he means Way Of The Ghost Dog, the one where Bruce Lee fights Scooby Doo


----------



## mhendo (Jul 26, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Sorry to be  a pedant - but do you mean Ghost Dog - Way of the Samurai?
> 
> If so, cracking film...


Did you think so? I was completely underwhelmed by it, despite the fact that i generally like both Jim Jarmusch and Forest Whitaker.

I much prefer earlier Jarmusch films like _Down By Law_ and _Dead Man_.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 26, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Sorry to be  a pedant - but do you mean Ghost Dog - Way of the Samurai?
> 
> If so, cracking film...


 Good soundtrack as well i seem to recall.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 26, 2005)

Watched Wondrous Oblivion- i'd never heard of it but it was quite good. Racism and cricket in 1960 London.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 26, 2005)

Before Sunset....

hated it at first - so forced, so mannered, the dialogue too fucking clever for its own good. but it did win me over in the end - Delpy is so watchable, and you do really want them to get together, and Paris was such a good backdrop. so - not a patch on Before Sunrise but not bad, snatched victory from the jaws of defeat and all that


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 27, 2005)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Did you think so? I was completely underwhelmed by it, despite the fact that i generally like both Jim Jarmusch and Forest Whitaker.
> 
> I much prefer earlier Jarmusch films like _Down By Law_ and _Dead Man_.



I haven't seen any of his earlier ones... the only other I've seen was Coffee and Cigarettes, which I thought was a bit pointless...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 27, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Good soundtrack as well i seem to recall.



Yes, it's very good...


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 27, 2005)

An untterly insane Korean film called Save The Green Planet - a mixture of anti-capitalist polemic, black comedy, gross out gore fest and an examination of the effects of long term grief and guilt on an individuals psyche via methamphetamine addication. And aliens.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 27, 2005)

The Aviator

Superbly filmed. Good story, well acted 7.5/10

Howard Hughes. All the money in the world can't give you good mental health!


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 27, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> The Aviator
> 
> Superbly filmed. Good story, well acted 7.5/10
> 
> Howard Hughes. All the money in the world can't give you good mental health!



i agree. i saw it a few weeks ago, much better than i thought i would be.

for the first time di caprio was convincing as the character, not himself.

i saw the 'life acquatic - with steve zissou'. i thought it was self-indulgent bollox really. wes anderson and his lackeys thinking their super-cool and so good at what they do that the quality of the story or charcters was only a moot point. cliche-ridden and a waste of time.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 27, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> i agree. i saw it a few weeks ago, much better than i thought i would be.
> 
> for the first time di caprio was convincing as the character, not himself.
> 
> i saw the 'life acquatic - with steve zissou'. i thought it was self-indulgent bollox really. wes anderson and his lackeys thinking their super-cool and so good at what they do that the quality of the story or charcters was only a moot point. cliche-ridden and a waste of time.



I agree about the Aviator, but liked the Life Aquatic.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 27, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> i saw the 'life acquatic - with steve zissou'. i thought it was self-indulgent bollox really. wes anderson and his lackeys thinking their super-cool and so good at what they do that the quality of the story or charcters was only a moot point. cliche-ridden and a waste of time.





muppet   


i watched Team America. Or rather i fell asleep twice, i found it so dull. a couple of 'so dodgy they're funny' gags ('Lease The Musical') but otherwise just not enough ideas to last a whole movie. it sent up cliches in a cliched way, which is just pointless.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 27, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> An untterly insane Korean film called Save The Green Planet - a mixture of anti-capitalist polemic, black comedy, gross out gore fest and an examination of the effects of long term grief and guilt on an individuals psyche via methamphetamine addication. And aliens.



Oooh! *Adds to list*


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 27, 2005)

bubba ho-tep, thought this was class, old age elvis and jfk, no honestly!!


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 27, 2005)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah -  just got the first 4 episodes of Deadwood though the post



It's excellent. Could almost do with subtitles in parts  Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 27, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> muppet




why? muppet yourself


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2005)

Anchorman - not much to it but very very silly.


----------



## passenger (Jul 27, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Anchorman - not much to it but very very silly.




i saw that a bit of let down, tryed to hard i think like you say very very silly


----------



## stdPikachu (Jul 27, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> for the first time di caprio was convincing as the character, not himself.



Someone obviously hasn't seen "What's Eating Gilbert Grape?"! I think his performance in that is utterly top-notch.


----------



## jodal (Jul 27, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Anchorman - not much to it but very very silly.


 The "Wanna come to a party, ahm, in my pants?" scene had me RAOFL

as well as the afternoon delight singing and the guns bit where Ron Burgendy is working out... "one-thousand and one... oh didnt see you there..." etc.

The rest is crappy imo.


----------



## jodal (Jul 27, 2005)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> Someone obviously hasn't seen "What's Eating Gilbert Grape?"! I think his performance in that is utterly top-notch.


 Agreed. Virtuoso acting skills on display in that film.

(I watched Family Guy: The Movie last night, dissapointing   )


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jul 27, 2005)

jodal said:
			
		

> Agreed. Virtuoso acting skills on display in that film.



One of his first appearances in 'This Boy's Life' as a kid with an abusive father (de Niro) was a good performance IIRC.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 27, 2005)

passenger said:
			
		

> i saw that a bit of let down, tryed to hard i think like you say very very silly



Yeah i just couldn't get into Ron Burgundy.  It was silly but not in a good way (e.g. Naked gun)


----------



## jodal (Jul 27, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> One of his first appearances in 'This Boy's Life' as a kid with an abusive father (de Niro) was a good performance IIRC.


 He pulled it off in 'Basketball Diaries' too IMO.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jul 27, 2005)

jodal said:
			
		

> He pulled it off in 'Basketball Diaries' too IMO.



Woohoo! We *love* Leonardo!

I thought he was shit in 'Gangs of New York' - Daniel Day Lewis showed him how it should be done


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 27, 2005)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> Someone obviously hasn't seen "What's Eating Gilbert Grape?"! I think his performance in that is utterly top-notch.



yeah point taken....

nought since then mind


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 27, 2005)

jodal said:
			
		

> He pulled it off in 'Basketball Diaries' too IMO.



ok, ok. FECK. for the first time since he became a star.....


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 27, 2005)

Disc 4 Alias Season 1


----------



## Ryazan (Jul 27, 2005)

The Cranes are Flying (Letyat Zhuravli)

Poor little Veronika.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 28, 2005)

The Machinist.

Excellent little movie. A bit stark at times but wow, what an ending.
Great story, super acting all around, 7/10.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0361862/


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 28, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> The Machinist.
> 
> Excellent little movie. A bit stark at times but wow, what an ending.
> Great story, super acting all around, 7/10.
> ...




high praise... then only 7?


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 28, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> high praise... then only 7?



If you give a film a 10 you are saying that this movie can never be bettered?
I've seen a lot worse and some better...thus 7. OK?
Plus its one of those movies you either like or don't like, there is no in between.


----------



## jacobs steel (Jul 28, 2005)

The Descent, probably would be better on the big screen 7/10, but still good for the odd scare.


----------



## passenger (Aug 1, 2005)

watched Finding Never Land  a magical film brought 
a tear to my eye but i enjoyed it immensely 9/10


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 1, 2005)

Pie Eye and i watched The Hairdresser's Husband, a mid-90s (i think) French movie about a man who marries a hairdresser (natch..  ).. it's slighter than i remembered it, and barely tips 80 minutes, but for dramatic sex n death and Frenchy eroticism still a great movie - Jean Rochefort is as good as ever, and the Algerian (i think) music is a treat


----------



## jiggajagga (Aug 1, 2005)

Took a look at Cold Mountain
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0159365/

I know its a bit old now but if you havent seen it take the time to watch. 
Its a classic. Visually stunning, superbly acted ( especially Renée Zellweger as Ruby Thewes). A tear jerker with all the emotions in it to boot.
If you haven't seen it yet you are lucky, I envy you.
Brill 9/10


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2005)

Not One Less

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/tg/stores/detail/-/dvd/B000055Z8Z/reviews/026-2581967-7285238


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 1, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Took a look at Cold Mountain
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0159365/
> 
> I know its a bit old now but if you havent seen it take the time to watch.
> ...



saw it last night. Zellweger steals it doesn't she? but her part is the only one with any real character 


beauitifully shot but it drags a little


----------



## bmd (Aug 1, 2005)

Belleville Rendez-Vous, a French animated film with almost no dialogue about a Granny who trains up her son to be a Tour De France cyclist, he then gets kidnapped and granny and dog track him down, funny and very watchable.


----------



## jiggajagga (Aug 1, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> saw it last night. Zellweger steals it doesn't she? but her part is the only one with any real character
> 
> 
> beauitifully shot but it drags a little



I don't know Rub. I felt that the characters were hidden intentionally so to effect the ongoing 'respectability' of the times. Very staid and formal. I thought the way that Rene opened up the heroine has the film progressed was fantastically well done.
You had the 'quality' of Ada and the 'roughness' of Teague and his henchmen. I thought the movie was a perfect balance actually. But everyone to their own eh!


----------



## maya (Aug 1, 2005)

*?*

-"Back To The Future"... 
-Michael J. Fox defies time travel, and gets the girl.  
sweet childhood memories...(i was about 6 when i saw it at the cinemas)


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 1, 2005)

charlie and the chocolate factory.  class.  johnny depp on form as always, umpa lumpas were funny as, intend to see this up on the big screen


----------



## ch750536 (Aug 1, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> I don't know Rub. I felt that the characters were hidden intentionally so to effect the ongoing 'respectability' of the times. Very staid and formal. I thought the way that Rene opened up the heroine has the film progressed was fantastically well done.
> You had the 'quality' of Ada and the 'roughness' of Teague and his henchmen. I thought the movie was a perfect balance actually. But everyone to their own eh!


Naa, bit pants.


----------



## mhendo (Aug 1, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Visually stunning, superbly acted ( especially Renée Zellweger as Ruby Thewes).


Now i really have to see it.

A "superbly acted" performance by Rene Zellweger has to be seen to be believed, because in my experience she's been annoying and unconvincing in just about everything she's ever done.


----------



## jiggajagga (Aug 1, 2005)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Now i really have to see it.
> 
> A "superbly acted" performance by Rene Zellweger has to be seen to be believed, because in my experience she's been annoying and unconvincing in just about everything she's ever done.



I couldn't agree more Mhendo but believe me, in this she was superb.

She won an Oscar for ' Best Actress in a Supporting Role' for this and it was well deserved.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 1, 2005)

Thelma and Louise


----------



## Shirl (Aug 1, 2005)

Strangers On A Train.


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 3, 2005)

Lemony Snickett - A Series of Unfortunate Events

never read the books so couldn't be 'let down' by it. i thought it was going to be just for kids but enjoyed it and was very impressed with the directing... the sets and costumes effects were beautifully done. Brad Silberling was the director, i've never heard of him but will watch out for him.


----------



## walktome (Aug 3, 2005)

Godsend... I thought it was horrible and made little sense, but that kid in it was creepy.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 3, 2005)

A Better tomorrow


----------



## maya (Aug 3, 2005)

just finished *O Brother Where Art Thou*-
rather surprised to see an actor who i usually hate with a vengeance (George Clooney)
putting up a _more_ than decent performance...(and looking hot, too!) 
...and that _music!_  ...woof. (maya approves)


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 3, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> just finished *O Brother Where Art Thou*-
> rather surprised to see an actor who i usually hate with a vengeance (George Clooney) putting up a more than decent performance...(and looking hot, too!)
> ...and that music!  woof.




see, i think Clooney's actually a good actor, at least in roles that demand he coast through more on charisma and presence than astonishing acting. i like him in a lot of stuff.*






* but mainly that little gingham frock


----------



## maya (Aug 3, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> see, i think Clooney's actually a good actor, at least in roles that demand he coast through more on charisma and presence than astonishing acting. i like him in a lot of stuff.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well he's ok, i guess- good actors come short in hollywood/us these days,
and he's one of the more-than-mediocre ones, it's just that he tends to float more on his personality rather than really acting and creeping into the roles imo, and i hate that...but fair play to him, he's not bad or anything, just...sometimes a bit annoying.

it struck me how he looked just like cut out of an old 1940's movie,
clark gable or something...and it seemed like he's practised that old-fashioned mumbling mock-southern dialect growl, too...
_< melts >_  

(still hated his blasphemic molestation of solaris, though-   )


----------



## Bajie (Aug 3, 2005)

HitchHikers Guide to the Galaxy film, and it was so crap I had to turn it off half way through.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 4, 2005)

Watched some of an abysmal Hugh Grant film called Two Weeks notice.  Switched it off after about 25 minutes.  Then watched some of Supersize Me, which I liked, but Mrs RD got bored and we went to bed.  Will watch the rest today...

Have noticed that my housemate has left 'Supergirl' behind in the pack of DVDs in the front room. Am toying with the idea of watching it just to see how spectacularly bad it was.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Aug 4, 2005)

I finally bit the bullet because walktome convinced me a while back that *"Garden State"* deserved another chance....so i watched it again and ok i was wrong ...it was really good and quirky...i was pleased


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 4, 2005)

Eita said:
			
		

> HitchHikers Guide to the Galaxy film, and it was so crap I had to turn it off half way through.


Absolute disgrace of a film.

I watched The Woodsman, that paedo thing starring Kevin Bacon. Pretty good, bit of a trite ending though - *suddenly he realises!!!*


----------



## walktome (Aug 4, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> I finally bit the bullet because walktome convinced me a while back that *"Garden State"* deserved another chance....so i watched it again and ok i was wrong ...it was really good and quirky...i was pleased



I'm glad you liked it better this time.

I liked George Clooney in O Brother Where Art Thou, that movie greatly amused me.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 4, 2005)

episodes 1 and 2 or 'carnivale'.  i'm liking it, it's odd and i'm not entirely sure what's going on


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 4, 2005)

I watched Layer Cake, good film if a bit slow at times but i definitly liked it.


----------



## rennie (Aug 4, 2005)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> I watched Layer Cake, good film if a bit slow at times but i definitly liked it.


how could u? I thought it was awful!


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 5, 2005)

The Exorcist (Director's Cut)

Still shit twatting scary, even more so with those extra demonic shadows and images popping in. That famous deleted 'spider walk' scene was hilariously daft though


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 5, 2005)

The Killer


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 6, 2005)

'The Wounds', a film about Serbian wannabe gangsters   Was alright


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Aug 6, 2005)

Hotel Rwanda - very very good film. 


(yesterday afternoon not LAST NIGHT, but same thing)


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 6, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> Hotel Rwanda - very very good film.
> 
> 
> (yesterday afternoon not LAST NIGHT, but same thing)


Well that qualifies as a derail in my book. You're in twouble m'lass


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Aug 6, 2005)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> Well that qualifies as a derail in my book. You're in twouble m'lass




**Puts on Frippet Armour**   



that word amuses me to no end


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 7, 2005)

The wife and I watched Trainspotting last night, got the DVD for my birthday a few weeks ago, haven't seen it for a few years. It is still excellent.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Aug 7, 2005)

The Machinist. Very good, and the type of story that would be easy to fuck up.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 7, 2005)

had a couple of mates round last night for Beer, Joints and Pringles

Big trouble in Little China
Lost Boys
American Werewolf in London 

now thats a saturday night worth staying in for


----------



## jayeola (Aug 7, 2005)

the bourne identify. [mat dillon and ting]
 night before that i saw constentine [keanu reeves saves the world, again   ]


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2005)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> Big trouble in Little China
> Lost Boys
> American Werewolf in London


----------



## mhendo (Aug 7, 2005)

Watched _Mystic River_ again. 

Just as good the second time.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2005)

Mystic River was a pile of poop. That bit when Penn looks up and goes "noooooooooooooo!! made me crack up!

Anyway, last nights viewing for me was the last half as the excellent Finding Nemo! I love that film, simply one of the most beautiful animation committed to film.


----------



## Firky (Aug 7, 2005)

hotel rwanda - harrowing as hell, intense, but well delivered. 

don't know if i could watch it again. but im glad i saw it.


----------



## mhendo (Aug 7, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Mystic River was a pile of poop. That bit when Penn looks up and goes "noooooooooooooo!! made me crack up!
> 
> Anyway, last nights viewing for me was the last half as the excellent Finding Nemo! I love that film, simply one of the most beautiful animation committed to film.


Well, if it takes you two nights to get through _Finding Nemo_, i can understand why _Mystic River_ might be a bit of a stretch for you.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2005)

just watched terminator 3, first dvd i've watched in ages, bought it about a year ago off e-bay, never got around to watching it until now...quite enjoyed it really...


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 8, 2005)

finally got round to watching the dvd I rented from tesco about a month ago, vera drake... very good too.

don't often watch dvd's, but am looking forward to whatever they send me next - it might be hotel rwanda or city of god.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 8, 2005)

The Loughborough Junction Film Festival got off to a cracking start on Saturday and in one day we watched

Bonnie & Clyde. (absolutely flawless)
Napoleon Dynamite (even better the 2nd time around)
Hellboy (lots of fun, pisses all over Batman Begins, for example)
Dead Man's Shoes (a brilliant film, but still probably the bleakest thing i've ever ever seen.  just left me feeling desolate).
House Of Flying Daggers (only lasted 30 minutes, tiredness and drunkeness took over).

Unfortunately, a packed Sunday programme (mooted to have included Life Aquatic With Steve Zissou, Criminal, Badlands and The Last Picture Show) was scrapped when the organisers went and got pissed in Greenwich instead.


----------



## tastebud (Aug 8, 2005)

_tatie danielle_ - it was pretty odd, but hilarious.
_the wicker man_ - to try & conquer my fears. it seemed to work as no nightmares last night.

tonight: _elephant_.


----------



## onemonkey (Aug 8, 2005)

and on saturday we saw Donnie Darko in the park..

movie wasn't as good as i remember it but it was interesting to have a live performance of the soundtrack first and then match up the bits of music we'd heard with the scenes.. was rarely as expected.

also had the score composer Michael Andrew singing that song.. which was brave of him


----------



## passenger (Aug 8, 2005)

The Exoshist (the new one )  what a load of old poop


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2005)

24.3 7pm - 2am

bloody stupid.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> 24.3 7pm - 2am
> 
> bloody stupid.



i watched that over about 3 days  

it was stupid, but i still kinda liked it


----------



## Juice Terry (Aug 8, 2005)

Nuovo Cinema Paradiso, directors cut. All the extra bits just made it too long and drawn out, much preferred the original.


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i watched that over about 3 days
> 
> it was stupid, but i still kinda liked it


probably the best way.  the plot holes stick out rather more, but it sure is fast fun!


----------



## foo (Aug 8, 2005)

Secretary. missed this at the pictures and had heard conflicting reviews. i  saw it for sale £5.99 (Bargain!).

I thought it was really good.....shame James Spader makes me feel ill just looking at him though. :-\


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 8, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> Secretary. missed this at the pictures and had heard conflicting reviews. i  saw it for sale £5.99 (Bargain!).
> 
> I thought it was really good.....shame James Spader makes me feel ill just looking at him though. :-\




but his cold clammy quality is what makes him so watchable


----------



## foo (Aug 8, 2005)

i know. i agree. no one else would have played that part as well (probably) 

it's wierd when someone's looks actually make you feel ill though isn't it?    it's not as if he's ugly or anything....just shudder-inducing.

edit: actually, it obviously isn't about his features as such. he'sfairly ordinary looking - so it's probably more to do with that cold clammy quality as you say Dub...


----------



## microbabe (Aug 8, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> I watched Van Helsing- absolute shite, hysterically bad



Really fancy that one, the main actor is good in X-Men, enjoyed both 1+2. Should not waste my time then?

Saw Consitine? with K.Reeves, Really good watched it 3 times. Think their is a directors cut comming out soon. Big fish is a nice little film ,feel good and all that.

If you want a good scare Hellraiser or am I a big wooz.

Another really bad one is Electrica. waste of dvd space.


----------



## onemonkey (Aug 8, 2005)

i can't wait til my holidays to watch some hungarian movies


----------



## shoddysolutions (Aug 8, 2005)

*THX 1138*

George Lucas's UCLA film school project was later expanded into this full-length feature that mixes elements of 1984, Brave New World, Farenheit 451, 2001, etc to make some kind of statement about consumerism and state control, I think ...  In Lucas's future dystopia people are willingly oppressed by a daily cocktail of drugs and religion and sexual contact is forbidden. A very European film - apart from the cyborg LA cops, one of whom is played by the son of 'Tarzan' (Johnny Weismuller)  

*The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou*

Is this what passes for comedy these days? How much did this pile of bilge cost to make? How could Willem Dafoe stoop so low - and how did he get so _short_? What the _fuck_???? The film meanders all over the place and only really comes to life when they get boarded by pirates. Kind of reminds me of a Tom Robbins novel, but don't ask me which one.


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 8, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> [
> 
> *The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou*
> 
> Is this what passes for comedy these days? How much did this pile of bilge cost to make? How could Willem Dafoe stoop so low - and how did he get so _short_? What the _fuck_???? The film meanders all over the place and only really comes to life when they get boarded by pirates. Kind of reminds me of a Tim Robbins novel.



thank you. see my opinion on page 60 . got called a muppet


----------



## shoddysolutions (Aug 8, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> thank you. see my opinion on page 60 . got called a muppet



No, you were right. Self-indulgent vanity project.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 8, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> No, you were right. Self-indulgent vanity project.





Muppet


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 8, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Muppet




explain yourself. or there will be consequences   

what's so good about that shitty film? eh?


----------



## shoddysolutions (Aug 8, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Muppet


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 8, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

>



which one's that?


----------



## shoddysolutions (Aug 8, 2005)

Fozzie bear. He's a comedian, but he's tragically, comically unfunny.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> *THX 1138*
> 
> 
> *The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou*
> ...



i thought that was a great movie, i loved the way it meandered all over the place


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 8, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> Fozzie bear. He's a comedian, but he's tragically, comically unfunny.



so he really is a muppet then


----------



## shoddysolutions (Aug 8, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> so he really is a muppet then



Just like this guy


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 8, 2005)

who's that? the man who starts threads about pig penises?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 8, 2005)

Just watched CRASH ( the new one!!) , not impressed at all , in fact id goes as far to say its shite......  , if someone has seen it and thought it was good can they please tell me why cos i just don get it


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 8, 2005)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> how could u? I thought it was awful!


 I have an amazing ability to tolerate boredom.

For example the last DVD i watched was "first daughter" preceeded by the soft porn classic that is the "wicker man"

(Oh and other cinematic S&M that i sat through recently included "Tomb Raider 2" and "The League of Extraodrinaily badly scripted gentlemen")

_Kill me_


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 8, 2005)

I really liked the Life Aquatic.  I think it must be a marmite film...


----------



## Poi E (Aug 8, 2005)

"Gone with the Wind"

Nice to se that actors and screenwriters could once sustain 10-minute scenes of dialogue without losing the audience's interest.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 8, 2005)

These last few days I've been catching up on some of the big summer releases:

War of the Worlds.  Passable.  6/10
Charlie and the chocolate factory.  better than the old film.  7/10
Mr and mrs Smith.  A bit pants really.  5.5/10
Also watched Unbreakable again.  Still awesome.  9.5/10


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2005)

l'homme du train. pretty damn good... i never suspected johnny halliday had it in 'im.


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 9, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Also watched Unbreakable again.  Still awesome.  9.5/10


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 9, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

>



What's 'eek' about that?  One of the best films of the decade so far   

The whole thing is a tour de force in stunning visuals, great script and acting, and cracking denouement.


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 9, 2005)

the one with Willis and L. Jackson?

i thought it was crap. and i thought it was universally regarded as crap


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 9, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> the one with Willis and L. Jackson?
> 
> i thought it was crap. and i thought it was universally regarded as crap



Hmm... I was told by a few people it was crap, so I never saw it at the cinema, but watched it last year and was utterly blown away.

I then did a thread on here and I would say it was about 70% in favour.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 9, 2005)

Amarcord, one of Fellinis. A good laugh, poignant, frank and fresh for a 30 year old film.


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 9, 2005)

well each to their own. i thought the village was superb when i saw it in the cinema. most people disagree. 
i should really see unbreakable again as i watched it as a 'recovery' film, you know the mornings where you can't physically or mentally do anything apart from sit there and watch a film.... maybe i'll like it more with a clear head


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 9, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> well each to their own. i thought the village was superb when i saw it in the cinema. most people disagree.
> i should really see unbreakable again as i watched it as a 'recovery' film, you know the mornings where you can't physically or mentally do anything apart from sit there and watch a film.... maybe i'll like it more with a clear head



I thought the Village was reasonable.  But Unbreakable is still my favourite of his (haven't seen Signs and not sure I can be bothered - dislike Mel gibson)...


----------



## shoddysolutions (Aug 9, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I thought the Village was reasonable.  But Unbreakable is still my favourite of his (haven't seen Signs and not sure I can be bothered - dislike Mel gibson)...



Everything he's ever done has been shit. End of.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 9, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> Everything he's ever done has been shit. End of.



Mad Max 2 was a groundbreaking and influential film, with action camerawork that has yet to be beaten (well, in these days of crap CGI it won't be.)


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 9, 2005)

Poi E said:
			
		

> Mad Max 2 was a groundbreaking and influential film, with action camerawork that has yet to be beaten (well, in these days of crap CGI it won't be.)



i think he's talking about m night shyalaamanannmanane

but he's being a hypocrite


----------



## shoddysolutions (Aug 9, 2005)

I was talking about McShite Shamalamadingdong.

I agree about Mad Max 2. I also enjoyed 'Mutiny'.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 9, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> Everything he's ever done has been shit. End of.



I disagree.  Even the Village was at least interesting.

Anyway, you thought the truman show was shit.  Which proves you have no taste


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 9, 2005)

anyone seen year of living dangerously with gibbo in it? 

saw it the other night and it was pretty damn good. mainly because it was a moment in time, just sooooo eighties, but also because peter weir is a good director.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 9, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> anyone seen year of living dangerously with gibbo in it?
> 
> saw it the other night and it was pretty damn good. mainly because it was a moment in time, just sooooo eighties, but also because peter weir is a good director.



Yeah Peter Weir's one of these directors who's quietly been turning out great films for years, yet never quite gets mentioned as one of the 'greats' because he isn't quite groovy-funky enough.  Yet his oevre includes Master and Commander (not my cup of tea but quite highly rated), Truman Show (one of my all time favourites), Dead Poets society (great film), Mosquito Coast (I really liked this too), and Gallipoli...


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 9, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Yeah Peter Weir's one of these directors who's quietly been turning out great films for years, yet never quite gets mentioned as one of the 'greats' because he isn't quite groovy-funky enough.  Yet his oevre includes Master and Commander (not my cup of tea but quite highly rated), Truman Show (one of my all time favourites), Dead Poets society (great film), Mosquito Coast (I really liked this too), and Gallipoli...




yeah i think alexander payne is becoming a similar type of director, independent enough in terms of the way they direct, even though they get big names, or they _are _ big films, they retain that independent creativity which you don't get in 'studio' films, even if they are a blockbuster


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 9, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> yeah i think alexander payne is becoming a similar type of director, independent enough in terms of the way they direct, even though they get big names, or they _are _ big films, they retain that independent creativity which you don't get in 'studio' films, even if they are a blockbuster



Yeah, I loved both Sideways and About Schmidt, but didn't get into Citizen Ruth so much (about the abortion debate, I found it a bit unsubtle).

I know what you mean though.  Directors who are in the mainstream but don't just churn out the same old stuff each time.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 9, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> yeah i think alexander payne is becoming a similar type of director, independent enough in terms of the way they direct, even though they get big names, or they _are _ big films, they retain that independent creativity which you don't get in 'studio' films, even if they are a blockbuster



I think I'd count Nolan in that sort of bracket too.  I haven't seen Insomnia, but loved Memento, and I definitely thought he brought a quality touch to Batman Begins.


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 9, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I think I'd count Nolan in that sort of bracket too.  I haven't seen Insomnia, but loved Memento, and I definitely thought he brought a quality touch to Batman Begins.




yeah that's a good call.... yet to live up to memento unfortunately but sure he's gonna impress in the future


----------



## tastebud (Aug 9, 2005)

_elephant_ - nothing to say really. i guess we knew what was going to happen  and it got a bit tiresome after a while.

and then another dvd, but i don't remember the exact name.


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 9, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> [and then another dvd, but i don't remember the exact name.




well what was it about?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> _elephant_ - nothing to say really. i guess we knew what was going to happen  and it got a bit tiresome after a while.



Which one?
I loved both.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 9, 2005)

Watched the 400 blows for the first time in ages - still holding up well. Then Kieslowski's No End and A short film about killing which aren't...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 9, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Which one?
> I loved both.


 Knowing what's going to happen is part of the point though, it's the normality imposed by the repetition of extreme actions  - esp in the Clarke one.


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 9, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Watched the 400 blows for the first time in ages - still holding up well. Then Kieslowski's No End and A short film about killing which aren't...




yeah i enjoyed 400 blows, recommend another truffaut?


----------



## tastebud (Aug 9, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Which one?
> I loved both.


gus van sant.
really?
i really liked the camera shots. i guess i just thought it would be more shocking, or something...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 9, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> yeah i enjoyed 400 blows, recommend another truffaut?


 Jules and Jim is another one still loking good, Day for Night is also well worth the time. The Last Metro is often recommended but i didn't get on with it at all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Knowing what's going to happen is part of the point though, it's the normality imposed by the repetition of extreme actions  - esp in the Clarke one.



In the Clarke one, there was a sort of uncertainty to it - you watch out for the victims cos they sometimes turn out to be perpetrators from earlier. The last killing was a bit of a surprise too - in fact I didn't really get it cos the guy (who you at first think is going to be one of the killers) inexplicably turns his back to the gunman and gets offed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> gus van sant.
> really?
> i really liked the camera shots. i guess i just thought it would be more shocking, or something...



You wanted more blood?   
I thought the sheer mundanity of it underlined the horror of it all, as butchers suggests.


----------



## tastebud (Aug 9, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Knowing what's going to happen is part of the point though, it's the normality imposed by the repetition of extreme actions


yeah i know, i wasn't being entirely serious. 
good camera work.
i think i'd just heard that it was supposed to be terribly impactful (because of the sameness, normality of the school day etc) but i didn't really feel that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2005)

The truly shocking moment in that is the scene where they get mail order guns.


----------



## tastebud (Aug 9, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You wanted more blood?


no. not at all. i'm not even talking about the end so much.
i totally get the mundaneness, slow moving, emptiness of it and understand that that is supposed to have a big impact.
i was expecting that, but felt it fell short of my expectations.


----------



## tastebud (Aug 9, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> The truly shocking moment in that is the scene where they get mail order guns.


yeah.
that is really bizarre!


----------



## Batley (Aug 9, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> Watched Confessions of a Dangerous Mind...my god how boring it was!



I agree; Robin Asquith is totally over-rated.


----------



## belboid (Aug 9, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> yeah i enjoyed 400 blows, recommend another truffaut?


as well as Jules et Jim, Shoot the Pianist & À bout de souffle (Breathless) are very very well worth seeing

I watched a couple more hours of 24 last night - it really is getting fucking ridiculous!


----------



## onemonkey (Aug 9, 2005)

Batley said:
			
		

> I agree; Robin Asquith is totally over-rated.




(with a little  too  )


----------



## Poi E (Aug 9, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Yeah Peter Weir's one of these directors who's quietly been turning out great films for years, yet never quite gets mentioned as one of the 'greats' because he isn't quite groovy-funky enough.  Yet his oevre includes Master and Commander (not my cup of tea but quite highly rated), Truman Show (one of my all time favourites), Dead Poets society (great film), Mosquito Coast (I really liked this too), and Gallipoli...



I reckon "Picnic at Hanging Rock" is one of his best (and earliest)


----------



## onemonkey (Aug 9, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> and then another dvd, but i don't remember the exact name.


me neither,  but i remember it featured a number of Hungarian _actors_ and _actresses_


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 9, 2005)

Poi E said:
			
		

> I reckon "Picnic at Hanging Rock" is one of his best (and earliest)



I haven't seen that... will keep a look out for it though...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2005)

Primer - nerdy no-budget time-travel talkathon - made my head hurt and I felt stupid cos I didn't understand it or know what was going on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I haven't seen that... will keep a look out for it though...



it's got Mrs Mangel in it!
It's an incredibly affecting and creepy film - will stay with you long.
Still not seen The Last Wave and The Cars That Ate Paris - apparently they're brilliant, esp the former.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 9, 2005)

I was going to watch The African Queen last night.. instead I ended up arguing the toss on here..   

I did however watch the first ever episode of Reggie Perrin.

And I'm going to watch The African Queen tonight, honest.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 9, 2005)

Great film, the African Queen. Don't see many films these days with just two leads holding court for 2 hours.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 9, 2005)

Fulltime Killer - kickass hong kong action movie


----------



## boohoo (Aug 9, 2005)

8 miles - see dullest film ever thread....


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 9, 2005)

carnivale episodes 3 and 4
sample people, good fun kylie trash


----------



## Jo/Joe (Aug 10, 2005)

The Cabinet of Dr Caligari

Very effective.


----------



## maya (Aug 10, 2005)

The Incredibles.


----------



## fubert (Aug 11, 2005)

just watched the aviator, i really like it.

had to explain to mrs fubert that martin scorsese was unlikely to have 'bloopers' on the extras disc


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 13, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> carnivale episodes 3 and 4
> sample people, good fun kylie trash



been debating with myself whether to get carnivale or not would you recommend it? was it bought or downloaded?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 13, 2005)

Tonight i shall be watching "Buffalo Soldiers" a film about a modern day Sgt Bilko (but much darker) charecter mixed in with a hint of lock stock story line...


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 13, 2005)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> been debating with myself whether to get carnivale or not would you recommend it? was it bought or downloaded?



rented from screenselect, tis the way forward!  i'm liking it so far, the start seems pretty confusing and now it's just some kind of bizarre religious thing set around the time of the american depression i think, 30s ish.  it's got good characters and i'm still not entirely sure what's going on, but i want to


----------



## Ryazan (Aug 13, 2005)

Legend of The Surami Fortress.  And tonight, should I not go to bed too early, I shall make a point of watching my new copy of I am Cuba.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 13, 2005)

Watched "The I Inside" tonight. Not too bad but I need to watch it again to understand the ending properly as it was quite hard to follow. 
Not as good as The Butterfly Effect which had similar themes.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 14, 2005)

Once Upon a Time in America 229 min (2003 restored director's cut) - Really enjoyable movie but a fucking long haul at times


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 14, 2005)

Having taped it the other night, I watched the double bill of Lost. Pretty good so far. Also watched MOTD.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 14, 2005)

carnivale episodes 5 and 6


----------



## walktome (Aug 15, 2005)

I watched Good Bye Lenin! earlier today and liked it, although the plot was kind of silly, and started to watch Spring Hopes but it was horrible and I turned it off. I might give it another chance later on.


----------



## oddworld (Aug 15, 2005)

'24' Series 4

10 am - 11 am

11 am - 12 noon

12 noon - 1 pm 

LOVE IT


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 15, 2005)

The Leader, his Driver, and the Driver's Wife

Nick Broomfield Documentary about Eugene Terre Blanche. Im not a huge fan of Broomfield but this was ok. ETB is a fucking arse.


----------



## Juice Terry (Aug 15, 2005)

oddworld said:
			
		

> '24' Series 4
> 
> 10 am - 11 am
> 
> ...



LOL   I started watching this at the weekend, its the televisual equivalent of heroin, I did about ten episodes over two days, apart from the bits with "Terrorist Mom" who looks like Michael Jackson  , had to fast forward them.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 15, 2005)

Seven Samurai


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2005)

The Day The Earth Stood Still - cracking film!


----------



## shoddysolutions (Aug 15, 2005)

*Grosse Pointe Blank*

Thinly veiled social satire masquerading as a coming-to-terms-with-growing-up high school reunion movie. It's American, but not as we know it, with cool-as-fuck(ish) music (well, this is America) and a top performance from John Cusack as a hired killer forced to attend his reunion while attempting to avoid the feds and a contract on his life. Even Minnie Driver exudes a certain charm in one of her least annoyign roles to date. Clash fan Cusack drafted Joe Strummer for the soundtrack, which features a slew of 'alternative' hits from the 80s. A refreshing antidote to the 80s 'brat pack', file alongside 'Heathers' and 'Better Off Dead'.   6/10


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 15, 2005)

Die xue cheng shi (1983) aka City on Fire


----------



## souljacker (Aug 15, 2005)

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou

Fucking brilliant!!!!!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 15, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Die xue cheng shi (1983) aka City on Fire



been meaning to see that one for ages


----------



## foo (Aug 16, 2005)

Gods and Monsters - story of James Whale (the director not that beardie bloke).

The film itself was ok - but what made it special for me was Ian McKellen. He is a phenomenal actor. One of the best imo.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 16, 2005)

Demons 2. Cool, but needed a bit more gore.


----------



## Jibby! (Aug 16, 2005)

just skim watched dans ma peau (in my skin).

didn't get it.


other recent ones have been girl (dominique swain) which was shit and 2 days in the valley (from 1996) which was really good, i was expecting smut and nothing but, turns out its smart and the smut is tasteful.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 16, 2005)

double jackie chan feature

Wheels on Meals   

Miracles - got quite emotional at this one


----------



## kittyP (Aug 16, 2005)

The inside of my very swirly mind


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 16, 2005)

watched Life Aquatic With Steve Zissou.

it rules, and all the haters smell of wee


----------



## maya (Aug 17, 2005)

-The Maltese Falcon.
not a b&w-fan, so didn't expect much, but Bogart's the man- the _archetypal _cool film noir hero...respect


----------



## Xtine (Aug 18, 2005)

_Another Thin Man_ with William Powell and Myrna Loy.

you really should check out some more b & w movies, Maya.


----------



## passenger (Aug 18, 2005)

Hotel Rowanda superb film


----------



## maya (Aug 18, 2005)

Xtine said:
			
		

> you really should check out some more b & w movies, Maya.


yeah...i had a massive "arty" film-period in my mid-teens, so got a bit of an "overkill-effect" of all things b&w after that...perhaps time again to explore a bit more & deeper...(i'm on the case!)


----------



## Poi E (Aug 19, 2005)

1953 War of the Worlds. What a groundbreaking film. Still exciting and manages a good feeling of dread. Established the fluoro-green, curved angular look for alien ships, the laser blaster sound effects and shows that special effects don't look much more convincing these days. Spielberg, you wasted your time.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 19, 2005)

First three episodes of 'The Wire' about a drugs squad in Baltimore, cracking stuff.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 19, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> yeah...i had a massive "arty" film-period in my mid-teens, so got a bit of an "overkill-effect" of all things b&w after that...perhaps time again to explore a bit more & deeper...(i'm on the case!)



Did you like "Pi"?


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 19, 2005)

I saw Pi when it came out and must have been too young as i hated it. 

I saw 'Alexander' last night. Ok not the greatest, and my knowledge of the period is nought so couldn't verify it's historical accuracy, but i was entertained and that's what counts innit. all the critics panned it which was OTT and reaffirms my stance that critics are completely useless and never get it right. i never read them but you hear what they've been saying through the grapevine and it just has to be ignored.

add - i used to like empire magazine and they would be spot on normally, but now they're all over the place and it's clear they're not objective. my bro got me a years subscription for xmas and i thought, great haven't read this for a while, but the way it's changed from about 5 years ago is awful.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 19, 2005)

carnivale episodes 9 & 10, you'd think with only 2 episodes left i could hazard a guess at where it's going to end up but no.  gutted that i've not got those 2 episodes yet, come on screenselect!


----------



## maya (Aug 19, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Did you like "Pi"?


yep...  
but then i'm WAY too knowledgeable about mystical/occult/psychedelic relics/twiddlybits and humblydees than what is healthy for a person, imo...


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 19, 2005)

Rumble in the Bronx


----------



## madamv (Aug 19, 2005)

Billy elliott.   Was ok. never saw it before but i wasnt one of my favs


----------



## jayeola (Aug 20, 2005)

"attack of the killer leeches" - DO NOT WATCH IF SOBER AND ALONE!!


----------



## maya (Aug 20, 2005)

jayeola said:
			
		

> "attack of the killer leeches" - DO NOT WATCH IF SOBER AND ALONE!!


...sort of the Triffids meets Little Shop Of Horrors, non?   
the latter is a _brilliant_ thrashy b-film and coincidentally the one i watched last night...
_if _you're interested in such things. 
i had nightmares afterwards btw, but _only_ because i ate cheese before bedtime.(on a pizza)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 20, 2005)

Me and Random One watched Crash last night and my god was it a load of bollox...


----------



## maya (Aug 20, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Me and Random One watched Crash last night and my god was it a load of bollox...


-read the book, though!
ballard ballard ballard ballard!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 20, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> -read the book, though!
> ballard ballard ballard ballard!



I don't think I could bear it after watching the pretentious and tedious bullshit that was the film; me and Random One kept hopeing everyong would die just to make the film more interesting!


----------



## Ryazan (Aug 20, 2005)

Crash the novel is a classic.  read it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 20, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> Crash the novel is a classic.  read it.



Well, I think i'll leave it a bit; any association it has with the film would have be shredding and binning the fucker within minutes..


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 20, 2005)

maybe sounding a bit special but are people on about the film crash of the book which likes car crashes too much or that film at the cinema whose trailer manages to make it look like it's about nothing at all?  a bit like closer in that respect


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 21, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> -read the book, though!
> ballard ballard ballard ballard!



I think he's talking about a different 'Crash', the new film about racial prejudice in the US.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 21, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> maybe sounding a bit special but are people on about the film crash of the book which likes car crashes too much or that film at the cinema whose trailer manages to make it look like it's about nothing at all?  a bit like closer in that respect



This is it; I think he's talking about the new film, whereas Maya is talking about the one based on the Ballard book.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 21, 2005)

Sin City - first time i've seen it, fucking loved it


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 21, 2005)

holy smoke, got bored with it really, even if it did have harvey keital in a dress in it


----------



## Poi E (Aug 22, 2005)

Bubba Hotep. A touching and original film. Could've done with some tighter editing, though.

Zombie Creeping Flesh. Early 1980s rip-off of Dawn of the Dead, right down to Goblin licensing their Dawn soundtrack. Lots of wildlife footage spliced in. Not very good, funnily enough!


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 22, 2005)

i Watched'Criminal' with John C. Reilly and Maggie Gyllenhallwhatsherface. didn't realise it was a remake of the argentinian film 'nine queens' which was a bore as it was exactly the same but not as good.


----------



## belboid (Aug 22, 2005)

24.3 last 4 hours.  Stupid toss. Highly entertaining tho.
Garden State - *shrugs*.  It was alright, some nice touches, but overall ,nothing special at all.
Hannibal - other than the first half hour (tedious and very badly written) and the last half hour (just fucking stupid), it was okay. Nothing more tho. did get where threy got the end of 24.3 from tho!
The Spanish Prisoner - poorly acted, reasonably obvious too, if you've seen The Sting, but it passed the time nicely.

Wouldn't rush back to any of them tho.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 22, 2005)

Sideways - not as funny on a second viewing. In fact - I think the more depressing aspects of it were more prominent this time around but that might have had more to do with my mood....


----------



## liberty (Aug 22, 2005)

Lost episode 6.. Cannot wait for 7


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2005)

Vera Drake - I liked it. Those good old plucky plebs


----------



## jodal (Aug 22, 2005)

Midnight Cowboy for the first time. Brilliant.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 22, 2005)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Sideways - not as funny on a second viewing. In fact - I think the more depressing aspects of it were more prominent this time around but that might have had more to do with my mood....




drugs are bad, m'kay? 

i also snuck in Criminal, with that Reilly fella, Maggie Gyllenhaal (sp?) and Diego Luna. a reasonable remake of a Latin American original, basically just a crime/fraud caper with a 'sting' twist. quite well done.


----------



## Major Tom (Aug 22, 2005)

'A Life Aquatic'  - brilliant.

now i need to get the soundtrack for those portuguese bowie songs.


----------



## top_biller (Aug 22, 2005)

Intolerable Cruelty, a second attempt to try and like it but alas, its still nowhere near the Coens best.


----------



## jodal (Aug 22, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> drugs are bad, m'kay?
> 
> i also snuck in Criminal, with that Reilly fella, Maggie Gyllenhaal (sp?) and Diego Luna. a reasonable remake of a Latin American original, basically just a crime/fraud caper with a 'sting' twist. quite well done.


 I hated Nine Queens so will most likely give this remake a miss, despite the presence of lovely Maggie Gyllenhaal.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 22, 2005)

Endless Summer 2


----------



## Pieface (Aug 22, 2005)

Are you some sort of secret Australian, Filter?  Please don't tell me that's a surf film....


----------



## Pieface (Aug 22, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Vera Drake - I liked it. Those good old plucky plebs



That got on my wick really badly when I went to see it.  It's the constant snivelling.  I'm sure Imelda Staunton's performance was fantastic but the film was gruelling for all the wrong reasons - usually it's the content with Mike Leigh that gets you....but her character really, really irritated me.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 22, 2005)

Closer - Jude Law, Clive Owen, Julia Roberts
Terrible terrible terrible, cliche of all things bad in British films


----------



## Poi E (Aug 22, 2005)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Are you some sort of secret Australian, Filter?  Please don't tell me that's a surf film....



What's wrong with a surf film, maaaate?

Not seen the second. The first was great.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 22, 2005)

Constantine.

Lots of money spent on effects, but a really bad film.


----------



## tastebud (Aug 22, 2005)

_million dollar baby._ 
not my choice from blockbuster. 
vaguely entertaining: a mix between billy elliott & rocky, i reckon.   
sad ending, but perhaps just because life is a little bit sad this week.


----------



## onemonkey (Aug 22, 2005)

yes - and i thought it was going to be about babies


----------



## passenger (Aug 22, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Vera Drake - I liked it. Those good old plucky plebs




wicked film, "nice cup of tea fred "


----------



## Truly Topcat (Aug 22, 2005)

I watched Essex Boys and Ricky Gervais 'Animals.'

Both entertaining in their own different ways....


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 22, 2005)

The Incredibles


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> The Spanish Prisoner - poorly acted, reasonably obvious too, if you've seen The Sting, but it passed the time nicely.



I really liked this.  Although I haven't seen the Sting...


----------



## herman (Aug 23, 2005)

http://imdb.com/title/tt0151239/

Kolobos- Not a bad film, attempted to push all the right buttons for the genre. Cinematography was reminicent of early Dario Argento, the plot was not that different from My Little Eye, but added elements from Cube and more generic slasher fare (scream, halloween etc).


----------



## Loki (Aug 23, 2005)

Across the Andes by Frog  starring Michael Palin, co-written with Terry Jones. It's one of Palin's _Ripping Yarns_, every episode brilliant comedy.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 23, 2005)

Starship Troopers -


----------



## Juice Terry (Aug 23, 2005)

Live Flesh.

Another superb offering from Almodovar, probably the first of his films to show his more rounded and polished recent style. Fantastic portrayal of Spain growing up fast after Franco.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 23, 2005)

Somersault - Australian film, really good and worth a watch


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 23, 2005)

PieEye said:
			
		

> That got on my wick really badly when I went to see it.  It's the constant snivelling.  I'm sure Imelda Staunton's performance was fantastic but the film was gruelling for all the wrong reasons - usually it's the content with Mike Leigh that gets you....but her character really, really irritated me.



She's just a poor imitation of Mrs Overall


----------



## belboid (Aug 23, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I really liked this.  Although I haven't seen the Sting...


problem with Mamet stuff is that it often doesn't really seem to matter who the actors are, you can close your eyes and you wont miss anything.  Some nice twists, but too many silly ones.  didn't convince me like Glengarry Glenross, or Oleanna. 

Still better than the one he did for Hannibal tho!


----------



## maya (Aug 23, 2005)

The Holy Mountain-   
never gets past that misogynistic scene with a billionaire fingering his mother's mumified corpse to see whether its gonna rain...utter toss  

(last time i ripped the vcr out of the player and threw it out the window- now i stopped the dvd and threw it in the "donation for the salvation army" bin- might confuse some pious souls  )


----------



## boing! (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh Brother Where Art Thou - love that film


----------



## jigsaw (Aug 23, 2005)

*Sahara!*

Bad acting, Bad directing, Bad production, Shite script......

But Hey!  I lurved it


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 23, 2005)

Broken Blossoms (1919 D. W. Griffith) with Lillian Gish.
Set in Limehouse a Chinese chap falls for the adopted fifteen year old daughter of Battling Burrows a xenophobic prize-fighter.

Shockingly middle-class sub-titles.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 23, 2005)

jigsaw said:
			
		

> Bad acting, Bad directing, Bad production, Shite script......
> 
> But Hey!  I lurved it



Agree, wonderfully crap, and it looked like the cast thought so too. Grins being barely concealed.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Aug 24, 2005)

Brass Eye

Twisted genius. Funny and shocking.




			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Michael Grade, then chief executive of Channel 4, repeatedly intervened to demand edits to episodes of Brass Eye, and rescheduled some shows for sensitivity. This interference outraged Morris, who responded by inserting into one episode a subliminal message stating, "Grade is a cunt". [2] As another insult to Grade, Morris supposedly wrote to Nelson Mandela telling him that Grade campaigned for him to be kept in prison, and protested upon his release. He also wrote to musician Paul Simon, claiming that Grade always considered Art Garfunkel the more talented of the duo.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 24, 2005)

"Lifeforce". Dug it out again. Mad as a meat-axe Steve Railsback, a gorgeous naked alien vampire bird and London being wiped out.


----------



## Major Tom (Aug 24, 2005)

Poi E said:
			
		

> "Lifeforce". Dug it out again. Mad as a meat-axe Steve Railsback, a gorgeous naked alien vampire bird and London being wiped out.



I saw  it not long ago - excellent film - ever read the book by Colin Wilson?

Last night I mainly watched the Exorcist with the director's commentary on.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 24, 2005)

Major Tom said:
			
		

> I saw  it not long ago - excellent film - ever read the book by Colin Wilson?



No, will check it out. "The Space Vampires", wasn't it? It's funny, but the film should be terrible, so many digressions, plot holes, silly moments, but it manages to be a great roller-coaster ride nonetheless.


----------



## undercurrents (Aug 24, 2005)

*I watched Mark Thomas Political comedy DVD*

In crystal clear sound and vision, the TV comedian reveals the inside story on how he upset the U.S secret service by putting a bounty on the life of President Bush. Mark also displays how he obtained police surveillance images of himself. Watch the DVD and find out why the funny man was forced to sing for his life underneath a busload of East London arms dealers. Dodge wildy as he takes a potshots at foxhunters, advertisers, and a host of multi-national corporations.

Bonus extras included on the DVD include 'Reach for the Sky'- exploring the activism against UK aviation expansion. The award winning documentary 'Globalisation and the Media' is also included. The film explores both the mainstream and the alternative media coverage of protests. Interviews include Indymedia reporters, CNN president Chris Cramer and The Guardian journalist George Monbiot.

The comic will take you on a mind bending trip through Scotland, go naught to sixty in India, and help you discover what 'the real thing' is in Columbia.
This is a DVD not to be missed. Only a limited number have been made so get them while they are hot!


----------



## belboid (Aug 24, 2005)

blimey, brilliantly snuck in the middle of a thread there so there can be no accusation of spamming - well done! 

is it available from undercurrents magazine by any chance?


----------



## jodal (Aug 24, 2005)

undercurrents said:
			
		

> In crystal clear sound and vision, the TV comedian reveals the inside story on how he upset the U.S secret service by putting a bounty on the life of President Bush. Mark also displays how he obtained police surveillance images of himself. Watch the DVD and find out why the funny man was forced to sing for his life underneath a busload of East London arms dealers. Dodge wildy as he takes a potshots at foxhunters, advertisers, and a host of multi-national corporations.
> 
> Bonus extras included on the DVD include 'Reach for the Sky'- exploring the activism against UK aviation expansion. The award winning documentary 'Globalisation and the Media' is also included. The film explores both the mainstream and the alternative media coverage of protests. Interviews include Indymedia reporters, CNN president Chris Cramer and The Guardian journalist George Monbiot.
> 
> ...


 Damn, I was gonna watch that as well. Now I have to avoid it because its cunty spam.

Hey Ed and Mods, any way of changing the tag line of Mr Undercurrents to Spamming Cunt?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 24, 2005)

Full Metal Jacket - R Lee Ermey as the Drill Sergeant, fucking brilliant    i didn,t realise the start of the Two Live Crew Track "Me so Horny" was sampled from this movie


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2005)

Napoleon Dynamite - tee hee hee hee tee hee hee


----------



## Poi E (Aug 25, 2005)

"Cowboy". The great Glenn Ford and a young Jack Lemmon in fine form.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 25, 2005)

just took delivery of DVDs of Head On (Gegen Die Wand) which i saw at the cinema and is brilliant..

and for a mere 15 quid, a Coen Brothers set with Lebowski, Barton Fink, Blood Simple and Hudsucker Proxy. that's £3.75 a movie, which is just silly


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 25, 2005)

'Sideways.' I thought it was excellent, I'd really recommend it.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 25, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> just took delivery of DVDs of Head On (Gegen Die Wand) which i saw at the cinema and is brilliant..
> 
> and for a mere 15 quid, a Coen Brothers set with Lebowski, Barton Fink, Blood Simple and Hudsucker Proxy. that's £3.75 a movie, which is just silly



where you get the Coen Brothers movies from Dub? if it was online can you give a link, cheers


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 25, 2005)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> where you get the Coen Brothers movies from Dub? if it was online can you give a link, cheers




Amazon 

just search on Coen Brothers


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 25, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Amazon
> 
> just search on Coen Brothers



cheers mate


----------



## maya (Aug 26, 2005)

i just got Barton Fink, but my *crap* DVD player won't play it because it's Zone 1...


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 26, 2005)

google the make of DVD player and you'll find a crack, probably using your remote.

they don't actually make different DVD players for different zones, they just lock them


----------



## maya (Aug 26, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> google the make of DVD player and you'll find a crack, probably using your remote.
> 
> they don't actually make different DVD players for different zones, they just lock them


i know, but seeing as i don't even remotely understand _anything_ more advanced than a wristwatch,
i can't see how i would make use of such info-
i'd probably end up with shortcircuiting the damn thing, or kill myself trying-
ludditism is just irreversably stifling, you know- bad for your cultural prestige...


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 26, 2005)

carnivale episodes 11 and 12.  series over, it was good, ending seemed to be open to another series though


----------



## siarc (Aug 26, 2005)

sergio leone's a fistful of dynamite (giu la testa) which was very fun 

and the first part of godard's notre musique, which was......fun

yes


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 26, 2005)

just watched  Sword of vengance  aka  kozure okami 1  (the first lonewolf and cub movie)


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 26, 2005)

Man bites dog


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 26, 2005)

Watched my Long Way Round DVD again today. Absolutely fasntastic. Buy this series now if you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## DialT0ne (Aug 27, 2005)

Dave Chappelle funniest shit ever


----------



## madamv (Aug 27, 2005)

Oceans 12.   Didnt keep me hooked like 11.  Then before the very end, when they explain how they did it, bubba woke up and I missed it     Typical.


----------



## nacho novo (Aug 27, 2005)

The house of flying daggers.

hhiiiii - yyaaaaa.....


----------



## maya (Aug 27, 2005)

i had a (recently dumped by her b/f) "depressed" friend around last night,
tried to cheer her up a little, and in return _she FORCED ME to watch all the way through her DVD of (the tragic/doom'n'gloom opera) Madame Butterfly!!!_  
....i don't think i've spent 3+ hours being that bored for _years_...


----------



## tastebud (Aug 27, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> i know, but seeing as i don't even remotely understand _anything_ more advanced than a wristwatch,
> i can't see how i would make use of such info-
> i'd probably end up with shortcircuiting the damn thing, or kill myself trying-
> ludditism is just irreversably stifling, you know- bad for your cultural prestige...


that _*cracked*_ me up.
 
i concur.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 27, 2005)

I watched 24 series 4 from 7pm til 4am and now I am mentally exhausted form all the adrenalin.


----------



## maya (Aug 27, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> i concur.


now what we'd REALLY need was a sturdy fella to do _all_ that boring technical stuff FOR us, right?  
...so much for feminism..._< cough >_


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 27, 2005)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> I watched 24 series 4 from 7pm til 4am and now I am mentally exhausted form all the adrenalin.




loser   

i get my adrenalin kicks from sky diving and climbing mountains


----------



## tastebud (Aug 27, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> now what we'd REALLY need was a sturdy fella to do _all_ that boring technical stuff FOR us, right?
> ...so much for feminism..._< cough >_


bollocks to that.
i'll just watch something else.   
however, i might take dub's advice. as i too, had region trouble t'other day...


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 28, 2005)

nacho novo said:
			
		

> The house of flying daggers.
> hhiiiii - yyaaaaa.....



thought it was ok, not much of a plot and the action scenes nowhere near as good as Crouching Tiger


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 28, 2005)

shaolin soccer.  badly dubbed but funny for it, and the rest of it, bizarre film


----------



## Iam (Aug 28, 2005)

The Mean Machine.

The original one, not the Vinnie remake.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 28, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> loser
> 
> i get my adrenalin kicks from sky diving and climbing mountains




 I parascended by running off a mountain with a parachute and floating down  3500 feet for 45 minutes in Olu Deniz, Turkey over the bay, 2 weeks ago. And I did spiral tricks to feel the G -force.And 7 weeks ago  I had a long-lasting free adrenalin surge on my way to work c/o of Germaine Lindsey.  So I think I am entitled to kick back with Jack with impugnity. Up yer bum.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Aug 28, 2005)

Yesterday I watched a Swedish film called '_Anglagard_' ( _House of Angels_) and it was ace. About a small conservative village being thrown into disarray when the landowner dies and leaves everything to a biker cabaret artiste grand daughter whom nobody knew existed. 


Tonight I am ging to watch _Sin City_, has anyone seen this?


----------



## walktome (Aug 28, 2005)

I just watched Don't Look Back, which is a movie about Bob Dylan in London in 1965. It was pretty good. It was mostly a combination of concert footage, interviews, and him fooling around playing instruments with Joan Baez and Bob Neuwirth. He was just basically followed around with a camera the whole time.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 29, 2005)

Lost in Translation - enjoyed it but was distracted due to doing other stuff at the time so a reviewing required


----------



## EatMoreChips (Aug 29, 2005)

Resurrection of the Daleks, thank you very much.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 30, 2005)

watched the DVD of Head On (Gegen Die Wand) which was as utterly brilliant the second time round. Germano-Turkish culture clash goth sex n drugs but with a lot to say and some brilliant performances.


----------



## jodal (Aug 30, 2005)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Tonight I am ging to watch _Sin City_, has anyone seen this?



I have, its shit.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 30, 2005)

dunno if it's shit, but it's certainly over-rated and lacking any real substance. once you get over how good it looks, it's boring


----------



## Juice Terry (Aug 30, 2005)

Dead Man's Shoes

Wonderfully dark low budget revenge brit flick from David Meadows and Paddy Considine. Considine seems to be one of those actors who just has that magic ingredient on screen I can't get enough off.

"God will forgive them. He'll forgive them and allow them into Heaven. I can't live with that."  

Just watch this film its brilliant.


----------



## jodal (Aug 30, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Dead Man's Shoes
> 
> Wonderfully dark low budget revenge brit flick from David Meadows and Paddy Considine. Considine seems to be one of those actors who just has that magic ingredient on screen I can't get enough off.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I watched this the other day. Its a really good film.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2005)

Watership Down.............Loved it!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 30, 2005)

Samurai X - Trust & Betrayal


----------



## Loki (Aug 31, 2005)

Matrix Reloaded and Matrix Revolutions back to back.

Matrix Reloaded: I tried to watch this twice before, but abandoned ship, it was just such a disappointment after the brilliance of The Matrix. This time I decided to avoid comparisons and it is actually quite a good action movie on its own although it drags in places.

Matrix Revolutions: Oh, dear. I only persevered to see what the ending was. And it wasn't worth it.


----------



## belboid (Aug 31, 2005)

finally got round to watching Come and See (idi i smotri)

Utterly mindbogglingly superb.  Every other war film pales into insiginifcance next to this utter horror.


----------



## ch750536 (Aug 31, 2005)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Tonight I am ging to watch _Sin City_, has anyone seen this?



Yup, I thought it was fantastic.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Sep 1, 2005)

*Ratcatcher*

If being grim was a sport, Lynne Ramsay would be in the national team, and a contender for an Olympic gold medal. That said, she does not wallow self-indulgently in misery but delivers it a matter-of-fact, almost incidental way, and it is filmed so beautifully that she can almost be forgiven.

Ratcatcher charts the events following a tragic accident and in particular the impact it has on one young boy. Its setting is the urban squalor of Glasgow during the bin men's strike of the 70s and it is shot with unique visual style and flair. Following the initial tragedy, the central character is exposed to more brutal events that slowly and surely increase the emotional distance between himself and those around him. The boy's inablity to connect with anyone around him leads inevitably to a tragic conclusion. 

Feel good fans should steer well clear, and don't expect a happy ending.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 1, 2005)

The Wire, episodes 6&7, what a cracking series this is.


----------



## jodal (Sep 1, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> The Wire, episodes 6&7, what a cracking series this is.


 Which series?


----------



## Belushi (Sep 1, 2005)

jodal said:
			
		

> Which series?



First one, haven't seen the second yet but someone told me the set up is completely different?


----------



## jodal (Sep 1, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> First one, haven't seen the second yet but someone told me the set up is completely different?


 Not entirely different, the focus just changes slightly from "the towers" to "the docks". Not as gripping as the first series but still very good. 

3rd Series is where it really gets interesting.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Sep 5, 2005)

*Double Indemnity* (1944)

Billy Wilder and Raymond Chandler teamed up to deliver this classic of film noir, credited with creating the mould from which all future _femmes fatales_ were cast. 

Insurance agent Walter Neffs (Fred MacMurray) falls for Phyllis Deitrichson (Barbara Stanwyck), the beautiful and flirtatious wife of a client. Together they hatch a plot to rid Phyllis of her husband and cash in his newly acquired accident policy. Everything goes according to plan until Neffs' colleague gets a hunch that something's not right ...

The studios were allegedly nervous about releasing the film, concerned that audiences may not be able to cope with such an extreme character. Thankfully, they released it anyway, and the duplicitous ice maiden became an essential ingredient in virtually every succesful noir movie.

MacMurray's acting is laughably wooden, but Edward G Robinson shines in a supporting role as Neff's colleague and mentor, while Stanwyck puts in a convincing performance as the cold, calculating Phyllis. The plot is not too challenging, but meanders enough to keep things interesting.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Sep 5, 2005)

'24' series four episodes 3, 4 and 5. The action's definitely hitting its stride.


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2005)

The Battle of Algiers.

Absolute masterpice of a film, unbeatable really.

'Give us your bombers, and we'll give you our baskets' - brilliant!

Only fault was the _awful_ subtitling (whole sentences blatantly missed out) & the facrt that this (USUK) version cuts 15 minutes from the original - mostly of scenes of torture by the French.

Still, an unmissable masterpice tho.


----------



## Ryazan (Sep 5, 2005)

Make this thread a sticky.


----------



## g force (Sep 5, 2005)

A Very Long Engagement

As you'd expect from Jeunet a visually stunning film, with the trademark filters. The 'action' of the war well filmed, and trenches looked pretty realistuic but it ain't a war film and thankfully it was dispersed by his trademark humour. Great acting and some fatnastic lines, particularly the battle between Dominique Pinon's uncle and the postman.

Much better than the reviews made it out to be - it's essentially about Audrey Tatou's character searching for her fiance, who's presumed dead after being sent out in to no man's land for self mutilation. Really it didn't matter whether she found him (no spoliers   ), it was the emotion of the search that's at the core of the film. Nice ending too.

The subtitles were a bit offy in place - they really should find someone who knows French slang and regional terms better to reflect some of the humour and banter between the chracters. And it even had Jody Foster with a passable french accent too


----------



## alco (Sep 5, 2005)

_The Machinist_.

It was very good.

Then I went to bed.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 5, 2005)

*That World police film*

That World police film.

Was pretty good!


----------



## starfish (Sep 5, 2005)

The Machinist. Good film, great perfromance from Christian Bale (i thought i was skinny  ). Kind of guessed the ending though after the DVD box said it was a cross between Fight Club & Memento which was rather stupid of them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> Make this thread a sticky.




Never heard of that film.  Who's in it?


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2005)

starfish said:
			
		

> The Machinist. Good film, great perfromance from Christian Bale (i thought i was skinny  ). Kind of guessed the ending though after the DVD box said it was a cross between Fight Club & Memento which was rather stupid of them.


well, I don't think I'll bother watching now either then!


----------



## starfish (Sep 5, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> well, I don't think I'll bother watching now either then!



Sorry but the comparision was made in an earlier post than mine. You should still see it though, unless youre a right misery guts.


----------



## onemonkey (Sep 6, 2005)

sitting in a travellers caravan yard in friedrichshain watched an amazing documentary / visual poem showing folk music in loads of different nomadic communities.. 

visually stunning film of musicians performing with everyone from children to grandparents dancing and singing along.

unfortuately i have absolutely no idea what it was called or who it was by will ask around


----------



## walktome (Sep 6, 2005)

I went to see March of the Penguins tonight. I was definitely not in the mood for that kind of movie though. I was too sleepy.


----------



## Loki (Sep 6, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> Make this thread a sticky.


Not everyone's into porno films   

* runs *


----------



## jayeola (Sep 6, 2005)

pee-wee herman's playhouse - ultra funny


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 6, 2005)

Not last night but Sunday...24, S4 7-9pm.

Has had some of the best moments yet, and has some very interesting moral issues involved...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 6, 2005)

Entire first series of Spaced.   

I missed it when it was on the telly so it was good to see all the episodes back to back for the first time. I got the feeling that if I was stoned I would have thought this the best thing ever


----------



## Juice Terry (Sep 9, 2005)

First two episodes of The World at War, got all 26 lined up  

Simply the greatest documentary ever made.


----------



## passenger (Sep 9, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> First two episodes of The World at War, got all 26 lined up
> 
> Simply the greatest documentary ever made.




can i come round yours ?


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 9, 2005)

Heathers, Dawn of the Dead (remake) and Assault that Ass #2


----------



## Belushi (Sep 9, 2005)

Watched the last two seconds of the first series of The Wirelast night, cracking stuff. Can't wait to see the second series now.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 9, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Watched the last two seconds of the first series of The Wirelast night, cracking stuff. Can't wait to see the second series now.



you made judgement on a whole series by watching only two seconds?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 9, 2005)

Ninja Scroll


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2005)

Finding Neverland
Coffee & Cigarettes
Manic
Palindromes
Grand Theft Parsons
A Mighty Wind
Do I have time to review them? Yes, but I can't be arsed - GTP is flimsy shite, C&C is flimsy but kinda cool - highlights are Bill Murray with GZA and RZA and Steve Coogan with Alfred Molina. Finding Neverland is great and made me cry. Palindromes has its moments but is rather disappointing. Manic is OK and A Mighty Wind is inspired but not as good as Best In Show.


----------



## Wyn (Sep 10, 2005)

Ghosts of the civil dead. 
An excellent film albeit rather bleak & harrowing.


----------



## Wyn (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh and Buckaroo Banzai's adventures in the 8th dimension which unfortunately was just plain shite.


----------



## Wolfie (Sep 10, 2005)

Shirl and I watched Clerks last night.
In monochrome.
It was good.


----------



## liberty (Sep 10, 2005)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> Shirl and I watched Clerks last night.
> In monochrome.
> It was good.



Watched that again the other week very funny


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 10, 2005)

Beaches 

....cried like a baby...as always


----------



## walktome (Sep 11, 2005)

L.A. Dicks, as part of an indie film festival here right now, Rebelfest. It was pretty funny.


----------



## mattt (Sep 11, 2005)

last one i watched was nobody knows, http://imdb.com/title/tt0408664/.

it's an excellent movie, certainly not one to pop in if you're looking for a lift or laugh though.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 11, 2005)

walktome said:
			
		

> L.A. Dicks, as part of an indie film festival here right now, Rebelfest. It was pretty funny.




oooohhh....love Michael Madsen....glad to hear it was good   

im just watching ladder 49 ....lol....

its not bad but i do have a soft spot for

wah-keen   







lovely, cool  bloke   

(you gonna catch anything at the toronto film fest??? its til the 17th iirc... )


----------



## walktome (Sep 11, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> oooohhh....love Michael Madsen....glad to hear it was good
> 
> (you gonna catch anything at the toronto film fest??? its til the 17th iirc... )



Finally someone knows what movie I'm talking about!   

It took me awhile (the credits, in fact) to realize he was in Reservoir Dogs. He was actually sitting with everyone (well, drinking in a corner) during the film and afterwards I wanted to tell him how much I liked Reservoir Dogs and L.A. Dicks but after signing an autograph for someone he left. Can't say I blame him, it was midnight! He's appearing in a bookstore tomorrow, he has a poetry book, but I unfortunately can't make it.

I don't think I'm going to the Toronto film festival, I've never been before, I'll go one of these years though!


----------



## Sunray (Sep 12, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Heathers, Dawn of the Dead (remake) and Assault that Ass #2



Hehe

Can we have a detailed review of the last one?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 12, 2005)

The Grudge, and Ju-on.

Ju on was sort of funny, the Grudge, formulaic, with a formula from the seventies.


----------



## foo (Sep 12, 2005)

Mr & Mrs Smith. 

I was hoping to see some steamy chemistry between Pitt and Jolie.....


nope.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 12, 2005)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Hehe
> 
> Can we have a detailed review of the last one?



Wonder when someone was gonna notice that little one I tucked in there...

Wolfie - I'd be impressed if you saw a colour version of Clerks since it was shot on mono film...



> Oh and Buckaroo Banzai's adventures in the 8th dimension which unfortunately was just plain shite.



A very divisive film - I agree with you on the 'shite' comment but it's a real marmite film. I know people who adore it and have very earnest conversations about the comic book framing of the film and other toss...


----------



## milesy (Sep 12, 2005)

the mighty boosh, series 1


----------



## mentalchik (Sep 12, 2005)

The Chronicles of Riddick...........

ok'ish but nowhere near as good as Pitch Black !


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 12, 2005)

Football Factory.............for the 100th time!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2005)

I hated that film


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 12, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## Poi E (Sep 12, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Football Factory.............for the 100th time!



Yeah good stuff from a London director. Saw "Bullet Boy" yesterday set on the estates and environs of S London. Good pacey stuff, not preachy and decent performances from the leads. Seems like it's the smaller directors in the UK who have the clues, because the mainstream UK stuff is just mid-Atlantic tosh.

Edit: got it wrong: it's filmed around Hackney, not S London.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2005)

Story of the Weeping Camel.  Beautiful documentary


----------



## killer b (Sep 12, 2005)

best in show. splendid, it was.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 12, 2005)

Farscape: The Peacekeeper Wars.

Mini-series made after the cancellation of the best sci-fi series ever. Great stuff, but I would have much prefered another series rather than have a storyline which I'm guessing was intended to have lasted a series crammed into 4 hours.


----------



## Juice Terry (Sep 13, 2005)

Three more episodes of The World at War: "Barbarossa", "Red Star" and "Stalingrad" left me a total wreck on the sofa   The sheer scale of it...

Watching a quality program like this from the 70's makes you realise just how hopelessly dumbed down everything we're served up now has become.

Should be compulsory viewing in every school.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 13, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> makes you realise just how hopelessly dumbed down everything we're served up now has become..



Turning on the TV usually has that effect for me. Finding it hard to tell the adverts from the programs these days.


----------



## maya (Sep 13, 2005)

*- Threads!! *


----------



## Belushi (Sep 13, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> *- Threads!! *



Scared the shit out of me when I watched it last year.


----------



## belboid (Sep 13, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> *- Threads!! *


features my last but one dwelling that does - briefly, before it is blown to pieces!

what a fillum!


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 13, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Three more episodes of The World at War: "Barbarossa", "Red Star" and "Stalingrad" left me a total wreck on the sofa   The sheer scale of it...
> 
> Watching a quality program like this from the 70's makes you realise just how hopelessly dumbed down everything we're served up now has become.
> 
> Should be compulsory viewing in every school.



Watch 'Monarchy' last night of too engrossed in bemoaning the state of modern TV?


----------



## Juice Terry (Sep 13, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Watch 'Monarchy' last night of too engrossed in bemoaning the state of modern TV?


pardon?


----------



## Belushi (Sep 13, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Three more episodes of The World at War: "Barbarossa", "Red Star" and "Stalingrad" left me a total wreck on the sofa   The sheer scale of it...
> 
> Watching a quality program like this from the 70's makes you realise just how hopelessly dumbed down everything we're served up now has become.
> 
> Should be compulsory viewing in every school.



They're showing it again on UKTV History at the moment, best history series ever made.


----------



## cathal marcs (Sep 13, 2005)

I watched the Wickerman the other night


----------



## shoddysolutions (Sep 13, 2005)

*Life Is Beautiful*

Roberto Benigni stars in this brave take on the holocaust from an entirely new angle, mixing slapstick comedy with pre-war Hollywood values. Benigni plays an Italian jew who woos and weds a local teacher before being imprisoned by the Nazis. He protects his son from the horror that surrounds him by pretending that their imrisonment is a vast, elaborate game. At times touching, at others too saccharine for my tastes, the whole nevertheless comes together and eventually provides a testament to the triumph of humanity's spirit over its darker side.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 13, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> pardon?



The second segment of David Starkey's 'Mondarchy' series started last night with the War of the Roese. I was only enquiring if you'd seen this massively 'dumbed down' piece of programming.

It's a personal thing - I really can't stand that whole 'dumbing down' argument about TV because it simply isn't true, just as the whole 'Golden age of TV in the 60s' crap isn't true - well, no less true than 'The 60s were a golden era for music' tosh as well.


----------



## Juice Terry (Sep 13, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> The second segment of David Starkey's 'Mondarchy' series started last night with the War of the Roese. I was only enquiring if you'd seen this massively 'dumbed down' piece of programming.
> 
> It's a personal thing - I really can't stand that whole 'dumbing down' argument about TV because it simply isn't true, just as the whole 'Golden age of TV in the 60s' crap isn't true - well, no less true than 'The 60s were a golden era for music' tosh as well.


Oh right got you, no, like I said I was watching 3 hours of World at War last night. That Monarchy program looks quite good, I'll probably watch it on dvd though so I don't have to put up with 20 minutes of adverts every hour.


----------



## Ryazan (Sep 13, 2005)

When will they make this thread a sticky?


----------



## Belushi (Sep 13, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> It's a personal thing - I really can't stand that whole 'dumbing down' argument about TV because it simply isn't true, just as the whole 'Golden age of TV in the 60s' crap isn't true - well, no less true than 'The 60s were a golden era for music' tosh as well.



Innit, theres always been a ton of crap on the tv, but imo there is more good programming available than there was in the past.


----------



## belboid (Sep 13, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> The second segment of David Starkey's 'Mondarchy' series started last night with the War of the Roese. I was only enquiring if you'd seen this massively 'dumbed down' piece of programming.
> 
> It's a personal thing - I really can't stand that whole 'dumbing down' argument about TV because it simply isn't true, just as the whole 'Golden age of TV in the 60s' crap isn't true - well, no less true than 'The 60s were a golden era for music' tosh as well.


did you see the bit in yesterdays guardian slagging of Birt for his slagging off of British TV?  blew all the 'golden age' tosh out of the water


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 13, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> did you see the bit in yesterdays guardian slagging of Birt for his slagging off of British TV?  blew all the 'golden age' tosh out of the water



Yup, and I agree with Marchant as well. The whole 'dumbed down' argument simply doesn't hold water if you actually compare schedules from 20/30 years ago and today. Yes there is a higher volume of shite on TV today - but then there are 100+ channels that broadcast 24 hours a day. Back in the 'golden era' there were just about 3 channels which all closed down at 1130/midnight!!

It's a massively different argument to this thread but one that REALLY gets my blood boiling.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2005)

My flatmate watched a film called Hideous! ('A group of rival collectors of severely deformed freakish human beings and the FBI agents that are investigating them must battle against some of their collections which aren't as dead as they seem'), which apparently would have been one of the worst films he's ever seen if hadn't have for a scene where a a man gets robbed by a topless woman in a gorilla mask. I want to watch it now.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 13, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> My flatmate watched a film called Hideous! ('A group of rival collectors of severely deformed freakish human beings and the FBI agents that are investigating them must battle against some of their collections which aren't as dead as they seem'), which apparently would have been one of the worst films he's ever seen if hadn't have for a scene where a a man gets robbed by a topless woman in a gorilla mask. I want to watch it now.



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119288/

I *heart* IMDB

Sounds like a work of art. That there are NO pix of the actresses in this movie doens't bode well, altho the topless gorilla thing sounds like a work of genius


----------



## stdPikachu (Sep 13, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> They're showing it again on UKTV History at the moment, best history series ever made.



w00t! Thanks for the heads up.

The World at War _was_ compulsory viewing at my school (along with Blackadder goes Forth ) when we were studying Hitler's rise to power, and TWaW has to go down as the finest documentary ever made - an incredible chronicle of probably the most important event of the 20th century. Epic in scope and length, it does an incredible job of explaining pretty  much everything that happened in the war. If you've not seen it, you owe it to yourself to watch a few episodes - as Juice Terry points out, the episodes detailing the invasion of Russia are particularly breathtaking in portraying just how bad things got.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 14, 2005)

Ghost Dog: Way of the Samurai.

With Forrest Whittaker. I'd recommend it.


----------



## lyra_k (Sep 14, 2005)

A Lot Like Love with Ashton Kutcher and Amanda Peet.  Meh, it was OK.

I actually thought it started off pretty well in the first third or so, then descended into *why won't they just FUCK for fuck's sake?* near-miss cliches for the rest of the movie.

I must admit I find Ashton Kutcher strangely attractive.  How embarrassing, isn't he designed for acne-ridden 12-year-olds to have crushes on?


----------



## lyra_k (Sep 14, 2005)

The night before that: House of Flying Daggers.

Loved it, but I'm a sucker for martial arts movies.


----------



## lyra_k (Sep 14, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> im just watching ladder 49 ....lol....
> 
> its not bad but i do have a soft spot for
> 
> ...



Oooooh, my nudey masseuse friend gave him a massage and a hand job when they were filming in Baltimore!   

She said he was really sweet too.  The crew (who had visited her establishment before and knew the score) kind of set him up - he had no idea it was *that* kind of massage, and she said he was quite embarrassed and blushy about the whole thing (although he didn't stop her).


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 15, 2005)

lyra_kitten said:
			
		

> Oooooh, my nudey masseuse friend gave him a massage and a hand job when they were filming in Baltimore!
> 
> She said he was really sweet too.  The crew (who had visited her establishment before and knew the score) kind of set him up - he had no idea it was *that* kind of massage, and she said he was quite embarrassed and blushy about the whole thing (although he didn't stop her).




She wasn't wearing a blue velvet dress at the time, was she?


----------



## walktome (Sep 15, 2005)

I just watched Citizen Kane for the first time during my film class and I know it's supposed to be one of the best movies of all time but I was falling asleep in it.


----------



## lyra_k (Sep 15, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> She wasn't wearing a blue velvet dress at the time, was she?



nope, and she's not a plump brunette either.


----------



## Ryazan (Sep 15, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Ghost Dog: Way of the Samurai.
> 
> With Forrest Whittaker. I'd recommend it.



With the Hip Hop loving old mafiosi gangsters.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> With the Hip Hop loving old mafiosi gangsters.


It's a cool movie.


----------



## belboid (Sep 15, 2005)

In A Lonely Place

gawd, I love Humph, wotta guy!


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 15, 2005)

Bizarre Dwarves  :d


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 15, 2005)

walktome said:
			
		

> I just watched Citizen Kane for the first time during my film class and I know it's supposed to be one of the best movies of all time but I was falling asleep in it.



You have learned one of the most important lessons about film, glasshopper. 

Now watch it again and look at the editing, camera angles, use of sound, narrative structure and everything *except* the actual story. 

Then you'll realise why it's a _critics_ choice for best movie ever.

And wait until you get to the French New Wave and other masterpieces such as 'Blue' by Greenaway...


----------



## belboid (Sep 15, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> And wait until you get to the French New Wave and other masterpieces such as 'Blue' by Greenaway...


by _who?_


(& Kane IS great, not just for its astounding use of deep focus, but its wonderful story and magnificent acting and, and, and...all that)


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 15, 2005)

Wasn't it Greenway who made the film which was just a blue screen for 90 mintues, accopanied by a Micheal Nyman soundtrack?

Or was that someone completely different?

Have to disagree on Kane there - IMVHO it's a technical _tour de force_ but lacks the heart needed to carry the tragic hero storyline to the Greco-Romanic level that Welles pretends to...

And I made that bollox up ON THE SPOT!! 

I should be a movie and TV critic...


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 15, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Wasn't it Greenway who made the film which was just a blue screen for 90 mintues, accopanied by a Micheal Nyman soundtrack?
> 
> Or was that someone completely different?



Derek Jarman. it related to his AIDS-related blindness.


----------



## walktome (Sep 15, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> You have learned one of the most important lessons about film, glasshopper.
> 
> Now watch it again and look at the editing, camera angles, use of sound, narrative structure and everything *except* the actual story.
> 
> ...



I just read like 30 pages about Citizen Kane, I know why it's a critics choice for best movie ever. One thing I didn't mention was that I really like how they shot the film, like the camera angles you mentioned. I don't think it's a bad film AT ALL, there were just some gaps in the film and it didn't hold my attention as well as I hope it would.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 15, 2005)

a prize to the first person who explains why William Randolph Hearst was upset about the 'rosebud' element


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 15, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Derek Jarman. it related to his AIDS-related blindness.



 

Whups.


----------



## belboid (Sep 15, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> a prize to the first person who explains why William Randolph Hearst was upset about the 'rosebud' element


hehehe, you cheeky  boy


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 15, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> a prize to the first person who explains why William Randolph Hearst was upset about the 'rosebud' element


 
Would that be the mythical fiver you owe everyone?


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 15, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Would that be the mythical fiver you owe everyone?




what fiver? i never got loaned it.


----------



## milesy (Sep 15, 2005)

the mighty boosh, series 1. again.

imagine that!!


----------



## thestraightman (Sep 15, 2005)

The machinist

You got to hand it to the method acting...


----------



## Jibby! (Sep 16, 2005)

thestraightman said:
			
		

> The machinist
> 
> You got to hand it to the method acting...




awesome film. best of last year for me!

last film i watched was happy endings http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0361693/
maggie gyllenhaal, lisa kudrow, steve coogan, laura dern, ray liotta.  great cast.  one of those multi threaded stories with interlocking characters. about life and love.  nicely paced, lots of good one liners, like 'its like a penis, only bigger' and just an all round solid enjoyable film.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 16, 2005)

lyra_kitten said:
			
		

> Oooooh, my nudey masseuse friend gave him a massage and a hand job when they were filming in Baltimore!
> 
> She said he was really sweet too.  The crew (who had visited her establishment before and knew the score) kind of set him up - he had no idea it was *that* kind of massage, and she said he was quite embarrassed and blushy about the whole thing (although he didn't stop her).


----------



## Wyn (Sep 19, 2005)

I had a bit of an OTT night on Friday, so Saturday I stayed home and had a bit of a DVD fest:
Best in Show – an excellent comedy by the director of This is Spinal Tap, followed by Team America & Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.


----------



## belboid (Sep 19, 2005)

yeah, we watched Team Aemrica:  World Police as welll last night.

Fucking groovy!


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 19, 2005)

Team America, Spongebob Squarepants The Motion Picture, Steam Boy (which has great animation but typically falls apart at the end and has plot holes the size of the grand canyon), Dirty Anal Kelly in Rome II, Akira, Ghost in the Shell and The Aristocrats.

Aristo's is good, if not as funny as I expected it to be.

Oh, and I listened to Derek & Clive a lot so I'll probably be sick and twisted today.


----------



## Ryazan (Sep 19, 2005)

Cunt.    

*D+C*


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 19, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> Cunt.
> 
> *D+C*



You stupid fucking CUNT!

OK, ok that's enough. If it all gets too much I'll start a D&C thread where everyone can call each other cunts and 'the concerned' can rail against tham for being mysoginistic, racist homophobes...


----------



## Ryazan (Sep 19, 2005)

They were/are funny, but cruel as fuck.  To each other. Some personal rivalry and resentment going on underneath it all I think.


----------



## rennie (Sep 19, 2005)

Napoleon Dynamite! good, good film! cringeworthy in some places and very funny.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 20, 2005)

Watched layer cake.  Pretty good, if slightly cliched these days, british gangster film...


----------



## Belushi (Sep 20, 2005)

Finally got round to watching The Battle of Algiers, as good as I'd been told and full of contemporary resonances.


----------



## rennie (Sep 20, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Watched layer cake.  Pretty good, if slightly cliched these days, british gangster film...




i hated it!!!! really couldn't be arsed by the end.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 22, 2005)

Titanic ...til i passed out anyway


----------



## walktome (Sep 22, 2005)

Calender, it was interesting enough.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 25, 2005)

House of the flying daggers


----------



## Jibby! (Sep 25, 2005)

Speak  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0378793/

Can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Jibby! (Sep 25, 2005)

Wrote this on another board, its very vague so it doesn't give anything away, but you still shouldnt read it, just go find it and watch it! 


A really super film, definite recommendation!

Stars the girl from Panic Room, Kristen Stewart, and her performance in this is even better. Amazing really, and she's still only 15 I think.

Its based on a novel of the same name. The whole story is about the girl, and her worsening depression, its about her uncomfortable interactions with the people around her. But around that are so many laugh out loud hilarious moments that it'd probably shame an out and out comedy. Its really layered, very multi-dimensional and its an emotive film so those emotions hit you even stronger as it feels naturalistic.

Also, with these kind of movies in the past, you just get so angry at the main character for not saying how she feels to just make it all stop (which they don't do cuz there'd be no movie), this film is all about why she can't say what she really REALLY needs to.


It makes me want to track down a copy of Welcome to the Dollhouse and watch that, I've never wanted to before because it sounds like such an unenjoyable film, but it sounds similar to this one. (anyone seen both and can draw a comparison?)


----------



## monkeyhead (Sep 26, 2005)

Old Boy, i liked it


----------



## bushphobia (Sep 27, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I watched The Kingdom - Lars Von Trier's mini-series that the shite Stephen King version is based - it is of course immeasuarably superior - but I think I have only half of it - anyone got the second half?



I think there were two or three series of this made, of which, the U.K. is lucky to have tyhe whole first season. The Danes must hate us. I'm willing to send back that shite beer they import to us for the rest.


----------



## Bajie (Sep 27, 2005)

Part of Season 1 of "The Shield", American Cop TV series, pretty good series and the skin head cop is one twisted fucker.


----------



## bushphobia (Sep 27, 2005)

Have to admit it....Used to be a big stephen King fan....realy liked the original Salem's lot when i was younger, so i had to quench my curiosity.

The remake of Salem's Lot stars Rob Lowe as Ben myers.
Has Donald Sutherland doing over the top twisted antiques shop owner thing with his tongue tied, if not superglued to his cheek.
Rutger Hauer as the vampire Barlow is about as scary as dr Franenfurter from rocky horror.

Thing is....it was'nt so bad. Everything looks kind of bleek and ominous, but just does'nt hit the spot.

Oh, and Elektra.
Someone that frequents these boards suggetsed i give it a try a while ago....  

Sexy ninja psycho hard assasin becomes baby sitter for one of the spy kids. Grrrr grrrr fucking grrrr.   

Terrance Stamp was almost good as Stick in it though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 28, 2005)

today i watched 

corpse bride -  i found it unfortunatly crap ...  i really wantedit to be good  but it failed to deliver

around the world in 80 days - not too bad mildly funny  and  jackie chan  was .... well jackie chan    and he really can sing too!

charlie and the chocolate factory -  you know  i really liked this  ...   the  wonka charactor is nicly twited in a   very michal jackson kinda way   and  the  ompalumpa  music video styles  are well worth seeing  

Kono Minikuku Mo Utsukushii Sekai - more from gainax ...   heatbreaking yet beutifull .... well   it's gainax  what more can i say    not as good as mahoromatic though


----------



## pk (Sep 28, 2005)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> today i watched
> 
> Kono Minikuku Mo Utsukushii Sekai



Dude I just translated that into English:



> Squeal Spunky Dog Mother Cock Go Bow Wow ???



Seriously dude, are you putting these kinds of films on your credit card?


----------



## walktome (Sep 28, 2005)

The Wild Parrots of Telegraph Hill. I liked it a lot. That might just be because I've always had birds as pets (when I didn't have cats, that is) and because I love San Francisco. It was a bit sappy at moments but still good. I could have watched those birds fly around for a lot longer than 83.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 28, 2005)

it's an iligal download man ....   i keep my underage incest beastialy porn  undercover!


(to all who lack  humour  the real title  is  "this ugly and beutifull world")


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2005)

Society - really quite clever amongst the gore and the body horror


----------



## pootle (Sep 28, 2005)

I saw "Garden State" last night, and really enjoyed it.  Lovely story, and a grate soundtrack.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 28, 2005)

Eita said:
			
		

> Part of Season 1 of "The Shield", American Cop TV series, pretty good series and the skin head cop is one twisted fucker.



Best cop show ever.

Have the first two series on DVD and I'm waiting for the third to come out.

Keep missing episodes from the fourth series because 5 show it on Saturday nights, the ones I have caught have been as good as ever though, with Glenn Close excellent as the new Captain.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2005)

pootle said:
			
		

> I saw "Garden State" last night, and really enjoyed it.  Lovely story, and a grate soundtrack.



This seems to be a proper Marmite movie - some friends absolutely detested it, but others were blown away by it. I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 28, 2005)

i liked it a lot while i watched it and forgot it the moment it finished.

it was very much of a type - lots of 'simple special magical moments' while a couple fall in love, bittersweet, wacky, all that.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 28, 2005)

Ed Wood.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 28, 2005)

pootle said:
			
		

> I saw "Garden State" last night, and really enjoyed it.  Lovely story, and a grate soundtrack.



Hey don't you know the Garden State backlash started ages ago!

It started out as a film people said was good because it was a bit of an indie movie, but as soon as it became popular the usual suspects immediately denounced it as crap!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm gonna watch Lord of War tonight - the Nicholas Cage film by Andrew Niccol (who wrote Truman Show and also directed Gattaca and Simone, both of which I really liked, so I have high hopes for it, and I like cage when he does stuff away from the main mainstream).

Will report back after...


----------



## Ryazan (Sep 28, 2005)

About to watch Betty Amann smoulder on the screen in my new copy of Asphalt   .


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i liked it a lot while i watched it and forgot it the moment it finished.
> 
> it was very much of a type - lots of 'simple special magical moments' while a couple fall in love, bittersweet, wacky, all that.



Sounds liek Punch Drunk Love which I loved for those reasons but everyone else seemed to hate


----------



## pootle (Sep 28, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> This seems to be a proper Marmite movie



I like Marmite! But hated "Punch Drunk Love"! 

But yeah, I see what Dub means about forgetting it instantly.  It was very *nice* (but not in a sickly way) and tbh, nothing much happens really, but that ain't necessarily a bad thing.  

I can't see what there would be to "hate" about Garden State tbh - it's pretty unoffensive.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 28, 2005)

i watched the 1982 version of The Thing  

now i hate horrors films but i really enjoyed this as it only made me jump in one place. 

now i need to watch the 50's version


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2005)

pootle said:
			
		

> I can't see what there would be to "hate" about Garden State tbh - it's pretty unoffensive.



They thought the script was toecurlingly awful and the ending was terrible


----------



## pootle (Sep 28, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> They thought the script was toecurlingly awful and the ending was terrible




My heart of flint must be softening with my advancing years, but I thought the ending was lovely! That's the marmite ick factor though I guess!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Oct 1, 2005)

dodgeball, thought it was pretty funny


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 3, 2005)

I saw a movie called Into The Blue this weekend.

It's ok, if you like lingering underwater from-beneath shots of Jessica Alba's crotch framed by pumping thighs.

This movie answers the question: how far can you pull a bikini bottom up a girl's butt crack? 

I saw so much camel toe I thought I'd fallen asleep and woken up watching Lawrence of Arabia.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Oct 3, 2005)

*After Hours*

Martin Scorsese's cliche-ridden contribution to the 'yuppie nightmare' oevre of the mid-80s completely fails to hit the spot over and over again. Cardboard characters, wafer-thin plot, etc etc.

Our hero (Griffin Dunne) tracks down a woman (Rosanna Arquette) he meets in a diner to her SoHo loft and is subsequently catapulted into a nightmare world populated by neurotic women and leather-clad muscle marys.

What went wrong? Did somebody do too much coke?


----------



## Poi E (Oct 3, 2005)

"Some Kind of Monster". Metallica doco shot during the recording of their last album. Must have bummed out quite a few fans, showing family life and what a calculating wuss Lars Ulrich is. Great footage showing Dave Mustaine getting all tearful during a reunion with Ulrich about getting kicked out of Metallica. Yeah, it's like you only went on to became a mega-millionaire with Megadeth...and make better music.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 3, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I saw a movie called Into The Blue this weekend.
> 
> It's ok, if you like lingering underwater from-beneath shots of Jessica Alba's crotch framed by pumping thighs.
> 
> ...



*makes note to buy DVD when it comes out*


----------



## belboid (Oct 3, 2005)

Mulholland Drive.

Which I understood entirely, for about two-thirds of it.


----------



## Juice Terry (Oct 3, 2005)

Watched the first half of The Life Aquatic before falling asleep on the sofa, excellent stuff, really looking forward to the second half tonight.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Oct 3, 2005)

celeb XXX.  such a let down as i'm sure is often the way with porn, you couldn't really tell if it really was sally out of home and away.  though abi titmuss did have the cracking exchange with john leslie; 'what's she doing abi?' 'she's got her tongue in my ass...  i quite like it'


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 3, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> celeb XXX.  such a let down as i'm sure is often the way with porn, you couldn't really tell if it really was sally out of home and away.  though abi titmuss did have the cracking exchange with john leslie; 'what's she doing abi?' 'she's got her tongue in my ass...  i quite like it'





Never got the whole seleb porn thing meself - altho Pam and Tommy showed the world how it should be done 

The trick is to sneak the porn into a battery of sensible/intellectual/worthy films that you've watched tho...


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 3, 2005)

watched Natural Born Killers, years after a first viewing.

i was right first time - stylishly made but an attempt at social satire that would embarrass a precocious 13 year old.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2005)

The Bird People in China


----------



## Bomber (Oct 3, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> watched Natural Born Killers, years after a first viewing.
> 
> i was right first time - stylishly made but an attempt at social satire that would embarrass a precocious 13 year old.



 Yes ! A very accurate and concise review, I still love the movie though, a victory for style over content, not unlike the DVD I watched last night ...'Sin City'


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 3, 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Yes ! A very accurate and concise review, I still love the movie though, a victory for style over content, not unlike the DVD I watched last night ...'Sin City'




Sin City is exactly that - it looks great but.. erm.. that's it. i mean, NBK is IMO a better film than Sin City, but not by much... and Robert Downey Jr is fucking dreadful in it.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 3, 2005)

Sympathy for Mr Vengeance


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 3, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Sin City is exactly that - it looks great but.. erm.. that's it. i mean, NBK is IMO a better film than Sin City, but not by much... and Robert Downey Jr is fucking dreadful in it.



I saw Sin City a few nights ago. Looks kind of neat, but it was boring in parts. Mind you, if they were trying to do a faithful rendition of a comic book, it might be a bit much to expect deep and convoluted plot lines.


----------



## belboid (Oct 4, 2005)

Mulholland Drive.

I only meant to re-watch the first five minutes, but got kinda sucked in and had to stay with it.

This time it _definitely_ made sense!


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 4, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> Mulholland Drive.
> 
> I only meant to re-watch the first five minutes, but got kinda sucked in and had to stay with it.
> 
> This time it _definitely_ made sense!




do you subscribe to the '1st half was a dream the woman in the 2nd half was having' school of thought?


----------



## belboid (Oct 4, 2005)

pretty much, there is (obviously!) a tad more to it than that (they're kinda the same person as well in the first 'half' and there's stuff about the whole 'changing' nature of hollywood in it) and i still think there are a few bits that dont gel, so maybe the second half is a dream as well, but.....yeah, that's about it.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2005)

(That's how i read it as well)

I watched Samurai Assasin which sounds like a cheapo exploitation job but is actually more like a very bloody jacobean tradegy with Mifune giving one of his greatest performances and with a final snow covered battle scene that Scorsesse obviously intended to update for the opening of GONY.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 4, 2005)

Oldboy


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 5, 2005)

The Hudsucker Proxy.. forgotten how marvellous this film is. i know the Coens get accused of being plagiarists or stylists, of just making genre films, but that's nonsense. there's real love and heart in their movies, especially this one.. funny as fuck, brilliantly observed... lovely


----------



## Belushi (Oct 5, 2005)

Alexander (Directors Cut) I'd heard it was poor but I had no idea how totally shit this film is.  Absolutely appalling casting, terrible dialogue, a story all over the place; I switched off before the end.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 5, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> The Hudsucker Proxy.. forgotten how marvellous this film is. i know the Coens get accused of being plagiarists or stylists, of just making genre films, but that's nonsense. there's real love and heart in their movies, especially this one.. funny as fuck, brilliantly observed... lovely



I picked up a 4 film Coen Bros box set - Big Lebowski, Hudsucker, Blood Simple and Barton Fink.

Even the romcom with CZJD & Clooney was too bad, not a patch on previous films but still, but I think they're genii and I'm gutted it took me such a long time to start watching their films.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I picked up a 4 film Coen Bros box set - Big Lebowski, Hudsucker, Blood Simple and Barton Fink.



same here. best £15 i've spent this year


----------



## The Groke (Oct 5, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> same here. best £15 i've spent this year




only £15??

Where did you get this from Dub?


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 5, 2005)

HMV, they've got a sale on, not the 3-4-£20 CRACK deal they do. 

That's always bad. I go in and say 'Right, you're only spending £40' and usually walk out havign spent £100 with 15 films to watch...


----------



## The Groke (Oct 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> HMV, they've got a sale on, not the 3-4-£20 CRACK deal they do.
> 
> That's always bad. I go in and say 'Right, you're only spending £40' and usually walk out havign spent £100 with 15 films to watch...



Arse - no HMV here in Dubai......

 

Best get the missus to grab me a copy back home!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2005)

Yesterday I watched Crash, which was alright.  Not as great as some have claimed.  Am going to watch American Splendo(u)r later.

Am mostly downloading this 'Firefly' series to see what the fuss is about!  Watched one episode so far, quite liked it.


----------



## belboid (Oct 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> HMV, they've got a sale on, not the 3-4-£20 CRACK deal they do.
> 
> That's always bad. I go in and say 'Right, you're only spending £40' and usually walk out havign spent £100 with 15 films to watch...


damn, I'm gonna have to go have a look (despite the utter lack of soul in the Coens)


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 5, 2005)

Watched Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey, having watched the Excellent Adventure on Sunday night (FoaF over from Oz hasn't seen either of them).

Just as dumb funny as I remember them


----------



## The Groke (Oct 5, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Yesterday I watched Crash, which was alright.  Not as great as some have claimed.  .



I watched this the other night and I enjoyed it way more than I thought I would, given what I knew about it and what I had heard.

I thought the first half was a little heavy-handed:

"Yes I get it. Everyones a racist now stop beating me round the head with it"

But after it settled down I thought it wrapped itself up fairly strongly - depending on your ability to suspend disbelief at all of the "coincidences" that occurred.

A tentative thumbs up I guess....


----------



## The Groke (Oct 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Watched Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey, having watched the Excellent Adventure on Sunday night (FoaF over from Oz hasn't seen either of them).
> 
> Just as dumb funny as I remember them




"You just melvined _Death_ dude"


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Watched Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey, having watched the Excellent Adventure on Sunday night (FoaF over from Oz hasn't seen either of them).
> 
> Just as dumb funny as I remember them



 Great films, both of them, in their own way


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 5, 2005)

> depending on your ability to suspend disbelief at all of the "coincidences" that occurred.



I'm currently reading a Chuck Pahlaniuk book called 'True Stories' and some of the utterly bizarre coincidences and chain's of events e relates that ACTUALLY HAPPENED make the coincidences in Crash look everyday.

I read a fair bit of non-fiction about cause/effect and event chains and stuff and there's shit that happens IRL that, if scritped in a movie, wouldn't even make it past the first rewrite, let alone to screen, as being too contrived.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2005)

The Groke said:
			
		

> I watched this the other night and I enjoyed it way more than I thought I would, given what I knew about it and what I had heard.
> 
> I thought the first half was a little heavy-handed:
> 
> ...



I concur pretty strongly with this analysis.  First half had the subtlety of an Oliver Stone film on steroids.  Second half I warmed to it a lot more and ended up thinking it wasn't too bad.

First half i had the recurring thought that it should be renamed "Crash Bang Wallop"...


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I picked up a 4 film Coen Bros box set - Big Lebowski, Hudsucker, Blood Simple and Barton Fink.
> 
> Even the romcom with CZJD & Clooney was too bad, not a patch on previous films but still, but I think they're genii and I'm gutted it took me such a long time to start watching their films.


 All the shit one's then.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 5, 2005)

Grrr *Shakes fist @ BA*

I can understand Hudsucker, but BL and Blood Simple?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Grrr *Shakes fist @ BA*
> 
> I can understand Hudsucker, but BL and Blood Simple?


 Actually BL is a great film - but i get the feeling it's been chucked in to sell the other crap.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 5, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Actually BL is a great film - but i get the feeling it's been chucked in to sell the other crap.



muppet


----------



## belboid (Oct 5, 2005)

Blood Simple is also, well very very clever anyway.....


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 5, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> muppet


 I think i've ODed on the coens - now they just leave me recognising the artfullnes of what they do, but not really liking it anymore - or the intellect behind them. I think Wes Anderson does something similiar to what they do but in a far more _warm_ and human way.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 5, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I concur pretty strongly with this analysis.  First half had the subtlety of an Oliver Stone film on steroids.  Second half I warmed to it a lot more and ended up thinking it wasn't too bad.
> 
> First half i had the recurring thought that it should be renamed "Crash Bang Wallop"...



Then it is settled.

 

Anyone got any objections?


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 5, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> I think i've ODed on the coens - now they just leave me recognising the artfullnes of what they do, but not really liking it anymore - or the intellect behind them. I think Wes Anderson does something similiar to what they do but in a far more _warm_ and human way.



Now, y'see I find Wes Anderson really...dry? Funny but in a dull way? Can't put my finger on it, but I find the Coen pix to be a lot more satisfying.

Horses for courses tho innit? As filmmakers they are among the best in US cinema...or were anyway.


----------



## belboid (Oct 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I picked up a 4 film Coen Bros box set - Big Lebowski, Hudsucker, Blood Simple and Barton Fink.


cool - just picked this up meself now.  Less than the bloomin' Punk:Attitude dvd, tho I think that that's what I'll be watching tonight.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Now, y'see I find Wes Anderson really...dry? Funny but in a dull way? Can't put my finger on it, but I find the Coen pix to be a lot more satisfying.
> 
> Horses for courses tho innit? As filmmakers they are among the best in US cinema...or were anyway.



You see, I prefer Anderson's films.  Particularly the Life Aquatic, although I was less keen on Royal Tenenbaums.

Best filmmakers in US cinema - the ones I look out for are: Peter Weir, Christopher Nolan, Terry Gilliam, Tim Burton, David Fincher

Might not always make great films, but will always interest me just to see what their latest effort is like.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2005)

Should add Jim Jarmusch to that list too...


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 5, 2005)

> Terry Gilliam, Tim Burton,



I often feel like thse guys are honourary Brits for some reason...

Seeing Fincher's name reminded me of watching Fight Club over the weekend and being stoned enough to start an internal dialogue about the hyperreal look of the film and how it should be used more often...AND I had NO IDEA he directed Paula Abduls early pop vids...and that he was assistant camera on the minatures unit on ROTJ...blimey, I *heart* imdb


----------



## Poi E (Oct 5, 2005)

Terry Gilliam is a Brit, isn't he? Nolan is one too, Weir is an Aussie.

googled, apparently Gilliam is not, but has taken Brit citizenship. Oops!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2005)

Poi E said:
			
		

> Terry Gilliam is a Brit, isn't he? Nolan is one too, Weir is an Aussie.
> 
> googled, apparently Gilliam is not, but has taken Brit citizenship. Oops!



Fair dos... I was thinking about people working in Hollywood, but making films that were more interesting than average, regardless of nationality...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I often feel like thse guys are honourary Brits for some reason...
> 
> Seeing Fincher's name reminded me of watching Fight Club over the weekend and being stoned enough to start an internal dialogue about the hyperreal look of the film and how it should be used more often...AND I had NO IDEA he directed Paula Abduls early pop vids...and that he was assistant camera on the minatures unit on ROTJ...blimey, I *heart* imdb



Yeah, i love the look of Fincher's films.  And Nolan's too, they seem quite similar directors.  Some bits from batman Begins looked like they were guest-directed by Fincher...


----------



## belboid (Oct 5, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Fair dos... I was thinking about people working in Hollywood, but making films that were more interesting than average, regardless of nationality...


but he isn't anyway - he's a goddamned yankee!

well.....born in Minneapolis, lived there till adulthood, did take out british citizenship in the eighties (I think it was)


----------



## Poi E (Oct 5, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Fair dos... I was thinking about people working in Hollywood, but making films that were more interesting than average, regardless of nationality...



Sure, I was responding to kyser really...and incorrectly  Interesting how outsiders are doing some of the best stuff in Hollywood.


----------



## Bajie (Oct 5, 2005)

Watched a Japanese film called "Casshern" (made in 2004) this evening, very long, extremely beautiful and made no sense what so ever until the last 20 minutes........ then the whole film fell into place, its was one of those "ahhh so now I understand!" moments, lol, I think I will need to watch it agine some time soon.

In fact in terms of cinematography, plot and drama this is the best film I have seen in a long time, the only let down was that the subtitles where sometimes hard to read.(white text + sometimes white background)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 5, 2005)

i heard it was a little hard to understand with out knowing about the original anime  and the genral translation was a tad dubious  but i'm glad to hear  it wasn't as  bad as the rumours


----------



## java1200 (Oct 5, 2005)

American Splendor.


----------



## Bajie (Oct 5, 2005)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> i heard it was a little hard to understand with out knowing about the original anime  and the genral translation was a tad dubious  but i'm glad to hear  it wasn't as  bad as the rumours


I would agree with that, seeing the orginal Anime before hand would have made it seem a lot more familar, I havent though and in a way it is good to see it without any prior knowledge as it where, but I think 1 viewing is not enough as it was pretty puzzling for most of the film without having prior knowledge, and not until the very end does it make sense.


----------



## Bajie (Oct 5, 2005)

BTW Shippou, I have been trying to get the name of a Japanese animation I saw whilst in America, it was about 3 homeless people (a middle aged man, a tranvestite and a young girl) who find a baby, pretty distinictive film but I can not remember much more about it apart from that, made fairly recenly I think and a very moving film. Any ideas?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 5, 2005)

could it possibly be Tokyo Godfathers


----------



## Bajie (Oct 5, 2005)

yes! that's the one, thanks.


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 6, 2005)

Dangerous Lives of Alter Boys 

enjoyed that


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2005)

Watched an aussie film called The Rage in Placid Lake - a bit like Rushmore and other films about quirky kids not fitting in. Very funny first hour but seemed to bottle it at the end and went all teen-soap.


----------



## Andy the Don (Oct 6, 2005)

Downfall - absolutely horrific, I still wonder how the Germans, a race who gave us Luther, Beethoven & Goethe could have been taken in by Hitler. It showed that even right up to end the German people & high command were devoted to the man & still expecting him to lead them to the final victory as the Soviet tanks were rolling down the Liedensplein.


----------



## passenger (Oct 6, 2005)

*The Machinest* never herd of it before, but what a film   it sorter of answerd 

some very deep questions for me, it was just like yeah at the end.. can`t say 

how much i liked it, might even do a dylexic blog on it if your lucky  


or am i just wierd


----------



## Ryazan (Oct 6, 2005)

Got a cheapo copy of Roman Polanski's version of Tess (of the D'urbevilles) on DVD with the lovely Natassia Kinski.  It is probably one of the best versions I have seen of Hardy's novel, although there was a decent telly adaptation a few years ago, back in the late 90's which was good too. With Jusitne Waddell as the pure woman.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Oct 7, 2005)

some really bizarre japanese cartoon, i think the dvd was called memories.  had some messed up dead opera singer hi-jacking spacemen and the second one was the thickest man ever as a human stink bomb killing the population but being too dense to realise it was him.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Oct 7, 2005)

The Virgin Spring. Bloody excellent.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 8, 2005)

Anchorman - was too tired and fell asleep halfway through gotta watch it again


----------



## passenger (Oct 8, 2005)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> Anchorman - was too tired and fell asleep halfway through gotta watch it again




i would`nt bother TBO


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 8, 2005)

passenger said:
			
		

> i would`nt bother TBO



I'm glad I'm not the only one to be baffled by the hype behind Anchorman.  I watched about 30 minutes and turned it off (which is something I very rarely do) because it was just so unfunny.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Oct 9, 2005)

_The "Freebie" Cabaret DVD, I got with yesterday's Times_
Before that, The Boomtown Rats Video Compilation DVD....


----------



## walktome (Oct 9, 2005)

Big Fish. I found the ending pretty sad.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Oct 9, 2005)

Rob Bryden as Peter De Lane doing director's commentaries for programmes like Bonanza, The Bounder, Flambards and Only When I Laugh.
Utterly fucking hilarious.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 10, 2005)

It was on telly last night.
The Bunker ......................................... 

German soldiers face their darkest demons while sheltering in a haunted bunker in this Second World War horror film. The feature debut of director Rob Green, it follows the members of a platoon who are hiding from advancing US forces, but their supposedly safe haven is built over the site of a frenzied medieval massacre and soon the soldiers start experiencing mysterious occurrences. Are supernatural forces at work? Or are the troops psychologically manifesting their darkest guilty demons?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Oct 10, 2005)

first hour of bus 174, it's a fairly hefty 2 hours 20 so thought two sittings would be needed to tackle this one


----------



## Juice Terry (Oct 10, 2005)

Sideways, enjoyed it, good acting, some very funny bits but ultimately just couldn't really get past what a pair of tossers the two guys were, stealing money off your mum ffs


----------



## sunflower (Oct 10, 2005)

Silkwood with Meryl Streep, Kurt Russell and Cher. Pretty good.


----------



## belboid (Oct 10, 2005)

Punk:Attitude a film by Don Letts.

And a fucking excellant one it is too, pretty much everyone from the US punk scene gets in for a comment or two, tho its a bit surprising that thre aremore from the UK scene. Rollins & Biafra are amusingly scathing about the Agnostic Front et al jock punks.  David Johanssen makes Pete Burns look good these days, and John Cale is utterly starlike.  Well worth a watch.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 12, 2005)

Two last night thanks to insomnia, both with pretty similiar themes. Kitano's Hanna-bi and the Smaurai classic Sword of Doom. I'm steadily working through the Kitano films and i'm quickly coming to the conclusion that he's a better film maker then Miike, despite all the innovations and outrageousness of the latter. There's something far more human about Kitano's films - something to empathise with and connect with, with Miike's films you're tend to just sit there shocked/laughing at the cheek of what you're seeing. Anyway, both excellent films - had been trying to get Sword of Doom for ages.


----------



## thestraightman (Oct 12, 2005)

Hitler as an artist film Max. A convincing evolution of the frothing at the mouth type from the strarving shy painter.

John Cussak was ace as the art dealer Max too


----------



## stdPikachu (Oct 12, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Two last night thanks to insomnia, both with pretty similiar themes. Kitano's Hanna-bi and the Smaurai classic Sword of Doom. I'm steadily working through the Kitano films and i'm quickly coming to the conclusion that he's a better film maker then Miike



You've taken your first step into a wider world 

IMHO, Hana-bi is one of the finest and most emotive films I've ever seen, despite having almost no dialogue (good if you don't like subtitles ). It's an absolute masterpiece, and even more amazing when you realise Kitano wrote, directed and starred in it - how many Hollywood numpties can do that?!

As great and as shlocky as Miike is, Kitano is simply in a completely different class.


----------



## rowan (Oct 13, 2005)

Hawkwind, Solstice at Stonehenge 1984   

Got it through from play.com yesterday, along with the 1970 Isle of White Festival. Think I'm re-living my youth!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 13, 2005)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> You've taken your first step into a wider world
> 
> IMHO, Hana-bi is one of the finest and most emotive films I've ever seen, despite having almost no dialogue (good if you don't like subtitles ). It's an absolute masterpiece, and even more amazing when you realise Kitano wrote, directed and starred in it - how many Hollywood numpties can do that?!
> 
> As great and as shlocky as Miike is, Kitano is simply in a completely different class.


 I think Dolls is the best one i've seen by him. 

Watched German seven-type film called Tattoo last night - pretty good, some very disturbing images, but let down a bit by the too obvious plot.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 13, 2005)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> You've taken your first step into a wider world
> 
> IMHO, Hana-bi is one of the finest and most emotive films I've ever seen, despite having almost no dialogue (good if you don't like subtitles ). It's an absolute masterpiece, and even more amazing when you realise Kitano wrote, directed and starred in it - how many Hollywood numpties can do that?!
> 
> As great and as shlocky as Miike is, Kitano is simply in a completely different class.



Agreed.  Hana Bi is one of my favourite films ever.  An utter masterpiece.

It's a disgrace how few people have seen it.  It's like Tarantino would be if he had soul and beauty.


----------



## belboid (Oct 13, 2005)

rowan said:
			
		

> Hawkwind, Solstice at Stonehenge 1984


mmm, interesting.....is it the same traklist as on the album, or are there any other exciting bits chucked in?


----------



## stdPikachu (Oct 13, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Agreed.  Hana Bi is one of my favourite films ever.  An utter masterpiece.
> 
> It's a disgrace how few people have seen it.  It's like Tarantino would be if he had soul and beauty.



First time I saw it on channel 4 late at night, it was being marketed as yet another exercise in Japanese cop/Yakuza violence (and I've talked to a few people before who were put off watching the film for the same reason), which is possibly the worst way of advertising this film I can imagine. Sure. it's full of some quite astonishingly violent sequences, but they are never _ever_ glorified, and if anything the film is more about Nishi dealing with the guilt of his own violent tendencies and their unfortunate consequences. It's just another example of Hollywood's arrogance that Kitano didn't win an Oscar for it - it's as close to perfect as I can imagine a movie being. Not a single wasted shot, not a single wasted line of dialogue, no patronisation - just an absorbing story littered with incredibly well portrayed characters. Simple and hauntingly beautiful. Hopefully, in time, Kitano will be realised as one of Japan's great filmmakers (better than Kurosawa IMHO). Hana-bi is Kitano's magnum opus, and if he ever tops this film I will be in heaven.

P.S. on reading IMDB I was also shocked to learn that Kitano also painted all the pictures (which are a major part of the movie BTW) and composed a portion of the score. Is there anything this man can't do?!

P.P.S. Hana-bi is sometimes referred to as Fireworks, but IIRC it literally translates to "fire-flower", which is a kinda double meaning on Kitano's character.

If you consider yourself a fan of cinema, you owe it to yourself to see this film. It's quite simply a work of art.


----------



## tastebud (Oct 13, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> but ultimately just couldn't really get past what a pair of tossers the two guys were


how peculiar.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 13, 2005)

I watched Hitchhiker's Guide (film, not TV series) last night. Flawed but ultimately really enjoyable.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 13, 2005)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> First time I saw it on channel 4 late at night, it was being marketed as yet another exercise in Japanese cop/Yakuza violence (and I've talked to a few people before who were put off watching the film for the same reason), which is possibly the worst way of advertising this film I can imagine. Sure. it's full of some quite astonishingly violent sequences, but they are never _ever_ glorified, and if anything the film is more about Nishi dealing with the guilt of his own violent tendencies and their unfortunate consequences. It's just another example of Hollywood's arrogance that Kitano didn't win an Oscar for it - it's as close to perfect as I can imagine a movie being. Not a single wasted shot, not a single wasted line of dialogue, no patronisation - just an absorbing story littered with incredibly well portrayed characters. Simple and hauntingly beautiful. Hopefully, in time, Kitano will be realised as one of Japan's great filmmakers (better than Kurosawa IMHO). Hana-bi is Kitano's magnum opus, and if he ever tops this film I will be in heaven.
> 
> P.S. on reading IMDB I was also shocked to learn that Kitano also painted all the pictures (which are a major part of the movie BTW) and composed a portion of the score. Is there anything this man can't do?!
> 
> ...


 Have you seen Dolls?


----------



## stdPikachu (Oct 13, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Have you seen Dolls?



I haven't, no. But as soon as I get some cash together I'm gonna be buying a load of Kitano DVD's (currently the only one I have is Hana-bi) as I haven't seen Sonatine in ages.

Judging by the fact you mention it in the context of Han-bi and the comments about it on IMDB, I take it it's a pretty good flick


----------



## rowan (Oct 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted by rowan
> Hawkwind, Solstice at Stonehenge 1984







			
				belboid said:
			
		

> mmm, interesting.....is it the same traklist as on the album, or are there any other exciting bits chucked in?




I don't know about the album, but the DVD is 1hr 50mins long, and does show bits of the festival site (and Nik Turner having a dump    ) and the Stones at dawn, but it's mainly Hawkwind. Well worth buying


----------



## Bajie (Oct 13, 2005)

Tried to watch 'Dark Water' a Japanese film made a few years ago, audio didnt work though. Suppose I could of just watched it and read the subtitiles but after a couple of minutes it didnt seem worth it. I could of course buy a copy if I wanted a proper version..


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 14, 2005)

i've just watched the 6th episode of Carnivale first series, Now i find out it's been cancelled by HBO


----------



## Juice Terry (Oct 14, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> how peculiar.


  don't you think stealing money from your mum and shagging another woman a week before you get married makes you a tosser?


----------



## quamp1 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ah, the one I saw was Nurse Witch Komugi, Volume 2. 
Anime is getting popular in the USA, but this one is just hillarious.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2005)

watched Sin city last night which was damn good also league of gentlemen apocalypse which is ok ( and thats being kind )


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 14, 2005)

quamp1 said:
			
		

> Ah, the one I saw was Nurse Witch Komugi, Volume 2.
> Anime is getting popular in the USA, but this one is just hillarious.



it's quite  good  ... the guy is a mojor lolicon though hehe 

i have the OVA  and it's really good    but  probably  quite odd for most as about 50% of the jokes  are to do with  distinctive japanese culture  (in the ova  it's all to do with  osaka)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Oct 14, 2005)

New Order - "A Collection". Videos from '80 onwards. Some good, some bad, some abominable (Kathryn Bigelow and Keith Allen, go to the back of the class). Notable for two works of genius: Jonathan Demme's 'The Perfect Kiss' and Paula Greif's 'Round And Round' (US version).


----------



## Juice Terry (Oct 17, 2005)

Audition 

"...this wire is very good at cutting through bone..."


----------



## pootle (Oct 17, 2005)

I watched "Dawn of the Dead" for the first time yesterday.  How blimmin' good is that film?

I was really hungry afterwards though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> don't you think stealing money from your mum and shagging another woman a week before you get married makes you a tosser?



Of course, but Alexander Payne's genius is eliciting sympathy in characters _despite_ their shocking behaviour.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2005)

Spaced


----------



## Juice Terry (Oct 17, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Of course, but Alexander Payne's genius is eliciting sympathy in characters _despite_ their shocking behaviour.


Well it didn't work on me. Good film and all but the only sympathy I had was for the women.


----------



## rennie (Oct 17, 2005)

Downfall... on Hitler's last days in his Berlin bunker. dark almost surreal but very good. still thinking about it!   

anyone else seen it?


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2005)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> Downfall... on Hitler's last days in his Berlin bunker. dark almost surreal but very good. still thinking about it!
> 
> anyone else seen it?


aye, very very good - several threads about it!
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=3522509


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 17, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> don't you think stealing money from your mum and shagging another woman a week before you get married makes you a tosser?





so you seek out movies featuring leading characters of unblemished personality and spotless morals?

how fucking dull.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 17, 2005)

well knowing i'm facing a couple of days in bed feeling ill, i bought these in a cheap Blockbuster deal:

La Nina Santa
A Very Long Engagement
The Yes Men
My Summer Of Love
The Dreamers

so that should be fun


----------



## Juice Terry (Oct 18, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so you seek out movies featuring leading characters of unblemished personality and spotless morals?
> 
> how fucking dull.


Not half as dull (and mind numbingly predictable) as blindly laying into anyone who even slightly criticises a film you like.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 18, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Not half as dull (and mind numbingly predictable) as blindly laying into anyone who even slightly criticises a film you like.




read my post again and explain - using flipcharts if necessary - where i 'laid into you'.

jesus...


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 18, 2005)

Bullet Boy - dull and predictable, though i suppose that was half the point...


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 19, 2005)

illness drove Pie Face and i to the sofa yesterday and we watched:

My Summer of Love - excellent  but flawed (ending is predictable and weak)

La Nina Santa - maybe we weren't in the mood, but it just seemed dull, we lasted 30 minutes.

Oldboy - finally saw this. absolutely fantastic, but often disgusting. having said that, still beautifully made..


----------



## The Groke (Oct 19, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Oldboy - finally saw this. absolutely fantastic, but often disgusting. having said that, still beautifully made..



It is very good isn't it.

Although there are many, many great scenes, the one that still stand out for me is the lengthy "side-scrolling" fight scene.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 19, 2005)

The Groke said:
			
		

> It is very good isn't it.
> 
> Although there are many, many great scenes, the one that still stand out for me is the lengthy "side-scrolling" fight scene.



that was very cool and well choreographed - never cut away once from the action


----------



## The Groke (Oct 19, 2005)

PieEye said:
			
		

> that was very cool and well choreographed - never cut away once from the action



Wasn't it just....it was also IMHO - unusually for a fight scene - very well _acted_


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 19, 2005)

We watched Pieces of April - very enjoyable.

Yay! 2001st post on this thread!

da...da.......daaaa.....DA DA!!!!!!!


----------



## Pieface (Oct 19, 2005)

The Groke said:
			
		

> Wasn't it just....it was also IMHO - unusually for a fight scene - very well _acted_




good point - there weren't any histrionics and mad *powers* - just a pile of people twatting each other and not being very polished about it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 19, 2005)

Sin City - finally - and all I can say is it's like Jessica Alba; pretty and vacuous


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 19, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Sin City - finally - and all I can say is it's like Jessica Alba; pretty and vacuous




So style over substance then?


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 19, 2005)

Totally - it shows up how paper thin the orginal comic is as well IMHO.

Apparently 'Hard Boiled' has been optioned for production by Miller/Rodrgiuez. That'll be fun, trying to get all those bodies on screen at once...


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 19, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Totally - it shows up how paper thin the orginal comic is as well IMHO.



Would you describe the portrayal of women in there as offensive? Ive not seen it but heard a discussion on Front Row and read several reviews that were highly critical of female characters in it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 19, 2005)

Personally no I wouldn't - it's cheesy and just as all the male characters are scum most of the female characters are whores. Pretty standard noir-ish type stuff for 18 year old boys.

IMO there isn't enough depth to any of the characters to be offensive.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 19, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Personally no I wouldn't - it's cheesy and just as all the male characters are scum most of the female characters are whores. Pretty standard noir-ish type stuff for 18 year old boys.
> 
> IMO there isn't enough depth to any of the characters to be offensive.




that's about the measure of it. once you get used to how good it looks, there's nothing there. wasted opportunity IMO


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 19, 2005)

Which did you prefer out of Sin City and Batman Begins?


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 19, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Which did you prefer out of Sin City and Batman Begins?




Sin City - it looked new and interesting and had a consistent mood, even though there was no substance, and most of the acting was ok (clive owen excepted).

Batman Begins nicked its entire look from other movies, had a dreadful fucking plot, didnt know what it wanted to be, had dreadful acting and a piss poor script.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 19, 2005)

Opposite of Dub - Batman for me. Best film of the series so far, Bale makes a great Wayne/Bat. I agree to an extent that it didn't know what it wanted to be and Katie fucking Holmes could easily have been removed and no one would notice. 

Bit like real life really, only maybe the Cruiser would notice that his shotgun bride was gone...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 19, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Batman Begins nicked its entire look from other movies, had a dreadful fucking plot, didnt know what it wanted to be, had dreadful acting and a piss poor script.



I disagree entirely, except for possibly the look bit in parts.  Some bits were a bit blatantly Bladerunner-ish.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 19, 2005)

oh come on - Michael Caine, for example, sounding like Dick Van Dyke even though he actually IS a Londoner. fucking dreadful


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 19, 2005)

Terrence Stamp also managed this in The Limey...


----------



## thestraightman (Oct 19, 2005)

Saw Primer at the Prince Charles.
To odd to follow, but good.


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 19, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Opposite of Dub - Batman for me. Best film of the series so far, Bale makes a great Wayne/Bat. I agree to an extent that it didn't know what it wanted to be and Katie fucking Holmes could easily have been removed and no one would notice.



Id agree with that. I watched Batman Begins on the way back from my holiday as the inflight movie. Enjoyed every minute of it-infinitely better than the last Batman film (though I'd conceed that wasnt to hard of a mountain to climb for Nolan)...but Katie Holmes....mmmm.....waste of screen time.


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 19, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Terrence Stamp also managed this in The Limey...



Though none of these examples beats the 'Atrocious Accent' award which goes hands down to Sean Connery in The Untouchables....jeez....REAL bad.


----------



## rennie (Oct 19, 2005)

How about Colin Farell in Alexander?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 19, 2005)

Bad as they both were, they weren't killing their own native accents as Stamp and Caine did...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 19, 2005)

welshDJ said:
			
		

> Though none of these examples beats the 'Atrocious Accent' award which goes hands down to Sean Connery in The Untouchables....jeez....REAL bad.



No chance. Sean Connery sounds like he was born in Killarney compared to Brad Pitt in _Snatch_.

_<makes Oirish grrrr-ing noises angrily>_


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 19, 2005)

> but Katie Holmes....mmmm.....waste of screen time.



Outside of Dawson's Creek and Go she's a waste of oxygen IMO. A cute one admitteedly, but still an oxygen thief.


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 19, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Outside of Dawson's Creek and Go she's a waste of oxygen IMO. A cute one admitteedly, but still an oxygen thief.



You see I enjoyed her in Go...loved the film. Maybe my view of her is tainted somewhat by the sickly sweet love she has for the egotistical fruit loop midget cruise. The way they parade their love for each other through the media makes me want to spew-the media whores.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 20, 2005)

Closer- that film with jude law and julia roberts and natalie portman and clive owen...
i thought it would be complete rubbish....but i was really moved by it 

its amazing how cruel we can treat each other....

there were some ruthless moments in that film.


----------



## walktome (Oct 20, 2005)

I Am Cuba, I liked it a lot.


----------



## Ryazan (Oct 20, 2005)

Got that on DVD, by Mikhail Kalatazov.

Have you seen his earlier film The Cranes are Flying with Tatiana Samiolova?


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 20, 2005)

Jackass -the movie.   

It's not big or clever but bits are fucking funny. Like snorting a line of wasabi.....

I've watched it in chunks over the last week. I don't think i could manage it in one go


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 20, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> Closer- that film with jude law and julia roberts and natalie portman and clive owen...
> i thought it would be complete rubbish....but i was really moved by it
> 
> its amazing how cruel we can treat each other....
> ...



Ive seen it 3 times. My partner and I watched it last week (her for the first time) and she thought it was tosh.

I thought there were some outstanding performances and it captures brilliantly the web of deceit people sometimes weave when it comes to relationships.


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 20, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> Jackass -the movie.
> 
> It's not big or clever but bits are fucking funny. Like snorting a line of wasabi.....
> 
> I've watched it in chunks over the last week. I don't think i could manage it in one go



The climatic dinky car up the arse doubled me up-as did the 'take a shit in a bathroom showroom'....childish humour but very funny in parts.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 20, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> Closer- that film with jude law and julia roberts and natalie portman and clive owen...
> i thought it would be complete rubbish....but i was really moved by it
> 
> its amazing how cruel we can treat each other....
> ...



eek! i thought tht was awful. it just didn't escape the stage - everybody was still shouting at each other like they wanted to be heard at the back of the theatre. Owen did well, but Law was useless.. dreadful film IMO


----------



## walktome (Oct 20, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> Got that on DVD, by Mikhail Kalatazov.
> 
> Have you seen his earlier film The Cranes are Flying with Tatiana Samiolova?



Nope, I'm not familiar with anything else of his, we just watched I Am Cuba in film class.


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Oct 21, 2005)

curse of the were rabbit but i feel asleep


----------



## Ryazan (Oct 21, 2005)

walktome said:
			
		

> Nope, I'm not familiar with anything else of his, we just watched I Am Cuba in film class.



The Cranes are Flying (Letyat Zhuravli) is a wonderful film from Soviet times, made in the late 50's and follows Veronika trying to hold on to her wits and dignity while her fiance goes off to the fight the Nazis.

It won the Palme dor at Cannes in 1958.


----------



## belboid (Oct 21, 2005)

two hours of 

The Simpsons - Season 16.

includiing the one about them going to China & patty's secret.  Some jolly funny stuff, it still has it.  On occasion.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 22, 2005)

I watched American Splendo(u)r - finally got round to it.  

Great film!

Is it just me or has there been a trend for this sort of thing lately - Sideways, About Schmidt, Lost in Translation, this, the Life Aquatic... All in a similarish mould...


----------



## rennie (Oct 22, 2005)

I watched Le Grand Voyage in the cinema... VERY very good film. the relationship btwn father and son (driving from France to Mecca for the Hajj) was fascinating.


----------



## Leica (Oct 23, 2005)

Paolo & Vittorio Taviani, _Padre Padrone._
Very good film.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 24, 2005)

The League Of Gentlemen's Apocalypse. Quite clever but not actually very funny. Shame, as I'm usually a big fan of the Gents'.


----------



## knopf (Oct 24, 2005)

Battle Royale II: Requiem.

Not as good as Battle Royale, but then, what is?


----------



## belboid (Oct 24, 2005)

Tillsammans (Together).

still absolutely excellant


----------



## pootle (Oct 24, 2005)

I watched "Oldboy" yesterday, again.

Blimus, it's good, innit?


----------



## jodal (Oct 24, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> Tillsammans (Together).
> 
> still absolutely excellant


 I love that film. Lukas Moodysson(sp?) is a brilliant director imo, have you seen 'Fucking Åmål'?

Oh and I watched the Assassination of Richard Nixon last night. It was a bit crap.


----------



## belboid (Oct 24, 2005)

no - sadly it isnt in the LoveFilm selection*!  Have got Lilya 4ever & Hole in my Heart on order tho.

& Assasination of nixon, should I not bother with that then dya think?



(*aah, its also known as Show Me Love - now bidding for it on ebay)


----------



## jodal (Oct 24, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> no - sadly it isnt in the LoveFilm selection*!  Have got Lilya 4ever & Hole in my Heart on order tho.
> 
> & Assasination of nixon, should I not bother with that then dya think?
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't bother with Nixon. Its slow and boring and although there is some great acting in it (Sean Penn great as always) it never really gets going.

Definitely get 'Fucking Åmål' though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 24, 2005)

i watched ' serenity ' last night and rather enjoyed it


----------



## jayeola (Oct 24, 2005)

couldn't sleep on sat night. ended up watching "drunken master", with jackie chan


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 24, 2005)

watched Gremlins on TV - astonishing how shit this is compared with the sheer majesty of Gremlins II (next Sunday  )


----------



## Moggy (Oct 24, 2005)

Nil By Mouth and The Firm (the Alan Clarke/Ray Winstone one, NOT the Sydney Pollack/Tom Cruise disaster   )


----------



## belboid (Oct 24, 2005)

jodal said:
			
		

> Definitely get 'Fucking Åmål' though.


done!


----------



## exleper (Oct 24, 2005)

Watched 'Crash' last night (mate's pirate copy), mighty impressed.


----------



## fishfingerer (Oct 24, 2005)

Ghost Ship. 

Bag o'shite.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Snatch.

I liked it, but it seemed they were trying to be the English Pulp Fiction.

Brad Pitt can't do impressions (unless pikeys really talk like that)

Do pikeys look like that, ie like regular white british people? What's all the fuss about?

Lots of good zany accents. A token American. Pretty funny. All in all, I'd give it a B.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 25, 2005)

The 5 episode 'Bioweapon Handover' section of S3 of 24.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 25, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> watched Gremlins on TV - astonishing how shit this is compared with the sheer majesty of Gremlins II (next Sunday  )



Yay!  Something we agree on about films!  I didn't think Gremlins was shit, but I thought two was better.  2 actually got a bit of a pasting at the time, but if you watch it now, it's fantastic, where 1 has dated a bit.

The best bit in gremlins 2 has to be that bit where the video kicks in "Because of the end of civilisation, Clamp Corporation is now going offline..."


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Do pikeys look like that, ie like regular white british people? What's all the fuss about?


----------



## Moggy (Oct 25, 2005)

Santa Sangre - Very, VERY fucking weird


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 25, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

>



It's an honest question.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Oct 25, 2005)

Richard Prior "Live & Smokin'". 

Brings a whole new meaning to low-budget recording but the second half of the act where he gets into wino/junkie character is mesmerizing.
There was a 50minute docu on there too but it featured Richard Blackwood so I had to smash my tv in protest. Don't know if it was any cop.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2005)

Equilibrium - interesting premise but failed to make any sense - there were too many 'but if....then why....?' moments that come with badly thought out sci fi pics.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 26, 2005)

An early Herzog film called Fata Morgana - bascially just an extended series of typical Herzog images with music over the top and some readings from the Popol Vuh spoken in German. Apparently it tells the story of the birth and fall of earth as seen from the viewpoint of an alien race....anyway, it was exellent with some unforgettable/moving images and very fitting music.

For those of you with Lovefilm, they've got a fair few of the harder to find Herzogs (Only Dwarves Start Small, Stozek etc) tucked away, but for some reason they're not listed un his name - you'll have to search by title.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 26, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Equilibrium - interesting premise but failed to make any sense - there were too many 'but if....then why....?' moments that come with badly thought out sci fi pics.



I reckon it's a very watchable movie tho - and I'm really surprised no one has picked up Gun-Kata in other movies too.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 26, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Equilibrium - interesting premise but failed to make any sense - there were too many 'but if....then why....?' moments that come with badly thought out sci fi pics.



I quite liked it...


----------



## Rodders (Oct 26, 2005)

watched 'mean creek', enjoyed it loads.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 26, 2005)

40 year old virgin (from DL) - has its moments but I'm fucked if I can remember anything about it today. For lads nights in with tons of beer and weed.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2005)

True Romance.........

Love it


----------



## kittyP (Oct 27, 2005)

Not last night but the night before 'Eyes wide shut'!

Makes me very horny!


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 27, 2005)

Pie Face and i watched the DVD of Dave Gorman's Googlewhack Adventure.. 

saw this at the theatre and absolutely loved it, and the DVD is excellent. even though i knew what was coming, it's still incredibly funny and actually moving in places.

highly recommended. NB - even thought it's long for a comedy show - 2 hours - you MUST watch it in one sitting, if you lose the momentum i think the effect of the ending would be diminished / ruined


----------



## fishfingerer (Oct 27, 2005)

Black Cat White Cat. 

Extremely funny balkans comedy.


----------



## walktome (Oct 28, 2005)

kittyP said:
			
		

> Not last night but the night before 'Eyes wide shut'!
> 
> Makes me very horny!



Hahaha, that's so true, I once found myself stopping that movie in the bedroom scene so I could have sex, maybe the guy I was with put that particular movie on on purpose...   

Today I watched Short Fuse.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Oct 28, 2005)

spongebob squarepants the movie!  hooray for david hasselhoff!?  and this one not being a skippy little bastard like last time i rented it


----------



## Iam (Oct 29, 2005)

Kung Fu Hustle.

Yuk yuk.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 29, 2005)

Just watched East is East, I'd forgotten how funny it was and how touching too.
I'm sad and smiling at the same time.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 30, 2005)

Hotel Rawanda - well enjoyed it


----------



## maya (Oct 30, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Just watched East is East, I'd forgotten how funny it was and how touching too.
> I'm sad and smiling at the same time.


i _loved _that kid who hid inside his parka hood all the time, kenny southpark-stylee


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 30, 2005)

'La Bete'  ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072752/ ).
It's very rude. I've watched it a few times now.....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 30, 2005)

Blade Trinity.

Not as good as the first, better than the second.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Oct 31, 2005)

*Dazed and Confused*

After the success of 'Slacker', Richard Linklater turned his hand to the 70s generation for this coming-of-age movie depicting one night's events at the end of the school year. PIsses all over the turgid offerings of John Hughes etc, not a prom dress in sight, but plenty of outrageous bullying and pot.

'Dazed' is delivered in Linklater's signature laid back style, lending the film a realistic, almost documentary feel. It provides us with a snapshot of a lost era and left me feeling warm and nostalgic for my own lost youth. This was the third time I've watched it and it gets better and better each time.

"Man, it's the same bullshit they tried to pull in my day. If it ain't that piece of paper, there's some other choice they're gonna try and make for you. You gotta do what Randall Pink Floyd wants to do man. Let me tell you this, the older you do get the more rules they're gonna try to get you to follow. You just gotta keep livin' man, L-I-V-I-N."  

You gotta laugh at that other quote where ther redheaded young woman says "The 70s obviously suck. Maybe the 80s are going to be really cool, when we are all in our 20s ..." Hahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha ...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 31, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Blade Trinity.
> 
> Not as good as the first, better than the second.



Really?  I thought it was quite poor.  2 was much better IMO.


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 31, 2005)

'East is East' ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0166175/ ).
Free copy that came with the Grauniad a few weeks back. Pretty funny (well, apart from the domestic violence!).
Don't watch it with a fan of British soaps though.


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2005)

finally got round to watching The Life Aquatic with Steve Zisou.

very entertaining, if not always entirely succesful


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2005)

Jiont Security Area 

So good I watched it twice (although the fact that I was getting confused with the characters was another reason I watched it again.  Men in uniform do that to me    )


----------



## pootle (Oct 31, 2005)

I watched "Closer" last night, and I have to say I wasn't impressed, mostly because I thought all the characters (with maybe the exception of the Natlie Portman one) were totally awful people who deserved all they got.  Or was that the point


----------



## G. Fieendish (Nov 1, 2005)

Volume 6 of Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex.... 
_(I still think that Tachikoma Days are the best part, though...)_


----------



## anfield (Nov 1, 2005)

Eisenstein's October 1917.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Nov 3, 2005)

The Amityville Horror (the one made in 2005)

...it was alright actually....i spent a few times peeking though either mine or someone elses fingers...so it must have been a little bit scary ....


----------



## Valve (Nov 3, 2005)

the animatrix, at 830am.


----------



## walktome (Nov 3, 2005)

Almost Famous and Fear And Loathing in Las Vegas.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 3, 2005)

Been watching a DVD of a series called 4400.  Am halfway through the first series.  Pretty entertaining X Files (with a touch of X Men) boys-own tosh.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 3, 2005)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> Volume 6 of Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex....
> _(I still think that Tachikoma Days are the best part, though...)_



thats what all sane people think!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2005)

Umm...Hooligans...oh dear god no, no, no no, no no. As bad as they say.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 4, 2005)

team america [fuck yeah!]


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 4, 2005)

Heathers til 2am then Koyaanisqatsi in a desparate attempt to get to sleep...


----------



## mtbskalover (Nov 4, 2005)

various episodes of trailer parks boys that i have got off the net,

such a great show!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, i thought it was shit and avoided it, then watched one by accident and got hooked - if is was British it would be lauded to the heavens.


----------



## jodal (Nov 4, 2005)

I watched two episodes of Curb Your Enthusiasm last night (Season 4). So funny!


----------



## bellator (Nov 4, 2005)

Amityville-crap!


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 7, 2005)

Pie Face had never seen SW9 so we watched that. we only meant to watch the first few minutes, but a morbid fascination to watch the whole thing took us over again.. it's SUCH a missed opportunity, but ultimately shit. despite the best efforts of various urbanites 

then we watched a version of Ichii The Killer that was such a bad bootleg we gave in.

THEN we watched The Last Picture Show, which is still on my my top five movies ever


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 7, 2005)

the major problem with SW9 (apart from the fack it was shit)  was the fack a good 70% or it was film in places i can see from my froont door step  and indeed  did see them filming it ... sorta finally  removes the last level of  suspention of disbelife


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2005)

finished off my missed episodes of Extra's (that Kate Winslett one, very good ) & then 'accidentally' watched 6 episodes of Season 5 of the West Wing - accidentally cos I' meant to be waiting to watchit iwth mrs b, but she was away, and it'll take us ages to get round to it,so.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2005)

City of Lost Souls.  The sub titling was absolutely chronic.  Don't never whether I've got a dud copy or what, but even the disk itself was plain.

Shower - brilliant film and lovable characters.

Shiri - good action-packed film but if you want a film about North/South Korea, JSA's much better


----------



## jodal (Nov 7, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Pie Face had never seen SW9 so we watched that. we only meant to watch the first few minutes, but a morbid fascination to watch the whole thing took us over again.. it's SUCH a missed opportunity, but ultimately shit. despite the best efforts of various urbanites
> 
> then we watched a version of Ichii The Killer that was such a bad bootleg we gave in.
> 
> THEN we watched The Last Picture Show, which is still on my my top five movies ever


 1. SW9 does suck. (Sorry to the co-writer who I think is on these very boards)

B. Last Picture Show is a wickid film.

iii. I watched Paul Haggis' film 'Crash' last night. Its very contrived but I couldn't help but like it as it had some really classic cinematic moments in it. One question though, the bullets that the shop keepers daughter bought, were they blanks?


----------



## Juice Terry (Nov 7, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Shiri - good action-packed film but if you want a film about North/South Korea, JSA's much better


I just watched Tae Guk Gi, a bit like Saving Private Ryan but in Korean, overly sentimental in parts but does a good job of asking what the hell everyone is fighting for.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> I just watched Tae Guk Gi, a bit like Saving Private Ryan but in Korean, overly sentimental in parts but does a good job of asking what the hell everyone is fighting for.




Is that also known as Brother?  Or is it Brotherhood?


----------



## Juice Terry (Nov 7, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Is that also known as Brother?  Or is it Brotherhood?


Yeah thats it, Tae Guk Gi = Brotherhood


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Yeah thats it, Tae Guk Gi = Brotherhood




It's already in my Amazon basket   

Is it the 3 disk edition?


----------



## Juice Terry (Nov 7, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> It's already in my Amazon basket
> 
> Is it the 3 disk edition?


I rented mine from Screenselect, it was only one disc. I made a backup copy in case of fire so if you want it for free PM me?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> I rented mine from Screenselect, it was only one disc. I made a backup copy in case of fire so if you want it for free PM me?




Very generous of you, but I'd like to get the 3 disk edition.      Will have to wait a while though 'cos I've already got about 15-20 DVDs in my basket.


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 7, 2005)

woo.  i watched a dvd last night for the first time in ages!

it was the first three episodes of blackadder the first.

AND!!!!

i've now got a dvd drive on my pc so i can watch dvds from the privacy of my own bed.





has anyone got any dvds i can borrow?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 8, 2005)

eternal sunshine of the spotless mind, i liked greatly, thought the erasing was really well portrayed


----------



## Juice Terry (Nov 8, 2005)

Shinjuku Triad Society, fairly standard Yakuza movie with a few moments of Miike madness thrown in for good measure.  Blow jobs, buggery and ultra violence.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Shinjuku Triad Society, fairly standard Yakuza movie with a few moments of Miike madness thrown in for good measure.  Blow jobs, buggery and ultra violence.




No bodily fluids then?


----------



## jbob (Nov 8, 2005)

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zizou. Quirky, well acted, nicely shot and directed, but overall nothing amazing.


----------



## jbob (Nov 8, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> no - sadly it isnt in the LoveFilm selection*!  Have got Lilya 4ever & Hole in my Heart on order tho.
> 
> & Assasination of nixon, should I not bother with that then dya think?
> 
> ...



Don't bother with Hole in my heart, it really is as bad as they say, trust me. Show me Love, Together and Lilya 4ever are three of the best films made in recent times; perhaps he was trying too hard on the controversy with Hole in my Heart. It really is shockingly bad.


----------



## jbob (Nov 8, 2005)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> First time I saw it on channel 4 late at night, it was being marketed as yet another exercise in Japanese cop/Yakuza violence (and I've talked to a few people before who were put off watching the film for the same reason), which is possibly the worst way of advertising this film I can imagine. Sure. it's full of some quite astonishingly violent sequences, but they are never _ever_ glorified, and if anything the film is more about Nishi dealing with the guilt of his own violent tendencies and their unfortunate consequences. It's just another example of Hollywood's arrogance that Kitano didn't win an Oscar for it - it's as close to perfect as I can imagine a movie being. Not a single wasted shot, not a single wasted line of dialogue, no patronisation - just an absorbing story littered with incredibly well portrayed characters. Simple and hauntingly beautiful. Hopefully, in time, Kitano will be realised as one of Japan's great filmmakers (better than Kurosawa IMHO). Hana-bi is Kitano's magnum opus, and if he ever tops this film I will be in heaven.
> 
> P.S. on reading IMDB I was also shocked to learn that Kitano also painted all the pictures (which are a major part of the movie BTW) and composed a portion of the score. Is there anything this man can't do?!
> 
> ...



---Make sure you MISS 'Getting Any'. Perhaps Japanese humour loses something in translation (no pun intended). Or perhaps this film's simply not very funny. Strange as there's such subtle humour in all of his films, particularly Sonatine, Hana-Bi and Zatoichi.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 8, 2005)

i wouldn't particularly use the word subtle  when refering to the humor in some of those films


----------



## jbob (Nov 8, 2005)

I think the whole 'utter boredom of gangsters' scenario of Sonatine is subtle, admittedly how they relieve their boredom is not. But thinking about it, you do have a point....


----------



## walktome (Nov 9, 2005)

The Miser's Heart for an assignment.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Nov 9, 2005)

not a movie really...but a documentary at 3am this morning when i slept for an hour then woke back up   

*"Imagine: John Lennon" * on HBO Signature


it was alright....i guess for 3am.


----------



## maya (Nov 9, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> not a movie really...but a documentary at 3am this morning when i slept for an hour then woke back up
> 
> *"Imagine: John Lennon" * on HBO Signature
> 
> ...


you shoulda switched on TCM,_ they_ were showing "Eye Of The Devil"...at 3am


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Nov 9, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> you shoulda switched on TCM,_ they_ were showing "Eye Of The Devil"...at 3am



innit   


(although the footage from the 'beatle mania' days was sort of interesting...i mean people were going completely insane!...)

and i totally *LOVE/D* their northern accents...

(i love the northern accent )  


so i left it there ...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 9, 2005)

Like a lot of other people (I suspect) I watched 'La Haine' again. Stone cold classic. Seeing scenes in colour on the extras was weird - didn't realize that the whole film was shot in colour and converted back to black and white again...


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 11, 2005)

airplane! just so i could see where the 'don't call me shirley' line came from really.

lost episodes 13-15, it's so hard to stop watching them once you start!


----------



## walktome (Nov 12, 2005)

Hide and Seek. Any horror movie with Dakota Fanning does not go over well with me. Especially when my mom, who is sitting next to me, screams at every little noise.


----------



## Ryazan (Nov 12, 2005)

*Airplane!*




			
				Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> airplane! just so i could see where the 'don't call me shirley' line came from really.
> 
> lost episodes 13-15, it's so hard to stop watching them once you start!




Not with that awful "drink problem"?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 12, 2005)

A movie called Sideways. It caused a stir at the Academy Awards last year, and I can see why. It's a self indulgent film telling a story that was probably instantly recognizable to thousands of wannabes and ex-wannabes in Hollywood.

It's about the failed writer and his second rate actor friend and their journey of self discovery through California wine country. And it's almost 2 1/2 hours long.


----------



## passenger (Nov 12, 2005)

i know im going to get stick for this but i thought sin city was poo poo 

a real let down


----------



## Clintons Cat (Nov 12, 2005)

Brotherhood (Taegukgi)

The best film i have seen in ages.



> I just watched Tae Guk Gi, a bit like Saving Private Ryan but in Korean, overly sentimental in parts but does a good job of asking what the hell everyone is fighting for.



To be honest i thought it was a bit more like full metal jacket meets all  quiet on the western front.


----------



## Red Faction (Nov 13, 2005)

Green Street
but it had an annoying box at the bottom that was all blurry
presumably where the chinese subtitles used to be 
i really liked it tho
just a shame
1) the hobbits sister is SO fucking stupid trying to get herself killed- what a fucking idiot
and 2) that millwall cunt didnt die instead


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 13, 2005)

But it was shit. Really really shit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 13, 2005)

An American friend has it and says it's really good.  But Americans probably aren't the best judges of a film about english hooligans...


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 13, 2005)

A great Korean DVD called 'Over Censorious Bastard - lots of blood, guts, and boredom - the hero changed the story so he won in the end no matter what the other characters did. Interesting idea.


----------



## java1200 (Nov 13, 2005)

Ross Noble - Sonic Waffle


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 13, 2005)

java1200 said:
			
		

> Ross Noble - Sonic Waffle



Oh cool i'd like to see that. Which venue was it filmed at? I went to see him on that tour at Brighton. He's superb.


----------



## milesy (Nov 13, 2005)

lemony snicket's a series of unfortunate events. pretty good, but could have been better.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 13, 2005)

friday night watched 'dodgeball' (rather amusing) and 'dead man's shoes' (dark but good). paddy considine very scary in it.


----------



## java1200 (Nov 13, 2005)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Oh cool i'd like to see that. Which venue was it filmed at? I went to see him on that tour at Brighton. He's superb.



It was filmed at the Vaudeville Theatre in London.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 13, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> 'dead man's shoes' (dark but good). paddy considine very scary in it.



'under the bridge, water, let it flow' quality film!

watched the first 3 episodes of dark angel series one, was about to crack onto the second disk when my playstation decided it wouldn't accept that there was really any dvd in there, grrr!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 14, 2005)

Wrong Turn.

Schlocky horror flick. It's really bad, aside from a couple of interesting despatching methods.

Also, bad continuity, and giant plot gaps big enough to drive a towtruck into.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Nov 14, 2005)

early this morning i watched Meet The Fockers (again , that film makes me laugh ...)


----------



## G. Fieendish (Nov 15, 2005)

A region 1 import of a Japanese Zombie Flick called Stacy...  
Plot Synopsis: Teenage Schoolgirls are succumbing to a condition called NDH (Near Death Happiness), die & then become flesh eating Zombies called "Stacies", which have on their skin, a mysterious substance called/codenamed  BTP (Butterfly Twinkle Powder).... 
The only way to deal with Stacies is to "Repeat Kill" them, (basically hack them to bits with a chainsaw). 
Cue Designer Chainsaw ads (Bluce Campbell Right Hand No2) on Japanese home shopping channels amoungst others....


----------



## G. Fieendish (Nov 15, 2005)

A region 1 import of a Japanese Zombie Flick called Stacy...  
Plot Synopsis: Teenage Schoolgirls in the near future are succumbing to a condition called NDH (Near Death Happiness), die, & then become flesh eating Zombies called "Stacies", which have on their skin, a mysterious substance called/codenamed  BTP (Butterfly Twinkle Powder).... 
The only way to deal with Stacies is to "Repeat Kill" them, (_basically hack them to 135 bits with a chainsaw). _ 
Cue Designer Chainsaw ads (_Bluce Campbell Right Hand No2, a 1 handed chainsaw in designer colours/finishes_) on Japanese home shopping channels amoungst others....


----------



## walktome (Nov 15, 2005)

The Family Guy movie.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2005)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> A region 1 import of a Japanese Zombie Flick called Stacy...
> Plot Synopsis: Teenage Schoolgirls in the near future are succumbing to a condition called NDH (Near Death Happiness), die, & then become flesh eating Zombies called "Stacies", which have on their skin, a mysterious substance called/codenamed  BTP (Butterfly Twinkle Powder)....
> The only way to deal with Stacies is to "Repeat Kill" them, (_basically hack them to 135 bits with a chainsaw). _
> Cue Designer Chainsaw ads (_Bluce Campbell Right Hand No2, a 1 handed chainsaw in designer colours/finishes_) on Japanese home shopping channels amoungst others....



I've been thinking about buying this, is it any good?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 16, 2005)

i saw a download for it

i was  sorly tempted ..   but i didn't have the disk space


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2005)

Are you following me?


I don't do downloads.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 16, 2005)

nah   just  bored  and repetativly hitting   "new posts"


----------



## passenger (Nov 16, 2005)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> nah   just  bored  and repetativly hitting   "new posts"




thats what i do


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 16, 2005)

passenger said:
			
		

> thats what i do



yeah  it's a bad habit innit


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2005)

Ooh, I didn't know you could do that.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 16, 2005)

be carefull  it's adictive


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2005)

I've only ever done New Posts - never look at the forums in any other way


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2005)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> be carefull  it's adictive



I've been giving it a shot on this and another forum and have not got one jot of work done today.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 16, 2005)

Hook


----------



## liberty (Nov 16, 2005)

The Graduate


----------



## sorearm (Nov 16, 2005)

Batman begins the other night


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2005)

A pretty good Basque film called Vacas - narrative a bit confused but worth the watch. Then, thanks to not being able to sleep, re-watched Stroszek.


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Nov 17, 2005)

Jacobs Ladder


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2005)

Ichi the Killer.  I fell asleep half way through though


----------



## Leica (Nov 17, 2005)

John Cassavetes, _Opening Night_ (1977)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Ichi the Killer.  I fell asleep half way through though



Shut up that film is ace.

You must have been tired, you missed the best bit.

Miike rules


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2005)

4 episodes of firefly after finding the whole series in hmv for £17.99 , bargain considering last week it was £34.99
was rather impressed but wished id seen it before i sae Serenity


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2005)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> Jacobs Ladder



Another good choice Culkin before he conked out with that house shit with the dumb asses. 

But how did jacob know about the drugs, oh lord there is a god!
No it's just a film.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Shut up that film is ace.
> 
> You must have been tired, you missed the best bit.
> 
> Miike rules




Yes, I know it's good, but it was past 1.00am and I was knackered.     Will watch it again on Saturday or Sunday morning


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2005)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> 4 episodes of firefly after finding the whole series in hmv for £17.99 , bargain considering last week it was £34.99
> was rather impressed but wished id seen it before i sae Serenity



Shit, do people only watch good stuff on here. 
I actualy wished I'd seen the film first so I could lap up the back story.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 17, 2005)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> 4 episodes of firefly after finding the whole series in hmv for £17.99 , bargain considering last week it was £34.99
> was rather impressed but wished id seen it before i sae Serenity





I agree about watching the series first though, that was how I did it and it worked well that way round.  I'm not sure how much I would have liked the film if I hadn't seen the series first.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I agree about watching the series first though, that was how I did it and it worked well that way round.  I'm not sure how much I would have liked the film if I hadn't seen the series first.




loved the film and tbh loving the series   

shame its all over unless the rumours of 2 other films are true


----------



## Pieman (Nov 17, 2005)

The second season of Nip/Tuck.  It's a guilty pleasure but damn is it pleasure!


----------



## java1200 (Nov 17, 2005)

"Going Straight" - definitely nowhere near the same standard as Porridge, but it was alright.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2005)

Herzog's Notorious Even Dwarves Started Small - can now see why Lynch claimed it was such a strong influence on Eraserhead. And some first class Herzog chicken action.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 18, 2005)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> loved the film and tbh loving the series
> 
> shame its all over unless the rumours of 2 other films are true



I reckon there will be two more films.  ALthough the film didn't get huge box office, the TV show has been flying off the shelves (in the Amazon top 10 at the moment) and the film had excellent reviews.  Also the film will be a big seller when released on DVD


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 18, 2005)

Ong Bak


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 18, 2005)

Zatoichi - fell asleep in the middle of that as well


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2005)

I didn't understand the fuss over that - I thought it was pretty dull


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2005)

Are you a fan of that genre though? Did you get all the refs to previous Zatoichi fims? Or previous Samurai films?


----------



## rednblack (Nov 18, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Herzog's Notorious Even Dwarves Started Small - can now see why Lynch claimed it was such a strong influence on Eraserhead. And some first class Herzog chicken action.



is that the one where the dwarves take over the asylum (or prison?) fucking excellent saw that on mushrooms a few years ago it did my head in, in a good way


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2005)

That's him.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 18, 2005)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> Ong Bak



Tony Jar man, WTF? see them fighting with the fridge? Who sells barbed wire in rolls like that? 

The directors next film 'born to fight' is pretty neat too except this time they have guns and explotions! Not as good (and no Jarr) but some little girls kick the shit out of an evil army and that's good enough for me.


----------



## rednblack (Nov 18, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> That's him.



the laughter!  

*shudders*


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2005)

Christ yeah, i wanted to smack the little shit!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 18, 2005)

4 more episodes of firefly and it just gets better but then again im morphing into a full time geek


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Are you a fan of that genre though? Did you get all the refs to previous Zatoichi fims? Or previous Samurai films?


Not really - lots of endless fighting tends to bore me - I am a fan of Takeshi though


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 18, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Not really - lots of endless fighting tends to bore me - I am a fan of Takeshi though



che - once more i have cut a useless thing


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 18, 2005)

Watched Eraserhead. Very amusing.


----------



## bmd (Nov 18, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Tony Jar man, WTF? see them fighting with the fridge? Who sells barbed wire in rolls like that?
> 
> The directors next film 'born to fight' is pretty neat too except this time they have guns and explotions! Not as good (and no Jarr) but some little girls kick the shit out of an evil army and that's good enough for me.



I really looked forward to Ong Bak and yes the fighting in it was awesome but fuck me the story was the worst I've ever sat through.


----------



## milesy (Nov 18, 2005)

pop will eat itself - "unspoilt by progress"


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 19, 2005)

What To Do in Case of Fire - a German film that tries to do to the mid 80s Berlin autonomen/anarchist/squatting Berlin scene whar Trainspotting did for Endinburgh junkies. Worth a watch actually, apart from the stupid ending. Just don't expect 100% accuracy


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 19, 2005)

3 Iron.

Korean film from the director of the isle and bad guy.


Better than both! this film is amazing!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 19, 2005)

Don't look now


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 19, 2005)

I just watched Michael Reeves' _Witchfinder General_.


----------



## Reno (Nov 20, 2005)

The original _Cat People_ and its even better sequel _Curse of the Cat People _.


----------



## maya (Nov 20, 2005)

*Willow *  

....which is a bit of a turkey   

(but just to re-evoke childhood memories, like-  )

...it was still shite, though


----------



## Lakina (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm working my way through West Wing, series 3


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2005)

Nausica


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 20, 2005)

Reno said:
			
		

> The original _Cat People_



Jacques Tourneur.   

He also directed _Night Of The Demon_ and _I Walked With A Zombie_.  Adept at creating genuinely spooky atmospherics.


----------



## spring-peeper (Nov 20, 2005)

stealth


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2005)

Wathced 'The Machinist' with Christian Bale - a cracking psycological thriller. did that just happen? or did he just think it happened? kept us guessing right to the end.


----------



## JGWacky (Nov 20, 2005)

Too drunk and tired to watch last night - but started to watch One for the Road this morning, but only managed 1/2 hour before interrupted by little un -was funny up til then tho - anyone else seen?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 21, 2005)

Brother - another Kitano Yakuza one - head and shoulders above genric Japanese gangster stuff.


----------



## pianistenvy (Nov 21, 2005)

Watched "Be Cool" (travolta, thurman) yesterday whilst monging on the sofa


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Brother - another Kitano Yakuza one - head and shoulders above genric Japanese gangster stuff.




Watched that the other week.  Great fun.


Watched Brotherhood last night and Kikujiro Saturday.


----------



## jbob (Nov 21, 2005)

City of Men, the spin-off TV series from City of God. It's good, if lacking the adrenaline rush of the film, which to be fair couldn't really be sustained epsidodic form.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2005)

Tale of two sisters. Not nearly as good or creepy as I remember it.

Also watched XXX on 5 for the first time. What the fuck was that? Can't believe this shit gets made. Like some Hollywood bond, no wait bond has gone all Hollywood already. Did you know Roald Dahl wrote the screenplay to you only live twice (and chitty chitty bang bang). 

And you thought he just had a fat arse daughter. (who isn't anymore)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Tale of two sisters. Not nearly as good or creepy as I remember it.
> 
> Also watched XXX on 5 for the first time. What the fuck was that? Can't believe this shit gets made. Like some Hollywood bond, no wait bond has gone all Hollywood already. Did you know Roald Dahl wrote the screenplay to you only live twice (and chitty chitty bang bang).
> 
> And you thought he just had a fat arse daughter. (who isn't anymore)




I watched that.  I didn't get it though     Maybe if I watched it when I was wide awake it'll make a difference.

Wasn't at all scary was it?


----------



## blamblam (Nov 21, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Tale of two sisters. Not nearly as good or creepy as I remember it.
> 
> Also watched XXX on 5 for the first time. What the fuck was that? Can't believe this shit gets made. Like some Hollywood bond, no wait bond has gone all Hollywood already. Did you know Roald Dahl wrote the screenplay to you only live twice (and chitty chitty bang bang).


Yeah man that was amazing! "Anarchy 99" "Bring in the bitches"   Definitely the best portrayal of anarchism since Robert Carlyle wanted to blow up Turkey in The World is not Enough. And that coat! WTF?? When he took it off he could hardly carry it!

Saw the Fast and the Furious last week too, is it some kinda Vin Diesel season? He's so shite it's unbelievable. And he's got a baby's head on a man's body.

Is Tale of Two Sisters the kind of film it sounds like it is?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I watched that.  I didn't get it though     Maybe if I watched it when I was wide awake it'll make a difference.
> 
> Wasn't at all scary was it?



Couple of 'moments' but not really no. Great cinematography though, beautifully filmed!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 21, 2005)

watched john carpenter's 'the thing' on saturday (when jittug was tripping his nuts off on san pedro cactus ), then yesterday vegged out to 'chopper' (great movie, but i forgot how violent it is  ) - eric bana is mighty fine. oh, and 'the producers'


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2005)

icepick said:
			
		

> Saw the Fast and the Furious last week too, is it some kinda Vin Diesel season? He's so shite it's unbelievable. And he's got a baby's head on a man's body.
> 
> ?



Is this the kind of chava assed films we have to look forward to. Disco meat, munce heads and spaz rock?
His name can't really be Vin Diesel can it. Mind you Mamma Suplex called me Atomic, how lame is that?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 21, 2005)

icepick said:
			
		

> Is Tale of Two Sisters the kind of film it sounds like it is?



possibly not, it's not an incest flick, it is very odd though.

this weekend i've been watching team america [again!] and finding neverland for the first time, good stuff, johnny depp, kate winslet and radha mitchel in one film?  jackpot!


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 22, 2005)

just watched Lawn Dogs on BBC1. one of the strangest and most beautiful films i've seen for a while.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2005)

fuck! i forgot that was on. great film


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 22, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> fuck! i forgot that was on. great film



well go post about it on my lonely little thread then


----------



## shoddysolutions (Nov 22, 2005)

*Look At Me (Comme Une Image)*

A slightly portly young woman battles with self-esteem and her overbearing father, a famous novelist and publisher. She suspects that people only show an interest in her because they want to get to know her father. Music provides her with some solace and she develops a close relationship with her singing teacher, unaware that she has a hidden agenda. A chance encounter with a stranger leads to the possibility of an intimate relationship with someone on her own terms, provided she can break free from the prison of her own negative thoughts.

One of those curious foreign films in which nothing happens yet quite a lot is going on, but ultimately bleak and unfulfilling.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> well go post about it on my lonely little thread then



done


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 22, 2005)

'He eneded up quadra spazzed on a life glug'

I've introduced wrysmile to Brass Eye...


----------



## foamy (Nov 22, 2005)

million dollar baby...

must be the only film i've ever watched when i didnt know what was going to happen in the end.

left me and wifey shocked and stunned
 

good film though


----------



## shoddysolutions (Nov 22, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> 'He eneded up quadra spazzed on a life glug'
> 
> I've introduced wrysmile to Brass Eye...



I'll give you thirty quid for one Clarky Cat


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> 'He eneded up quadra spazzed on a life glug'
> 
> I've introduced wrysmile to Brass Eye...



buy 1 get 1 free @ hmv?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2005)

Sympathy for mr Vengeance. 

Wonderful and not as horrible as everyone said. It's actualy a comedy, dosen't anyone see that? 

Can't wait for 'lady Vengence'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Sympathy for mr Vengeance.
> 
> Wonderful and not as horrible as everyone said. It's actualy a comedy, dosen't anyone see that?
> 
> Can't wait for 'lady Vengence'




Yep, watched that the other week as well.  Do you know when Sympathy for Lady Vengeance comes out? 


*goes to check Amazon*


PS:  Love the cover on Sympathy for Mr Vengeance


----------



## tastebud (Nov 23, 2005)

The Machinist. Luckily not *as* scary as I thought it was going to be. Didn't give me nightmares but still made me cover my eyes/cuddle my viewing partner quite a few times. IMO the first half was really good: quite psychologically gripping. It gives the impression that there is a big twist in the tale which turns out to be a little disappointing.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 23, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> buy 1 get 1 free @ hmv?



I resisted when I went in last Thursday...it was easier than usual cos the only DVDs I've got on the 'Must Have' list ATM are Peep Show...altho I['m sure that'll change by the end of the week


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Yep, watched that the other week as well.  Do you know when Sympathy for Lady Vengeance comes out?
> 
> 
> *goes to check Amazon*
> ...



The Korean disk comes out mid  December and that's the one to get as it will have both the full colour and fading to B&W versions. However the chinese disk is only going to be about a tenner.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> The Korean disk comes out mid  December and that's the one to get as it will have both the full colour and fading to B&W versions. However the chinese disk is only going to be about a tenner.





will wait 'til New Year.  (Which reminds me, must order Warrior)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> will wait 'til New Year.  (Which reminds me, must order Warrior)



The Korean 'warrior'? That is a classic that never seemed to even get on the radar.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> The Korean 'warrior'? That is a classic that never seemed to even get on the radar.





Yeah, I know.  Might as well get it to see why it took 5 years to make though!

Nobody here seems to have watched the Thai film Bang Rajan either.  Pretty good, but some dodgy acting


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2005)

It's pretty long but I loved it.

It's got Zang Tumb Thumb in it as well (or what ever that chinese girl's name is that is in every single asian film playing Koreans or Japanese chinese or whatever to bankroll the film.)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2005)

Doctor who - City of death. 
A lot shitter than I remember like all old who. Why do I put myself though this torture?


Samaritan Girl - Kim ki Duk film
Great stuff from Kim Ki Duk as per usual and actually a fair bit if dialogue for a change. Possibly not quite as beautifully shot as his others. Also the fact that none of the sex scenes are never actually shown give the film more power, it would have been a shame to lose the gravity for some light titillation.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2005)

Three Seasons 


Went to bed dreaming I was lying in a boat in the middle of a lotus pond      Absolutely beautiful film


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 25, 2005)

foamy said:
			
		

> million dollar baby...
> 
> must be the only film i've ever watched when i didnt know what was going to happen in the end.
> 
> ...



Yeah I put off seeing that for ages because it was such an 'Oscar movie'.

Pretty good when I finally saw it though.


----------



## Bomber (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm just about to watch Triumph of the Will, Reni Reifensthal. Never seen it but read so much about the power it had in it's original context.


----------



## walktome (Nov 26, 2005)

I watched the last episode of Friends yesterday. That was a little late of me.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 26, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Doctor who - City of death.
> A lot shitter than I remember like all old who. Why do I put myself though this torture?



apreciatin doctor who is a fine art  ....   basically pick a reasonable episode  and add alcohol and pizza

i recomend aztect(hartnell) and  stuffed crust


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 26, 2005)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> apreciatin doctor who is a fine art  ....   basically pick a reasonable episode  and add alcohol and pizza
> 
> I recommend aztect(hartnell) and  stuffed crust



Booze and 'who' do indeed go together like Scooby and do. It's just I have to sit though painful arse numbing slow crapness, I hate it but somehow can't stop myself. The wife says she understands because she had 'ultraman'. I can't wait for the E space trilogy and the movolan one.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 26, 2005)

The Manichurean Candidate, thougt it was ace. Anyone else got any thorts?


----------



## Reno (Nov 26, 2005)

Demon Seed. 

Underrated 70's sci fi thriller where Julie Christie gets raped by a meglomaniac computer.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 26, 2005)

cheech & chong up in smoke.  was doing too much to really concentrate on it but i won't be put off giving it another go and it seemed pretty funny


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 26, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Booze and 'who' do indeed go together like Scooby and do. It's just I have to sit though painful arse numbing slow crapness, I hate it but somehow can't stop myself. The wife says she understands because she had 'ultraman'. I can't wait for the E space trilogy and the movolan one.



i must say   apart  from state of decay  the rest of the espace trilogy (full circle  and warriors gate)  is ginda crap .....   first off it ives you adric   and takes away romana    but also  ... welll   it just kinda crap ...  state of decay  is crap too  but   it  kinda becomes  doctor who meets hammer horror


----------



## Irish7thSon (Nov 26, 2005)

*War of the Worlds*

Not my usual fare but it was fascinating purely from the special effects perspective.  The visuals did hold my attention all the way through the movie (even over the many corny parts).  The little girl was by far the best character.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 27, 2005)

The Brown Bunny


----------



## Leica (Nov 27, 2005)

Pier Paolo Pasolini, _Mamma Roma_ (1962).


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 27, 2005)

Irish7thSon said:
			
		

> Not my usual fare but it was fascinating purely from the special effects perspective.  The visuals did hold my attention all the way through the movie (even over the many corny parts).  The little girl was by far the best character.



hi mr new poster!  i didn't think war of the worlds was that great, had hoped that it would feel like the end of the world was coming but even in the cinema it didn't feel threatening enough.

i watched spongebob the movie again, might soon be up there with finding nemo for the most reruns on my dvd player!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 27, 2005)

Reno said:
			
		

> Demon Seed.
> 
> Underrated 70's sci fi thriller where Julie Christie gets raped by a meglomaniac computer.



 great film that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 27, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> hi mr new poster!  i didn't think war of the worlds was that great, had hoped that it would feel like the end of the world was coming but even in the cinema it didn't feel threatening enough.
> 
> i watched spongebob the movie again, might soon be up there with finding nemo for the most reruns on my dvd player!



I'm watching spongebob now. 
I can't wait till I have kids so I can have a good excuse for having so many cartoons on DVD.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2005)

Napoleon Dynamite - again - GOSH, what a movie! Tina, come get some ham!

Ae Fond Kiss - sweet little across-the-barricades romance from Ken Loach about an Irish Catholic girl falling in love with a Glaswegian born Pakistani - such a well balanced film - no stereotypical depictions of intolerance - no 'baddies' and 'goodies', just a sympathetic portrayal of a clash of values.

Meet The Fockers - very broad, very funny, but very unmemorable.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 28, 2005)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> The Manichurean Candidate, thougt it was ace. Anyone else got any thorts?




assuming you watched the remake, my thoughts would be "watch the original".


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 28, 2005)

finally got round to watching The Edukators yesterday, which was a brilliant film. a lot more thoughtful and complicated than i thought it would be, and brilliantly acted.

also, a whole series of Family Guy. OK - i'm converted


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 28, 2005)

I heart Huckabees. I love that film.

Also watched the first half of 'Wolf Creek', not sure about it yet, but it was giving me the williys.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Nov 28, 2005)

*Redbeard*

The surly, enigmantic Redbeard is a crazy Zen doctor heading up a health clinic for the poor and wretched who cannot afford proper health care. A new young doctor joins the clinic, full of himself and resentful that his father has sent him to such a horrible place. He becomes moved by the tales of suffering behind his patients' maladies, and soon learns that to become a better doctor he must put the needs of others before his own.

The first half of the film is a bit grim, but worth persevering with as the mood lightens later on.

8/10


----------



## jodal (Nov 28, 2005)

Factotum - amazing performance from Matty Dillon. Flic is a bit boring and slow but I liked it overall.

Gotta start reading some Bukowski (sp?) now.


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 28, 2005)

game Over the documentary about Kasparovs match against the IBM computer Deep Blue.
Riveting stuff!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 28, 2005)

welshDJ said:
			
		

> game Over the documentary about Kasparovs match against the IBM computer Deep Blue.
> Riveting stuff!



That's dead good that! But not quite as sinister as I had hoped. I think you would have to be a very high level chess player to truly understand Kasparovs point.

I was lucky enough to play Deep bules little brother Deeper Blue once. . . . .

. . . . . .It wipped my ass good and proper.


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 29, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> That's dead good that! But not quite as sinister as I had hoped. I think you would have to be a very high level chess player to truly understand Kasparovs point.
> 
> I was lucky enough to play Deep bules little brother Deeper Blue once. . . . .
> 
> . . . . . .It wipped my ass good and proper.



Personally I think IBM cheated....what do you think?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 29, 2005)

welshDJ said:
			
		

> Personally I think IBM cheated....what do you think?



Well Kasparov was happy about losing to deep blue before so it did seem a bit odd, but then he does seem to be a little bit of a mentalist. 

I think I would have to watch it again (I saw it about two years ago now) but as I recall I was boringly on the fence.


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 29, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Well Kasparov was happy about losing to deep blue before so it did seem a bit odd, but then he does seem to be a little bit of a mentalist.
> 
> I think I would have to watch it again (I saw it about two years ago now) but as I recall I was boringly on the fence.



I was amazed how cloak and dagger IBM were in not allowing access to Deep Blue or the print outs at all. I do think Kasparov is/was a bit unhinged but when you look at what was at stake and how much financially IBM made from the game it did lead me to believe that they were underhand about the whole thing.

If you want to see the film again PM me your address and i'll send you my copy-it can only be watched on your PC though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 29, 2005)

just finished watching X  it  was  really rather harsh  and i cried  i little ... but it was very beutifull.... but  i still have yet to find out why clamp love tokyo tower so much


as for  Kasparov   vs  deep blue    it  was   very close    and  it was quite posibly  the  atmosphere  that got to kasprov  rather than   the actual performance of the computer ... plus  they  did overload the machine  with kasparov games  so it knew his style and would probably   have not performed so well against another chess master

plus  it would   be really fucked if  you challenged it to go   as  the  the  masive amounts of possible states is too much for  current computers... mind you it would hand you your arse on a plate if  you challened it to othello


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 29, 2005)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> just finished watching X  it  was  really rather harsh  and i cried  i little ... but it was very beutifull.... but  i still have yet to find out why clamp love tokyo tower so much
> 
> 
> as for  Kasparov   vs  deep blue    it  was   very close    and  it was quite posibly  the  atmosphere  that got to kasprov  rather than   the actual performance of the computer ... plus  they  did overload the machine  with kasparov games  so it knew his style and would probably   have not performed so well against another chess master
> ...


I watched X a few years back now when I used to get free anime, and I have to admit I nearly cried too, but not I suspect for the same reasons you did.
Dull as dishwater.

Quite surprised so many people have watched the Kasparov DVD doc. 
Just out of interest my Vic 20 would beat me hands down on level 0.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 29, 2005)

X is rather oddly paced i must admit   and it won't be going in my favorites pile   but    it is  a nice bit of work by CLAMp  and  should be  tresured 


as for  computer based   cherss games ... i started playing agaisnts  a  chess master   but by  the end of the game i was playing  a picture of a chimp in a   hat



i beat the chimp


----------



## Jo/Joe (Nov 30, 2005)

Watched The Sacrifce last night. What a fantastc film.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 30, 2005)

there's something about mary, the light relief i was looking for, though it's not in the same humour league as team america!


----------



## foamy (Dec 1, 2005)

Sin City - looked amazing but was disappointed by the dialogue... cue breathy voice over in bad and inconsistant accent....


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 1, 2005)

La Terra Trema - worthy but a bit dull and overlong - didn't have the same spark or fight that other Italian ne-realist films of the period have. Worth a look though.


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 1, 2005)

watched the first episode of Northern Exposure Season Two.

YAY!


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 1, 2005)

foamy said:
			
		

> Sin City - looked amazing but was disappointed by the dialogue... cue breathy voice over in bad and inconsistant accent....



Sin City is like a model - pretty but vacuous.

Apparently Rodrgiuez/Miller are supposed to be making Hard Boiled next which will open up entirely new frontiers in thin plots, violence and piles of corpses...


----------



## rennie (Dec 1, 2005)

I went to the Ritzy and watched Land mines: a love story about a couple who were both disabled after stepping on mines in Afghanistan and their struggle to survive. pretty heartbreaking and harrowing pictures of maimed limbs.


----------



## foamy (Dec 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Sin City is like a model - pretty but vacuous.



i like that! i said it was like a boy's titanic - good fighting but terrible dialogue. that didnt go down well


----------



## Jo/Joe (Dec 2, 2005)

Ong Bak - extraordinary martial arts skills.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 2, 2005)

Jo/Joe said:
			
		

> Ong Bak - extraordinary martial arts skills.



Tony Jar is amazing.

The Producers follow up 'born to fight' is pretty good too (but not as good). This time there are guns and trucks too! Jar is not in it mind.


----------



## maya (Dec 3, 2005)

walkabout (nic roeg)


----------



## siarc (Dec 3, 2005)

^ that's a very fine film, i must get around to catching up with some other roeg


----------



## maya (Dec 3, 2005)

siarc said:
			
		

> ^ that's a very fine film, i must get around to catching up with some other roeg


yeah a beautiful film, nice mood throughout, important issue raised.

the music sounded great at the time (in the middle of the night, slightly drunk),
amazed to find out that it was actually by john barry, as it sounded nothing like him whatsoever (at least according to my limited memories)


----------



## Moggy (Dec 3, 2005)

Tom Yum Goong - Prachya Pinkaew's second film (Ong-Bak being his first) and Tony Jaa's second 'proper' onscreen performance. Very, very good; action that easily rival's Ong-Bak, although equally a bit light on story and has some pretty shit supporting actors. Still, an incredible watch   

Machuca - An incredible Chilean film from last year, set in Chile in 1973 during Pinochet's coup to power; the story is about how two 11 year olds lives are affected during this period. A truly gorgeous film (and apparently the first Chilean film to ever tackle the subject of the Pinochet era   ).


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 3, 2005)

I've got Machuca on DVD for next week  - -and no, it's first to have effective western relase and disto.  Not the first made.


----------



## Moggy (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, i didn't think it could possibly be the first made (hence the   ) but i'm sure that's what i read somewhere. Anyway, your way makes much more sense


----------



## mhendo (Dec 3, 2005)

Just finished watching _The Handmaid's Tale_, an adaptation of Margaret Atwood's book, starring Natasha Richardson, Faye Dunaway, Robert Duvall, Aidan Quinn, and Elizabeth McGovern.

Given the time constraints, and the quality of Atwood's novel, i thought they did a very good job of bringing it to the screen.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Dec 3, 2005)

> Tom Yum Goong - Prachya Pinkaew's second film (Ong-Bak being his first) and Tony Jaa's second 'proper' onscreen performance.



Cinema?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 3, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> walkabout (nic roeg)



Great film great soundtrack.


----------



## Moggy (Dec 3, 2005)

Jo/Joe said:
			
		

> Cinema?



No, i don't expect it to even get a cinema release here in the UK until later next year (the US isn't even getting it till next december), but it's available on the net if you know where to look (since its been out in Thailand and other eastern countries since August).


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 4, 2005)

2001 a space odysey


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 4, 2005)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Just finished watching _The Handmaid's Tale_, an adaptation of Margaret Atwood's book, starring Natasha Richardson, Faye Dunaway, Robert Duvall, Aidan Quinn, and Elizabeth McGovern.
> 
> Given the time constraints, and the quality of Atwood's novel, i thought they did a very good job of bringing it to the screen.



I haven't read the book, but I quite liked this film.  A bit disturbing though...


----------



## Jo/Joe (Dec 4, 2005)

Waiting for Guffman.


----------



## fishfingerer (Dec 4, 2005)

Jo/Joe said:
			
		

> Waiting for Guffman.


Great film. Worth watching just for the Nothing Ever Happens On Mars and Stool Boom tunes.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 4, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> 2001 a space odysey



wicked movie, seen it dozens of times still can't get the end bit though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 4, 2005)

Clerks (just picked up the 10th anniversary edition for a tenner at Virgin!) and Xmen 2. Both excellent movies.


----------



## java1200 (Dec 4, 2005)

Spaced


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 4, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Clerks (just picked up the 10th anniversary edition for a tenner at Virgin!)


Any different to the original?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 4, 2005)

'Ray,' the Ray Charles biopic. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 4, 2005)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Any different to the original?



probably a fancy box and few more extras


----------



## mhendo (Dec 4, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I haven't read the book, but I quite liked this film.  A bit disturbing though...


That's exactly how the author intended it. 

If you get a chance, i highly recommend the book. I goes into a whole bunch of detail that they just couldn't fit into the movie, and actually helps make sense of some of the stuff in the film.

For example (spoiler warning):
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Do you remember that the handmaid was surprised when Robert Duvall's character pulled out a game of Scrabble? Well, something that wasn't explicitly mentioned in the movie was that none of the handmaids (or women in general, if i remember correctly) were allowed to learn how to read. That's also why their shopping token had pictures, not words, on them.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Dec 4, 2005)

> Great film. Worth watching just for the Nothing Ever Happens On Mars and Stool Boom tunes.



I loved the scene when the town leaders are trying to persuade Corky to return to the production after his walkout. The look on his face as they basically the whole state is depending on his talent is priceless.


----------



## Cadmus (Dec 5, 2005)

'Birth' with Nicole Kidman and Lauren Bacall.

I think he isn't S. btw.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 5, 2005)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> wicked movie, seen it dozens of times still can't get the end bit though



Personally I think that's because it's rather sloppily done. Read the book (that was written in tandem) and you will understand everything quite clearly.

IMO like most of Kubrics stuff this is an extremely overrated film.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 5, 2005)

Last night I watched 'Terminal' with Tom Hanks. What an utterly fucking stupid film. Zeta Jones Douglas is a honey though.


----------



## jodal (Dec 5, 2005)

A Cock and Bull Story... very very funny.


----------



## Phenol (Dec 5, 2005)

'Crash' - absolutely fantastic, itelligent, engrossing. See it!


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 5, 2005)

Land Of The Dead – least interesting of Romero's zombie films and not a patch on either 28 Days Later or the Dawn Of The Dead remake. Not bad though...


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 5, 2005)

McVicar, why the need for Roger Daltry i'm not sure. Adam faith is slightly better. Worth watching for all the 70's cars!


----------



## shoddysolutions (Dec 5, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> walkabout (nic roeg)



Great film IMO, with an ending that makes you  

Why isn't 'Performance' available on DVD?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 5, 2005)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> wicked movie, seen it dozens of times still can't get the end bit though



thank god for that, wasn't sure if it was my inability to sit still that'd made me miss something real important/explaining


----------



## walktome (Dec 6, 2005)

The 4th Harry Potter movie. I read the book when it came out but the movie confused me so much. It just didn't flow very well.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 6, 2005)

Fucking Sapphire and steel again, I've got fifteen shitting hours of this crap to wade though. Not half as amazing and well thought out as I remember (hey I was only eight).


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2005)

Garden State

Customers who bought this title also bought:
Coldplay
Dido
Zero 7

You get the picture. Utterly banal toss.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2005)

The Life Aquatic - I wanted to like this but stunning production design and quirky but captivating soundtrack are not enough to make a satisfying film. Disappointing.


Downfall - excellent - made me have another go at Beevor's mighty tome. The Goebells family subplot is horribly chilling.


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 6, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Garden State
> 
> Customers who bought this title also bought:
> Coldplay
> ...



i didn't mind it, in a sweet sickly way. but as soon as it was over, i forgot it.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 6, 2005)

The Descent - not the girlie flick I expected.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Dec 6, 2005)

*Mon Oncle*

A gentle comedy poking fun at modernity. Jacques Tati plays the uncle of the title, whose nephew lives in an ultra-modern house in which everything is electronically controlled. Lots of nicely composed visual comedy in Tati's gentle signature style, if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Dec 6, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> thank god for that, wasn't sure if it was my inability to sit still that'd made me miss something real important/explaining



Isn't it the rebirth of man?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 6, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> *Mon Oncle*
> 
> A gentle comedy poking fun at modernity. Jacques Tati plays the uncle of the title, whose nephew lives in an ultra-modern house in which everything is electronically controlled. Lots of nicely composed visual comedy in Tati's gentle signature style, if you like that sort of thing.




That film used to give me the fear. I picked up a copy when I was last in France and could not believe that it was in fact in 'French'! So that means that in the UK they just had never bothered dubbing it, instead they just made rhubarb rhubarb noises over everything. I had no idea it had dialogue!!

Still gives me the frickin' fear!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> *Mon Oncle*
> 
> A gentle comedy poking fun at modernity. Jacques Tati plays the uncle of the title, whose nephew lives in an ultra-modern house in which everything is electronically controlled. Lots of nicely composed visual comedy in Tati's gentle signature style, if you like that sort of thing.



That reminds me of a French film I once saw called My Uncle


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 6, 2005)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> Isn't it the rebirth of man?



er... *shuffles feet and hope sir asks someone else in the class*


----------



## wiskey (Dec 6, 2005)

Plunkett and Mcclaine. which was as good as i remember it being.


----------



## MR G (Dec 6, 2005)

Peter Jackson's 'Bad Taste'.  There was a time when I was more into gore.  And my friend couldn't watch it anymore after dinner.  So we stopped it.  Will carry on watching it on my own though


----------



## Clintons Cat (Dec 8, 2005)

*Oldboy*, A man is abducted and incarcerated for fifteen years,during which time he is framed for the murder of his wife,upon release he is give five days to work out who did it and why.

Think Saw meets the Running Man

Reccomended

*Flightplan*

For all extents and purposes this might as well have been called PanicRoom 2
As Jodie Foster combines the duties of battling international hijackers with searching for her missing daughter.

Not Reccomended


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 9, 2005)

harold and kumar get the munchies, along the lines of dude, where's my car? and enjoyable for it


----------



## mhendo (Dec 9, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> harold and kumar get the munchies, along the lines of dude, where's my car? and enjoyable for it


Here in North America, that film is called _Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle_.

I really enjoyed it, despite (or perhaps because of) it silliness.


----------



## Moggy (Dec 9, 2005)

Clintons Cat said:
			
		

> *Oldboy*...
> 
> Think Saw meets the Running Man



I think thats the worst and most innacruate description that anyone's ever come up with for Oldboy!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 10, 2005)

Not on DVD, but watched the original King Kong yesterday, downloaded it.

Can't believe I had never watched it before.  Pretty good camp fun, but I reckon the remake will actually be better.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 10, 2005)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Here in North America, that film is called _Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle_.
> 
> I really enjoyed it, despite (or perhaps because of) it silliness.



i heard that but cause there's no white castle here they renamed it, made me think of evolution when i heard that, like it's all one giant advert.  heheh, maximum product placement!?  but yeah it is good enjoyable fun


----------



## bushphobia (Dec 10, 2005)

bubba hotep.

nobody fucks with the king!

Man i love this film to bits. Funniest thing in it is Ossie Davis going on about the mummy sucking souls out of peoples assholes. who woulda thunk that a film about old people at a retirement home would be so angaging.


----------



## mhendo (Dec 10, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> i heard that but cause there's no white castle here they renamed it, made me think of evolution when i heard that, like it's all one giant advert.  heheh, maximum product placement!?  but yeah it is good enjoyable fun


Funny thing is, i usually hate product placement and advertising in films, but it didn't worry me with this. Part of the reason, i suppose, is that White Castle is a relatively small chain, confined to fairly specific parts of the US, and has nothing like the all-pervading advertising or cultural impact of McDonalds or Burger King. 






			
				bushphobia said:
			
		

> bubba hotep.
> 
> nobody fucks with the king!
> 
> Man i love this film to bits. Funniest thing in it is Ossie Davis going on about the mummy sucking souls out of peoples assholes. who woulda thunk that a film about old people at a retirement home would be so engaging.


This film is a cult classic, and i keep meaning to get it because i've heard such good things about it. The star, Bruce Campbell, has made something of a career starring in campy B-flicks and horror movies, all the way back to his starring role in Sam Raimi's _Evil Dead_.

In our house, we watched _The Princess Bride_ last night. I must admit, i was a bit dubious about the whole thing, but it really is engaging and funny, with an especially great performance from Mandy Patinkin as Inigo Montoya.

After that was over, we switched on PBS and caught Roy Orbison and Friends: Black and White Night. What an amazing show! It's from 1987, and features Orbison in concert with a bunch of other big names, like Bruce Springsteen, Tom Waits, Elvis Costello, Bonnie Raitt, k.d. lang, and Jackson Browne. But the show is all about Roy, and the others are clearly there as a tribute to him. You can _see_ the admiration in Springsteen's eyes as he plays alongside the legend. All shot in smoky black and white at the famous Cocoanut Grove Nightclub in the Ambassador Hotel in Los Angeles. I'm going to order it so i can have a copy of my own.


----------



## walktome (Dec 11, 2005)

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 11, 2005)

bushphobia said:
			
		

> bubba hotep.
> 
> nobody fucks with the king!
> 
> .



Nice little film, I thought the music was great.


For me last night it was zombie madness and rock and roll with 

Wild Zero. 



I fucking love this film and it just gets better with repeat watching. It's like they just didn't care what they were making as long as they looked cool.
Cutting a UFO in half with a guitar sword *brilliant.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 11, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Nice little film, I thought the music was great.
> 
> 
> For me last night it was zombie madness and rock and roll with
> ...


that looks like a wonderful film   Where can you get it?
I am about to watch 'the happiness of the katikuris' again for some more  Japanese rock n roll zombie fun


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 11, 2005)

mhendo said:
			
		

> In our house, we watched _The Princess Bride_ last night. I must admit, i was a bit dubious about the whole thing, but it really is engaging and funny, with an especially great performance from Mandy Patinkin as Inigo Montoya.



we watched this a while back, likewise i was unsure at the prospect, i think it might have been the title that was putting me off.  all was forgiven by the end though!

spent a lot of yesterday being impatient with tv's repeating of series 3 of 24 so watched episodes 7-12, always get so tempted into just putting one more on and before you know it the disk is over!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 11, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> that looks like a wonderful film   Where can you get it?
> I am about to watch 'the happiness of the katikuris' again for some more  Japanese rock n roll zombie fun



The Japanese copy has english subs but you can get it in the UK from arts magic.

Katikuris is also ace but then I pretty much love all of Miikes films.
The bird people in china and  Kishiwada shonen gurentai are truly stand out.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 11, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> The Japanese copy has english subs but you can get it in the UK from arts magic.
> 
> Katikuris is also ace but then I pretty much love all of Miikes films.
> The bird people in china and  Kishiwada shonen gurentai are truly stand out.


Haven't seen those ones...found 'Happiness of the Katikuris' after a long fruitless  search of London and the net in Blockbusters in Bath


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 11, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Haven't seen those ones...found 'Happiness of the Katikuris' after a long fruitless  search of London and the net in Blockbusters in Bath



Really, it's a regular tartan relelase, I've seen it all over the place.

The bird people in china and Kishiwada shonen gurentai (I think this is called young thugs nostalga in the US) can be got in US DVD from arts magic.
Just click on amazon uk and you should be able to get them. 

Both films are slightly rare non violent Miike Takashi. Thats not to say that all his violent films aren't still mental/brilliant/beautiful.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 11, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Really, it's a regular tartan relelase, I've seen it all over the place.
> 
> The bird people in china and Kishiwada shonen gurentai (I think this is called young thugs nostalga in the US) can be got in US DVD from arts magic.
> Just click on amazon uk and you should be able to get them.
> ...


Ahh but i was trying to get it for under a tenner  
cheers for the tips, not a huge fan of violence so will def check those two out in particular...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 11, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Ahh but i was trying to get it for under a tenner
> cheers for the tips, not a huge fan of violence so will def check those two out in particular...



Ah yes I do that as well. 

Try 

http://www.find-dvd.co.uk/index.htm

You can click for region 1 as well if you like. Amazon sellers can like cairmanUSA are usualy under a tenner.

Kishiwada Shonen Gurentai is Miikes personal favorate.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 11, 2005)

The Spielberg/Cruise 'War Of The Worlds' - not bad at all, actually, and although the plot takes a few liberties with the source material, most of the important stuff remains just about intact (the red weed, the ending etc). Even the US setting works pretty well and the tripods themselves are satisfyingly scary, although, disappointingly, they don't go 'Ooooo Laaaaaa'.


----------



## Ryazan (Dec 11, 2005)

And....


----------



## Ryazan (Dec 11, 2005)

Which was a bit shit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 11, 2005)

Ryazan said:
			
		

> Which was a bit shit.


I looks it.


----------



## walktome (Dec 12, 2005)

Coffee and Cigarettes


----------



## PHo (Dec 12, 2005)

Napolean Dynamite,

weird film, as in weirdly filmed, but pretty good with some well funny bits in it, like whenever napolean runs ROFL!

worth a look


----------



## jayeola (Dec 12, 2005)

"Meet the Fockers". Ben Stiller and Robert De Nero. Mildy amusing comedy.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 12, 2005)

sharkskin man and peach hip girl

a trip into comic madness  a yakuza steals some money then goes on the run from the people sent after him and bumps into a girl trying to escape her life.  all the charactors are wonderfully insane  and althogh  the film goes a little strange at parts   i definatly unjoyed it


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 12, 2005)

Wings of Desire - Wim Wenders. Beautiful film, always brings a tear to my nose.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Creature Comforts Series 1&2. 

Very funny indeed.


----------



## Moggy (Dec 12, 2005)

Takeshi Kitano's "Brother" - was alright as far as his films go, definitely had its weak points though, most notably the unecessary scene where Omar Epp's character finds the money; the film should have ended after the previous scene (not gonna spoil it, but it shouldn't be a surprise given Kitano's films/endings). 

Some very mediocre acting from the american actors.

On the plus side, it's only £3.97 from Amazon


----------



## shoddysolutions (Dec 12, 2005)

Blockbuster has improved its selection recently.

*Machuca*

Santiago, Chile, 1973. A middle class boy attending private school is introduced to a new pupil from a poor background who has a very different lifestyle to their own. Their friendship blossoms despite their differences and offers each of them a glimpse of the other's lifestyle, but the events unfolding around them are to have a devastating effect on both of their lives.

A touching story which offers the opportunity to view the events surrounding the military coup through the eyes of a child and therefore with some objectivity.

7.5/10

*Life Is A Miracle*

A barmy love story about a Bosnian Serb railway engineer married to a barmy opera singer. The wife disappears with a spivvy Hungarian cymbalist, while his son is sent away to join the army just as the country explodes into full-blown civil war. After his son is captured by the Bosnian enemy, a helpful neighbour brings the engineer a captured nurse to offer in exchange for his son. They soon become close, but when his wife returns unexpectedly the engineer faces a difficult choice.

A war film without battle scenes, this surreal romp successfully captures the chaos that engulfed Bosnia during the first half of the 1990s with a series of over-the-top vignettes featuring even more over-the-top characters, some breathtaking scenery and a suicidal, lovelorn ass.

7/10


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2005)

finsihed off the last season of Deadwood - dear god that programmes good!  Pure bloody genius, if a little confusing in places, like I think it was Wolcott left hagning at the end there....

then there was *Holy Smoke* - a load of complete codswallop starring Kate Winslett & Harvey keitel.. Written & directed by the campions, it really should have been good.  Or at the very leastm interesting.  But it was stupid anodyne ruhbbish, almost daring to make various points aboput the nature of love and belief and that kind of thing, but settling for getting Katie into the nudie & peeing herself.

Fortunately we could round the evening off with the magnificent, superlative, ingenious *Killdozer*

The film from which the legendary band took there name, and the two are equally worthy.  A seering indictment of the crushing of the working-class by dead labour, the rise of the machine, and much more general silliness.  Bloody marvellous.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 13, 2005)

The Aviator – can't remember the last time I enjoyed a Scorsese flick as much, probably Casino or even Good Fellas. Can't believe it was beaten by the vastly inferior Million Dollar Baby in the Oscar stakes. I think Di Caprio is brilliant in it, too, but frequently upstaged by Cate Blanchett as Katherine Hepburn.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2005)

Troy - utter crap - good death at the beginning but overblown badly acted, shockingly scripted nonsense for the rest of it.

Layer Cake - I quite enjoyed this - heaps better than a Richie - much more intelligent and complex than most crime capers. And it features a fantastic beating in my local greasy spoon near work.


----------



## Juice Terry (Dec 14, 2005)

Ley Lines

Third film in Takashi Miike's Shinjuku trilogy, definitely the best of the three and possibly my favourite of all Miike's films. The way its shot is genius, starting off with all long shots and dark badly lit scenes meaning you hardly get a good look at any of the characters, as the film builds and reaches a climax the camera gets closer in, everything gets brighter and matches your feelings and growing afinity for the foursome.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 14, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Ley Lines
> 
> Third film in Takashi Miike's Shinjuku trilogy, definitely the best of the three and possibly my favourite of all Miike's films. The way its shot is genius, starting off with all long shots and dark badly lit scenes meaning you hardly get a good look at any of the characters, as the film builds and reaches a climax the camera gets closer in, everything gets brighter and matches your feelings and growing afinity for the foursome.



I love Miike and worship him like a cinema god but none of his shinjuku trilogy are among his best. For trilogies and Takashi I'd back dead or alive 1=yuck 2=eh? and 3=what the fuck??? did you see them turn into the giant cock for a head robot and rape the evil gay pervert???!!

Can't wait for Ely Roths Hostel I don't know how much input Miike had though.
Off to Japan for Christmas so hopefully I can check out Yôkai daisensô. I've probably missed the cinema run but I might catch the DVD release, looks like a good un.


----------



## Juice Terry (Dec 14, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I love Miike and worship him like a cinema god but none of his shinjuku trilogy are among his best. For trilogies and Takashi I'd back dead or alive 1=yuck 2=eh? and 3=what the fuck??? did you see them turn into the giant cock for a head robot and rape the evil gay pervert???!!
> 
> Can't wait for Ely Roths Hostel I don't know how much input Miike had though.
> Off to Japan for Christmas so hopefully I can check out Yôkai daisensô. I've probably missed the cinema run but I might catch the DVD release, looks like a good un.


Dead or Alive next on my rental list. Looking good.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 14, 2005)

DIG! – brilliant "rockumentary" centring on the friendship/rivalry between the Dandy Warhols and the Brian Jonestown Massacre. It's hilarious but you can't help feeling a little bit of sympathy for Anton Newcombe, the BJM's seriously fucked up frontman. His drug intake, messiah complex and self-destructive behaviour make Pete Doherty look like the Archbishop of Canterbury.


----------



## maya (Dec 14, 2005)

Daisies, which is a brilliant Czechoslovakian film from 1968 or such, and is about two girls sitting around at home doing absolutely nothing...it got banned by the communist regime though


----------



## Moggy (Dec 14, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I love Miike and worship him like a cinema god but none of his shinjuku trilogy are among his best. For trilogies and Takashi I'd back dead or alive 1=yuck 2=eh? and 3=what the fuck??? did you see them turn into the giant cock for a head robot and rape the evil gay pervert???!!



Am still waiting for Tartan to release Dead or Alive 3 over here (and i cannae be arsed with imported dvds unless i REALLY have to)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 14, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Dead or Alive next on my rental list. Looking good.


 
Sadly you can't get Final in the UK and the US copy is shit.

If you can get the Auz Boxset and watch em again and again. 
The bird people in china, kishiwada shonen gurentai , Zebraman, Izo, ichi the killer, blues harp gozu and visitor Q are all brilliant. Visitor Q breaks just about every taboo - incest, drug abuse, lactating fetish, necrophilia, prostitution, child murder.

Great bits include the dad sexing his prostitute daughter, dead woman shitting on dad while he's fucking her (at first he thinks its a miracle of nature and he made a dead woman wet), Mother spraying her breast milk drenching the kitchen and the 'saw saw saw saw saw saw saw' the day says with glee as he saws a schoolboys head with a hack saw


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 14, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Am still waiting for Tartan to release Dead or Alive 3 over here (and i cannae be arsed with imported dvds unless i REALLY have to)



The australian box set is really really cheap, I got mine at ezydvd.com.au for sod all as I recall.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 14, 2005)

i just watched oldboy ...  pritty damn good....  some nice action (Stop! Hammer time!) and an intreting plot

i must say   i did   guess the  twist really early on ... but  then i am a sick and twisted individual


----------



## Moggy (Dec 14, 2005)

*SPOILERS*

Well the twist is 'fairly' obvious considering you don't hear anything else about the daughter throughout the film.

The scene of the fight down the corridor is incredible considering it was all done in one take.


EDIT: Atomic Suplex, the trilogy boxset from there comes to a total of £40 (including shipping/insurance)   Is the 'Final' good then?

EDIT 2: BUT, ezydvd DOES have the spec. ed. of Bad Boy Bubby, which i've been dying to watch for ages


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 14, 2005)

sorta spoiler

i guessed it  just before  her gets the adress for the daughter  so that  sorta threw me  off pace.  

i was wondering about the  end ... seeing  as the chair  has steps  in the snmow walking aways from it ..  i'm wondering if this means   he  considers himself the monster  and  has retained  all the  memories?   hence his  mad twisted smile


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 14, 2005)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> sorta spoiler
> 
> i guessed it  just before  her gets the adress for the daughter  so that  sorta threw me  off pace.
> 
> i was wondering about the  end ... seeing  as the chair  has steps  in the snmow walking aways from it ..  i'm wondering if this means   he  considers himself the monster  and  has retained  all the  memories?   hence his  mad twisted smile



I think everybody in the universe guessed it at the begining and were thrown off by the letter, that's how you are supposed follow it. 

cool film but Sympathy for mr vengence has more lasting appeal for me. Looking forward to Lady Vengence to compleate the trilogy. Actualy I think the Korean DVD comes out tomorrow. I Quite like Park Chan Wooks part of the three extreames too.

JSA is another goody but the english speaking parts let it down a little.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 14, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> *SPOILERS*
> 
> 
> The scene of the fight down the corridor is incredible considering it was all done in one take.
> ...



That hall scene was supposed to have loads of close ups, I can't remember why they weren't put in, probably because it looked super cool. It is a cool film.

£40 for three DVDs shipped from the other side of the world, sounds like a bargain to me. I think I paid more like £32 when I got them. The Auz final is currently the only version that is anamorphic and without burnt in Japanese subs. 

I really like it because it is mental but it's probably not what you would call a good film. It looks a bit cheap because it supposed to be the future but they obviously don't have a lot of cash. That's what I like about Miike, even if he does a duff film he does it so crazy that it actually becomes a good film. Even the incredibly rubbish 'silver' is fun, its nice to watch a film simply for the fact that it doesn't follow the usual path of a film. Final is worth getting just for the end. 
Plus box sets are cool.

Actually Andromedia is pretty crap and just crap.

PS Thanks for the heads up on the Bad Boy Bubby, great film, I wonder if it still stands up.


----------



## Moggy (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah, have been looking for Bad Boy Bubby for aaaages, shame its never been properly released outside of Australia. Will probably pass up getting the DOA box-set since i've already got the first two on Tartan, would like to see it at some point though, although the second one left me scratching my head a bit 

Still haven't seen Three Extremes though, must get round to it at some point.

Also, if you wait till next february, i hear Sympathy For Lady Vengeance should get a limited cinema release here in the uk   

Or if you really can't wait there have been subbed versions doing the rounds on the net for some time now. Although i don't condon such things of course


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 15, 2005)

Phantasm IV: Oblivion.

Low budget tour de force.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 15, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Yeah, have been looking for Bad Boy Bubby for aaaages, shame its never been properly released outside of Australia. Will probably pass up getting the DOA box-set since i've already got the first two on Tartan, would like to see it at some point though, although the second one left me scratching my head a bit
> 
> Still haven't seen Three Extremes though, must get round to it at some point.
> 
> ...



I won't be able to resist the Korean DVD as they are always a pretty limited run and the first editions are often the best (the first old boy Korean disk is wonderful) It comes with two versions of the film, one full colour as in the cinema and one that fades to black and white as originally intended. This was also supposed to happen in sympathy for Mr Vengence but proved too costly.

I will probably still go to the cinema to see it again anyway if it's any good (should be)

PS. If you though DOA birds was a head scratcher than Final might be a bit too much.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> JSA is another goody but the english speaking parts let it down a little.





One of my top five foreign films this year.  Would agree with you though about the spoken English


----------



## Moggy (Dec 15, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> PS. If you though DOA birds was a head scratcher than Final might be a bit too much.



Yeah well i wasnt in the errrr soberest of states when i watched it, and haven't gotten round to putting it on again yet


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Ahh but i was trying to get it for under a tenner
> cheers for the tips, not a huge fan of violence so will def check those two out in particular...




Bird People in China is a beautiful film and Young Thugs Nostalgia isn't nearly as violent as it sounds


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I think everybody in the universe guessed it at the begining and were thrown off by the letter, that's how you are supposed follow it.




'scuse me for sounding stupid but how do I know when it comes out if I'm buying the Korean version?


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2005)

Napoleon Dynamite.


The dance made it worth watching, but there wasn't really much going for it until then.  Distinctly average.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> Napoleon Dynamite.
> 
> 
> The dance made it worth watching, but there wasn't really much going for it until then.  Distinctly average.


FREAKIN' IDIOT!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 15, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> One of my top five foreign films this year.  Would agree with you though about the spoken English


This year?? That films five years old. Has it only just come out in the UK? wow.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 15, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> 'scuse me for sounding stupid but how do I know when it comes out if I'm buying the Korean version?



The Korean version of old boy??? or do you mean Lady Vengence? Just look on a Korean DVD website like koreandvds.com and check out the pre order date. Korean DVDs are usualy pretty cheap good quality and most have english subs.

Bird People in China and Young Thugs Nostalgia are super double great miike films. Sadly the chinese BPIC disk isn't anamorphic and the US disk has sync problems. The guys from paradice is another of Miikes not so violent films that gets overlooked.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> This year?? That films five years old. Has it only just come out in the UK? wow.




Sorry, should have said that I had *watched*  this year


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> The Korean version of old boy??? or do you mean Lady Vengence? Just look on a Korean DVD website like koreandvds.com and check out the pre order date. Korean DVDs are usualy pretty cheap good quality and most have english subs.



Well all my Korean language films have English subtitles.

What I mean is, besides the Region and sometimes different covers... er, not explaining myself very well here am I?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 15, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> What I mean is, besides the Region and sometimes different covers... er, not explaining myself very well here am I?



No not really. I have no idea what you are on about.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> No not really. I have no idea what you are on about.




So this is the Korean version yes?

http://global.yesasia.com/en/PrdDept.aspx/pid-1004060258/code-k/section-videos/ 

This is the Hong Kong version yes?

http://global.yesasia.com/en/PrdDept.aspx/pid-1004100117/code-c/section-videos/ 

So what's this?  A poster for the film?  Korean version for Korean speakers or what?

http://www.twitchfilm.net/archives/004084.html


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 15, 2005)

First one is the cover I have seen on a few sites lately, there was a different pic up before.

The second is indeed the hong kong disk

The last one is probably just a promotional pic. 
As far as I am aware there will be just two Korean versions, a one disk and a two disk edition. I think after the million different short runs of old boy this is going to be the only thing available for a while.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> First one is the cover I have seen on a few sites lately, there was a different pic up before.
> 
> The second is indeed the hong kong disk
> 
> ...




Ah right.  I'll get the first one then as that's the 2 disk version with the fading to black and white.

All very confusing for my poor wee brain


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 15, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Ah right.  I'll get the first one then as that's the 2 disk version with the fading to black and white.
> 
> All very confusing for my poor wee brain



Yes asia are nearly always more expencive BTW, but they sometimes don't charge shipping. koreandvds.com have it for about $21 but you will have to pay shipping which isn't that much. Also Yes asia can take ages sometimes, but they do take pay pal.


----------



## milesy (Dec 16, 2005)

girls aloud "what will the nieghbours say?" - live in concert filmed at hammersmith apollo earlier this year. it's wicked - i wasn't expecting it to be as good as that - can't wait to see them next year


----------



## souljacker (Dec 19, 2005)

Last night I watched the Butterfly Effect. 

It was quite good, I suppose. Much better if you think of it as a action/thriller/horror type thing as opposed to it being some sort of deep meaningful nonsense.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 19, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Ah right.  I'll get the first one then as that's the 2 disk version with the fading to black and white.
> 
> All very confusing for my poor wee brain



NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooo! 
Lady Vengence had been put back to the 27th 

I'm not going to get it until the 8th now when I come back from Japan. 
Nobody rob me while I'm out, I'm writing all your names down.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 19, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooo!
> Lady Vengence had been put back to the 27th
> 
> I'm not going to get it until the 8th now when I come back from Japan.
> Nobody rob me while I'm out, I'm writing all your names down.





When were you expecting to receive it then?

Mine's not being posted out 'til 30th   

Was expecting Battle Royale II to arrive this weekend but it hasn't


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 19, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I'm not going to get it until the 8th now when I come back from Japan.
> Nobody rob me while I'm out, I'm writing all your names down.




*cough cough*

what's your address?  Thought I'd send you a Christmas card


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 19, 2005)

last night i watched VOID - the Flaming Lips videos compilation, and bloody marvellous it was too. a triumphant example of what you can do with no money but lots of imagination


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 19, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> When were you expecting to receive it then?
> 
> Mine's not being posted out 'til 30th
> 
> Was expecting Battle Royale II to arrive this weekend but it hasn't


DVDfromkorea.com are quite fast and I was optimistically hoping for it to come on Friday. Actually that's just stupid, I was never going to get it before I went away was I?

Consider yourself lucky that you have been spared BR2 for a while longer, with any luck it will get lost in the post.

Miike regular Riki Takeuchi is good fun though.


----------



## jodal (Dec 19, 2005)

I watched the beginning of Lord of War last night. Might not bother with the rest, pretty crap all in all don't you think...ahm...urban?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 19, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Consider yourself lucky that you have been spared BR2 for a while longer, with any luck it will get lost in the post.




Oh     Is it a heap of shit then?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 19, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Oh     Is it a heap of shit then?



Starts off okish. 
Then it cops out. 
Thens it makes no sence.
Then it cops out again.


----------



## starfish (Dec 19, 2005)

On saturday we watched Bubba Hotep & fucking loved it, what a funny film, completely absurd but wonderful. One of the best i have seen in recent years without a doubt. 
We also saw Visitor Q   , all i say is its a film about a family but its not really a family film.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 19, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Starts off okish.
> Then it cops out.
> Thens it makes no sence.
> Then it cops out again.




ah well, as long as it's totally brainless violence my b/f will suffer it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 19, 2005)

starfish said:
			
		

> We also saw Visitor Q   , all i say is its a film about a family but its not really a family film.




   


Totally WTF! isn't it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 19, 2005)

I shitting love Visitor Q, that film is awsome.

saw saw saw saw saw saw saw.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 19, 2005)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I shitting love Visitor Q, that film is awsome.
> 
> saw saw saw saw saw saw saw.




emphasis on shitting eh?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 19, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> emphasis on shitting eh?


It's a miracle of nature. 
Oh no wait, it's just shit.

Too many good bits in VQ to mention.


----------



## chooch (Dec 19, 2005)

_Magnolia_. Slightly baffling, but very likable.


----------



## maya (Dec 19, 2005)

I, Robot   
(about the_ only_ film where will smith has managed _not_ to be super-annoying,
he was now merely _annoying_, which was a _great_ improvement  )

forgettable film though, but it did its purpose- entertainment is a fleeting thing


----------



## Strawman (Dec 19, 2005)

Watched Barton Fink last night - didnt like the ending at all, although I wasnt really concentrating at that point so probably just didnt "get" it.


----------



## maya (Dec 19, 2005)

Strawman said:
			
		

> Watched Barton Fink last night - didnt like the ending at all, although I wasnt really concentrating at that point so probably just didnt "get" it.


just talked w/a friend about Barton Fink the other week, we came to the conclusion that it is a film we really *admire*, rather than "like/enjoy", if that makes sense


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 19, 2005)

milesy said:
			
		

> girls aloud "what will the nieghbours say?" - live in concert filmed at hammersmith apollo earlier this year. it's wicked - i wasn't expecting it to be as good as that - can't wait to see them next year



Ar, that's the one me and my flatmate went to, brought back some good memories when we watched it on tv the other week   

Had another marathon 24 session yesterday, episodes 14-19 or series 3


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 19, 2005)

Hable con Ella (talk to her).. great film, but quite strange that you feel a bit of sympathy for someone you maybe shouldn't. gorgeous argentinian actor in it too


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 21, 2005)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> A region 1 import of a Japanese Zombie Flick called Stacy...
> Plot Synopsis: Teenage Schoolgirls in the near future are succumbing to a condition called NDH (Near Death Happiness), die, & then become flesh eating Zombies called "Stacies", which have on their skin, a mysterious substance called/codenamed  BTP (Butterfly Twinkle Powder)....
> The only way to deal with Stacies is to "Repeat Kill" them, (_basically hack them to 135 bits with a chainsaw). _
> Cue Designer Chainsaw ads (_Bluce Campbell Right Hand No2, a 1 handed chainsaw in designer colours/finishes_) on Japanese home shopping channels amoungst others....



I got this yeasterday but haven't watched it yet, looks pretty good but just wasn't in the mood for it last night. 

Watched arrested Develoment series two on DVD. It's pretty good and I can keep watching episode after episode but I only laughed out loud once in five eps.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Dec 21, 2005)

Saw (The Producer died last week at the age of 42...).


----------



## jodal (Dec 21, 2005)

I watched 'Adam's Aebler' (Adam's Apples) yesterday. Its a little gem to be sure. Written and directed by Anders Thomas Jensen the most prolific and talented creative in Danish film at the moment. He has had a hand in most of the recent successes in Danish film such as: 'Blinkende Lygter' (dir, wri), 'Brødre' (aka 'Brothers', wri), Mifune's Sidste Sang (aka Mifune's Last Song) to name but a few.

If any of you lot haven't seen the above then beg, steal and borrow in order to do so because they are undiscovered gems. Honestly.

Edited to say: Gregg Hoffman RIP


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 21, 2005)

> Watched arrested Develoment series two on DVD. It's pretty good and I can keep watching episode after episode but I only laughed out loud once in five eps.



I can watch that show for ever, esp the eps with lots of Portia di Rossi in them.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 21, 2005)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> Saw (The Producer died last week at the age of 42...).


Really?  That's shockingly young.  While it divides opinion on here somewhat I'll once again say that this Is Good!!

Yesterday I watched 24 season 3, episodes 21-24.  Bit of an overly soft ending I thought [as in last 7 or so minutes], up till then it was ace!  Though I'd heard that Jack couldn't return to the country for helping the bloke break out of prison early on?

Also watched Churchill: The Hollywood Years.  I'd heard this was meant to be pretty rubbish but as pure trash it certainly raised a few laughs, especially the queen dancing!


----------



## D (Dec 21, 2005)

Romper Stomper, courtesy of moonsi til and the u75 recycle-your-stuff collective.

 

(I'd forgotten just how violent that movie was!)


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 21, 2005)

I watched "Dracula 2001", possibly the worst film ever (on second thoughts slightly better than 6th day in that i watched all of it).

On the other hand the leading lady was rather cute and it had 7of9 from startrek in it, these were the only redeeming features though


----------



## jodal (Dec 22, 2005)

Watched Kinsey last night. It was surprisingly touching and funny.


----------



## pianistenvy (Dec 22, 2005)

i'm ashamed to say I watched Love Actually last night. It was so-so, I did laugh a few times. Although had to subtitle it as everyone was talking through it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 22, 2005)

jodal said:
			
		

> Watched Kinsey last night. It was surprisingly touching and funny.


Yeah I think they skirted over his bad bits a little too much but a good film none the less.

*EDIT
Shit, just realised that was my 1000th post that I was saving for my sad race 1000 thread.
Cuntsicks fuckadandydoo.


----------



## belboid (Dec 22, 2005)

Ms. 45 - _finally_.

Wanted to see it for years after reading about it in a marvellous book on women in horror movies - said (by the author) to be _the_ best rape/revenge movie by a long chalk, and she wasn't at all wrong.  Really really excellant film by Abel Ferrera - karagara truly kicks ass!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2005)

G. Fieendish put me onto the Japanese zombie film 'stacy'. 

Now I love zombies and Japanese zombie flick 'wild zero' was awsome and mentalist but this was just shit!

I'm all for wierd japanese WTF, but this was just a fucking mess. 
I thought the idea of loads of Japanese schoolgirls getting chopped into 160 peices but there was fuck all gore and when there was some it was shitarse.
There wasn't even any tities to rescue it.

Worst Japanese film I've seen since Juon and dark water.


----------



## walktome (Dec 23, 2005)

I watched a few episodes from the second season of Arrested Development last night.


----------



## muser (Dec 24, 2005)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> I watched "Dracula 2001", possibly the worst film ever (on second thoughts slightly better than 6th day in that i watched all of it).
> 
> On the other hand the leading lady was rather cute and it had 7of9 from startrek in it, these were the only redeeming features though



Things must be bad. Two friends of mine went to blockbuster and chose 3 films, one of them was goodfellas, because one of my friends hadn't seen it, but that same friend picked up dracula 2001. It transpired that we had 4 films instead of 3 and had to put one back.
My friend went to put back goodfellas and the chap behind the counter said you shoul keep that one and take back dracula 2001.
Is it as bad as queen of the damned, another film I have no intention of watching.


----------



## Velouria (Dec 24, 2005)

I watched a few episodes of Fred Dibnah's "Made in Britain" series (and was busy trying to download the missing ones I don't have), plus later on I was watching The Osbournes on TMF for a bit ...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2005)

walktome said:
			
		

> I watched a few episodes from the second season of Arrested Development last night.



I've been watching that. I'm half way though DVD two.


----------



## maya (Dec 24, 2005)

Fantastic Four.

they must've been pretty pissed off that the Incredibles (cartoon parody of FF) got to the cinemas first,
since it made _them_ look like a parody of _The Incredibles_ and not the other way around!!


----------



## SubZeroCat (Dec 24, 2005)

*Trapped in the Closet* chapters 1-12

A "dramatic musical masterpiece" by R. Kelly (although cheap, gun loving, self obsessed, surreal piss poor shite would do better to describe it).

The weirdest, cheesiest and worst thing I've ever had to watch. All dialogue sung in an awful r'n'b stylee by R. Kelly himself......I'm not kidding.


----------



## maya (Dec 25, 2005)

Antz


----------



## maya (Dec 26, 2005)

*...Batman Begins. *(  )

(you can tell i'm having a family xmas, can't you?  
all family-friendly fillums 4 us)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 28, 2005)

the full metal alchemist movie

as  a popular shonen  anime and manga  Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (full metal alchemist) was fairly much garenteed a movie    but thankfully   jaust like the  anime it stayed  a cut above the normal fare  with  a bit more depth  and  and  no stupid powerups


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 28, 2005)

Had a bit of a marathon round my mate's house;
Dodgeball
Planes, Trains & Automobiles
Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith
Saw


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 28, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> *...Batman Begins. *(  )
> 
> (you can tell i'm having a family xmas, can't you?
> all family-friendly fillums 4 us)



Yeah, it's a tad different to the 60s series..


----------



## maya (Dec 29, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's a tad different to the 60s series..


BOOM! BIFF! KA-POW! PANG!   
dudu dudu dudu dudu..Bat-maaaaaan!


----------



## walktome (Dec 30, 2005)

Tonight I watched Hedwig and the Angry Inch and Alfie.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 1, 2006)

In a bid to avoid the crap Xmas telly, I've watched these DVDs this week:

_Punk: Attitude
Crumb
Bad Santa
The Edukators
Sideways 
Family Guy (Series 1)
Family Guy (Series 3)_

All excellent stuff!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 2, 2006)

Watched Fantastic 4, I think calling them fantastic was a bit optimistic, they didn't seem all that amazing!


----------



## oi2002 (Jan 2, 2006)

White Heat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Damned good.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 2, 2006)

Robinson in Space


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 2, 2006)

'The Caretaker'. Never realised what an excellent actor Donald Pleasance was.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jan 2, 2006)

spaced series one


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 2, 2006)

'Requiem for a Dream.'

It's really brightened up my day.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 3, 2006)

Peep Show series 2, better than 3, not as good as 1. Guess they better not make any more.

and lots of Seinfeld season 4


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2006)

House of Flying Daggers. Really beautifully shot, great colours, better than i expected


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Starts off okish.
> Then it cops out.
> Thens it makes no sence.
> Then it cops out again.




See what you mean.  Watched it yesterday.  Wish I'd spent the time doing housework now.   

Watched Ong Bak which was enjoyable

Watched a few Irish DVDs (Secret of Roan Inish, Waking Ned Devine, Into the West and Boys and Girl from County Clare)


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 3, 2006)

Bus 147


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Bus 147




is that the Brazilian one where a bus is hijacked?


----------



## Mr Jolly (Jan 3, 2006)

Last night - _Ed Wood_ followed by _Plan 9 from Outer Space_ 

Martin Landau is fantastic as Lugosi


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 5, 2006)

Finally    got around to 24 Hour Party People. 
Very good isn't it?


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jan 5, 2006)

*Castle in the Sky*

Early-ish offering from the hand of Hayao Miyazaki's Studio Ghibli. Contains a much more coherent, classic plot than later, more surreal offerings such as Princess Mononoke or Spirited Away, making for some fine family entertainment.

The film centres on the adventures of a young boy from a small mining town, who chances upon a girl floating down from the sky. The girl is the guardian of a secret passed down through the generations, for which she is pursued by the army and a group of government agents. The duo's adventures eventually take them to the legendary flying fortress of Laputa, originally featured in Swift's 'Gulliver's Travels'.

6/10


----------



## keane4president (Jan 5, 2006)

Get Shorty

Its Quality


----------



## Phenol (Jan 5, 2006)

Mysterious Skin

Very well made, strong acting, tragic, disturbing, must see but beware of very disturbing scenes of child abuse.


----------



## java1200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Curb Your Enthusiasm - Season One


----------



## walktome (Jan 5, 2006)

Hairspray and Pecker.


----------



## maya (Jan 5, 2006)

walktome said:
			
		

> Pecker.


i liked that, bizarre john waters film w/lots of OTT/slightly camp supporting actors...ricci is in it, ain't she?
very odd.


----------



## walktome (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, that's the one. I loved it. I guess all of his films that I have seen are pretty bizarre.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 6, 2006)

_The Isle_ -  

The colour and scenery were incredible, the self-mutilation with fishing equipment rather disturbing (and a bit much for me in my delicate state); in fact a lot of it was.. but extremely beautiful visually.


----------



## maya (Jan 6, 2006)

*Microcosmos- *
...ooh, the insects...the _insects!!_


----------



## chooch (Jan 6, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> *Microcosmos- *
> ...ooh, the insects...the _insects!!_


That's a beautiful thing. The ants drinking is one of the most amazing images I've ever seen. Thank fuck for the absence of a wanky narration. 

Last night I watched _idi i smotri_. Always a cheery one.


----------



## Reno (Jan 6, 2006)

I recorded all of _Bleak House _ when they repeated it on BBC4 and watched it over the last three nights. I'm not that much a fan of Dickens, but this was great. By making the female characters stronger and castig some great actresses they overcame everything I found irritating about the book. I know everyone loved Gillian Anderson and she was very good, but the star here was Anna Maxwell Martin as Esther. A virtuous, almost saintly character like that could easily become cloying (as Esther is in the novel) but the actress gave an incredibly nuanced performance making you feel everything she feels with the the most subtle changes of expression.

Btw anyone who liked Gillian Anderson in this and enjoyed watching her in a corset should check out her utterly heartbreaking performance in Terrence Davis' _House of Mirth_.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 7, 2006)

King arthur.

Utter unmitigated bollocks, reinventing history, fucking with a perfectly good story, acting is poor, plot weak and worst of all they seem to be addicted to "freedom" for the entire duration. It's utter american pap, no matter what the cast is.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2006)

Just started watching the three season boxset of Seinfeld (seasons 1-3), must say aint enjoying it as much as I used too...


----------



## walktome (Jan 7, 2006)

My Own Private Idaho. I started watching it awhile ago but fell asleep in the middle. Tonight I watched it the whole way through though and was pleased to find out it was Flea in it. I thought I recognized him but my sister insisted it was someone else.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 7, 2006)

Groundhog day, a classic, a cheesy classic, but classic none the less. After that monstrostiy i needed something to make me smile again, and this worked wonderfully.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 7, 2006)

Started to watch Birth but it's a faulty dvd so going to have to send it back, grrr!


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 7, 2006)

I watched "Bring it On" and was blown away by how good it was.  Am I the only person who had never heard of it before?


----------



## girasol (Jan 8, 2006)

*The Fisher King*

Just finishing watching The Fisher King on Channel 5...

It always gets to me and it makes me so tearful... What a fantastic film!  

Jeff Bridges is stealing the Holy Grail as we speak!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 8, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> King arthur.
> 
> Utter unmitigated bollocks, reinventing history, fucking with a perfectly good story, acting is poor, plot weak and worst of all they seem to be addicted to "freedom" for the entire duration. It's utter american pap, no matter what the cast is.



I agree.    

They took a perfectly good myth, and completely fucking de-mysticised it.  Cunts.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 8, 2006)

Anyway, yesterday I watched Trading Places.


----------



## D (Jan 8, 2006)

Ali G season 1 (the US version)

holy pants-pissing!


----------



## JE:5 (Jan 8, 2006)

Made In Britain and i'm going to watch Andre Tarkovsky's Stalker tonight.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 8, 2006)

Badlands, with Martin Sheen and Sissy Spacek.


----------



## chooch (Jan 8, 2006)

_Downfall_
Thought it was ok, but not earth-shattering
and
_Midnight Cowboy_


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 8, 2006)

Sympathy for Lady Vengeance - not as brutal as Oldboy, more in the emotional vein of Mr V. - and like most Chan-wook Park doesn't go where you think whilst asking some uncomfortable questions about grief/revenge/damage etc


----------



## souljacker (Jan 9, 2006)

I finally got round to watching I 'heart' huckabees last night. I thought it was good, but the wife had had the best part of a bottle of wine, and was talking all the way through it. MArky Mark was good in it, that I do know.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 9, 2006)

American Pie - Band Camp, watchable and quite funny, and then Wedding Crashers which was pretty good


----------



## Reno (Jan 9, 2006)

A screener of Terrence Malick's new film The New World. Still making my mind up about it, but for me it's not quite in the same league as his previous three films.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2006)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Sympathy for Lady Vengeance - not as brutal as Oldboy, more in the emotional vein of Mr V. - and like most Chan-wook Park doesn't go where you think whilst asking some uncomfortable questions about grief/revenge/damage etc




I watched that as well yesterday morning.  Got the Korean version so all the extras were in Korean unfortunately.  Did you watch the colour version or the one where it morphs into black and white?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 9, 2006)

Party 7.

Strange Jpanese film. 

Really strange.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 11, 2006)

House of Wax, fun enough forgettable teen flick.  And Paris Hilton does die in it so that's always a bonus!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2006)

Saphire and steel - fell asleap though. It really was a bit rubbish wasn't it, maybe I shouldn't have bought the whole fucking box set.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Saphire and steel - fell asleap though. It really was a bit rubbish wasn't it, maybe I shouldn't have bought the whole fucking box set.




You didn't?  











Poor you


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2006)

Memento

Totally lost me 'cos I could hardly hear it as the subtitles didn't work.  Only discovered at the end that on the menu there was an option for "hard of hearing"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> You didn't?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What buy the box set or falling asleap?

I remember it being really ace and chilling and in a fit of nostalga I bought it cheap from amazon. Some of the adventures last 8 fucking episodes and that doesn't mean they have any more content either, just more standing around and talking noncence (as a 'telelpathic' voice over of course, we wouldn't want the excitement of any lips moving, we can leave that action to he-man).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> What buy the box set or falling asleap?
> 
> I remember it being really ace and chilling and in a fit of nostalga I bought it cheap from amazon. Some of the adventures last 8 fucking episodes and that doesn't mean they have any more content either, just more standing around and talking noncence (as a 'telelpathic' voice over of course, we wouldn't want the excitement of any lips moving, we can leave that action to he-man).




Yeah, I remember it as well.  Joanna Lumley and er, that blondie fellow... McCallum (?).  Their eyes went bright blue or something.  That's about all I can remember


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Yeah, I remember it as well.  Joanna Lumley and er, that blondie fellow... McCallum (?).  Their eyes went bright blue or something.  That's about all I can remember



I remember the last one quite vividly as it was a really dark ending where they lost and were trapped for everrrrrrrrrrr!!!!

But adventure one???? WTF how did they get more made after that drivel? It does have comedy appeal at least I suppose.

There are some great bits like when pillows on strings or umbrellas attack but essentially the script can go anywhere and anything can be a solution because we don't know who the fuck these people are and what the fuck they are doing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I remember the last one quite vividly as it was a really dark ending where they lost and were trapped for everrrrrrrrrrr!!!!
> 
> But adventure one???? WTF how did they get more made after that drivel? It does have comedy appeal at least I suppose.
> 
> There are some great bits like when pillows on strings or umbrellas attack but essentially the script can go anywhere and anything can be a solution because we don't know who the fuck these people are and what the fuck they are doing.




exactly     Luckily I can't remember half the episodes


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I watched that as well yesterday morning.  Got the Korean version so all the extras were in Korean unfortunately.  Did you watch the colour version or the one where it morphs into black and white?



Only just noticed this.

I've had this on the shelf since the 4th but haven't got round to watching it yet. Everyone says to watch the B&W one first so I think I will do that. 

Apparently we are the lucky ones as the first DVD is now sold out and there might not be anymore fade to B&W versions made. Someone said that there was only a run of 2000 made but that can't be right surely.

Have you seen any other Park Chan Wook? I have only seen the vengence trilogy ones JSA and the one on the three extreames. So far all have been really good so maybe I should try a few more.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Only just noticed this.
> 
> I've had this on the shelf since the 4th but haven't got round to watching it yet. Everyone says to watch the B&W one first so I think I will do that.
> 
> ...



Disappointed that all the extras weren't subtitled though   

Nope, only the trilogy ones and JSA.  Haven't seen Three Extremes or anything else.

Have you seen The Quiet Family?  When the families were sitting waiting their turn, something reminded me of The Quiet Family.  Same kind of dark humour I suppose

Here's IMDB list of Park Chan Wook's work

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0661791/


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Disappointed that all the extras weren't subtitled though
> 
> Nope, only the trilogy ones and JSA.  Haven't seen Three Extremes or anything else.
> 
> ...



I haven't seen the quiet family only Katakurike no kofuku and I heard the origonal was a bit duff so I never botherd. Korean wise I love Kim ki duks stuff, 3 iron was ace, some of his stuff disturbs me a little but is aways beautiful.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the quiet family only Katakurike no kofuku and I heard the origonal was a bit duff so I never botherd. Korean wise I love Kim ki duks stuff, 3 iron was ace, some of his stuff disturbs me a little but is aways beautiful.




Not seen any except Spring, Summer... which is gorgeous


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Not seen any except Spring, Summer... which is gorgeous


I ordered that one with my lady vengence but haven't watched it yet. 3 iron is my favorate and not dark like some of the others.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I ordered that one with my lady vengence but haven't watched it yet. 3 iron is my favorate and not dark like some of the others.




I've not met anyone who didn't like it, but plenty who initially thought it was slow and just sort of got hypnotised by it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I ordered that one with my lady vengence but haven't watched it yet. 3 iron is my favorate and not dark like some of the others.




For something totally different, why not take a Shower


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

Ohh look we are on page 100. 

Doesn't this call for some kind of party?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2006)

The Koreans have been waiting for a Korean film to be on page 100


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

ERROR


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

Those pesky Koreans, I speak a bit of Japanese so can get away with watching J films without subs, but somehow I'm always fooled for a second that I can understand the Korean extras too but I can't!! 

Intresting language though, I think it's the only one that was actualy commitioned.

Happy new 100 fuckowean readers!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> , I think it's the only one that was actualy commitioned.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 12, 2006)

did anyone watch jonathan rosses  asian invation   show  on japanese cinema ... god i wanted to slap him one at some points  during the  anime section

mind you i do now really want to get a copy  of "the calamari wreasler"  ika!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

>


The written language was commissioned by the government.

Sorry I spelt it wrong.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> did anyone watch jonathan rosses  asian invation   show  on japanese cinema ... god i wanted to slap him one at some points  during the  anime section
> 
> mind you i do now really want to get a copy  of "the calamari wreasler"  ika!!


No, any good?

I picked up a few DVDs while I was over last week but I stupidy didn't get all I wanted.

Neighbour number 13 - (miikes in it) have not watched it yet, lots of blood I expect.
Party 7 - wierd peeping film 
Howl - how lovely
Guitar wolf vs the world - I'm even fucking in this one
Ghibli shorts - dissapointing 
Oh mikey 4th and 5th - mentalist dummy spin off from Vermillion plesure night.

Should have got - 

Otakus in Love - (miikes in it)
Survive 5
Densha Otoko
Waterboys
Game 
Vital
The Hazard City (I have the UK disk but the J disk is quite rare and it was semi cheap, I'm a Miike fan so more than one disk of his films is fine with me)

PS you have ruined our minie the minx atomic suplex only page 100 you fucker.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 12, 2006)

it was  so so ... there were a few intrestin clips  but  i knew of most of the ones he mentioned  and the  section on anime was a little odd    they had an interveiw with Mamoru Oshii all about  ghost in the shell  but they never even mentioned Masamune Shirow.  and the interview with Hayao Miyazaki was so short  as to to be pointless


i have the densha otoko  tv series  ... it's fairly  good   and i like  the  number  of in jokes  about  various anime  in it   (lots of Keroro Gunso models) and all the diffrent mad people on the net    but the love story part of it was a bit shit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> The written language was commissioned by the government.
> 
> Sorry I spelt it wrong.




really?  and what was it based on, Japanese?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> really?  and what was it based on, Japanese?



Not at all, it's not based on anything, it's just logical (unlike english) it's all those lines an circles hanging off them and shit. I think they use some chinese kanji as well though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Not at all, it's not based on anything, it's just logical (unlike english) it's all those lines an circles hanging off them and shit. I think they use some chinese kanji as well though.



Might seem logical to you but having just read this:

http://www.omniglot.com/writing/korean.htm


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> i have the densha otoko  tv series  ... it's fairly  good   and i like  the  number  of in jokes  about  various anime  in it   (lots of Keroro Gunso models) and all the diffrent mad people on the net    but the love story part of it was a bit shit



They had a two day marathon of the TV series while I was in Japan. Pretty rubbish stuff if you ask me but somehow addictive. 
As it was a marathon they also made all the actors run around tokyo while they were playing the show. Lots of maids involved.

What the fuck is that title song? I'm sure I've heard it before.

The guy who plays densha is playing the pigsy in the new saiyuki (monkey to us) series that started on Monday. Shingokun is monkey.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 12, 2006)

Cinema Paradiso. Long film. enjoyable. Cheesey conclusion.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> So someone just made it up or something?  How long did it take?  And if it's logical, how easy is it to read then?



Fuck, I don't know, I just read that in the front of a learn Korean book in the library. 

I know a mate of a mate who learnt it and said it was pretty easy. i rember him explaining how and why it was so simple but sadly I was not interseted in the slightest and can't reacall what he said.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 12, 2006)

twiliht  by   electric liht orchestra

the whole  opening sequence is   a tribute  to   the  daicon openings by  gainax  

infact  that bunny girl charactor is a tribute to  the diacon bunny girl ...  

infact you probably know  this as there is a huge chunk of FLCL  where  Haruko  skysurfs in a bunny irl costume   as  a tribute to the same thing


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> The guy who plays densha is playing the pigsy in the new saiyuki (monkey to us) series that started on Monday. Shingokun is monkey.




ahh cool   i saw a guy asking    about that on another site


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah I like the opening, sadly I have only seen it once as they did not repeat it after the first ep.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> ahh cool   i saw a guy asking    about that on another site



I was a bit gutted that I missed it, I wonder if it will be sold to the UK, after all it was a big hit before.

That Shingokun does almost everything on Japanese TV, I saw him in the live action nin nin (it's a cartoon so from the Derimon guy so I assume you know it) the other day as well.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yeah I like the opening, sadly I have only seen it once as they did not repeat it after the first ep.



really?  i have the tv rips   and it's on all  the ones i have  (though  sometimes shortened)

i really want to get a full lenght clean copy  of it   most anime dvds come with  clean op+ed   but i dunno if there will be one for this


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

Like I said it was a marathon. They just kept playing ep after ep. Titles would have lost time they wanted for talking to the marathon runners and maid girls etc. 

I missed the titles on day one but caught them on day two.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 12, 2006)

that must have been harsh

i liked the show  but  i felt like i was wadin through toffie  after about 3 episodes 

same  with  the GTO  live action remake  ....


----------



## RaggaKing (Jan 12, 2006)

I watched a funny film called Waiters.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> that must have been harsh
> 
> i liked the show  but  i felt like i was wadin through toffie  after about 3 episodes
> 
> same  with  the GTO  live action remake  ....



I only watched about 3 on each day. That Densha is a fucking twat. Oh boo hoo, I don't really surf, I meant surfing the internet and shopping at Mandarake like the sad fucking bastard I am.

Wait a minute I do that.



Ah look the 100 party is over.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 12, 2006)

could be worse

*does turtle imprestion*

mind you   they   had a ton of shuffle   merchandise     and thats   a ero  game thats just become an anime so that gave me a larf ....   forget  not bein able to surf  how  would she like to see him watchin a guy doing the nasty to  an lolicon charactor


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 12, 2006)

She obviously liked him from the fucking start anyway, all he had to do is not be a sodding wipering knob head. Somehow this was all too much for him.

Mrs Suplex says that the website the real Densha does is quite extreame an scary.

Just out of interest Napoleon Dynamite is being called bus otoko in a kind of cash in. They have kind of written it the same and stuck a bus on the front of the DVD. What the fuck has Napoleon Dynamite got to do with buses apart from the fact he gets one to school.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 12, 2006)

DoUsAFavour said:
			
		

> Cinema Paradiso. Long film. enjoyable. Cheesey conclusion.


sounds like you watched the directors cut with about half an hour added on. the original release is much better where he never sees his childhood sweetheart again after she leaves the island.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 12, 2006)

9 Songs

What a load of trying-to-be-arthouse-but-actually-being-bad-porn crap.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 12, 2006)

well  to be honest densha  is only on a train  for a few min in the first episode   and then hardly again  for the rest of the show

if it wasn't for the opening credits  this show  would rate few low on the train rating

maybe they should do a second  gainax tribute   where   he just sits on the train  and takes vast amounts of acid     it would be  the second half of end of evangelion all over  again


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 12, 2006)

maybe they should do a second  densha otoko gainax tribute   where   he just sits on the train  and takes vast amounts of acid  while the rest of the cast take it in turns to shout at him   it would be  the second half of end of evangelion all over  again


----------



## walktome (Jan 13, 2006)

Singin' in the Rain. I thought it was pretty amusing.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 13, 2006)

Team America World Police

Fuck Yeah!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 13, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> well  to be honest densha  is only on a train  for a few min in the first episode   and then hardly again  for the rest of the show
> 
> if it wasn't for the opening credits  this show  would rate few low on the train rating


Ah yes but his user name is Densha Otoko because of his first post. That makes it legit. It's his name.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jan 13, 2006)

Julien Donkey-Boy. A definite talent that Harmony chap is. He sees and presents things in a way no one else does.


----------



## foamy (Jan 13, 2006)

Bully - really good apart from the dvd player kept jarring at the end which ruined it a bit


----------



## foamy (Jan 13, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> 9 Songs
> 
> What a load of trying-to-be-arthouse-but-actually-being-bad-porn crap.



i thought it was really bad too:
not arthouse. 
not porn. 
not a good music film. 
not going to get that hour of my life back!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2006)

I Spit On Your Grave - maybe I'm desensitized, but this didn't freak me out that much - the castration scene made me flinch a bit, but it was the bloke's screams and pleas for help that did it for me, rather than the scene itself. 
Tis a very strange film - the plot is so simple - woman gets raped and humiliated by four men and she proceeds to get 'even'. 
This film is not the feminist tract I've been led to believe really, though there is a speech in which one of the rapists makes typical chauvinist justifications for his actions. In reality, this film is just exploitative trash, just like Zombie Flesh Eaters, which I also watched. Not an exceptional film either, lots of gratuitous violence and tit shots. Notable only for infamous eye piercing scene and surely the best underwater zombie/shark encounter ever filmed. 

I also watched the first three Nightmare On Elm Street movies - funny rather than scary - I preferred the silly ones (2 and 3) to the allegedly better, scarier one (ie the original). 

Also, Batman Begins - much better than I expected, even though almost the entire film is exposition rather than action. Which is probably why I liked it. 

Charlie & The Chocolate Factory too - I loved it - Depp is hilarious, as is Deep Roy as the Oompa Loompas and the film looks amazing. I'm sure there's a sly dig at shit eating Germans in there, though maybe that's just me. And I loved the squirrels. Burton gets Dahl just right in my opinion - sentimental without being too cloying as the first film was.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2006)

foamy said:
			
		

> i thought it was really bad too:
> not arthouse.
> not porn.
> not a good music film.
> not going to get that hour of my life back!


Yeah, piece of shit.

Oh, I forgot:
I also watched The Aviator and was pleasantly surprised by Di Caprio's performance - he even looks like Hughes. Blanchett is pretty good as Hepburn but a trifle mannered (as was Hepburn to give her her dues). 
It looked fantastic too, with ridiculously oversaturated colour and sumptuous production design.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I Spit On Your Grave - maybe I'm desensitized, but this didn't freak me out that much - the castration scene made me flinch a bit, but it was the bloke's screams and pleas for help that did it for me, rather than the scene itself.
> Tis a very strange film - the plot is so simple - woman gets raped and humiliated by four men and she proceeds to get 'even'.
> This film is not the feminist tract I've been led to believe really, though there is a speech in which one of the rapists makes typical chauvinist justifications for his actions. In reality, this film is just exploitative trash, just like Zombie Flesh Eaters, which I also watched. Not an exceptional film either, lots of gratuitous violence and tit shots. Notable only for infamous eye piercing scene and surely the best underwater zombie/shark encounter ever filmed.
> 
> ...



What! all that last night!?

I would quite like to see ISOYG but am worried that it is infact cheap hyped crap.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> What! all that last night!?
> 
> I would quite like to see ISOYG but am worried that it is infact cheap hyped crap.


I had a couple of days off!


----------



## jms (Jan 14, 2006)

peep show series 2


----------



## maya (Jan 14, 2006)

a weird Spanish (?) film about this guy who is in prison for killing his girlfriend, and hides his (disfigured?) face behind a mask- 
he tells his story in flashbacks to a psychiatrist, it sounds a little bit like this:

after a car accident he got a misfigured, elephant man-like face, which the doctors tried to fix...to no avail.

he then gots drunk and falls asleep in the gutter, then wake up and the girl of his dreams is there and says she loves him, suddenly the doctors call and have found a cure etc.- everything's perfect.

then suddenly he gets more and more paranoid: the face of his girlfriend starts to switch back and forth between an unknown girl and the "familiar" face,
he meets a man in a bar who tells him that "it all depends on your state of mind", and "perhaps you're dreaming, this is a dream, try tell these people (around them in the bar) that you want silence"...  
he does that, and everyone stops dead silent, he runs out in a panic and when he sees his face in a reflection it's not perfect any more, it's back to the elephant man deformity lump...he kills his girlfriend in a psychotic panic, when her face morphs into a woman he don't know.

then it takes another bizarre twist as he (in prison) have a flashback dream which involves a strange reception and a company...and a contract he has signed.

he finds out the name of this company through accident and manages to get a guarded parole together with his psychiatrist to this company's offices in madrid...
i won't tell too much but its really OTT and involves a company that specialises in cryogenics (putting dead people in freezers to revive them in the future) and "dream life" virtual reality...

fucking bizarre, and really bad, but so bad it's almost good...
the ending was like something out of the matrix...


----------



## Reno (Jan 14, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> a weird Spanish (?) film about this guy who is in prison for killing his girlfriend, and hides his (disfigured?) face behind a mask-
> he tells his story in flashbacks to a psychiatrist, it sounds a little bit like this:
> 
> after a car accident he got a misfigured, elephant man-like face, which the doctors tried to fix...to no avail.
> ...



That's _Open Your Eyes _ (_Abre los ojos_) and if you thought that was rubbish, just wait till you see _Vanilla Sky_, the remake with Tom Cruise.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 14, 2006)

Director's Series, Michel Gondry (again)


Michel Gondry is god.  I love the way he allies sheer depth and power of intellect, sheer quality and novelty of ideas, with sheer fun.  I mean Chris Cunningham's amazing all that too, but I get tired of the darkness.  It's easier to be original if you're dark, but to make stuff that's fun yet still has intensity is a harder trick to pull off imo.


Oh yeah, then I watched a couple of episodes of Jam to freak meself out like.  Then watched the Adam & Joe parody "goitre" to cheer myself up again.


----------



## maya (Jan 14, 2006)

goitres are unsettling. _very_ unsettling.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 14, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> goitres are unsettling. _very_ unsettling.




True, but the Adam and Joe parody of Jam made me cry with laughter.    Respect to Chris Morris for putting it on his DVD.


----------



## maya (Jan 14, 2006)

is there something in the water, i mean most european comedy is kind of crap,
 but british comedy is mostly top notch- is it the grim thatcher years, or the weather?  i'm curious.
(or perhaps the ale?  )


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2006)

It's because we're better at everything.


----------



## maya (Jan 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's because we're better at everything.


but will that rub off (har har  ) at me too, then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> but will that rub off (har har  ) at me too, then?


You already are pretty funny, maya.


----------



## maya (Jan 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You already are pretty funny, maya.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2006)

Well you make me laugh!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 15, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> Director's Series, Michel Gondry (again)
> 
> 
> Michel Gondry is god.  I love the way he allies sheer depth and power of intellect, sheer quality and novelty of ideas, with sheer fun.  I mean Chris Cunningham's amazing all that too, but I get tired of the darkness.  It's easier to be original if you're dark, but to make stuff that's fun yet still has intensity is a harder trick to pull off imo.



Here here. 

Gondry rules, the other directors pale in comparisson. Jones is a prick who just tries to come up with poorly executed gimicks and though cunningham is brilliant his dvd is quickly becomes fairly boring.


----------



## belboid (Jan 15, 2006)

Cecil B Demented again.  John Waters is still ace, not a bad film to his name!

Ill Met By Moonlight - Dirk Bogarde kidnaping nazi generals in Crete.  Very good, for that kinda thing, intriguing touches of homoeroticism.  Mebbe.


----------



## belboid (Jan 15, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Jones is a prick who just tries to come up with poorly executed gimicks


what a load of bollocks


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 15, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> what a load of bollocks


So you say.

I think he is compleate crap, I don't understand why anyone rates him.


----------



## belboid (Jan 15, 2006)

whether one likes him or not is obviously a matter of taste.  But to say that his works are 'poorly executed' is such a complete load of bollocks, I would have to wonder if you'd seen more than one.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 15, 2006)

I watched 'The Ghastly Ones': the first half of an Andy Milligan double bill. Milligan was an exploitation film maker who made Ed Wood look like Orson Welles.
http://www.horror-wood.com/milligan.htm


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 15, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> whether one likes him or not is obviously a matter of taste.  But to say that his works are 'poorly executed' is such a complete load of bollocks, I would have to wonder if you'd seen more than one.



I was talking of his music videos actualy in reference to the gondry music vid comp, but I think being john malcovich looks really shit anyway and I haven't seen any other films. 

I get the impression that like sofia copla it's the crew that they work with that actualy get anything decent done.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 15, 2006)

Watched 8-Mile last night, featuring Eminem and Brittany Murphy.

Thought was good. He showed himself to be a good actor. Liked the battle of the rapper scenes, and the depressing portrayal of trailer park life. Good stuff.
Although I felt Brittany's character's presence was pointless to the plot.

Kim Basinger was excellent as the down and out mum though.


----------



## belboid (Jan 15, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I was talking of his music videos actualy in reference to the gondry music vid comp, but I think being john malcovich looks really shit anyway and I haven't seen any other films.


so was I, have both of them, and enjoy both immensely (by and large). Hence I am at a loss to see how anyone could say that, say, Buddy Holly or It's Oh So Quiet are 'poorly executed' is beyond me.


----------



## Velouria (Jan 15, 2006)

Last night I was watching, thanks to the miracle of Internet and lots of bandwidth, this:


Takin' Over the Asylum

**Please note the sound is slightly out of synch on some episodes due to technical problems.**

First broadcast on BBC2 - January 1994

Ken Stott plays Eddie McKenna, a double-glazing salesman who moonlights as a DJ for hospital radio in a Scottish mental asylum - St Judes. 

He nurtures close friendships with the patients there including Francine, a self-harmer and Campbell, a manic-depressive, with whom he shares a dream to make it onto the commercial radio scene. 

Campbell's inspired antics promise to bring the pair closer to their aim, but the pressures of life outside of the hospital begin to tell on Eddie. A vindictive colleague leads his small-minded boss to ban his activities at 'the looney-bin' and his eccentric grandmother returns suddenly to Lithuania leaving him penniless and alone. 

Eddie finds himself drawn to the troubled Francine, but when the radio is threatened with closure it is to another 'wee friend' he turns for comfort. Slowly we watch the roles reverse. As Campbell regains control over his life and courts success, Eddie goes into decline and is finally forced to face his own illness - alcoholism. 

With black humour this drama deals perceptively with the issues surrounding mental health and the prejudices faced by sufferers. 

Ken Stott - Eddie McKenna
Katy Murphy – Francine
David Tennant - Campbell McBain
Angus McFadyen - Fergus
Ruth McCabe - Rosalie
Elizabeth Spriggs - Eddie's Grandmother
Spike Milligan - Himself

Story & cast info found at:
http://www.tvtome.com/tvtome/servlet/ShowMainServlet/showid-20442/​
I saw one episode of it in 1994 and missed all the others and regretted it  It's great to finally get to see the lot, and it is a good series 

I don't know actually even tho it says BBC2, if it was transmitted nation-wide or was Scotland-only...


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jan 16, 2006)

*Monsieur Hulot's Holiday* 

A gentle, exqisitely crafted comedy in the Chaplin/Keaton tradition. Jacques Tati's Monsieur Hulot takes a week's vacation at a pleasant seaside hotel ... and that's it.

8/10


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jan 16, 2006)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> Michel Gondry is god



That Kylie video. Best walk around the block of all time, ever.


----------



## sorearm (Jan 16, 2006)

Boys don't cry on DVD - not seen it before... fucking powerful, was really shocked and moved by it actually.

24 Party People ... class! Tony Wilson is a CUNT!

... got La Femme Nikita (the original! not the crappy glossy remake) to watch this week!


----------



## belboid (Jan 16, 2006)

started with Rude Boy.  I'd forgotten how really jolly bad the actual 'story' is.  Decent gig footage tho.

Then there were the selection of extra's from my Powell & Pressburger DVD's - original trailers, a couple of short documentaries (Red Shoes one was quite good), two short films that were 'practise' for RS and Tales of Hoffmann and a fascinating interview with George A Romero on how ToH was the film that influenced him most - it's an opera for gawds sake!

Then wound the evening off with Rings 1 & 2.  Both surprisingly good, 1 had far more tension, suspense and creepiness, but 2 managed to maintain the horror (the horror) pretty well.


----------



## SonOfGoatboy (Jan 16, 2006)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> *Monsieur Hulot's Holiday*
> 
> A gentle, exqisitely crafted comedy in the Chaplin/Keaton tradition. Jacques Tati's Monsieur Hulot takes a week's vacation at a pleasant seaside hotel ... and that's it.
> 
> 8/10




8/10? This is my favourite comedy of all time. True classic.

Last night I watched Versus, a japanese teen zombie movie. Was pretty stoned; didn't make much sense.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 16, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> Then wound the evening off with Rings 1 & 2.  Both surprisingly good, 1 had far more tension, suspense and creepiness, but 2 managed to maintain the horror (the horror) pretty well.



bad remakes  make me cry


----------



## belboid (Jan 16, 2006)

haven't seen either of the japanese versions of R2, neither of them sounbded that great to me, tbh.  R1 was surprisingly well done tho, didn't manage the spookiness of the original, but maintained the tension well I thought.  Was quite suprised.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 16, 2006)

the japanese ring 2  was so so   a decent horror   but  not a patch on the first  and  i never did see rin 0  thouh i do really want to


----------



## foamy (Jan 16, 2006)

Rabbit Proof Fence.... enjoyed it but wasn't blown away by it.

the true story it is based on is amazing though


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 16, 2006)

Watched Murder by Death which was silly funny and Paranoid which we watched purely for Jessica Alba, which is just as well as the film itself is rubbish!!


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 17, 2006)

Shiri, enjoyable but rather predictable and some really lame editing or was the version I watched not the original and just cut badly?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Shiri, enjoyable but rather predictable and some really lame editing or was the version I watched not the original and just cut badly?



I've had this on the shelf unwatched for two years, from the description you have given (from what Mrs Suplex tells me) that is still the origonal cut (I don't think there is another is there?)


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 18, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I've had this on the shelf unwatched for two years, from the description you have given (from what Mrs Suplex tells me) that is still the origonal cut (I don't think there is another is there?)


Must just be crap editing then, theres one really bad sequence where the bad guys are totally cornered out on the street surrounded by about 10,000 tooled up cops and then it cuts and they've suddenly escaped, no explanation at all  

Its not a bad film as it goes though, whatshisface from oldboy does a good job as a North Korean super assassin.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Must just be crap editing then, theres one really bad sequence where the bad guys are totally cornered out on the street surrounded by about 10,000 tooled up cops and then it cuts and they've suddenly escaped, no explanation at all
> 
> Its not a bad film as it goes though, whatshisface from oldboy does a good job as a North Korean super assassin.




Can't remember half of it.  Think I watched JSA the same weekend and Shiri just took a back seat    

*Makes a point to watch it again*


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 18, 2006)

Four Brothers, it was pretty ridiculous but as long as that's not offputting it's not bad


----------



## dada (Jan 18, 2006)

Irreversible 

got disoriented in the beginning.
a disturbed story. but the film was playing in a reverse-chronological order which somehow makes you wish the end of the film (the beginning) was the actual happy ending.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2006)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> Four Brothers, it was pretty ridiculous but as long as that's not offputting it's not bad


I saw that on a plane last week and have compleatly forgotton about it. 
I really can't remember what happened. I do remember it being better than I expected. Did they all die in the end or something?


----------



## walktome (Jan 19, 2006)

The 39 Steps.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 20, 2006)

S.F.W 
Not seen for sometime
Wendy Fister


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 20, 2006)

Grosse Pointe Blank

Really enjoyed it. Different take on the High School Reunion movie theme. 

I *heart* John Cusack.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> S.F.W
> Not seen for sometime
> Wendy Fister



That is one of the shittest films I've ever seen. I got it as a freebie DVD a couple of years ago, I think it went straight onto ebay but was unsold.

What did I watch I hear you ask?
'Oh Mikey' the unbelievably weird  Japanese tale of American shop window dummies that move to Japan. It's only funny because it's mental. All the Oh Mikey DVDs have English subs so none of you have any excuses.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2006)

Closer - I liked it. I wasn't expecting to. The characters are shits but I still thought it had a lot to say about love and sex, despite being completely cynical about it. I did get annoyed though cos I don't think people are really like that. Or am I being hopelessly naive?


----------



## Structaural (Jan 20, 2006)

I like that - it was Jude Law's character getting his cummupence that I enjoyed.

I watched 12 Angry Men last night - last saw it when I was about 16. Classic film - riveting to watch even though its all filmed in the same room.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 20, 2006)

Syriana


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 21, 2006)

Who wants to be a millionare DVD until 4am.

I bet this is rubbish sober, but fairly interseting when you have drink to cheer you on.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 21, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Closer - I liked it. I wasn't expecting to. The characters are shits but I still thought it had a lot to say about love and sex, despite being completely cynical about it. I did get annoyed though cos I don't think people are really like that. Or am I being hopelessly naive?



I think the main problem with this film is it has kept it's play-like feel. The script is kept nearly word for word, and it's very theatrical. While this works ons stage, I think you notice it more in film i.e "Have you ever seen a human heart..it looks like a fist wrapped in blood!"..noone would ever say this really!

Unfortunately I think people _are_  like that, but the characters themselves weren't very likeable which made it seem they were acting hopelessly cruelly, whereas, when you think about it, alot of the things they do happen quite often.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2006)

Hmm, maybe I am naive then, I didn't think people were that spiteful and vindictive - what sort of a cunt would say 'don't say I am too good for you. I am, but don't say it'.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 21, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Hmm, maybe I am naive then, I didn't think people were that spiteful and vindictive - what sort of a cunt would say 'don't say I am too good for you. I am, but don't say it'.



Well that's kind of what I mean about the theatrical aspect of it. Also I think their actions (always looking over your shoulder for something better etc.) are far more realistic than the actual words they say which are, sometimes, embarrassingly dramatic.

 But then again, she has cheated on him with that wanker Jude Law.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 22, 2006)

Swing Girls (no, it's not what you think)

Japanese school girls forced to form a brass band but end up doing big band swing. 
Girls are stopped from playing but decide they love it.
Girls form a new band and aim to play in a contest.
Girls forget to register but end up playing at the contest anyway.
Underdogs put on a cracking performance.

Sounds shit doesn't it, but no, it's totally underdogs make good comedy by numbers but it's fucking brilliant!



From the makers of Shall We Dance and Waterboys, fucking great stuff for a movie that doesn't really have any major content as such. It's just sequence after sequence of cool and funny stuff.


----------



## LDR (Jan 22, 2006)

The Poseidon Adventure as it was on TV yesterday and my Good Lady Wife hadn't seen it before.

It shits all over Titanic IMHO.


----------



## Leica (Jan 22, 2006)

Les enfants du siècle. The affair of George Sand with Alfred de Musset.


----------



## sorearm (Jan 22, 2006)

La Femme Nikita - the original Luc Besson edition

totally quality like


----------



## tastebud (Jan 22, 2006)

We started to watch _Weekend_ last night. Too bizarre! Then we watched _8 1/2 Women_ which was also pretty nuts but ultimately quite dull. I think I'd quite like to see the rest of _Weekend_ at some point, if I can handle the craziness of it. We also watched _Sideways_ 1.5 times this week; which of course was brilliant.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2006)

I watched Cinema Paradiso, thought it was lovely. Then I watched the extra bits from the director's cut, not sure which version I prefer. I think the original, although it is nice to have some of the loose ends tied up (i.e knowing why she never turned up).

Great film either way.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jan 23, 2006)

*Head On*

A pair of Turkish immigrants who have rejected their culture come together in a marriage of convenience. She does it to get away from her parents, he does it because she threatens to kill herself if he doesn't. Things don't quite go according to plan, however, as they form an emotional bond and find themselves getting a little too close for comfort, with consequences that will transform both of their lives.

Not too bad as a story, it didn't seem to make up its mind whether it was a gritty urban drama or a dark, allegorical fairy tale. It certainly wasn't helped in my opinion by the male lead's broody overacting.

And since when were the Sisters of Mercy punk ffs ?????


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2006)

The Saddest Music In The World - much more accessible than I expected and quite a lot of fun, but my attention wandered quite a bit. The shorts on the DVD are rubbish though. Well, they're too weird for me to enjoy, or I am too stupid or lazy to understand.


----------



## starfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Finally got round to seeing Michael Hannekes Funny Games in a double bill with Billabong Odyssey.


----------



## belboid (Jan 23, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> We started to watch _Weekend_ last night. Too bizarre! Then we watched _8 1/2 Women_ which was also pretty nuts but ultimately quite dull. I think I'd quite like to see the rest of _Weekend_ at some point, if I can handle the craziness of it. We also watched _Sideways_ 1.5 times this week; which of course was brilliant.


aah, ya gotta stick with Weekend - its a great film, the endings brill


----------



## shoddysolutions (Jan 23, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> aah, ya gotta stick with Weekend - its a great film, the endings brill



The ending makes the beginning make sense too. The first and last scenes are bookended, one is the fantasy (shot in smoky, sultry black and white), the other a more visceral and sordid 'reality'. I think Weekend is one of those films so full of ideas you can't fail to get something out of it, but you have to don your beret, become a bit pseudo and exercise your grey matter a little. After which, it will still not make any sense, but it beats talking about football IMO.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 23, 2006)

Season 4 of 24, episodes 1-9, so far so good and yay tony's back!!


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jan 25, 2006)

_Kung Fu Hustle...._


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 25, 2006)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> _Kung Fu Hustle...._




Great stuff.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2006)

i am quite quickly getting through the first season of lost , started on monday , now 1/2 way through , going to watch volume 4 dvd tonight

and i think its quite entertaining


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm just watching american psycho 2 at the moment, it's not a bit like the first one. Still rather enjoyable, in a rather cheezy, half arsed comedy manner.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm quite enjoying my Shamless box set. I don't know why  I didn't watch it when it was on TV.

Also got Tora! Tora! Tora! sitting in my living room. Anybody seen it? I'm debating whether or not to watch it tonight.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 27, 2006)

Life on Mars episode 4. Perk of the job.   

SG


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 27, 2006)

'Donnie Darko'

First time I've seen it, and I really enjoyed it.

http://invereskstreet.blogspot.com/


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 27, 2006)

imposs1904 said:
			
		

> 'Donnie Darko'
> 
> First time I've seen it, and I really enjoyed it.
> 
> http://invereskstreet.blogspot.com/



I 'HATE' Donnie Darko but I really don't want to get into that right now becuase Darko lovers tend to be quite passionate about it.


What did I watch last night I hear you ask?

Densha Otoko, or 'train man' translated. True story of a geek nerd  who met a woman on a train and tries to date her with the help of fellow internet chatroom users on line (the densha otoko forum was printed out as it happened and tuened into a bestselling book). Watched some of the TV series while I was in Japan which I quite liked so thought I would give the film a shot.

Anyway it was bollocks. 

The only good bit was after the titles where they replayed the opening scene again but this time with the TV series 'densha' in the nerd role and the film 'densha' as a cool guy who gives him a pat on the back, handing over the batton as it were.

Still bollocks, but better than Donnie 'I'm a complicated teenager so relate to this' Darko.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 27, 2006)

they de-geeked  him?

ffs!  wrong  and evil ....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 27, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> they de-geeked  him?
> 
> ffs!  wrong  and evil ....


Plus there is no rabbit girl. 
Have you seen the film? It's shit. What I've seen of the TV series was pretty goodish now that I think about it. 
Is there a cheepy chinese set anywhere? I don't think it's worth the top dollar that the Jdisks cost.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 27, 2006)

nah  not seen it  and now i'm not gonna bother ... what made the  show for me is some of the nice subtle (and unsuble) anime references.. 

no idea about HK or SongMay disks ....  but it you really wanted it  i could send you a dvd of the episodes  so you could watch it on your computer


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 27, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> nah  not seen it  and now i'm not gonna bother ... what made the  show for me is some of the nice subtle (and unsuble) anime references..
> 
> no idea about HK or SongMay disks ....  but it you really wanted it  i could send you a dvd of the episodes  so you could watch it on your computer


Am I not alowed to watch DVDs on my DVD player?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 27, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Am I not alowed to watch DVDs on my DVD player?


 No, it's bad for you.

Shaun of the dead, bloody ace!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 27, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Am I not alowed to watch DVDs on my DVD player?



not unless your dvd player  can hadle  video files i download off the net


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> not unless your dvd player  can hadle  video files i download off the net



I'm pretty sure all my DVD players can. Are they called DIVX rips or something? My DVD players do Jpegs mp3s etc so I think that would be fine.


----------



## mentalchik (Jan 29, 2006)

Just watched The Island.......


was ok'ish,worked it out within bout 15 mins, it's more or less like Spares by Michael Marshall Smith and various other sci-fi themes.....


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 29, 2006)

constant gardener well enjoyed it, think i'll watch City of God tonight same director


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 29, 2006)

mentalchik said:
			
		

> Just watched The Island.......
> 
> 
> was ok'ish,worked it out within bout 15 mins, it's more or less like Spares by Michael Marshall Smith and various other sci-fi themes.....



A nice sci-fi jaunt that has been Michael bayed within a inch of it's life.

It's a shame because this film should have been more about moral dilemma than irrelevant ridiculous over the top action.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> they de-geeked  him?
> 
> ffs!  wrong  and evil ....



Started reading the real thing.
http://www.geocities.co.jp/Milkyway-Aquarius/7075/trainman1.html
Am not bloody anywhere near good enough at reading japanese to understand much, stupid kanji. 

Thank goodness for this almost compleated translation
http://www.rinji.tv/densha/


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 29, 2006)

... intresting translation.... ＿|￣|○


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> ... intresting translation.... ＿|￣|○



I'm loving it, is the offer of the TV series on dvd still out there? I can provide the blanks.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 29, 2006)

yep   you can have a copy of what i have

but i really don't think it will run on your dvd player .... it  probably needs to havd CCCP downloaded  and player on your computer


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> yep   you can have a copy of what i have
> 
> but i really don't think it will run on your dvd player .... it  probably needs to havd CCCP downloaded  and player on your computer


I'm guessing you know more about computors than me so I will have to take your word for it.
My DVD players have taken me a bit by supprise though and played almost everything I have thown at them. My Ebichu disk was just a download but plays ok but then that was the DVix thing I was talking about before and I have no idea about anything to do with computors.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 29, 2006)

some DVD players  do play back divix


but i can remeber id  this was divix or xvid  and  what sort of file format

by all means try it on the dvd player   but if that doesn't work  then use cccp


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> some DVD players  do play back divix
> 
> 
> but i can remeber id  this was divix or xvid  and  what sort of file format
> ...


Sounds like a PM moment. However my computor is the lamest so it might not lend itself to playing DVDs without exploding.


----------



## walktome (Jan 30, 2006)

Apocalypse Now... Why did they bother denying that the film had nothing to do with Heart of Darkness?


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 30, 2006)

Dogtown and Z-Boys, mid seventies skateboard heaven   Jay Adams, Tony Alva, Stacy Peralta, Santa Monica pool riding, Z-Flex and Kryptonics, gets all misty eyed....climbs into loft and digs out 25 year old Z-woody....realises that knees and back don't work properly anymore  ...lands on arse


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 30, 2006)

Dead of Alive II.

It reminded me more of a Kitano film and was quite different to DoA.

Bits of it reminded me of Bird People in China as well.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 30, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Dead of Alive II.
> 
> It reminded me more of a Kitano film and was quite different to DoA.
> 
> Bits of it reminded me of Bird People in China as well.



Fucking brilliant film! I can hardly contain myself. I know what you mean about the BPIC as well, I love the sentimental childhood friends stuff. 

I love the way that this is absolutely mental espesualy towards the end. If you thought this cranked up the mental from DOA 1 then wait till you see DOA 3, that's got the stupidest ending to any film I have ever seen ever ever ever. 

Yokai Daisenso comes to DVD in Feb and the chinese DVD as usual will have english subs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 30, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Fucking brilliant film! I can hardly contain myself. I know what you mean about the BPIC as well, I love the sentimental childhood friends stuff.
> 
> I love the way that this is absolutely mental espesualy towards the end. If you thought this cranked up the mental from DOA 1 then wait till you see DOA 3, that's got the stupidest ending to any film I have ever seen ever ever ever.
> 
> Yokai Daisenso comes to DVD in Feb and the chinese DVD as usual will have english subs.




I liked it because it WASN'T as deranged as the first DoA.  Especially liked the bits on the island though.  (Gorgeous beach - didn't realise there were such lovely beaches in Japan - looked a bit like Krabi).

The wings and the turtle were definitely BPIC.  Wanted to watch BPIC again after I'd watched DoA II but I've lent it to somebody


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 30, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I liked it because it WASN'T as deranged as the first DoA.  Especially liked the bits on the island though.  (Gorgeous beach - didn't realise there were such lovely beaches in Japan - looked a bit like Krabi).
> 
> The wings and the turtle were definitely BPIC.  Wanted to watch BPIC again after I'd watched DoA II but I've lent it to somebody



Is more mental and weird and unreal than the first rather violant DOA though and that's what's cranked up for DOA 3. DOA 3 is not very violent at all as I reacall.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 30, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Is more mental and weird and unreal than the first rather violant DOA though and that's what's cranked up for DOA 3. DOA 3 is not very violent at all as I reacall.




Yes, I've read that about DOA 3.

DOA II certainly didn't have as many bodily fluids flowing about which I found refreshing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 30, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Yes, I've read that about DOA 3.
> 
> DOA II certainly didn't have as many bodily fluids flowing about which I found refreshing.


Yes that one is a bit harsh with the paddleing pool and all.

Makes me want to watch them all again but I have a huge back log of films to watch now.

Spring summer winter fall
the isle 
samamritan girl
sympathy for lady vengence

All Korean, whats all that about?

Oh wait no I also have 'neighbour number 13' to watch, that's Japanese.

All asian? what's that about?

Oh ,and 'sin city'


----------



## maya (Jan 31, 2006)

*" Amadeus " (1986)*

..._especially_ odd spotting a (very) young Cynthia Nixon (from _Sex and the City_) in the role of "crying housemaid"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 1, 2006)

Battlestar galactica the mini series *new one*

It's actualy pretty good and quite dark. Boomer and one of the engineering gals get my sci fi hottie vote. The obvious saucy ladies for the sci fi geeks didn't do anything for me, but then I would reather genine garofalo over kate moss any day.

Not bad for £4 (three sodding hours).


----------



## STFC (Feb 2, 2006)

Downfall. Superb.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Jarhead. Thought it was really good, if a bit slow in the middle. I wanted to see more killing, though.


----------



## foamy (Feb 2, 2006)

13 Conversations About One Thing.

It was good and i enjoyed it when it was over, but it was very slow and I kept pausing the DVD to go and have some banter with the wife as that was more exciting


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 2, 2006)

Permanent Vacation.

Gives me a pleasantly unresolved feeling.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 2, 2006)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Jarhead. Thought it was really good, if a bit slow in the middle. I wanted to see more killing, though.




i saw it last week and thought it was beautifully shot , very well acted but fucking soooo boring , in fact i fell asleep for about 10 mins in the cinema


----------



## foamy (Feb 2, 2006)

Dead Mans Shoes. Amazing film.

was recommended it by someone who knows their stuff.  
it didnt disappoint.
it did make me cry a little bit though


----------



## sorearm (Feb 2, 2006)

Tried to start watching Insomnia (the remake with al "shouting" pacino) ... but mr. marijuana got in the way lol


----------



## SonOfGoatboy (Feb 2, 2006)

Highlander. Classic. Reminded again how creepy Christopher lambert is/ was. And the glory of Sir Sean pretending to be an Egyptian. Why does the Kurgen eat Mini Milks? And what was with all the Queen jokes?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 2, 2006)

Magnolia.

Everyone on here seems pretty divided about whether it is a masterpiece or gash so I thought I would see for myself. I enjoyed it, had to watch it in 2 parts though...bloody long! Quite weird, and I accept that it's a bit 'try hard deep' but I still thought it was good in a melancholy way.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 2, 2006)

leauge of gentlemen: apocalypse
White Heat


----------



## walktome (Feb 3, 2006)

Shane (an old Western)


----------



## purves grundy (Feb 3, 2006)

Cronenburg's 'Spider'... fairly straightforward til the end  

Fuckin good film tho


----------



## mhendo (Feb 3, 2006)

The Cooler, starring William H. Macy, Maria Bello, and Alec Baldwin.

Really enjoyed it. Macy is, as usual, great in the role of perennial loser. He really is a fine actor.


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 3, 2006)

mhendo said:
			
		

> The Cooler, starring William H. Macy, Maria Bello, and Alec Baldwin.
> 
> Really enjoyed it. Macy is, as usual, great in the role of perennial loser. He really is a fine actor.


seconded thats a fine film.


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 3, 2006)

Riding Giants - mind boggling documentary about the legendary big wave riders on the Hawawian north shore, featuring Bob Knoll and Laird Hamilton. Scariest shit was shot at Mavericks (North California) though, footage of Mark Foo's fatal last wave etc


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2006)

mhendo said:
			
		

> The Cooler, starring William H. Macy, Maria Bello, and Alec Baldwin.
> 
> Really enjoyed it. Macy is, as usual, great in the role of perennial loser. He really is a fine actor.



Good old macy. A nice little film.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 3, 2006)

24 season 4 episode 12.  i was hopeful i'd complete this series in time for the start of season 5 but i'm not sure i'll make it!


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 5, 2006)

Wolf Creek - passable Aussie horror but so derivative it'll make your teeth itch.


----------



## foo (Feb 5, 2006)

Novocaine - a Steve Martin film i hadn't seen before, though kept meaning to for ages... 

it was excellent, and unexpected.


----------



## Leica (Feb 5, 2006)

Etre et avoir.
I'm going to watch the Midnight Cowboy later on.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 5, 2006)

Watched 'Densha Otoko' again to see if it was just as shit as before now that I have read though the origonal internet thread it was based on (which I loved).
http://www.rinji.tv/densha/

Anyway it's still basicaly a bit shit because it does not capture the slow build up of the thread and then lingers for ever on the last bit and falls flat in it's face. 

I enjoyed it more than last time though because it this time it felt like a quick visulisation of the thread. 


Anyway, it seems like it's Japanese day because I've just finished watching 'the neighbour No. Thirteen'.

Very arty and a bit Miike Takashi, in fact Miike actualy stars in it as the first victim. Quite unsettling and very tense at the end. Not sure who I was rooting for at all but was satisfyed by how it finished. 

Great stuff I'd say and definately from the Miike Takashi school of filmmaking right from the lingering well framed interesting and unusual shots right down to the 'what the fuck happend then' ending, a common Miike trick that I'm always a sucker for. 

I love to discuss film endings and all Miikes films have bucket loads to talk and get confused about.

I don't know if I have made it clear that this is not a Miike Takashi film, have I? It just feels like the director has been taking a few leaves out of his book.
If you want more Miike you will have to wait for Yokai Dasenso which I think is available on chinese DVD with english subs in a couple of weeks.


----------



## LDR (Feb 6, 2006)

I watched Gangs of New York as it was on TV.

To think I wasted almost three hours of my life watching such crap.


----------



## maya (Feb 6, 2006)

had a "crap vampire films" night:

first The Fearless Vampire Hunters (by Roman Polanski)
..which was dreadful,  
then:
The Hunger (with David Bowie as erotomaniac vampire don and a young applecheeked Susan Sarandon as "lesbian" vampire babe ,
i didn't keep my attention all the way through to the end, though, as the vodka began to take its toll...


----------



## shoddysolutions (Feb 6, 2006)

*THe Edukators*

This film shouldn't work. It has an implausible plot and clunky script, the camerawork is all wobbly and the characters are too self-consciously cool. I'm probably a bit old for its intended audience (twenty-somethings IMHO), but I nevertheless found myself absorbed by its theme of youthful idealism taking on middle-aged complacency. Its characters were well developed and it played out its ideas well, with plenty of suspense and surprises along the way.

A rallying call for disillusioned activists in the form of a magical modern fairy tale. If Disney made social commentary, it would look something like this.

7/10


----------



## boing! (Feb 6, 2006)

Watched Old Boy last night. Probably not the best thing to watch when recovering from the previous nights Unsound activities but it was a great film all the same.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2006)

boing! said:
			
		

> Watched Old Boy last night. Probably not the best thing to watch when recovering from the previous nights Unsound activities but it was a great film all the same.



Check out sympathy for Mr vengence also by park chan wook, it's even better.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 6, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Check out sympathy for Mr vengence also by park chan wook, it's even better.



i picked up sympathy for lady vengeance the other day haven't got round to watching yet though


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2006)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> i picked up sympathy for lady vengeance the other day haven't got round to watching yet though



Yeah, I've had that on my shelf since the first week in Jan but have not had time to watch it. I've got a backlog of films that Mrs Suplex cannot even bare to be in the same room as. 

'the neighbour No. Thirteen' which I mentioned above has been in waiting since last year. Actualy come to think of it kim ki duks 'the isle' has been on the shelf since November.


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hill Street Blues Series 1 Episodes 1-3. I'd forgotten just how damn good this is and was also surprised at the amount of humour in it. A long way from the bleak cop drama I remember (maybe that all came later with the likes of NYPD Blue?).


----------



## souljacker (Feb 6, 2006)

I watched 'The Assasination of Richard Nixon'. It was good, but I'd been on the beer all afternoon so I wanted someting a bit more fast paced.

Sean Penn is fucking good though.


----------



## Flashman (Feb 6, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> had a "crap vampire films" night:
> 
> first The Fearless Vampire Hunters (by Roman Polanski)
> ..which was dreadful,
> (



One of my childhood favourites that (although it was called Dance of the Vampires on telly back then) and I still think it's funny now.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 6, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> 'the neighbour No. Thirteen' which I mentioned above has been in waiting since last year. Actualy come to think of it kim ki duks 'the isle' has been on the shelf since November.



where u get neighbour No. Thirteen from? is it a legal copy or did u download it?


----------



## Reno (Feb 6, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> One of my childhood favourites that (although it was called Dance of the Vampires on telly back then) and I still think it's funny now.



Same here. It's such an atmospheric and strange film. Maybe you'll have to have seen it as a kid to really appreciate it, but it's my all time favourite vampire film. Must have watched it about 15 times by now.


----------



## Flashman (Feb 6, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> Same here. It's such an atmospheric and strange film. Maybe you'll have to have seen it as a kid to really appreciate it, but it's my all time favourite vampire film. Must have watched it about 15 times by now.



Maybe you're right. Or maybe it's shit and we're cunts?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2006)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> where u get neighbour No. Thirteen from? is it a legal copy or did u download it?



I bought it from HMV in Japan, genuine R2. I go over a couple of times a year so I always grab a few DVDs that take my fancy while I'm there. 

I don't do downloads or fakes unless I really really really have to (not available etc).


----------



## Yetman (Feb 6, 2006)

War of the Worlds, not too bad for light entertainment, shit plot towards the end.

Hostel.....starts off good, gets worse til it falls apart miserably


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Hostel.....starts off good, gets worse til it falls apart miserably



Noooo, don't say that, I really want to like this one.


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 7, 2006)

The Assassination of President Nixon - one for the Bleakest films thread.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 8, 2006)

Bit of the new battlestar galactica tv series. A friend said it was amazing, it's pretty good so far but I think it needs to be a lot better to really be 'amazing'. Wouldn't mind seeing more of easy on the eye cylon sleeper 'boomer' yummy. My mate tells me there is a sceane coming up where there are thousands of naked boomers in one room. rrrrrooww, I would be there telling the boomers what to do and they would all be saying 'by your command'.

Also watched a couple of stories from the US sin city extended disk. Nice looking pack.


----------



## foo (Feb 8, 2006)

Quills - the film about the Marquis de Sade. it was ok, interesting & funny in bits. lovey cinematography though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yes that one is a bit harsh with the paddleing pool and all.
> 
> Makes me want to watch them all again but I have a huge back log of films to watch now.
> 
> ...



You must watch Spring, Summer.... it's beautiful.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 8, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> You must watch Spring, Summer.... it's beautiful.


Shit, I still have not got round to watching that. I wanna watch lady vengence first.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 8, 2006)

Season 4 of 24, episodes 13-16, was so tempted to crack onto episode 17 after that ending of 16!!


----------



## jugularvein (Feb 8, 2006)

ray - fucking amazing


----------



## Reno (Feb 9, 2006)

Tombs of the Blind Dead, Spanish horror film from the 70's. Silly but quite atmospheric.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 9, 2006)

Me, You and Everyone we know. Brilliant stuff. Quite moving.


----------



## Reno (Feb 9, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Me, You and Everyone we know. Brilliant stuff. Quite moving.



Probably my favourite film of last year and I now have a bit of a crush on Miranda July.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 9, 2006)

A Life Less Ordinary

Seen it before, but I swear this is one of the most underrated films ever. It got bad reviews, and it does have its flaws but I still think it's a nice twist on the romantic comedy, and is genuinely funny and heartwarming.

But maybe I'm just a sappy girl.


----------



## Cloud (Feb 10, 2006)

Berlin (and fuckin fab it was too)


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 10, 2006)

Punch Drunk Love,  superb and its got the lovely chloe from 24 in it as well


----------



## maya (Feb 10, 2006)

Alejandro Jodorowsky- El Topo


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 10, 2006)

50 First Dates - girl (Drew Barrymore) loses her short term memory.  Guy (Adam Sandler - who I normally can't stand) falls in love and has to start afresh with her every day due to her memory loss.

Pretty schmultzy crap but funny in places 


Have Clean Slate, Finding Nemo, Save the Green Planet lined up for the weekend (assuming they arrive)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 10, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Have Clean Slate, Finding Nemo, Save the Green Planet lined up for the weekend (assuming they arrive)



Nemo is ok and save the green planet is good but a little too long. 

Saved you a weekend, go out and get pissed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 10, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Nemo is ok and save the green planet is good but a little too long.
> 
> Saved you a weekend, go out and get pissed.




and At the Height of Summer (Vertical Ray of the Sun)


----------



## Cloud (Feb 11, 2006)

The Weather Man

Possibly Cage in a good role but spoilt by the inevitable cage ending. 

I'm sure that guy has some kind of contract in which he must end up on a positive tip. I'd like to see a film where he dies in misery and without the obligatory voice over which is there to explain a badly made film to a thick as fuck audience.


----------



## mhendo (Feb 11, 2006)

_The Constant Gardener_

Really enjoyed it. The performances were uniformly good, the story was lively enough to hold my interest and political enough for me to have sympathy with it, and the scenery and cinematogaphy were generally excellent, although the shaky camera stuff was a bit overused in places.


----------



## walktome (Feb 12, 2006)

I watched American History X with my sister tonight, it was her first time seeing it, I think I saw it the first time when I was her age (14 or so). I got all sniffly at the end and what was her response? "He cries weird!"


----------



## Cloud (Feb 12, 2006)

Love, Ludlow

Shit!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 12, 2006)

the last few eps of  abenobashi mahou shogentai ...  to my embaresment i nebver finished the series  as i couldn't get the last few eps   before now

wonderfully hilarious  in places   with highes parodies per second  count i have ever seen    but back up with some class   proper story too

i also got the latest release of kamichu .... it's damn good  it a totally difrent wat to abeno ...   where abeno is brash and fast  kamichu is soft and slow ...  but   both   wondefull  in their own right


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 12, 2006)

I watched 'The Sinister Urge' an Ed Wood classic from the early sixties. 
http://secure.projecta.com/sinister/Detail.bok?no=17814


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 12, 2006)

Saw Hotel Rwanda and Jarhead with a friend. Cried during first one....laughed at second one...enjoyed both.


----------



## Louloubelle (Feb 12, 2006)

Hustle & Flow
awesome film 
An unlikely and often dislikable hero, a pimp, struggles to make a new life for himself as a rapper. 
He has the gift of the gab and the opening scene is very, very clever introduction to the film that shows him using his powers of persuasion very effectively. 

His life and the life of the prositutes is represented as being mundane and miserable and is not glamourised in any way.  He's getting older and is not liking himself or his life. He has to continue his hustle to get where he needs to get. In some ways the film resonates with Unforgiven in that the whole issue of getting older, not liking who you used to be but carrying on anyway to try to achieve something better is central to the film.

Once he has a hot demo he has to draw on all his hustling skills (and the film demonstrates masterfully that he does have real skills in this respect) to try to ingratiate himself with hip hop mogul Skinny Black.

No matter how degrading his world and life are, his humiliating encounter with Skinny Black and his sychophantic hangers on, is even worse.  I felt his shame and embarrassement as he is treated with derision and contempt.  The scene in which he uses his hustling abilities to turn the situation around is portrayed so beautifully that it's a masterpiece of cinema IMO.  

I won't spoil the last part of the film but there are several very interesting and unexpected twists and turns.

There's something loving and forgiving about  the film and despite its subject matter I found it to be ultimately quite inspirational.

I'm very excited about this film on a number of different levels.  The performances very fine, the lighting and cinematorgraphy is beautiful, very clever direction, there are some awesome one liners that had me laughing out loud and any film that can use a lava lamp to move the audience to tears deserves props IMO.

Trailer here


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2006)

Clean Slate - can't remember most of it

The Killer (but only half of it).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2006)

Finaly - Sympathy for Lady Vengence. Fade out version.

Sadly the worst of the vengence trilogy but still not bad. The fade to B&W actualy worked really well and in just the right place. 

Bit too long though and what was the twist? I was told there was this twist thing at the end, did I miss something?


----------



## jodal (Feb 13, 2006)

Ladder 49 - had its moments but, on the whole, it was a large pile of steaming shite balls.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 13, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> The Killer (but only half of it).



the John Woo movie?


----------



## sorearm (Feb 13, 2006)

ok, bit of a cheat - DVDs watched over the w/e....

John Carpenter's 'The Thing' ... seemed to have lost a bit of its power since last saw it years ago, but some nice claustrophobic moments!

'Igby goes down' (no not some dodgy porn!), starring susan sarandon, claire danes, jeff goldblum and a few of the culkin clan, an absolute class film - tight script, cracking dialogue, great characterisation and a hoot of a black comedy to boot

'The island' with Ewan "career going down the pan making more shit films like this" McGregor ... fucking pants! a real throw-popcorn-at-the-telly fest!


----------



## AnMarie (Feb 13, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

> 'The island' with Ewan "career going down the pan making more shit films like this" McGregor ... fucking pants! a real throw-popcorn-at-the-telly fest!



That movie is class!!


----------



## sorearm (Feb 14, 2006)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> That movie is class!!



    to the max!


----------



## RaggaKing (Feb 14, 2006)

Harold and Kumar go to White Castle


----------



## AnMarie (Feb 14, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

> to the max!


----------



## purves grundy (Feb 14, 2006)

Ballad of Jack and Rose


----------



## tastebud (Feb 14, 2006)

_The Edukators_. One of the best films I've seen in a *loooong* time.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 14, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> _The Edukators_. One of the best films I've seen in a *loooong* time.



it's great, isn't it? and the double twist at the end


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2006)

RaggaKing said:
			
		

> Harold and Kumar go to White Castle




I thought that it was actualy OK.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Finaly - Sympathy for Lady Vengence. Fade out version.
> 
> Sadly the worst of the vengence trilogy but still not bad. The fade to B&W actualy worked really well and in just the right place.
> 
> Bit too long though and what was the twist? I was told there was this twist thing at the end, did I miss something?




Yeah, I preferred Sympathy for Mr Vengeance then Old Boy, but loved the fading to B&W.  As for the twist, I'm not sure I got it either, but I never was very good at things like that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2006)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> the John Woo movie?




Yes.  Unfortunately the menu card thingy didn't list how many chapters there were so I just started watching it.  By the time I'd got to Chapter 16 I was half asleep and forwarded to see how many chapters were left to go.  Realised there were 30+ chapters


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Yeah, I preferred Sympathy for Mr Vengeance then Old Boy, but loved the fading to B&W.  As for the twist, I'm not sure I got it either, but I never was very good at things like that



I aways guess the twists before they happen, if there was a twist in this I didn't see it.

I reckon the reviewers mean the familys going to work on the school teacher, but that's not really a twist.

Bit too much of a return of the king 'lets just keep making this movie even though it finished over half an hour ago' for me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I aways guess the twists before they happen, if there was a twist in this I didn't see it.
> 
> I reckon the reviewers mean the familys going to work on the school teacher, but that's not really a twist.
> 
> Bit too much of a return of the king 'lets just keep making this movie even though it finished over half an hour ago' for me.




That's one of the best bits, but can't see that being the twist.  Wasn't sure what the cake at the end was all about though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> That's one of the best bits, but can't see that being the twist.  Wasn't sure what the cake at the end was all about though.



You mean the tofu?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> You mean the tofu?




   Is that what it was.  I thought it was 

check PMs


----------



## shoddysolutions (Feb 15, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> _The Edukators_. One of the best films I've seen in a *loooong* time.



It was a very _enjoyable_ film indeed. I felt the script was a bit clunky in places and it did stretch reality somewhat. I was drawn by its theme of youthful idealism vs. middle-aged complacency (could be 'cos i am now in my late 30s myself) and felt that it struck the right balance.

***SPOILER ALERT***

I'm also a sucker for a happy ending


----------



## Reno (Feb 15, 2006)

I watched _Lilja 4-ever_, which I had so far avoided because I thought it might depress the shit out of me and indeed it did.   

Had to watch an episode of _Futurama_ afterwards to cheer me up again, but even that didn't quite work.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2006)

Million Dollar Baby - sentimental but watcheable tosh marred my mumbly voiceoverf from the ever 'dignified' Morgan Freeman. Clint Eastwood is good but needs to get that catarrh sorted out.
Creep - crap horror - very poor indeed - the locations were excellent and had great potential for scares but is misfires on every level - eg no sympathetic characters at all. The heroine is a rich socialite who abuses a homeless person in the first few minutes! The only good thing was the ending.
The Descent - not sure whether this is a really good horror film or it just looks good compared to Creep. Crap acting, but some genuine scares and the interplay between the characters is interesting.


----------



## Reno (Feb 16, 2006)

Vincent Gallo's The Brown Bunny. In the cinema this may have been hypnotic in the way Gus Van Sant's Elephant was, but I got rather bored and fast forwarded to the smutty scene between him and Chloe Sevigny.


----------



## starfish (Feb 17, 2006)

Idi i Smotri/Come & See. 
I dont think my words can do it justice. Very harrowing, very bleak, very mesmeric but with a certain beauty.


----------



## agricola (Feb 17, 2006)

corpse bride, bought it on monday and have watched it most days this week.  a fantastic film, beautifully simple in a way films arent any more.

also scrubs season III on dvd, genius on so many levels.


----------



## magneze (Feb 17, 2006)

Iemanja is making me watch watching Bridget Jones, The Edge of Reason.    It's so bad, we may poke our own eyes out.


----------



## mhendo (Feb 20, 2006)

Watched a few movies over the past couple of days.

*Ocean's Eleven* (recent Soderbergh version)

It was exactly what i expected: slick, good-looking, fun, and lacking any real substance.

*The Producers* (original Mel Brooks)

Lots of fun, great performances, but stil not as good as _Blazing Saddles_. I don't know why they bothered making a new version of this film (with Matthew Broderick and Nathan Lane), but it's been getting awful reviews, and i don't think i'll bother seeing it. The original is all i need.

*Charlotte Gray*

Great-looking movie, with beautiful scenery and costuming. Cate Blanchet was, as usual, both talented and beautiful, and the movie was pretty good.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Iemanja is making me watch watching Bridget Jones, The Edge of Reason.    It's so bad, we may poke our own eyes out.



Hehe, I ended up watching this with Mrs Pie once - It's like a bad accident - you don't really want to look but you just can't help it.

Speaking of poking your eyes out, we nearly came to the same option whist watching Mullholland Drive last night.   
I fear that even over enthusiastic 1st year film students might have muttered a 'oh, for fucks sake' at the end of it.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 20, 2006)

Finally got round to watching *Sideways*. 


excellent


----------



## shoddysolutions (Feb 20, 2006)

*The Good, the Bad and the Ugly*

I revisited this having bought the DVD in one of HMV's "three for £18" offers. I think all of Clint's film's had kind of amalgamated in my mind, as I thought this was the one with the watch ("When the chimes end ...") but that must have been "For a Few Dollars More". I also thought the big civil war battle was from another movie ("Outlaw Josey Wales") but it turns out it was this one all along.

Shot in Italy and Spain, Leone evokes the Wild West of legend through clever use of both close-up and sweeping, panoramic views of barren, arid landscape. The title's three protagonists all turn in fine performances, especially Eli Wallach as the morally bankrupt Tuco.

Looks like i'll have to watch them all again now


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> Finally got round to watching *Sideways*.
> 
> 
> excellent


Indeed it is.



I watched 'Sex and Fury' a pinky violence film. The Kanji on the disk revealed that it was actually called 'butterfly' but I guess the title  'sex and fury' could shift more copies in the west and anyway it is also a fairly accurate sum up of the movie in question.

Was it a good film? probably not, but was it a cool film? hell yeah!!!
Great soundtrack and camerawork that prove that Tarentio is just a big copycat. 

(lot's of titties too, but to be honest the nudie bits slowed the film down unless it was nudie fighting)


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 20, 2006)

*Brief Encounter* 

It was ace, I liked the structure of it, coming from her perspective, but the characters were pretty unsympathetic.


----------



## J77 (Feb 20, 2006)

The second episode of Pride and Prejudice (BBC)


----------



## rennie (Feb 20, 2006)

the first episode of Morse.. dead in jericho. good stuff.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Feb 20, 2006)

Ginger Snaps Unleashed, sequel to Ginger Snaps - smart werewolf horror that treats its audience like adults.


----------



## Mrs Bradley (Feb 21, 2006)

Wallace & Gromit in "The Curse of the Wererabbit" - bought it for the kids really, but it is just unmissable and totally fab


----------



## mrspoon (Feb 21, 2006)

*A Taste Of Honey*

Boohoo and i watched this classic kitchen sink drama last night. it was beautiful and sad and funny. twas a freebie from the paper, which are the only films i ever buy these days.

life is random.


----------



## tastebud (Feb 21, 2006)

shoddysolutions said:
			
		

> It was a very _enjoyable_ film indeed. I felt the script was a bit clunky in places and it did stretch reality somewhat. I was drawn by its theme of youthful idealism vs. middle-aged complacency (could be 'cos i am now in my late 30s myself) and felt that it struck the right balance.
> 
> ***SPOILER ALERT***
> 
> I'm also a sucker for a happy ending


i watched it two more times actually. a bit clunky perhaps because it was a very low budget film. for me this just made it all the more great. if it had been a super-expensive film i'm not sure i could've enjoyed the films messages so much.

i thought the acting was superb actually. the awkwardness/romance between jule and whassisname was very believeable and incredibly lovely.

i fell in love.

the themes idealism and age i found mildly depressing when i thought about it afterwards though. i think his account of what happens as people get older; ideals gradually diminishing was way too common to be anything _but_ depressing.
---
i just got _before sunrise_.

so i've basically broken the rules of this thread. _tonight_ i _shall_ be watching _before sunrise_.

i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 22, 2006)

The other half of John Woo's The Killer


Can't believe how bad the subtitling is, or the dubbing, but they were one or the other were unbelieveably bad.  Really put me off the film


----------



## mrspoon (Feb 22, 2006)

*Four Brothers*

Four Brothers. Total Shit. 
Halfway thru Anchorman today... tis great so far.


----------



## girasol (Feb 22, 2006)

The digibox is on the blink, so we're watching this for a bit(my son and I):






I found this treasure at the supermarket for £4.99, oh, I forgot how stupid it was!  Batman running aroung trying to dispose of a bomb while trying to avoid nuns, prams, ducks in the water, a couple snogging, sailors...  Holy Costume Party!  The nonsense, it's brilliant!



> “Batman, we’re trapped by some kind of invisible magnetic grip!”
> “Yes Robin! It’s got us by the… metallic objects in our utility belts!”


----------



## foo (Feb 23, 2006)

i've been watching 15 Storey High the past couple of nights. i saw it round tanky and milesy's a while ago but missed it when it was on the box. 

utterly brilliant.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 23, 2006)

King Kong on DVD. It's utter wanky bab. I think i'll use the disc as a drinks coaster so it isn't a complete waste of money.


----------



## tastebud (Feb 23, 2006)

I started watching Before Sunset. I liked Before Sunrise. The relationship between them was pretty believeable which surprised me. I felt like I'd met him a few times. They definitely seem more likeable in the second one though. They were both successfully annoying in the first one.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 24, 2006)

_You, me and everyone we know_

i liked it a lot but i'm too thick to have any idea what it's about


----------



## Ryazan (Feb 25, 2006)

I got my new copy of Twenty Thousand Streets Under the Sky- the BBC adaptation of Patrick Hamilton's 1930's London based trilogy of different perspectives of the same story.  The third one was the best for me, the story of Ella, a decent adaptation of the Plains of Cement.  It seems that the actress Sally Hawkins was born for the part, or Patrick Hamilton himself had written the part for her; she portrayed the plain barmaid Ella so well, it made her situation of tortured loneliness and unrequited love so complete in it's impact , even if it was painful to watch.  Something decent from the BBC for a change.


----------



## Reno (Feb 25, 2006)

_Moolaade_, an African film about a woman in a small village in Senegal who decides to protect a group of young girls from being circumcised which results in an increasingly bitter stand off between men and women. Sounds grim, but surprisingly enough it isn't at all.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 25, 2006)

I watched Buffalo Soldiers earlier.  Fucking excellent film.


----------



## milesy (Feb 25, 2006)

battle royale


----------



## tastebud (Feb 25, 2006)

I watched the rest of Before Sunset last night. Absolutely lovely film. Then I watched Batman Begins which was utterly utterly dreadful!
I fell asleep.


----------



## maya (Feb 25, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> Absolutely lovely film. Then I watched Batman Begins which was utterly utterly dreadful! I fell asleep.


...seconded, i thought it would never end!
it was like a nightmare...

was i the only one who thought the first part and the second part didn't connect at all?
it was like two separate films...


----------



## N_igma (Feb 25, 2006)

Nothing but downloaded Syrianna which should be good.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 25, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> ...seconded, i thought it would never end!
> it was like a nightmare...
> 
> was i the only one who thought the first part and the second part didn't connect at all?
> it was like two separate films...



I thought it was excellent, one of the best superhero films ever...


----------



## maya (Feb 25, 2006)

for highbrow cred, i've just got the Herzog/Kinski dvd box set, which should be excellent stuff...  

shame i haven't got the time to watch it


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 25, 2006)

just joined lovefilm.com and have La Dolce Vita, The Devil's Backbone and Storytelling to watch in bed tomorrow


----------



## maya (Feb 25, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> just joined lovefilm.com and have La Dolce Vita, The Devil's Backbone and Storytelling to watch in bed tomorrow


...why in bed?  

if you don't mind me asking


----------



## colacho (Feb 25, 2006)

starfish said:
			
		

> Idi i Smotri/Come & See.
> I dont think my words can do it justice. Very harrowing, very bleak, very mesmeric but with a certain beauty.


Fucking yes! Saw this twice in Colombia- Colombian audiences tend to be utterly cynical and hard to impress but this one left everyone gobsmacked.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 25, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> ...why in bed?
> 
> if you don't mind me asking



because i haven't had a proper night's sleep in 2 weeks, i've spent the last week lifting boxes from one place to another, i got home at 2am last night and got up at 9am this morning, tonight i'm running one club from 8pm till 2am and then playing at another from 3am to 5am and then i'm going to take some drugs and by the time i get home and climb over the boxes that fill all the rooms i'm going to go to bed for a long as i possibly can.


----------



## maya (Feb 25, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> because i haven't had a proper night's sleep in 2 weeks, i've spent the last week lifting boxes from one place to another, i got home at 2am last night and got up at 9am this morning, tonight i'm running one club from 8pm till 2am and then playing at another from 3am to 5am and then i'm going to take some drugs and by the time i get home and climb over the boxes that fill all the rooms i'm going to go to bed for a long as i possibly can.


...oh.  my sympathies!
just wanted to know whether you had a TV in your bedroom or not!  

must make that a poll one day, how many urbanites actually have TV's in their bedrooms.  

(i have, but tiny one-room bedsits doesn't count.  )*

(*_especially_ when the TV in question hark from Russia when they were still under communism, and must be switched on and off by sticking a fork into the relevant missing button and twisting it around- and the antenna substitute is a screwdriver you have to adjust every ten minutes because it's falling out of the socket (which progressively expand because of the foreign body stuck in the wrong place, until soon some day, the socket will fall apart and worrying things will happen...probably...eek!  )


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 25, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> because i haven't had a proper night's sleep in 2 weeks, i've spent the last week lifting boxes from one place to another, i got home at 2am last night and got up at 9am this morning, tonight i'm running one club from 8pm till 2am and then playing at another from 3am to 5am and then i'm going to take some drugs and by the time i get home and climb over the boxes that fill all the rooms i'm going to go to bed for a long as i possibly can.





Best response ever...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 25, 2006)

I have a TV in my bedroom, but it doesn't get a TV signal - just works with the DVD player... I have to go to the front room to watch TV...


----------



## 8ball (Feb 25, 2006)

Watched the Incredibles last night - which was excellent.

Watching the Straight Story tonight (am skint and on megadoses of antibiotics so no riotous partying at the mo   ) - which I've also heard is good.

Sadly my local DVD rental place ain't too hot on foreign and indie films - didn't have Man Bites Dog or Goodbye Lenin


----------



## Reno (Feb 25, 2006)

8ball said:
			
		

> Sadly my local DVD rental place ain't too hot on foreign and indie films - didn't have Man Bites Dog or Goodbye Lenin



Online rental is the way to go. Works out much cheaper and there is much more choice.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 25, 2006)

Online rental always sounds like a bit of a hassle to me . . .

Know any good sites?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> must make that a poll one day, how many urbanites actually have TV's in their bedrooms.


I've got a massive telly in my room but I haven't switched it on once since I had it. It's where I put all the clothes I can't be bothered to put away.
I used to have a lot of trouble sleeping and one thing which doesn't help is having a room full of distractions, so all I have is a bed, said unwatched telly and two unused speaker cabinets, also used for storing clothes


----------



## Reno (Feb 25, 2006)

8ball said:
			
		

> Online rental always sounds like a bit of a hassle to me . . .
> 
> Know any good sites?



It's much less of a hassle than having to return dvd's on time. They just send the films to you, you keep them for as long as you want, then stick them in the pre-paid envelope that comes with it and send them back when you've watched them and they send you some more. I get through about 12 to 18 discs a month for £16, which is a hell of a lot cheaper than what you pay in a shop.

Screenselect is good if you watch a lot of films, but aren't that bothered about the latest releases. Amazon is better if you want to watch the latest releases as soon as possible, but if you want more than 6 dvd's a month (which is about £10) then you have to pay extra. 

Lovefilm is similar to Screenselect, but their service got really bad after a while and it took them longer and longer to send out dvd's, so i wouldn't recommend them. There are many more online rental companies, but they genrally don't have as much choice as those three.


----------



## mhendo (Feb 26, 2006)

_Dirty Pretty Things_

Really liked it. Good performances all around, and a pretty gripping story.

A few of the characters fell into the category of standard movie stereotypes, like the Hooker with a Heart of Gold, and the Malevolently Evil Immigration Agents. They were almost caricatures, and i think the film might have been better if these characters had been developed with a little more thought.

Still, thumbs up.


----------



## Ryazan (Feb 26, 2006)

I haven't watched it yet, but since recently picking up the book for a long time since, I have got on 2 DVD's 4 hours of love and freedon with a price.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 26, 2006)

Cheers Reno, will check that out before succumbing to my natural inertia and wandering to the rental store next time it rains and renting Fight Club out for the third time . . .


----------



## Reno (Feb 26, 2006)

Watched the first three episodes of the first series of The Kingdom (the Danish original, not the crap Stephen King remake) again. It still makes me laugh and gives me goose-pimples.


----------



## siarc (Feb 26, 2006)

just got 'the world' by jia zhangke and cassavetes' 'love streams' off t'interweb


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 27, 2006)

The last three episodes of The West Wing Season Six. A real return to form after a mediocre fifth season, enlivened by the 'Who's going to be the Democrat nominee for president?' subplot.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Feb 27, 2006)

Gus Van Sant's 'Last Days', inspired by that last few days of Kurt Cobain's life. 

Interesting and beautifully shot (as are most of his films IMO).


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 27, 2006)

I watched Johnny Cash in San Quentin (on an avi so not strictly Dvd), then Style Wars, the 80's documentary on Graffiti and Hip Hop culture. 

I've been wanting to watch them for years and both lived up to expectations. Style Wars is so cool, I'd like to have seen what happened to Cap though.


----------



## belboid (Feb 27, 2006)

League of Gentlemen Apocalypse - doesnt really work, but has enough laughs in

Three episodes of West Wing 5 - much better!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 27, 2006)

8ball said:
			
		

> Watching the Straight Story tonight (am skint and on megadoses of antibiotics so no riotous partying at the mo   ) - which I've also heard is good.




Watched that a few months ago.  My b/f said "what the fuck was all that about?"

(no guns and people being blown up)


----------



## Dirty Martini (Feb 27, 2006)

'Make Mine Mink' & 'Too Many Crooks' from the Terry-Thomas collection.

Good show!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 27, 2006)

Bad Santa


At the Height of Summer (aka Vertical Ray of the Sun), same director as Scent of Green Papaya

Haven't finished it yet though


----------



## JoePolitix (Feb 27, 2006)

Stewart Lee's "Standup Comedian". Sheer brilliance. The highlight being the bit he does on Jimmy Hill's unbelievable "chinny/n***er" comparison, which was comic enough in itself.


----------



## rennie (Feb 27, 2006)

Star Wars- the return of the Jedi. brilliant every time!!!


----------



## Hollis (Feb 27, 2006)

I watched 'Hearts and Minds'.. puts that bloke with the baseball cap in perspective.. Anyway.. gonna watch it again tonight with the Directors' commentary..   

General William Westmoreland comes up trumps.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Feb 27, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Bad Santa



funny as fuck "in case it slipped your attention I'M A FUCKIN MIDGET"


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 28, 2006)

The Malteze Falcon (Bogie/Astor version naturally)

"I never trust a man who says 'when'" Mr Gutman


----------



## Abjekt (Feb 28, 2006)

Van Wilder.

Dumb, but just my level at half 11 when I'm ill.


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 28, 2006)

The Island, pretty enjoyable stylish no brainer with lots of big bangs and cool special effects. The chase on the freeway with all the train axles being flung through peoples windscreens has some great 5.1 effects.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 28, 2006)

The Devil's Backbone..

been wanting to see this for ages, and did enjoy it a lot (although perhaps not as much as i expected). Odd little film, as Pie Face said, felt like a fable of some kind. But brilliantly atmospheric and creepy


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2006)

Bad Santa - very disappointing for Terry Zwigoff - not very funny and a complete mess - has the Weinsteins' meddling hands all over it no doubt.


----------



## Reno (Feb 28, 2006)

Serenity. I found Firefly somewhat overrated and the same holds true for the film. It's watchable enough, but the new Battlestar Galactica wipes the floor with this.


----------



## walktome (Feb 28, 2006)

Sideways. It was okay. It has its funny moments.


----------



## coastloop (Feb 28, 2006)

we tried to watch King Kong and found it really slow so switched it off in the middle of the film, it's sort of self-parodying because the original film maker was suspending belief when he invented king Kong. blah de blah

before that we watched Aeon Flux and both enjoyed it, the director doesn't bother to explain obvious plot.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 1, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Bad Santa - very disappointing for Terry Zwigoff - not very funny and a complete mess - has the Weinsteins' meddling hands all over it no doubt.




i thought it was great, but the sweaty hands of Weinstein can be seen in the tacked on subplot involving the store detective.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 1, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> Serenity. I found Firefly somewhat overrated and the same holds true for the film. It's watchable enough, but the new Battlestar Galactica wipes the floor with this.



And I want to wipe my willy on the sharon/boomer cylon.

Ordered my US season 2 from Amazon. Last season one ep was a corker. Killing, pregnant robots and a million naked boomers. 

BY YOUR COMMAND!


----------



## tastebud (Mar 1, 2006)

I started to watch _Fahrenheit 9/11_. I'm very late with this one and didn't expect to be surprised by anything but was actually a bit kind of: 
*:*O<--- that's a mouth open wide BTW. I think it was Bush's reactions to things facial expression wise that got me the most.


----------



## Reno (Mar 1, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> And I want to wipe my willy on the sharon/boomer cylon.



Yes, yes, we know by now.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 1, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> Yes, yes, we know by now.



I can't help myself. Don't tell Mrs Suplex, it's half her fault for making me fall for those far eastern types.


----------



## boing! (Mar 1, 2006)

Watched Dead Mans Shoes the other night. Nice juxtaposition of english countryside and people dying rather brutally, some pretty dark plot develpments as well. Very good film all in all I thought.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 1, 2006)

boing! said:
			
		

> Watched Dead Mans Shoes the other night. Nice juxtaposition of english countryside and people dying rather brutally, some pretty dark plot develpments as well. Very good film all in all I thought.




it is, but i never want to see it again. too bleak.


----------



## boing! (Mar 1, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> it is, but i never want to see it again. too bleak.



yeah, I'd agree with that. I watched it on the sunday night after unsound as well which probably wasn't the wisest idea.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 1, 2006)

boing! said:
			
		

> Watched Dead Mans Shoes the other night. Nice juxtaposition of english countryside and people dying rather brutally, some pretty dark plot develpments as well. Very good film all in all I thought.



Watched this last night. I think it was the scariest film I've seen. Too real and too scarey. Although a good movie, I could have lived without seeing it. A flim it reminded me of was a small movie made on the cheap called The Plague. Not perfect but worth a watch.

http://www.itsallelectric.com/film/watch/screen1.shtml


----------



## walktome (Mar 1, 2006)

I just watched Hiroshima Mon Amour.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 2, 2006)

I watched Enduring Love.

It's a fantastic book but the film was okay *ish*. It was hard to say how good the film was as I kept thinking about the book.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2006)

I've seen Dead Man's Shoes twice now and it's in the queue for another viewing - does this make me a sicko?


----------



## maya (Mar 2, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I've seen Dead Man's Shoes twice now and it's in the queue for another viewing - does this make me a sicko?


nah... just a film-o-phile.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 2, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> it is, but i never want to see it again. too bleak.



I agree with hat. I did try a second watch to see the reaction of my Mrs but it was too uncomfortable so I left her to it. 

Before Xmas when I was sporting the unshaven look someone told me I looked like the Paddy Considine character too, so off went the beard.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2006)

Starting watching Eat Drink Man Woman this morning (just having a sneak preview) and now I'm starving.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2006)

Yokai Daisenso.

I have been waiting for this forever, a new Miike film.

Sadly it was a bit boring and only had a few Miike moments, quite harsh for a kids film.

Also the typical trademark 'what the fuck was that' Miike ending seemed a little forced. 

Hopefuly this is just bad as it's a kids film, Andoromedia his other kids film was a piece of shit.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 3, 2006)

we watched a load of series one Black Book episodes.

"what's that, Belly Savalas?"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> we watched a load of series one Black Book episodes.
> 
> "what's that, Belly Savalas?"



Best Comedy.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 3, 2006)

Someone showed me the first series of Black Books lately - ended up watching the whole dvd set from beginning to end.
 
's good that innit supes.


----------



## coastloop (Mar 5, 2006)

I watched the end of the King Kong DVD and Naomi Watts was amazing , she basically saved the film, and she did this through her actions and facial expressions not through the script, she should have been nominated for best actress.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 6, 2006)

'Festival'.

Shockingly bad. Reminded me what it's like to have teeth removed.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Mar 6, 2006)

watched Wolf Creek last night. fuck me, very nasty


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2006)

Artie Fufkin said:
			
		

> watched Wolf Creek last night. fuck me, very nasty



I know, and nothing even fucking happens, it's the waiting!


Me?

Confidence.

Verdict? 

Feh.


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2006)

It Happened Here - old film about what Britain would have been like had the nazi's won.  Very interesting, and quite good. Colin Jordan is most unpleasant in it.

Sullivans Travels - from where Oh Brother Wher Art Thou got its name and a few idea's. Decent, but not earth-shattering.

Syriana - aah, the wonders of file sharing.  Need to watch it again, there's far too much going on to get in one viewing (espoecially pissed, late at night), but it's fuckng excellant.  Clooney deserves an oscar!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Mar 6, 2006)

It's all gone Pete Tong - not a bad film for a sunday night


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 6, 2006)

my Twin Peaks series one boxed set just arrived, and Pie Face has never seen it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> It Happened Here - old film about what Britain would have been like had the nazi's won.  Very interesting, and quite good. Colin Jordan is most unpleasant in it.




I think I've seen that advertised in my Moviemail catalogue and thought about buying it.  Think it's the one anyway.

Are there shots of Nazis walking through the streets of London?


----------



## tastebud (Mar 6, 2006)

_Time of the wolf_. Directed by Michael Haneke who directed _Hidden_ (_Caché_).
Deeply disturbing in the sense that I wished I hadn't watched it. Also, it didn't tell me anything I didn't already know about human kind and wasn't good enough to bother seeing. Very disturbing nevertheless.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> my Twin Peaks series one boxed set just arrived, and Pie Face has never seen it



when you've finished watching it on repeat any chance i could borrow it??


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2006)

i watched A Beautiful Mind on Saturday on telly. much as i hate Russell Crowe i had to commend him on his acting, his little mannerisms and facial expressions were supurb. i found the film a touch long but it was interesting and the scizophrenia was played out in a way which showed the both terrifying and comforting aspects of delusions.

and then i went and read the wiki entry for John Nash and discovered just how different the film was. ho humm


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 6, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> when you've finished watching it on repeat any chance i could borrow it??




no worries


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I think I've seen that advertised in my Moviemail catalogue and thought about buying it.  Think it's the one anyway.
> 
> Are there shots of Nazis walking through the streets of London?


There are indeed.

It's all made with non-actors, people meant to be TB sufferers were played by TB sufferers, quite a few of the 'fascists' are real fascists (eg Jordan, there is a seven minute sequence cut from many versions where he and other nazi's are discussing the 'problem with jews' and the need for euthanasia for the disabled - went down well as you can probably imagine!)

In the beginning some of the acting and the sound is so poor that I considered not bothering, but it really picks up and is well worth sticking with.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 6, 2006)

I finally watched Aguirre: Wrath of God yesterday.  Not _quite_ as good as I'd hoped, but I think that was because I'd built it up in my mind as being the absolute best thing ever made.  It was still v.good though.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 6, 2006)

The first two episodes of the seocnd series of The Wire, new set up this season as its set up around the docks but excellent as always.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> There are indeed.
> 
> In the beginning some of the acting and the sound is so poor that I considered not bothering, but it really picks up and is well worth sticking with.




I'm sure I read somewhere that it was made with a very small budget, maybe that's why?


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I finally watched Aguirre: Wrath of God yesterday.  Not _quite_ as good as I'd hoped, but I think that was because I'd built it up in my mind as being the absolute best thing ever made.  It was still v.good though.


Watch it again - youy're _wrong!_

It is absolutely the best thing ever.  Well, the best thing not in english that's a flim anyway.


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I'm sure I read somewhere that it was made with a very small budget, maybe that's why?


It's quite amazing really - Brownlow developed the idea when he was 18, and started filming it then, taking 6 years. Kubrick gave him a bunch of spare film from 2001 (or one of them anyway) to help him finish it.  The main actress does notably age during the film - but then, given what she goes through, she would!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 6, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> Watch it again - youy're _wrong!_
> 
> It is absolutely the best thing ever.  Well, the best thing not in english that's a flim anyway.



Yeah, I think I will - it seems like the sort of thing that you can watch a few times.

Better than Hana Bi though?

Tonight I am watching Once Were Warriors - v.good so far, but I keep being interrupted.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> no worries



cheers - no hurry though, like pie eye i've never really seen it. too young i guess.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Tonight I am watching Once Were Warriors - v.good so far, but I keep being interrupted.




I've got that.  Very sad   

Have the follow-up as well "What Becomes of the Broken Hearted"?  Not watched it yet though but it's meant to be just as good as Once Were Warriors


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think I will - it seems like the sort of thing that you can watch a few times.
> 
> Better than Hana Bi though?


yup! HB....could well be top ten.....five even on a good day......but there's no Klaus Kinski....or monkeys....


----------



## starfish (Mar 6, 2006)

Dune. Hadnt seen it for years.  A fun way to spend a lazy sunday.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 6, 2006)

I Heart Huckabees.  Great stuff, slightly demented comedy with the most accurate inner monologue I've seen that I can remember!


----------



## jodal (Mar 7, 2006)

The Ice Harvest and Hustle and Flow and Ae Fond Kiss.


----------



## belboid (Mar 7, 2006)

Lilya4ever.

Someone from here 'insisted' I watch it (ie raved about it).

Played two hours of Leonard Cohen afterwards to cheer myself up.

It was very good tho.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2006)

The Hulk - what a rotten piece of shit - there's not one thing to recommend about this film. The plot doesn't make any sense (esp the bit with Hulk's sense), the acting is atrocious (even from Nick Nolte), the script is clunky and the direction is woefull - I though maybe there might be something in it worth watching considering Lee and Shamus being involved but, alas, no. They should be embarrassed and ashamed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2006)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> I Heart Huckabees.  Great stuff, slightly demented comedy with the most accurate inner monologue I've seen that I can remember!



Great film, I really love this kind of thing.


----------



## s.norbury (Mar 7, 2006)

Watched episode 7 of Shameless, couple of hilarious scenes, best episode of series 2 so far


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 7, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I've got that.  Very sad
> 
> Have the follow-up as well "What Becomes of the Broken Hearted"?  Not watched it yet though but it's meant to be just as good as Once Were Warriors



Great film. (OWW).

Am currently acquiring the follow up, look forward to watching it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 7, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> The Hulk - what a rotten piece of shit - there's not one thing to recommend about this film. The plot doesn't make any sense (esp the bit with Hulk's sense), the acting is atrocious (even from Nick Nolte), the script is clunky and the direction is woefull - I though maybe there might be something in it worth watching considering Lee and Shamus being involved but, alas, no. They should be embarrassed and ashamed.



I agree.  Utter shash.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Great film. (OWW).
> 
> Am currently acquiring the follow up, look forward to watching it.





£6 on Play.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I agree.  Utter shash.


Wow! We finally agree on something!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 7, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Wow! We finally agree on something!



 Had to happen some time


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 7, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Great film, I really love this kind of thing.



Thirded, I really liked it too.  Even Jude Law managed to not be too annoying!


----------



## zoooo (Mar 7, 2006)

The Mighty Boosh Series 2.   
Then spent an inordinate amount of time trying to get to the easter eggs. Tooo difficult for my tiny mind.


----------



## siarc (Mar 7, 2006)

> Sullivans Travels - from where Oh Brother Wher Art Thou got its name and a few idea's. Decent, but not earth-shattering.



nah it's a lot better than that, a very witty film and quite resonant still
depressing that it's going to be most frequently cited as the hypotext for a poxy coen brothers flick (don't hate them but hate the conceitedness)


----------



## mhendo (Mar 7, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> The Hulk - what a rotten piece of shit - there's not one thing to recommend about this film. The plot doesn't make any sense (esp the bit with Hulk's sense), the acting is atrocious (even from Nick Nolte), the script is clunky and the direction is woefull - I though maybe there might be something in it worth watching considering Lee and Shamus being involved but, alas, no. They should be embarrassed and ashamed.


This movie seems to engender strong feelings one way or the other. You either love it or hate it. I'm afraid i differ from you, and am in the former category.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2006)

What's there to like about it?
How did you make sense of the plot?


----------



## mhendo (Mar 7, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What's there to like about it?
> How did you make sense of the plot?


To be quite honest, i didn't make my comment with the intention of writing a long essay justifying why i like the movie. Apart from not wanting to do that, i think it would be somewhat in contradiction of the spirit of this thread, which seems to be more for short comments and recommendations.

I don't remember any plot problems outlandish enough to ruin the movie for me. I'm not suggesting that the plot is perfect, only that the whole experience, especially in this movie, was more than the sum of its parts (for me at least).

If you want to know the type of things that appealed to me about the movie, you can read the first three or four user reviews on this page, as they sum up my feelings pretty well.

And i thought the acting was, on the whole, pretty good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2006)

A Very Long Engagement - I liked this more than I thought it would - it's essentially a cheesy sentimental romance but done with typical Jeunet class. Made me cry on the sofa anyhow.


----------



## nellyphant (Mar 8, 2006)

The Philosophy of the Matrix.....not bad at all


----------



## atitlan (Mar 8, 2006)

Just watched Audition ... I'm not really able to post any comment beyond     at the moment.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 9, 2006)

We watched Me and You and Everyone We Know.

I quite enjoyed it. There were some really *interesting* scenes.


----------



## Moggy (Mar 9, 2006)

'Carandiru' and 'Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter.. and Spring'.

Both are highly recommended and cost £8 from Amazon (and worth every penny).

On a totally unrelated subject - does anyone know if there are plans for all the series' of Oz to be released on dvd in the uk?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 9, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> 'Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter.. and Spring'.



I've had that on the shelf since december last year, I just haven't found the right time to watch it yet.

Of kim ki duks films the best I have seen so far is '3 Iron', Bloody brilliant!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2006)

Right now, I'm watching the Star Wars Holiday Special (1978) - it has to be seen to believed


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Right now, I'm watching the Star Wars Holiday Special (1978) - it has to be seen to believed



Oooh, I've always wanted to see that.

Syriana, last night - very good


----------



## belboid (Mar 9, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Right now, I'm watching the Star Wars Holiday Special (1978) - it has to be seen to believed


did you just get that off karagarga?  that's wher i got mine from - dreadful quality, but absolutely magnificent!


----------



## scumbalina (Mar 9, 2006)

Napolean Dynamite. It was


----------



## Cloud (Mar 9, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> A Very Long Engagement - I liked this more than I thought it would - it's essentially a cheesy sentimental romance but done with typical Jeunet class. Made me cry on the sofa anyhow.



Very good isn't it? 

Last night I watched memoires of a geisha (good), empire of the sun (fab), and the acid house (strange).


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 9, 2006)

Man of the House, with Tommy Lee Jones.


----------



## Julie (Mar 10, 2006)

Elizabethtown and Must Love Dogs. The former has a reasonable soundtrack and the latter has a few laughs.... _and_ John Cusack. I preferred the latter


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> did you just get that off karagarga?  that's wher i got mine from - dreadful quality, but absolutely magnificent!



It's on the magnificent YouTube


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh, and I watched Sin City - which I thought was fantastic - not a film for feminists though. Being a comic book movie, I expected to hate it, so I was pleasantly surprised - it doesn't have any aspirations to be anything more than a pulpy comic book movie, which is where most comic book adaptations fall down eg The Hulk


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 10, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I've had that on the shelf since december last year, I just haven't found the right time to watch it yet.




Wish you'd bloody well watch it.  You don't know what you're missing.  It's beautiful


----------



## tastebud (Mar 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Oh, and I watched Sin City - which I thought was fantastic - *not a film for feminists though*. Being a comic book movie, I expected to hate it, so I was pleasantly surprised - it doesn't have any aspirations to be anything more than a pulpy comic book movie, which is where most comic book adaptations fall down eg The Hulk


I rather enjoyed it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> I rather enjoyed it.


Good - maybe you saw if for what it was then.
I can't remember who, but a lot of people on here didn't like it because of its portrayal of women as either angels or whores or its lack of postive role models.
But it's a comic book movie dealing in archetypes innit?


Did you spot the Dworkinlike judge?


----------



## tastebud (Mar 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Good - maybe you saw if for what it was then.
> I can't remember who, but a lot of people on here didn't like it because of its portrayal of women as either angels or whores or its lack of postive role models.
> *But it's a comic book movie dealing in archetypes innit?*
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think I just took it for what it was and ended up being surprisingly impressed.

I have to say I still haven't seen it properly - I saw it on the Italy trip.. if I ever see a copy lying around I'll watch it again properly. Which in itself is a good sign.


----------



## Reno (Mar 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Good - maybe you saw if for what it was then.
> I can't remember who, but a lot of people on here didn't like it because of its portrayal of women as either angels or whores or its lack of postive role models.
> But it's a comic book movie dealing in archetypes innit?
> 
> ...



I saw this with a female friend who is very much a feminist and we both enjoyed it. Most of the complaints I heard was from men getting on their politically correct high horse on behalf of what women might think. 

If you take a source that deals with 40's to 60's style pulp fiction than it's obvious you have to play with certain kinds of stereotypes. Most of the women in the film were both sexually provoctive _and_ utterly self suficient. Only Jessica Alba was a bit rubbish as always.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Mar 10, 2006)

*Matewan*

West Virginia, turn of the century. A townful of miners are getting shafted by the company who owns their land, their houses, their furniture, and therefore their very lives.

A lone stranger stumbles into town, kind of a socialist Clint Eastwood. He tries to unionise the disenchanted mineworkers, while the comapny send in the heavies to deal with the unrest.

The townsfolk become increasingly frustrated and as everything reaches boiling point, the lone stranger tries desperately to stop them from taking up arms in a battle that he knows they cannot win.

A quality story, based on real events, that cleverly subverts the Western myth as its hero preaches non-violence and doesn't even carry a gun.


----------



## Cadmus (Mar 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Vera Drake - I liked it. Those good old plucky plebs


finally rented it today and i think it's really good.

i do enjoy films which rely on dialogue, acting and character transformation rather than special effects and nice colours. it's a bit on the slow side but that actually adds to it feeling very real. 

thumbs up.

i wish Vera could make me a cup of tea.


----------



## walktome (Mar 12, 2006)

I watched Snatch for the first time tonight, I really liked it. I seem to enjoy films where Brad Pitt gets beaten up/beats people up. That wasn't the only reason I liked it, I thought it was funny and perfectly random.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 12, 2006)

Constantine.

I liked the first hour, but then it sort of turns into Blade.

Keanu was ok, like they wrote the role to conform with his acting abilities.


----------



## girasol (Mar 12, 2006)

Papillon

... an old time favorite!

(I like the book too   )


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 12, 2006)

Munich -  not as gripping as i thiought it would be


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 12, 2006)

New Battlestar Galactica season 2.

I don't want to sound like a sci fi nerd but this just gets better and better. I really wouldn't have bothered with this if my friend hadn't made me start watching it.

Forget the original series, this is some dark shit.

the mini series had a baby's neck being snapped and almost everyone being killed.

Series one had the president deciding to leave some children to die and almost everyone dieing again. (not to mention a million naked cylon boomers, yum)

But this season so far is even better. Whoo hoo.


----------



## Shreddy (Mar 12, 2006)

lyra_kitten said:
			
		

> Searching for Debra Winger - a documentary made by a simpering Rosanna Arquette.  Not sure exactly what the point was that she was trying to make, but it came across as a load of slightly ageing, pseudy, botoxed luvvies moaning about the paucity of decent parts for actresses who are no longer 21.
> 
> They seemed completely unaware of the irony that they were all cookie-cutter size 6/8 blondes with very pretty faces, who had played as much part in their youths in perpetuating the stereotypes that help to create the demand for eternal youth and beauty in movies that they were complaining about, now that they were no longer benefiting from it personally.



Without a doubt, the most accurate description of this film I've read anywhere.

I'm STILL asking myself: "Was my life so bland and mediocre at one point that I actually gave this 90mins. of my life?"


----------



## LM17 (Mar 12, 2006)

Napoloeon Dynamite - very funny film!


----------



## rennie (Mar 13, 2006)

Sideways! excellent film


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 13, 2006)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> Munich -  not as gripping as i thiought it would be



I agree.  Quite dull, I thought.


----------



## rennie (Mar 13, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I agree.  Quite dull, I thought.



and very long too.


----------



## belboid (Mar 13, 2006)

Harry Potter & te Goblet of Fire - pretty damn average

Went the Day Well - absolutely bloody marvellous.  Thora Hird's meisterwerk!


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 13, 2006)

The Muppet Show clip programme from Saturday.

utter rubbish, totally missed opportunity. Fuck all Muppetty goodness, far too much of Christopher fucking Eccleston and Twiggy talking about what the Muppets meant to them. WE DON'T CARE. WE WANT BEAKER.

Although the little eulogy /song scene for Henson did make me a little, erm, racked of throat


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 13, 2006)

Tarnation.  Self indulgent documentary but a sad tale non the less, and very odd.


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 14, 2006)

On a Clear Day - Great little sentimental film about a redundant scottish shipbuilder deciding to swim the channel.

The Business - I like Danny Dyer but he couldn't rescue this very average paint by numbers gangster flick.


----------



## belboid (Mar 14, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> The Muppet Show clip programme from Saturday.
> 
> utter rubbish, totally missed opportunity. Fuck all Muppetty goodness, far too much of Christopher fucking Eccleston and Twiggy talking about what the Muppets meant to them. WE DON'T CARE. WE WANT BEAKER.
> 
> Although the little eulogy /song scene for Henson did make me a little, erm, racked of throat


shit, i meant to watch that just for the Alice Cooper and the whoever it was doing Fever - both stunning (assuming the memory I have from being 11 is absolutely correct, cant see why it wouldnt be).  Hmmm, they must be online somewhere...


----------



## belboid (Mar 14, 2006)

Caputuring the Friedmans last night - seem to be making a habit of massively depressing monday night films!

One seriously fucked up family, in a even more seriously fucked up situation. Sme of those cops should have been shot for the damage _they_ caused to that town.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 15, 2006)

I watched _Dolls_. (Japanese). I really liked it. Very slow, calm and romantic (in a pathological and impossible fictitious sense mind).

Incredibly sweet and beautiful (but tragically so). 
Not much in the way of dialogue but that wasn't a problem for me because visually it was completely lovely and the lack of dialogue suited the feel of the film well.

(A *great* portrayal of guilt if anyone's interested).


----------



## oooomegrapes (Mar 15, 2006)

Heathers - 80s tastic!


----------



## rennie (Mar 15, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> Heathers - 80s tastic!



great film!


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 15, 2006)

just tried to watch - at last - La Dolce Vita. maybe it's because i'm full of Benylin and feel like shit, but I just couldn't stay awake. It looks beautiful, it's wonderfully made, but i got the feeling after the first few (very fragmented) scenes that it set out its stall very quickly - Rome's decadence, lack of moral centre, blah blah blah - and nothing much else was likely to unfold.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 17, 2006)

yesterday I watched the Bertolluci movie The Dreamers, which was a bit meh... 
some Northern Exposure last night, and then this morning I watched Barton Fink for the first time in ages. Forgot what a strange and wonderful film this is. Quite unlike the rest of the Coen Bros' canon


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> just tried to watch - at last - La Dolce Vita. maybe it's because i'm full of Benylin and feel like shit, but I just couldn't stay awake. It looks beautiful, it's wonderfully made, but i got the feeling after the first few (very fragmented) scenes that it set out its stall very quickly - Rome's decadence, lack of moral centre, blah blah blah - and nothing much else was likely to unfold.



It does go on a bit.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 17, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Good - maybe you saw if for what it was then.
> I can't remember who, but a lot of people on here didn't like it because of its portrayal of women as either angels or whores or its lack of postive role models.
> But it's a comic book movie dealing in archetypes innit?
> 
> ...






i was one of the naysayers - not because of the sexual politics but simply because once you get over the way it looks, there's fuck all going on..


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i was one of the naysayers - not because of the sexual politics but simply because once you get over the way it looks, there's fuck all going on..



Apart from some ace violence.


----------



## rennie (Mar 17, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> yesterday I watched the Bertolluci movie The Dreamers, which was a bit meh...
> some Northern Exposure last night, and then this morning I watched Barton Fink for the first time in ages. Forgot what a strange and wonderful film this is. Quite unlike the rest of the Coen Bros' canon




When i watched the dreamers i just wanted to end. quickly.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 17, 2006)

even that got very dull. It does look brilliant, but it just had nothing else going for it. The acting - Clive fucking Owen in particular - was dire, as was the script. And i know it was a pulp comic thing, i'm judging it on its own terms, not looking for Cassavetes.,.


----------



## belboid (Mar 17, 2006)

Clive Owen.....never gonna win an Oscar unless he has to play a tree is he?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy. Enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 17, 2006)

I watched Hotel Rwanda a couple of nights ago.

Makes you realize that that Paul guy from the hotel was sort of like Oskar Schindler, but he'll never get the same kind of media coverage.

It was a good movie, quite powerful, but a bit Hollywood. The actual horror of the place must have been about a thousand times worse.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 18, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Makes you realize that that Paul guy from the hotel was sort of like Oskar Schindler, but he'll never get the same kind of media coverage.
> 
> It was a good movie, quite powerful, but a bit Hollywood. The actual horror of the place must have been about a thousand times worse.



Amen to that johnny


----------



## Reno (Mar 18, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I watched Hotel Rwanda a couple of nights ago.
> 
> Makes you realize that that Paul guy from the hotel was sort of like Oskar Schindler, but he'll never get the same kind of media coverage.
> 
> It was a good movie, quite powerful, but a bit Hollywood. The actual horror of the place must have been about a thousand times worse.



I think the intention was for the film to work both as education and entertainment to get as wide an audience as possible and not to make it so violent that younger viewers could go and see it too. As such it worked very well and as I much preferred it to Schindler's List, where Spielberg's pretensions as a filmmaker got in the way of subject matter. 

Currently there is another film out about the Rwandan genocide called Shooting Dogs, which is more explicitly violent and has a much bleaker outcome than Hotel Rwanda. Unlike Hotel Rwanda it is a fictionalised account of real events which concentrates on white missionaries instead of African characters, which is a shame, but it is still quite powerful.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 18, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> I think the intention was for the film to work both as education and entertainment to get as wide an audience as possible and not to make it so violent that younger viewers could go and see it too. As such it worked very well and as I much preferred it to Schindler's List, where Spielberg's pretensions as a filmmaker got in the way of subject matter.
> 
> Currently there is another film out about the Rwandan genocide called Shooting Dogs, which is more explicitly violent and has a much bleaker outcome than Hotel Rwanda. Unlike Hotel Rwanda it is a fictionalised account of real events which concentrates on white missionaries instead of African characters, which is a shame, but it is still quite powerful.



I'd like to see Spielberg do a movie on Rwanda.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 18, 2006)

Last night it was Kung Fu Hustle.

Excellent movie; definitely recommended.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 18, 2006)

Crash (the Oscar winner not the Cronenberg flick). Thought it was alright - reminded me of Magnolia in places, which is hardly a recommendation.


----------



## Reno (Mar 19, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I'd like to see Spielberg do a movie on Rwanda.



Why ? 

I much prefer Spielberg when he makes genre films which hit a visceral nerve rather than his prestige pictures which never really live up to their good intentions.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 19, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> Why ?
> 
> I much prefer Spielberg when he makes genre films which hit a visceral nerve rather than his prestige pictures which never really live up to their good intentions.



Because I thought Schindler's List was a worthwhile movie, and I'd like to see what he'd do with Rwanda.


----------



## mhendo (Mar 19, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Crash (the Oscar winner not the Cronenberg flick). Thought it was alright - reminded me of Magnolia in places, which is hardly a recommendation.


Just watched this tonight and was extremely dissappointed. 

Far too didactic and cliched. Great concept, poorly executed. Good acting performances, though, especially given some of the execrable dialog they had to work with.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 19, 2006)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Just watched this tonight and was extremely dissappointed.
> 
> Far too didactic and cliched. Great concept, poorly executed. Good acting performances, though, especially given some of the execrable dialog they had to work with.



I didn't really get what the film was trying to say. We're all racist in some way? Some racists have good reason for their prejudices? Wouldn't it be great if we could all just get along? You're right, there were some very good performances - Matt Dillon especially.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 19, 2006)

Syriana - quite enjoyed it but found my concentration slipping sometimes, think i'll track down the book it was based on to see if the characters are better filled out


----------



## Cloud (Mar 20, 2006)

I watched Ray Winstone in the excellent BBC drama Sweeney Todd, some shit called Death Tunnel, and Niagra Motel which is as depressing as it is boring.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 20, 2006)

Watched Todd Solondz's Storytelling tonight (first saw it on release ages ago). Not a bad movie, but it felt a bit sketchy and unfinished. The first part is amusing but not particularly revelatory, the second more interesting. But it's no Happiness. Thoroughly enjoyed the digs at American Beauty though!


----------



## rennie (Mar 20, 2006)

I watched Paradise Now on saturday... excellent film! the last scene which shows how pretty, rich and westernized Israel is was spot on I thought. and the acting was brilliant!


----------



## tastebud (Mar 20, 2006)

I watched Persona by Ingma Bergmann last night. We didn't *get* it entirely but I don't mind that and took comfort in the fact that we weren't really supposed to.

I also watched Pride & Prejudice on Friday and enjoyed it more than I thought I would. 
Keira thingamebobby was pretty annoying to begin with but seemed to ease more into the role (and stop pouting like a weirdo) as the film went on. I'm still not convinced that she was the right lady for the job though.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 20, 2006)

The Terminal.  Not bad, pretty mainstream feel good kinda film, nothing really special but decent enough


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2006)

Full Time Killer 


Good fun


----------



## souljacker (Mar 21, 2006)

I watched the constant gardener on Sunday night. In general, I thought it was alright, I just couldn't stand Feines and Weisz. Granted, Weisz is great eye candy, but she didn't play the role correctly. I'd have expected an angry little activist, screaming at injustice. Instead, we got her being all drippy hippy and a bit pathetic.

The guy who played Sandy was good though, and for the first time in my life, I thought Bill Nighy was good in something.

Good story, ruined by weak acting from the 2 'stars'.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 24, 2006)

Collateral, with Tom Cruise and Jamie Foxx.

I hate tom cruise. I hate tom cruise. I hate tom cruise. I hate tom cruise.....


----------



## walktome (Mar 24, 2006)

Daughter Rite and Orlando. Yesterday was feminist film day. Ha.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 24, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Collateral, with Tom Cruise and Jamie Foxx.
> 
> I hate tom cruise. I hate tom cruise. I hate tom cruise. I hate tom cruise.....



Me too, but this was almost good. That first woman in the cab turning out to be the last hit was fucking lameo.


----------



## belboid (Mar 24, 2006)

Ae Fond Kiss - Kenny Loach love story set in Glasgae.  Decent enough, not amazing tho, plenty of great bits, but overall.....okay.  His big sister was crap tho, which rather undercut a lot of the film.


----------



## Clintons Cat (Mar 24, 2006)

Lost Series One,Its


Contempory
Cerebal
In
Nicely Shot
In
Hip
a defining tv moment

It is not,and i want to be absolutly clear about this


Dawsons Creek On Super Scary Island


----------



## Scaggs (Mar 25, 2006)

Just watched Junebug. Pretentious art collecter meets her in slack-jawed in-laws. Great performance from  Amy Adams who plays the pregnant sister in-law.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 26, 2006)

This evening I watched Swimming Pool. I really liked it. Slightly absurd plot and more trashy than art-house. Extremely alluring though (& not just 'cos of the boobies that were permanently on display - though that undoubtedly probably played a small part) and the film further developed my desire to escape to a pretty isolated house in the beautiful, sunny French countryside at some point in the near future.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 26, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> This evening I watched Swimming Pool. I really liked it. Slightly absurd plot and more trashy than art-house. Extremely alluring though (& not just 'cos of the boobies that were permanently on display - though that undoubtedly probably played a small part) and the film further developed my desire to escape to a pretty isolated house in the beautiful, sunny French countryside at some point in the near future.



Christ that brings back memories, I thought that was one of the worst films I had ever seen despite muff and tities. I think I still have a copy somewhere. 

I watched Human Nature, Gondry is god and proves that he is the true master of Kaufmans work and not that lame arse Jonez. 
Second time I've seen it and somehow even better than the first viewing.


----------



## belboid (Mar 27, 2006)

a nice lazy day watching much stuff yesterday....

Roman Holiday - aaah, Audrey is lovely

Thief of Baghdad - aaah, Conrad Veidt is, uhhh, lovely

Veronica Mars - first three episodes...hhhmmmm....salright...


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 27, 2006)

The cook, the thief, his wife and her lover.

Beautiful film, wonderful music but also highly disturbing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 27, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> The cook, the thief, his wife and her lover.
> 
> Beautiful film, wonderful music but also highly disturbing.



I used to love Greenaways stuff, a zed and two naughts is my favorate for the music alone.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 27, 2006)

Just finished watching a Hungarian movie called Kontroll.

Makes me want to visit the Budapest subway system. Well shot, great sets and cinematography, offbeat characters. The plot is a little bit askew, but that doesn't really matter in the long run.

Now I can finally go to bed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 27, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Just finished watching a Hungarian movie called Kontroll.
> 
> Makes me want to visit the Budapest subway system. Well shot, great sets and cinematography, offbeat characters. The plot is a little bit askew, but that doesn't really matter in the long run.
> 
> Now I can finally go to bed.



Fucking great film, I loved it. Moody, dirty, cool, mysterious, funny.


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 27, 2006)

One Nite In Mongkok - awesome, best film I've seen this year, just when you think its all winding down to a nice easy conclusion it smacks you in the face with a truly astounding, jaw dropping conclusion.

I can't recommend this enough.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 28, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Fucking great film, I loved it. Moody, dirty, cool, mysterious, funny.



I also like the sound of the Hungarian language.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 28, 2006)

Butthole Surfers - Blind Eye Sees All.

classic mid-80s Butthole live footage and interviews. Now who'd have thought lovefilm.com would have THAT?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 28, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Butthole Surfers - Blind Eye Sees All.
> 
> classic mid-80s Butthole live footage and interviews. Now who'd have thought lovefilm.com would have THAT?


Ah the buttholes.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 29, 2006)

I watched Code Unknown. It was good, though watching it twice was definitely beneficial.

That's enough Michael Haneke for me now, I think.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 29, 2006)

Stewart Lee - Standup Comedian.

Very very funny in that slowburn accumulative way of his. Really thought one of the Scottish audience was going to lamp him during the "William Wallace = paedophile" segment


----------



## girasol (Mar 29, 2006)

Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai...

I was really reluctant to watch it, but it turned out to be one of the best films I've seen in a while!    Very funny! 

The hero is a tramp who sleeps in pigeon shit!  And the mafiosos are all pensioners!  Great stuff!


----------



## walktome (Mar 30, 2006)

Thelma and Louise... I loved it, I was laughing throughout most of it, my film class must have thought I was insane. I was seem to be the laughing weirdo whenever I watch a movie without a friend.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 30, 2006)

One flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## tastebud (Mar 30, 2006)

Y Tu Mama Tambien.


----------



## Fong (Mar 30, 2006)

Shoalin Prince.


----------



## roxyfoxy (Mar 30, 2006)

I watched Drugstore Cowboy thankyou Urban for recommending yet another movie i may never have come accross. Awesome quality movie loved it, how fit is Matt Dillon Yes purleease !

Great story spot on even down to the gurning


----------



## Clintons Cat (Mar 31, 2006)

A History Of Violence,I was disappointed with this having seen some favourable reviews,i was expecting something out of the ordinary,sadly the much lauded themes explored in the movie have been done with much greater elan by Leonne and Pekinpah in Once upon a time in America and Straw Dogs Respectively.

The Final Act rapidly descends into a bond style farce which would not have seemed entierly out of place in a mike myers spoof.

I give it a four (brothers) out of ten


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 2, 2006)

Fantastic Four - above average superhero blockbuster hokum. Not a patch on The Incredibles though.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 2, 2006)

Memoirs of a Geisha - enjoyed it but got myself distracted playing the old "Where have i seen him before? Where have i seen her before?" game


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 3, 2006)

I watched Geisha last nght too! 

well, didn't really finish it, sooooo loooooooooong.

nice to fall asleep to though.


----------



## Fledgling (Apr 3, 2006)

Watched the newest Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. Pretty darn surreal and quite a diversion from the book in its feel. Couldn't help comparing Depp with Gene Wilder whose performance is still legendary. I think this new version is more for kids though, I'm sure the old one had some good aside jokes and of course Gene Wilder will for me be Willy Wonker. 


"The suspense is terrible, I hope it lasts"   

"Two, well I can't work out 2 can I?"


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 3, 2006)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> I'm sure the old one had some good aside jokes and of course Gene Wilder will for me be Willy Wonker.
> 
> 
> "The suspense is terrible, I hope it lasts"
> ...




I hope you meant to say Willy Wonka


----------



## Julie (Apr 3, 2006)

Capote. Not a bad story but Phillip Seymour Hoffman's "impersonation" of Capote grated on my nerves. Then again, it's not his fault that the bloke spoke so irritatingly.


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 3, 2006)

Kekexili - Mountain Patrol.

Stunning film, true story about a bunch of amateur gamekeepers fighting poachers to save the Tibetan Antelope from extinction.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> One Nite In Mongkok - awesome, best film I've seen this year, just when you think its all winding down to a nice easy conclusion it smacks you in the face with a truly astounding, jaw dropping conclusion.
> 
> I can't recommend this enough.




just seen it on YesAsia.

Found this which I might get

http://global.yesasia.com/en/PrdDept.aspx/code-k/section-videos/pid-1004160734/


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 3, 2006)

more Northern Exposure 

it just keeps on coming


----------



## babymoongeese (Apr 3, 2006)

When the Wind Blows - Classic animation and I didn't cry for once!

Anyone know if the BBC film Threads was based on this - lots of similarities.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 3, 2006)

Madagascar

Great fun!!!!


----------



## Bomber (Apr 3, 2006)

The Business ~ Utter Tosh! Cockney gangsters in Spain in the 80's. All Ellese tracksuits and big mouths !!


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 3, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> just seen it on YesAsia.
> 
> Found this which I might get
> 
> http://global.yesasia.com/en/PrdDept.aspx/code-k/section-videos/pid-1004160734/


Looks interesting, I'm on a roll discovering Asian cinema gems atm, what with Mongkok and Kekexili, mind you, I just couldn't get into Mr Vengeance.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Looks interesting, I'm on a roll discovering Asian cinema gems atm, what with Mongkok and Kekexili, mind you, I just couldn't get into Mr Vengeance.




One I'm waiting for which looks like it might be quite funny is *Welcome to Dongmakgol*.  Available on Amazon.com but not Amazon.co.uk.  Waiting for price to go down a bit  


This looks interesting as well

R Point


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 3, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> One I'm waiting for which looks like it might be quite funny is *Welcome to Dongmakgol*.  Available on Amazon.com but not Amazon.co.uk.  Waiting for price to go down a bit
> 
> 
> This looks interesting as well
> ...


Watched R Point a couple of weeks ago, fairly average but then ghost stories are not really my thing. Strange to see Koreans fighting with the Americans in Vietnam, I never realised that they did. Can you imagine the friendly fire casualities what with the "kill all gooks mentality"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Watched R Point a couple of weeks ago, fairly average but then ghost stories are not really my thing. Strange to see Koreans fighting with the Americans in Vietnam, I never realised that they did. Can you imagine the friendly fire casualities what with the "kill all gooks mentality"




Not really into ghost stories myself and it's not top of my list.  Want *Welcome to Dongmakgol * first.

This looks quite interesting as well

Vital


----------



## elevendayempire (Apr 3, 2006)

Watched The Italian Job, of all things. The original one, natch.

SG


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 3, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> I just couldn't get into Mr Vengeance.




Whaaaaaatttttt???!!!

One of the best films ever, so dark and funny.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 3, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> R Point



I hear it is shit and have avoided it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 3, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> This looks quite interesting as well
> 
> Vital



Tetsuo one and two are shit and snake in june looks like bollocks, I can't imagine this being better but it does actualy sound pretty good doesn't it. I'm put off becuase both tetsuo films sounded good but turned out to be utter shit. 

I wish I'd picked up a copy while I was in Japan, I've seen it in HMV in the UK since but I have some kind of OCD thing that makes me buy DVDs where possible from their country of origion.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I wish I'd picked up a copy while I was in Japan, I've seen it in HMV in the UK since but I have some kind of OCD thing that makes me buy DVDs where possible from their country of origion.



Lucky you that you're able to do that! 

Not seen the Tetsuo ones so can't comment


----------



## jodal (Apr 3, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Northern Exposure...


is/was brilliant!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 3, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Lucky you that you're able to do that!
> 
> Not seen the Tetsuo ones so can't comment



There are many websites.

I think the main reason I do it is because they come out in their country of origin first and are ususaly (apart from japan) cheaper. 

Korean, Chinese most of the east before western europe tend to have english subs and I can for the most part get by on J disks, but more and more of those have subs anyway (and the boxes always look cooler).


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2006)

Dodgeball.

I'd like to find whoever recommended it to me and throw a heavy sports ball at them with a great force behind it!  Bloody rubbish.  Overwhelmingly.  Some of the match commentaries were quite funny.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 4, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> Dodgeball.
> 
> I'd like to find whoever recommended it to me and throw a heavy sports ball at them with a great force behind it!  Bloody rubbish.  Overwhelmingly.  Some of the match commentaries were quite funny.


I really liked it. I wish it had ended with them losing like they pretend in the alt ending extra. That would have been the best ending of a film ever.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 4, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I really liked it. I wish it had ended with them losing like they pretend in the alt ending extra. That would have been the best ending of a film ever.



I really enjoyed Dodgeball but thought the alternative ending was very odd indeed, especially when on the commentary the director (I think) said it was the ending he wanted but was overruled by the studio. I always wanted to find out more – I even thought that it might be a joke at the viewer's expense – but have never seen it mentioned anywhere else.


----------



## belboid (Apr 4, 2006)

The actual ending was truly terrible - even given a more than healthy suspension of disbelief.  Odds of 50-1 in a two team match?  When the outsiders have already beaten championship wining teams?  And to be able to simply buy up more than 50% of a companys publicly quoted stock overnight?

Shite.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 4, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> The actual ending was truly terrible - even given a more than healthy suspension of disbelief.  Odds of 50-1 in a two team match?  When the outsiders have already beaten championship wining teams?  And to be able to simply buy up more than 50% of a companys publicly quoted stock overnight?
> 
> Shite.



Yeah, it's true, but then Hollywood endings aren't exactly renowned for their adherance to little things like reality or common sense. I wanted Vince Vaughn and his team to succeed so was happy to suspend my disbelief to breaking point...

The alternative ending would have set up one hell of a sequel, wouldn't it?


----------



## walktome (Apr 6, 2006)

Chungking Express, which I liked a lot. We've been watching good films at school lately. I only have one more week of class left and while I'm not going to miss the lectures or the work, I'm definitely going to miss watching lots of films I would have never seen otherwise.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2006)

walktome said:
			
		

> Chungking Express, which I liked a lot. We've been watching good films at school lately. I only have one more week of class left and while I'm not going to miss the lectures or the work, I'm definitely going to miss watching lots of films I would have never seen otherwise.





Can't listen to California Dreaming without thinking of Chungking Express


----------



## speedfreaknorth (Apr 6, 2006)

Still not watched the dvd i got out last night, been on sites ever since!!.  i think thats going to be an afternoon comedown now, nice hot bath, food, beer and 'Spun'


----------



## tastebud (Apr 7, 2006)

Last night I watched _Ghost World_. Isn't Enid The Coolest Thing Ever!


----------



## bonjour (Apr 7, 2006)

Shaun of the Dead. Just pure class.




You got red on you.


----------



## belboid (Apr 7, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> Last night I watched _Ghost World_. Isn't Enid The Coolest Thing Ever!


is ... doing what she did at the end... cool?


----------



## tastebud (Apr 7, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> ?


You should edit your post Belboid.. ASAP


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 7, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> Last night I watched _Ghost World_. Isn't Enid The Coolest Thing Ever!




is she? ultimately, i think she's sad and alone and broken. Sitting on the outside being disdainful is fun for a while but ultimately it'll do for you


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2006)

That's what I thought - I lvoed her character cos she was a typical teenaged despite her affectedness. Both her and her friend felt so superior to the rest of the world, yet you know from experience how it eventually wears you down and you learn from it or becoem bitter and twisted.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 7, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That's what I thought - I lvoed her character cos she was a typical teenaged despite her affectedness. Both her and her friend felt so superior to the rest of the world, yet you know from experience how it eventually wears you down and you learn from it or becoem bitter and twisted.




yeh, she was a stroppy teen who just happened to dress up her tantrum in uber-cool cultural references


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2006)

Didn't we all?

Can I just take this opportunity to apologise for the typos in my previous post?
Ta


----------



## belboid (Apr 7, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> You should edit your post Belboid.. ASAP


oh, go on then.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 7, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> is ... doing what she did at the end... cool?


   - sorry, but i've seen it a couple of times on these threads where someone reveals the end of a book or film and it's one of the most annoying things ever!






			
				Dubversion said:
			
		

> is she? ultimately, i think she's sad and alone and broken. Sitting on the outside being disdainful is fun for a while but ultimately it'll do for you


she's certainly sad, alone and disdainful yes, but she absolutely cracked me up. "oh my god, he's ordering a giant glass of milk.." it's rare that i find anyone who shares my humour though, it has to be said..

she's a typical teenager, in a kind of 'hell is other people' way, though of course most grow out of that. i could relate to her despair at the boringness of human kind though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, like, totally.

I completely identified with the sitting around and slagging everyone who comes into your line of sight - used to spend all weekend doing that outside my local KFC


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't remember her doing what she does at the end. ??


----------



## tastebud (Apr 7, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Yeah, like, totally.
> 
> I completely identified with the sitting around and slagging everyone who comes into your line of sight - used to spend all weekend doing that outside my local KFC


what's "slagging everyone?" 

sounds weird to me.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 7, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> she's certainly sad, alone and disdainful yes, but she absolutely cracked me up. "oh my god, he's ordering a giant glass of milk.." it's rare that i find anyone who shares my humour though, it has to be said..
> 
> she's a typical teenager, in a kind of 'hell is other people' way, though of course most grow out of that. i could relate to her despair at the boringness of human kind though.



i love her character, and agree that she's funny and sharp and aware, but i just don't think you can come away from the film still thinking she's cool


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> what's "slagging everyone?"
> 
> sounds weird to me.


Dissing, criticising.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 7, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i love her character, and agree that she's funny and sharp and aware, but i just don't think you can come away from the film still thinking she's cool


ultimately it was very sad.

i think maybe you misunderstood me.



			
				Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Dissing, criticising.


I know.


----------



## belboid (Apr 7, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't remember her doing what she does at the end. ??


well, that's how I always took it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2006)

I can't even remember how it ends TBH


----------



## belboid (Apr 7, 2006)

probly best not to here - could start another thread or even pm you my rationale if ya like


----------



## tastebud (Apr 7, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> well, that's how I always took it.


i don't think it's literal though. but symbolic of *******?

dunno, i could be wrong though.

in any case, it's deliberately ambiguous, which i like.


----------



## belboid (Apr 7, 2006)

There's no way they'd let _that_ happen in  a Miramax movie.  Not blatantly.  Wouldn't go down well in the mall...


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 7, 2006)

Not last night, but in the next hour or so I will be relaxing on my sofa watching a Bill Bailey live DVD thingy...


----------



## citydreams (Apr 7, 2006)

Re: Ghostworld

As a genre of films I thought it was very cool, but "You me, and everyone I know" was miles better.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 7, 2006)

I love Ghost World very very much. I don't think Scarlett Johansonn's been in any films I've liked since.

I watched Killeroo.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 7, 2006)

didn't really like scarlett in ghost world. why does she do that muttering thing so much..  i don't really think she's a great actress but she's been in some great filums. (well, gw & lit, anyway).

at first i thought it was going to be american crap but i was very pleasantly surprised.
and i'm a big fan of ambiguous endings.

i also really liked "me and you and everyone we know". - dunno what film citydreams is on about..


----------



## elevendayempire (Apr 8, 2006)

Bram Stoker's Dracula. It's... camper than I remember. But Gary Oldman's great, as is Winona Ryder the Kleptomaniac Pixie.   

SG


----------



## LDR (Apr 10, 2006)

I watched the Princess Bride last night.

It's one of the few movies I watched on the big screen when it was orginally released.

It was still as good as I remember it.


----------



## walktome (Apr 13, 2006)

The Celebration... I thought it was German for some reason and was disappointed to find out it was Danish. Not quite sure why. Anyways, I'm going to miss my film class, it was the last one today.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 13, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> didn't really like scarlett in ghost world. p



I don't like her in anything, she seems to mistake walking around with her bottom lip hanging out for acting.


----------



## Bomber (Apr 13, 2006)

'Panic' ~ starring William H Macy, Neve Campbell & Donald Sutherland, very excellent it was to !! 
 Just ordered my copy of the forthcoming TV series box set of the classic 70's series 'Budgie' with Adam Faith


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 13, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Just ordered my copy of the forthcoming TV series box set of the classic 70's series 'Budgie' with Adam Faith



nice one bomber, you ever remember the spin off series in the eighties about the scottish guy ( Charlie Endell IIrc) when he gets out of prison?


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 13, 2006)

Haven't watched any in ages, but this weekend it's going to be

Battle Royal 2
Infernal Affairs
Sympathy For Mr Vengeance
the rest of Children Of The Stones
When We Were Kings
and some more from the seemingly never-ending Northern Exposure boxed set


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 13, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> I watched the Princess Bride last night.
> 
> It's one of the few movies I watched on the big screen when it was orginally released.
> 
> It was still as good as I remember it.




i forgot it was on, and i'm gutted, read the book at xmas and it's fantastic


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 13, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Haven't watched any in ages, but this weekend it's going to be
> 
> Battle Royal 2
> Infernal Affairs
> ...


Battle Royal 2 -oh dear prepare for disapointment. Ricky Tekiuchi is good though. 

Infernal Affairs - Hooray great set of films. Bit confusing with the different actors playing the same people only about 9 years apart

Sympathy For Mr Vengeance - fucking brilliant, dead funny and really dark.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 13, 2006)

weird too, it's not like i planned a weekend of New Asian cinema or whatever the fuck Jonathan Ross would call it 

it's just a random Lovefilm thing


----------



## zoooo (Apr 13, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Battle Royal 2 -oh dear prepare for disapointment.


Yeah.   
Can always watch Northern Exposure though, to cheer yourself up.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 13, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> Can always watch Northern Exposure though, to cheer yourself up.


That was one shit boring programme.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 13, 2006)

You have no soul.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 13, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> That was one shit boring programme.




you're SO wrong...

<put suplex on a sulky ignore for a minute until he mentions Boredoms or Melt Banana or Guitar Wolf again>


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 13, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you're SO wrong...
> 
> <put suplex on a sulky ignore for a minute until he mentions Boredoms or Melt Banana or Guitar Wolf again>


Don't get me started. 

Guitar Wolf rock!!! Not so much intrested in the other guys as much. My J music kind of ends with guitar vader, limited express has gone? and plus tech squeese box. Melt Banana and ooioo are pretty cool. 

The Boredoms played on Charas only good album 'madrigal', it's a bit pussy but you should get it. Reminds me of a japanese girl beck.


----------



## Fong (Apr 13, 2006)

I watched Slaughterhouse Five last night.

Very odd movie, if I describe it, it just sounds crap, but I was pleasently surprised about how gritty it was in places.

And no its not the 5th in a group of horror movies either.


----------



## METH LAB (Apr 13, 2006)

I'll give ya 3 guesses... lol


----------



## Julie (Apr 14, 2006)

Good Night, And Good Luck.

Not bad at all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> That was one shit boring programme.



Yay! Another hater signing in - whimsical shite it was.


----------



## belboid (Apr 14, 2006)

Started watching O - othello set in a high school.  It got a really good right up in Down & Dirty Pictures, and it was, aparently, an outrage that Miramax didnt distribute it properly out of pique.

I hate it when Harvey turns out to be right.

then watched Broken flowers, which was far better.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Yay! Another hater signing in - whimsical shite it was.



Yeah they are all going to start buying box sets of 30 something and party of 5 next.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2006)

The only difference is the self-conscious quirkiness, which makes it even more irritating that thirtysomething


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2006)

Oooooh, will they won't they? Will the doctor learn to love the snow? tee hee the freaks are so wierd. Isn't the DJ a hunk, so down to earth.


----------



## Julie (Apr 15, 2006)

Munich. 

Boooooooooooooooring.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 15, 2006)

It was, wasn't it.  Bloody boring.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 15, 2006)

Crouching Tiger for the millionth time


----------



## jammer (Apr 15, 2006)

The assasination of richard nixon..

best bit:when he tried to convince the black panthers to change their name to the "the zebras" to attract whites to their movement.
sean penn is class


----------



## colbhoy (Apr 15, 2006)

The French Connection - outstanding movie.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 15, 2006)

In The Mood For Love. Twas very good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 15, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> In The Mood For Love. Twas very good.



I actualy prefer 2046 but I think Im in the minorty.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 15, 2006)

_Jesus' Son_  

Again.


----------



## Fenian (Apr 15, 2006)

Unbreakable.  Second time.


----------



## Reno (Apr 15, 2006)

Fenian said:
			
		

> Unbreakable.  Second time.



When I watched Unbreakable for the second time I felt silly for having liked it the first time round.


----------



## belboid (Apr 15, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> _Jesus' Son_
> 
> Again.


this better be good, I've just gone and blown £3.99 on it! (as well as £48 on other similarly priced bargains...)


----------



## IPRN (Apr 15, 2006)

The Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind


----------



## Julie (Apr 15, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> It was, wasn't it.  Bloody boring.



Yep.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 16, 2006)

Samaritan Girl

A kim ki duk film. WTF is he on? 

I think this is one of his stranger ones. Don't get me wrong the others are pretty strange but this just has a strange no story story.


----------



## Skim (Apr 17, 2006)

Watched two good films at the weekend after a period of arthouse letdowns.

The first was Polyester, which was trashy as hell and quite stomach-churning because we got the scratch 'n' sniff card along with the DVD  

Also watched Raging Bull on Saturday night – great photography, less great character development. But I've never been much of a De Niro fan, tbh.


----------



## IPRN (Apr 17, 2006)

The Filth And The Fury.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 17, 2006)

King Kong...and some ingrained soppiness in me had me crying again at the end    

Me and my daughter had a theory though, that it could actually be Butch Kong, cos there's no proof that Kong is male.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 17, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> this better be good, I've just gone and blown £3.99 on it! (as well as £48 on other similarly priced bargains...)



_£3.99?!!_   A bargain, indeed.   

Loosely-connected vignettes, some funny, some sad, each one bringing the lead character a little closer to redemption. 

It meanders in a dreamy way, and it's a bit rose-tinted, but I can't help loving it to bits.  Great soundtrack too. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 17, 2006)

Another Kim ki Duk. Spring Summer Autum Winter and Spring again.

Lovely looking but a bit dull at the end. I'm sure the whole thing was a metafore. 

3 iron is his best and I kind of missed the long shot bitter sweet ends od samaritan girl and bay guy.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 17, 2006)

While on a drifty comedown from last night's spannerfest, the whole 1st series of Black Books (again).


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 18, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Battle Royal 2 -oh dear prepare for disapointment. Ricky Tekiuchi is good though.



you weren't fucking kidding. what a dreadful dreadful piece of shite. It was like a Children's Film Foundation movie with more corpses. "it's all about friends.. there are 6.3 billion types of peace in the world.. " jesus, it was AWFUL. 

and as Pie Face pointed out, the teacher should have been played by Peter Serafinowicz (sp?) - IDENTICAL voice


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 18, 2006)

Lords of Dogtown - Fantastic 70s skateboard history lesson, redresses the imbalance surrounding Jay Adams life created by Peralta in the Dogtown documentary. Surely the coolest dude to ever step on a skateboard.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 18, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> and as Pie Face pointed out, the teacher should have been played by Peter Serafinowicz (sp?) - IDENTICAL voice



Aw don't be mean I love ricki tekiuchi, he is in full miike takashi mode for battle royal 2 which I thought was pretty good, and the intro grpahic was pretty cool too. The film was sooo shite though, such a cop out after the neck things go off in the water. Then what the fuck are they all fighting for? Good up until the EMP.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 18, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you weren't fucking kidding. what a dreadful dreadful piece of shite. It was like a Children's Film Foundation movie with more corpses. "it's all about friends.. there are 6.3 billion types of peace in the world.. " jesus, it was AWFUL.
> 
> and as Pie Face pointed out, the teacher should have been played by Peter Serafinowicz (sp?) - IDENTICAL voice




Agree, overly long and shite.  Even if it was half the length it would have still been shite.  Dunno how I managed to stay awake watching it


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 19, 2006)

watched the first Infernal Affairs movie last night, which was very good indeed although initially a little hard to follow. I think this was because the leap from the young gang members being inducted through that weird trailer-style intro into the movie proper left us confused as to who was triad and who wasn't, it took a while to suss it all out but when we did it was fantastic. Anybody watch the alternate ending? bloody awful 

are the others any 'cop' (heh, see what i did there?)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2006)

Together - fantastically well-balanced comedy about life in a Swedish commune. Very funny.
Hotel Rwanda - a good drama but a little too Hollywood for such a serious subject matter - great acting though.
Revenge Of The Sith - for fucks sake George, give it up. You can't direct - face up to it! You can't even cast good actors, let alone write a decent script. Beyond awful. Possiblt the worst of the lot.


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 19, 2006)

Capote. Great!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> watched the first Infernal Affairs movie last night, which was very good indeed although initially a little hard to follow. I think this was because the leap from the young gang members being inducted through that weird trailer-style intro into the movie proper left us confused as to who was triad and who wasn't, it took a while to suss it all out but when we did it was fantastic. Anybody watch the alternate ending? bloody awful
> 
> are the others any 'cop' (heh, see what i did there?)




Loved all of these films. Watched them one night after another after picking them all up for a fiver on CD wow. There is a great box set that has a version of all the films in order of the events that I would quite like to see.

Oddly I was going to watch 1 again last night too but watched 3 iron by Kim Ki Duk again instead beacause the wife had never seen it. (great BTW)

IA was a bit of a pain in the arse to watch first time because they changed the actors for the sake of a gap of only 9 years, I didn't know who the fuck was who for a while. IA 2 is the same. 

Three great films there. Can't remember the alt ending but I seem to remember it being crap.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 19, 2006)

mysterious skin - such a complex story to tell but gregg araki does a splendid job. a great film that jumps out and smacks ya in the face.


----------



## jodal (Apr 19, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Together - fantastically well-balanced comedy about life in a Swedish commune. Very funny.


I watched Lila Says (Lucas Moodyson) the follow on from Together. I was fairly involved throughout but its nowhere near as good as his previous films.
Show Me Love (Fucking Amal) is still one of the best debut films from any director ever imho.


----------



## belboid (Apr 19, 2006)

methinks you mean Lilya 4ever - Lila Says is by Ziad Doueiri.  It is a superb movie mind, if incredibly depressing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> watched the first Infernal Affairs movie last night, which was very good indeed although initially a little hard to follow. I think this was because the leap from the young gang members being inducted through that weird trailer-style intro into the movie proper left us confused as to who was triad and who wasn't, it took a while to suss it all out but when we did it was fantastic. Anybody watch the alternate ending? bloody awful
> 
> are the others any 'cop' (heh, see what i did there?)





I'm sure I watched the alternate ending.  Buggered if I can remember what it was though.  Feel free to remind me


----------



## jodal (Apr 19, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> methinks you mean Lilya 4ever - Lila Says is by Ziad Doueiri.  It is a superb movie mind, if incredibly depressing.


I stand corrected. Lila Says is shit mind.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 19, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> IA was a bit of a pain in the arse to watch first time because they changed the actors for the sake of a gap of only 9 years, I didn't know who the fuck was who for a while. IA 2 is the same.



 

I'm glad you pointed that out - we were having terrible trouble for the first 20 minutes and I kept narrating my angst loudly   

As an aside you may be able to help with, there was a trailer - a _crazy _ trailer to a film called Visitor Q that was fucking intriguing.  Do you know anything about it?  There weren't any images really, just japanese writing and all these alarming sounds (apart from a bloke at the beginning with a towel round his head who kept going to grab his crotch I think.....)

Really strange...


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 19, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> mysterious skin - such a complex story to tell but gregg araki does a splendid job. a great film that jumps out and smacks ya in the face.


I wholeheartedly agree, an absolutely fucking fantastic film, Joseph Gordon-Levitt is superb in the lead.

Can't believe some of the anti-paedononce brigade were up in arms over this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> As an aside you may be able to help with, there was a trailer - a _crazy _ trailer to a film called Visitor Q that was fucking intriguing.  Do you know anything about it?  There weren't any images really, just japanese writing and all these alarming sounds (apart from a bloke at the beginning with a towel round his head who kept going to grab his crotch I think.....)
> 
> Really strange...


It's the most insane film I've ever seen - watch it!


----------



## Pieface (Apr 19, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I'm sure I watched the alternate ending.  Buggered if I can remember what it was though.  Feel free to remind me



I tried to reply.  It went like this  :

It's not clear whether the random Triad who turns up at the end and kills the undercover cop is a Triad or a cop - it's clear he's a Triad in the original ending.  Also - the Triad who's undercover as a cop is nicked at the end.  It's shit as you have no idea how they nailed him - they just turn up and say that they know he's a Triad and take him away.

I can't explain it without the above happening


----------



## Pieface (Apr 19, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's the most insane film I've ever seen - watch it!



 

Thought it might be in that vein.  Is the director some sort of legend?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah Takeshi Miike - this is insane, even for him. Check out Dead Or Alive too if you like deranged fun and the most absurd ending to a film ever.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I'm glad you pointed that out - we were having terrible trouble for the first 20 minutes and I kept narrating my angst loudly
> 
> As an aside you may be able to help with, there was a trailer - a _crazy _ trailer to a film called Visitor Q that was fucking intriguing.  Do you know anything about it?  There weren't any images really, just japanese writing and all these alarming sounds (apart from a bloke at the beginning with a towel round his head who kept going to grab his crotch I think.....)
> 
> Really strange...




Visitor Q is totally deranged   

You'll just sit there with your jaw hitting the floor and your eyes popping out of your head


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Yeah Takeshi Miike - this is insane, even for him. Check out Dead Or Alive too if you like deranged fun and the most absurd ending to a film ever.




But for something totally different from the same director, get this


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I'm glad you pointed that out - we were having terrible trouble for the first 20 minutes and I kept narrating my angst loudly
> 
> As an aside you may be able to help with, there was a trailer - a _crazy _ trailer to a film called Visitor Q that was fucking intriguing.  Do you know anything about it?  There weren't any images really, just japanese writing and all these alarming sounds (apart from a bloke at the beginning with a towel round his head who kept going to grab his crotch I think.....)
> 
> Really strange...



DO I !!!!!
Best film ever ever.
Miike Takashi at his finest. This film has everything. Inceset, rape, murder, child muder,  necropillia, tit milk, and a lot more.

Very funny too. 

'Miracle of nature'


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Yeah Takeshi Miike - this is insane, even for him. Check out Dead Or Alive too if you like deranged fun and the most absurd ending to a film ever.



DOA 2 and 3 have much wierder endings. 3 is nuts.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> But for something totally different from the same director, get this



As is 'kishiwada shounen gurentai'. Lovely. Yokai Daisenso is also a little differnt for Miike but like his other kids film 'andromedia' a bit lacking. 

Actualy don't watch andoromedia it is his shittest apart from silver, but at least silver is so shit it's sort of good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2006)

Look you have sent me into a Miike Takashi mezmos fit, four posts!

I counted the other day that I have over 50 Miike DVDs!


----------



## Pieface (Apr 19, 2006)

I think the Streatham Hill Asian Film Festival has some more mileage in it then.  Battle Royale 2 nearly brought about a premature ending the other day when 50% of the audience walked out, leaving the remainder floundering for some sort of integrity.  The 50% with sense opened wine in the kitchen instead.

A Visit from Mr Vengeance (or something) next  

SHAFF rolls on


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> As is 'kishiwada shounen gurentai'. Lovely. Yokai Daisenso is also a little differnt for Miike but like his other kids film 'andromedia' a bit lacking.
> 
> Actualy don't watch andoromedia it is his shittest apart from silver, but at least silver is so shit it's sort of good.




Not everyone knows the Japanese titles     Speak English man


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Not everyone knows the Japanese titles     Speak English man


I don't know it. 

It would be something like 'trouble making boys that are from Kishiwada'.

Yokai Daisenso would be 'the huge demon war' or something like that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I don't know it.
> 
> It would be something like 'trouble making boys that are from Kishiwada'.




Young Thugs?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> A Visit from Mr Vengeance (or something) next
> 
> SHAFF rolls on




My favourite of the trilogy


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Young Thugs?


Could be. There are two films in the Kishiwada series that miike made, the one with the little kids is the best but I don't remember which number it is.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yokai Daisenso would be 'the huge demon war' or something like that.




according to IMDB

Also Known As:

The Great Yokai War (Canada: English title) (festival title) (International: English title) (UK) (subtitle) 
Hobgoblins & the Great Wall (literal English title) 
Hobgoblins & the Great War (literal English title) 
Spook Warfare 
The Big Spook War (USA) 
The Great Hobgoblin War (literal English title)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Could be. There are two films in the Kishiwada series that miike made, the one with the little kids is the best but I don't remember which number it is.




Well there's Young Thugs: Nostalgia, Young Thugs:  Innocent Blood and Young Thugs (aka Boys be Ambitious) but assume the third title is another name for one of the previous ones   


I only have Young Thugs:  Nostalgia


Here's the IMDB link

Young Thugs


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I only have Young Thugs:  Nostalgia
> 
> 
> Here's the IMDB link
> ...




Bokyo (nostalga) the small boys one is the best. I get confused because the second film (first miike one) is set after the last. 
The other Miike one has a great death scene though.

Young thugs nostalga is Miike personal favorate as I reacal.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2006)

Currently looking at YesAsia.  Really must stay away from that site as now have loads more "to get" DVDs


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Currently looking at YesAsia.  Really must stay away from that site as now have loads more "to get" DVDs



I recomend you waste your money on -

Swing Girls
Party 7
Tamala 2010
Mindgame
Dare Mo Shiranai
Neighbour No 13

Vital sounds like fun but I have yet to see it. 


Oh and if you enjoy mental non films

Oh mikey (any volume)
Vermillion plesure night (any)
ski jumping pairs (vol one)
They all have english subs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I recomend you waste your money on -
> 
> Swing Girls
> Party 7
> ...




Bloody hell, I've already got a load that I'm looking for and you're dumping more on me    

Currently looking at:

My Lovely Sam Soon
Beast and the Beauty
Mr Socrates
Hi Dharma
Welcome to Dongmakgol
A Bittersweet Life
Blue Swan
Come, Come, Come Upward


Don't know if they're any good but My Lovely Sam Soon is fucking expensive


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I recomend you waste your money on -
> 
> 
> Vital sounds like fun but I have yet to see it.




Already have Vital in my Amazon shopping basket


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Bloody hell, I've already got a load that I'm looking for and you're dumping more on me
> 
> Currently looking at:
> 
> ...


Don't know any of them but they sound a bit girly.
DVDs tend to be the only thing in Japan that are as expensive as the rest of the world thinks japan is. Well home grown jap films anyway, western films are cheap as chips for some reason. 

Sounds like ima ai ni yukimasu (I think it's called to be with you now?) and crying out love in the centre of the world would be up your street. I haven't seen either though.

Have you seen thre korean 'my sassy girl' ? Bit long and a bit mushy, but you might like it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Already have Vital in my Amazon shopping basket


I was put off by tetsuo 1 and 2 and his other stuff looks shit (tokyo fist is supposed to be good but somehow doesn't intrest me) 

I think I will check it out on amazon, the J copy is about £30


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Don't know any of them but they sound a bit girly.
> DVDs tend to be the only thing in Japan that are as expensive as the rest of the world thinks japan is. Well home grown jap films anyway, western films are cheap as chips for some reason.
> 
> Sounds like ima ai ni yukimasu (I think it's called to be with you now?) and crying out love in the centre of the world would be up your street. I haven't seen either though.
> ...




Not really into girly girly or mushy films but two of those listed are part comedy so thought I'd give them a try.

Welcome to Dongmakgol I've been wanting to get for ages.  Looks like fun even if it does all sound a bit twee


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 19, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I was put off by tetsuo 1 and 2 and his other stuff looks shit (tokyo fist is supposed to be good but somehow doesn't intrest me)
> 
> I think I will check it out on amazon, the J copy is about £30





Vital is £15 on Play.com

You can check out other prices here

http://www.dvdpricecheck.co.uk/dvdresults.html?session=28dcf9759604783ca5fcde30ac84038f


----------



## walktome (Apr 19, 2006)

The Squid and the Whale. I liked it a lot. It was by the guy who co-wrote The Life Aquatic (not Wes Anderson, Noah) but was less ridiculous. Still funny though, but in more of a dark way. Anyways, I definitely recommend it.


----------



## jayeola (Apr 22, 2006)

Inside man. A Spike Lee joint with Denzel Washington. Jodie Foster's in it too. Rather good actually for  a Friday night flick just before bed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 22, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Vital is £15 on Play.com
> 
> You can check out other prices here
> 
> http://www.dvdpricecheck.co.uk/dvdresults.html?session=28dcf9759604783ca5fcde30ac84038f



Got it for £6 on Amazon. Came today. 
I buy way too much stuff.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 23, 2006)

Yesterday we watched The Beat That My Heart Skipped at the cinema. Worth seeing and pretty good in my opinion. A bit of a silly story - perhaps even a glorified Billy Elliot  but entertaining enough for a Saturday afternoon at the pictures.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Hostel - not as extreme as i thought it would be, though i thought the Takashi Miike  cameo was a nice touch


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 23, 2006)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> Hostel - not as extreme as i thought it would be, though i thought the Takashi Miike  cameo was a nice touch



I love a miike cameo, check out neighbour No 13 some some miike slaughter.

I'm still looking forward to hostel


----------



## 8ball (Apr 23, 2006)

I watched The Edukators and heartily recommend it to everyone here.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 23, 2006)

8ball said:
			
		

> I watched The Edukators and heartily recommend it to everyone here.


I love that film so much I want to sleep with it!


----------



## 8ball (Apr 23, 2006)

It took me a while to get it straight in my head that Jan wasn't lovely Alex from Goodbye Lenin . . . 

The ending gave me goosebumps.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 23, 2006)

8ball said:
			
		

> The ending gave me goosebumps.


Yep! I hear that. I had to watch it two more times after that and almost cried when my bf reclaimed the DVD. I said I wanted to take it to bed with me. Jan was _super_ cool and super sexy! I *hearted* him. I actually can't think of a film that I've seen in the last few years that I liked as much as that one.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 23, 2006)

I really liked Goodbye Lenin as you might guess.

The Straight Story was a good 'un too.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 23, 2006)

8ball said:
			
		

> I really liked Goodbye Lenin as you might guess.
> 
> The Straight Story was a good 'un too.


Haven't seen either of those.
Might just do so though, as you've obviously got taste and David Lynch is one of my favourite directors.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 24, 2006)

8ball said:
			
		

> I really liked Goodbye Lenin as you might guess.
> 
> The Straight Story was a good 'un too.



I really want to see it but the UK DVD is such a piece of shit that I have never got round to buying it. I think the origonal german DVD has english subs but I have never got round to checking it out.

Last night I watched Lost in Traslation again. 
Fucking rubbish. Bill Murry is great but that stupid bitch scarlet and that twat of a director copla fucked it all up. I would rather see bill drinking in a hotel bar for three hours. Peice of shit on a stick but is shot where I used to hang out so is quite fun to watch from that point of view and with a couple of wiskeys it passes by a lot quicker.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 24, 2006)

had a hk/chinese cinema weekend.

sha Po lang (spl) donnie yen vs sammo hung - perhaps the best fight sequence in hk cinema for the last 10 years. story was a tad sentimental though....

fearless - jet li flick. quite disappointing and sad finale for the wushu master.

seven swords - excellent fight scenes but too many back flashes killed the pace.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 24, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Got it for £6 on Amazon. Came today.
> I buy way too much stuff.




Let me know if it's any good otherwise I'll have to delete it from my Amazon shopping basket


----------



## elevendayempire (Apr 24, 2006)

Watched Lord of War yesterday with my mate. Bugger me, that was good. Watched half of Night Watch, but it was rubbish and we decided to watch Jason of the Argonauts on telly instead. And Solaris.

What a lazy Sunday that was, eh?

SG


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 24, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Let me know if it's any good otherwise I'll have to delete it from my Amazon shopping basket



I haven't watched it yet but because there was no trailer I watched the music vid cut from the film. 

Looks a bit shit.


----------



## Bomber (Apr 24, 2006)

'The Assassination of President Nixon' which I thought was excellent


----------



## extra dry (Apr 24, 2006)

DVD Human nature, avoid like the plague total waste of time...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 24, 2006)

What Becomes of the Broken Hearted, follow-up to Once Were Warriors


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 24, 2006)

16 blocks. I nearly turned it off. maybe i just wasn't in the mood for it, but i thought i t was proper shite.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 24, 2006)

extra dry said:
			
		

> DVD Human nature, avoid like the plague total waste of time...


I love it.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 24, 2006)

What bit/bits did you love, maybe because it is soooo bad it is lovable, just the whole thing from start to finish and what a crap ending, and as for plot where or what was it, maybe I am missing something, but it was truly awful.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 24, 2006)

extra dry said:
			
		

> What bit/bits did you love, maybe because it is soooo bad it is lovable, just the whole thing from start to finish and what a crap ending, and as for plot where or what was it, maybe I am missing something, but it was truly awful.


I liked it all, and I love the ending. I liked it better the second time I watched it. What about when the mice are set free and one holds the door open and ushers the other though.


----------



## jodal (Apr 24, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> What Becomes of the Broken Hearted, follow-up to Once Were Warriors


 What was that like? Thought 'Once Were...' was amazing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 24, 2006)

jodal said:
			
		

> What was that like? Thought 'Once Were...' was amazing.




Not as violent as the first one luckily, well not towards women anyway. You see a change in Jake in the end, but I think they've left it a bit open which means they could even do a 3rd film.  The characters aren't as good as the first film either, but it's still worth a watch


----------



## jodal (Apr 24, 2006)

Might give it a go.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 24, 2006)

The Woodcutter. Not a bad film. Pretty brave considering the subject matter (peadophilia) and Bacon is good in it. Certainly not the cheeriest movie for a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 24, 2006)

Old Boy. Been waiting for ages to see it and someone gave me a copy last week. 

Amazing film, no way could I have guessed how dark it would be. Wouldn't want to spoil it for anyone but it's a definite must see.


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 24, 2006)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Old Boy. Been waiting for ages to see it and someone gave me a copy last week.



Quality film.  

Watched the Station Agent again last night. Lovely film.


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 25, 2006)

A History of Violence.

_Rubbish!!!!_


----------



## dogDBC (Apr 25, 2006)

Aww.. I quite liked History of Violence but then, horses for courses and all that.

Last night I watched 'Sin City' and then 'V for Vendetta'.  

I was a bit stoned.

Nice.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 25, 2006)

The Last Mitterand. Interesting film about an old man approaching death, Michel Bouquet gives a very good performance as the dying President attempting to face his past and assess his legacy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2006)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Quality film.
> 
> Watched the Station Agent again last night. Lovely film.



One of my favorate favorate films ever. Top quality.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 25, 2006)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Old Boy. Been waiting for ages to see it and someone gave me a copy last week.
> 
> Amazing film, no way could I have guessed how dark it would be. Wouldn't want to spoil it for anyone but it's a definite must see.



Then watch park chan wooks first vengence film 'Sympathy for Mr Vengence' Much darker but still pretty funny, I think it's his best film, Old boy did not stand up to repeat viewing as well but is still a wonderful film. 

I also really like his part in the three extreames but for some reason it was slightly slated.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 25, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I liked it all, and I love the ending. I liked it better the second time I watched it. What about when the mice are set free and one holds the door open and ushers the other though.



right you have not seen it "Human Nature" maybe some other flim with the same name but the one I saw was shit.  
0


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 27, 2006)

Green Street Hooligans

hahaha


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2006)

extra dry said:
			
		

> right you have not seen it "Human Nature" maybe some other flim with the same name but the one I saw was shit.
> 0




Ah ha. 

Not with Tim Robbins isn't in your one then?


----------



## elevendayempire (Apr 27, 2006)

Resevoir Dogs. First time I've seen it, actually. 'twas pretty good.

SG


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2006)

Pulse. 

Jap horror thriller before the ring and dark water etc.


Bad acting, bad story, not scarey, too long.



Mind you the ring and juon were probably worse. The only film like this I have liked I think was ring and one missed call (that really shitted me up).


----------



## walktome (Apr 28, 2006)

Fire Walk With Me (finally!)


----------



## muser (Apr 28, 2006)

Good night and Good luck, Its was very good and I loved the singing by diane reeves. George clooney is the new depp (and we still got the original) hooray.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Apr 28, 2006)

The "Director's Cut" of _Steamboy_....


----------



## walktome (Apr 28, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Good night and Good luck, Its was very good and I loved the singing by diane reeves. George clooney is the new depp (and we still got the original) hooray.



I wanted to see that but I saw Thank You For Smoking instead. Grrr.


----------



## Leica (Apr 29, 2006)

Michelangelo Antonioni, _Chronicle of a Love Affair_ (1950)


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 29, 2006)

Seven Swords - Quite enjoyed the action scenes, but found my concentration wandering at times, i'll give it another go in a couple of weeks


----------



## jayeola (Apr 29, 2006)

The league of gentlemen - shyte


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 29, 2006)

It was actually two nights ago and it was King Kong (the recent one).. which we mostly laughed at.. it was SO incredibly shit!!!


----------



## inflatable jesus (Apr 29, 2006)

Puddle Cruiser.

I rented it because I really liked Super-Troopers and it's the first Broken Lizard film.

It's the worst thing I've seen in years. Badly written, badly acted, and really badly directed.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 30, 2006)

Devils Rejects - well enjoyed it, some good characters and scenes like the clown and the little kid in the car "What's the matter, kid? Don't ya like clowns? Don't we make ya laugh? Aren't we fuckin' funny? "  

especially liked the death scene at the end a sort of cross between that old 70's movie "Vanishing Point" and "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid"


----------



## magneze (Apr 30, 2006)

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen. What a fantastic film!

It was the first time I'd seen it!


----------



## maya (Apr 30, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> The Adventures of Baron Munchausen. What a fantastic film!
> 
> It was the first time I'd seen it!


i remember being quite taken with it, too-  

especially the scene where they make an air balloon out of dirty underpants  * (*ok, so i was about nine at the time)

...and uma thurman's otherworldly beauty as botticelli's venus might or might not have been a contributing factor in my (later) quick descent into teenage bisexualism   

_oh, the things you'll see, the places you'll go-_
_-maurice sendak_


----------



## Leica (Apr 30, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> i remember being quite taken with it, too-


I agree, it's beautiful. And Uma Thurman looks great.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2006)

The Beat that Skipped My Heart... not bad


----------



## Dubversion (May 1, 2006)

got round to Sympathy For Mr Vengeance and almost wished i hadn't.

up there with Dead Man's Shoes for brilliantly realised unremitting anguish.


----------



## jodal (May 1, 2006)

inflatable jesus said:
			
		

> Puddle Cruiser.
> 
> I rented it because I really liked Super-Troopers and it's the first Broken Lizard film.
> 
> It's the worst thing I've seen in years. Badly written, badly acted, and really badly directed.



Eugh, Broken Lizard. Those bastards are responsible for Club Dread, the worst movie ever made.

I watched the end of Season 4 Sopranos last night. Very good.


----------



## belboid (May 1, 2006)

Secretary - most amusing

Works of Director Chris Cunningham - even funnier in places


----------



## Nlogax (May 1, 2006)

The Sure Thing last night.   Always top viewing.

Office Space just now  

Either Close Encounters or The Dish next.   Sod it, maybe both.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 1, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> got round to Sympathy For Mr Vengeance and almost wished i hadn't.
> 
> up there with Dead Man's Shoes for brilliantly realised unremitting anguish.




Wahh, don't be like that. SFMV is a comedy, a very dark comedy but it's still funny.


----------



## Skim (May 1, 2006)

Finished watching Pleasantville last night... very enjoyable


----------



## extra dry (May 1, 2006)

Inside, movie about a prison, I say it is ok score about a 3 out of five.


----------



## jrj2020 (May 1, 2006)

The Producers - brilliantly made and very funny


----------



## souljacker (May 2, 2006)

The Aviator. 

Scorsese, what the fuck was the point in that?


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 2, 2006)

Sympathy for Lady Vengeance - finally got round to completing the trilogy, well impressed


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 2, 2006)

Family Guy Season 4

The episode with Chris in the A-Ha "Take on me" video...quality.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 3, 2006)

*King Kong *- 
Noncence,  just a series of one show off set piece after another. Not bad for what it is I suppose.

*40 year old virgin*
Crap throwaway comedy, strangley touching in places. Not abd for what it is I suppose. 

*Nana*
Lame cartoonlike tale of two unlikey friends bond. The regular over dramatic japanese acting was a little grating but . . . . Not bad for what it is I suppose.

*A cock and bull story*
Felt a bit like a period 24 hour party people. Creative and interesting but not big on laughs. Not bad for what is I suppose.


----------



## jodal (May 3, 2006)

Soprano's Season 5 
eps 1 and 2

Steve Buscemi...


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 3, 2006)

Bad Boys 2 - utter crap Will Smith plays Will Smith


----------



## muser (May 3, 2006)

*Fix up, look sharp*

Watched solaris and the beat that my heart skipped, both are very good.


----------



## purves grundy (May 4, 2006)

_Good Night, and Good Luck_

Pretty good, very interesting footage. I expected it to climax with a real showdown, but I suppose he had to follow the historical record - no showdown, just a crappy McCarthy retort. Not as gripping as I'd hoped.


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 4, 2006)

tony takitani
- minimal movie on lonliness, death, rebirth and lonliness again. fantastic.


----------



## purves grundy (May 6, 2006)

Stan Kubrick's _'Knife In The Water'_


----------



## Reno (May 6, 2006)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> Stan Kubrick's _'Knife In The Water'_



That one would be by Polanski and a great film it is.  



I tried to watch _Thumbsucker_ last night, but fell asleep. I think I've seen just one too many US indie films about sensitive, oddball teenagers living in suburbia with the rather underwhelming message that it's OK to be different. If anything interesting or unpredictable happens in the second half, let me know and I may watch it to the end.


----------



## purves grundy (May 6, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> That one would be by Polanski and a great film it is.


that's the last time I try to be clever by trying to put a directors name to a film


----------



## Jo/Joe (May 6, 2006)

First couple of episodes of Deadwood, series 1. Very good and absorbing. Love the liberal use of the word 'cunt', feeding a corpse to pigs, etc.


----------



## milesy (May 6, 2006)

girls aloud - "what will the neighbours say?" - live at hammersmith apollo.


----------



## Dubversion (May 6, 2006)

some episodes from the first series of Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 7, 2006)

Dead Mans Shoes - fucking excellent movie


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 8, 2006)

night of the hunter - 

like a great american post-war novel. excellent. recommend!!!!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2006)

Atomic - have you watched Vital yet?


----------



## Dubversion (May 9, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> night of the hunter -
> 
> like a great american post-war novel. excellent. recommend!!!!!!




one of the finest movies ever, so badly panned on release Laughton never directed another movie..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 9, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Atomic - have you watched Vital yet?


No it's still on my bedroom floor. I have bought sex is zero and female yakuza (sex and fury as exellent, so I wanted more) since and have not got round to any.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I have bought sex is zero and female yakuza (sex and fury as exellent, so I wanted more) since and have not got round to any.




Oh right


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 9, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Oh right



Don't get confused, despite the titles none of them are sex films.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Don't get confused, despite the titles none of them are sex films.




but where does fury come into it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 9, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> but where does fury come into it?



Well it's just your average pinky violence revenge movie (but better than average).
60s/70s Japanese movies that tried to get men into the cinemas on a promise of titillation and extreme violence (quite low on titillation and not violent at all by today's standards) and women in because of the strong female roles (which I think the guys liked anyway).

Or if you are asking what lady yakusa has to do with sex and fury - it's another pinky Violence film with the same lead actress. I think it might even be a sequel.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Well it's just your average pinky violence revenge movie (but better than average).
> 60s/70s Japanese movies that tried to get men into the cinemas on a promise of titillation and extreme violence (quite low on titillation and not violent at all by today's standards) and women in because of the strong female roles (which I think the guys liked anyway).
> 
> Or if you are asking what lady yakusa has to do with sex and fury - it's another pinky Violence film with the same lead actress. I think it might even be a sequel.




I see.  I don't think I'll be getting any of them though


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 9, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I see.  I don't think I'll be getting any of them though



I highly recomend Sex and Fury it's very cinematic. It is a bit laughable too but cool, really cool. Great music too!


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 9, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> one of the finest movies ever, so badly panned on release Laughton never directed another movie..



really? thats so sad. did you know the actor that played the kid's crim dad was the captain in airplane!

mitchum's character scared the utter crap out of me. 

surprisingly it was the best black n' white movie i enjoyed since jimmy stewart flicks.


----------



## purves grundy (May 10, 2006)

Finally got round to watching _Brokeback Mountain_

Excellent. 'Stemming the rose' - gonna try to remember that one


----------



## s.norbury (May 10, 2006)

Fall

terrible for the kids


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2006)

3 Iron - I liked this, despite the absurd premise - not sure what Kim is trying to say about sexual politics, but it's probably dodgy, but the photography is sublime and the acting is great too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> 3 Iron - I liked this, despite the absurd premise - not sure what Kim is trying to say about sexual politics, but it's probably dodgy, but the photography is sublime and the acting is great too.



Oh yes. One of my favourite films of all time. I love Kim ki duks sweeter stuff as much as the harsh stuff. I think this is one of his only films that doesn't end with a long shot and has a slightly unbeat feel. 

Not too long either.

Have you seen Samaritan girl? I love the awkward car end. Koreas Miike.


----------



## mhendo (May 10, 2006)

Over the past few days, i've seen _Napoleon Dynamite_ and _Bamboozled_.

Two very different films, but each excellent in its own way.


----------



## muser (May 11, 2006)

*Films are great*

Is there any chance of borrow these films mentioned on this thread from fellow urbanites who might have them. Most of them I wouldn't have a chance of finding, and it would cost a fortune to buy them.


----------



## mhendo (May 11, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Is there any chance of borrow these films mentioned on this thread from fellow urbanites who might have them. Most of them I wouldn't have a chance of finding, and it would cost a fortune to buy them.


Here in the US, i'm a member of a film-rental service called Netflix. I pay $18 a month, and i can have three movies at a time. As soon as i'm done with a movie, i send it back to them in a pre-paid envelope that they provide, and they send me the next movie in my queue. I average about 12-15 movies a month, meaning that it costs about $1.25 to $1.50 per rental.

The selection is huge; there's hardly anything that they don't have.

Don't you guys in the UK have a similar service available?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Is there any chance of borrow these films mentioned on this thread from fellow urbanites who might have them. Most of them I wouldn't have a chance of finding, and it would cost a fortune to buy them.





Loads of them are available online and not all of them cost the earth - well some of the foreign ones are cheap but...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 11, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Is there any chance of borrow these films mentioned on this thread from fellow urbanites who might have them. Most of them I wouldn't have a chance of finding, and it would cost a fortune to buy them.



Not 300 posts and already asking for my first born. Samaritan Girl cost me about £3 from CD wow. There are loads of places on line for cheap vids.


----------



## belboid (May 11, 2006)

_Complicity_.

Didn't have very high hopes as it was such an excellant book, and they were just bound to miss too much out.  Which, of course, they did.  But it was a damn good version nevertheless., very entertaining.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 11, 2006)

got the die hard trilogy  for a laugh

right   who is this guy  and isn't he in every single action movie of the 80's/90's


----------



## kyser_soze (May 11, 2006)

LA Confidential.

Top fillm.

And Shippy...what is IMDB for if not for finding out bad guy extras?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 11, 2006)

Al Leong

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Leong


----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 11, 2006)

Ferris Buellers Day Off.

Complete with me and my housemate filing in teh dialogue before it happens...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 11, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> Al Leong
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Leong



Sweet!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 11, 2006)

still not quite as good as Alan Rickman   but then he is the best villan ever


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 11, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> Al Leong
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Leong



yes. he electrocuted mel gibson in lethal weapon and like christ, was resurrected again for number 4.

personally, i thought he played genghis khan better than omar shariff. he's a good find.


----------



## purves grundy (May 13, 2006)

_Torremolinos '73_

Fuckin good


----------



## muser (May 13, 2006)

A piece of the action and lets do it again. great feel good movies, if you like carribean comdies then this one is for you. Billy Crosby and Sidney Poiter star in it. One of their best lines. Walking into a boxxing exhibition\training session. BCs wife (denise Nichols) says 'look he's knocking out his fellas too' , BC 'no dear, that bootney farnsworth there.' points.


----------



## rennie (May 15, 2006)

I watched Bosta on saturday... it's a funny Lebanese film and a modern take on the problems of Lebanese society after the war. 

reccommended altho im not sure it's been released in the UK yet.


----------



## rennie (May 15, 2006)

double post.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 15, 2006)

Mission Impossible 3 , surprisingly watchable rubbish  
Hostel : blimey thats a bit harsh innit  
V for Vendetta , fell asleep right at the beginning so dont know yet , must try harder tonight


----------



## Greebozz (May 15, 2006)

Dvd I hired from the Library 

Kingdom of heaven cartoon baddies, pipsqueak hero, satisfying last 15 minutes

Constantine turned of after 10 minutes laughable crap.

A fill so crap I can't even remember what is was.

After the Sunset makes Bad boys 2 look good.

War of the worlds strangely low Tec aliens that have sensors that can't detect humans scurrying around a basement. Two hours of shouting and screaming, no story.

Guesswho a lame rip of of 'Meet the parents' I do mean lame.


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 15, 2006)

Red Eye - utter fuckin garbage, the night before i watched "Land of the Dead" not the best of the zombie movies for me, not enough character developement but maybe a couple of more viewings and it'll grow on me


----------



## maya (May 15, 2006)

Boys Don't Cry.


----------



## AnMarie (May 15, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> Boys Don't Cry.



Good film but very traumatic 


Last night the bf and I watched Cocoon- cheesy, feel good, 80's, sci fi!


----------



## foamy (May 15, 2006)

Enduring Love - wanted to watch it again having read the book.

Mrs Hendeson Presents - really good (and made me cry a little)

In my Fathers Den - amazing


----------



## purves grundy (May 18, 2006)

_Scarface_

Possibly one of the thickest, most unlikeable gangsters ever portrayed. No wonder all these hippety-hoppity types love him


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 18, 2006)

everything is illuminated - 

american tourist travels through the ukraine in search of granparent's village. lush photography, great colours and perfect acting played to a tight story. recommend!!!


----------



## tastebud (May 20, 2006)

I watched The Motorcycle Diaries. I really really want to go to Peru.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2006)

Me too!

I watched The Works Of Michel Gondry - what a fantastic visual imagination he has - there was a doc about him on the DVD and nearly all his visual realisations seem to be based on his childhood memories. You can see why he was picked to direct ESOTSM.
He's a very articulate and charming fella - I liked his story about how his farting gave his girlfriend a nightmare.
He really is a unique talent - you don't often see a man being chased down the street by his own poo.

Best DVD menu ever too!


----------



## Reno (May 20, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I watched The Works Of Michel Gondry - what a fantastic visual imagination he has - there was a doc about him on the DVD and nearly all his visual realisations seem to be based on his childhood memories. You can see why he was picked to direct ESOTSM.



He's amazing. Despite the fact that most of his work has been on pop promo's I think he may just be one of the most innovative, visually inventive and original directors ever. There are more great ideas in a 3 minute promo of his than there are in most feature films. I don't know how many times I've watched the videos for Let Forever Be or Bachelorette, but every time I find them utterly eye-popping.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2006)

Bachelorette is fucking amazing!


----------



## tastebud (May 20, 2006)

I'm going to order it (the works) now Orang. I like him a lot and it sounds great.


----------



## elevendayempire (May 22, 2006)

Brotherhood of the Wolf. Again. God, I love the cinematography in that film, even if it does lift shots wholesale from The Shawshank Redemption and the Scottish Widows ad(!).

SG


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 22, 2006)

Broken Flowers by Jim Jarmush. A few nice moments but overall a total waste of time for all concerned.Very glad I didn't bother going to the cinema to see it.


----------



## spartacus mills (May 22, 2006)

'The Tall Blond Man With One Black Shoe' (Le Grand blond avec une chaussure noire). A great French spy spoof from the early 70's.


----------



## Reno (May 22, 2006)

A double feature of _It's Alive _and _It Lives Again_. They were low budget monster movies from the 70's and while the monsters themselves (killer babies with fangs and claws who turn out to be the next step on the evolutionary ladder) are a bit of a letdown, the writing and acting in cult director Larry Cohen's films was always much better than could be expected. Had never before seen the second film, which is actually a vast improvement over the original. Still have to see the third film in the series.


----------



## siarc (May 22, 2006)

tristana (bunuel 1970)
gummo (korine 1997)
andrej rublev (tarkovskji 1967)


----------



## Skim (May 22, 2006)

Morvern Caller. Very stylish, but low on substance.


----------



## andy2002 (May 22, 2006)

Saw 'Hostel' over the weekend. It's just another modern horror film that tries to emulate classics of the '70s (Chainsaw, Last House etc) but ends up being neither scary or even particularly interesting. The last 20 minutes are vaguely exciting but that's about it...


----------



## andy2002 (May 22, 2006)

siarc said:
			
		

> tristana (bunuel 1970)
> gummo (korine 1997)
> andrej rublev (tarkovskji 1967)



Was 'MVP: Most Valuable Primate' out at your local Blockbusters then?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 22, 2006)

Crash - was alright, didn't think it was as great as everyone has said though, and not a cheery film for a rainy grey sunday afternoon...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Me too!
> 
> I watched The Works Of Michel Gondry - what a fantastic visual imagination he has - there was a doc about him on the DVD and nearly all his visual realisations seem to be based on his childhood memories. You can see why he was picked to direct ESOTSM.
> He's a very articulate and charming fella - I liked his story about how his farting gave his girlfriend a nightmare.
> ...



Aggreed, this guy is amazing, what a wonderful DVD it is and it does indeed have the best menu ever.

The Spike jonze one show him up for the posh no talent toss bag that he is.


----------



## Dubversion (May 22, 2006)

Made - the Jon Favreau directed movie with him and Vince Vaughan basically reprising their characters from Swingers, but in a wannabe gangster milieu. Pretty good - you have to admire Vaughan for being willing to be portrayed as an utter cunt in so many movies  Great turn from Peter Falk, even P Diddy isn't bad.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2006)

*Sex is Zero -* 
Koreas highest grossing film ever I'm told. Supposed to be a American pie type thing. Not amazing and mostly depressing, rather than funny. All the puke funny bits like eating fried spunk were a bit random. Apparently the funniest thing in Korea is being caught wanking. 

*Shall we dance - *
American remake, strangely not bad at all. Mind you as a married man I don't like that the lead was tempted to at least start dancing by thoughts of some kind of adultery. 

I cried.


----------



## anfield (May 22, 2006)

The Third Man

&

More series 2 of The West Wing


----------



## onemonkey (May 22, 2006)

memento - it's a quite good idea well presented (even if they rush things a bit here and there so that we won't notice the little logical flaws) 

although anterograde amnesia is usually be a lot more terrifying than that for the sufferer because they aren't aware they have it.. cos they keep forgetting.. d'oh!

the bbc horizon programme about Clive Wearing is altogether more involving and disturbing.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> The Spike jonze one show him up for the posh no talent toss bag that he is.


I watched some of that last night and yes, his talent is rather minor.
Those Beastie Boy vids are particularly shit.
I quite like Walken dancing though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I watched some of that last night and yes, his talent is rather minor.
> Those Beastie Boy vids are particularly shit.
> I quite like Walken dancing though.


He seems to think he is an ideas man but that walken ones idea was 'lets have walken in a video'. It was walkens idea to dance and then the dop made it look nice and some other guy filmed it. He doesn't seem to do much on his own video past the shit quirk idea. Gondrey pisses on him from a great hight, he has great concepts backed up with creativity, talent and a technical understanding of the whole film making/effects process.

Spike Jonze is a cunt who likes to spell hiz name with a z. Twat. Him and no-talent posh spaz coppla were made for each other.


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 22, 2006)

Wolf Creek - nothing new really, hitchhikers get picked up by psycho killer, the usual half arse  cliches, except this time they get killed and the killer gets away with it


----------



## moonsi til (May 22, 2006)

40 year Old Virgin....very poor film and equally poor 'my fathers den' ..


----------



## spartacus mills (May 22, 2006)

This afternoon (before 'Neighbours') I watched 'La Jetee'. Can't wait to watch 'Sans Soleil' now.


----------



## purves grundy (May 23, 2006)

_Mean Creek_

Schoolkids take local bully on a trip down a river to teach him a lesson, then as they see he's not that bad really they change their minds, and then one of them kills him anyway. Then they anguish over 'what they've done' and 'doing the right thing'.

Alright I spose.


----------



## tastebud (May 23, 2006)

_Vera Drake_. Thank God things have changed. Really good film though.

I like Mike Leigh, he's a good guy I think.


----------



## siarc (May 23, 2006)

> Spike Jonze is a cunt who likes to spell hiz name with a z. Twat. Him and no-talent posh spaz coppla were made for each other



that would explain the divorce then
also jonze is a pseudonym


----------



## Sunspots (May 23, 2006)

Tonight, I've got (either of) these two to watch:

_Jamon Jamon

Me And You And Everyone We Know_


----------



## onemonkey (May 24, 2006)

Serenity - fucking badly misnamed, given how angry i felt after wasting 2hrs of my life on this shite.. it makes George Lucas look intelligent and deep


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 24, 2006)

Last night: Doom. Fell asleep in the middle.

Night before: Grandma's Boy. Hate to say it, but I laughed a lot.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 24, 2006)

siarc said:
			
		

> tristana (bunuel 1970)
> gummo (korine 1997)
> andrej rublev (tarkovskji 1967)



What kind of drugs must one take to be able to sit through THAT triple-feature?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 24, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> *Sex is Zero -*
> Koreas highest grossing film ever I'm told. Supposed to be a American pie type thing. Not amazing and mostly depressing, rather than funny. All the puke funny bits like eating fried spunk were a bit random. Apparently the funniest thing in Korea is being caught wanking.
> 
> [.



The least funny thing, is eating a dog.


----------



## purves grundy (May 24, 2006)

_The China Syndrome_

Never seen it before - top stuff.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 24, 2006)

siarc said:
			
		

> that would explain the divorce then
> also jonze is a pseudonym



Doesn't stop him being a cunt. In fact I think it might make him a bigger tosser.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 24, 2006)

I watched a French film called 'red siren', I don't know if it came out before Leon but followed some of the same themes. The weird thing was the cast despite being predominantly French always spoke English. I assume the dialogue also was written by a French speaker because it was ridiculous, as was the delivery from the actors who clearly were not fluent. Anyway it was shit.


----------



## Masseuse (May 24, 2006)

Kidulthood.  I expected it to be bleak but I was quite suprised that it was also totally shit.


----------



## The Groke (May 24, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> Serenity - fucking badly misnamed, given how angry i felt after wasting 2hrs of my life on this shite.. it makes George Lucas look intelligent and deep



naaahh - Serenity is far superior to anything Lucas has touched in the last 20 years...

 

It _is_ however inferior to the Firefly series. It also makes more sense if you have seen the series.

Did you watch/enjoy Firefly?


----------



## onemonkey (May 24, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> It _is_ however inferior to the Firefly series. It also makes more sense if you have seen the series.
> 
> Did you watch/enjoy Firefly?


no.. but i did wonder if the film was some hyper-compressed cartoon of something else.. all for the fanboys which seems pretty inexcusable.. nothing was explained, nothing had a purpose, the plot was plodding, the action unexciting, the acting awful..  

i'd seriously rate this as worse than ANY of the starwars films.  

in fact, it's probably worse than the ewok christmas special


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 25, 2006)

Aeon Flux. So-so at best.


----------



## lostexpectation (May 25, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Aggreed, this guy is amazing, what a wonderful DVD it is and it does indeed have the best menu ever.
> 
> The Spike jonze one show him up for the posh no talent toss bag that he is.




best dvds ever!

i got the cunningham one along with these, has all the aphex twin stuff but has hardly anything on it compared to the other two, his drumming monkey is shit, all is love is superb, very slim though disappointing.

must get the next lot


----------



## purves grundy (May 25, 2006)

_The Human Stain._

Most enjoyable, though I was disappointed not to see Nicole Kidman's tits


----------



## belboid (May 25, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> He seems to think he is an ideas man but that walken ones idea was 'lets have walken in a video'. It was walkens idea to dance and then the dop made it look nice and some other guy filmed it. He doesn't seem to do much on his own video past the shit quirk idea. Gondrey pisses on him from a great hight, he has great concepts backed up with creativity, talent and a technical understanding of the whole film making/effects process.
> 
> Spike Jonze is a cunt who likes to spell hiz name with a z. Twat. Him and no-talent posh spaz coppla were made for each other.


wrong, wrong and wrong.  you know fuck all (which has been clear throughout your tedious contributions to this thread)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> wrong, wrong and wrong.  you know fuck all (which has been clear throughout your tedious contributions to this thread)






			
				belboid said:
			
		

> wrong, wrong and wrong.  you know fuck all (which has been clear throughout your tedious contributions to this thread)



Harsh, boo hoo, where is my mummy?

You are spike jonez and I claim my £5


Why can't I hate spike jonez? He is nob. 



Here is my opinion one more time- Gondrey = great, Jonze = Nob.
Coppla is a Hottie but a no talent nob.

Sorry about my contributions to this thread being so tedious, I suggest you skip them.

PS. don't get so het up, it's only peoples opinions on DVDs, just relax.


----------



## Reno (May 25, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Doesn't stop him being a cunt. In fact I think it might make him a bigger tosser.


_+ various other spittle spraying rants on the subject matter of Spike Jonze and Sophia Coppola._


I like Spike Jonze's and Sophia Coppola's work and think both are very talented. I don't know either of them personally, so I feel I'm not qualified to comment as to whether he (or she) is a "cunt" (thank god media theory is alive and well !  ) 

Jonze's camera work, editing and feeling for music are exceptional, his video for Bjork's "It's Oh So Quiet" alone shows that. Obviously you have a hotline to Christopher Walken (who didn't just have the idea to dance, but who got cast for being a trained dancer) for claiming that the creative ideas behind the Fatboy Slim promo were his, but to me it strikes me very much in keeping with the rest of Jonze's work and I think it's fantastic. He has a deadpan, low-tech,  semi-documentary style that is very consistent and which was extremely well suited in anchoring the surreal _Being John Malkovich _in some kind of reality and in keeping the whimsy overkill at bay. Comparing him to Gondry is pointless, they are both great, but very different.

I know there has been a major backlash against Coppola since _Lost in Translation_, but I like her ambient style and I like filmmkakers who have a command over mood and atmosphere. I can't imagine a man making the kind of films she makes and we need more women filmakers to offer a different perspective and sensibility. I'm very much looking forward to her take on _Marie Antoinette_.

Both are intuitive filmmakers who are very visually literate and whatever their flaws may be, I think their work is consistently interesting.


----------



## Dubversion (May 25, 2006)

I agree with Reno - Jonze comes across badly and can be irksome in a lot of ways, but he's inventive, funny and witty.

As for Coppola - i think she's an excellent film-maker, and like Reno says has a definite 'female' approach to her film-making which is fascinating. Lost In Translation was IMO a brilliant, brilliant film. There's a very interesting 'making of' on the DVD where you see Coppola at work, and even the quiet but determined way she gets things done is at odds with the macho image we tend to get presented of a lot of directors, yelling at people whilst wearing combat gear.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2006)

I've never seen the appeal of Jonze - I don't like that 'deadpan, low-tech, semi-documentary style' he does in his videos - I like my pop videos to be colourful and visually arresting and his look drab and devoid of creative talent- none of the vids in his DVD are like that and I thought It's Oh So Quiet looked pretty amateurish.
I liked Being John Malkovich to a point but he's yet to prove himself IMO.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2006)

Yeah I'd have to be in the Orang camp here.  

To me he has yet to prove any great filmmaking talent. As for Coppla I think LIT is flawed but a good jaunt that only proves that you can point a camera at Murray in a nice location with nice music and no script and still get come away with a half decent result (well done bill). The extra doc on the DVD of LOT even backs this up (warts and all to her credit for allowing it and jonze for shooting it that way, even if it is done quite shitly) it makes Sophia appear as if she has got a clue as to what she is doing. The pre shoot ritual (which I think she explains her dad did too) is painfully embarrassing.


----------



## Reno (May 25, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yeah I'd have to be in the Orang camp here.



Yes, I think we've established that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> Yes, I think we've established that.


Sorry, a bit obvious I know.


----------



## Reno (May 25, 2006)

I watched _Shopgirl_ last night and it came as a pleasant surprise. It got mostly poor reviews over here and sank almost immediately on release, but this is much closer to something like _Lost in Translation_ or _Punch-Drunk Love_ than to your average romcom. All three films are a mixture of romantic comedy and moody existential drama, featuring comic actors in uncharacteristically serious roles and like _Lost... _it deals with a romance between a rich older man and a much younger woman and relies heavily on a dreamlike atmosphere (LA's skyscrapers here glitter almost as much as the ones in _Lost in Translation's_ Tokyo). 

The film isn't perfect. At times it's almost selfconsciously stylish and I'm not sure about Steve Martin as a romantic lead. He obviously got cast because he also wrote the acclaimed novella this was based on, but unlike Bill Murray or Adam Sandler he's no revelation in a serious romantic role. It's never clear whether his inexpressiveness is due to his character being shallow or an enigma or whether he's just not up to the part. On the other hand he isn't a disaster either and isn't at the centre of the film. 

This is one of the rare modern romantic films about a love triangle where it isn't patently obvious from the start who the lead ends up with (Jason Schwarzman is the third side of the triangle and he keeps his slacker klutz just on the right side of annoying). In the end this is Clare Danes' film, who is rather touching as the forlorn heroine and who proves again that she may just be the most undervalued actress working in Hollywood right now.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 25, 2006)

Transformer 2. Good action and chase sequences.


----------



## Leica (May 25, 2006)

_The Astronaut's Wife._

Sofia Coppola is a sort of icon to me, both for what she does and for her personal style. I didn't like _Lost In Translation_ but she does have a good eye.

If I was her I would have waited longer before making a film, because I think she still needs to develop some aspects. I would also have distanced myself earlier from a director boyfriend, because it is a suffocating and competitive situation. There is a faint echo of this trap in _Lost In Translation_--the emptiness of having to accompany a self-absorbed creative but essentially tedious person.

I've liked her ever since she was in the _Godfather._ She got slated for that role but she stood up to her judges, and this is one of the reasons why she's great.

Edit--Apparently _Marie Antoinette_ got a terrible reception by the press in Cannes on Tuesday.


----------



## tastebud (May 25, 2006)

I just watched _Last Life in the Universe_ (_Ruang rak noi nid mahasan_). Argh, it was great, really lovely - if you like Lost in Translation you'll like this - but what the f*ck, anyone? I need to watch it again tomorrow I think.


----------



## Reno (May 26, 2006)

Leica said:
			
		

> Edit--Apparently _Marie Antoinette_ got a terrible reception by the press in Cannes on Tuesday.



Marie Antoinette is still reviled in France. In keeping with Antonia Fraser's biography on which the film is based Coppola paints a more sympathetic picture, which wouldn't go down that well in Cannes. An early review in The Hollywood Reporter was very postitive.

Anything even slightly challenging, infuriating or controversial can get booed at Cannes, so it doesn't mean that much.


----------



## Leica (May 26, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> Anything even slightly challenging, infuriating or controversial can get booed at Cannes, so it doesn't mean that much.


I meant it as a good thing  
Still I quite like the fact that the audience in festivals is expressive.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2006)

Leica said:
			
		

> I meant it as a good thing
> Still I quite like the fact that the audience in festivals is expressive.



I love going to press screenings for that reason, it's great seeing a shit film getting panned by a very verbal audence and you know everyone is going to write about how shit it is the next day. 

In the same way it's nice to see a good film get all the oos and ahhs but not as much fun and bonding as seeing something shit.


----------



## Reno (May 26, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> In the same way it's nice to see a good film get all the oos and ahhs but not as much fun and bonding as seeing something shit.



That explains a lot.


----------



## Leica (May 26, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I love going to press screenings for that reason, it's great seeing a shit film getting panned by a very verbal audence and you know everyone is going to write about how shit it is the next day.
> 
> In the same way it's nice to see a good film get all the oos and ahhs but not as much fun and bonding as seeing something shit.



I don't care much for the press, or for people whose critical vocabulary is restricted to the words 'good' and 'shit' for that matter.

Oh and you've twisted my words. I didn't say I 'bonded' with the press reaction at the Marie Antoinette screening or that I got a satisfaction from it. I was saying (to Reno) the opposite in fact, that a bad reception by the press is not a bad sign for the film. The audience in festivals does not consist only of journalists or media people you know.


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Sorry about my contributions to this thread being so tedious, I suggest you skip them.



bit tricky when you love to comment on everyone elses choices as if you are the supreme arbiter of all things celluloid. 

I'd keep your five pounds and put it towards some new glasses if I were you, you need them.


I watched the really rather excellant The Man Without A Past, beautifully shot, witty, touching, and generally ace.

And then a few episodes of bullshit!  Amusing, but fish in a barrel come to mind.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2006)

Leica said:
			
		

> I don't care much for the press, or for people whose critical vocabulary is restricted to the words 'good' and 'shit' for that matter.
> 
> Oh and you're twisting my words. I didn't say I 'bonded' with the press reaction at the Marie Antoinette screening, I was saying (to Reno) the exact opposite in fact.



I wasn't twisting your words I was making new ones about me 'bonding'. It had nothing to do with you.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> bit tricky when you love to comment on everyone elses choices as if you are the supreme arbiter of all things celluloid.
> 
> I'd keep your five pounds and put it towards some new glasses if I were you, you need them.
> 
> ...



Ah, I see.

I simply thought it was just polite to comment/discuss films that had been mentioned instead of just throwing down what I myself had watched. I didn't realise you were supposed to just write about the films you had seen and leave it at that. 
How was I to know that if you, god forbid, subscribed to and regularly posted on a thread about something you enjoyed you would be seen as a cunt.

I never claimed I was Mr filmy, why the fuck do you think you should have a go at me just because I obviously have different tastes from you? I never said my word was gospel did I? Its an opinion about films on a forum about films for fucks sake, who gives a shit?

I have only had a rant at filmmakers (and can only remember having a go at jonze and coppla at that) not peoples choices. I think you comments are extremely rude and unjustified. Fuck off you jummped up tosspot.


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2006)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2006)

Yeah, you showed me. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLetc


----------



## purves grundy (May 27, 2006)

*Getting back to the spirit of the thread....*

_Kafka_

Nice images, boring film.


----------



## mhendo (May 27, 2006)

Soylent Green. 

Great 1970s dystopian sci-fi film, starring serial Moses and gun nut Charlton Heston.


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 27, 2006)

Walk the Line


----------



## purves grundy (May 27, 2006)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> Walk the Line


Any good? I bought it last month, haven't got round to watching it yet.


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 27, 2006)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> Any good? I bought it last month, haven't got round to watching it yet.



yeah i enjoyed it, i thought it was gonna be a bit "peggy sue" when the reviews said it was about the early years of his and june carters relationship, but it showed his flaws and i thought Joaquin Phoenix was a convincing Cash, had a good sing-a-long too


----------



## Cadmus (May 29, 2006)

'Stay'.

With Watts and McGregor.

It's a real mess with a 'final twist' which doesn't answer any questions put forward in the movie. After finishing it you get a feeling you've been given the key to go and unlock the answers to all the puzzles you've wondered about during the film.

The only problem is the key doesn't fit the lock! Any of them actually!  

Best avoided imo, unless ur solely into watching cool editing and morphing techniques.


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 29, 2006)

Millions - Danny Boyle movie real feel good stuff made me smile


----------



## tastebud (May 29, 2006)

I rewatched a lot of stuff this weekend as I don't have anything new.

Yesterday I watched _Last Tango in Paris_ and kind of wish I hadn't. I also watched _Mulholland Drive_. Haven't seen that for ages... superb. I'd forgotten how much David Lynch messes with one's head!

On Saturday I watched _The Three Colours Trilogy_, which of course I love.


----------



## foamy (May 29, 2006)

have half watched a few films this weekend (fallen asleep half way though  )

You and me and everyone we know -  
Wallace and gromit curse of the warerabbit - heart melting bunnies!!!


----------



## May Kasahara (May 29, 2006)

I just can't stop watching The Mighty Boosh! I'm obsessed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2006)

Watched Scary Movie 3 (I know I know, can't help it I love stupid movies like Loaded Weapon, Naked Gun, Airplane etc). Wasn't as funny as the first two...hopefully the return of the Wayan bros will mean number 4 is better...


----------



## souljacker (May 29, 2006)

Brokeback Mountain. Very good, I thought. Seemed to go on forever though.

Also saw Wedding Crashers on Saturday night. Fucking shite. I wanted a shitey feel good movie and it wasn't even that.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 29, 2006)

The Man, with Eugene Levy and Samuel L Jackson.

Mildly amusing.

Some fart jokes.


----------



## purves grundy (May 30, 2006)

_Mean Streets_

"You don't make up for your sins in church. You do it in the streets..."   

Great film. Weird to watch DeNiro as a cocky little git, rather than the big 'ard nut.


----------



## tastebud (May 30, 2006)

I rewatched another fine Lynch film again last night - _Blue Velvet_.


----------



## andy2002 (May 30, 2006)

Hilarious pirate of V For Vendetta – it had been filmed from the back of a cinema just like they used to in the old days. The film's OK, apart from Natalie Portman being a bit shit and V's actual politics being left rather vague. He blows things up, doesn't like fascists and, erm, that's about it...


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 30, 2006)

'repulsion' - a black and white flick by polanski. shot in london, late 50s/mid-60s maybe? fell asleep and woke up again mid-way. awful and overrated. something about a paranoid french woman living in london. i suppose alot of critics will praise it and call 'an investigative film dealing on a fragmented yet patriarchal society where the victims are single and independent women.' but in reality its crap and worse still, no tits or fanny shots!!!!


----------



## purves grundy (May 31, 2006)

_Secret Society_

Northern fatties find empowerment and camaraderie through sumo wrestling. Utter fanny shite.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 31, 2006)

What you on about, that sounds hilarious!


----------



## belboid (May 31, 2006)

Spongebob Squarepants the Movie - astoundingly good stuff, genuinely hilarious, best kids movie in years.

in fact, quite possibly the best since the Phantom Tollbooth, which I managed to find a copy of again after many many years, Milo, Toc, the Terrible Trivium, psychedelic drawings and Seussesque wordplay, wonderful stuff.


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 1, 2006)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> What you on about, that sounds hilarious!


Yeah ok, if the evening had been greener, it would've been excellent  

Much better last night: _Junebug_

Brilliant characters, a very thoughtful filum. Highly recommended.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 1, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> Spongebob Squarepants the Movie - astoundingly good stuff, genuinely hilarious, best kids movie in years.
> .



I loved this too, something for everyone and feels more cinematic than most TV to movie cartoon conversions. 

Sorry if I sound like lord of the film cunts for saying so.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 4, 2006)

lupin III - castle of cagliostro

been meaning to get round to this for a while  seeing as   i have seen half of it in various parodies and/or tributes

well you can tell why it's a classic ... and to be honest  it is one of my perfered Miyazaki films  too probably just because  i see  it being reflected in so many  other shows


----------



## ZUL (Jun 4, 2006)

My roomates and I pulled out Dazed and Confused last night. 

Cult classic for sure!!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> lupin III - castle of cagliostro
> 
> been meaning to get round to this for a while  seeing as   i have seen half of it in various parodies and/or tributes
> 
> well you can tell why it's a classic ... and to be honest  it is one of my perfered Miyazaki films  too probably just because  i see  it being reflected in so many  other shows


My father in law loves this, it's so strange to see such an old guy so happy about a cartoon. 
I seem to find it hard to stay awake during Lupin III films, like you my wife sees it as a classic, I should give it another go. Apparently spielburg loves it and James cameron thinks the car chase is the best car chase in cinema history or something.


----------



## tastebud (Jun 5, 2006)

_Machuca_. Rather good too.


----------



## maya (Jun 5, 2006)

*Dark City*- _why _the _flog _do i _always_ watch this when stoned?
...i can't remember much, other than it _completely_ freaked me out-  !


----------



## dirtysanta (Jun 5, 2006)

Carandiru - based on the events that happend at this brazilian prison in 1992 when police slaughtered 111 inmates. 

Great film. fucking powerful stuff.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 5, 2006)

Calvaire (The Ordeal) - mega dark belgian/french thriller about loony countryside inbreds.

Proposition - I was really looking forward to this but found it a bit disappointing. First time ever I've thought Ray Winston put in a bad performance. Emily Waston was massively annoying as his wife too. Good music and scenery though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> My father in law loves this, it's so strange to see such an old guy so happy about a cartoon.
> I seem to find it hard to stay awake during Lupin III films, like you my wife sees it as a classic, I should give it another go. Apparently spielburg loves it and James cameron thinks the car chase is the best car chase in cinema history or something.



i think partially it has this reputation  because of the reputation ...  it's a bit like akira ... i respect akira  but i  don't love akira ... i understand why it is a classic (the animation techniques  and the fact it was one of the first anime show internationally as  anime  not  rehashed  like  gatchman/battle of the planets  stuff) but i can very obviously see the flaws  ... the plot is a mess because  of the  amouth they had to cut   and you don't get that much charactor development   for most of the charactors

cagliostro has some  real great  moments such   as  the  camera following lupin as he falls down the trapdoor  giving you a sence of being pulled in  rather  than  just seeing him drop 

as for the car chase   ... i don't know about  best  but it does have the ability  to  do stuff that is physically imposible  but    you feel in your heart   shold be possible ...  most notably  the  driving up the incline

then there is also  the  landscape  and  the buildings   all of them are  very well realised 


and finally   this anime  just  runs through the blood of  all modern  anime creators  and therefore  it's unsuprising that many notable scences are oft parodied    but more importantly   these charactors  and story are a deep influence  on the  sotroy and charactors  that  come next   ....   

for a very good example   compare the female star of the  daicon films 






with the female star of cagliostro





and they both  have moments involving carrying water

all in all    even if you don't like the film  it is a cultural reference point


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 5, 2006)

i've got a copy of lupin III - castle of cagliostro, watched it a while back liked it for what it was a good anime, didn't realise it was so rated though, also got a copy of "The Fuma Conspiracy" how does this fare?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2006)

not on the same level at all   

the fuma conspiracy  is  a lupin OVA (straight to video)  made almost ten years later  and with a diffrent voice  cast   

to be honest  i'm not a lupin  fan    so i don't know  how fuma rates  as a lupin  show   but i do know   that  it is  incomparable to  cagliostro   as  i have mentioned abouve cagliostro  is an  anime  classic 


i do wonder  if   there may be a resurfacing of intrest in this movie  as it was Hayao Miyazaki  fist film     and they have rereleased all his ghibli stuff as of late


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 5, 2006)

Star wars, episode 4

Class.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jun 6, 2006)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Brokeback Mountain. Very good, I thought. Seemed to go on forever though.
> 
> Also saw Wedding Crashers on Saturday night. Fucking shite. I wanted a shitey feel good movie and it wasn't even that.



but I did love the line 'I think we only use 10% of our hearts'.

Last night - Moolaade, African film about female circumcision. Recommended on this thread I think. Very, very good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Star wars, episode 4
> 
> Class.


Again?
Is there any real need for anyone to watch that film ever again?


----------



## Reno (Jun 6, 2006)

Jo/Joe said:
			
		

> Last night - Moolaade, African film about female circumcision. Recommended on this thread I think. Very, very good.



Glad you liked it


----------



## siarc (Jun 6, 2006)

the bitter tea of general yen (capra 1933)
requiem for a dream (aronofsky 2000)


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jun 7, 2006)

Battle Royale II - Revenge _(a/k/a the extended "Director's Cut" of Requiem....)_


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 7, 2006)

The Business


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 7, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Again?
> Is there any real need for anyone to watch that film ever again?


I've only ever seen it once before and that was a crap rip i "borrowed" from the internet.

BRII isn't all that good, the teacher is overdone and underexplained, the charecter interactions mediocre and all in all it left me feeling slightly disapointed.

Is anyone a member of one of those internet DVD rental schemes? I'm getting hacked off with love film and some people get a month free when they pimp a mate to the service.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 7, 2006)

Passion of the Christ last night.

Thought some parts were pretty gruesome but was a shit movie overall, definately over rated.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2006)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> Battle Royale II - Revenge _(a/k/a the extended "Director's Cut" of Requiem....)_


Was it any better than the regular version?.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jun 7, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> Glad you liked it



Was that you? Nice one. Shame his other films aren't available.


----------



## siarc (Jun 8, 2006)

just watched man bites dog
i watched half of it ages ago and thought it was very funny
it's not, naturally
fairly crap, and almost as enervating as 'l'enfant' 
i hope chantal akerman is a lot better than this or belgian films can join the long list of crap belgian things


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 8, 2006)

_Requiem for a Dream_

 Excellent, if a bit pretentious in places. Elements of that other druggy film _Spun_ in there - which came first?


----------



## siarc (Jun 8, 2006)

'requiem' came first
i like that film, it's really silly and maybe formally trite but it's done very well


----------



## Reno (Jun 8, 2006)

siarc said:
			
		

> the bitter tea of general yen (capra 1933)
> requiem for a dream (aronofsky 2000)




Not keen on _Requiem..._, but love _The Bitter Tea of General Yen_, one of Caparas best films.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 8, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Was it any better than the regular version?.




Don't know what Fiendish thinks but I thought it was total crap


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 8, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Don't know what Fiendish thinks but I thought it was total crap



Which one? The directors cut or the first edition? I saw the origonal one and it was crap, I can't imagine how they can make is better by making it longer but I was told the directors cut is a bit better. 

If all the extra bits are of Rikki Takiuchi then I guess that would make it better.


----------



## Reno (Jun 8, 2006)

_Top Gear_ meets _Jaws_ with a bit of _The Exorcist_ thrown in, as a demonically possessed car runs down the hapless inhabitants of a small desert town. Daft but fun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2006)

I saw that when I was a kid - one of the first horror films I ever saw - I watched it furtively and almost silently on tiny black and white after my parents had gone to bed - scared me silly - mind you, I saw The Hand in this manner too and was similarly terrified, only to watch it again quite recently to find it as scary as Driving Miss Daisy.


----------



## Choc (Jun 8, 2006)

siarc said:
			
		

> just watched man bites dog




i thought this film was rather good, though very very very disturbing. which made it a weird film.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 8, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Which one? The directors cut or the first edition? I saw the origonal one and it was crap, I can't imagine how they can make is better by making it longer but I was told the directors cut is a bit better.
> 
> If all the extra bits are of Rikki Takiuchi then I guess that would make it better.




Ah, I must have seen teh first edition (I assume).  Apologies


----------



## Choc (Jun 8, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> i thought this film was rather good, though very very very disturbing. which made it a weird film.




sorry i was actually talking about the austrian film * dogdays* here.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 8, 2006)

grizzly man - a film i wanted to like but it turned out so average, i switched off.

murderball - best documentary i seen. very humble.


----------



## tastebud (Jun 10, 2006)

Nói albínói.

Aw, I fell in love with the central character. That was such a great film. I also loved the director's approach to acting and directing. Very very cool.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 10, 2006)

hmm last night was The Matrix, The Matrix Reloaded then The Matrix Revolutions follwed by all series 4 of Family Guy, was  afun night in all


----------



## mhendo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Fort Apache, The Bronx*, with Paul Newman, Ken Wahl, Pam Grier, Ed Asner, and Danny Aiello.

Seen it before, and really like it.


----------



## Dj TAB (Jun 11, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> Peter Jackson should go back to making good films like Bad Taste and Brain DeadQUOTE]
> 
> Gotta be two of my two favourite films!
> 
> e2a - I'm watching the box set of American Dad series 1, if you liked Family Guy then watch these....!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 11, 2006)

I watched Team America thought some of the stuff was quite amusing, like the "America Fuck Yeah" song and Kim Il Sung with Cartmans voice  but not the belly laughs the reviews led me to expect


----------



## Bomber (Jun 12, 2006)

"Stoned" with Leo gregory as Brian Jones & I thought it was bloody excellent !


----------



## jodal (Jun 12, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> "Stoned" with Leo gregory as Brian Jones & I thought it was bloody excellent !


Thought it was a bit patchy, a bit TV movie if you like. But Paddy Considine (sp?) is a class act(or) and saves the film from obscurity for me.

I watched three 80's films last night:

Pretty in Pink - shit
Some Kind of Wonderful - worse than shit
Planes, Trains and Automobiles - Class


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 12, 2006)

Payback - Meh
Miss Congenitality 2 - Disapointingly my virus checker has not flagged this yet. (Nor have i watched it, my sister asked nicely is all )


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 12, 2006)

DIG!

Pretty good stuff. I thought it was a shame I bought it because I could not imagine watching it again (all my freinds seem to have watched it 10 times) but now (the next morning) I think I could. Just to see the wacky fights and fucked up loons. Did that guy really only play the tamborine?


----------



## tastebud (Jun 12, 2006)

_Match Point_. I can't remember the last time I watched a film whereby I hated every single one of the characters as much as I hated the dreadful appallingly _bad_ film.


----------



## Phenol (Jun 12, 2006)

V for Vendetta - I thought it was excellent - great atmosphere, great concept. Hugo Weaving was brilliant even though he's behind a mask all the time!!


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 13, 2006)

London Kills Me  imdb

_Was one of my fave films, seems to have lost it  maybe I seen it to many times now _  

Muffdiver


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 13, 2006)

Tzameti (Thirteen)

Low budget B & W french thriller about a kid trying to make some easy money who bites off a bit more than he can handle. Pretty good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 13, 2006)

Factotum - I was looking forward to this as it looked right up my street but it was in fact dull, depressing and boring. I didn't find the camera work very inspiring and I only laughed once despite it being touted as a masterfully shot comedy. I bought it as well. 

Maybe there should be some U75 DVD swap shop.


----------



## gsv (Jun 13, 2006)

*The Limey*
Steven Sodebergh directing Terrence Stamp on a small budget and still being really creative just before he got really huge. Atmospheric, funny, cool and very sad.

GS(v)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2006)

The rhyming slang is well irritating though


----------



## Bomber (Jun 13, 2006)

Last night I watched 'Dig!' which despite the rather predictable Rock-Doc format was nevertheless an interesting peek behind the scenes. 

I've got a ticket to see Brian Jonestown Massacre, could be 'different'    

 Tonight I start my own personal season of Jean Luc Godard movies with Détective


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 25, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Last night I watched 'Dig!' which despite the rather predictable Rock-Doc format was nevertheless an interesting peek behind the scenes.
> 
> I've got a ticket to see Brian Jonestown Massacre, could be 'different'



Their old drummer - who's in the movie - is now a jungle DJ who played with us in Italy on the Unsound rig  

Heard jungle, loved it, quit the band, bought some decks et voila


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 25, 2006)

we just watched Visitor Q

Jesus fuck


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 25, 2006)

The last few weeks I've been avidly watching CSI.  Now up to Series 4.  Excellent, addictive stuff.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 25, 2006)

finally got round to watching V for Vendetta , was a bit put off by all the bad press it got but i  enjoyed it , some good ideas in it


----------



## Julie (Jun 25, 2006)

Rumor Has It.

It wasn't great but it wasn't as shite as I'd heard it was.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> we just watched Visitor Q
> 
> Jesus fuck


Told you it was a bit mental


----------



## jodal (Jun 26, 2006)

Cars, Nacho Libre, 40y.o. Virgin


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 26, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Told you it was a bit mental




there was a point when we were laughing hysterically and i suddenly had this moment of clarity where i realised quite WHAT i was laughing at (when he gets stuck, basically  ) and felt quite confused.

excellent, but so so wrong.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> we just watched Visitor Q
> 
> Jesus fuck


That film has everything, I love it to bits. A few years ago when it came out I stuck it in a DVD review show I was producing. I had to severely cut all the clips in the show despite it going out at 11.30 and the film passing at an 18 rating. 
Fucking lawyers, I couldn't even show the man sawing the kids head at full length and had to cut down the 'miracle of nature'.

I love you Miike!


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 26, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> That film has everything, I love it to bits. A few years ago when it came out I stuck it in a DVD review show I was producing. I had to severely cut all the clips in the show despite it going out at 11.30 and the film passing at an 18 rating.
> Fucking lawyers, I couldn't even show the man sawing the kids head at full length and had to cut down the 'miracle of nature'.
> 
> I love you Miike!




for the first few minutes, i thought it was going to be really shit - just an unconnected stream of 'shocking' vignettes. But then when it pulled together i was just in fucking stitches for an hour. SO fucked up 

bearing in mind Miike makes 700 films a week and some are shit, and that i've seen this and Audition, what should I look out for next?


----------



## bushphobia (Jun 26, 2006)

Ah....visitor Q!
Fuck. Will never be able to watch a lactating woman in the same way....again! 
That guys a genius. Even Katikuris was mental.

Watched Blade Runner again over the weekend. Carefully watching what kind of bollocks they are going to make with the new dvd se next year. So far, i've heard that there will be about 4 different cuts available, including a new directors cut. Talk about milking it!!


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2006)

bushphobia said:
			
		

> Watched Blade Runner again over the weekend. Carefully watching what kind of bollocks they are going to make with the new dvd se next year. So far, i've heard that there will be about 4 different cuts available, including a new directors cut. Talk about milking it!!




A remastered transfer of Blade Runner has long been overdue. So far there only has been one release which came out when DVD was a relatively new medium and the picture quality isn't very good by today's standards.  The new directors cut is the version Ridley Scott was going to release in 1992 as the DC, but couldn't due to money, time and copyright issues which finally have been resolved. For anybody who is a fan of the film and knows a bit of the films troubled production history this is a bit of a holy grail really, but feel free to feel incensed anyway. I'm looking forward to see a version that is closer to Scott's original vision for the film, which had been heavily compromised by studio interference.

In the end nobody is frog marching you to a shop with a gun to your head forcing you to but the new release.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> bearing in mind Miike makes 700 films a week and some are shit, and that i've seen this and Audition, what should I look out for next?




If you liked those I would highly recommend ichi the killer, it's funny in the same way as visitor Q. 

Dead or alive 1,2 and 3 are all pretty brilliant, violent and silly in different ways. 

Gozu and Zebraman are brilliant in a less violent way. 

Two of may favourite Miike films are simply beautiful and emotional - the bird people in china and Kishiwada shonen gurentai (young thugs of kishiwada) 

there are tonnes of good bloody yakuza romps like graveyard of honour etc (the best of which I think is blues harp'). Odd stuff like Izo might be for the more hardcore miike fan However I recommend you stay away from - silver, andromedia, white collar worker Kintaro or tennen shoujo mann..


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 26, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> If you liked those I would highly recommend ichi the killer, it's funny in the same way as visitor Q.
> 
> Dead or alive 1,2 and 3 are all pretty brilliant, violent and silly in different ways.
> 
> ...




cheers, just the job.

So what's the best bit torrent site for Miike movies?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Two of may favourite Miike films are simply beautiful and emotional - the bird people in china and Kishiwada shonen gurentai (young thugs of kishiwada)




Agree with above


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> cheers, just the job.
> 
> So what's the best bit torrent site for Miike movies?



Yipes I have no idea about the internet and computor stuff like that. I got all my Miike films the old fashoned way and bought them. 

Some are a little hard to come by and only exist as pirates not even available in Japan. 
Looking forward to Waru 
http://movie.goo.ne.jp/contents/movies/MOVCSTD8561/27.asx
Looks like quite old school Miike


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> bearing in mind Miike makes 700 films a week and some are shit, and that i've seen this and Audition, what should I look out for next?




Have you seen Dead or Alive/Dead or Alive 2?


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 26, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Have you seen Dead or Alive/Dead or Alive 2?




nah,  maybe i'll go for those next..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> nah,  maybe i'll go for those next..


No go for Ichi next then the dead or alives.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> bearing in mind Miike makes 700 films a week and some are shit, and that i've seen this and Audition, what should I look out for next?




Have you seen Dead or Alive/Dead or Alive 2?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> No go for Ichi next then the dead or alives.


Personally, I'd go for the DOAs first!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd go for the DOAs first!



Ichi is more easy going, funny and weird like Visitor Q. I think it's a good Miike starting point. DOA 1 is a rough old school miike that I like very much but its a different sort of thing (until the end where it is a different sort of thing altogether). 
I have a bit of a thing for DOA 3 because it is a short cheap and stupid film with a bizzaro ending but it's not a good place to begin IMO.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2006)

We should do a Miike Takashi monthly film night thing. I've got nearly all his stuff on DVD and I might even be able to arrange viewings in the big screen cinema room thing we have here. 
If anyone's interested I can't promise anything but I could look in to it.


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 26, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> We should do a Miike Takashi monthly film night thing. I've got nearly all his stuff on DVD and I might even be able to arrange viewings in the big screen cinema room thing we have here.
> If anyone's interested I can't promise anything but I could look in to it.



sounds like a great idea


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> nah,  maybe i'll go for those next..




I enjoyed Dead or Alive 2 better for some reason (not as much in the way of bodily fluids putting me off my meal  ).  Also scenes in it that remind me very much of Kitano (and I'm sure I've read you like his stuff)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> We should do a Miike Takashi monthly film night thing. I've got nearly all his stuff on DVD and I might even be able to arrange viewings in the big screen cinema room thing we have here.
> If anyone's interested I can't promise anything but I could look in to it.




Hire the Ritzy


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 26, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Also scenes in it that remind me very much of Kitano (and I'm sure I've read you like his stuff)




I do, especiallyu a movie like Sonatine where the moments of violence are mixed with that really reflective, simple stuff..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I do, especiallyu a movie like Sonatine where the moments of violence are mixed with that really reflective, simple stuff..




Never got Sonatine.  Can't remember why though.  Think I kept hearing that the quality of the DVD was shit, can't be sure though 

ah, according to a couple of reviews on Amazon, the sub-titles are all over the place

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/customer-reviews/B000063KMR/ref=cm_cr_dp_2_1/026-1148562-6208405?%5Fencoding=UTF8&s=dvd


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh no it's stopped being the 'What Miike Takashi  DVD / Video did you watch last night ?' Thread.

Boo hoo lament


----------



## Pieface (Jun 26, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> We should do a Miike Takashi monthly film night thing. I've got nearly all his stuff on DVD and I might even be able to arrange viewings in the big screen cinema room thing we have here.
> If anyone's interested I can't promise anything but I could look in to it.




YEAH!


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 26, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Oh no it's stopped being the 'What Miike Takashi  DVD / Video did you watch last night ?' Thread.
> 
> Boo hoo lament




So come on - is it Miike Takashi or Takashi Miike?


----------



## LDR (Jun 26, 2006)

Citizen Kane.  I got it for a couple of quid in a sale.

It wasn't bad at all and shit load better than the dross that's in the charts at the moment.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> So come on - is it Miike Takashi or Takashi Miike?



I go for Takashi Miike 


I think family names come before first names


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I go for Takashi Miike



And you would be wrong.

It's Miike Takashi. The confusion is that in Japan your family name comes first so quite oftern in western credits etc the family name is stuck the at the back. Miike is his family name. Only very close friends, lovers or family would ever call you by your given name and then it would probably be shortened to something (in Miikes case) like Ta-kun.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> And you would be wrong.
> 
> It's Miike Takashi. The confusion is that in Japan your family name comes first so quite oftern in western credits etc the family name is stuck the at the back. Miike is his family name. Only very close friends, lovers or family would ever call you by your given name and then it would probably be shortened to something (in Miikes case) like Ta-kun.




Well I knew that.  Just thought I'd confuse things  















actually wasn't sure which way it went, but mainly see his name written Miike Takashi (which I think most Westerners would go for anyway as it looks like Mike)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> And you would be wrong.
> 
> then it would probably be shortened to something (in Miikes case) like Ta-kun.




someone should tell them Mick's a lot easier


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2006)

so, Takeshi Kitano or is he really Kitano Takeshi? 

I'd always thought it was Miike Takeshi and Takeshi Kitano but then get confused with the family name bit


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 26, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> so, Takeshi Kitano or is he really Kitano Takeshi?
> 
> I'd always thought it was Miike Takeshi and Takeshi Kitano but then get confused with the family name bit




Beat Takeshi


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> so, Takeshi Kitano or is he really Kitano Takeshi?
> 
> I'd always thought it was Miike Takeshi and Takeshi Kitano but then get confused with the family name bit



I'm pretty sure his family name is Takeshi but I'm not 100% on that. 

You pronouce Miike Mee-kay


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Beat Takeshi




Ah, but that's ONLY when he's acting isn't it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure his family name is Takeshi but I'm not 100% on that.
> 
> You pronouce Miike Mee-kay




Exactly.   Mickey


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Exactly.   Mickey


Er, that's not the same (are you playing with me?)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 26, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Er, that's not the same (are you playing with me?)



 

Yes    











well.... not playing with you as such


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



News just in 



			
				Mrs Suplex said:
			
		

> Takeshi is his first name. Kitano is his family name.



Suplex in 'falable' shock!


----------



## tastebud (Jun 27, 2006)

Last night I watched _Le Boucher_.

It came free with a newspaper.


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 27, 2006)

last night I picked up a bunch of cheap DVDs at Blockbuster - 

13
Lady Vengeance
Bad Santa
The Beat That My Heart Skipped 
and Thumbsucker.


Watched Thumbsucker last night, it was great. I guess it fitted the US template of vaguely thought-provoking and moving films that lead you to believe you're watching something significant and amazing until a few minutes after it finishes, when you can't imagine what that was 

But well written, pretty funny, some brilliant performances - Tilda Swinton is a fucking genius, Vince Vaughan plays mostly against type and is great - and a big thumbs(ucker) up


----------



## tastebud (Jun 27, 2006)

I just watched _Don't Look Now_. I must've seen it years ago as I didn't really remember any of it. I don't seem to have the constitution for this kind of thing anymore.


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 27, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> I just watched _Don't Look Now_. I must've seen it years ago as I didn't really remember any of it. I don't seem to have the constitution for this kind of thing anymore.




I'm intrigued. Did you dislike it, or just find it a bit much or what? I honestly think it's one of the best, i dunno, 20 films ever made


----------



## tastebud (Jun 27, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I'm intrigued. Did you dislike it, or just find it a bit much or what? I honestly think it's one of the best, i dunno, 20 films ever made


It's great. I'm sure I used to really like it, but tonight just spent a lot of it feeling on edge and wishing that I wasn't watching it alone. My back feels *funny*.


----------



## maya (Jun 27, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> It's great. I'm sure I used to really like it, but tonight just spent a lot of it feeling on edge and wishing that I wasn't watching it alone. My back feels *funny*.


i think watching films like that really depends on the mood-
(how you interpret them in the context of how you feel like on that particular day)

i remember watching it for the first time years ago and really liking it but becoming shit scared and really, really freaked out by it
(in front of the tv, alone, my flatmates away and in the middle of the night in this shit councilflat basement room with creepy people outside in the dark looking in thru the windows...
and just having to turn the tv off, feeling the dark of the room behind my back while walking up the stairs, feeling the unlocked door to the storage room kind of leaking strange noises from a duct pipe or leakage or something...then into the bathroom, catching a glimpse of my face in the mirror like a pale ghost...the darkness of the corridor and room underneath just seemed to close in on me...creepy as fuck)

then, watching it last month, wasn't scared at all, just became immersed in the beauty of emotions between the married couple- 
the affection revealed in the love scene, the quiet grief for the daughter, the music and "flashback" of his life when he is about to die and don't want to let go but it's inevitable and he just slowly ebbs out...

i really cried and felt strangely happy at the ending-
and julie christie, beautiful as always in the slim dark dress on the funeral boat- echoing his premonition earlier in the film- so beautiful and very well edited, one of my favourite films of all time, no doubt...


----------



## tastebud (Jun 27, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> i think watching films like that really depends on the mood-
> (how you interpret them in the context of how you feel like on that particular day)
> 
> i remember watching it for the first time years ago and really liking it but becoming shit scared and really, really freaked out by it
> ...


Oh completely. I just couldn't be bothered to write much. I have my period, a work schedule from hell and I miss my boyfriend. So instead of thinking the sex scene was amazing and impressive (which I actually did of course) it made me miss him more, and instead of being totally impressed with the and immersed in the eeriness, or the final half hour of the film I just felt frightened and alone.
It is a very impressive film - I completely love the emotion and visual sequence was incredible, but it's just my mood tonight... wasn't the right film. Still it succeeded in taking my mind of work.

(My back still feels weird though).

I had a similar thing with the Wickerman. The first time I watched it it freaked me out beyond belief but the second time I didn't feel scared or freaked out at all. I just appreciated that it is a fantastic film.

edit to add: I think it's the realness of the sex scene that's amazing, like how a normal couple actually have sex. Perhaps why it made me feel the way I did tonight. Didn't they actually do it on set as well. Rumour has it anyway.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh mikey volume 7





I don't know if anyone has ever seen this show. It's a very wierd and very fast paced 5 minute Japanese show. After you see about four in a row your brain melts. 

I have just spotted that it has come out on DVD in america as the fuccon family so maybe you should buy a copy and try it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 28, 2006)

downloading season 1 of it  to see


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> downloading season 1 of it  to see



The only one I can find.

I have just seen a US dub too and it's fucking rubbish. They put too much expression into the voices.


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 28, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> Didn't they actually do it on set as well. Rumour has it anyway.




nah, they've always emphatically denied it, as has Roeg. Just tittle-tattle.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 28, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> The only one I can find.
> 
> I have just seen a US dub too and it's fucking rubbish. They put too much expression into the voices.




heheh  that was   good ...   mind you i only understood  about 40% of it

what is it with  the japanese and calling for  UFOs?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> heheh  that was   good ...   mind you i only understood  about 40% of it
> 
> what is it with  the japanese and calling for  UFOs?



It's not one of the best ones by a long way. I don't think I've actualy seen that one before despite having episode 17 on DVD. 

Don't know what all the alien stuff is about. I assume it's a game like mo ii kai (hide and seek) that mikey plays with the twins.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 28, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I'm intrigued. Did you dislike it, or just find it a bit much or what? I honestly think it's one of the best, i dunno, 20 films ever made



I have never got round to watching this - probably should from what I can gather...

But Look here!

yet another remake in the pipeline.....


----------



## Moggy (Jun 28, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> We should do a Miike Takashi monthly film night thing. I've got nearly all his stuff on DVD and I might even be able to arrange viewings in the big screen cinema room thing we have here.
> If anyone's interested I can't promise anything but I could look in to it.



Yes.

Yes.

And yes again  

Still haven't gotten round to getting hold of a copy of DOA3, have been hanging on to see if Tartan get their act together to release it rather than importing a copy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...



If you import get the Australian boxset. The american and chinese copy are not animorphic and have burnt in japanese subtitiles.

Tartan have no plans for DOA 3 as yet.
The Aus boxset looks cooler than the tartan covers anyway and is stupidly cheap due to the exchange rate. I think I got mine for £30 including postage. 

I didn't think there was enough intrest in a Miike night but if there are at least 3 people that can make it I suppose it would be worth it, hell it would be fun to watch his films in the big viewing room anyway. 

I still haven't asked if its possible yet. I'll ask later today.


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 28, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> I have never got round to watching this - probably should from what I can gather...
> 
> But Look here!
> 
> yet another remake in the pipeline.....




Oh sweet jesus, no 

What REALLY fucks me off is that new films that need making - such as Confedary of Dunces - stall in production, and shite like this gets through.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 28, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> If you import get the Australian boxset. The american and chinese copy are not animorphic and have burnt in japanese subtitiles.
> 
> Tartan have no plans for DOA 3 as yet.
> The Aus boxset looks cooler than the tartan covers anyway and is stupidly cheap due to the exchange rate. I think I got mine for £30 including postage.
> ...



Well i've already got the first two, so i can't really be arsed spending £30 just to get DOA3.

Found a post from about 6 months ago on another forum (can't remember which) where someone said they'd just picked up a tartan dvd and DOA3 was listed in the 'coming soon' section of the inner leaflet, although it's never appeared on their website yet. They've got the rights and everything apparently, not sure why they haven't done it yet  

I think i can guarantee there'll be way more than 3 people off these boards that would be interested in a miike night


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Well i've already got the first two, so i can't really be arsed spending £30 just to get DOA3.
> 
> Found a post from about 6 months ago on another forum (can't remember which) where someone said they'd just picked up a tartan dvd and DOA3 was listed in the 'coming soon' section of the inner leaflet, although it's never appeared on their website yet. They've got the rights and everything apparently, not sure why they haven't done it yet
> 
> I think i can guarantee there'll be way more than 3 people off these boards that would be interested in a miike night



Because I used to make a DVD review show so I get all the advance info from tartan for the year and the coming months. DOA 3 has never been on the list long as I have been getting it. I will send them an email.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh right, must have been someone talking out of their arse about it being in that leaflet then.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Oh right, must have been someone talking out of their arse about it being in that leaflet then.



They might not be, I think they always intended to release it but never actualy put it on a list to get made.

I could be because of the problems involved with getting the clean print. In the us they just gave up and used the rather crappy no anamorphic print copied from somthing else claiming there was not other copy. This is obviously not true as the Austalian copy is anamorphic without the burnt in Japanese subtitles (I think the french is too). I believe that it's very hard to get hold of this print for some reason though.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 28, 2006)

Ah well, might try and find a copy for download or something - just can't be arsed to buy a boxset when i already own the other two.

Alternatively you could play it at the miike night that you WILL organise


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2006)

Here is tartans reply




			
				PS at Tartan said:
			
		

> no immediate plans - next boxset is The Eye (which features Eye Infinity) - in October
> and of course the lovely Proposition double-disc in July


----------



## Moggy (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh right, cheers for asking.

Looks like it's gonna be a bit of a wait then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 28, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...




There's DOA3 for under a tenner on Amazon (Region 1)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000E6FNS/qid=1151500502/sr=1-13/ref=sr_1_2_13/026-1148562-6208405


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> There's DOA3 for under a tenner on Amazon (Region 1)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000E6FNS/qid=1151500502/sr=1-13/ref=sr_1_2_13/026-1148562-6208405



Don't get it. The print is appaling, it's not anamorphic and its hard to see the subs over the japanese writing. It's a fun film but not worth a tenner in that condition.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2006)

I've just been to check out the AV theatre. It's like a mini cinema!! Well as big as some cinemas I've been too,  Lovely. Also I can book it out for free! 
The only problem is I can only take a very few people with me because I will have to sign you all in and technicaly it's not exactly work related so I don't want to be asked too many questions. 

I will start a new thread with details, It doesn't have to just be a Miike night but lets keep it that way to start with.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 28, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Don't get it. The print is appaling, it's not anamorphic and its hard to see the subs over the japanese writing. It's a fun film but not worth a tenner in that condition.




Thanks.  Won't bother with it then.

What's anamorphic?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Won't bother with it then.
> 
> What's anamorphic?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Full_screen_anamorphic


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2006)

More DOA3 news just in



			
				Tartan said:
			
		

> just comes down to scheduling, that's all. We still have a number of Miike titles to come, so will keep you posted


Well that's something at least.


----------



## Reno (Jun 28, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Full_screen_anamorphic



I think this is the one:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anamorphic

In short, when it comes to DVD's an anamorphic image means a higher resolution and a sharper image when played back on a widescreen telly.


----------



## Choc (Jun 28, 2006)

march of the penguins


fantastic film


----------



## Leica (Jun 28, 2006)

_Accattone _ by Pier Paolo Pasolini, his first film.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jun 29, 2006)

Me and Pika saw Hard Candy at the cinema last night.

Was mediocre, some cliched Hollywood lines, nicely shot, acting was average, kind of interesting.....Meh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 29, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Full_screen_anamorphic




far too technical for me to be worried about.  I haven't got a widescreen tv  

Can you tell me anything about this print of "City of Lost Souls" please 'cos it's total shite

http://dvd.cd-wow.com/film-series/dvd-dvd-region-free-the-city-of-lost-souls.php

I'm not sure if that's the same one I've got.  I got it from CD Wow and it's DVD Region Free


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 29, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> far too technical for me to be worried about.  I haven't got a widescreen tv
> 
> Can you tell me anything about this print of "City of Lost Souls" please 'cos it's total shite
> 
> ...


It's the Tartan one isn't it? As far as I am aware it is only called the city of lost souls in the uk, so if thats what its called you have the tartan disc. Some of the early tartan DVDs were region free for some reason, but they were also not DVD9s (gasp) which would explain the shiteness, I can't remember if this was one of them or not but I can check later at home. 
The one to go for is the Japanese copy (called the hazard city) which includes english subtitles.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 29, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> It's the Tartan one isn't it? As far as I am aware it is only called the city of lost souls in the uk, so if thats what its called you have the tartan disc. Some of the early tartan DVDs were region free for some reason, but they were also not DVD9s (gasp) which would explain the shiteness, I can't remember if this was one of them or not but I can check later at home.
> The one to go for is the Japanese copy (called the hazard city) which includes english subtitles.




I'm going to have to check.  I'm not sure that's the picture on the front.  It DOES have subtitles and I got it from CD Wow.

DVD9s?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 29, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to check.  I'm not sure that's the picture on the front.  It DOES have subtitles and I got it from CD Wow.
> 
> DVD9s?


Looks like you might have one of the chinese ones 
http://www.dvdbeaver.com/film/dvdcompare/lostsouls.htm
http://www.dvdcompare.net/comparisons/film.php?fid=2499

I don't remember the tartan one being a particularly bad picture. If it is non anamorphic you have the Mei Ah hong kong or Tai Seng american region 0.

DVD9 is something about the amount of info you can get on a disc, tartan started with DVD5s which really isn't good enough quality for a relased DVD and is usualy what DVD recorders print at. It's  something like that anyway, i'm not an expert.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 29, 2006)

Looking at my Tartan copy now, it's anamorphic, region 0 and DVD 5.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 29, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Looks like you might have one of the chinese ones
> http://www.dvdbeaver.com/film/dvdcompare/lostsouls.htm
> http://www.dvdcompare.net/comparisons/film.php?fid=2499
> 
> ...




Can't remember the picture.  WIll check it out.  Nothing wrong with the picture on the front of the cover.  It's the subtitles.  They're horrendous.  It seems to be very badly translated or it was a horrifyingly bad script


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 30, 2006)

Surviving the Game 1994

I got off ebay 3quid, I remember it as more Action


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 30, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Can't remember the picture.  WIll check it out.  Nothing wrong with the picture on the front of the cover.  It's the subtitles.  They're horrendous.  It seems to be very badly translated or it was a horrifyingly bad script



Sounds like a hong kong disk. I wish I had bought the J disk it when I saw it in a cheap shop in Mitaka. I knew I would regret it, and I'm not going back until christmas now.


----------



## foamy (Jul 1, 2006)

watched 'Kiss Kiss Bang Bang' but fell asleep half way through, watched the rest of it last night and thought it was ok, maybe it would have been better if i hadnt fallen asleep


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 1, 2006)

Just watched the Aristocrats. While the odd bit dragged, there were also stretches - including Billy The Mime - where I swear I have never laughed so much in my life.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 1, 2006)

Amelie


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 2, 2006)

xmen3 ,not too bad for a blockbuster
united93 , better than i thought it would be but pretty harrowing


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 2, 2006)

started watching series 1 of Firefly, its pretty good


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 2, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> started watching series 1 of Firefly, its pretty good



I like it, kinda "cowboys in space"!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 2, 2006)

Watched "The Tuxedo" with Jackie Chan.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 2, 2006)

heh yeah, and Mals one liners are jsut so great


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 2, 2006)

Hero - not the Jet Li movie the remake of the 1972 Chang Cheh classic BOXER FROM SHANTUNG


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 2, 2006)

just finished watching Man on Fire, fucking brilliant film recomended to all.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2006)

finally got round to Lady Vengeance. What a beautiful, moving movie. It's amazing to see the director's style change with each movie in the trilogy.


----------



## Fong (Jul 2, 2006)

Watched Lucky Number Slevin.

One of my favorites lines..

"You must be Nick Fisher."

"Must I? It really hasn't been working out for me today."


----------



## flangelina (Jul 2, 2006)

I watched about 4 episodes of Ricky Gervais's Extras. The ones with Kate Winslet and Les Dennis are hysterical!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> finally got round to Lady Vengeance. What a beautiful, moving movie. It's amazing to see the director's style change with each movie in the trilogy.



How did you rate it against the other two vengence movies? (Mr is my favorate).

He also does quite a good vengence short on the three extreames. It's rather like a play.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 3, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> How did you rate it against the other two vengence movies? (Mr is my favorate).
> .



I thought they just got better and better - Mr Vengeance was good, Oldboy was excellent, Lady Vengeance was absolutely fantastic..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I thought they just got better and better - Mr Vengeance was good, Oldboy was excellent, Lady Vengeance was absolutely fantastic..


I think they go the other way for me.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 3, 2006)

The Corpse Bride. It takes me a while to get round to watching things


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 3, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I think they go the other way for me.




yeh, but you're a hyped-up splatterfan looking for kicks, innit?


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2006)

_Everything is Illuminated_. Not bad, often quite funny.Worth seeing for the two great performances by Eugene Hutz, frontman of the band Gogol Bodello and a dog called Mikki as Sammy Davis Jr Jr, the "seeing eye bitch". Frodo Baggins is in it as well, but he has most of his acting done by a pair of enormous glasses.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> yeh, but you're a hyped-up splatterfan looking for kicks, innit?



Not really. I put off watching it for years because I was told it was so brutal (same with Ichi the killer, which I also loved) . It' just so tradgicaly funny. Lady vengence is good too and a beautiful film, just a bit long. 
Did you watch the fade to B&W or the full colour?


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 3, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Did you watch the fade to B&W or the full colour?



full colour.. Why, explain the other version..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Sounds like a hong kong disk. I wish I had bought the J disk it when I saw it in a cheap shop in Mitaka. I knew I would regret it, and I'm not going back until christmas now.




Checked it out and yes, it is a Hong Kong version.  Something like Mei An/Ah (can't remember) Entertainment.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> finally got round to Lady Vengeance. What a beautiful, moving movie. It's amazing to see the director's style change with each movie in the trilogy.




The full colour version or the one that goes to B&W?


Sorry, just noticed Atomic's already asked that question


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 3, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> The full colour version or the one that goes to B&W?




We've done this, 4 posts ago. God, you're impatient


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2006)

Parky always wanted his vengeance films to fade to B&W as they got darker and darker. He couldn't get the technology/money to do it on Mr Vengeance (instead going for slightly washed out colour throughout) and I'm not sure if he even wanted to do it for old boy. Anyway it was always the original intention for it to fade out in Lady Vengeance so that all the blood at the end was just deep black. 
The Korean DVD has both versions but the fade to B&W is considered the 'directors cut'.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 3, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> The Korean DVD has both versions but the fade to B&W is considered the 'directors cut'.




is that the only difference (not that it's not an important one.. )


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> is that the only difference (not that it's not an important one.. )



Yes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> We've done this, 4 posts ago. God, you're impatient




I know.  Bad trait of mine  

You should watch the fade to B&W version as well

PS:  I think the director had been wanting to do a B&W version before but budget restrictions etc.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> PS:  I think the director had been wanting to do a B&W version before but budget restrictions etc.



Four posts too late again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Four posts too late again.




   That's because my system is seizing up so it actually posts the post God knows how long after I press "submit reply"  


Anyway, did you see my post about City of Lost Souls?  

I'm never buying Hong Kong Mei An Entertainment Videos again


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> That's because my system is seizing up so it actually posts the post God knows how long after I press "submit reply"
> 
> 
> Anyway, did you see my post about City of Lost Souls?
> ...


Yes I did, I try to stear clear of the HK DVDs but to be honest some have been really great of late. Yokai Daisenso (also from wow) for under a tenner was a great set of disks and all the extras (and there is plenty of them) are subbed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yes I did, I try to stear clear of the HK DVDs but to be honest some have been really great of late. Yokai Daisenso (also from wow) for under a tenner was a great set of disks and all the extras (and there is plenty of them) are subbed.




 Could have told me that ages ago


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 3, 2006)

Demolition Man last nighyt on Channel 5 wicked movie


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 3, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> just finished watching Man on Fire, fucking brilliant film recomended to all.



You should read the book (by A.J. Quinnell), it's way better than the film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2006)

Japanese Story - very beautifully filmed and acted, especially by Toni Colette. Not the best film to watch on a come down though...


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 4, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Japanese Story - very beautifully filmed and acted, especially by Toni Colette. Not the best film to watch on a come down though...



i can't stand that film though toni collette is a great actor.

saw mean creek last night, a film i've been meaning to see for ages. turned out to be rubbish. terrible pace.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 4, 2006)

The Island.

contender for top 10 Worst Films Ever Made.

what an appalling piece of shit, didn't work on a SINGLE level. Plot totally cobbled together from every bit of dystopian sci-fi ever, retina-searing product placement throughout, no script, obligatory identikit-Buscemi role, and Johannson and McGregor just.. running through expensive sets.

utter, utter, UTTER filth.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> i can't stand that film though toni collette is a great actor.


What didn't you like about it?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 4, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What didn't you like about it?



i just didn't believe in their relationship.
and how emotionally attached they had become.

and the bit when he dies...seemed to drag on forever.

you seen 'last life in the universe?'

now that was more of a believable relationship.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 4, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> The Island.
> 
> contender for top 10 Worst Films Ever Made.
> 
> ...



I thought it was a perfectly good scifi idea that was Michael Bayed to death instead of going for a fun jaunt down some moral issue avenues.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 4, 2006)

i've tidied that up for you




			
				ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I thought it was a perfectly good scifi idea - *stolen from The Village, The Matrix etc - *that was Michael Bayed to death instead of going for a fun jaunt down some moral issue avenues *which it stole wholesale from Logan's Run and Gattaca.*


----------



## belboid (Jul 4, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> stolen from The Village, The Matrix etc -


actually stolen from the original film called _The Island_ -but which Bay, et al, refused to accredit or acknowledge at all - until they were forced to.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 4, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i've tidied that up for you



Not fair, the Ewan that was dieing was in a bit of a moral quandary that I found quite fun. Nothing Logan about that. 

Don't get me wrong I hated it, but I was lucky enough to see an early press screening, so not only did I not have to shell any money out on such a piss poor film, I got to see all the journos laughing all the way though and rubbing their hands. 

What a waste of money, all those stupid explosions. Mind you if I wish for sci-fi and moral issues I might get another code 46.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 4, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> actually stolen from the original film called _The Island_ -but which Bay, et al, refused to accredit or acknowledge at all - until they were forced to.




ah, didn't know that. Did the previous film predate Logan's Run? I mean, LR isn't a GREAT film but it shaped most of The Island. Especially all the bloody running.

In fact, The Island would have benefitted from a Peter Ustinov character. Replace Steve Buscemi with, I dunno, Stephen Fry in a big beard and bearskin


----------



## belboid (Jul 4, 2006)

cant remember the exact dae - fairly sure its after LR but before Gatacca, Matrix, Village.  It was a really low budget job that got almost no release - so, presumably, Bay (or whoever) thought they could get away with it.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 4, 2006)

anyway, as long as we can all agree the Island is filth (with Suplex's caveats grudgingly acknowledged) and move on


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 4, 2006)

The Crow. Bit OTT Gothy-fantasy for me, but it was fun to play spot-the-bits-where-they-cut-around-the-dead-lead-actor. Also, it's starting to look a bit dated. And the Big Baddy looks like Neil out of The Young Ones.

SG


----------



## maya (Jul 5, 2006)

*?!?*

"Ilsa, She-Wolf of the SS"   

and the less than fortunate follow-up: "Ilsa, Harem Guardian Of the Sheiks"-   

(yeah, i need to get out more...
wasn't me that rented those, though...)


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> "Ilsa, She-Wolf of the SS"
> 
> and the less than fortunate follow-up: "Ilsa, Harem Guardian Of the Sheiks"-
> 
> ...



Class !  

I've never actually seen the film but I did once go to a Halloween party dressed as her.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 6, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> "Ilsa, She-Wolf of the SS"
> 
> and the less than fortunate follow-up: "Ilsa, Harem Guardian Of the Sheiks"-
> 
> ...



Is that the same as 'Isla the wicked warden'?


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Is that the same as 'Isla the wicked warden'?



Second sequel in the series. It was original a differently titled film, starring the same lead actress. Then they decided to re-title it to ride the success of the previous _Ilsa_ films (so to say)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 6, 2006)

Anyway it's terrible. Huge german bush everywhere.


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Anyway it's terrible. Huge german bush everywhere.



Mostly American and assorted Euro bush actually.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 6, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> Mostly American and assorted Euro bush actually.



Really, I thought it was all german.


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Really, I thought it was all german.



The first two Ilsa films, including its star and director, were American (shot on the set of US sitcom Hogan's Heroes) with a bit of European co-funding and the last one was made by Spanish sleazemeister Jess Franco. There was a long article on the series in Video Watchdog recently, which was probably more entertaining than sitting through the films.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 6, 2006)

Well I've only seen the wicked warden (on fast forward) and it was shotola


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Well I've only seen the wicked warden (on fast forward) and it was shotola



I'm sure it was. 

Being German I just felt I had to come to the defence of my home grown bush.


----------



## Leica (Jul 7, 2006)

Recently I watched the Handmaid's Tale and Joseph Losey's Eve.


----------



## Reno (Jul 7, 2006)

I watched I Married A Witch, which was just as funny and charming as when I first saw it as a kid and Martin Scorsese's New York New York, which is one of my favourite films of his. 

Also watched most of The Short Films of David Lynch. Really love The Grandmother.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 7, 2006)

Who want's to be a millionare interactive version two picture edition.

Only works as entertainment when drunk.


----------



## maya (Jul 7, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Is that the same as 'Ilsa the wicked warden'?


nah, that's the _third_ film in the triquel... tricycle... trilogy... erm  i _think_ 

not that i'm an expert on this or anything


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 7, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Who want's to be a millionare interactive version two picture edition.



is that the director's cut that you can only buy in Korea where all the characters clothes dissolve scene by scene until in the end they're completely naked. And animated. That you can't buy here?


----------



## maya (Jul 7, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Anyway it's terrible.


yes, they are horrible.  

it wasn't me renting those films though, and anyway i had no choice- the friendship in question is already going sour, so i didn't want to quarrel over something as insignificant as b-film* taste (or lack of it)  

(*well, it's "z" more like...)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2006)

The first two episodes of northern exposure series one


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 7, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> is that the director's cut that you can only buy in Korea where all the characters clothes dissolve scene by scene until in the end they're completely naked. And animated. That you can't buy here?



Why you little pisstaking . . . . . . . .

It used to be my Job, that's why I have all the DVDs. After it finished I still felt the need to keep buying  crap from all over the place but I think I'm over it now for the most part.


----------



## Skim (Jul 7, 2006)

We watched Irma Vep the other night. Lame, arthouse wank.

IMDB entry

Have a DVD of It's a Wonderful Life this weekend, so things can only get better.


----------



## muser (Jul 7, 2006)

Skim do you want to know about arthouse wank, then I suggest watching 'pi'.
I did and paid 10 pounds for the privilege. It was recommended in this forum (should have known right then) and because I was skeptical I did an IMDB check and they generally raved about the film.
I won't do a critique, the film doesn't deserve it. Keep well away.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2006)

Pi is great! You must be a popcorner.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 7, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Skim do you want to know about arthouse wank, then I suggest watching 'pi'.
> I did and paid 10 pounds for the privilege. It was recommended in this forum (should have known right then) and because I was skeptical I did an IMDB check and they generally raved about the film.
> I won't do a critique, the film doesn't deserve it. Keep well away.




It's an excellent movie and you're a monkey


----------



## Dandred (Jul 7, 2006)

Ripley's Game......  but strange


----------



## fishfingerer (Jul 7, 2006)

Soylent Green.


----------



## muser (Jul 8, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> It's an excellent movie and you're a monkey



What is so excellent about it homo sapien 
Just like a dog you sniff shit and think its a treat.


----------



## muser (Jul 8, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Pi is great! You must be a popcorner.



Loved Aronofsky's requiem for a dream, this was pants though. Stereotypical lead role the tormented genius who also has a mental disorder. I know the film cost 60,000 and the eraserhead type cimeatopgraphy is to be commended. But this felt like the book sophie's world, but without the same thought or direction.


----------



## Dj TAB (Jul 8, 2006)

I watched a selection of Blackadder episodes from the newly released entire box set.......

Money - the one with the baby eating bishop of bath and wells from the first series

Private plane - from Blackadder goes forth with Ade Edmonson and Rik Mayall playing pilots....

pure class..........


----------



## maya (Jul 9, 2006)

*insomniac universe*

well at the maya towers we've just finished a marathon of *Aeon Flux* episodes (the excellent mid-90's animation series, not the godawful film adaption starring an unsuitably applecheeked hollywood actress and stupid glossy special effects which ruined everything  )

the mood got even more eerie by the fact that police were busy with some sort of major operation in our area, lots of police helicopters buzzing around and strange sounds and cars and stuff in the middle of the fucking night, for god's sake  

i'd forgotten how strange these series were, it's very "of it's time" in a way (animation has come FAR!), but IMO that only adds to the charm...

and the odd/erotic powerplay thingy between aeon and her arch-nemesis trevor goodchild is kind of fun. 

(i kinda fancy aeon a little bit, i think...oops, shouldn't have mentioned that, should i? cough.)


----------



## keefor (Jul 9, 2006)

Babylon


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 10, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> not the godawful film adaption starring an unsuitably applecheeked hollywood actress and stupid glossy special effects which ruined everything



I managed about two minutes of that on a plane. Utter shite (well the first two minutes were anyway).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 10, 2006)

keefor said:
			
		

> Babylon


5?


----------



## Skim (Jul 10, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Skim do you want to know about arthouse wank, then I suggest watching 'pi'.
> I did and paid 10 pounds for the privilege. It was recommended in this forum (should have known right then) and because I was skeptical I did an IMDB check and they generally raved about the film.
> I won't do a critique, the film doesn't deserve it. Keep well away.



<puts Pi on wank avoidance list>

Did a Jimmy Stewart double bill over the weekend, starting with It's a Wonderful Life and then Harvey, which was on telly yesterday afternoon. Harvey was terrible – the kind of thing which gives the farce genre a bad name.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 10, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> <puts Pi on wank avoidance list>
> 
> Did a Jimmy Stewart double bill over the weekend, starting with It's a Wonderful Life and then Harvey, which was on telly yesterday afternoon. Harvey was terrible – the kind of thing which gives the farce genre a bad name.




aw, harvey is a top film


----------



## citydreams (Jul 10, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> <puts Pi on wank avoidance list>
> 
> Did a Jimmy Stewart double bill over the weekend, starting with It's a Wonderful Life and then Harvey, which was on telly yesterday afternoon. Harvey was terrible – the kind of thing which gives the farce genre a bad name.



I've got Mr Smith Goes To Washington on DVD if you want to restore your faith...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> aw, harvey is a top film



Yeah haven't seen it for years but I remember it being great. I seem to remember there being a question mark over the end as to weather Harvey Actualy did exist. 

Am I wrong?


----------



## Reno (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm afraid I also can't stand Harvey. Never liked its cloying whimsy and it's a one joke movie with a joke that I never found terribly funny.


----------



## Leica (Jul 10, 2006)

Just got back from seeing Queen Christina at the movies, absolutely brilliant film and Greta Garbo is utterly amazing.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 11, 2006)

been too busy to watch movies but when I get back from the Glade and I'm poor, i have this lot to work through:

13
The Beat That My Heart Skips
Cronos
Three Burials of Melqiades Estrada
Come & See
Brick
Broken Flowers
Virgin Suicides
Our Man Flint
Cool Hand Luke
Dazed & Confused
The Dirty Dozen
Dead Or Alive.

which should keep me busy


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 11, 2006)

Sponge Bob Square Pants Movie, it rocked, i love it, i just got it on dvd


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 12, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Loved Aronofsky's requiem for a dream, this was pants though. Stereotypical lead role the tormented genius who also has a mental disorder. I know the film cost 60,000 and the eraserhead type cimeatopgraphy is to be commended. But this felt like the book sophie's world, but without the same thought or direction.



See I much preferred PI to Requiem... Requiem isn't what I would call viewing pleasure... It's just like a cinematic kick in the bollocks.  pi is a good piece of art though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Come & See


Be sure to watch this on Monday or Tuesday evening. 


<evil cackle>


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 12, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> Sponge Bob Square Pants Movie, it rocked, i love it, i just got it on dvd



Any film that resolves any lose ends with 'rock' is good in my book.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 12, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Be sure to watch this on Monday or Tuesday evening.
> 
> 
> <evil cackle>




I've had it for a couple of months. it NEVER seems to be the right moment.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 12, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I've had it for a couple of months. it NEVER seems to be the right moment.



You have our man flint? I've been looking for that but can only ever find in like flint. 
I loved that film as a kid but didn't realise it was a parody/comedy.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> You have our man flint? I've been looking for that but can only ever find in like flint.
> I loved that film as a kid but didn't realise it was a parody/comedy.




Downloaded it at the weekend. Can't find The President's Analyst yet though. I'll copy it if you want, it's not fantastic quality but it'll do 

James is


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I've had it for a couple of months. it NEVER seems to be the right moment.


There never is - you just have to grasp the nettle I'm afraid


----------



## Skim (Jul 12, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> I've got Mr Smith Goes To Washington on DVD if you want to restore your faith...



Cheers, but I've seen it already


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 12, 2006)

Final Fantasy vii : Advent Children , the best CGI ive seen , really beautiful film , kicks the shit out of anything pixar have done. 

Anyone who's played the game will recognise a few characters. And the story is typical final fantasy . well wirth a look


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jul 12, 2006)

Me and el boyfriendo bought Drop Dead Fred DVD for £5 the other day....

We love that film, both saw it when we were kids and wanted a friend like DDF


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> been too busy to watch movies but when I get back from the Glade and I'm poor, i have this lot to work through:
> 
> 13
> The Beat That My Heart Skips
> ...




Cool Hand Luke has got to be one of my favourites films


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 12, 2006)

Troy, i kind of liked it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2006)

Atomic

A bit of advice please as I don't understand all the different versions etc that keep coming out.

Which of these should I get?

http://www.thehut.com/hut/99675.product


http://www.dvd.co.uk/product.asp?id=TVD3554&PURL=dvddeals.at/Eupadvd&P36=3WFWSN&CID=0&CTY=8


What's the difference (besides Region) please?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 12, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Atomic
> 
> A bit of advice please as I don't understand all the different versions etc that keep coming out.
> 
> ...



Never seen the second region 0 cover before. 

I didn't think tartan did much outside of the UK. The only difference could be that it is ntsc but that never really bothers me in fact some of tartans old ntsc to pal transfers have been a bit crap and I would prefer the pal speed up (ntsc has less frames and lines so if you play one on a uk system it generaly speeds it up a bit. You speed up a film by about 2.5-3 minutes).
Tartan rarely do a pal (in fact I don't think they have ever) transfer from film. 

Anyway it doesn't say it's ntsc so I don't know.

I have the origonal chinese disks which are fine look cooler and are cheaper.

The best set is the chinese ultimate 9 disk set with a much better transfer than the origanal (apparently but I'm quite happy with mine) including tons of extras and a re-edit of all the films into one in the correct timeline order.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Never seen the second region 0 cover before.
> 
> I didn't think tartan did much outside of the UK. The only difference could be that it is ntsc but that never really bothers me in fact some of tartans old ntsc to pal transfers have been a bit crap and I would prefer the pal speed up (ntsc has less frames and lines so if you play one on a uk system it generaly speeds it up a bit. You speed up a film by about 2.5-3 minutes).
> Tartan rarely do a pal (in fact I don't think they have ever) transfer from film.
> ...



Well I don't know the difference between PAL and NTSC except that I can watch them both.  Always prefer to buy Region 2 or Region 0 as it means I can lend them to people who can only watch Region 2 or 0 (although mine's region free so I could buy cheaper versions but prefer to share - cos I'm nice  )


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 12, 2006)

The dirty dozen is an ok film, it sticks to the general plot of the book but completely rewrites the charecters involved; Napoleon is effectivly removed, the token black bloke becoming just that, a token, Maggot is made to be less calculating and a religious fanatic, the weedy pathetic one remains but his role in the film is more comic than intrinsic to the plot as in the book, the only prisoners that retain their own style are Franko and the big american indian bloke, who's still very much cut down. Some charecters are almost completly cut out, the hangman is removed completely, the Cpl gaurd is more moving scenery than a charecter etc.

The focus shifted a bit, from the men and the training and interpersonal interactions, to a more conventional pick the men, train the men, lead the men to battle type film. Worth watching, not a patch on the novel.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 12, 2006)

didn't know there was a novel. Wasn't Aldrich just trying to turn the movie into a Vietnam metaphor anyway, so that probably explains the shift in emphasis


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm having a bit of a crap TV fest at the moment: have just finished watching S1-4 of Babylon 5 and have just started on Dark Angel...altho that is more driven by the opportunity to lust over Jessica Alba than the show itself...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 12, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Skim do you want to know about arthouse wank, then I suggest watching 'pi'.
> I did and paid 10 pounds for the privilege. It was recommended in this forum (should have known right then) and because I was skeptical I did an IMDB check and they generally raved about the film.
> I won't do a critique, the film doesn't deserve it. Keep well away.



Pi is fantastic. 

Have you taste glands checked.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 12, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I'm having a bit of a crap TV fest at the moment: have just finished watching S1-4 of Babylon 5 and have just started on Dark Angel...altho that is more driven by the opportunity to lust over Jessica Alba than the show itself...


Season 5 was a bit of a let down. Best ignored.

Dub: Yeah the book is a classic, E. M. Nathanson. I've got a copy kicking around here if you want to borrow it sometime. Not sure about the vietnam element, i've only seen the film once. I tend to go through these things (books or films) two or three times to really pick up on the details.

I liked Pi.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 12, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I'm having a bit of a crap TV fest at the moment: have just finished watching S1-4 of Babylon 5



LOL I've just recently watched the first couple of series


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jul 12, 2006)

Blue Underground Region 0 NTSC copy of Salon Kitty (Import)....
Incedentally, NTSC runs at 30 frames equivalent (480i 30Hz) and as a result   films have to undergo a process called 4:2;2 pulldown in order to compensate for the 12 Hz difference between films 48Hz & NTSC's 60 Hz...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2006)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> Incedentally, NTSC runs at 30 frames equivalent (480i 30Hz) and as a result   films have to undergo a process called 4:2;2 pulldown in order to compensate for the 12 Hz difference between films 48Hz & NTSC's 60 Hz...


Fucking hell - you must be a colleague of mine


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 12, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Fucking hell - you must be a colleague of mine


Shut up and bung another copy of friends in the machine.


----------



## muser (Jul 12, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Troy, i kind of liked it



Peter o' toole gives the performance of his life when he visits achilles and begs for the body of his son.
I defy anyone not to be moved.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2006)

Defied.
Performance of his life?
Pah!
Tis Laurence Of Arabia, of course, or maybe High Spirits.


----------



## muser (Jul 12, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Pi is fantastic.
> 
> Have you taste glands checked.



Pi is for pretentious, middle class adolescents (who have failed their maths exam). A beautiful minds did it far better. And if you disagree with that I will swing for your fucking chin


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2006)

Fuck off - A Beautiful Mind was schmaltzy crap and nothing like Pi - the only thing they have in common is maths.
You are Paul Ross and I claim my £5


----------



## muser (Jul 12, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Fuck off - A Beautiful Mind was schmaltzy crap and nothing like Pi - the only thing they have in common is maths.
> You are Paul Ross and I claim my £5



You mean a beautiful mind had a plot, a subplot, engaging characters and paid more than lip service to mathematical pursuits. While pi...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2006)

..was a thriller and more about paranoid consipracy theories than anything else.


----------



## muser (Jul 12, 2006)

Look orang utan (your name suits you by the way) the film made little or no sense. Why would the corporate bods (lead by pamala hart) try and rough him up for information about mathematical model regarding the stock exchange. His models gave little or no returns, and it isn't an exact science anyway. His mentor (an opportunity missed) and him had silly arguments, when really a mini thesis would have wet the appetite for the film in general.
I was never convinced he was as great a mathematician as the movie protrayed him to be. Not one mention of string theory, QFT, QCD or J.F.Nash's 'non cooperative game' paper or another like it. Poor all round


----------



## muser (Jul 12, 2006)

Harvey is a great film as is cool hand luke.


----------



## muser (Jul 12, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Fuck off - A Beautiful Mind was schmaltzy crap and nothing like Pi - the only thing they have in common is maths.
> You are Paul Ross and I claim my £5



So mainstream = crap, art house toss = good. Well there you have it folks.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ultraviolet.

Good imagery, not much plot. Visual fun, another moving comic book.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> So mainstream = crap, art house toss = good. Well there you have it folks.


Not at all!
Mainstream = mostly crap
Art house = mostly crap

I didn't understand the maths in Pi. I don't understand any maths. 
I didn't even know what was going on.
But I still loved it.
I hate most films like that though.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Pi is for pretentious, middle class adolescents (who have failed their maths exam). A beautiful minds did it far better. And if you disagree with that I will swing for your fucking chin




What a fucking absurd statement. They're not even about the same thing, you dullard.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> So mainstream = crap, art house toss = good. Well there you have it folks.




yes, there's what orang utan said, in a nutshell.

Apart from where he said nothing of the sort..


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> What a fucking absurd statement. They're not even about the same thing, you dullard.



So they aren't two films about mathematical practitioners trying to solve age old theorems? I got to say this surpasses your usual tripe.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> So they aren't two films about mathematical practitioners trying to solve age old theorems? I got to say this surpasses your usual tripe.




oh well done. So in the same way, we should assume that Once Upon A Time In The West and Wild Wild West are about the same thing because erm.. they both have horses in them and have West in the title.

tit.


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> yes, there's what orang utan said, in a nutshell.
> 
> Apart from where he said nothing of the sort..



Orang utan at least had the decency to admit that he didn't understand the maths involved, so he was viewing the film purely on the basis of cinematography, which I did admit was impressive. Though this a film does not make. There is a certain chic surrounding films like pi, not well known, slightly esoteric, good production values for the genre its appealing to i.e. arthouse types. But the substance is said film is lacking, and that is why he should be avoided, because it panders to particular mindset of which I and many do not belong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Orang utan at least had the decency to admit that he didn't understand the maths involved, so he was viewing the film purely on the basis of cinematography, which I did admit was impressive.


Again, you're putting words into my mouth - I didn't mention the cinematography at all, though that is a major part of why I liked it. I found it intriguing and exciting, though I didn't quite understand it.
I didn't understand Primer either, but I thought that was a bag of shite.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Orang utan at least had the decency to admit that he didn't understand the maths involved, so he was viewing the film purely on the basis of cinematography, which I did admit was impressive. Though this a film does not make. There is a certain chic surrounding films like pi, not well known, slightly esoteric, good production values for the genre its appealing to i.e. arthouse types. But the substance is said film is lacking, and that is why he should be avoided, because it panders to particular mindset of which I and many do not belong.




yes yes, i'm a wilful obscurantist with a loathing of conventional narrative and story arcs and the like. If it's low-budget indie nonsense count me in.

and you're a monkey


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> oh well done. So in the same way, we should assume that Once Upon A Time In The West and Wild Wild West are about the same thing because erm.. they both have horses in them and have West in the title.
> 
> tit.



That is a pathetic comparison. If you have seen both films then tell me about the protaganist in both films, their lives, their pursuits. What about the central theme of the movie. Come dub, you don't have your sidekick on this thead, go give him a nudge so he can help you slander me.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Peter o' toole gives the performance of his life when he visits achilles and begs for the body of his son.
> I defy anyone not to be moved.



ROFLMAO


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Orang utan at least had the decency to admit that he didn't understand the maths involved, .




I don't think a thorough understanding of mathematical theory stops one enjoying the narrative in any way. Failure to fully comprehend the Golden Ratio doesn't stop me getting the gist and then following the story that results.

It's a bollocks argument, muser


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> That is a pathetic comparison. If you have seen both films then tell me about the protaganist in both films, their lives, their pursuits. What about the central theme of the movie. Come dub, you don't have your sidekick on this thead, go give him a nudge so he can help you slander me.




yes, it was a pathetic comparison. Intentionally so. I was taking the piss out of you.


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> yes yes, i'm a wilful obscurantist with a loathing of conventional narrative and story arcs and the like. If it's low-budget indie nonsense count me in.
> 
> and you're a monkey



Is calling me a monkey the highest form of abuse. Try answering a few questions, one I have put to you as I honestly feel you are the monkey (insult to monkeys) and I the homo sapien. Make that homo sapien superior.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Is calling me a monkey the highest form of abuse.



no, it's just more lighthearted than other terms of abuse i could wheel out. Almost playful, if you will. Because nothing you're saying is actually bothering me, I'm just enjoying watching you talk shite


----------



## jodal (Jul 13, 2006)

I liked Pi
I liked A Beautiful Mind

Two films about two very different things and coming from very different perspectives in my mind...

as you were.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 13, 2006)

jodal said:
			
		

> Two films about two very different things and coming from very different perspectives in my mind...



thankyou


----------



## Belushi (Jul 13, 2006)

Pi has Hassidic Jews who are always good viewing, A Beautiful Mind made me fall asleep.


----------



## jodal (Jul 13, 2006)

Pi made me fall asleep. But I watched it again and loved it.

<goes off to get Pi image for desktop>

EDIT: <Finds Magnum PI image and uses instead  >


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I don't think a thorough understanding of mathematical theory stops one enjoying the narrative in any way. Failure to fully comprehend the Golden Ratio doesn't stop me getting the gist and then following the story that results.
> 
> It's a bollocks argument, muser



So what you are saying is that he could have fed you any old shit and you would have blithely accepted he knew what he was talking about. As I have already stated sean gullette did not convince me he was a great mathematician. He was far too aloof to be taken seriously. Showing the audience of a man in study is no good if what comes out of his mouth is egotistical pap. You are following a small herd in liking this film. The fact that the herd is without me should make you happier.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 13, 2006)

actually, muser, i saw this film in a professional capacity to review, before it was released and before there was a herd to follow. So i reached my own conclusions. As i do in general. 

I've also reached several fairly damning but ultimately amusing conclusions about you, but this is a family show


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> no, it's just more lighthearted than other terms of abuse i could wheel out. Almost playful, if you will. Because nothing you're saying is actually bothering me, I'm just enjoying watching you talk shite



Pertinent shite. Dub it is impossible for you to defend this film without resorting to invective.


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> actually, muser, i saw this film in a professional capacity to review, before it was released and before there was a herd to follow. So i reached my own conclusions. As i do in general.
> 
> I've also reached several fairly damning but ultimately amusing conclusions about you, but this is a family show



wow, the great dub is no sheep. Glad you cleared that up.


----------



## jodal (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> So what you are saying is that he could have fed you any old shit and you would have blithely accepted he knew what he was talking about. As I have already stated sean gullette did not convince me he was a great mathematician. He was far too aloof to be taken seriously. Showing the audience of a man in study is no good if what comes out of his mouth is egotistical pap. You are following a small herd in liking this film. The fact that the herd is without me should make you happier.


Isn't the point of the film that his genius has made him crazy hence his maths isn't up to scratch?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2006)

I still haven't seen Pi... I might watch it this weekend


----------



## jodal (Jul 13, 2006)

Don't bother, apparently the numbers don't add up.


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I still haven't seen Pi... I might watch it this weekend



If you don't have copy, I got one that I will freely donate.


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

jodal said:
			
		

> Isn't the point of the film that his genius has made him crazy hence his maths isn't up to scratch?



No his maths is up to scratch, the way he is interpreting his findings aren't.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2006)

jodal said:
			
		

> Don't bother, apparently the numbers don't add up.


My maths isn't that good anyway - I probably won't notice


----------



## jodal (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> No his maths is up to scratch, the way he is interpreting his findings aren't.


Ah, I'm sorry.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Pertinent shite. Dub it is impossible for you to defend this film without resorting to invective.




No, it's entirely possible to defend this film without resorting to invective. It's just not as much fun as calling you a monkey.

Monkey


----------



## DrRingDing (Jul 13, 2006)

anyhoo 

I watched Jaws (called 'the deads mouth' in danish  ) and Dr No last night.

very good, very good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2006)

Pi fight!


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> No, it's entirely possible to defend this film without resorting to invective. It's just not as much fun as calling you a monkey.
> 
> Monkey



Well there you have it folks, either you are intellectually challenged (or a monkey in dub talk) or you understand the inner workings of narrative cinema (me )


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> ) or you understand the inner workings of narrative cinema (me )



Oh dear. You are not coming across well I'm afraid.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 13, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Pi fight!


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

an idle boast atomic, I don't know everything


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Well there you have it folks, either you are intellectually challenged (or a monkey in dub talk) or you understand the inner workings of narrative cinema (me )




that polarity doesn't even fit the argument you're making, does it?

because you're a monkey.


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> that polarity doesn't even fit the argument you're making, does it?
> 
> because you're a monkey.



You are now trying to dissect my argument without making an argument of your own. Counterproductive to say the least. Monkeys could do better than you, and are!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

Dub - please, as an ape, I take exception to you using the word monkey pejoratively. Stop sullying primates everywhere!


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> You are now trying to dissect my argument withoutmaking an argument of your own. Counterproductive to say the least. Monkeys could do better than you, and are!




I wasn't aware I had an argument to make, beyond my earlier assertion that Pi is not arthouse wank, and that an understanding of maths is not essential to enjoying it. Beyond that, I'm just abusing you for shits n giggles


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I wasn't aware I had an argument to make, beyond my earlier assertion that Pi is not arthouse wank, and that an understanding of maths is not essential to enjoying it. Beyond that, I'm just abusing you for shits n giggles



So the film is reduced to cinematography and narrative. Well at last we have it. Mr Aronofsky did well with the cinematography but little else. I have a friend who is an engineer who dispises anything that isn't mainstream, or mainstream offbeat. I brought the film while in his company and I had high hopes and commented on that fact, only to tell him a few days later that is was rubbish. He said he could have told me that.
I truly feel deflated that I lacked so much as it promised so much.
On IMDB they are recommending 'proof', has anyone seen it, is it worth getting. I will only download, no more cash transactions.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> So the film is reduced to cinematography and narrative.



where did anyone say that? you're rather fond of putting words into people's mouths aren't you, monkey?


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> where did anyone say that? you're rather fond of putting words into people's mouths aren't you, monkey?



I'm saying that you waste of purile drivel. 35,000 post and not a sensible one in there, you must be desperate to impress people who already know what you're all about.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> I'm saying that you waste of purile drivel. 35,000 post and not a sensible one in there, you must be desperate to impress people who already know what you're all about.


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

Pi, stick to magnum pi folks, its alot more fun


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

>



Hit the nail on the head monkey

Sorry amoeba, its not insult monkeys day.


----------



## jodal (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> On IMDB they are recommending 'proof', has anyone seen it, is it worth getting.


I thought it was better suited as a play than as a film. Still, worth seeing imho.


----------



## Iam (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Sorry amoeba, its not insult monkeys day.



You're just scared the monkeys will easily show up your substandard brain...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 13, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Pi is for pretentious, middle class adolescents (who have failed their maths exam). A beautiful minds did it far better. And if you disagree with that I will swing for your fucking chin



1. Call outs online are for sad little children

2. Pi was a FICTIONAL film, unlike Beautiful Mind which was based on FACTUAL events.

And not as good - in fact BM is JUST as full of chlichés as any other movie about a math/physics genius.

You're more than entitled to your opinion on Pi - and you've expressed it sort of well - but you are very much in the minority of people who've seen it and disliked it.

Blinding soundtrack as well.

Anyway, back to the dissappointment that was S5 of Bab5 - could have been SO much better, and you can see it in the eps where they had money and were certain that they could continue shooting, but the whole teeps sub plot would have been far more fun had they simply focussed on Lyta's 'Doomsday telepath' development I reckon.

And the Crusade TV series deviates on several occassions from the Pilot movie...and has anyone seen the 'Rangers' stuff? Done after Crusade...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> 1
> Anyway, back to the dissappointment that was S5 of Bab5 - could have been SO much better, and you can see it in the eps where they had money and were certain that they could continue shooting, but the whole teeps sub plot would have been far more fun had they simply focussed on Lyta's 'Doomsday telepath' development I reckon.
> 
> And the Crusade TV series deviates on several occassions from the Pilot movie...and has anyone seen the 'Rangers' stuff? Done after Crusade...



I like that the little boy from lost in space is in it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

Isn't he also in Gentle Ben?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2006)

Are you thinking of my two dads and BJ and the bear?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2006)

IMDB is our friend and it says no.

He has done a lot of VO work. I love the fact that if you do sci, your sci fi CV somehow gets you more sci fi. He was also someone on DS9.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 13, 2006)

After season 5 i'm not even going to waste time downloading the crusades rubbish.

Yesterday was Alexander, how fucking dull that was. The flashbacks were uninteresting, the pissing about with "is he gay, isn't he gay?" and the fucking irish accents  what the hell was that about!?


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

New World, romantic pioneering adventure. I got a soft spot for films like this


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

I've just been sent Kingdom Of Heaven - fuck knows why I ordered it!


----------



## waverunner (Jul 13, 2006)

Dad's Army - the movie


----------



## muser (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I've just been sent Kingdom Of Heaven - fuck knows why I ordered it!



Ignore orlando bloom and the film is ok


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I've just been sent Kingdom Of Heaven - fuck knows why I ordered it!



It's shite.

Man on fire, not finished it yet, but i'm having fun.


----------



## jodal (Jul 15, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Ignore orlando bloom and the film is ok



Not really, the film is shit with or without the Bloom.


----------



## muser (Jul 16, 2006)

jodal said:
			
		

> Not really, the film is shit with or without the Bloom.




Have you seen oliver stone's epic alexander? That is what I'm judging it on. It is not in the troy or gladiator category, but it is in a B or C list along with alexander.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 16, 2006)

Season 4 of 24, just finished it.

Jack Bower = teh est!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 16, 2006)

Ghost Ship


----------



## worker bee (Jul 16, 2006)

Roman Polanski night for me.  Chinatown and his adaptation of Tess of the D'urbervilles.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 17, 2006)

saving face - (dir: alice wu, usa, 2004).

there aren't many films out there with a dominant chinese american cast and i hope this one won't be the last. i loved every second of this. lots of lesbo sequences, dead pan humour and an accurate depiction of traditional vs modern chinese culture.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 17, 2006)

Sideways. 

I love it.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 17, 2006)

Feed.

don't watch this after eating too much is all I can say.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2006)

Beautiful boxer about a Muay Thai boxer who's a transvestite and eventually has a sex change.  Based on the real story of Mong Toom


----------



## bellator (Jul 17, 2006)

Watched Sideways this afternoon.  I thought Kingdom of Heaven was shite with or without Orlando.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2006)

The Jacket - one of those isitadreamorisitreality type films with an always excellent Adrien Brody as a 'dead' soldier in a mental hospital who is treated by being put in a strait jacket and shoved in a morgue drawer for hours so he trips out, only he travels into the 'future'. 
It was pretty good actually - nice twists, even though this kind of thing's been done before, but the visuals are quality and there's an excellent discordant soundtrack by Brian Eno. 
Keira Knightley is very poor in it though even though you get to see here bare


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> The Jacket - one of those isitadreamorisitreality type films with an always excellent Adrien Brody as a 'dead' soldier in a mental hospital who is treated by being put in a strait jacket and shoved in a morgue drawer for hours so he trips out, only he travels into the 'future'.
> It was pretty good actually - nice twists, even though this kind of thing's been done before, but the visuals are quality and there's an excellent discordant soundtrack by Brian Eno.
> Keira Knightley is very poor in it though even though you get to see here bare



sounds like a book called "The Star Rover"by jack london....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 18, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> The Jacket - one of those isitadreamorisitreality type films with an always excellent Adrien Brody as a 'dead' soldier in a mental hospital who is treated by being put in a strait jacket and shoved in a morgue drawer for hours so he trips out, only he travels into the 'future'.
> It was pretty good actually - nice twists, even though this kind of thing's been done before, but the visuals are quality and there's an excellent discordant soundtrack by Brian Eno.
> Keira Knightley is very poor in it though even though you get to see here bare



I had been really looking forward to this as I like stuff like Jacobs Ladder and the I inside. Sadly this was utter turd with a lack of any real twist and a boring wet cop out of an ending.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 18, 2006)

waverunner said:
			
		

> Dad's Army - the movie



:O it any good?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 18, 2006)

i liked Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> :O it any good?



not seen it?  

it's fucking brilliant.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 21, 2006)

we watched Me & You & Everyone You Know last night.

quite good. another US movie which is full of special  little wistful or insightful moments that don't actually add up to a helluva lot, but it was funny, well made, the child actors were brilliant..

 "You poop into my butt hole and I poop into your butt hole... back and forth... forever."


----------



## undercover (Jul 21, 2006)

Syriana.... Not sure whether it was any good or not, I'm not sure I really understood what was going on!!

Excellent acting by Clooney amongst others, but I lost the plot a bit in the second half (was stoned and doing a bit of ironing which didn't help).

It was engaging enough to warrant a second viewing soon though methinks.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2006)

Cutie Honey, live action.

Feh. Nice tits but too cutesy. (what was I expecting?)


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 21, 2006)

Watched 'Stay' with Ewan McGregor. It was bollocks.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Jul 21, 2006)

Cicade de Deus (City of God): Brazilian film about it's teenage crime lords, shot with a Tarantino-esque flair and realism. No. 18 in the IMDB's Top 250 Films of All Time.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 21, 2006)

Monty Python's Holy Grail.

Average, I'm afraid


----------



## kakuma (Jul 21, 2006)

i watched animatrix

it's alreet....


----------



## Diamond (Jul 22, 2006)

CARS

Absolute shite. Solid bid for the most republican-corporate principles in one film ever. The story/characters/execution are rubbish as well.


----------



## Leica (Jul 22, 2006)

Paolo & Vittorio Taviani, _Good Morning Babylon_ (1987).
The story of two close brothers, Andrea and Nicolo, who emigrate to the United States from Sicily and get a job in Hollywood working in the construction of the set for D.W. Griffith's _Intolerance._


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 22, 2006)

_They Came Back_

A French Canadian zombie film in which nobody gets eaten and nothing scary happens... in fact nothing happens at all - it's fucking shit!!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 22, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> i watched animatrix
> 
> it's alreet....



some intresting animation  but crap stories


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 22, 2006)

Flash Gordon - A perfect film to drink to, that way you laugh your head off at the beginning, but have something else to do when it get towards the end and starts dragging.

Dodge Ball - Funny film, i like it.


----------



## kakuma (Jul 22, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> some intresting animation  but crap stories



yeah, i think the people who made most of them already had these animations pretty much done and just bolted the matrix onto the side so they could get some free promotion.....


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jul 22, 2006)

hudson hawk


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 23, 2006)

survive style 5+ 

japanese film made for a western audience.
didn't like it. too busy and gave me a headache.


shopgirl 

v good. not into love films but this one got me soft.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 23, 2006)

Leica said:
			
		

> Paolo & Vittorio Taviani, _Good Morning Babylon_ (1987).
> The story of two close brothers, Andrea and Nicolo, who emigrate to the United States from Sicily and get a job in Hollywood working in the construction of the set for D.W. Griffith's _Intolerance._




a great film, and a reminder that i should try and track down a copy of their movie Kaos, which i haven't seen in 20 years but first watched just before i went to live in Italy..


----------



## kakuma (Jul 23, 2006)

Pawn said:
			
		

> hudson hawk


----------



## Leica (Jul 23, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> a great film, and a reminder that i should try and track down a copy of their movie Kaos, which i haven't seen in 20 years but first watched just before i went to live in Italy..


I know _Kaos_ by heart. In fact all their films are very good. My father grew up in an environment very similar to the rural settings and situations they describe (for example in Padre Padrone) and their images and landscapes are familiar to me.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 23, 2006)

Trauma - could seen to hold my attention, couldn't figure out who killed the singer was it Spider from Coronation Street? thought about giving it a 2nd viewing but is it worth it?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2006)

Saw Over The Hedge last night. LOVE it!!  Aaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
Needed something light and sweet and it delivered.  


Might watch The Secretary later tonight.


----------



## lordaragorn (Jul 23, 2006)

I watched Enemy at the Gates( I know it's not a new movie).İt was very nice movie.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 23, 2006)

watched All The Pretty Horses this afternoon.

Pretty dire, really.. I loved the book so much, the film was always going to struggle, but in attempting to fit the book into 2 hours it lost everything that gave the book meaning - the sense of dread, Cole's transition into manhood. The prison section is the heart of the book and they glossed over it.

I also wonder if the film would even have made any sense without reading the book, it was so weirdly episodic.

missed opportunity


----------



## Skim (Jul 24, 2006)

Watched Rebel Without A Cause again and was surprised at how little of the film I could remember from when I last watched it almost 20 years ago. I was a bit disappointed, in that I found it hard to engage with the film – Jimmy Dean just doesn't do it for me, I'm afraid.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 24, 2006)

A Room for Romeo brass....highly enjoyable, much darker than I expected mind


----------



## Bomber (Jul 24, 2006)

Nothing ! However tonight I will be watching The Getaway ~ Steve McQueen and Cape Fear with Peck, Mitchum etc.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 24, 2006)

i've been downloading much faster than i can watch. Tonigth it might be Fantastic Planet (been after this for ages!), Chronos, The Searchers or Don't Look Now.

something chirpy at any rate


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2006)

Casablanca.  Colorized.

Wrong, just wrong wrong wrong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2006)

I watched the rest of Kingdom Of Heaven last night - dreadful dreadful crap, thought the siege machinery was cool. Orlando Bloom is the woodenest matinee idol since I don't know when and Marton Csokas played the worst leering panto villain I've seen in a while.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 25, 2006)

watched some more Black Books last night.

I respect their decision to leave it at 3 series, but even still - fuck, i could watch that programme forever.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 25, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> watched some more Black Books last night.
> 
> I respect their decision to leave it at 3 series, but even still - fuck, i could watch that programme forever.



I know what you mean. For me only black books and futurama can take so many repeated viewings.

It also makes me feel quite good and romantic for being a awkward sod and smoking and drinking to much.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 25, 2006)

Firefly, first three episodes and Serenity, how did this manage to fly under my radar so completely? Liked it a lot


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 25, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Firefly, first three episodes and Serenity, how did this manage to fly under my radar so completely? Liked it a lot



By being canceled half way though by fox and not shown on TV here?
The fuckers even paid for a compleate season and just wouldn't let them finish. What did they have to lose?


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 25, 2006)

Finally got round to watching Come & See.

not entirely sure i'm glad that i did


----------



## belboid (Jul 25, 2006)

stunning tho innit?


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 25, 2006)

yeh, it is. it will stay with me a long long time.

right now i want to watch Animaniacs or something


----------



## The Groke (Jul 25, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> watched some more Black Books last night.
> 
> I respect their decision to leave it at 3 series, but even still - fuck, i could watch that programme forever.



I think it actually improves on repeated watchings.....


----------



## belboid (Jul 25, 2006)

it's still a damn tough call between clownrobics & the ace of spades as the funniest tv comedy scenes i've ever seen


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Finally got round to watching Come & See.
> 
> not entirely sure i'm glad that i did


Indeed - I summoning up the courage to watch it a second time


----------



## Phenol (Jul 26, 2006)

Flight of the Phoenix - recorded it off Sky.

Laughably poor!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

con air, wicked film... cilobrac, that the origonal one or the new crappy remake?


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 26, 2006)

Bride of Frankenstein!  

SG


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 26, 2006)

Some Danish flick called 'Manslaughter', about an activist who runs over a rozzer. Pretty good.


----------



## jodal (Jul 26, 2006)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> Some Danish flick called 'Manslaughter', about an activist who runs over a rozzer. Pretty good.



That's called 'Drabet' in Danish. If you liked that you should watch 'Arven' and 'The Bench' they are awesome films too.


----------



## Bomber (Jul 26, 2006)

As a result of a recent 'Film Noir' thread I have set myself a task to plough through a series of rental/cheapo market stall/TCM channel Noirs. Be they Neo Noir, Tech Noir, Film Noir or Carte Noir   ............

 last night I did the original Cape Fear


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 26, 2006)

*Cheers!*




			
				jodal said:
			
		

> That's called 'Drabet' in Danish. If you liked that you should watch 'Arven' and 'The Bench' they are awesome films too.


Certainly will!


----------



## herbsman (Jul 26, 2006)

*Watched Wolf Creek last night*

This film should be compulsory viewing for any prospective gap year students.

Based upon a true story about some falconio style murders by a redneck in the Australian outback

"Jeez Ma! dem locals are strange!"


----------



## H.Dot (Jul 26, 2006)

Lord Of The Mic Battle Arena Vol 1


----------



## Phenol (Jul 26, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> con air, wicked film... cilobrac, that the origonal one or the new crappy remake?


new crappy remake


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 26, 2006)

herbsman said:
			
		

> This film should be compulsory viewing for any prospective gap year students.
> 
> Based upon a true story about some falconio style murders by a redneck in the Australian outback
> 
> "Jeez Ma! dem locals are strange!"


Full of tension. Shame it won't work on repeated viewings.


----------



## foamy (Jul 26, 2006)

Grizzly Man - spent all the time watching it trying to work out if it was a spoof.

The Proposition - very good but too quiet and atmospheric to watch on my small TV and whirring DVD player


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 27, 2006)

foamy said:
			
		

> Grizzly Man - spent all the time watching it trying to work out if it was a spoof.



the only film in which i wanted to thank a killer bear.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 27, 2006)

Bad Boys 1 and 2


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 27, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> Bad Boys 1 and 2


Wow that's a five hour sit in I don't envy. BB2 has been bayed within an inch of it's life.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 27, 2006)

Finally got around to watching Fight Club; how I've managed to avoid spoilers for seven years is a miracle, going into it I just assumed "middle-class bored cunts fight at night, one of 'em dies possibly" or summat, how wrong I was, and how pleased I was, a genuinely very good and funny film. Had to rewind and pause "that" bit right before the credits as I thought I was going mad. 

I say.


----------



## fishfingerer (Jul 27, 2006)

Just watched Breakfast On Pluto in the open air cinema. Not one of Patrick McCabe's best books but a great film despite some wobbly moments like a hopelessy miscast Gavin Friday.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 28, 2006)

Clerks 2, wasnt bad but wasnt amazing, but saying that i wasnt a huge fan fo the first Clerks os if you liked the first one deff worth watching.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 28, 2006)

The I inside.

Far better than the shitty turd that is the Jacket.


----------



## Leica (Jul 29, 2006)

_Alphaville_ was on again, with the adorable Eddie Constantine. I love this film.

"I'd like to make a call"
"Local or intergalactic?"

"You go through life protecting the things you love the most"

"Here are gentlemen Jekyll and Hyde"


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 29, 2006)

*Redrum!*

_The Shining_

After all these years, it still scares the shit out of me. Jack Nicholson's best film I reckon.


----------



## Moggy (Jul 29, 2006)

Heat and Collaternal in preperation for Miami Vice next week  

Between the two of them i still regard the coffee shop screne and the final handshake in Heat to be a couple of the most poweful scenes.


----------



## muser (Jul 29, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Heat and Collaternal in preperation for Miami Vice next week
> 
> Between the two of them i still regard the coffee shop screne and the final handshake in Heat to be a couple of the most poweful scenes.



So right you are. The sound track for miami vice looks good, as does the trailers for the film. One of the posters above mentioned jekyll and hyde and I always thought that david wickes adaptation was the best I've seen. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099875/
Kenneth brannagh tried to do it with frankenstein, but didn't quite manage the feat.


----------



## Leica (Jul 29, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> One of the posters above mentioned jekyll and hyde and I always thought that david wickes adaptation was the best I've seen.


That was a scene from Alphaville. Have you seen Rouben Mamoulian's Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde by the way?


----------



## madamv (Jul 29, 2006)

*I heart Huckabees*

and I really do.  What a mind blowing film.  Wonderful stuff.   

I heart Mark Wahlberg.   Interesting to learn that David O Russell, the director/writer had a bit part in Adaptation.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jul 29, 2006)

24 - Series 1, disc 2. 

Ok, I'm a little late.


----------



## foo (Jul 29, 2006)

i was rather drunk & stoned but i watched tsotsi last night. 

i thought the ending was poor but the film kept me glued (albiet swaying a bit              ) and the lead actor's definitely someone to watch out for. not only did he have an amazing face, he had a truly stunning presence and acted his socks off. 

i'll definitely watch it again...sober.

edit: i'd like to get hold of the soundtrack. the music was thumping.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 30, 2006)

My Super Ex-Girlfriend, was amusing to say the least and work watching if you not doing anything else.


----------



## mhendo (Jul 30, 2006)

Syriana, finally.

Excellent film.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 30, 2006)

Primer and The Bourne Supremacy. Enjoyed both.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 31, 2006)

More Firefly, episodes 3-7.

I <heart> Kaylee


----------



## dada (Jul 31, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> More Firefly, episodes 3-7.
> 
> I <heart> Kaylee



too bad the show is cancelled.  
i enjoyed it too.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 31, 2006)

Repo Man - forgotten how much I enjoyed this, but also what a fucking mess it is 

"let's go eat some sushi.. and not pay for it!"


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 31, 2006)

lets see, yesterdays movies where as follows, Donnie Darko, Infernal Affairs II and then Pirates of the Caribbean again as my sister dragged me out to see it with her as no one else would go.... got free pop corn


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 31, 2006)

madamv said:
			
		

> and I really do.  What a mind blowing film.  Wonderful stuff.
> 
> I heart Mark Wahlberg.   Interesting to learn that David O Russell, the director/writer had a bit part in Adaptation.



Great film, one of my favorates.  Fuckabies!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 31, 2006)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> Primer and The Bourne Supremacy. Enjoyed both.


What's primer like? Sounds quite interesting, but after seeing a few films like it and finding them dissapointing to say the least I have been keeping my distance.


----------



## Phenol (Jul 31, 2006)

Got Wolf Creek and The Machinist to have a gander at tonight. Which would you recommend (if any)?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 31, 2006)

cilobrac said:
			
		

> Got Wolf Creek and The Machinist to have a gander at tonight. Which would you recommend (if any)?



Have not seen The Machinist but would like to know what you think. Wolf Creek is good but there is only one viewing in it. Quite tense stuff, not a film for happy times.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 31, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> What's primer like? Sounds quite interesting, but after seeing a few films like it and finding them dissapointing to say the least I have been keeping my distance.



Good bit of a head fuck. But I think its a film you may need to watch a few times to really get a proper grasp on the story.

Good performances held together by a great script that you really have to concentrate on.

Its short (only 1hour and 10 minutes) and a very low budget indie film-but if thats your thing I'd recommend it.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 31, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Have not seen The Machinist but would like to know what you think.



Machinist rock-watch it. The transformation of Bale for the role is fucking mind blowing.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jul 31, 2006)

Final Destination 3.

Oh, what a waste of time.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Aug 1, 2006)

Last 2 DVD's
V for Vendetta & Nigel Kneale's Beasts disc 1.....


----------



## lynne8 (Aug 1, 2006)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> _The Shining_
> 
> After all these years, it still scares the shit out of me. Jack Nicholson's best film I reckon.



scares the hell out of me too!!  It's on tv here all the time lately!

I just watched Run Lola Run, subtitles, but strange little film, quite good.


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Repo Man - forgotten how much I enjoyed this, but also what a fucking mess it is
> 
> "let's go eat some sushi.. and not pay for it!"


a mess??  a mess!!  wash your mouth out with generic soap!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 1, 2006)

DarthSydodyas said:
			
		

> Final Destination 3.
> 
> Oh, what a waste of time.



What about the interactive choose who dies thingy, how was that?


----------



## Phenol (Aug 1, 2006)

Well I watched Wolf Creek - it takes about 55 minutes for anything to happen. Once things get going it's a decent shocker, if a little obvious.

Started The Machinist but I was falling asleep - I'll finish it tonight - absolutely astonished at Bale's weight loss to get into the role especially after watching Batman Begins the other night! Anyway I got 15 minutes in and it looks like my kind of film. Dark, moody direction.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 1, 2006)

ive heard good things of the Machinist, let us now how it is


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 1, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> ive heard good things of the Machinist, let us now how it is


tis good, if slightly holy (with regards to its plot holes, not its biblical references)

Last night I watched _Dias di Santiago_ - a grim story about a retired Peruvian marine. Gripping but ultimately depressing.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Aug 1, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> What about the interactive choose who dies thingy, how was that?


  Dunno.  I wanted to die 3/4 of a second through the film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 1, 2006)

DarthSydodyas said:
			
		

> Dunno.  I wanted to die 3/4 of a second through the film.



I quite liked the first two.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Aug 1, 2006)

I watched Rabbit Proof Fence on telly last night. It was very sad but a lovely film 

I loved Daisie, the little girl, she was soooooo cute!!


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Aug 1, 2006)

Same here.  The second one managed to do the original some justice, but the 3rd is the nail in the coffin.


----------



## Phenol (Aug 1, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> ive heard good things of the Machinist, let us now how it is



Well, I finished watching it this afternoon AND I think I'll watch it again. Absolutely superb!!!!!! Echos of Memento and Fight Club but Christian Bale is just so mesmerising he takes the film to a higher level. Utterly bleak and depressing but very intelligent and worthwhile. If you like dark, moody and shocking it's a cracker!!!
A future classic and cool as fuck somehow!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 2, 2006)

bought my self Futurama all four box sets the other day and im slowly working my way through them although not in any particular order, ive seen season1 disks 1 and 2, season 2, disks 1 and 3 and last night we watched season3 half of disc 1, the reason for trhe crazy watching pattern is that my flat mate watched the ones inbetween while ive been at work and not gonna watch them again so soon.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 2, 2006)

cilobrac said:
			
		

> Well, I finished watching it this afternoon AND I think I'll watch it again. Absolutely superb!!!!!! Echos of Memento and Fight Club but Christian Bale is just so mesmerising he takes the film to a higher level. Utterly bleak and depressing but very intelligent and worthwhile. If you like dark, moody and shocking it's a cracker!!!
> A future classic and cool as fuck somehow!



sounds pretty decent, will have to look into buying/downloading it


----------



## etnea (Aug 2, 2006)

Watched "The Sweet Hereafter", an incredibly bleak canadian film about how a community deals with the aftermath of a disaster, all the families' stories linked both by their shared tragedy and by the lawyer who goes from house to house, trying to generate support for a lawsuit.
I'm still undecided as to whether I liked it or not, but it was certainly memorable.


----------



## Phenol (Aug 2, 2006)

It's becoming obvious that I'm on a film 4 fest this week (wife's away - i'm bored etc.) . I just finished watching Festival. 
Really enjoyed it - great black comedy - lot's of wellish known faces - part tragic part laugh out loud - worth a watch in my view and if you know Edinburgh (which I do) and the fringe fest (which I don't) it's probably got lot's to interest you!
Recording Dead Man's Shoes tonight. Any good?


----------



## Reno (Aug 2, 2006)

cilobrac said:
			
		

> Recording Dead Man's Shoes tonight. Any good?



Yes, and much better than Festival.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 3, 2006)

WHAT A STEAMING PILE OF BOLLOCKS


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 4, 2006)

Bring It On - 

another steaming pile of bollocks. I've nothing against high school movies, but this was DIRE.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 4, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Bring It On -
> 
> another steaming pile of bollocks. I've nothing against high school movies, but this was DIRE.


Mrs Suplex loves it. 

I just don't understand why we are together.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 4, 2006)

lol i remember watching Bring it on years ago, is that the one with Kirsten Dunst and cheerleading? i was walking round tescos and saw a "Bring IT On 2", i was both shocked and appauled.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Aug 4, 2006)

*Finally...*

got round to finishing watching the Matrix, that was on TV a few months ago.   Hadn't seen it before.  While the fighting is a bit overdone, overall I liked it, moments of great profundity.  And even if accidentally, it raises fundamental issues about life, death, the nature of reality, free will, the question of agency.  Very good.


----------



## kakuma (Aug 4, 2006)

i watched zombi last night, that is fuckin ace

i got that, bicycle thieves, and django for $10


----------



## kakuma (Aug 4, 2006)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> got round to finishing watching the Matrix, that was on TV a few months ago.   Hadn't seen it before.  While the fighting is a bit overdone, overall I liked it, moments of great profundity.  And even if accidentally, it raises fundamental issues about life, death, the nature of reality, free will, the question of agency.  Very good.



i rewatched that last week, it's still good, thwe action still looks good even since so many people have copied it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 4, 2006)

Shame the next two are twaddle. They keep making me forget that the first one is pretty good stuff.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah first one is wicked, and the animatrix is ok, if you wanna watch them in order of brilliance though its gotta be, number2, number3 and then number1. bought "the Ultimate Matrix" the other week, 10 discs for 15 quid, bargain.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 4, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> yeah first one is wicked, and the animatrix is ok, if you wanna watch them in order of brilliance though its gotta be, number2, number3 and then number1. bought "the Ultimate Matrix" the other week, 10 discs for 15 quid, bargain.



But only one good disk. Not a bargin anymore.


----------



## Phenol (Aug 4, 2006)

Dead Man's Shoes last night. 
Quite straight forward revenge film. Great Derbyshire accents. Nasty deaths. Always check your kettle before you fill it up


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 6, 2006)

Last night I watched The Sting, classic con film starring Paul Newnam, Robert Redford and Robert Shaw:






Magic stuff!


----------



## bmd (Aug 6, 2006)

The Proposition, surprisingly good.

Watching Dumplings tonight.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 6, 2006)

miami vice - 

as a kid, i loved the television intro to the series. speed-boats, cutesy ass shots of women in bikinis and hard looking guys in terrible white suits .
like magnum p.i, the actual show sucked. it was boring. too much dialogue and maybe a minute of action.

as for the 2006 michael mann version...well,
the idea is great - it's fuckin' crockett and tubbs man!
but don't fall for it!!!! this warning goes for every sane person with a ounce of cinematic dignity!!!!!!!! 

don't do it, you've been warned!!!!


----------



## foo (Aug 6, 2006)

this afternoon i watched the Millionairess - Sophia Loren and Peter Sellars.

absolutely barking


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2006)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. First Burton/Depp movie I've liked in a long time.


----------



## Juice Terry (Aug 7, 2006)

Sucker Free City

superb, San Francisco gets the Spike Lee treatment.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 7, 2006)

Jubanile.

Can't think what to say right now.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 7, 2006)

last night i watched both RV (the new Robin Williams one) and Just MY Luck (Lindsay Lohan one), just my luck was as bad as i was epexcting it to be, buti  thought RV would be entertaining, but alas it was not and was also shit,


----------



## madamv (Aug 7, 2006)

I have just watched Mary Poppins.

Ohh  I so love that film.  What a darling Mary is..  'Its a jolly holiday wiv Mary'

And you just have to get over Dick VD.  Mary is the one that we love.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 7, 2006)

fuck mary    i love the wonderfull  monstrocty  that is  dick van dyke ....   i want  him to   suddenly grow    300 foot talll  and tap dance a path of  distuction through  london till mary  makes   one of those penguin waiters  grow to the same size  and they batlle it  out
  and  the bank the dad works at is flodded with   the blood of the  dieing  penguin     and the old banker  drown  slowly in  his tomb of money  as  the   triampfull scream of the  van dyke beast is hear all over london


----------



## madamv (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow.  You have really planned that havent you?  

*backs away slowly*

And how can you say fuck Mary - just like that.  She is a goddess, heathen


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 7, 2006)

no.... i'm  just that twisted

and no shes not a goddess she is a witch  and should be burnt at the stake ....     spoon full of sugar?  obviously a song andbout drugs .. just look at the halucanations the kids have ....    and   at the bank     she must  have spiked the bankers with extasy or summin


----------



## G. Fieendish (Aug 7, 2006)

Re:Shippou-Chan's last few comments
_Then, suddenly the British Army unleash the power that is contained in the legendary Steam Ball to power a giant, baroque Mecha of Queen Victoria to challenge the primeval monster that is Dick Van Dyke to a battle to the Death.....  _


----------



## maya (Aug 8, 2006)

i've just finished watching this dvd marathon:

Dark City -> Stalingrad

now i just want to crawl up in the armchair with a blanket and sit up the whole night, calming down with my headphones and a nice quiet cd...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2006)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> Re:Shippou-Chan's last few comments
> _Then, suddenly the British Army unleash the power that is contained in the legendary Steam Ball to power a giant, baroque Mecha of Queen Victoria to challenge the primeval monster that is Dick Van Dyke to a battle to the Death.....  _



i didn't really like steam boy ......    perhaps  they  should  go with a steam powered laser cannon in orbit


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 9, 2006)

_Dr. Strangelove_, for the first time ever... and the bastard DVD fucked up 20 minutes from the end


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 9, 2006)

lol that sucks Purves...
True Romance: Directors Cut, awesome film, tarantinos first script


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2006)

I forgot to say I watched to sir with love on sunday. I had been waiting years to see that film. I have always liked the lulu song and was curious as to what the film might contain. 
Quite good cheary nothing much happens fun.


----------



## maya (Aug 9, 2006)

*Hysteria* (1965)
- great B&W Hammer horror film which isn't really a horror film, more of a thriller...and a very good one, at that.

An american wakes up in a London hospital after a car accident, and can't remember anything, not even his own name. 
The only thing he was carrying on him was a picture of a beautiful woman.
Someone mysteriously pay all his hospital bills and arrange an apartment for him to stay in, but he doesn't know who they are (or who he is and what the f*** is going on)

I started out watching this on a completely random impulse, not expecting anything from it at all, but it just got better and better and i got sucked into the weird twist and turns of the mystery...

The leading actor also starred in "bring me the head of alfredo garcia", IIRC?
anyway, quality all the way...Hitchcock, eat your shorts!

i wouldn't mind watching this again...


----------



## tastebud (Aug 9, 2006)

Last night I watched the pilot episode of Twin Peaks. Introducing my Twin Peak virgin boyfriend to it too. 
Yesterday I also watched 3/4 of Bagdad Cafe. Which was okay but obviously not okay enough for me to watch the end. I might do some day I guess.


----------



## Macaroni Pony (Aug 10, 2006)

I watched for the 3rd time "The Grizzly Man" - superb Werner Herzog documentary about  failed actor Timothy Treadwell who lived unarmed with Grizzly bears in Alaska for 13 summers before they killed him. 

Some of Treadwells hand held shots are stunning and at times, its quite a sad film - he was obviously looking for a point to his life and used the bears to justify it. 

Also, in the HMV "3 for £20" thing i got these 3 that i haven't seen yet;

Thumbsucker
Sling Blade (anyone seen this?)
A History of Violence

plus Millers Crossing for £2.99


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 10, 2006)

Macaroni Pony said:
			
		

> Thumbsucker


someone's just given me a copy of that - let us know if it's worth watching please!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 10, 2006)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> someone's just given me a copy of that - let us know if it's worth watching please!


I am also interested.


----------



## Macaroni Pony (Aug 10, 2006)

Will let you know - should watch it tonight  

I like this quote from someone on Amazon about it - "I went to see this movie alone. I left and physically couldn't talk for about an hour afterwards. I was soulfully affected by this film and i can't decide why".

Dubversion liked it from what i remember reading.


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 10, 2006)

Last night I wathed Deliverance. Have never seen it all the way through and had taped it from Channel 5 a few months ago. 

Excellent movie, am listening to Dueling Banjos which I have just download.

Does anyone know if the Channel 5 version was cut in any way?


----------



## Reno (Aug 10, 2006)

colbhoy said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the Channel 5 version was cut in any way?



Depends on how they make the "piggy" squeal. Did Ned Beatty get raped ? It's still quite a shocking scene today and it used to get cut down quite a bit for TV.

I never watch films on Channel 5 because often they are cut and shown in the wrong ratio. Deliverance looks great in its original widescreen compositions, but Channel 5 insists on showing most films panned & scanned, which means visually you loose half of the image and the editing gets screwed in the process.


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 10, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> Depends on how they make the "piggy" squeal. Did Ned Beatty get raped ?



He did, you can see clearly that he is being raped but I just don't know whether they cut some of the angles. 

Not that I really wanted a close up, honest!


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 11, 2006)

Red Eye-somewhere in between bunk and anverage thriller by Wes Craven a director who clearly had it-but has lost it now.

The Squid & The Whale for tongiht.


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 11, 2006)

_The Hills Have Eyes_

Thought I'd stumbled on a classic I vaguely remembered from my childhood - didn't know there was a piss-poor remake  

Not having much luck with the ol movies at the moment


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 11, 2006)

the kingdom (part one) - danish flick. eerie not scarey. interesting, can't wait to see part two.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2006)

Me & You & Everyone We Know - I loved this film - a very sweet little film with some beautifully observed scenes of families and childhood - not so sure about the central female character - she's a bit twee and kooky and would be regarded as a crazy stalker in real life. The father and the kids are great though and I like the arty bits - very cutting!


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Aug 11, 2006)

the bliar witch on film 4, first time i've seen it all the way through, its pretty good


----------



## maya (Aug 11, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> the kingdom (part one) - danish flick. eerie not scarey. interesting, can't wait to see part two.


actually "part two" was a bit unfinished, because the actor (Enst-Hugo Järegard?) who plays the head doctor died very suddenly and they couldn't (or wouldn't) make any more episodes without him...


----------



## Skim (Aug 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Me & You & Everyone We Know - I loved this film - a very sweet little film with some beautifully observed scenes of families and childhood - not so sure about the central female character - she's a bit twee and kooky and would be regarded as a crazy stalker in real life. The father and the kids are great though and I like the arty bits - very cutting!




I didn't know what to make of this film – it was kind of sweet, but not much in the film really stuck with me afterwards. I did like the romance between the kooky woman and the shoe salesman, though. And, on a more shallow level, I really liked the top she was wearing   







Watched A History of Violence last night, which I quite enjoyed... don't know if there was enough in it to make me want want to see it again, though. I fancy going on a Cronenberg binge – may have to see which of his films Screenselect have got in stock. Existenz and Dead Ringers are the ones which have always stuck with me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2006)

Branded to kill. Except I fell asleap five minutes in. I will try again tonight.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 14, 2006)

Just finally finished watching Head - the Monkees attempt at a movie - It's like one long acid session, except you keep thinking it's the monkees, they should be fresh faced and silly but not in a trippy way. Worth a watch anyway.


----------



## Reno (Aug 14, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> actually "part two" was a bit unfinished, because the actor (Enst-Hugo Järegard?) who plays the head doctor died very suddenly and they couldn't (or wouldn't) make any more episodes without him...



The whole second series got made. It's been shown a couple of times on the BBC now and I got it on DVD from Denmark. It's just that a planned third series never got made due to the death of two of the older cast members (the actress who played Sigrid Drusse has died as well)

I watched The Squid and the Whale, which was great and I attempted to watch Mirrormask, but I felt my eyes were getting raped by the visual overkill and gave up after 30 minutes. It just looked like someone spent too much time on Photoshop and the fake looking digital imagary never made me believe in this world. Not keen on that whole "juggling crusty circus clown" aesthetic either.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Superman Returns. Ok but still another blooody remake  

Brandon Routh as Clark Kent good but as Superman nar (Reeve) will always be best.

Did full asleep so missed ending.


----------



## Reno (Aug 14, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Superman Returns. Ok but still another blooody remake



A sequel actually.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2006)

boohoo said:
			
		

> Just finally finished watching Head - the Monkees attempt at a movie - It's like one long acid session, except you keep thinking it's the monkees, they should be fresh faced and silly but not in a trippy way. Worth a watch anyway.



I used to freeking love that film but I stuck the DVD on a couple of days ago (I got sent one free when it came out) to show Mrs Suplex how amazing it was and found it to be quite painful. Directed (and I think even written) by Jack Nicholson don't you know. He even appears in it if you don't blink. 

I still love the black and white dance davey does in his top hat though. Some good quotes ("i'm the dummy") but mostly dull as fuck.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 14, 2006)

Infernal Affairs III - gave up halfway through as too tired, and decided I needed to watch I and II again as was totally confused  

A Bittersweet Life - Korean movie.  Bit slow but picked up.  Have decided that maybe gangster type flicks confuse me as was a bit confused with this as well


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Infernal Affairs III - gave up halfway through as too tired, and decided I needed to watch I and II again as was totally confused o



Better to watch them one night after another I think. It doesn't help that the younger versions of the actors look nothing like they do 9 years in the future. I'm sure make up would have been more effective.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2006)

Stuck On You - very silly and lots of laughs - I love Farrelly Brothers films - they're funny, sweet and sensitive and not as much in bad taste as people percieve them to be.


----------



## muser (Aug 14, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Superman Returns. Ok but still another blooody remake
> 
> Brandon Routh as Clark Kent good but as Superman nar (Reeve) will always be best.
> 
> Did full asleep so missed ending.



Why go and then complain, its not big or clever. Ireally got a problem with people going to films that they will instinctively dislike.


----------



## muser (Aug 14, 2006)

*Just brilliant*

Just saw why the coen brothers are rated so highly. The man who wasn't there. If you like billy bob thornton please please please watch friday night lights as it is a real gem of a movie (prescribed by a friend, who has now become a legend).


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 14, 2006)

> Why go and then complain, its not big or clever. Ireally got a problem with people going to films that they will instinctively dislike.



 becaues I was hoping this wasn't going to be shit. 
not that I said Superman Returns was shit.


----------



## bellator (Aug 14, 2006)

Watched Training Day this afternoon, thought it was pretty good. Got a bit confusing though.


----------



## Moggy (Aug 14, 2006)

bellator said:
			
		

> Watched Training Day this afternoon, thought it was pretty good. Got a bit confusing though.



Watch Narc, it bears quite a few similarites in style but is by FAR a superior film.

Plus Ray Liotta is fucking good.


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 14, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix Live at Woodstock


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 15, 2006)

Branded to kill.

Managed to watch the whole thing this time. All I can say is WTF? Can they really have been making such crazy films so early? 

One of the best  endings of a film to rank along with.
Dead or alive
one (from one two three) 
Dead or alive final
Walker 
rat phink a boo boo


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Why go and then complain, its not big or clever. Ireally got a problem with people going to films that they will instinctively dislike.


Why? I watch films I know I won't like cos I want to watch everything to keep a sense of perspective and cos I'd rather watch a shit film than shit telly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Plus Ray Liotta is fucking good.


Nowhere near as talented as his little brother Tarka





(sorry, I never tire of that)


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2006)

his French cousin sûrement?


----------



## Moggy (Aug 15, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Nowhere near as talented as his little brother Tarka
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2006)

Big Lebowski - at Somerset House, in the open air, drinking White Russians


----------



## Hollis (Aug 15, 2006)

I watched "The Virgin Spring".. strangely compelling seeing that not alot happened.. well abit did, but there weren't any good stunt scenes/special effects etc.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 15, 2006)

Dead Presidents, it was shit and took too long to get into and then just seemed to end to quickly.


----------



## mhendo (Aug 15, 2006)

A couple of nights ago, saw _War of the Worlds_. Thought it was pretty good, actually, despite having low expectations and disliking Tom Cruise. That Dakota Fanning is a great actor, and i think she's one child star who will continue to be successful into her teen and adult years.

Last night, watched _Fun with Dick and Jane_ (last year's remake). Doesn't hold together very well as a movie, but there are some funny bits and some decent anti-corporate moments.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Aug 15, 2006)

Just sitting down to watch The Blues Brothers


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 15, 2006)

The Garden State

Very enjoyable and life-affirming.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 15, 2006)

That the one with the guy from Scrubs?

Saw it at the weekend - was lovely.  I thought I wanted to see a slasher flick but got this instead on a whim - def worth seeing.


----------



## keithy (Aug 16, 2006)

'Somersault'

I was finally in the mood to watch it again.


----------



## maya (Aug 16, 2006)

*!?*

had a really bad trip to a czechoslovakian 1960's film about two girls running wild and indulging in mindless consumption of food, art and sensual pleasures...

apparently it was a biting critique of the communist regime, and was banned for years and years...but i really didn't notice.

what freaked me out was the rapid shift between black-and-white and (i thinkkkk??) swirly psychedelic colours, aswell as the abscence of any meaningful dialogue except for some extremely annoying gargles and laughs from the blonde one...

also i want to decorate my room in the same way, with big plant leaves around the bed and eggs in jars on wobbly shelves and anatomical maps of insects.

...and oh, it was called "Daisies". fuck knows why.


----------



## Moggy (Aug 16, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> had a really bad trip to a czechoslovakian 1960's film about two girls running wild and indulging in mindless consumption of food, art and sensual pleasures...
> 
> apparently it was a biting critique of the communist regime, and was banned for years and years...but i really didn't notice.
> 
> ...




Ah, the two Maries... Good film  

Did a double bill of Back To The Future and Ferris Bueller's Day Off (which went surprisingly well together) followed by Kidulthood, which i had somewhat mixed feelings of - see seperate thread.


(Did you see Daisies on dvd btw maya? Have been dissapointed that it hasn't been released over here, might get round to buying a US copy at this rate...)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2006)

Mean Creek - pretty good - well acted at least, esp by the little girl and the bully. Like a darker Stand By Me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 16, 2006)

Kinvig

Apparently never repeated and never before on video since it was first transmitted in 1981. Not quite as I remember and the liner note ruined it for me saying the writer did not intend Kinvigs exploits to be ambiguous (real or mentalist head wrong fantasy?) - it was all bollocks, the end. Bastard. 

The canned laughter is shit too.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 16, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> actually "part two" was a bit unfinished, because the actor (Enst-Hugo Järegard?) who plays the head doctor died very suddenly and they couldn't (or wouldn't) make any more episodes without him...



damn.

i did suspect that four episodes in total was too short in telling such a massive story. the hooks throughout is what british television should be like...

saw gaau ji ('dumplings' in english). interesting film that plays on the  urban myth of asians eating aborted fetuses. recommend!!!!


----------



## Reno (Aug 16, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> damn.
> 
> i did suspect that four episodes in total was too short in telling such a massive story. the hooks throughout is what british television should be like...



Read a bit further down.  




			
				CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> saw gaau ji ('dumplings' in english). interesting film that plays on the  urban myth of asians eating aborted fetuses. recommend!!!!



I absolutely love this film. Chris Doyle, who is probably the greatest cinematographer working today shot this and I though this looked absolutely stunning.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 16, 2006)

Watched Inside Man.  Thought it was quality.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 16, 2006)

Family guy the movie, please, give me back that wasted hour (i fast forwarded to see if it improved).


----------



## k_s (Aug 16, 2006)

I got the dvd of that scorsese documentary about bob dylan. Went down a treat with a spliff and a bottle of wine it did.


----------



## maya (Aug 16, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> (Did you see Daisies on dvd btw maya?


yep- my aussie mate found it on dvd in Beijing... english subtitles though!


----------



## Skim (Aug 17, 2006)

Watched The Apostle and really enjoyed it. Robert Duvall played a preacher who starts a new life for himself in another town after his marriage goes down the pan. He builds a new church and builds another congregation, until his past catches up with him.

I was completely engrossed in the preacher character, who is constantly in dialogue with Jesus, asking him what to do next and which path to take. There was a devout fervour that ran through the film and I – although*an atheist – just got immersed in it completely. It wasn't just about belief but about the strength of community –*perhaps that's what made it so strong for me. Terrific performances throughout, very simple and naturalistic – Duvall was utterly compelling right from the start.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 17, 2006)

Napoleon Dynamite.

I enjoyed it much more than the first time, I guess you have to be in the mood.


----------



## Phenol (Aug 17, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Napoleon Dynamite.
> 
> I enjoyed it much more than the first time, I guess you have to be in the mood.




I just don't get this film at all. Thought it was just dull and unfunny.
What am I missing?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2006)

A sense of humour?


----------



## maya (Aug 17, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Watched The Apostle and really enjoyed it. Robert Duvall played a preacher who starts a new life for himself in another town after his marriage goes down the pan. He builds a new church and builds another congregation, until his past catches up with him.
> 
> I was completely engrossed in the preacher character, who is constantly in dialogue with Jesus, asking him what to do next and which path to take. There was a devout fervour that ran through the film and I – although*an atheist – just got immersed in it completely. It wasn't just about belief but about the strength of community –*perhaps that's what made it so strong for me. Terrific performances throughout, very simple and naturalistic – Duvall was utterly compelling right from the start.


- i just saw that!

it was called "The Preacher" here, though? (but i might be wrong)

bit weird for me, as i started out completely disgusted with the main character, yet strangely as the story progresses you get more and more sympathy for the man- 
not that one necessarily has to share the religious view, but you get a feeling that people are capable of doing terrible things (in his case: injuring and ultimately killing his wife's new lover, the reason he had to flee town in the first place),
yet still have more humane and compassionate character traits in them that will make them (sic) "a good person"...
reality isn't just black-and-white, there's always more than one side to every story, blah blah blah...
that a person's contribution to a community can play an important part in changing that community to the better, and changing other people and so the chain reaction goes off into the sunset...
in the time of aggressive nihilism i think that's a good reminder of the importance of comradeship and community.

but it (the film) can also be read differently: as a portrayal of blind fundamentalism, and  the inability of the surroundings to deprogram a person away from those views (even in the chain gang in prison you see him as ever, preaching to his fellow inmates and getting them to chant, "jesus!")
you can take the bible away from the man, but not the man away from the bible...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 17, 2006)

Coach Carter:

Just what you'd expect, a more grown up version of "Remember the Titans" definitly worth watching if it's on TV, possibly not to rent (unless you rent too many as i do). I enjoyed it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2006)

seeing as i missed it on telly i decided to finally  watch nausicaa vally of the  wind (Kaze no Tani no Nausicaä) .... it's pritty damn good  ..... very much  a miyazaki piece
  the closest  other film to it has to be laputa  but nausicaa felt a bit  darker  and to me somewhat more satifying than laputa    but to be honest  i felt it was  just a touch  rushed   as i could have happly explored a little of the political tentions between the nations   of  perhaps some  more  information about  the  insect world    in the end  i felt  just  a little  disapointed  as  the film doesn't really  go anywhere     there appears to be a whole world and vast mythology created  but the film  barly   scratches the surface of that world

in all it's  just like a lot of the ghibli films ...  wonderous moments of flight   a vaugly nostalgic look at  the lives of people  and   a something of a message  about the "wonders of nature"    so basically if you liked  mononoke hime    or  laputa   this is more of the same

i think now i'll have to go read the manga  which aparently  is far longer and more complex ...  well it should be  it took the guy about 13 years to do..


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 20, 2006)

Watched After the Sunset, one of the worst films I've seen in ages.  Salma Hayek notwithstanding.  See Inside Man and this for how to do, and not do do, Heist/twist films, respecitvely.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 20, 2006)

Godsend - pretty crap I thought non existant plot, shallow character development and too predictable was expecting a M. Night Shyamalan type twist but no such luck


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 21, 2006)

Tae Guk Gi 

pretty good film.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2006)

none, but I'm going to Snakes on a Plane tonight.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> seeing as i missed it on telly i decided to finally  watch nausicaa vally of the  wind (Kaze no Tani no Nausicaä) .... it's pritty damn good  ..... very much  a miyazaki piece
> the closest  other film to it has to be laputa  but nausicaa felt a bit  darker  and to me somewhat more satifying than laputa    but to be honest  i felt it was  just a touch  rushed   as i could have happly explored a little of the political tentions between the nations   of  perhaps some  more  information about  the  insect world    in the end  i felt  just  a little  disapointed  as  the film doesn't really  go anywhere     there appears to be a whole world and vast mythology created  but the film  barly   scratches the surface of that world
> 
> in all it's  just like a lot of the ghibli films ...  wonderous moments of flight   a vaugly nostalgic look at  the lives of people  and   a something of a message  about the "wonders of nature"    so basically if you liked  mononoke hime    or  laputa   this is more of the same
> ...



I think it's similar to laputa, mononoke hime, konan and a lot of miyazakis stuff in that there are no cut and dried 'baddies'. Far more complex than the usual stuff fed to kids that relates very much to the world we live in.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh and I watched miikes 'Kishiwada Shonen Gurentai Bokyo' . One of the greatest films ever. I had never noticed before that the kids ripped off the teachers trousers to see her fanny, even though you don't actually see anything I found it a bit unnecessary and out of place. 

There is  a great wanking scene were a young boy romances a porno with ambient lighting and music before flying out the window to the moon on ejaculation. Everyone should see this film. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0304296/


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 21, 2006)

The Ladykillers (1955
The Score (2001)

nothing new


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 21, 2006)

A Scanner Darkly... i liked it and then wanted to go see snakes on a plane but my flat mates a pussy and cant cope with two films in a row


----------



## foamy (Aug 21, 2006)

The Chronicles of Narnia - couldnt live up to my expectation from the TV series and book, and i fell asleep.

Broken Flowers - not great, apart from the 'Lolita' character. Does Bill Murray ever do anything apart from stand about?

The Constant Gardener - Good but seemed slightly overlong, maybe because it started with the end and didnt have the pace to forfil my intrigue


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 21, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I think it's similar to laputa, mononoke hime, konan and a lot of miyazakis stuff in that there are no cut and dried 'baddies'. Far more complex than the usual stuff fed to kids that relates very much to the world we live in.



just finished the manga .... much  deeper than the film.  it actully tells us  more about  what is happening and why    and  even more importantly  it  really fleshes out  the charactors ... like the anchient giant  warrior   actully  become a fully fledged charactor in it's own right


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 21, 2006)

A lot of  people post  regularly    on this   thread

would they consider fleshing out their  opiions on what they watched  a littlew  more  and either recording them  or  sending them as text  to the urban  radio and tv   project?

first and last time i mention this on this thread  i promise


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 21, 2006)

I thought it would be so bad it would be good. It wasnt  

The cinematic equivelant of pulling teeth...Domino.

Keira Knightly truely is the most talentless turd ever to grace our screens.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 22, 2006)

Panda Kopanda.

Mrs Suplex borrowed it off  a workmate. Basically it's the only miyazaki ghibli thing that I don't have apart from omoide poro poro mostly because it's a really kiddie flick from 1972. However I quite enjoyed Miyazakis TV series Mirai shounen konan which follows some quite adult themes along the same lines as his later features. 

Well Panda Kopanda was most definitely for kids but it was sort of cute, and surprisingly good and vibrant animation for the time. It's better than most kids cartoons though and as per other ghibli it has an intelligent side and there are no clear cut goodies and baddies. 

I don't think I'm going to get myself a copy but the Music was amazing so I think I might grab a soundtrack.


----------



## bmd (Aug 22, 2006)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> I thought it would be so bad it would be good. It wasnt
> 
> The cinematic equivelant of pulling teeth...Domino.
> 
> Keira Knightly truely is the most talentless turd ever to grace our screens.



Nah, that crown goes to Clive Owen, more wooden than Pinnochio on K, a truly, monumentally, shit actor.

Watched The Missing last night, which was shit. The night before was Lucky Number Slevin which was good.


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 22, 2006)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Nah, that crown goes to Clive Owen, more wooden than Pinnochio on K, a truly, monumentally, shit actor.



I actually thought he was quite good in Closer. Not brilliant but ok. Mind you everything else Ive seen him in he is absolutely dire.


----------



## maya (Aug 22, 2006)

a documentary about the bitter rivalry between Scrabble enthusiasts.  
i could look up the title, but i'm not that enthusiastic about the subject, tbh.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 23, 2006)

watched Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrells again last night, calssic film. oh and the night before The Transporter on TV.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 23, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> watched Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrells again last night, calssic film.



horrible horrible piece of mockney crap  

I watched part 4 of Soul Deep - the one about Stax. Just fantastic TV like only the BBC can do. Very moving, very exciting


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2006)

Cold Mountain night before last - I only really watched it for Jacky.  They should have given him a bigger part   Was okay I suppose - nowt spesh. Renee Z grated, big time, Jude Law does pathetic bastard quite well.

Will be watching It's All Gone Pete Tong tonight, looks okay

Wish _I'd_ been watching Soul Deep


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Aug 23, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Will be watching It's All Gone Pete Tong tonight, looks okay



Watched that the other night not too bad, a bit of a mockumentary type thing. 

I watched the remake of the amityville horror last night. Thought it was pretty good but I haven't seen the orginal yet so could be complete shite in comparison


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 23, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> horrible horrible piece of mockney crap


----------



## sojourner (Aug 23, 2006)

fear-n-loathing said:
			
		

> Watched that the other night not too bad, a bit of a mockumentary type thing.
> 
> I watched the remake of the amityville horror last night. Thought it was pretty good but I haven't seen the orginal yet so could be complete shite in comparison


Ha - I googled Frankie Wilde first thing and thought 'blimey he doesn't half look like dennis pennis'    Took a moment to realise what was going on...I've not been well though eh? 


You haven't seen the original amityville?! Shocking!  Seems to be a regular occurrence these days though, watching the remake and _then_ the original - my daughter does it all the time.  I just sit there and feel old cos I watched the originals when they came out


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 23, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

>




well, come on, it's absolute toilet. One of the most embarassing films I've ever had to watch. I wanted to slap everyone in it, especially that twunt Moran. Ritchie's a talent-free twat, the movie's a series of clichés and pop videos strung together.. Pathetic film.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Aug 23, 2006)

yeah i know i've done it the wrong way round i usually do watch the oringal first just screenselect sent me the remake before the orginal


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 23, 2006)

i liked it  and still do


----------



## milesy (Aug 24, 2006)

kidulthood. nit quite the shocking slice of gritty, bleak, urban realism that it would like to think it is. corny script, hammy acting, and funny in places where i don't think it meant to be. and the music didn't seem to fit IMO.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 24, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> kidulthood. nit quite the shocking slice of gritty, bleak, urban realism that it would like to think it is. corny script, hammy acting, and funny in places where i don't think it meant to be. and the music didn't seem to fit IMO.



It's absolute shit isn't it milesy.


----------



## milesy (Aug 24, 2006)

um....yeesss? 

teenagers can not do in one day all that they did in kidulthood. exactly what time of day did the two girls do all the coke and pills? cos they seemed right as rain when they went shopping a little later.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 24, 2006)

and I don't think we were supposed to be shouting "do it" when the girls brother was about to shoot sam


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 24, 2006)

2 grams of coke and a load of pills for a blow job?

Couple of lines at the most down my way.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 24, 2006)

alisa gave the little willy bloke a wank too, that probably bumped up the stash a fair bit


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 24, 2006)

kids today


----------



## Pete the Greek (Aug 24, 2006)

I watched Gothika t'other night.

Gaping holes in the plot. Like the fact that just because Berry's character helped find a kidnapped girl doesn't excuse the fact that she hacked up her husband with an axe and bathed in his blood. Very odd. Got to the end of the film and discovered that, according to the film, the US legal system is farly lenient to possessed demon killers so long as they escape mental asylums and chance upon random locked up females.

Plus, the sheriff: He didn't need to blow his cover in the office, because...there was no proof! a gentle bit of cajoling from Berry and he's off on one.

Not overall impressed with this one.
Who else has seen Gothika and thinks it's plot resembles swiss cheese.?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 24, 2006)

Pete the Greek said:
			
		

> I watched Gothika t'other night.
> 
> Gaping holes in the plot. Like the fact that just because Berry's character helped find a kidnapped girl doesn't excuse the fact that she hacked up her husband with an axe and bathed in his blood. Very odd. Got to the end of the film and discovered that, according to the film, the US legal system is farly lenient to possessed demon killers so long as they escape mental asylums and chance upon random locked up females.
> 
> ...



I saw this at a press screening and the whole audence was laughing and shouting pointing out the plot holes and yelling 'huh?'. I have never seen such a bad reaction from a press audience ever. When it finished we all got up and shrugged our shoulders and laughed at each other. I could tell it wasn't goning to get good reviews. All press screenings were canceled after that.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 24, 2006)

I watched Bagdad Cafe last night. It made me


----------



## Limerick (Aug 24, 2006)

Just finished watching The Motorcycle Diaries, thought it was excellent. Really did not think I would enjoy this one, but it is one of the best films I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Matador.

Pierce Brosnan looking pretty scruffy.  Ok, in an art-house sort of way. Funny in parts.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 24, 2006)

i liked the matador, not amazing but still nice, about to watch The Lake House, anyone seen it? what you think of it?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 24, 2006)

the corporation - best documentary ever!!!!!! touching. talks about everything.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 24, 2006)

i wish i hadnt started this, its realy boring, and there are so many flaws in it. ahh well only 50 minutes to go


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 24, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> i wish i hadnt started this, its realy boring, and there are so many flaws in it. ahh well only 50 minutes to go



i'm like that as well. it's such a waste of money if you don't watch it and a waste of time if you do.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 25, 2006)

MY GOD, why did no one warn me? thats 90 minutes of my life im not getting back, but yeah charlie, i hate starting movies and not finishing them


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 25, 2006)

Spooks Season 1

Still good.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 25, 2006)

spooks, season 2 3 and 4. also good


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 25, 2006)

Kiss Kiss BAng Bang - which I did enjoy


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2006)

I loved it too - the pissing scene cracked me up.
The plot was hard to follow at times and they spoke/mumbled too fast at times, but it was a lot of fun


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Will be watching It's All Gone Pete Tong tonight, looks okay


I really enjoyed this, didn't make me laugh out loud, but I wasn't expecting to anyway.  Bits of nostalgia for me though, with the music, and loved the drug monster    I've never read owt about it, just a quick snippet on the dvd rental site, so didn't know what to expect.  That's the key though innit, not knowing about it beforehand.  Drives me mad when you get preview scenes before watching a film


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 25, 2006)

Beowulf and Grendel.

Iceland looks like a strange and wonderful place, and I didn't mind the movie, although explain to me again: why did Grendel schtup that woman, but only once?


----------



## Julie (Aug 27, 2006)

Blue Murder:

http://dvdownunder.com.au/reviews/bluemurder.htm

'This is the gripping story of police corruption in the NSW Police Service in the late 70’s and early 80’s. It centres around the real life story of Det Sgt. Roger ‘The Dodger’ Rogerson (Richard Roxburg), hardened criminal Neddy Smith (Tony Martin II) and honest cop Michael Drury (Steve Bastoni). This two part series produced by the ABC in 1995 was unable to be shown in NSW due to Neddy Smith awaiting trial. It’s a no holds barred view of police life & culture with the mateship with criminals; the shakedowns; the endless drinking sessions and the odd murder etc.'


----------



## tastebud (Aug 27, 2006)

We finished  off series one of Twin Peaks yesterday  
Have to get the next series ASAP!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 27, 2006)

just watched snakes on a plane, amazing movie, worth going to see.


----------



## Limerick (Aug 27, 2006)

Saw 2 yesterday and The Descent today, preferred The Descent.


----------



## lyra_k (Aug 27, 2006)

V for Vendetta, really loved it.  I'm a bit thick so it took me awhile to realise that the clipped, slightly odd speech patterns were a nod to 40s cinema (probably a more specific 40s genre, but I'm too thick to pinpoint it).

Natalie Portman is just great, haved loved her ever since The Assassin, and Stephen Fry had a nice little cameo.

I have a feeling that being away from blighty for so long has numbed my "awful-overdone-cod-British-schtick" - o -meter a bit, so it might be that the picture of this 1984-esque future Britian could have been a bit cringey for a Brit audience, but it didn't bother me any more than EastEnders.

The plot twists were quite obvious, but somehow it didn't matter.  Just a quite gripping, really different film.


----------



## Groucho (Aug 27, 2006)

Saw Severance at the cinema. But the night before last I watched Lost Highway and Wild at Heart.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 27, 2006)

The Island.
Odd but, well, interesting. - sort of - eeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr

errrrrrrrmmmmm - maybe I'll watch it again.


----------



## Groucho (Aug 27, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> We finished  off series one of Twin Peaks yesterday
> Have to get the next series ASAP!



Me too! But I feel compelled to wait til the second series comes out on dvd. A friend has the second series on video, but I won't watch it til I have the dvd set. Lynch promised it would be released this year. So I'm holding my breath and am going purple. 

You took a long time to watch it...


----------



## Julie (Aug 28, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> just watched snakes on a plane, amazing movie, worth going to see.



So does Samuel L. Jackson end up geting the muthafucking snakes off the muthafucking plane?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 28, 2006)

well know that would be telling wouldnt it....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 28, 2006)

The Calamari Wrestler.

One of the only films I've ever watched with my mouth open the entire way though in a kind of WTF? way.

There is this giant squid wrestler but nobody will let him for the championship because he is a giant squid. 
The squid eventually gets to fight the champion who has somehow turned into an octopus (why?). 
It turns out the squid is somehow the octopuses (as a man) girlfriends ex husband. When she finds out (it's not explained how BTW) she actually begins a sexual relationship with the squid!!!!
Anyway the squid eventually becomes the champ but then some kind of giant shrimp (from out of nowhere) attacks him in the street. 

There is a big fight at the end that pairs the octopus and the squid against the shrimp thing,  then it turns out he shrimp is the father of both of them (so they are also brothers but they didn't know) THE END.
The odd thing is that it's not done as a romantic drama rather than a comedy with nobody really batting a eyelid at the giant sea creatures. 
 Incredible stuff.


----------



## tastebud (Aug 28, 2006)

big footed fred said:
			
		

> The Island.
> Odd but, well, interesting. - sort of - eeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> errrrrrrrmmmmm - maybe I'll watch it again.


That film is seeeeriously disturbing!






			
				Groucho said:
			
		

> Me too! But I feel compelled to wait til the second series comes out on dvd. A friend has the second series on video, but I won't watch it til I have the dvd set. Lynch promised it would be released this year. So I'm holding my breath and am going purple.
> 
> You took a long time to watch it...


Yeah I know. Tis silly. Remember that I saw it all originally on television all those years ago though. I was pretty young though and didn't remember any of it. I don't even remember who killed her, though I'm pretty sure my suspicions are accurate. Agent Cooper at the end...  He'd better be okay! I love him soo much. He's brilliant!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 28, 2006)

Touch of Evil  - spotted Dennis Weaver as the Motel Night Manager


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 28, 2006)

Far From Heaven - very good movie, great performance by Julianne Moore. Haven't seen enough Douglas Sirk to be sure how good a job Haynes did with his homage, but it all seemed pitch-perfect 50s melodrama


----------



## sojourner (Aug 28, 2006)

Boys Don't Cry - as the credits rolled, no one spoke for at least a minute, shocked into silence.  Even though *I* knew what was coming up, I still couldn't prepare myself for the rape and the screaming injustice, and the kids were gutted


----------



## Pieface (Aug 28, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Boys Don't Cry - as the credits rolled, no one spoke for at least a minute, shocked into silence.  Even though *I* knew what was coming up, I still couldn't prepare myself for the rape and the screaming injustice, and the kids were gutted



that film was responsible for me really embarrassing a mate of mine in public.  I basically came out the cinema properly sobbing - snot running down face kind of crying - burbling on about how she only wanted to love somebody or some such drivel.

I was taken for a stiff drink.  My friend found my response a little over the top.....but I can't help it - some books and films do that to me.  The Elephant Man I practically can't breathe at the end of.  I was sobbing into my pillow because of a book not long ago....  So, erm, I haven't watched Boys Don't Cry recently.


----------



## Lisarocket (Aug 28, 2006)

Breakfast on Pluto. What a lovely film. well acted, good story, moving and funny in places. Cillian Murphy is great in the lead role. I'd definitely watch it again


----------



## sojourner (Aug 28, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> that film was responsible for me really embarrassing a mate of mine in public.  I basically came out the cinema properly sobbing - snot running down face kind of crying - burbling on about how she only wanted to love somebody or some such drivel.
> 
> I was taken for a stiff drink.  My friend found my response a little over the top.....but I can't help it - some books and films do that to me.  The Elephant Man I practically can't breathe at the end of.  I was sobbing into my pillow because of a book not long ago....  So, erm, I haven't watched Boys Don't Cry recently.


I don't reckon its an over the top reaction at all.  I shed quite a few tears at it, and I don't normally whinge over films, but I think because it's a true story, and I had known about the case from when it happened, this and the fact that it was *only 13 years ago *that this happened made it so much worse.  

Hilary Swank was extremely good in it, very believable. I caught myself phwoarring over her early on


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 29, 2006)

Jarhead and Lord of War both so so movies. Quite dissapointed in Jarhead expected more from Mendes.


----------



## Juice Terry (Aug 29, 2006)

Adam & Paul, tragic and touching film about a couple of Dublin junkies, funny and sad all in one go.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 29, 2006)

we lasted about an hour of The Fantastic Four - through gritted teeth.

Absolute shit, cliché upon cliché, no gags, no excitement, no characters. Just awful.


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2006)

Factotum - good, but not as good as the reviews made out.  Not that impessed by Dillon.

Three Songs About Lenin - aah, they dont make them like that anymore.  Really bloody good stuff actually.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 29, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> Factotum - good, but not as good as the reviews made out.  Not that impessed by Dillon.



i agree with the first bit, but think you're a bit hard on Dillon. I thought he did pretty well slipping into Bukowski / Chinaski's skin.


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2006)

mmm, maybe, no Mickey Rourke tho.  And I'd heard _really_ great things about how good he was in it, and he just wasnt that good.  Slur/drawl a bit, delay speaking/any reaction for a second - impressive gait tho


----------



## g force (Aug 29, 2006)

I was made to watch "Must love Dogs"...I assume John Cusack needed a bit of cash at the time because it was risible. Stupid girlfriend    

Also finished watchign Season 4 of Northern Exposure complete with Adam Ant cameo


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 29, 2006)

g force said:
			
		

> Also finished watchign Season 4 of Northern Exposure complete with Adam Ant cameo




Was watching Season 2 of Northern Exposure.

I'm sure I've seen that Season 5 is coming out soon    I haven't even got Season 3 and 4 yet, although I'm waiting on Season 3.

Also watching Season 2 of Due South


----------



## Skim (Aug 29, 2006)

Finished Ingmar Bergman's swan song _Fanny and Alexander_ last night – watched all 300 minutes of it over the course of a week. Enjoyable once I'd got into it, although I need to do some reading about the film because I think I may have missed some of its subtle symbolism. Beautifully shot and lit, very elegant.

Also watched _Ma Vie En Rose_ the other night, a very charming Belgian comedy about a little boy who wants to be a little girl. Dealing with such a subject could have gone horribly wrong, but the kid's transvestism was handled really well.

Just about to come to the end of the first season of _Sex and the City_, too. I'd dismissed the show for years, thinking it wasn't really my type of thing, but I have to concede it is pretty good. I still think Carrie Bradshaw is a ditzy bint though...


----------



## foo (Aug 30, 2006)

snuggled up and watched the first series of Black Books last night. 

bloody marvellous.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 30, 2006)

_not seen for time_
Killing Zoe (1994)
Identity (2003)


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 30, 2006)

bought King of the Hill series 3 on dvd yesterday so started on the 1st disc. was good, im begining to like it more the more i watch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2006)

Auto Focus - great film about a TV actor and his sex addiction - had some very interesting stuff about how it's not just the addiction that's the trouble, it's the people you hang about with - a believable depiction of that co-dependency you get in addictive lifestyles. Well acted too, esp by Greg Kinnear (criminally under-rated) and Willem Dafoe. Nicely designed too.


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 30, 2006)

I watched the Dog Town film but the 'uncensored' version with a few more drug references and swearing. Fucking ace too, now I'm checking out all my old Z-Boy heroes' websites.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 30, 2006)

the hills have eyes (2006) - i like my horror movies but this was just shit.


----------



## zenie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nil by Mouth 

Quality


----------



## tastebud (Aug 30, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Finished Ingmar Bergman's swan song _Fanny and Alexander_ last night – watched all 300 minutes of it over the course of a week.


I watched another Ingmar Bergman film t'other night too. The Passion of Anna. Pretty depressing but interestingly so.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

Minority Report, just got it on dvd, and watched it, not amazing but it was only 2.99 so meh, fuck it


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> I watched the Dog Town film but the 'uncensored' version with a few more drug references and swearing. Fucking ace too, now I'm checking out all my old Z-Boy heroes' websites.



that the Lords of Dogtown or Dogtownand Zboys? seen both, didnt think they where amazing


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Aug 31, 2006)

The orginal Omen


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 31, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> that the Lords of Dogtown or Dogtownand Zboys? seen both, didnt think they where amazing



'Lords of Dogtown' was the movie not the docu, which I aint seen yet. I thought the movie was great and some of the likenesses were uncanny. I liked the cameos too, guys like Tony Hawk and of course the original Z-Boyz popping up as 'grown ups' playing alongside the kids.


----------



## Phenol (Aug 31, 2006)

Flightplan 
Utter toss!


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 1, 2006)

Battlestar Galactica – the mini-series that launched the new version of the show. Excellent stuff, am now hooked.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

Mean Girls on Sky, its awesome


----------



## Jo/Joe (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiri - pretty good Korean thriller, starring Minsik Choi from Oldboy.


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 3, 2006)

Not actually last night but Friday, I watched Scarface for the first time. Good movie, Pacino is superb as Tony Montana.


----------



## belboid (Sep 3, 2006)

Spike Lee's When the Levees Broke,  utterly astounding. Far and away the best documentary I've seen in years.  Really reminds you just why George Bush must must must die painfully and horribly.  And fucking Barbara too.


----------



## Scaggs (Sep 4, 2006)

Watched ‘Hard Candy’ – Fascinating but left me with a few questions. 

1 Did she really do the surgery (if not, why all the blood?)
2 What was the story with the murdered girl? Did he do it?
3 Why did he agree to do what she wanted in the end and what did his ex-girlfriend have to do with his decision? 

A very unusual film though, and some great acting.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 4, 2006)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> Jarhead and Lord of War both so so movies. Quite dissapointed in Jarhead expected more from Mendes.



I really liked Lord of War...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2006)

Inside Job, with Denzel Washington etc.

It's Spike Lee doing 40's noir, no pun intended.

Some of the dialogue made me want to punch Spike in the head, but still entertaining overall.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 4, 2006)

Sore Losers I killed a hippy so what.

The second viewing. Horrible mess of a film but lots of fun.


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 4, 2006)

Goodnight and Goodluck and thoroughly enjoyed it as well


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 4, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Inside Job, with Denzel Washington etc.
> 
> It's Spike Lee doing 40's noir, no pun intended.
> 
> Some of the dialogue made me want to punch Spike in the head, but still entertaining overall.



I believe it's called Inside Man...


----------



## G. Fieendish (Sep 4, 2006)

Imported Region 1 Ren & Stimpy season 1 boxset.....


----------



## bellator (Sep 4, 2006)

*RIP Mr. Irwin*

Four Brothers, the story seemed to be all over the place. Other half liked it but not for me.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 4, 2006)

A Brazilian film called Central Station. I thought it was lovely, very touching and convincing.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I believe it's called Inside Man...



So it is!


----------



## snouty warthog (Sep 4, 2006)

watched 'v for vendetta' on youtube. I really liked it.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 5, 2006)

Director's Cut of the Wicker Man.

It was ace - the original was hacked to pieces when British Lion changed hands before the release so there were lots of scenes in that I hadn't seen before.   Some snails shagging, I _think _a lot more singing of rude pagan songs and Christopher Lee banging on about apples etc etc.

The documentary in the extras reveals that the original negative is most likely buried under the M3 as it was built near the studio and the cuttings archives had to be chucked out as the land was needed for the motorway.  Along with the cuttings, the film was accidentally binned too so the remaster had to be done from, I think, a viewing copy (my techie knowledge got a bit lost here).  

I'd forgotten how funny it was - loads of the extras were locals and they didn't half get stuck in - I reckon the League of Gentlemen pilfered heavily from it   Plus they filmed a spring time film in november in Scotland and had to get the cast to suck ice cubes so their breath didn't condense 

I was sort of right I think:



> The first obvious port of call was the vaults at British Lion's Shepperton studio. The reply that came back was dispiriting - all they had was the Short Version negative - the original 368 cans of raw location footage had been destroyed (according to the famous rumour it was used as landfill in the nearby M3 motorway; more likely it was thrown away as a standard review-of-holdings procedure). Attention now turned to trying to find the negative of the original Long Version that had been prepared by Hardy before the Deeley-enforced cuts. Shepperton replied in the negative about this, too. Hardy then remembered the early print that had been sent to Roger Corman. A phone call soon confirmed that Corman still had the print - probably the only copy of this version in the world! A dupe was made and Hardy set about reconstructing his original cut for a special American re-release.



http://www.steve-p.org/wm/


----------



## Pieface (Sep 5, 2006)

AND.  Edward Woodward got weed on by a goat above him when they were filming the wicker man scene - it was a bit scared, but don't worry kids - they didn't burn any animals, just gave them a little vertigo.


----------



## jodal (Sep 5, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> don't worry kids - they didn't burn any animals, just gave them a little vertigo.


<Calls RSPCA>

I watched the first three episodes of Entourage (Season01) and after some dubious dialogue and shit acting the TV series is really growing on me. 

Its based on Mark Walberg's first forays into the film business.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 5, 2006)

WHat?  

That sounds like the most tenuous premise ever?  Does the main character keep taking his trousers off?   God, I forgot he used to do that - and he always seemed to be wearing massive cycling shorts underneath.....


----------



## jodal (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh and I watched The Break Up as well...

It was shit bar a few funny scenes.


----------



## jodal (Sep 5, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> WHat?
> 
> That sounds like the most tenuous premise ever?



Nah its actually quite good. 

_Some Info_:

Link




			
				HBO Website said:
			
		

> [The series] takes a look at the day-to-day life of Vincent (Vince) Chase, a hot young actor in modern-day Hollywood, and his entourage. He's brought with him from their hometown in Queens, NY: manager Eric, half-brother Drama, and friend Turtle. The series draws on the experiences of industry insiders to illustrate both the heady excesses of today's celebrity lifestyle, as well as the difficulty of finding love and success in the fast track of show biz. Now that the boys are getting used to the perks of stardom, Eric, along with superagent Ari, keep Vince's star rising while making sound decisions for a long-lasting career in a world of fleeting fame.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 5, 2006)

Is it a comedy?  It sounds like one.

I like the fact his half brother's called Drama!   Poor Donnie


----------



## jodal (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, it’s funny in places.

In one episode the half-brother is practicing the Vagina Monologues for an acting class.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2006)

Aguirre, Wrath Of God - first time I've seen a Herzog I think   magnificent - Kinski's just mental - he doesn't really have to do much but stare and shout a bit but he's electrifying
Lilja 4-Ever - also fantastic but mega grim - prepare to get very very angry watching this. Moodyson is clearly a talent to watch - fluid but kinetic visual style great with actors (e4sp kids), brilliant use of music (even though it's Rammstein and dodgy eurodance in Lilja - he must be talented to make a trance remix if Alphaville's Forever Young poignant) Best use of product placement ever ()
(anyone seen his first film, Fucking Amal?)


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 5, 2006)

watch swordfish last night and intending on watching Monster House tonight, dont know what ot expect from it, swordfish is amazing though i love it.


----------



## foamy (Sep 5, 2006)

Last night: Domino - was ok, think i want to change my job now to be a bountyhunter


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 5, 2006)

Species (1-3).

A true throwback to the orriginal science fiction movies (an excuse to dress women in very little and stare at them).

Suit 1: So, what do we spend the money on
Suit 2: Well we could hire better actors, or improve the script a bit
Suit 1: Yeah, that might be a good idea, looks a bit shit at the moment.
Suit 3: Hang on a second, we need more oil for the nude shots of Natasha.
Suit 1: You're telling me we can either get a decent script or oil up Natasha Henstridge?
Suit 2: Fine, i'll lay off some more staff and get someone down to the cash and carry.

Science seems to have passed all three of these films by, the pointless gore is rather unimpressive and i don't know about the rest of you, but seeing a person being ripped apart while making love is probably going to require even more therapy time than sitting through an entire showing of the sixth day. All in all the films failed to impress, although Natasha Henstridge's cleavage certainly did.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 5, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Science seems to have passed all three of these films by, the pointless gore is rather unimpressive and i don't know about the rest of you, but seeing a person being ripped apart while making love is probably going to require even more therapy time than sitting through an entire showing of the sixth day. All in all the films failed to impress, although Natasha Henstridge's cleavage certainly did.



Did you notice her amazing disappearing knickers in the second film? Now you see them, now you don't.  

I've been working veeery slowly through the second series of Battlestar Galactica. Top banana.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 5, 2006)

just watched monster house, was boring


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2006)

Watched Brokeback Mountain - mixed feelings about this. It was a bit slow at times and I'm a patient man. Although they had a touching, heartbreaking relationship that was very moving at times, the beginning of the relationship didn't convince - one minute they were just strangers, then they were shagging - I expected more of a build up really, especially since what they were doing was such a taboo to them.
Still, it was well directed and the female roles were incredibly well acted and written. The male leads were good, but I missed a lot of dialogue cos of their mumbling/accents (esp Ledger's) - Ledger's tragic character was the most touching and his relationship with his daughter was well-drawn. 
I did keep nodding off though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 6, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Did you notice her amazing disappearing knickers in the second film? Now you see them, now you don't.
> 
> I've been working veeery slowly through the second series of Battlestar Galactica. Top banana.



Oh boy oh boy. I couldn't hold myself back. I had the us 2.1 and went though it in a couple of days. Now I have to wait for October until 2.5.


----------



## foamy (Sep 6, 2006)

TransAmerica. 
Was better than I had expected but got a bit far fetched midway and the end wasnt great.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 6, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Watched Brokeback Mountain - mixed feelings about this. It was a bit slow at times and I'm a patient man. Although they had a touching, heartbreaking relationship that was very moving at times, the beginning of the relationship didn't convince - one minute they were just strangers, then they were shagging - I expected more of a build up really, especially since what they were doing was such a taboo to them.
> Still, it was well directed and the female roles were incredibly well acted and written. The male leads were good, but I missed a lot of dialogue cos of their mumbling/accents (esp Ledger's) - Ledger's tragic character was the most touching and his relationship with his daughter was well-drawn.
> I did keep nodding off though.


Definitely read the short story.  It builds the atmosphere of where they are and the tension far better.


----------



## zed (Sep 6, 2006)

13 Tzameti.

One of the best films I have seen in the past 5 years.  This film is an unheralded classic.


----------



## kakuma (Sep 6, 2006)

ROLLERBALL!!!!!

we are all jonathan E


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Sep 6, 2006)

The House of Wax remake, not as bad as I expected and made all the better by seeing paris hilton get wasted by a wax covered freak


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Definitely read the short story.  It builds the atmosphere of where they are and the tension far better.


Yes, I got the impression that it would be better to see the compressed story - I like Annie Proulx - she's a fantastic writer and she looks like my mum


----------



## mr_eko (Sep 7, 2006)

Sympathy for Lady Vengeance which is korean but not as good as i thought it would be


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 7, 2006)

ganjaboy said:
			
		

> Sympathy for Lady Vengeance which is korean but not as good as i thought it would be




really? i thought it was beautiful and moving and a fantastic piece of film-making.. 

We watched Walk The Line.

bio-pics are by their nature episodic, but this seemed quite clumsily done in places. Phoenix got a lot of his performance wrong, i think - Cash wasn't THAT dumb - but Witherspoon was absolutely marvellous. A good movie, but not a great one.


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 7, 2006)

_21 Grams._ 

Top stuff!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 7, 2006)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> _21 Grams._
> 
> Top stuff!



I managed to get about half an hour in before throwing it in the bin. Is there anything good that happens later? Something about the human soul weighing 21 grams would be nice.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 7, 2006)

ganjaboy said:
			
		

> Sympathy for Lady Vengeance which is korean but not as good as i thought it would be


As long as you thought it would be amazing enough to make you spunk your pants or more amazing than sympathy for mr vengence that is a fair comment.


----------



## Reno (Sep 7, 2006)

I found 21 Grams dreary and fairly pointless. For all its ponderous doom and gloom it's really just a contrived melodrama that doesn't have anything to say about the human condition.


----------



## bellator (Sep 7, 2006)

NARC (considering we had to send it back twice to lovefilm cause it kept screwing up in the middle), found it really good - both Patric and Liotta played their roles extremely well.


----------



## zed (Sep 7, 2006)

I loved 21 Grams.  I loved the way it made me sad and angry.  Any film that provokes one of the emotions is always a good sign.  Plus there was the whole 'coincidence' thing too.  I couldn't take my eyes off it and found it compelling and very much about the human condition.  Plus it featured yet another astonishing performance from Naomi Watts ...who I think is the next Meryl Streep.

Narc was excellent too.


----------



## mr_eko (Sep 7, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> really? i thought it was beautiful and moving and a fantastic piece of film-making..
> 
> We watched Walk The Line.
> 
> bio-pics are by their nature episodic, but this seemed quite clumsily done in places. Phoenix got a lot of his performance wrong, i think - Cash wasn't THAT dumb - but Witherspoon was absolutely marvellous. A good movie, but not a great one.



don't get me wrong it was a good film and i would recommend it to anyone just as not as good as i had been led to believe.


----------



## mr_eko (Sep 7, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> As long as you thought it would be amazing enough to make you spunk your pants or more amazing than sympathy for mr vengence that is a fair comment.



hehe i aint seen sympathy for mr vengence yet  (or old boy) but im definitely going to and will report back.


----------



## foamy (Sep 7, 2006)

The Devil and Daniel Johnston


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 7, 2006)

A documentary called 9/11: The Falling Man.

It's a documentary about one of the photos from 911. It's that guy falling head down; he looks like the Hanged Man from tarot cards.

It was an advancement. We managed to watch the whole thing with nary a tear being shed.


----------



## bellator (Sep 7, 2006)

Just watched History of Violence, bit of a let down. The fight scenes were good though.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 7, 2006)

bellator said:
			
		

> Just watched History of Violence, bit of a let down. The fight scenes were good though.



Yeah, there was the classic Lynch moment on the stairs but a lot of it seemed kind of empty.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nathen Barley series 1. flat mate just got it in virgin for 7.99. not amazing but worth watching if theres nothing else to do.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 8, 2006)

Watched the Repo Man.  Hmm...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 8, 2006)

Basic with Samuel Jackson and John Travolta. I should have noticed that second name and steered clear. Well we all make mistakes.

I've watched it twice now, i'm still not quite sure what the hell is supposed to be going on. In plot it's a pretty standard interrogate-discover lies-interogate some more - find truth -kill people/die - all survivors live happily ever after, but i'm not sure about the plot consistency. To say it's got holes in it would not be fair, to say that it's a single large hole with some strands strung across it's gaping cavernous mouth might be more appropriate.

Did i enjoy it? Yes, i have no taste when it comes to entertainment, is it a good film? No.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 8, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Watched the Repo Man.  Hmm...




genius film 

"let's go do some crimes. .let's buy some sushi and, like, not pay for it.. "


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 8, 2006)

8ball said:
			
		

> Yeah, there was the classic Lynch moment on the stairs but a lot of it seemed kind of empty.




It's not a Lynch movie..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 8, 2006)

ganjaboy said:
			
		

> hehe i aint seen sympathy for mr vengence yet  (or old boy) but im definitely going to and will report back.



Just remember that it is a black comedy or it might be a little depressing.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 8, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Just remember that it is a black comedy or it might be a little depressing.



lol!


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 10, 2006)

Brokeback Mountain.

Not a bad film but certainly not as good as I thought it would be.


----------



## k_s (Sep 10, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Just remember that it is a black comedy or it might be a little depressing.



old boy is wrong. a really fucking horrible film.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 11, 2006)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> Brokeback Mountain.
> 
> Not a bad film but certainly not as good as I thought it would be.


I'd just add that you should read the short story by Annie Proulx.  For reasons that will become obvious when you read it


----------



## sojourner (Sep 11, 2006)

I watched Layer Cake.  I would advise against watching it whilst drunk and stoned as it increases the confusion factor 110%.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 11, 2006)

k_s said:
			
		

> old boy is wrong. a really fucking horrible film.



Then try to avoid sympathy for mr vengeance. Far more harrowing. 
I like both. 


I watched Battle Royale last night. I haven't seen it for ages and its no way as good as I remember. Very silly stuff. This time I saw the extended edition but couldn't see much difference apart from the requiem bits at the end and a much better DVD print without the burnt in subs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2006)

Close Encounters Of The Third Kind
Not seen it since I was a kid - it is pretty magical, especially the Jean Michel Jarre concert at the end.
One thing puzzled me though - why does family man Richard Dreyfus leave with the aliens without even saying goodbye - it doesn't strike me as very Spielberg IYSWIM


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 11, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> One thing puzzled me though - why does family man Richard Dreyfus leave with the aliens without even saying goodbye - it doesn't strike me as very Spielberg IYSWIM



But that was back even before the days when ET had guns instead of walkie talkies.


----------



## Bomber (Sep 11, 2006)

Tonight it's Chunking Express on DVD !


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 11, 2006)

Lair of the White Worm. I'd never seen it before.

However, it was on late, and I fell asleep partway through, but not before seeing Amanda Donohoe fellating, then biting boy scout Kevin, or before Amanda tests the virginity of one of the sisters with a ram's horn.

It looked like classic Ken Russell, and I'll have to rent the thing to see the exciting climax.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 11, 2006)

twilight zone - series two. enjoyed the episode when a passenger plan broke the speed of sound and time-traveled. hilarious.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 12, 2006)

k_s said:
			
		

> old boy is wrong. a really fucking horrible film.




It is quite horrible in places, but it's also very clever, brilliantly filmed, rammed with ideas..


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 12, 2006)

Big Night.. 

i'd forgotten about this gem (i reviewed it for a trade paper years ago) till it came up in conversation last week.. 







absolutely brilliant, pitch perfect. Not much happens - struggling 1950s Italian restaurant in New Jersey places all its hopes of survival on visit from Louis Prima... 

It's so simple - almost play-like - and so wonderfully acted (Stanley Tucci especially, and Tony Shalhoub as the brothers are great, Minnie Driver is wonderful in it) and written

can't recommend it enough


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 12, 2006)

watched Enigma on bbc1 sunday, and last night finally got round to watching the Da Vinci Code, wasnt amazing or as good as the film, but still worth watching i feel.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Sep 12, 2006)

watched Top Gun last night, fucking great film and now i want the sound track


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 12, 2006)

_Everything Is Illuminated_

Loved it. Couldn't be arsed to read the book, looked too weird and postmodern, might try now. Worth it?


----------



## bellator (Sep 12, 2006)

Runaway Jury. Thought I had seen it before, thought wrong. Good film.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 12, 2006)

Alien 9

sorta azumanga meets the thing

quite  fucked up really


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 12, 2006)

I watched 'No Sex Please, We're British'.






It's a godawful movie. My wife begged me to switch to a fishing show, anything else.

But it was somewhat redeemed by the British chase scene at the end. That Windsor looked like a nice town.


----------



## Phenol (Sep 14, 2006)

Green Street - terrible. Pathetic attempt at cockney accents and all round poor acting.

Inside Man - Not bad heist movie with a twist. Little bit predictable but then again I do have a third eye!


----------



## El Sueno (Sep 14, 2006)

I tried watching Lucky Number Slevin but an hour in and I realised I wasn't interested, in fact the film was really winding me up. It came across so glib and insincere, plus I couldn't make out half of what Josh Hartnett was saying, he mumbled his lines with all the conviction of someone who wasn't getting paid. The dialogue was such a cheesy attempt to be Tarantino-esque, it was just embarassing.

Might give it another go another night, if anyone can convince me.


----------



## mhendo (Sep 14, 2006)

Suckers

Great movie about car salesmen. Goes off the rails a little bit at the end with a plot involving loan sharks and drugs, but is worth watching for the scenes in the car dealership. As someone who sold cars for a year, and hated every minute of it, i was both fascinated and horrified to see the business portrayed so accurately in a movie.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2006)

A History Of Violence - not sure about this film, it's message about violence seems really confused.


----------



## bellator (Sep 14, 2006)

King Arthur, better than I thought it would be. Second film I've seen with Clive Owen in (Sin City, being the other). He doesn't convince me in either.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 15, 2006)

torremolinos 73 - clever and witty movie about a failing door-to-door salesman embarking on an adventure with his wife in the 1970s european porn industry.


----------



## Red Horse (Sep 16, 2006)

I watched Punishment Park, and it was fooking excellent. anybody else seen it? can quite understand why it wasnt too popular when it originally came out in the 70's


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2006)

Just watched American Splendor - what a great film, loved it  The structure, the inclusion of the real Harvey Pekar, fantastic


----------



## bellator (Sep 17, 2006)

Watched The Brothers Grimm this afternoon and hated it, Heath Ledgers acting was appalling. Hills have eyes tonight, loved it. Meh!!


----------



## lunatrick (Sep 17, 2006)

the long good friday - for the first time ever on film four.....hmm can't make my mind up, enjoyed it but not entirely satisfied....however worth sitting through just for the classic one line - 'a bit more than a hotdog - know what I mean?'......pmsl at that......


----------



## Juice Terry (Sep 18, 2006)

Hostel, too much pissing about, not enough torture


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 18, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Just watched American Splendor - what a great film, loved it  The structure, the inclusion of the real Harvey Pekar, fantastic



yes! great film!


----------



## Nina (Sep 18, 2006)

Napoleon Dynamite. Not as good as I'd been led to believe.

I think I'd have enjoyed it more if I was stoned.


----------



## Mapped (Sep 18, 2006)

The Da Vinci Code.

I hadn't read the book previously, and thought it had a good storyline, although Tom Hanks let the side down on the acting front.

"Enjoyable, but glad we didn't pay to see it at the cinema" was the verdict round our gaff.


----------



## Space Girl (Sep 18, 2006)

we watched the Brothers Grimm last night with the kids, it was fab but the kids were a bit scared and confussed, dispite that it's nice to all sit down together as a family even if half of them are hiding behind the cushions


----------



## Red Horse (Sep 18, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> yes! great film!


i'll 2nd that! I like Paul Giamacci (sp.?) more and more, Sideways was also good


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2006)

I didn't like American Splendour - it bored me rigid.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 18, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I didn't like American Splendour - it bored me rigid.


Well, I couldn't remember why on earth I'd selected it, and the blurb on the dvd label was a bit vague to say the least, so it was a complete surprise to me. I had no expectations.  So when it started having a comic book feel to the scenes, I was intrigued, and I didn't realise for a while that it was a real guy, but when I did, I got even more interested - I really loved the structure of him and his mates, and the actors, side by side.  Then I got to really like Joyce and be pissed off by Harvey


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 18, 2006)

it's a lovely film. brilliantly made, Giamacci was amazing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2006)

The Narnia thing - nice visually and big on the big toothed posh kid element but nothing to write home about.


----------



## jodal (Sep 18, 2006)

I fell asleep pretty early last night so didn't watch anything.

Tonight I'll be watching Talk To Her (Pedro Almodovar) on Channel Four


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 18, 2006)

phew! alas! finished watching 'the kingdom' part two. fuckin' amazing. great scene with a woman giving birth to a full size adult. those crazy nordics - they so kick ass.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Cop Land 1997 

Sylvester Stallone
Harvey Keitel
Ray Liotta 
Robert De Niro 
Janeane Garofalo - Yum


----------



## Juice Terry (Sep 21, 2006)

Watched Hana Bi again last night, gets better with each viewing, impossibly beautiful


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 21, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Watched Hana Bi again last night, gets better with each viewing, impossibly beautiful



Agreed, absolutely stone cold one of my favourite films ever.

Watched Insomnia the other night.  Twas OK.  Think Batman Begins and Memento were better though.

Tonight may watch Everything Is Illuminated, which a friend was raving about.


----------



## zed (Sep 21, 2006)

I watched Il Postino last night for the first time.

That really was an impressive performance from Massimo Troisi wasn't it?  Beautiful film.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 21, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> The Narnia thing - nice visually and big on the big toothed posh kid element but nothing to write home about.



I thought it was a pretty good adaptation of the book as far as I remember it, but yeah, wouldnt bbother watching it again.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 21, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I thought it was a pretty good adaptation of the book as far as I remember it, but yeah, wouldnt bbother watching it again.



Agreed.  THe failings of it were more the failings of the book than anything.

LOTR kicked its arse, essentially.


----------



## bellator (Sep 21, 2006)

Watched The Dish, surprised by this. Funny and feel good.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 22, 2006)

just bought the Chaos two special edition DVD. watched the first disc earlier and it rocked. just hope disc 2 is as good, only problem is that its got dutch writing all over the back  but its got a funky metal case.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> phew! alas! finished watching 'the kingdom' part two. fuckin' amazing. great scene with a woman giving birth to a full size adult. those crazy nordics - they so kick ass.


Isn't that at the end of part 1?
I didn't think part 2 was available?
My memory is shit, but I'm sure the birth happens at the end of part 1


----------



## mr_eko (Sep 22, 2006)

old boy - it rocked my world - superb direction, music, plot, pacing, acting it's got it all


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 22, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Isn't that at the end of part 1?
> I didn't think part 2 was available?
> My memory is shit, but I'm sure the birth happens at the end of part 1



i thought it was part 2! 
yeah, just checked, you're right. that's cool as fuck!

i'm tempted to get the stephen king's version now...


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 22, 2006)

the ordeal - a bit like 'misery' meets 'the hills have eyes.' only there are no cannibals or a fat lady but gay french farmers that dance weirdly in their local pub. shocking but shit. would not recommend.

the woodsman - interesting take on paedophilia through the eyes of an offender  who's battling his urges. okay - not exactly a friday night movie. 'mysterious skin' that was released in the same year is a better bet.


----------



## sorearm (Sep 22, 2006)

... just bought The Shield - series 1 (been an avid fan but not got round to ahem buying the real deal)

fucking rocks cos I missed loads of series 1 and only got into it in series 2 and 3

.. luckily the gf thought it rocked too - she was originally put off with the picture of vic "angry tesicle" looking mean a la mitchell-brothers pose - on the front he he

.. oh, and watched Battlestar galactica (the new one) miniseries start-finish .... class, fucking pure class


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 23, 2006)

Watched Lilja 4 ever.   The most depressing thing I've seen since Requiem for a Dream.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Sep 23, 2006)

Region 1 boxset of _The Batman _Cartoon series Season 2....


----------



## sorearm (Sep 23, 2006)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> Region 1 boxset of _The Batman _Cartoon series Season 2....


----------



## bellator (Sep 24, 2006)

Blade Trinity - not the best of films, I do like horror but this lacked story and scares. The Fog - preferred the '80s version, John Carpenter had a lot more chill factor.


----------



## Hawkeye Pearce (Sep 24, 2006)

The original Clerks 
And History of Violence


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 24, 2006)

just watched A Life Less Ordinary on Film4 tonight, never seen it before, it was awesome.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 24, 2006)

An Audience With Kevin Smith.. occasionally very funny, but fuck me the audience were idiots, and Smith is a bit of a fratboy


----------



## bellator (Sep 24, 2006)

Hawkeye Pearce said:
			
		

> The original Clerks
> And History of Violence



I really did not see the point of History of Violence, could not grip the story. 
Very inane and dull, apart from the fight scenes.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 24, 2006)

i liked a history of violence, wanst a amazing movie but was a entertaining 2 hours, you may have to enjoy graphic violence though


----------



## mhendo (Sep 24, 2006)

The Proposition, with Guy Pearce, Ray Winstone, and Emily Watson. Written by Nick Cave.

Great film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Watched Lilja 4 ever.   The most depressing thing I've seen since Requiem for a Dream.


It's an amazing film though isn't it?


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 24, 2006)

Do The Right Thing (cos Pie Face hasn't seen it before).

still an impressive movie - a bit muddled, surprisingly stagey (it would work really well as a play) and a couple of really shit, unecessary scenes at the end, but on the whole a great bit of work.


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 24, 2006)

I had a barinless movie night with Final Destination 3 and Transporter 2.

Jason Stretham is atrocious and I can gladly report transporter 2 is as bad as Transporter.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 24, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's an amazing film though isn't it?



Yes, it was very good, just incredibly miserable!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 24, 2006)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> I had a barinless movie night with Final Destination 3 and Transporter 2.
> 
> Jason Stretham is atrocious and I can gladly report transporter 2 is as bad as Transporter.



See, I thought Transport 1, although shit, was quite enjoyable shit, whereas 2 was just shit.


----------



## elevendayempire (Sep 24, 2006)

That new version of Pride & Prejudice with Keira Knightley. It was quite good. And Donald Sutherland still has a lovely smile. 

SG


----------



## foamy (Sep 24, 2006)

Derailed. Quite good but wasn't expecting it to be so graphically violent... 
*Note to self: must read up on films before i watch them  *


----------



## King Mob (Sep 24, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> An Audience With Kevin Smith.. occasionally very funny, but fuck me the audience were idiots, and Smith is a bit of a fratboy



The audience are morons with the exception of the girl talking about Chasing Amy. Smith's a great raconteur (his stories about working with Prince and his Superman story is utter brilliance) but he's not as smart as he clearly thinks he is.

Anyhow, i watched Threads last night for the first time since it was originally shown. It still scared me to fucking death.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 24, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> The audience are morons with the exception of the girl talking about Chasing Amy. Smith's a great raconteur (his stories about working with Prince and his Superman story is utter brilliance) but he's not as smart as he clearly thinks he is.



no, and she stood her ground really well..


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 24, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> See, I thought Transport 1, although shit, was quite enjoyable shit, whereas 2 was just shit.




You misunderstand me-I'd have never got T2 out if I hadnt enjoyed T1. T1 is so bad its good. T2 on the other hand is so shite its....erm....REALLY shite.


----------



## King Mob (Sep 24, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> no, and she stood her ground really well..




She does and to be fair to Smith he realises he isn't talking to an idiot and actually engages her is a decent conversation, even though there's whooping fucktards in the background.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2006)

Sympathy For Mr Vengeance - very impressive indeed though there were certain plot points which confused me.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 24, 2006)

King Mob said:
			
		

> She does and to be fair to Smith he realises he isn't talking to an idiot and actually engages her is a decent conversation, even though there's whooping fucktards in the background.




this is going to sound really appalling but

a) is that really how dumb american college students are?
b) wouldn't it have made a better movie if it had been made over here


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 24, 2006)

last night i watched Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby. it was fucking hillarious, the state i was in may have helped though, and tonight im getting ready to watch Waist Deep. ill let you all know how it is


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 25, 2006)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> You misunderstand me-I'd have never got T2 out if I hadnt enjoyed T1. T1 is so bad its good. T2 on the other hand is so shite its....erm....REALLY shite.



Fair dos... I agree 

Also, Qi Shu is a babe


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 25, 2006)

Last night I tried watching Magnolia.  Didn't get into it.  Will try again tonight...


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 25, 2006)

Series 4 of Red Dwarf. So so good.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Sep 25, 2006)

Orgazmo, suitably lame but knew it was

Episode's 12 & 13 of Six Feet Under series two.  Brilliant, and it's been so long since I'd seen any!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Sympathy For Mr Vengeance - very impressive indeed though there were certain plot points which confused me.


Like what? 

Great film BTW.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2006)

He sold his kidney and then was told there was loads of money in his account to pay for the transplant for his sister, so why did he need to kidnap his boss's daughter?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> He sold his kidney and then was told there was loads of money in his account to pay for the transplant for his sister, so why did he need to kidnap his boss's daughter?



He sold his kidney *and* used all his money to pay for the black market organ for his sister. 
They ran away with both his kidney and all his money. That's why its so sad when he gets the call from the hospital, the doctor thinks he has still got enough money to pay for the ligit transplant. 

But he doesn't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2006)

Ah, I see - I was pissed


----------



## Juice Terry (Sep 25, 2006)

A Better Tomorrow - dull as ditchwater
Tsotsi - much better


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 25, 2006)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> Series 4 of Red Dwarf. So so good.



Agreed... Series 5 is better though!


----------



## jodal (Sep 25, 2006)

Crash (2005) still a great film


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 25, 2006)

jodal said:
			
		

> Crash (2005) still a great film



I downloaded that, haven't watched it yet cos everyone on here said it was shit, might watch it now.


----------



## jodal (Sep 25, 2006)

Its extremely cheesy and very methodical in making you feel for the characters but all in all I think its a great film by very good writer/director.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2006)

The Heart Is Deceitful Above All Things

Okay, not brilliant, too short (hate 90 minute films, it's over before it's begun), the youngest Jeremiah was a great kid actor.  I found it clumsy, both the acting and the scenes. Maybe it's meant to be like that - a representation of the adult mind remembering childhood scenes.   Also kept being distracted thinking how much Asia Argento looks like a young Courtney Love!  Although the abuse scenes were disturbing (even though they are indirect), the fact that you know the story has been debunked sits in your head through the film.


----------



## ada (Sep 25, 2006)

Black Narcissus. It was entirly gorgeous to look at, and really very good. Though be warned it's terribly melodramatic and stylised - presumably partly because of when it was made (released in 1947). About nuns setting up a monastry in the Himalayas, and their 'repressed yearnings' (as one review had it).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2006)

.se erroer ERROER ERROR


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> An Audience With Kevin Smith.. occasionally very funny, but fuck me the audience were idiots, and Smith is a bit of a fratboy



I went to what I thought was a press screening of Jersey Girl that turned out to be front row tickets to smith talking for hours and hours. I was amazed to find it was fairly entertaining but after about three hours I began to get worried about getting a bus home. Mrs Suplex and I made what I thought was a discrete exit (if you can do that from a meter in front of smith) anyway I was pretty sure I could hear him badmouthing me as I left. 

The place was packed and he was already overrunning by something like a hour, did nobody else have to get home? 

Much better than the DVD as it didn't have the US frat fan boys whooping all over it.


----------



## foamy (Sep 25, 2006)

A Room For Romeo Brass.  
I *heart* Paddy Considine


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2006)

foamy said:
			
		

> I *heart* Paddy Considine



My ex neighbours were mates of his, he would come round and stuff (so they tell me but I never saw him).

They were also ex top UK 10 ballroom dancing champions, not that you would think it to look at them. Hippies.


----------



## bellator (Sep 26, 2006)

The Reflecting Skin, outstanding film but very depressing.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 26, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> last night i watched Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby. it was fucking hillarious, the state i was in may have helped though, and tonight im getting ready to watch Waist Deep. ill let you all know how it is



ddint watch waist deep, watched Stormbreaker instead, it was amusing.


----------



## Phenol (Sep 26, 2006)

Lucky Number Slevin
Great script, well made, basically good film. AND Lucy Liu (dribble).


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 27, 2006)

_Sorry, Haters_

Fucking brilliant


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 27, 2006)

last night was disc one of series 4 of that 70s show and Welcome to collinwood. loved them both.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 27, 2006)

The Legend of 1900 with Tim Roth.

Excellent film


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 27, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> The Legend of 1900 with Tim Roth.
> 
> Excellent film


I didn't make it past the first half hour


----------



## Moggy (Sep 27, 2006)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> I didn't make it past the first half hour



Why's that?


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 27, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Why's that?


I just found it tedious. Maybe I should've given it more time.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 27, 2006)

I just thought it was really nice, probably not for everyone though.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 27, 2006)

the vanishing (1988/french). 

loved it. better than the american version.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 27, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> the vanishing (1988/french).
> 
> loved it. better than the american version.




i thought it was Dutch? but yet, MUCH better than the US version. a genuinely harrowing film, probably upset me more than anything i've ever seen. the end just goes on tooooooo long


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 27, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> The Legend of 1900 with Tim Roth.
> 
> Excellent film



Agreed, I thought it was brilliant, one of the most underrated films ever.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah, the Vanishing was Dutch.

I watched the bloody remake first though, which ruined the original for me.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 27, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Vanishing was Dutch.
> 
> I watched the bloody remake first though, which ruined the original for me.



same here. 
i thought the vanishing was french production based on a dutch short story. the americans utterly destroyed the ending!!!! 




			
				Dubversion said:
			
		

> ...a genuinely harrowing film, probably upset me more than anything i've ever seen. the end just goes on tooooooo long



i was pondering on the final scenes all night.
was the ending that upsetting? (SPOILER ALERT) cos rex was seeking closure on what happened to his partner, in that he knew he was going to die if he drank the coffee. i mean all through the narrative, the theme of pre-destiny kept coming up and the socio-path helped him to fulfill his dream of the 'golden egg.'


----------



## undercover (Sep 27, 2006)

I watched Brick for the second time in a week last night.

Didn't mind it the first time, except for really having a hard time understanding what they were saying alot of the time, but it actually really annoyed me the second and just thought it was bad film trying to be dark and cool and not really achieving either.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 27, 2006)

yet you watched it twice in a week? fair enough

just watched O Brother, Where Are Thou on film four, great movie, a classic in my eyes.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 28, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Agreed... Series 5 is better though!



I've only got 1-4 on dvd.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 28, 2006)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> I've only got 1-4 on dvd.



You can get 5/6 on torrents


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 28, 2006)

watched Pretty Persuasion. Very good movie - dark as hell, brilliantly funny. James Wood was excellent


----------



## AlwaysHigh (Sep 29, 2006)

I watched "Lord of War" excellent film

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399295/


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 29, 2006)

AlwaysHigh said:
			
		

> I watched "Lord of War" excellent film
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399295/



yep, i loved this too.  andrew niccol is one of the more interesting people in hollywood.


----------



## Red Horse (Sep 29, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> watched Pretty Persuasion. Very good movie - dark as hell, brilliantly funny. James Wood was excellent


yeah thought that was pretty good, when u get the full picture its a bit biatch


----------



## Red Horse (Sep 29, 2006)

just watched 'down by law' by jim jarmusch which i thought was a bit over stylized, Bob Begnini was very good tho. am watching 'Conan the barbarian' for nostalgias sake, but with all things from my childhood ive revisited, realised it a bit crap really


----------



## Bomber (Sep 29, 2006)

Well tonight anyway I'm tucking in to my season 1 box set of 'Spooks' that I just got from the HMV sale   Then maybe Belle Vue Rendezvous which I got free in the papers a week or so ago !!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 30, 2006)

just watched Crank, the new Jason Stathom film, fuck me its AMAZING, everyone go see it, RIGHT NOW


----------



## wiskey (Sep 30, 2006)

5 children and it  it was pointlessly silly and great


----------



## mhendo (Sep 30, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> just watched Crank, the new Jason Stathom film, fuck me its AMAZING, everyone go see it, RIGHT NOW


Really?

I saw the trailers and thought it looked absolutely awful. Then i read this review, which confirmed my suspicions.

What makes it so good?

Edited to add:

Did i miss your sarcasm? *Dubversion*'s post suggests that i might have.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 30, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> just watched Crank, the new Jason Stathom film, fuck me its AMAZING, everyone go see it, RIGHT NOW




oh behave


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 30, 2006)

personally, i loved it, i wasnt being sarcastic. im jsut a big fan of jason stathoms stuff and i also thought the advert looked good. its pretty much just full on action all the way. which is what i like in films, and i thought it was a good story.


----------



## bellator (Oct 1, 2006)

Thought about getting Straw Dogs out, is it worth a look?


----------



## wandarer (Oct 1, 2006)

Just watched Mirrormask, really enjoyed it. Very arty the girls imagination is insane kind of a cross between Salvador Dali and Tim Burton (Nightmare Before Christmas/CorpseBride) style. I want to see it again, as will pick up a lot more cross referencing of imagery as I now know the storyline.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 1, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Well tonight anyway I'm tucking in to my season 1 box set of 'Spooks' that I just got from the HMV sale





I have been really getting into the new series, the best yet I reckon...


----------



## KellyDJ (Oct 1, 2006)

Ferris Buellers day off.  First time I've ever seen it


----------



## foamy (Oct 1, 2006)

March of the penguins


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 1, 2006)

the black dahlia - ellroy's novel was complicated as hell, and one too many twists killed the film. i wish hollywood didn't fuck with the plot...the final 20 minutes seemed rushed, and out of pace. 

works well as a novel. 
but whoever wrote the screenplay should have simplified it.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 1, 2006)

Soylent Green.

_It's people apparently_


----------



## souljacker (Oct 2, 2006)

Saw II

Alright I suppose. The 'twist' was shit though.


----------



## belboid (Oct 2, 2006)

bellator said:
			
		

> Thought about getting Straw Dogs out, is it worth a look?


absolutely

I rewatched the Tales of Hoffmann - aah, what wonderful colours...


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 2, 2006)

Decided, for some reason, to re-watch Lord of the Rings, which had been gathering dust on my shelves for a year or so. With a bit of distance, it still looks very pretty, but it drags a bit in the extended version, and there's a real travelogue feel to it. Every few scenes there's another establishing shot of a castle or town or something, and a character announces that it's the mines of Moria or whatever. Imagine if people did that in real life...







"The city of Basingstoke. Here we will find refreshment in the Marks and Spencer..."

SG


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 2, 2006)

final destination 3 - like happy tree friends in a fairground. i enjoyed it.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 2, 2006)

Brick - wow do not watch when really really stoned... it's hard to follow


----------



## treabor (Oct 2, 2006)

i watch the cave of the yellow dog.very good film.and world trade centre very good cam corder job opps 

link www.caveoftheyellowdog.co.uk/


not hollywood shite and fuked up remakes like the wickerman. a real movie low budget.not money grabbing cunts.like the big usa companys that dont give a shite as long as u watch there crap.dont get me wrong theres been a few good films from out usa but not many.

LAST MOVIE I SAW was by luc besson great stuff called angel-a


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 2, 2006)

The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift.

Yeah.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 3, 2006)

Mystic River.  Another one I didn't know why I had selected, and I wish I hadn't.  Read the label blurb, thought 'Sean Penn, I like him as an actor', and he was ok in it, especially re his daughter when they first SPOILER ALERT 




 found her, but it turned to drivel after that.  And as the credits rolled, I realised why - Directed by Clint Eastwood   Fuck off Clink, you were only good in 1, maybe 2 films, as a fucking cowboy, get out of the directors chair and do the world a favour


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2006)

That's not entirely fair - he's a very talented director - have you seen Play Misty For Me?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 3, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That's not entirely fair - he's a very talented director - have you seen Play Misty For Me?


Yeh, ok, I did kinda like that...




But I last watched it fucking years ago when I had less taste


----------



## Bomber (Oct 4, 2006)

I watched disc one from my newly acquired X-men Trilogy   << Cyclops !


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 4, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> but it turned to drivel after that.  And as the credits rolled, I realised why - Directed by Clint Eastwood   Fuck off Clink, you were only good in 1, maybe 2 films, as a fucking cowboy, get out of the directors chair and do the world a favour



nah, no way - clint is a great actor/director and mystic river is a well told tragedy.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 4, 2006)

enemy at the gates

not the greatest film in the world but I like it


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm having me a gore fest: 
Tobe Hooper's The Toolbox Murders - a Friday 12th/Halloween rip-off slasher - lots of imaginative gory murders with household tools. I'm a sucker for those kind of b-movies, so I loved it - I also watched Freddy Vs Jason which was pretty unmemorable with a ridiculous plot (but not as ridiculous as Jason X which has a cloned Jason in on a spaceship. With a holodeck type thing). 
I also watched House Of A Thousand Corpses - a truly dreadful piece of film making.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2006)

Junebug.
Great little US indie film in the vein of Alexander Payne - a very charming performance from Amy Adams as a naive pregnant Southern belle. Great acting all round.


----------



## jodal (Oct 5, 2006)

I didn't watch a film yesterday but I did go to the monthly Film Quiz at The Boogaloo called You're Gonna Need A Bigger Boat. It was a jolly good laugh and really well put together. Despite my wealth of film knowledge we came 3rd... from last.

As a sampler, one of the questions was "what does TIE stand for in Star Wards TIE Fighters?"

In a way I'm glad I don't know the answer.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 5, 2006)

x men  last stand

it was unimaginably shit

some ok charactors   but an ultemetly shit plot


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 5, 2006)

batman begins - it took me over a year to watch this (batman with arnie still burns my mind) and yeah, it's really good. i loved brucie's ninja training and the new gotham city - very sci-fi.


----------



## bellator (Oct 5, 2006)

The Machinist-great performance by Bale.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 6, 2006)

Aim for the top 2 - diebuster

finally watched the end episode.  wonderfully over the top fighting  with the trademark gainax pink explotions  lots of  visual references to   other films  such as 2001 and of course eva  and a wonderfull tie in with  the original aim for the top - gunbuster

well what can i say    it's a proper gainax ova  with stunning animation a decent plot  and tons of fanservice (though mainly through in jokes) 

the on think that   supprised me was i didn't notice dief-neux was  a banchou  till i saw the  drawing of lark dressed as him


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Oct 9, 2006)

Nightmare before Christmas, not sure what I expected but I was kind of disappointed with this.

Garden State, good little easy to watch film

Family Guy:Untold Story, short but very enjoyable, Stuey is always going to be a winner!

Baseketball, good fun trash


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 9, 2006)

Romance & Cigarettes, the John Turturro movie.

It didn't work, but I can't actually work out quite what was wrong with it. It was an attempt to make a 'working class New York' musical, mostly with non-original songs. It had some great moments, and seeing James Gandolfini singing was curious. A scene with kate Winslet seemingly drowning (with an accompanying fantastic Ute Lemper / Nick Cave song) was really moving. But overall it was a fucking mess. It wasn't QUITE a musical, wasn't QUITE a drama, wasn't QUITE funny. It just kinda fell between a bunch of stools.

Anybody else seen it? I was disappointed - really strong cast, good idea but something went tits up along the way


----------



## passenger (Oct 9, 2006)

bellator said:
			
		

> The Machinist-great performance by Bale.




yeah loved the film to


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2006)

Cache (Hidden) - I thought this was excellent - it throws up so many ambiguities and questions - can't really say any more about it cos I would spoil it for others.


----------



## tastebud (Oct 9, 2006)

I watched Unknown Pleasures (Ren xiao yao) on DVD yesterday. It was mediocre. Okay at first but then got a bit boring. Very little dialogue which is okay if you have something to make up for this but there wasn't really. Nor did I feel particularly bothered for or overly interested in, any of the characters.

There also appears to be some kind of additional disc that I am yet to investigate fully.


----------



## Juice Terry (Oct 9, 2006)

Offside, a film about women trying to get into a football stadium in Iran which despite a promising theme sent me to sleep as the acting, script and just about anything else about it was woefully bad.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 9, 2006)

jodal said:
			
		

> I didn't watch a film yesterday but I did go to the monthly Film Quiz at The Boogaloo called You're Gonna Need A Bigger Boat. It was a jolly good laugh and really well put together. Despite my wealth of film knowledge we came 3rd... from last.
> 
> As a sampler, one of the questions was "what does TIE stand for in Star Wards TIE Fighters?"
> 
> In a way I'm glad I don't know the answer.



the Twin Ion Engine fighter
and yes i know im sad


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 9, 2006)

bellator said:
			
		

> The Machinist-great performance by Bale.



bought this the other day as id heard such good stuff about it. Bale preformed amazingly and i cant beleive how much weight he lost for the part.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2006)

I watched Saving Face last night.  I think I only put it on the list cos it was a lesbian film, although one with all Chinese actors and director.  Nice little bits of commentary on Chinese society and women's place in it - now changing thank god, but ultimately a chick flick - and I do hate to use that term so it's not used lightly here.  Having said all that, I thoroughly enjoyed the chemistry between the main chick and her squeeze, and the ubiquitous coming-out-stories that populate all lesbian arts


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Oct 9, 2006)

watch four brothers, what a load of shite, a truely awful film


----------



## bellator (Oct 9, 2006)

The Station Agent, a good film for a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 9, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I watched Saving Face last night.  I think I only put it on the list cos it was a lesbian film, although one with all Chinese actors and director.  Nice little bits of commentary on Chinese society and women's place in it - now changing thank god, but ultimately a chick flick - and I do hate to use that term so it's not used lightly here.  Having said all that, I thoroughly enjoyed the chemistry between the main chick and her squeeze, and the ubiquitous coming-out-stories that populate all lesbian arts



i love this film...and those chinese lesbians were gorgeous. 
chick-flick...never saw it like that but you could be right. and whatever it is, i love the portrayal of asian americans having to deal with two conflicting cultures. good take.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 9, 2006)

finally got round to the first episode of the first season of Deadwood.

i am SO excited about watching the rest now. I might never go out again


----------



## belboid (Oct 10, 2006)

boy you been missing out Dub, best thing on telly.

Well, it was 

I just watched _The Singing Ringing Tree_ - with original voiceover.  Amazingly, even better than I rememberd it!


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 10, 2006)

ah, i don't have 'clever' telly and  i'm crap at series anyway. much better with downloads


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2006)

I watched Jane Campion's In The Cut last night - that was two hours of my life wasted. I hate films with excellent sound design but muffled dialogue - what's the point of hearing some great background noises when you can't make out anything anyone's saying - you have to turn it up way too loud, then the music's too loud when it starts playing. Maybe I'm just going deaf in my old age.
The story was shit too and the only positive things about were an excellent colour scheme and Meg Ryan crying a lot.


----------



## J77 (Oct 10, 2006)

Most recently: Shooting Dogs, and Me and you and everyone we know.

*First was excellent.*

Second was pointless rubbish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2006)

J77 said:
			
		

> Most recently: Shooting Dogs, and Me and you and everyone we know.
> 
> *First was excellent.*
> 
> Second was pointless rubbish.


Noooo!  It was a great little film - very sweet indeed


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 10, 2006)

Been watching series at the moment mostly.

Last night watched the first episode of the A Team.


----------



## belboid (Oct 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> ah, i don't have 'clever' telly and  i'm crap at series anyway. much better with downloads


After avoiding it at first cos, well, Ian McShane???  Then was told that this was utterly wrong & was desperately swapping tapes with a variety of people in order to catch/keep up.

Season 2, downloaded the lot as they were happening, but they were bloody yankee copies, with ntsc jerkiness, so when Season 3 started we went the whole hog and got cable, just for that.

At which rate of increasing devotion, we may have to fly to the US to catch the final two two hour specials.

You motherfucking cocksucker.


----------



## J77 (Oct 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Noooo!  It was a great little film - very sweet indeed


Reminded me of that What the Bleep film - which I also didn't enjoy.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 10, 2006)

Iron Monkey.

Not bad, but it's no Kung Fu Hustle.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 10, 2006)

_The Assassination of President Nixon_.

Decent in itself, but obviously derivative and inferior to its model.


----------



## shijima (Oct 10, 2006)

The Descent 
best horror film i have seen in an age and really well done gore its just great


----------



## ck (Oct 11, 2006)

shijima said:
			
		

> The Descent
> best horror film i have seen in an age and really well done gore its just great



I thought it was great as well ; spooked me right out !


----------



## Reno (Oct 11, 2006)

Watched the last four episodes of Season 5 of The Shield, which I'd recorded od Channel 5 but didn't have time to watch till now. Brilliant as ever and I will have withdrawal symptoms till the next season comes along.


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 11, 2006)

_Brick_

Eh?????


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 11, 2006)

watch the old school Get Carter last night on ITV4. the ending really wasnt as impressive as i remember it being.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Oct 11, 2006)

I watched, Stealth ("Gung Ho" Top Gun clone with CGI effects, & loopy computer controlled aircraft) & Doom....
_My Brain is still recovering from this sensory assault of Hollywood crapness...._


----------



## bellator (Oct 11, 2006)

Watched The Exorcism of Emily Rose and it really scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Reno (Oct 11, 2006)

bellator said:
			
		

> Watched The Exorcism of Emily Rose and it really scared the shit out of me.



There is a German film coming out here in November called Requiem. It's a great film and it's based much more closely on the real case The Exorcism of Emily Rose claims to be based on. Love the Deep Purple song on the trailer:

http://www.requiem-derfilm.de/trailer.html?size=medium


----------



## sojourner (Oct 11, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> i love this film...and those chinese lesbians were gorgeous.
> chick-flick...never saw it like that but you could be right. and whatever it is, i love the portrayal of asian americans having to deal with two conflicting cultures. good take.


Yeh, the lesbians were gorgeous, but not exactly representative of the vast array of lesbians.  The film made the mistake of using what can be seen as aesthetically pleasing actors.  Then dressed one in clothing that isn't titillating, and one in stuff that is.  Oh, gosh, and here we have the classic stereotypical butch/femme dynamic! (minus the actual butch)  

I think that was one of the things that made it seem, to me, like the *dreaded phrase* chick flick.  Like straight women can watch it, over a glass of wine a la Bridget Jones, and not have to think too hard about Chinese and/or sexual identity politics.  Chick flick is a derogatory phrase, for crap films that hollywood think/push what women want. 

I think it had some decent points, and it was ok, but I'd like to see something a bit harder hitting


----------



## Reno (Oct 11, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Yeh, the lesbians were gorgeous, but not exactly representative of the vast array of lesbians.  The film made the mistake of using what can be seen as aesthetically pleasing actors.



Don't straight romantic comedies do the same thing. They too cast "aesthetically pleasing" actors, so not sure why lesbians don't deserve a bit of eye candy. On the other hand I agree with you that it could have been a much better film.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 11, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> *Don't straight romantic comedies do the same thing*. They too cast "aesthetically pleasing" actors, so not sure why lesbians don't deserve a bit of eye candy. On the other hand I agree with you that it could have been a much better film.


Which is where the phrase comes from 

Eye candy? Well, it's all subjective eh? I personally am not attracted to stick thin girls, especially not when reproduced as a thing of 'beauty' which has been dictated to me  

This is not a dig at thin girls btw.  I was one, my daughter is one, and there are all varieties of figure.


----------



## Reno (Oct 11, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Which is where the phrase comes from
> 
> Eye candy? Well, it's all subjective eh? I personally am not attracted to stick thin girls, especially not when reproduced as a thing of 'beauty' which has been dictated to me
> 
> This is not a dig at thin girls btw.  I was one, my daughter is one, and there are all varieties of figure.



I suppose you are right and I generally don't like the stud muffins I see in gay romcoms either. I actually like stick thin men and the guys in gay films are generally puffed up gym bunnies.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 14, 2006)

watched FEAST earlier today, its a comedy horror along the same lines as slither 

Plot Outline: Patrons locked inside of a bar are forced to fight monsters.

it was very amusing and i recomend it to everyone.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 14, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> The film made the mistake of using what can be seen as aesthetically pleasing actors.  Then dressed one in clothing that isn't titillating, and one in stuff that is.  Oh, gosh, and here we have the classic stereotypical butch/femme dynamic! (minus the actual butch)



lol! you mean like miss congeniality?

i dunno, but i hardly see good looking lesbian couples - yeah, there some but not much.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 14, 2006)

just finished watching 'hostage.'

good film if you don't want to think too hard. reminds me of a dean koontz novel. dunno why.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> i dunno, but i hardly see good looking lesbian couples - yeah, there some but not much.


 nobhead


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> nobhead



yeah right. 
go into the candybar and spot the supermodel couples please.
i was referring to the film you judgemental twat.


----------



## citydreams (Oct 14, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> lol! you mean like miss congeniality?
> 
> i dunno, but i hardly see good looking lesbian couples - yeah, there some but not much.



I think Sharon Stone scared them off


----------



## foamy (Oct 17, 2006)

Proof  - for some reason anthony hopkins was really annoying in it. his performance seemed awkward just like he didnt fit very well. maybe he is too good an actor for such a rubbish film. or maybe hes not that great. i cant decide.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 17, 2006)

Finally watched House of Games.  Had been wanting to watch it for yonks.  Pretty good, although having previouslys een Heist and Spanish Prisoner, I feel that after a while we get to know Mamet's twisty way of writing plots, and can almost guess the twists coming.

Perhaps the ultimate twist in the next Mamet film will be containing no twists?


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2006)

aah, you've seen State & Main then...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 17, 2006)

No, only Heist/Spanish Prisoner previously...


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 17, 2006)

finally saw Spirited Away - mostly very good, but I did think the last 1/4 lapsed into rather more standard kids film fare than the preceding 3/4s.

Nonetheless, incredible flights of imagination and it looked brilliant


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> No, only Heist/Spanish Prisoner previously...


you missed my cunning witticism 

(ie, State & Main doesnt really have any big plot twists in it)


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> i hardly see good looking lesbian couples - yeah, there some but not much.


And what would your definition of good looking lesbian couples be then?  Personal wank fodder?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 17, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> you missed my cunning witticism
> 
> (ie, State & Main doesnt really have any big plot twists in it)



Ah, OK... Cheers.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 17, 2006)

charlie addict said:
			
		

> i hardly see good looking lesbian couples - yeah, there some but not much.



And these lesbian couples care what you think of their looks how exactly?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 17, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> And these lesbian couples care what you think of their looks how exactly?



i dunno. i don't care what others think either.
but film-wise, denise richards, sharon stone, angelina jolie portray a type of lesbian that is acceptable cos it's easy on the eye.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 17, 2006)

just finished watching Boy Eats Girl comedy horror and irish, was rather amusing. very shaun of the dead esque


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2006)

Miike's Gozu - blimey - what a strange film - either he's just being weird for the sake of it or he's got some incredibly complex message about male sexual insecurities that is impossible to unravel. An eye-opener in any case. Anyone else seen it?
(It was awfully slow though)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 18, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Miike's Gozu - blimey - what a strange film - either he's just being weird for the sake of it or he's got some incredibly complex message about male sexual insecurities that is impossible to unravel. An eye-opener in any case. Anyone else seen it?
> (It was awfully slow though)



Yeah and I love it!!!! 
Does suffer a bit like most of Miikes films from being over long (I can see loads of edits you could make).

I love the english woman who is having a conversation with him but uses cue cards. 

Very funny film, if only it was edited tighter.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 18, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> finally saw Spirited Away - mostly very good, but I did think the last 1/4 lapsed into rather more standard kids film fare than the preceding 3/4s.
> 
> Nonetheless, incredible flights of imagination and it looked brilliant



the final quater was certianly slower than the proceding part   but it  does seam to be there to expand out view of that world. from the moment sen/chihiro leaves the Aburaya the world takes on a diffrent feeling  the pace of the movie seams to change as if to reflect the  change in location. the change in worlds  take effect even in the movie   from the hussle and bussle of the aburaya to thew slow idelic country side.   something that is shown again and again in miyazaki films  though often not as subtly as here.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 18, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> the final quater was certianly slower than the proceding part   but it  does seam to be there to expand out view of that world. from the moment sen/chihiro leaves the Aburaya the world takes on a diffrent feeling  the pace of the movie seams to change as if to reflect the  change in location. the change in worlds  take effect even in the movie   from the hussle and bussle of the aburaya to thew slow idelic country side.   something that is shown again and again in miyazaki films  though often not as subtly as here.



I think it is prehaps my least favorate Ghibli film apart from Umi ga kikoeru (maybe called 'I can hear the sea' or something in english) and and Kurenai no buta (crimson pig). That reminds me, I have never seen omoide poro poro and I even have that Ghibli idents DVD.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 18, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Miike's Gozu - blimey - what a strange film - either he's just being weird for the sake of it or he's got some incredibly complex message about male sexual insecurities that is impossible to unravel. An eye-opener in any case. Anyone else seen it?
> (It was awfully slow though)



interesting film though not something i watch again.
the bit with the lactating old woman in the hotel (or whatever the japanese variation is) urging the lead man to drink her milk made me quite ill.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 18, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> interesting film though not something i watch again.
> the bit with the lactating old woman in the hotel (or whatever the japanese variation is) urging the lead man to drink her milk made me quite ill.



You will be wanting to get out Visitor Q then.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 18, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I think it is prehaps my least favorate Ghibli film apart from Umi ga kikoeru (maybe called 'I can hear the sea' or something in english) and and Kurenai no buta (crimson pig). That reminds me, I have never seen omoide poro poro and I even have that Ghibli idents DVD.



it's called Ocean Waves (thank you nausicaa.net) 

i must say i'm still not a huge ghibli fan even though i have seen all the miyazaki directed ghibli films apart from howl.  i can apreciate the feel of the films and admire the animations  but for me  i just don't love them. i can never really identify with the charactors i supose  i see them more as  iconic figures than as peaple

but also i know what you mean about Kurenai no buta/Porco Rosso  there was some nice animation  and some intresting moments (like the dead pilots flying) but it left me seriously unimpressed


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 18, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> it's called Ocean Waves (thank you nausicaa.net)


Well thats a rotten and rather lazy translation then. 

Not as bad as 'the cat returns' for 'neko no ongaeshi', which really should be 'the cat returns a favor' or something. 

Or how about 'wisper of the heart' which has nothing to do with 'Mimi o sumaseba'. Mind you 'listen very closely with your ears' is a shit name for a film. 



			
				Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> but also i know what you mean about Kurenai no buta/Porco Rosso  there was some nice animation  and some intresting moments (like the dead pilots flying) but it left me seriously unimpressed



Strangley one of my wifes favorates.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Oct 18, 2006)

Started on the first disc of Neon Genesis Evangelon (Platinum Edition)
Only another 6 discs to go....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 18, 2006)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> Started on the first disc of Neon Genesis Evangelon (Platinum Edition)
> Only another 6 discs to go....



I bought these ages ago but haven't watched them yet. I got the VHSs and the first DVD sets so I'm waiting to forget what happened before watching it again.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 18, 2006)

don't get me started on  dubious translations  i have spent hours swearing at  the computer for some of the translations they come up with

mind you this probably has more to do with me being a sad basterd


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 19, 2006)

The core.

My god that was a bad film. I knew it was going to be bad but it needs a warning attached to it.

I'm having to watch the magnificent 7 just to try and recuperate.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 20, 2006)

and tonights film was Severance dunno why but at the moment i seem to be doing alot of the horror/comedy genre. this one was ok but not as good as films such as boy easts girl and shaun of the dead imo.


----------



## Onslow (Oct 20, 2006)

Broken Flowers, staring Bill Murray, doing his Lost in Translation role again.

The critics seemed to love it, i thought it was okish. Left you thinking.


----------



## lynne8 (Oct 20, 2006)

Pretty lightweight viewing last night for me.  I watched "Click" and "The Break Up"


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 20, 2006)

lynne8 said:
			
		

> Pretty lightweight viewing last night for me.  I watched "Click" and "The Break Up"



Is Click worth the rental fee?


----------



## holden (Oct 21, 2006)

Tonight I watched "A very British Coup" on DVD, for anyone that hasn't seen it, its' essential viewing. First shown on TV in 1988, adapted from Chris Mullins' book, it recounts the political consequences following the election of a genuinely left-wing government in Britain. Why isn't there more of this calibre of TV political drama today, instead, you have the lamentable "A very social secretary." 

                          And I followed that up with some of the third season of "Sex and the City".

                         I am nothing if not eclectic in my viewing taste.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 21, 2006)

Severance.

Funny.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 21, 2006)

holden said:
			
		

> Tonight I watched "A very British Coup" on DVD, for anyone that hasn't seen it, its' essential viewing. First shown on TV in 1988, adapted from Chris Mullins' book, it recounts the political consequences following the election of a genuinely left-wing government in Britain. Why isn't there more of this calibre of TV political drama today, instead, you have the lamentable "A very social secretary."



The new series of Spooks has gone into this sort of territory a bit, I think...


----------



## Moggy (Oct 21, 2006)

Saw 1 & 2 again in preparation for number 3 coming out next friday


----------



## mr_eko (Oct 22, 2006)

kidulthood which I enjoyed thought it was a pretty accurate portrayal of what's going on with some of today's yutes.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2006)

Watched Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas again last night, just HAD to in between reading the Steadman book.  Great film, and as a fan of the book, I felt it did all I wanted it to and more.  Gilliam was perfect to direct it. 

Then watched Big Fish, which despite having Albert Finney and Steve Buscemi in it, turned into a schmaltz-fest which was quite cringeworthy at times. Ewan McGregor should have been shot - what a fucking awful piece of acting - who thought they could get away with that accent?!


----------



## red_gordon (Oct 22, 2006)

Girl, Interupted which i fell asleep to only cos i was tired. Good film


----------



## Groucho (Oct 22, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Then watched Big Fish, which despite having Albert Finney and Steve Buscemi in it, turned into a schmaltz-fest which was quite cringeworthy at times. Ewan McGregor should have been shot - what a fucking awful piece of acting - who thought they could get away with that accent?!



Saw it at the cinema and was disappointed. Was really liking Tim Burton films up to that point. Planet of the Apes was worse I suppose, but Big Fish really did have so much promise - squandered.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 22, 2006)

I really loved Big Fish actually...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I really loved Big Fish actually...


Care to say why?



I don't know why precisely, maybe it was the twee fantasy involved, but it reminded me of Finian's Rainbow in a funny kind of way


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 22, 2006)

'the english patient.'

oh my god! where have i been?!!!!
what a film!!!!

i liked 'big fish.' and as corny as it is, i thought the father/son relationship was touching as hell. i cried in the cinema. my partner at the time, said i was a sad twat and we never spoke about that film again.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> as corny as it is, i thought the father/son relationship was touching as hell. .


I thought it was mawkish and stereotypical prodigal son shite meself - they were the most cringeworthy parts of the whole film


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 22, 2006)

I really liked Big Fish, the sort of magical realism.  I guess I'm biased as I like almost everything Burton has done (except the PLanet of the Apes) but still I think it was easily as good as most of his other stuff.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I really liked Big Fish, the sort of magical realism.  I guess I'm biased as I like almost everything Burton has done (except the PLanet of the Apes) but still I think it was easily as good as most of his other stuff.


I like a couple of Burton films myself, but I just don't think this one works.  What did you think of Ewan McGregor? Did you not think he ruined parts of it with that fuck-awful accent?  

See, mawkish worked in his animated stuff, but I find it just doesn't translate to non animated


----------



## Lea (Oct 22, 2006)

I watched Closer and really enjoyed this film about relationships and deception. 

Also watched another film about relationships High Fidelity but thought it was rather long and boring. Rather disappointed as I am a big John Cusack fan.


----------



## Lea (Oct 22, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> 'the english patient.'
> 
> oh my god! where have i been?!!!!
> what a film!!!!
> ...



Loved this film. Great scenery and photography. Saw it three times at the cinema when it first came out but then I'm a big fan of Ralph Fiennes. Great actor. Have seen him in a couple of Shakespeare plays at the theatre too.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 22, 2006)

The last starfighter.

Stunning graphics and a script that's without peer:

"I've been to another planet ma!"


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2006)

Napoleon Dynamite.

Frickin' sweet!


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 22, 2006)

Lea said:
			
		

> Loved this film. Great scenery and photography. Saw it three times at the cinema when it first came out but then I'm a big fan of Ralph Fiennes. Great actor. Have seen him in a couple of Shakespeare plays at the theatre too.



yeah, i like him too.
i have a tendency in staying away from 'academy award winner' films cos they're usually shit.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 23, 2006)

Jarhead.

Full Metal Jacket for a new generation, but not directed by Kubrick.


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 23, 2006)

Inside Man spike lees latest effort. Stellar cast but woefully poor movie.


----------



## Telluride (Oct 23, 2006)

Last night I watched:

_Blade Runner_
_Dust_ (my favorite independent film)
_Point Break_


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Oct 23, 2006)

Star Wars Revenge of the Syth - was in a way wicked, but young Skywalker seemed pretty quick to turn over to the Dark Side and embrace it so totally.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 23, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I like a couple of Burton films myself, but I just don't think this one works.  What did you think of Ewan McGregor? Did you not think he ruined parts of it with that fuck-awful accent?
> 
> See, mawkish worked in his animated stuff, but I find it just doesn't translate to non animated



TBH I can't even remember noticing mcgregor's accent.

I didn't find it all that mawkish either... STill, horses for courses.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 23, 2006)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> Inside Man spike lees latest effort. Stellar cast but woefully poor movie.



I thought it was quite decent...


----------



## Juice Terry (Oct 23, 2006)

The Magician - brilliant little low budget fly on the wall docu about a Melbourne hitman, shades of "Man bites dog".


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 23, 2006)

Dirty Sanchez the moive.... was rocking... very very sick tho


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 24, 2006)

The Aristocrats. Laughed my fucking ass off-one of the funniest movies I have ever seen.


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 24, 2006)

Morke - some Danish film about a bloke who marries disableds then kills em but makes it look like suicide (I think, or did he persuade em to commit suicide?)

Good stuff, I like Danish films


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2006)

Grizzly Man - absolutely fantastic


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Oct 24, 2006)

Heavenly Creatures.  Great film, depressing end but very good none the less, and finally on proper dvd rather than a taped off the tv version so it hadn't been cut.  I'm not sure about the very very end, on the tv bbc2 version it fades to black as she screams but on the dvd you saw her covered in blood screaming final scream.


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 24, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Grizzly Man - absolutely fantastic


ahhhhhhhhhh, I'm looking forward to seeing this


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2006)

Cry Baby. 

I forgot how good it was, every line is class adn hammy to the max. Good to see Depp and Walters make the time to return for a little doc. Shame the bleeping was taken out, in a rule of three gag the third fuck was funnier when the other two were masked. 

Mrs Suplex thought it was silly, it took her half way through the film to ask if it was a comedy.


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 24, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Grizzly Man - absolutely fantastic



 AKA Steve Irwin meets the Grizzly-and loses.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 24, 2006)

Good night and Good luck.

Just as good as it's supposed to be


----------



## LDR (Oct 25, 2006)

Straw Dogs.

I hadn't seen it before and I really enjoyed it.  I did find some parts quite distressing but it make feel and care for the characters which is something I find hard to do in many movies.


----------



## jodal (Oct 25, 2006)

Die Hard - the best action film ever?


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 25, 2006)

Cat People - the original b&w version.

Simply great


----------



## emwilk (Oct 25, 2006)

finding nemo  

it's so good though!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 25, 2006)

jodal said:
			
		

> Die Hard - the best action film ever?


No way! Surely it's Raiders?


----------



## foo (Oct 25, 2006)

my mate's Will & Grace box set. 

bloody marvellous. i really really _really_ want a friend like Karen.


----------



## jodal (Oct 25, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> No way! Surely it's Raiders?


No way, Raiders is an action-adventure and by far the weaker of the two.


----------



## belboid (Oct 25, 2006)

jodal said:
			
		

> No way, Raiders is an action-adventure and by far the weaker of the two.


well, the second part of your statement is wrong, but it matters not as both get there asses whipped by Aliens.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 25, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> well, the second part of your statement is wrong, but it matters not as both get there asses whipped by Aliens.



no way die hard any day out of those 3.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 25, 2006)

I wouldn't really compare Die Hard with the Indy films, or either with Aliens, to be quite bloody honest.  Completely different genres.  I'd compare the INdy films with Star Wars, and Die Hard with the Arnie canon, and Aliens with Predator and Event Horizon. 

So there.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 25, 2006)

jodal said:
			
		

> Die Hard - the best action film ever?



nah, it's Sin City.

as for action/adventure...the goonies!


----------



## belboid (Oct 25, 2006)

<shakes head in disbelief>


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 25, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> my mate's Will & Grace box set.
> 
> bloody marvellous. i really really _really_ want a friend like Karen.



Did you see the first eps? Karen is super thin, doesn't have the funny voice and isn't really a fag hag alkie. Shes just some snob. 

I have to watch this rubbish every bloody day while I get ready for work.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 25, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> nah, it's Sin City.



you're kidding, right?


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 25, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> my mate's Will & Grace box set.
> 
> bloody marvellous. i really really _really_ want a friend like Karen.




I must admit I do love W&G


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Oct 25, 2006)

Watched the Taking of Pelham 123 - fucking genius 70s New York heist caper starring Walter Matthau and Robert Shaw if you've not seen.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 25, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you're kidding, right?



what didn't you like about it?

me think it amazing...visually stunning - just like the original comics! shot by shot...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 25, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> what didn't you like about it?
> 
> me think it amazing...visually stunning - just like the original comics! shot by shot...


Maybe he means it's just not Die Hard.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 25, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Cry Baby.
> 
> I forgot how good it was, every line is class adn hammy to the max. Good to see Depp and Walters make the time to return for a little doc. Shame the bleeping was taken out, in a rule of three gag the third fuck was funnier when the other two were masked.
> 
> Mrs Suplex thought it was silly, it took her half way through the film to ask if it was a comedy.



I just bought this at the weekend, after years of wishing to see it again...pure smiles in DVD form.


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 26, 2006)

_I Spit On Your Grave_

Thought this was supposed to be a classic? It is absolutely fucking dreadful from start to finish.


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 26, 2006)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> Watched the Taking of Pelham 123 - fucking genius 70s New York heist caper starring Walter Matthau and Robert Shaw if you've not seen.



Superb film!


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 26, 2006)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> _I Spit On Your Grave_
> 
> Thought this was supposed to be a classic? It is absolutely fucking dreadful from start to finish.



Classic 'video nasty' and one that deserves the tag nasty-its dire explotative rubbish.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Oct 26, 2006)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> Superb film!


Yeah, I'm one of those that if I really like a film I can't resist watching it once every year or so.

I do that with stuff like Repo Man, Napoleon Dynamite, Ghostbusters, Dumb and Dumber, Spinal Tap, The Big Lebowski and US Marshalls starring Wesley Snipes.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 28, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> what didn't you like about it?
> 
> me think it amazing...visually stunning - just like the original comics! shot by shot...




Once you get over being impressed by the visuals, it's a piece of shit. Dire acting, dire script, dire dire dire. 



We just watched The Princess Bride. Not bad, not a patch on the book and looked like a slightly over-budget TV movie but still an enjoyable 90 minutes. Didn't realise Andre The Giant was in it, which is a weird piece of synchronicity with my new Shepard Fairey book


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2006)

"My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Now you must die" 
I love that film and fancy the arse out of Robin Wright


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 28, 2006)

She is quite pleasing 

And Inigo is a great character.. It is a good movie, it just lost a bit of the humour of the book which disappointed me. I mean, it's still pretty funny and knowing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2006)

Never read the book so it's all fresh to me


----------



## dirtysanta (Oct 28, 2006)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> Watched the Taking of Pelham 123 - fucking genius 70s New York heist caper starring Walter Matthau and Robert Shaw if you've not seen.




Fucking class. Thats where Tarantino got his inspiration for the calling his Reservoir Dogs characters  different colours.  The music score is fucking boomtastic too. I think its done by David Shire. very sample friendly.  
Fucking crying shame Robert Shaw only made so few films.


----------



## Reno (Oct 28, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> We just watched The Princess Bride. Not bad, not a patch on the book and looked like a slightly over-budget TV movie but still an enjoyable 90 minutes. Didn't realise Andre The Giant was in it, which is a weird piece of synchronicity with my new Shepard Fairey book



Completely agree with you, the book is much superior and not nearly well known enough (in Germany where I grew up it's much read and a bit of a cult novel). I recently tried to watch the film again, but it hasn't dated very well and it looks very dull and cheap now. Much of the cast was spot on though. Cary Elwes, Mandy Patinkin, Christopher Guest and Wallace Shawn are all much liked I imagined them in the novel.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2006)

All About My Mother - my first Almodovar   
It has a warmth that is refreshing in these cynical times but it's contrived and over stylised (eg the scene at the place the tarts hang out was ridiculously well lit like an advert) - are all his films like this?


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 29, 2006)

Deadwood Season 1 EP 4.

can't believe i still have 32 episodes of this utter genius to go


----------



## mhendo (Oct 30, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Deadwood Season 1 EP 4.
> 
> <spoiler edited out>
> 
> can't believe i still have 32 episodes of this utter genius to go


Maybe you could do those of us still on Episode 2 a favor, and not spoil the next 32 episodes as well. 

Edit to add:

No problem. I wasn't especially mortified over the revelation. And i shouldn't have compounded the problem by quoting!


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 30, 2006)

oh shit, sorry. I just assumed everybody else had seen it. i'll edit if you do


----------



## Juice Terry (Oct 30, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> All About My Mother - my first Almodovar
> It has a warmth that is refreshing in these cynical times but it's contrived and over stylised (eg the scene at the place the tarts hang out was ridiculously well lit like an advert) - are all his films like this?


Pretty much its a bit of an Almodovar trademark, bright lighting and lots of colour. Gives it more of a theatrical feel.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Oct 30, 2006)

Star Wars episodes IV and V - ace!  Somehow managed to miss these until now so have been watching them in 'order', roll on episode VI!


----------



## Juice Terry (Oct 30, 2006)

Underground, never seen this before and have been eagerly awaiting the DVD release only to be really rather disappointed.


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 30, 2006)

Munich and I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 30, 2006)

who's Munich and what did you both enjoy?


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 30, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> who's Munich and what did you both enjoy?




Ha Ha Ha...just re-read that one. Doh...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> oh shit, sorry. I just assumed everybody else had seen it. i'll edit if you do


I haven't. I'll be watching the first few episodes this week, so thanks for spoiling it for me


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 30, 2006)

Serenity.

Poor wash.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 30, 2006)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> Star Wars episodes IV and V - ace!  Somehow managed to miss these until now so have been watching them in 'order', roll on episode VI!



Good to hear you've started with IV and V.  I know a few people who had never seen them before, watched I/II first, and were put off watching the originals...


----------



## Pieface (Oct 30, 2006)

More of the fucking excellent Deadwood series!!!   It's class - me and Dub keep getting reminded of Glastonbury when they have scenes outside in the camp.   It gives good screaming drunk


----------



## Groucho (Oct 30, 2006)

Heathers.


----------



## Lea (Oct 30, 2006)

Miss Congeniality 2. Sandra looked really fabulous in her outfits but the film was a bit lame.


----------



## RockandorRoll (Oct 30, 2006)

Apocalypse now.. which is indeed ace. Was a bit unexpected though, went round to mates room, drinking/smoking + listening to music, then all of a sudden "hey watch this!" wasn't quite a fitting film for the moment, but from what i got, dam good ..

Will have to borrow and appreciate by myself one night


----------



## Phenol (Oct 30, 2006)

Saturday Night and Sunday Morning. Classic british cinema. 
You just couldn't recreate that late 50s feel. You can almost smell the smokey pubs and oiley factories!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Oct 31, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Good to hear you've started with IV and V.  I know a few people who had never seen them before, watched I/II first, and were put off watching the originals...



Sadly not, I started at episode I but I'm enjoying these originals more!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 31, 2006)

Land or the dead.


Bollocks. Romero has lost it.

Mind you he never had it before dawn of the dead and he lost it somewhere between that and day of the dead in the 80s.


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 31, 2006)

Frantically watching Battlestar Galactica season 2 (you know why, Mr Suplex...). Only 4 episodes to go!

SG


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 31, 2006)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> Frantically watching Battlestar Galactica season 2 (you know why, Mr Suplex...). Only 4 episodes to go!
> 
> SG



Don't forget that photo. 


Nude?


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 31, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Don't forget that photo.
> 
> 
> Nude?


For you, dear, anything.

You do realise that this exchange looks mighty dubious to the vast majority of posters who have _no idea what we're on about_?  

SG


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 31, 2006)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> For you, dear, anything.
> 
> [/I]?
> 
> SG


I can't freaking wait. I'm sticking it on my website.


----------



## maya (Oct 31, 2006)

*,,*

this *Carnivale* business, the _entire_ first season on DVD, borrowed after lenghty persuasion attempts loosely involving emotional blackmail, pointing out that he owed me money and i'd be willing to ignore this if he did me a few favours such as borrowing me this exciting-looking series...anyway, it all ended well and now i find myself sitting here with the DVD box in my hand...only to find out that my bloody DVD player has given up its last life breath and_ spite_ me by refusing to work...  !

but come what may, this series sounds like it's been _made_ to please me, it's got _everything_ i want from a dramatical production:
_...the 1930's!! ...bizarre circuses! ...dwarfs!! ...strange mysteries!!_  

it almost inevitably follows that murphy's law will kick in to prevent me from enjoying this- by making it less good than my expectation would dream up...   
hrmm...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Deadwood Season 1 EP 4.
> 
> can't believe i still have 32 episodes of this utter genius to go


Have just seen the first two and by god it's good.
Wiki Deadwood - it's a real place and still a sinful town!
The real Seth Bullock:


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 1, 2006)

Watched episode 7 last night. Not sure I've ever seen TV like this, the scripting is unbelievable, there's not a weak character / actor to be seen. It's funny as fuck, tragic as all hell.. Just unsurpassed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2006)

Fuckin' cocksucking sonofabitch!


----------



## belboid (Nov 1, 2006)

Did you ever read Charlie Brooker on Deadwood?  Marvellous stuff it was, well worth going back to read if you haven't done already.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 1, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> Did you ever read Charlie Brooker on Deadwood?  Marvellous stuff it was, well worth going back to read if you haven't done already.




I'll have a google..


----------



## Pieface (Nov 1, 2006)

I love Calamity Jane and want to climb into Bullocks longjohns.  Then I want Sol and Charlie to be my best friends.

But I think I like Lovejoy the best


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2006)

Little Voice

God how awful.  Brenda Blethyn wants killing in the face for what has got to be the single most crap representation of a northern woman   I almost switched it off after 10 mins cos of her  

I love Jane Horrocks, and thought Jim Broadbent was good in it, but they saved the film between them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2006)

I hate that film


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 1, 2006)

half of 'a history of violence.'

couldn't finish it.
and it's not a bad film. 
just not interesting enough.


----------



## Elektra (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's one I made yesterday.

Grudge Lonely Heart


----------



## Reno (Nov 1, 2006)

Just watched _A Sound of Thunder_, based on the famous Ray Bradbury time travel story which I reread many times as a kid. It's a film so jaw droppingly awful that it is almost worth seeing, a real "what were they thinking, oh hold on they weren't" experience. The special effects are terrible, Ben Kingsley gets to make a fool of himself in a white pompadour wig, the science is hilarious and the whole thing is so endearingly misguided that it becomes almost sublime in its sheer awfulness.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 1, 2006)

Count Yorga, Vampire.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 1, 2006)

just watched John Tucker Must Die was a amsuing hour and a half but predictable ending and predictable story line, just your thing if you enjoy your teenage flicks.


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 2, 2006)

RockandorRoll said:
			
		

> Apocalypse now.. which is indeed ace. Was a bit unexpected though, went round to mates room, drinking/smoking + listening to music, then all of a sudden "hey watch this!" wasn't quite a fitting film for the moment, but from what i got, dam good ..
> 
> Will have to borrow and appreciate by myself one night



Make sure you watch the Redux version-get some great green in and watch on a great TV with cracking surround sound.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2006)

First half of hostel. 

I think it's going to be a one watch wonder, i'm looking forward to a bit of gore but I don't like it when the ladies bite the dust.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 2, 2006)

erm..

Deadwood. 

(this might be all I post on this thread for a couple of weeks  )


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 2, 2006)

_The Insider_

Boring


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2006)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> _The Insider_
> 
> Boring


It is isn't it? All Michael Mann's films are dull. Even the epic gun battle in Heat is boring - it takes some skill to make shooting things up boring.


----------



## etnea (Nov 2, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> erm..
> 
> Deadwood.
> 
> (this might be all I post on this thread for a couple of weeks  )


We watched Deadwood obsessively over the summer - totally brilliant viewing.  Calamity Jane is the coolest 
Myself I watched the last couple of episodes of "The Lakes" last night.  Pretty good really.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 2, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It is isn't it? All Michael Mann's films are dull. Even the epic gun battle in Heat is boring - it takes some skill to make shooting things up boring.



I thought Collateral rocked, though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I thought Collateral rocked, though.


No - that was boring and empty too, like the rest


----------



## jodal (Nov 2, 2006)

Watched Wall Street. Still think that film is brilliant. I doubt many people on here will agree with me.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 2, 2006)

i agree about that, if that's any help


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 2, 2006)

jodal said:
			
		

> Watched Wall Street. Still think that film is brilliant. I doubt many people on here will agree with me.


It's rubbish, but I love it.


----------



## boozybirdie (Nov 2, 2006)

Watched The Terminal with Tom Hanks and nearly cried during the first 30 mins or so which is unusual as am not normally a wuss.  Thought it was a v.good film.


----------



## jodal (Nov 2, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i agree about that, if that's any help




That's a massive help, many thanks.

<removes noose from around neck and steps down from chair>


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 2, 2006)

jodal said:
			
		

> That's a massive help, many thanks.
> 
> <removes noose from around neck and steps down from chair>


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 2, 2006)

boozybirdie said:
			
		

> Watched The Terminal with Tom Hanks and nearly cried during the first 30 mins or so which is unusual as am not normally a wuss.  Thought it was a v.good film.



tom hanks films always make me cry


but thats genrally because i have to put up with hours of looking at his goddamn face


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 2, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> All Michael Mann's films are dull..



Wash your mouth out heathen


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2006)

They so are though!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 2, 2006)

Cry Baby. Even better than I remember! Fantastically silly, great music, Amy Locane (whatever happened to her?) all breathy-sexy, Johnny Depp the ultimate teen dream sensitive bad boy rocker. I grinned like a twat throughout, as usual.

What a great first line as well - "I'm so tired of being good..."


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2006)

Jeez May.how did you manage to live with Haze and his wrestling videos?


----------



## bus (Nov 3, 2006)

the woman in black...sort of tv victorian stylee horror film from years ago. wasn't as good as i remembered, but still ok


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 3, 2006)

Dog Soldiers.

Squaddies fight werewolf family in North Wales.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 4, 2006)

mahou sensei negima - haru ova

done by the same studio doing the new negima series ...  apparently the new series dosn't have much fanservice... presumable because they exauseded themselves doing this ova...  there wasn't a single moment that wasn't  used to expose flesh...  but to be honest it needed to be longer... there wasn't enough time to dedicate to all the characters


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2006)

Silent Hill - my daughter's choice. Strange film, with an impossible-to-follow plot, and some sickening gore.  Two things I liked about it though, all the main characters were played by women, (apart from the demon blokey who had some kind of pointy-anointy hat on, obscuring his chops), and the copper - phwoarrr.  Shame about what happened to her though  

Then it was Memoirs of a Geisha - my choice.  I really liked this, and although it was 2 hours 20 mins, I felt there could have been at least another hour on it to expand on certain parts of the story.

Then finally, Sleepy Hollow, cos it was on film4, and we like it, and Johnny Depp is funneee man in it


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 5, 2006)

the end of series 1 of Deadwood. Jesus fucking wept, they built up the tension on that one 

all we could do not to launch straight into series 2. We watched Nacho Libre instead.

We should have gone straight for Deadwood


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 6, 2006)

the 2nd half of 'history of violence.'

and like the 1st half, it's pretty much bog standard. 
reminded me of those old channel 5 late movies.


----------



## jodal (Nov 6, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Nacho Libre
> (



I thought that was shit too. Nowhere near as funny as Napoleon Dynamite.




			
				CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> the 2nd half of 'history of violence.'
> 
> and like the 1st half, it's pretty much bog standard.
> reminded me of those old channel 5 late movies.



Really? I thought it was excellent.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 6, 2006)

I enjoyed history of violence but I didn't think it was up to Cronenberg's usual standard (though he is patchy at the best of times).

I saw the Big Lebowski.  Very odd.


----------



## jodal (Nov 6, 2006)

I watched Munich last night. Hmmm, some great performances (esp from Mr Bana). However, despite the subject matter, the film didn't engage me emotionally.


----------



## bus (Nov 6, 2006)

slither

it was shite


----------



## foo (Nov 6, 2006)

three dvds of Family Guy with my lads - brilliant   then 13 Storeys High   with whassisname off 3 out of 10 Cats....erm...the bloke who looks like spud.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2006)

Sean Lock


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 6, 2006)

Sean Locke..

great show that


----------



## foo (Nov 6, 2006)

bloody good isn't it. the boys love it too.   

was there only one series?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2006)

2! Mark Lemarr wrote the second (according to IMDb)


----------



## foo (Nov 6, 2006)

oh really?!

right, i'm going on a hunt for that one. thanks OU!


----------



## etnea (Nov 6, 2006)

Watched all 3 X Men films in a row, great brain-candy, just what I needed


----------



## Yetman (Nov 6, 2006)

8ball said:
			
		

> I saw the Big Lebowski.  Very odd.



Yeah I watched that the other night, not as good as I expected 

I watched Baraka last night, that is fucking well cool.


----------



## mr_eko (Nov 6, 2006)

Children of Men - some people have said this is the best thing since sliced bread but it was just average.  Poor plot and some bad acting lets it down.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 6, 2006)

thank god, somebody else who agrees.


----------



## maya (Nov 6, 2006)

ganjaboy said:
			
		

> Children of Men - some people have said this is the best thing since sliced bread but it was just average.  Poor plot and some bad acting lets it down.


yeah, it was super glossy and nicely filmed...
however i felt just like i was watching a children's film, not enough depth...

(EDITED: oh, you're talking about CHILDREN of Men...thought you said CITY of Men...which was what i was talking about)


----------



## emwilk (Nov 7, 2006)

revolver, it was the wankest thing ever. I only agreed to watch it to see jason statham and to my complete horror, he looked like this...


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 7, 2006)

i should have cheesed myself off with tissues and a fatty wank mag.
instead i watched one half of 'cinderella man.' couldn't finish it.
2nd movie  i couldn't finish.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2006)

This is lovely   Where is it?

http://ct.pbase.com/g2/95/201795/2/65647277.Iq4JsgkZ.jpg


----------



## maya (Nov 7, 2006)

i was _forced_ to sit through "Cliffhanger", the _only_ "highlight" during this cliché-fest of turkey bollocks was when the bad villain was accidentally pierced by a stalagmite (or was it a stalactite? i'm never sure of the difference)


----------



## dada (Nov 7, 2006)

first 15 mins of the director's cut of bladerunner.
fell asleep.
not because it isn't good, i was just too tired and ill.
can't wait to watch the whole length!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> i was _forced_ to sit through "Cliffhanger", the _only_ "highlight" during this cliché-fest of turkey bollocks was when the bad villain was accidentally pierced by a stalagmite (or was it a stalactite? i'm never sure of the difference)


Tites go down


----------



## bellator (Nov 7, 2006)

Saw Grizzly Man and The Truman Show. Thought the Truman Show was really good, both funny and disturbing. The guy in Grizzly Man was an utter loon, surprised he lasted as long as he did.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 7, 2006)

StalaCtites - Ceiling

StalaGmites - ground


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 8, 2006)

Wall Mart-The high cost of Low Price.


Interesting enough-mostly stuff Im aware of and some stuff I wasnt.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 8, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> bloody good isn't it. the boys love it too.
> 
> was there only one series?



No, there are two, but series 2 isn't out on DVD yet.  It is available for download - indeed I uploaded it to UKnova a while back.  It might not be still on there though...


----------



## sojourner (Nov 9, 2006)

Dockers.  Interesting and moving slice of recent local history.  I really enjoyed it - made all the better for knowing that the dockers themselves had a big hand in writing it.  Not sure about Ken Stott - I suppose someone thought it was a good idea to use him, but it brings me back to the point about shite accents.  He tried, and he had some of it, but it ruins it when you hear a caricature of the accent.  Loved the 'Writing of the Dockers' extra bits after the film as well.


----------



## RockandorRoll (Nov 9, 2006)

Doom. And its great  reccomend for anyone who's a fan of films in the vein of tremors. Approach it in the same manner and you'll enjoy it + the first person sequence is perfect cheesy-action 

(except the plot is so totally _not_ the plot from _any_ of the games .. )

Best of all... *SPOILER* (as if you care) the rock dies!  twice!


----------



## Reno (Nov 9, 2006)

RockandorRoll said:
			
		

> Doom. And its great  reccomend for anyone who's a fan of films in the vein of tremors. Approach it in the same manner and you'll enjoy it + the first person sequence is perfect cheesy-action
> 
> (except the plot is so totally _not_ the plot from _any_ of the games .. )
> 
> Best of all... *SPOILER* (as if you care) the rock dies!  twice!



Can't see the similarities myself. 

Tremors stood out because it had way above average charactisation and acting for this kind of thing and a screenplay that played knowingly with monster movie conventions while delivering some cracking dialogue among the monster mayhem.

Doom has no characters to speak of, a clunkingly awful script and is as dull and unengaging as watching somebody else play a video game.


----------



## undercover (Nov 9, 2006)

Buffalo 66

Link

Indie offering written by, starring, and directed by Vincent Gallo (who?!), and he also did the soundtrack, clever chap. Also has Chrisina Ricci, Ben Gazzara, Angelica Houston and Micky Rourke.

Best film I've seen for ages I reckon. Very funny and very moving.


----------



## RockandorRoll (Nov 9, 2006)

Each to their own reno. Personally, i treat tremors purely for comedic value of the premise.

Yes, doom has Terrible characters, in comparison to the memorable folks in tremors (under-developed versions of the standard characters seen in any "elite squad" film .. the badass, the serious black guy, the crazy black guy, the scarred veteran, new kid etc..)

Nor is the calibre of the acting in any way good (but saying that, i wouldn't say in tremors its exactly brilliant.)

Maybe a better comparison could be made in retrospect, admittedly tremors was the first that came to mind, i said it purely because doom knows its playing on the cliches expected of a film with the rock on it, and the expectations of a massive doom-game fanbase.

But i'd still say dooms engagingly enjoyable - if your someone who can enjoy just watching mindless action (after a Very slow start mind.)


----------



## etnea (Nov 9, 2006)

Watched "The Big Heat" last night, a 50s noir film with Glenn Ford, directed by Fritz Lang.  Got it out because of the physical similarities between Mr Ford and Yoss (not as dramatic as when he's in full Western attire) but it turned out to be a pretty damn good film too - lots of typical noir themes etc.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 9, 2006)

You Me and Dupree, wasnt amazing but wasnt bad, had its amusing points


----------



## Reno (Nov 9, 2006)

RockandorRoll said:
			
		

> Nor is the calibre of the acting in any way good (but saying that, i wouldn't say in tremors its exactly brilliant)



Why, what's wrong with the acting in Tremors ? It has a fantastic cast of great character actors who exactly got the balance between the comedy and serious stuff right.


----------



## Moggy (Nov 10, 2006)

Ghosts of the Civil Dead 

Brilliantly harrowing 80s australian prison drama, co-written and starring Nick Cave.

Proved a reet pain in the arse to get hold of a copy, but mine finally arrived from down under! Definitely worth a download/watch.

Next up... Bad Boy Bubby by Rolf de Heer!


----------



## Phenol (Nov 10, 2006)

Had a Film4 fest and watched

Rumblefish - over rated
The Business - basically The Football Factory on the costa del sol with gangsters. Quite enjoyed it really.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 10, 2006)

i liked the buisness when i saw it, im a huge fan of danny dyer movies, though they do all seem to follow a very similar pattern.

yesterday i watched the new justin long film, Accepted, it was amusing but slightly predictable, however i loved it, recomend to anyone.


----------



## brokenyolk (Nov 11, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Ghosts of the Civil Dead
> 
> Next up... Bad Boy Bubby by Rolf de Heer!



ah you've got a top wierd treat in store there - is an amzing example of at least three completely different films being rolled into one, and each completely absorbing you........


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 11, 2006)

Just watched Pan's Labyrinth.  Very good.

Would like to see it on a big screen though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 11, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Ghosts of the Civil Dead
> 
> Brilliantly harrowing 80s australian prison drama, co-written and starring Nick Cave.
> 
> Proved a reet pain in the arse to get hold of a copy, but mine finally arrived from down under! Definitely worth a download/watch.



This is on demonoid.  Will give it a try.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> i liked the buisness when i saw it, im a huge fan of danny dyer movies, though they do all seem to follow a very similar pattern.


Tell me about it! He only ever plays one character: Cockney Wanker. He's the living embodiment of a Nuts reader, crassly and brazenly delivering lines like 'I can't wait to see your fanny' with staggering ineptitude. He belongs in EastEnders, not on our cinema screens.


----------



## Iam (Nov 11, 2006)

Superman Returns

No great shocks in terms of plot or outcome, but nicely done and quite enjoyable, I thought, for a superhero type movie. Plenty of nods to the style of the original and decently played by the new man of steel. I had fun, which will do me.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Jeez May.how did you manage to live with Haze and his wrestling videos?



   

He never exposed me to those while I was there. I feel cheated now! Haze is not exactly a movie connoisseur though, is he - even he admits he hasn't got the attention span.

Anyway, living there was like being in my own little kitchen sink dramedy.


----------



## Moggy (Nov 12, 2006)

brokenyolk said:
			
		

> ah you've got a top wierd treat in store there - is an amzing example of at least three completely different films being rolled into one, and each completely absorbing you........



Ah Bad Boy Bubby...

It was delightfully fucked up!!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 13, 2006)

Undercover Brother.

Possibly the best film ever made.


----------



## (empty) (Nov 13, 2006)

Have remembered 'Vozvrashcheniye' (the return)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 13, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Undercover Brother.
> 
> Possibly the best film ever made.



That's a bold claim, Johnny... Mind you, the amount of times I've said something was the 'best film I've ever seen' and then forgotten about it 6 months later...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2006)

*Hostel.*

Dissapointing. Not scary. The houmour of cabin feaver wasn't there. The charictors did stupid things that didn't make sence. Where was Miike Takashi?
*SPOILER*
How did the bloke know the other bloke killed his mate? He wasn't there. 

*Pistol Opera*

Mental. Nice boots. WTF? 
Looked very nice.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 13, 2006)

i watched "I drink your blood" last night, it is about this group of satanist hippies who move to a small town and take crazy lsd then their meat pies get spiked with rabies by this little kid and they go on a wild rampage and infect loads of other people, then they all get shot. it was excellent.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Tell me about it! He only ever plays one character: Cockney Wanker. He's the living embodiment of a Nuts reader, crassly and brazenly delivering lines like 'I can't wait to see your fanny' with staggering ineptitude. He belongs in EastEnders, not on our cinema screens.



haha nicely put mate


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 13, 2006)

watched the Virgin Suicides. Very good film, but wish I'd seen it before i read the book..


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2006)

Why's that? I've seen the film but been put off reading the book cos I know what happens now


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Why's that? I've seen the film but been put off reading the book cos I know what happens now




The book is written in a really strange way - the narrative voice is a kind of anonymous non-specific voice of all the boys. It's all "we watched them... " and there's no defined narrator, if that makes sense.. The book is really much more about their reactions to the girls than the girls themselves. As such, pretty bloody hard to film, so Coppola shifted the emphasis to the girls pretty much. It is a very good film and does capture what made the book so absolutely brilliant, it's just different and  it's a little frustrating if you have read it already. I really urge you to read it - some of the best writing i've ever come across.. a kind of hazy summery narcotic fug, but also very very witty and caustic in places.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll give it a go, though I don't like knowing what's going to happen


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 13, 2006)

doesn't really matter -it's not a thriller or anything.. in fact, the very first page of the book (and the opening narrative of the film) telegraph that they're all going to top themselves...


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 14, 2006)

Election-been meaning to watch this for ages. Im a big fan of Alexander Payne -wasnt disappointed either. Ive never seen a film with Reese Witherspoon in either-for some strange reason I thought she'd be awful. Pleasantly surprised!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2006)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> i watched "I drink your blood" last night, it is about this group of satanist hippies who move to a small town and take crazy lsd then their meat pies get spiked with rabies by this little kid and they go on a wild rampage and infect loads of other people, then they all get shot. it was excellent.



How has this slipped past me? It sounds bloody great.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2006)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> Election-been meaning to watch this for ages. Im a big fan of Alexander Payne -wasnt disappointed either. Ive never seen a film with Reese Witherspoon in either-for some strange reason I thought she'd be awful. Pleasantly surprised!



One of my favourite movies of recent years. I too was pleasantly surprised by RW; I always quite liked her, but I didn't really appreciate how talented she is till then. Truly teetering on the edge of grotesque, but still surprisingly sympathetic, especially compared with the gross levels of denial and self-regard practiced by all the other characters; at least Tracey Flick is honest about it, it's written all over her puggy little screwed-up face!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2006)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> How has this slipped past me? It sounds bloody great.


Yeah but he's spoiled the plot now.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 14, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yeah but he's spoiled the plot now.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 14, 2006)

The Curse of the Cobra Woman. 70's hippies and Phillipino snake women in the jungles of Mindanao.


----------



## Moggy (Nov 14, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> *Hostel.*
> 
> Where was Miike Takashi?



When the main guy was being taken into the warehouse miike was on his way out and warned him to be careful or he could spend all his money inside, or something like that anyway.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 14, 2006)

Pirates of the Caribbean Two.

the promise of another enjoyable first movie spunked away on a deeply disappointing follow-up


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 14, 2006)

Last ep of Extras series 2.

Genius.

Fair play to Roberts Lindsay and DeNiro!


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeh, they really acted out of their skins for that, didn't they?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 14, 2006)

The last 8hrs of 24 Series 1!!

Whole series in 3 sittings... how sad! Gonna buy Series 2 this w/e


----------



## Moggy (Nov 14, 2006)

First 8 episodes of Heroes throughout the day - top stuff, is ever so slightly cheesy in parts.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 14, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Yeh, they really acted out of their skins for that, didn't they?



I thought so...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 15, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> When the main guy was being taken into the warehouse miike was on his way out and warned him to be careful or he could spend all his money inside, or something like that anyway.



Rubbish. 

I like his cameo in neighbour number 13 where he gets chopped to bits.

No sunglasses.


----------



## Moggy (Nov 15, 2006)

So when are we gonna have Takashi Miike night then?


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Nov 15, 2006)

Evil Dead 2 - its boom stick time!!


----------



## Julie (Nov 15, 2006)

Crash. Not bad.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 15, 2006)

Frida

I can't believe I hadn't seen this before, it's one of the most beautiful and moving films I've ever seen. Absolutely blew me away.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 16, 2006)

Accepted.  Dumb american teen comedy.  Quite funny though!  nods to ferris bueller... Better than some of the other similar films recently


----------



## The Groke (Nov 16, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Ghosts of the Civil Dead




Really didn't get much out of this - was looking forward to it too!

I actually got bored and turned it off about an 1hr and 10 in.

I think maybe I have gone off watching relentlessly grim and harrowing films whose sole purpose seems to be as relentlessly grim and harrowing as possible.

Perhaps there was a point and I missed it.

Not sure I could ever watch Nil By Mouth again either.

Oddly enough, it (Ghost of the Civil Dead) has been available here in Dubai (of all places) in special edition format for ages.

 


Bad Boy Bubby is  though.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 16, 2006)

currently working my way through series 3 of peep show on dvd, its amazing, so funny and i think could possibly be funnier than the first two series, so many laugh out loud moments, only one more episode to go though


----------



## Phenol (Nov 16, 2006)

The Hill (1965)

Great film. Very atmospheric. Edgy subject matter!


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 16, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> currently working my way through series 3 of peep show on dvd, its amazing, so funny and i think could possibly be funnier than the first two series, so many laugh out loud moments, only one more episode to go though


This is good to hear, my copy arrived this morning   I'll ration myself to an episode a week, usually pretty good at that. Reckon this could be the last series as the ratings weren't half as good as they were expecting


----------



## G. Fieendish (Nov 18, 2006)

Been doing a Ghost In The Shell - Stand Alone Complex 2nd Gig megathon over the past couple of days...
Just finished Disc 6...
_(Still think that the Tachikoma Day's sequel is the best bit though...)._


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 18, 2006)

i have been meaning to watch solid state society for a while  i just can't seam to get round to doing it


----------



## Red Horse (Nov 18, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> currently working my way through series 3 of peep show on dvd, its amazing, so funny and i think could possibly be funnier than the first two series, so many laugh out loud moments, only one more episode to go though


peep show is pretty fucking funny, i particularly liked the Enya funeral scenario. Watched 'The wind that shakes the barley' very enlightening, showed it to a group of Chinese students, the new-found disdain for the British was palpable


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 18, 2006)

fniished peep show, i hope they dont make anothe rseries as it does end on a high in my opinion and i really dont understand why the ratings wheren't as good as the first two series, but oh well.


----------



## foamy (Nov 18, 2006)

Ray - i liked very much  

Atomised - i didnt like very much!


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 18, 2006)

_Litmus _


----------



## mr_eko (Nov 19, 2006)

The Machinist which i enjoyed Christian Bale goes way over and beyond the call of duty.  If you liked Memento then u'll like this.


----------



## mhendo (Nov 19, 2006)

March of the Penguins.

Great nature film. I can't imagine the logistics of trying to film in Antarctica.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 19, 2006)

if you think thats good, check out Farce Of The Penguins written and directed by Bob Saget, its very very funny oh and narrated by Samual L Jackson.


----------



## Reno (Nov 19, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> ....its very very funny....



Not by the evidence of the trailer.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2006)

Hard Candy

Ouch!  



I really liked this, thought Ellen Page was excellent in it. One scene really got my attention - but I shan't spoil it.  And it's not the one you're thinking of, in case you've already seen it!  (preventative maintenance)


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 21, 2006)

_Silent Hill_

Gothic weirdness. Glad the nosy bitch cop got what she deserved.


----------



## Moggy (Nov 21, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Hard Candy
> 
> Ouch!



Fuck yeah!

Watched it a few weeks back without any kind of prior knowledge of anything about it. What a lovely dark little film it turned out to be


----------



## Phenol (Nov 21, 2006)

Lord of War. Was enjoying it until some American producer smothered it in schmaltz sauce!!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm such and idiot. I bought revenge of the sith to compleate my collection. 

Utter utter shit, but I knew that already. In the words of darth vader 'Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo'.

Screw the younglings, they should have been in a better film.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Fuck yeah!
> 
> Watched it a few weeks back without any kind of prior knowledge of anything about it. What a lovely dark little film it turned out to be


 

I had a little knowledge of the basic premise - but it was far more subtle and intricate than I thought it would be.  I really loved a lot of the scenes, some crackin camerawork and direction.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 21, 2006)

Dodgeball.

Really quite poor, in a fairly enjoyable way..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 21, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Dodgeball.
> 
> Really quite poor, in a fairly enjoyable way..



The fake real ending was amazing. Shame it was not real.


----------



## Reno (Nov 21, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Dodgeball.
> 
> Really quite poor, in a fairly enjoyable way..



Thought it was rather funny myself.


----------



## Moggy (Nov 21, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I had a little knowledge of the basic premise



As far as i knew it was a story about a 14 year old girl falling in love with a 30-something bloke.

Quite a shock that was!


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 21, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> The fake real ending was amazing. Shame it was not real.




eh?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 21, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Utter utter shit, but I knew that already. In the words of darth vader 'Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo'.



in the words of chinese subs vader


----------



## maya (Nov 21, 2006)

...is that a wax dummy, on the right? ^^ 
creepy.

Back on thread-topic, erm...
i _did_ manage to watch the first two episodes of Twin Peaks last night, before falling asleep with the volume on- _loud_, apparently...this last fact revealed itself when i awoke from loud banging noises and "SHUT UP THAT TV NOW, YOU F***IN' COW!" circa 3 am...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 21, 2006)

no not a wax dummy

and i thought cute not creeapy


----------



## brokenyolk (Nov 22, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> no not a wax dummy
> 
> and i thought cute not creeapy



nah, creepy is definately the appropriate description....

Aside from Deadwood, Deadwood and more Deadwood, I watched Vincent Price in Theater of Blood. Very strange, very camp and had an amazing roll call of Brit actors. 

Price plays an embittered actor murdering his critics in Shakesperean scenarios....

Deaths
George Maxwell: stabbed, slashed to ribbons and hacked to death by an army of homeless people. (Modeled after Julius Caesar) 
Hector Snipe: impaled in the chest with a spear by Lionheart after hearing the words and then dragged (Hector in Troilus and Cressida) 
Horace Sprout: head sawn off while in bed by Lionheart. (Cloten in Cymbeline) 
Trevor Dickman: heart cut out whilst still alive. (the death Antonio in The Merchant of Venice is saved from) 
Oliver Larding: drowned in a barrel of red wine. (Clarence in Richard III) 
Maisie Psaltery: smothered with a pillow by her own husband. (Desdemona in Othello) 
Ms. Chloe Moon: electrocuted with hair curlers (The burning of Joan of Arc in Henry VI, Part One. 
Meredith Meredew: choked to death on a pie made from his dogs (Tamora in Titus Andronicus) 
Sgt. Dogge: run over by a train while he is radioing Insp. Boot for help. 
Edwina Lionheart: skull cracked by an award trophy. 
Edward Lionheart: burnt and then fell off the roof of the theatre taking his dead daughter with him. (King Lear). 

It is crazy.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 22, 2006)

brokenyolk said:
			
		

> nah, creepy is definately the appropriate description....



and people cal me strange and wrong

oh well all the more for me


----------



## Moggy (Nov 22, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> and people cal me strange and wrong
> 
> oh well all the more for me



She looks like a Real Doll for fucks sake!


----------



## tastebud (Nov 23, 2006)

On Sunday we watched Irréversible. It was possibly the most disturbing film I have ever seen. I was depressed all day on Monday and then cried when I got home from work.

Has anyone seen it? I honestly thought I'd never get over the effect it had one me. I also thought I was going to vomit whilst watching it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes, it had that effect on me. I shan't be watching it again. A friend of mine took a date to see it - he thought it'd be a sexy French oolala film - needless to say, it wasn't a successful date.


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 23, 2006)

tastebud said:
			
		

> On Sunday we watched Irréversible. It was possibly the most disturbing film I have ever seen. I was depressed all day on Monday and then cried when I got home from work.
> 
> Has anyone seen it?


Not me - wots it about?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I'm such and idiot. I bought revenge of the sith to compleate my collection.
> 
> Utter utter shit, but I knew that already. In the words of darth vader 'Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo'.
> 
> Screw the younglings, they should have been in a better film.



Well I thought it was better than the first two prequels.  Considerably better in fact.  But still piss compared to the originals.


----------



## tastebud (Nov 23, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Yes, it had that effect on me. I shan't be watching it again. A friend of mine took a date to see it - he thought it'd be a sexy French oolala film - needless to say, it wasn't a successful date.


Oh fuck! I couldn't watch - hid under the covers, but of course, even with my fingers in my ears and my eyes covered, I'd already seen too much. I think it's kind of worth seeing though.

Purves, it's about a really really violent awful rape. The film is shown in reverse... events that happened in the evening before the rape. It was a really really well made film actually, just incredibly disturbing. The fact that it was shown in reverse changes your emotional response to things quite a lot. For example, the rapist gets battered to death right at the beginning of the film - I couldn't watch that bit either, it was really gruesome - but had it been the other way round, that is, he gets battered to death at the end, I'm pretty sure the violence would have had a different effect on me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2006)

The life Aquatic.

Looked fantatic, was pretty damn good (I wanted to watch it the next day again but held back).

Shame about the bit just before the ending. Stopped it from being a truly great film. It just didn't take it anywhere.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Well I thought it was better than the first two prequels.  Considerably better in fact.  But still piss compared to the originals.



I think it might have been worse that episode 1. I don't want to watch them all again to test that out though. 

I watched the origonals last year again, and now I'm not 10 anymore they were dull as fuck.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah it was good, although if we're talking about that style of slightly 'wacky' films, I would argue that I Heart Huckabees was even better.

Although I think I loved IHH so much because it reminded me of people I know IRL...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2006)

tastebud said:
			
		

> Oh fuck! I couldn't watch - hid under the covers, but of course, even with my fingers in my ears and my eyes covered, I'd already seen too much. I think it's kind of worth seeing though.
> 
> Purves, it's about a really really violent awful rape. The film is shown in reverse... events that happened in the evening before the rape. It was a really really well made film actually, just incredibly disturbing. The fact that it was shown in reverse changes your emotional response to things quite a lot. For example, the rapist gets battered to death right at the beginning of the film - I couldn't watch that bit either, it was really gruesome - but had it been the other way round, that is, he gets battered to death at the end, I'm pretty sure the violence would have had a different effect on me.


Is it the rapist who gets battered? I got the impression that they got the wrong man? I don't want to watch it again to find out.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I think it might have been worse that episode 1. I don't want to watch them all again to test that out though.
> 
> I watched the origonals last year again, and now I'm not 10 anymore they were dull as fuck.



No way.  Episode I was much worse.  And the originals are still great.


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 23, 2006)

tastebud said:
			
		

> Purves, it's about a really really violent awful rape. The film is shown in reverse... events that happened in the evening before the rape. It was a really really well made film actually, just incredibly disturbing. The fact that it was shown in reverse changes your emotional response to things quite a lot. For example, the rapist gets battered to death right at the beginning of the film - I couldn't watch that bit either, it was really gruesome - but had it been the other way round, that is, he gets battered to death at the end, I'm pretty sure the violence would have had a different effect on me.


Bloody hell


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Yeah it was good, although if we're talking about that style of slightly 'wacky' films, I would argue that I Heart Huckabees was even better.
> 
> Although I think I loved IHH so much because it reminded me of people I know IRL...



I heart Huckabees is indeed better but different I think (I know where you are coming from though).

Rushmore is maybe my favorate Wes film but the life aquatic had a style that could only be made not only with talent but lots and lots of money. Money that anderson would not have had on his first two (propper) films. Bottle Rocket does have wes style but it obviouisly a much much much cheaper production. 

Obviously.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 23, 2006)

watched beerfest then about three houes later watched beerfest again, a highly amusing film from broken lizard


----------



## tastebud (Nov 23, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Is it the rapist who gets battered? I got the impression that they got the wrong man? I don't want to watch it again to find out.


it was the friend* who did the battering, and yes, the rapist. i think. i couldn't watch it... but i checked with ba when it finished and that's what he said. god... i really hope it wasn't the wrong guy.  i'm gonna go a googling.

*the ex bf, friend of them both.

edit: god, you're right 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irréversible
i couldn't watch the rape scene or the battering at the beginning, so missed quite a bit of it!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 23, 2006)

Was it made in some kind of competition for 'most depressing film ever' in an attempt to beat Lilja 4 Ever and Requiem for a Dream?  Actually it sounds much worse than the latter, which is basically about pretty boy middle class americans who choose to fuck themslves up...


----------



## jodal (Nov 23, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> watched beerfest then about three houes later watched beerfest again, a highly amusing film from broken lizard



Oh dear


----------



## tastebud (Nov 23, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Was it made in some kind of competition for 'most depressing film ever' in an attempt to beat Lilja 4 Ever and Requiem for a Dream?  Actually it sounds much worse than the latter, which is basically about pretty boy middle class americans who choose to fuck themslves up...


apparently it's the most walked out of film ever.

very good film in a lot of ways though. just have to be ready to be depressed & disturbed for the next two days after seeing it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> in the words of chinese subs vader



Anime doesn't work in real life does it.

That is the worst Asuka ever.


----------



## tastebud (Nov 23, 2006)

*irreversible*

thing is orang utan, when you see the battering scene at the beginning you have no idea what's actually going on. so unless you're really good with faces, you wouldn't necessarily match the face of the guy who doesn't get battered, with the rapist. wikipedia imply that the guy that goes to the entrance of the subway and then walks away (at the rape scene) is the guy that gets killed. but why!? and how would you know that?

weird film. almost like they want you to go back and watch it again. which many many people wouldn't dream of doing i should imagine.


----------



## Augie March (Nov 23, 2006)

tastebud said:
			
		

> apparently it's the most walked out of film ever.
> 
> very good film in a lot of ways though. just have to be ready to be depressed & disturbed for the next two days after seeing it.



And I once had the brilliant idea of watching both it and Requiem for a Dream on a comedown... oh boy, was I full of the joys of life that day.


----------



## tastebud (Nov 23, 2006)

Dr Gonzo said:
			
		

> And I once had the brilliant idea of watching both it and Requiem for a Dream on a comedown... oh boy, was I full of the joys of life that day.


sweet jesus. that'd send me over the edge i think  i was really close, sans rfad, and sans comedown.


----------



## Phenol (Nov 23, 2006)

Wedding Crashers

I actually enjoyed it!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 23, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Anime doesn't work in real life does it.
> 
> That is the worst Asuka ever.



no not really....   i'd  still shag them though.... in costume


and  that is far from the worst asuka .... it's not a great one... but i've seen worse


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 23, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> She looks like a Real Doll for fucks sake!



your mean


mean and bad


mean and bad and wrong


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> no not really....   i'd  still shag them though.... in costume
> 
> 
> and  that is far from the worst asuka .... it's not a great one... but i've seen worse



Can you start a worst Asuka thread.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 24, 2006)

Superman Returns.

I fell asleep halfway through it, woke up on the couch at 7 this morning and found that the DVD had kept looping all night and I was - give or take 5 minutes - back at the place where I had fallen asleep previously.

Watched it to the end and decided I had been better off sleeping.

Not interesting enough to be bad, just terminally dull.

I think at least 50% of that dullness comes straight from the fact that Superman is easily the most boring superhero ever anyway - something that wasn't obvious as a child, but is clear as day now.

Worst film Singer has done at any rate - I cannot believe he chose that over X3


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 24, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Can you start a worst Asuka thread.



including doujinshi and models  or  just cosplay?


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Nov 24, 2006)

evil dead 3 - army of darkness, fucking great movie


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> including doujinshi and models  or  just cosplay?


Humm I suppose all would be interesting if they were really bad. 
I think its the cosplay I'm more interested in. Damn Huglys!



Last night it was the Last Samurai. I quite liked it. I like too many films with that twat in it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2006)

Dead Man's Shoes


----------



## kerb (Nov 24, 2006)

I watched Twin Peaks last night for the very first time  

That was disturbing and i didnt really like it that much although i appreciate it as a film. I can see why people would think its good but it lacked a bit of depth for me. 

Found it pretty scary in places too, bit annoying in others, laughed a couple of times. 

I know that im gonna have to watch it again because there is bound to be stuff that i missed but i wont be in that much of a rush. 

I understand that i could get slated for this.  On IMDB it a 9.5 average rating if that means anything and i bet there are people here who reckon its amazing. sorry but it didnt really do it for me although further viewing my change my mind


----------



## mhendo (Nov 24, 2006)

Friends with Money.

Wasn't really expecting to like it, especially since i find Jennifer Aniston extremely annoying, but it was actually OK. Aniston, when she's not doing the ridiculous Friends schtick, can actually act, and the other three women in the film (Joan Cusack, Frances McDormand, and Catherine Keener) are among by favorite actors.

Still, i would have ended the film differently; it was too much of a Cinderella/Hollywood ending for my liking. 

Also watched Season 5, episodes 9 and 10 of Six Feet Under. Only two episodes left, and that's it. I'll really miss this series when i'm finished with it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 24, 2006)

kerb said:
			
		

> I watched Twin Peaks last night for the very first time
> 
> That was disturbing and i didnt really like it that much although i appreciate it as a film. I can see why people would think its good but it lacked a bit of depth for me.
> 
> ...



Don't worry, i also think david lynch in general is grossly overrated.

best thing he did was elephant man, by a mile


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 24, 2006)

Island of Dr. Moreau, with Marlon Brando. What is wrong with that man?


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 26, 2006)

Finally finished Capote which Ive been watching in bits and bobs cause Ive been knackered every night and struggled to stay awake.

Great film elevated to brilliances purely on the grounds of Hoffmans performance. The scene towards the end where Capote breaks down is hairs on the back of the neck acting.

This morning I watched Enron: The Smartest Men in The Room. Brilliantly compelling documentary about the collapse of Enron. A fantastic insight into the nature of capitalism and how Enron wasnt just a one off.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 26, 2006)

Grandma's Boy, which my bro lent me.  Juvenile chonging sort of a film, funny in parts, won't win any awards for most intellectually challenging film of the year, inoffensive chuckle-stuff


----------



## LesNatrels (Nov 26, 2006)

undercover said:
			
		

> I watched Brick for the second time in a week last night.
> 
> Didn't mind it the first time, except for really having a hard time understanding what they were saying alot of the time, but it actually really annoyed me the second and just thought it was bad film trying to be dark and cool and not really achieving either.



I watched Brick last night and really enjoyed it, an easy watch IMO though in the last scene I did turn the volume up and try to concentrate as this seemed to be where the plot was all explained.

But up to then I wasn't to bothered about following the story, I was just enjoying the well put together film with some good performances, and considering it was made for only $475,000  I think it is an incredible acheivement, and a good film, well worth a watch, IMO.

That said, I wouldn't watch it a second time.


----------



## kakuma (Nov 26, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Island of Dr. Moreau, with Marlon Brando. What is wrong with that man?



that is one of the most fucked up films i've seen

it's not fucked up like irreversible or summat, the darkness in that is much more real


----------



## Julie (Nov 26, 2006)

The Breakup.

Not bad. The arguing scenes were very real and very well acted.

I think my English is very well bad


----------



## tastebud (Nov 27, 2006)

On Friday I watched _Crossing the Bridge: The Sound of Istanbul_. Quite interesting - about the music scene in Istanbul (various genres). Turkey's such an interesting country - like no other really.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 27, 2006)

On Thursday night I watched Cry Baby again, with my best mate. Then we stayed up for an hour discussing the hotness of Johnny Depp


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 29, 2006)

watched a  bunch lately, can't remember them all..

The Jerk - had never seen it. Funny in parts but pretty over-rated.

Down In The Valley - not as bad as the trailers would have led you to believe, but not all that either.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 29, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> watched a  bunch lately, can't remember them all..
> 
> The Jerk - had never seen it. Funny in parts but pretty over-rated.
> 
> .



Better when you are younger and have never seen such a stupid plot before.


----------



## Random One (Nov 29, 2006)

Me and Kid Eternity just finished Season 1 of Lost last night after a 3 day marathon...well and truly hooked!


----------



## Juice Terry (Nov 29, 2006)

First 3 episodes of the Wire, superb gonna love this.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 29, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> Me and Kid Eternity just finished Season 1 of Lost last night after a 3 day marathon...well and truly hooked!



A bit slow on the uptake aren't you?


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 30, 2006)

Hard Candy.

An average film elevated by two amazing performances by the main characters. I was totally blown away by the female lead.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2006)

Mrs Suplex was missing nihon so she wanted to watch lost in translation. She really loves it but I think its a bit shit. 

I have to say though after a couple of bottles of wine it was a lot better than I remember. Bill Murry can make any film. Sugi wa broken flowers I guess.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2006)

I love bill murray but really wasn't impressed with lit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I love bill murray but really wasn't impressed with lit.



Yeah lit is a bat shit


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> The Jerk - had never seen it. Funny in parts but pretty over-rated.


It hasn't aged so well, but I'm still very fond of that film - I watched it again recently and it made me want to learn the ukelele to woo a lady with


----------



## foo (Dec 1, 2006)

yeh, i'm fond of the jerk too. it's one of my big lad's all time favourites so we've watched it a few times in our 'ouse. 

me and my lad and his g/f snuggled down with a takeaway to watch Pirates of the Caribbean - Dead Man's Chest last night. i've seen it before but it was just perfect for a post-hangover/hard day at work film.  

we got hold of a pirate copy of Pans Labrynth too....but it wouldn't play.


----------



## Julie (Dec 1, 2006)

Wolf Creek.

Good flick. Not as scary as I'd hoped.


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 1, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yeah lit is a bat shit




rubbish, it's a fantastic movie.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> rubbish, it's a fantastic movie.



Love murry hate scarlet. Copplas up her own arse and made a good looking movie by chance. 

Tokyo looks great anyway, I would have been happy watching Murry mope around the city. It gets shit when Scarlet turns up and gets shitter when they kiss. The moment is saved by some Jaz and maz chaz.


----------



## Reno (Dec 1, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Love murry hate scarlet. Copplas up her own arse and made a good looking movie by chance.



Virgin Suicides and Marie Antoinette were great looking movies too. What ever you may think about her films, she has a great eye and a distinctive style and aesthetically not much is left to "chance". 

I'm not that keen on Scarlett Johansson myself, but playing a character that presumably wasn't much of a stretch she was fine in LIT. Murray hadn't worn out the millionaire in midlife crisis shtick yet but by the time of Broken Flowers I'd become bored with him Xeroxing his performance from Rushmore.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2006)

All her films are shit.


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 1, 2006)

it can't all be zombies and Guitar Wolf, Suplex. I haven't seen Marie Antoinette but thought the Virgin Suicides was a damned fine attempt at a nearly unfilmable book and thought Lost In Translation was a wonderful film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> it can't all be zombies and Guitar Wolf, Suplex. I haven't seen Marie Antoinette but thought the Virgin Suicides was a damned fine attempt at a nearly unfilmable book and thought Lost In Translation was a wonderful film.


Different stokes.

Land of the dead was shit though. 


My favorate films include the station agent, swing girls, rushmore and 3 Iron. It's not all Zombie Guitar kill kill.


----------



## mhendo (Dec 1, 2006)

Fargo, for about the fifth time.

I never get sick of that movie.


----------



## liberty (Dec 1, 2006)

Family Guy


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 1, 2006)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Fargo, for about the fifth time.
> 
> I never get sick of that movie.



Thats because its fucking a work of art  as is the other great great film by the coen brothers...The Big Lebowski.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2006)

Ah - the Big Lebowski.

*Remembers other film to mention on the 'crappest film ever' thread.*

*scarpers*


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 1, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Ah - the Big Lebowski.
> 
> *Remembers other film to mention on the 'crappest film ever' thread.*
> 
> *scarpers*




I give up


----------



## Julie (Dec 1, 2006)

Failure To Launch.



I'll say


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 2, 2006)

watched Dylan Moran's Monster - lovely stuff.

And then - finally - episode 1 of the Wire. Slow start, but i can already tell i'm going to get hooked 

49 episodes to go


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2006)

I watched "Girl In the Cafe"

*Top* film.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 2, 2006)

Raspberry Reich.

Silly bollocks


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 4, 2006)

Million Dollar Baby. Average-certainly not oscar winning material IMO


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 4, 2006)

Ice age 2 with the kids.No oscars but very funny


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 4, 2006)

Rushmore - again.

I think I might have worn this film out. 

O R they?


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 4, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Rushmore - again.
> 
> I think I might have worn this film out.
> 
> O R they?



it's just perfect, innit?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 4, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> it's just perfect, innit?



I want another Rushmore.


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 4, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I want another Rushmore.




The others - Zissou, Tenenbaums etc - have been great. But they're just NOT Rushmore


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 4, 2006)

Nacho Libre. Think 'Napoleon Dynamite' in Mexico.


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 4, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Nacho Libre. Think 'Napoleon Dynamite' in Mexico.




Except not in the slightest bit funny. In fact, nothing like Napoleon Dynamite - whatever Hess had to make ND so quirky and charming, he'd lost by the time he made Nacho Libre, which has two jokes - Black in a unitard and hairy wrestling dwarves




We've just watched Sex & Lucia. Heard great things but in the end I don't buy it. It didn't know whether it wanted to be a convoluted campy Almodovar movie or some clever French metatextual thing. So it just twatted around in the middle


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 4, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Except not in the slightest bit funny. In fact, nothing like Napoleon Dynamite - whatever Hess had to make ND so quirky and charming, he'd lost by the time he made Nacho Libre, which has two jokes - Black in a unitard and hairy wrestling dwarves
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Libre might have been better received if it was first. Also, ND had an unknown in the lead, so there were no expectations coming in.

I disagree that it wasn't funny; maybe it was my mood last night. Also, the soundtrack had some songs I liked, including the instrumental playing while the contestants for the fight with Ramses are introduced, along with their stats.


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 4, 2006)

Ah, the music was OK. It wasn't a SHIT film, it was quite charming. But it wasn't funny and it wasn't a patch on ND..


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2006)

I thought Sex & Lucia was a very very saucy film.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 5, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Ah, the music was OK. It wasn't a SHIT film, it was quite charming. But it wasn't funny and it wasn't a patch on ND..



Maybe charming is a better word. Although the kid at the beginning, fighting air, then lying down on the crypt, only to be cleansed by the monks, had a chuckle or two in it.


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 5, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I thought Sex & Lucia was a very very saucy film.



The first, what, 20 minutes are quite interestingly saucy (actually the first 3-4 minutes are about the worst start to a film i've ever seen but nevermind). But after the sexy stopped, the melodramatic started.

Lotsa fun to be had watching the trailers for Medem's other movies - hysterical stuff. 

"You are like my kidneys, my bones"
"I love with you with my entrails"
"What colour are they?"
"I can't remember my eyes"

COWS



etc.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm Alan Partridge, great to finally see it all
The Yes Men
Butterfly Effect


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2006)

Bombom El Perro - sweet road movie set in Patagonia with nice man and impotent dog - stunning scenery
March Of The Penguins - more stunning photography and great scenes of penguins being penguins - it would have worked without any narration at all - just pics and music - but the avuncular tones of Morgan Freeman with a twee script ruined it - 'this is a story about love' - is it fuck! It's about nature, red in tooth and claw


----------



## muser (Dec 8, 2006)

this thread should be a sticky. soor it oowut.

That said.

Delicatesen - reminded me a bit of brazil. nonetheless a good film
The candidate - Brilliant film. idealogical lawyer runs for the senate, in a campaign he is destined to lose.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 9, 2006)

I watched the putrid drivel which is _World Trade Center_:



> Rezello...Rodrigues....we gotta lotta good people here...holy shit!.... I'm just doin my job ma'am...get to the elevator shaft!...we grew up together...I don't know if you guys know this yet, but this country's at war... go see the Yankee playoffs....New York's finest... United States' Marines, if you can hear me yell or tap...Marine KBAR - best knife ever made...they're gonna need some good men to avenge this...



The other night I watched _Factotum _- Bukowski deserves better than that, imo


----------



## bellator (Dec 9, 2006)

Silent Hill, partner loved it but I was a bit bored by the end. Very odd, although to be honest I've never played the game so maybe that would help,


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't know if this counts, but I'm _about_ to watch (Mel Brooks') _High Anxiety_ on Film4+1.  

Not seen it in years, and I'm a bit worried I might not find it funny now...


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2006)

bellator said:
			
		

> Silent Hill, partner loved it but I was a bit bored by the end. Very odd, although to be honest I've never played the game so maybe that would help,


And there's a VERY nasty part in it


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 10, 2006)

Metallica: Some Kind of Monster.

absolutely hysterical. I mean, you end up warming to Hetfield in the end, and the new bassist was a genius. but jesus - there's nothing funnier than watching really fucking dumb people playing at psychobabble or talking in tortuous analogies.

"you put it on the table, but you're.. you're gonna have to leave it on the table. Because that table is fucking Metallica, man".

"there shouldn't be a rule for no solos. But there also shouldn't be a rule, y'know, FOR solos".

fucking idiots


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 10, 2006)

i so have to see that film, i cant believe i haven't yet


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 10, 2006)

i can lend it to you?


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 10, 2006)

fark and i dint even need to offer a suck job


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 10, 2006)

watched fist of the north star live action again

real serious contender for worst movie ever made

ever

it's like the worst bits of mad max  meet the worst bits of 80's american kung fu film

it manages to take the basic premise of the anime  then strip out the few things that make the anime good fun (ridiculous techniques, explosive dismemberment and the kind of dialog that comes from such things)

omae wa mou shindeiru... you will wish you were dead if your forced to watch this


----------



## mhendo (Dec 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Metallica: Some Kind of Monster.
> 
> absolutely hysterical. I mean, you end up warming to Hetfield in the end, and the new bassist was a genius. but jesus - there's nothing funnier than watching really fucking dumb people playing at psychobabble or talking in tortuous analogies.
> 
> ...


That's priceless!

I've just put the movie on my Netflix list.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 10, 2006)

The Cube.

What utter crap that was.


----------



## jodal (Dec 10, 2006)

The Host - pretty shit


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 10, 2006)

jodal said:
			
		

> The Host - pretty shit




it was odd enough and silly enough to entertain, i thought..


----------



## Delia (Dec 10, 2006)

I watched 'In My Fathers Den' the other night. I loved it. Beautifully filmed and the story was really interesting and quite twisted. I would highly recommend it.  One of those films that after you have watched it cant stop thinking and talking about it.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 10, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> The Cube.
> 
> What utter crap that was.



I really liked the premise of that film - the acting sucked but I thought it was a good idea.

I seem to be on my own with this one.


----------



## hotvans (Dec 11, 2006)

X 3 - what a load of pap - v disappointed - there could have been a good film in there somewhere..............


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 11, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I really liked the premise of that film - the acting sucked but I thought it was a good idea.
> 
> I seem to be on my own with this one.



Don't worry PieEye you are not alone, I am with you 100% on that one. I like the fact that they had the smallest set ever and that they could just keep using it over and over again. 

I thought cypher was a good idea too. The best idea was to put Lucy Lui in it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2006)

Hostel - not nearly as disturbing and horrific as it's made out to be, mainly due to the fact that you want the vile little shits to die anyway. Crap make-up effects and extremely flimsy plot with gaping holes

Oh, and I liked Cube AND Cypher


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2006)

Eighteen Fatal Strikes, an old school Kung Fu film from the 70's and well funny! I forgot how much I love these Hong Kong films, the shaking eagle thing at the end is pure comedy.

To my surpise my mrs likes these old kung fu films as well, which is good as tommorw is  Fist of Legend II Iron Bodyguards! lol, Wu Tang Clan kung fu series DVD, 3 others on it.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Dec 13, 2006)

just watched Invincible, very good movie, i enjoyed it and may watch again one day should the occasion arise


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 13, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I really liked the premise of that film - the acting sucked but I thought it was a good idea.
> 
> I seem to be on my own with this one.



By sticking to just that tiny space, and without the use of flashbacks you're reliant upon the acting ability of the characters alone. They should have known that wasn't going to work well when they budgeted it all up and noticed they couldn't get anyone who could act.

The "clue" system was pretty shite too, i'd have done it with a more lethal version of the crystal maze rather than a "safe" "not safe" riddle to solve. Apart from the single fact the architect was useless as was the Cop.

What they ended up with was a poor quality knock off of Saw without even the trace of an overlying plot.


----------



## Reno (Dec 13, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> By sticking to just that tiny space, and without the use of flashbacks you're reliant upon the acting ability of the characters alone. They should have known that wasn't going to work well when they budgeted it all up and noticed they couldn't get anyone who could act.
> 
> The "clue" system was pretty shite too, i'd have done it with a more lethal version of the crystal maze rather than a "safe" "not safe" riddle to solve. Apart from the single fact the architect was useless as was the Cop.
> 
> What they ended up with was a poor quality knock off of Saw without even the trace of an overlying plot.



You do know that Cube was made a good seven years before Saw, right ? 

I thought it was a great little film and while the acting was variable, the cast of unknowns in Cube were certainly better than the fools well known actors like Cary Elwes and Danny Glover made of themselves in Saw.


----------



## Moggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone seen Cube 2 and Cube Zero?

Personally i like all three, the acting is equally variable/questionable in the other two though. Higher budget and fancier effects, and some eerrrr 'interesting' plot ideas/twists even though they're not thought out and presented well.

Neither are as good as the first one though.


----------



## Reno (Dec 13, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Anyone seen Cube 2 and Cube Zero?
> 
> Personally i like all three, the acting is equally variable/questionable in the other two though. Higher budget and fancier effects, and some eerrrr 'interesting' plot ideas/twists even though they're not thought out and presented well.
> 
> Neither are as good as the first one though.



I thought they where typically unneccessary cash ins which boringly ended up explaining things that are much more powerful when left unexplained.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Hostel - not nearly as disturbing and horrific as it's made out to be, mainly due to the fact that you want the vile little shits to die anyway. Crap make-up effects and extremely flimsy plot with gaping holes
> 
> Oh, and I liked Cube AND Cypher



Yeah that's true. The worst bit was worrying about the Japanese girl. 

But then she turns out so be a stupid vain bitch anyway. 




Cube and Cypher are nice.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 13, 2006)

_Reconstruction_, another odd Danish (I think) film. Alright.


----------



## Moggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh yeah, and i watched the whole Pusher trilogy the other day - brilliant danish crime/gangster trilogy. The first one is best (as in most cases), but the other two are still really good.

The set was cheap as chips from Play too, think it was £9.99.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 13, 2006)

Brick - film noir set among the stoners in a California high school, thought it was ace.


----------



## feyr (Dec 13, 2006)

hard candy. thought it was ok, but had been vey hyped up


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 14, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Brick - film noir set among the stoners in a California high school, thought it was ace.


Yeah, good fillum that, excellent Clockwork Orange-lite script. Not sure I completely 100% understood it though  

Last night I watched Nicholas Cage in _The Weather Man_. Top stuff


----------



## Pieface (Dec 14, 2006)

*****Cube Spoiler******




			
				Reno said:
			
		

> I thought they where typically unneccessary cash ins which boringly ended up explaining things that are much more powerful when left unexplained.



oh they don't give you back story and explain who's in control do they?   I thought they managed to make it _really _ominous by giving nothing away.  It feels like a machine is playing with them - the key is maths and logic - while human emotion brings about their downfall; envy, paranoia, hate etc.  The autistic lad gets out because he doesn't react emotionally -he works in numbers and patterns, he's the closest to a computer out of all the humans inside.

I think it was damn clever - the clue system didn't need to be more complex because it would have shifted the focus onto the "game".  The surroundings repeated themselves like some kind of hell.  If the clues became more varied it would just have been another race against time thriller - the threat of being trapped in there forever, in those neverending boxes freaked me right out.


----------



## jodal (Dec 14, 2006)

feyr said:
			
		

> hard candy. thought it was ok, but had been vey hyped up


What do you mean?


----------



## jodal (Dec 14, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Pusher trilogy
> The set was cheap as chips from Play too, think it was £9.99.



Oooh, I might ask for this for christmas.


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 14, 2006)

*Low-key Deadwood Spoiler*

Deadwood 2 - episode 4.

Ellsworth's analogy to Alma Garret regarding Wollcott and Tolliver's rumours re: the future of land claims is so brilliant, such consummate fucking writing, it justifies the whole series in itself.

i've never come across language like this on TV before.


----------



## jodal (Dec 14, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> it was odd enough and silly enough to entertain, i thought..


It had some good moments but it annoyed the hell out of me for the most part. It reminds me of Manga which I also hate.


----------



## Reno (Dec 14, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> oh they don't give you back story and explain who's in control do they?   I thought they managed to make it _really _ominous by giving nothing away.  It feels like a machine is playing with them - the key is maths and logic - while human emotion brings about their downfall; envy, paranoia, hate etc.  The autistic lad gets out because he doesn't react emotionally -he works in numbers and patterns, he's the closest to a computer out of all the humans inside.
> 
> I think it was damn clever - the clue system didn't need to be more complex because it would have shifted the focus onto the "game".  The surroundings repeated themselves like some kind of hell.  If the clues became more varied it would just have been another race against time thriller - the threat of being trapped in there forever, in those neverending boxes freaked me right out.



Not sure what you are responding to here, but I was talking about the sequel and prequel which do show us people who are in control of the Cube and which were not nearly as good as the first one (which is all you appear to be talking about). As I said, I liked the original.


----------



## Moggy (Dec 14, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> oh they don't give you back story and explain who's in control do they?



Well yes, and no. Even by the end of the third one (the prequel) it is no clearer what the cube is and who from the outside is involved with it. It basically adds questions without answering them. Still definitely worth watching themto see how they add politics and religion into it. Second one is the worst IMO, Cube Zero (the prequel) on the other hand is much more interesting and sort of brings it all full-circle.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2006)

Ooh where did you get Season 2?






			
				Dubversion said:
			
		

> Deadwood 2 - episode 4.
> 
> Ellsworth's analogy to Alma Garret regarding Wollcott and Tolliver's rumours re: the future of land claims is so brilliant, such consummate fucking writing, it justifies the whole series in itself.
> 
> i've never come across language like this on TV before.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 14, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> Not sure what you are responding to here, but I was talking about the sequel and prequel which do show us people who are in control of the Cube and which were not nearly as good as the first one (which is all you appear to be talking about). As I said, I liked the original.



Cube - like it said in the title to the post.  I went off on one - I do apologise for confusing you


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Ooh where did you get Season 2?




lovefilm - i'm ripping them as i go so you're welcome to borrow them


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2006)

ooh yes please!


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> ooh yes please!




if pie face is going home before Book Group i'll get her to bring you disc one, if not i'll bring it to PROD.. they're proper copies as well, not avi ones.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 14, 2006)

I am not.

Find another mule.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 17, 2006)

This afternoon I watched Pirates of the Caribbean Dead Man's Chest, which was extremely disappointing.  I felt that they lost most of what made the original film good, the plot was faaar too convoluted for what this sort of thing should be, and it was too long by half.

It felt like in about the last 40 minutes they suddenly woke up and remembered they were meant to be making a Pirates of the Caribbean film.  The last 40 were hugely enjoyable, I don't know why they felt they had to make it so convoluted and endless to get there.

Oh, but the Kraken is possibly the most stunning CGI beast I've seen yet.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh and it was inexplicably dark at times.  Too scary for a kid's film I felt.


----------



## muser (Dec 17, 2006)

downfall - bruno ganz as hilter was an inspired choice. There was aspects of the film that didn't sit well with me, as if the scriptwriter was revising history with post modern thoughts on the reich. The nazis were evil enough without them having to remind the viewer of it.


ps I know the film was inspired by 2 books, one of the authors having been in hitler's bunker at the time of his demise.


----------



## Reno (Dec 17, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> downfall - bruno ganz as hilter was an inspired choice. There was aspects of the film that didn't sit well with me, as if the scriptwriter was revising history with post modern thoughts on the reich. The nazis were evil enough without them having to remind the viewer of it.
> 
> 
> ps I know the film was inspired by 2 books, one of the authors having been in hitler's bunker at the time of his demise.



Not sure what you mean with "revising history". 

Hitler's secretary Traudl Junge, who also is one of the central characters in "Downfall", wrote one of the books the film is based on. There is a fascination feature length interview with her called "Blind Spot - Hitler's Secretary" which is well worth checking out if you found "Downfall" interesting.

http://imdb.com/title/tt0311320/


----------



## Leica (Dec 17, 2006)

Damn Reno, you do sometimes take the words from my mouth.


----------



## muser (Dec 17, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> Not sure what you mean with "revising history".
> 
> Hitler's secretary Traudl Junge, who also is one of the central characters in "Downfall", wrote one of the books the film is based on. There is a fascination feature length interview with her called "Blind Spot - Hitler's Secretary" which is well worth checking out if you found "Downfall" interesting.
> 
> http://imdb.com/title/tt0311320/



The point I was making is best summed up by goebbel's remark "the people gave us the mandate to govern and they will have to live with the consequences".
or words to that effect. I can see how he might have uttered those words, given the circumstances. But it smacks of him, viewing the third reich as a mistake, by the people and of itself. Would a man so entrenched in national socialism come to that conclusion.
Also traudl junge makes a comment to the effect that her parents had warned her of taking up with the nazis. Not everyone in german were nazi sympathisers, but for her family to have permitted her to go to berlin in the first place means they didn't have too many qualms about their integrity.
I maybe being harsh but that permeated my thoughts towards the end of the film.


----------



## Leica (Dec 17, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> it smacks of him, viewing the third reich as a mistake, by the people and of itself.


It doesn't sound like that to me, if you take the words "live with the consequences" literally, as neutral.




			
				muser said:
			
		

> Also traudl junge makes a comment to the effect that her parents had warned her of taking up with the nazis. Not everyone in german were nazi sympathisers, but for her family to have permitted her to go to berlin in the first place means they didn't have too many qualms about their integrity.


I am not getting your point here.


----------



## Reno (Dec 17, 2006)

muser you are misinterpreting how this was meant. Goebbels felt that the Nazi's and only the Nazi's were right. Hitler and Goebbels blamed everybody but themselves and in the end they even blamed the German people for loosing the war. Their megalomania had reached a point where they came to believe that the Germans weren't worthy of them. This has been documented, so I don't agree that this is revisionism.

You've also lost me with the second part of your point. Junge was considered a grown woman by the time she took the job, so why would it be her parents fault that she got involved with something, the extend of which wasn't entirely clear at that point. Should they have locked her in her room or what do you mean ?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 18, 2006)

finally got round to finishing of the miyazaki stuff  by watching howl's moving castle..  the story itself i found to be a bit light on the ground but some excellent animation


----------



## jodal (Dec 18, 2006)

Weeds - the tv series
Me and my gf are really getting into this. It reminds me a bit of 6 Feet Under.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 19, 2006)

Angel A

Luc Bessons first film for 7 years. 
Nice but I can't really say anything about it without ruining it. Not amazing but very enjoyable on a monday afternoon.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 19, 2006)

jodal said:
			
		

> Weeds - the tv series
> Me and my gf are really getting into this. It reminds me a bit of 6 Feet Under.



I'll have to check this one out not had a TV for about 15 months now so i'm pretty much out of the loop, but 6 Feet Under was a series I was well impressed with.


----------



## muser (Dec 19, 2006)

Leica said:
			
		

> I am not getting your point here.



then please feel free to reread my post, until you do get it.


----------



## muser (Dec 19, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> muser you are misinterpreting how this was meant. Goebbels felt that the Nazi's and only the Nazi's were right. Hitler and Goebbels blamed everybody but themselves and in the end they even blamed the German people for loosing the war. Their megalomania had reached a point where they came to believe that the Germans weren't worthy of them. This has been documented, so I don't agree that this is revisionism.
> 
> You've also lost me with the second part of your point. Junge was considered a grown woman by the time she took the job, so why would it be her parents fault that she got involved with something, the extend of which wasn't entirely clear at that point. Should they have locked her in her room or what do you mean ?



On your first point, I do agree. Without having read any indepth historical text concerning the nazi hierorachy, I can't make a valid criticism.

Your second point is taking modern values and applying it to the past. Elder family members had a greater say in the doings of their children, even ones that we consider (now) to be mature. To be 21 in the 40's was generally seen as adolescent, barring those that had a family of their own at that age (and in some cases even then).


----------



## Leica (Dec 19, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> then please feel free to reread my post, until you do get it.



I have reread it, but I fail to see how Junge saying that her parents had warned her is evidence that the film is revising history.

Do you think that she lied? How do you know? Why would she lie? And what does it matter in fact whether they had warned her or not?

Can you please explain where you see the revisionism?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 19, 2006)

Click.

Depressing.


----------



## Reno (Dec 20, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Your second point is taking modern values and applying it to the past. Elder family members had a greater say in the doings of their children, even ones that we consider (now) to be mature. To be 21 in the 40's was generally seen as adolescent, barring those that had a family of their own at that age (and in some cases even then).




Actually you've got it the wrong way round again. My mother was working by the time she was 16 and engaged a year later and this was in Germany just after the war. People had to grow up much sooner especially during hard times. By the time Junge took the job she was 22, got married a year after and was very much an adult. In any case you are getting fixated on irrelevant details and I'm not sure what your point is are how this is supposed to prove historical revisionism in the film. There was no one blueprint for family dynamics in Germany during the 40's.


----------



## Juice Terry (Dec 20, 2006)

The Wire Season 1, 9 - 11

Episode 10  Didn't see that coming.

This just gets better and better.


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 20, 2006)

Crash. The one with Don Cheadle and Thandie Newton, not the one about car fetishists. It was pretty good.

SG


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 20, 2006)

_United States of Leland_. 

Excellent, although I'm still not quite sure why leland killed that kid. Or maybe that's the point, and I missed it. But still enjoyed it, esp Kev Spacey


----------



## brokenyolk (Dec 20, 2006)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> Crash. The one with Don Cheadle and Thandie Newton, not the one about car fetishists. It was pretty good.
> 
> SG



Oh no it wasn't!  

(i could post a full critique, but hey it's panto season! The last scene alone had enough cheese in it to keep Wallace happy for months)


----------



## Reno (Dec 20, 2006)

_Read My Lips_ for about the sixth time or so. Brilliant thriller/romance/character study by the director of _The Beat That My Heart Skipped_ and one of my favourite films of the last ten years.


----------



## Leica (Dec 20, 2006)

Have you seen _See How They Fall,_ also by him? That is a good one, too.


----------



## foamy (Dec 20, 2006)

The Matador. Pap.
Veronica Guerin. Ok.
Little Miss Sunshine - good but a little too Napolean Dynamite esque and a bit too sweet an ending for me.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 20, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> _The Beat That My Heart Skipped_ and one of my favourite films of the last ten years.


I bought that the other day, couldn't wait to watch it, but the DVD fucks up after 20 minutes


----------



## Reno (Dec 20, 2006)

Leica said:
			
		

> Have you seen _See How They Fall,_ also by him? That is a good one, too.



I haven't and it doesn't seem to be out on DVD.


----------



## Leica (Dec 20, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> I haven't and it doesn't seem to be out on DVD.



It seems that it is only available in french without subtitles.

I don't get why it hasn't been released in english yet.

Anyway, it is a moving film and I think you would like it.

Not often does a director grasp stuff so deep with a first feature.


----------



## muser (Dec 20, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> Actually you've got it the wrong way round again. My mother was working by the time she was 16 and engaged a year later and this was in Germany just after the war. People had to grow up much sooner especially during hard times. By the time Junge took the job she was 22, got married a year after and was very much an adult. In any case you are getting fixated on irrelevant details and I'm not sure what your point is are how this is supposed to prove historical revisionism in the film. There was no one blueprint for family dynamics in Germany during the 40's.



Your mum isn't synonymous with all the german people or what the prevailing attitude of the day was. I have already stated that I can't validate my criticism of why I felt the way I did towards the film. Be it the script or junge's parting insight at the end, which struck a hypocritical note.
If you take the film at face value, then fine, but if you question some of the reasoning behind certain comments and junge's innocence in all of this then you might see the film in the manner I have.


----------



## Leica (Dec 20, 2006)

Well you have chosen not to reply to me, muser... but you have a black and white perspective of human relationships and a simplistic view of history if you think that an ordinary family cannot both be concerned about their daughter and simultaneously allow her to decide on her own future.

I am sorry that the contradictions you see in the film have not helped you understand that real life is full of contradictions. What is hypocritical is to pretend it is not.

Not everyone is or is able to become a hero, Junges first-hand account is an important testimony of some important historical events without which the film would not exist.

If you are looking for heroes on the screen I suggest you take a look at a movie called Sophie Scholl, which tells the real story of a student who was executed by the Third Reich for her beliefs.


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Your mum isn't synonymous with all the german people or what the prevailing attitude of the day was. I have already stated that I can't validate my criticism of why I felt the way I did towards the film. Be it the script or junge's parting insight at the end, which struck a hypocritical note.
> If you take the film at face value, then fine, but if you question some of the reasoning behind certain comments and junge's innocence in all of this then you might see the film in the manner I have.



Thanks on lecturing me on issues regarding the country I grew up in and its history after watching just one film. Do yourself a favour and check out the documentary on Traudl Junge I recommended. You may then actually mange to educate yourself a little on the things you are talking about instead on going on vague feelings.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 21, 2006)

_Flight 93_

Not bad. A better 9/11 movie than the godawful World Trade Centre anyroadup.


----------



## Julie (Dec 21, 2006)

*Proof*

Highly recommended.


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2006)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> _Flight 93_
> 
> Not bad. A better 9/11 movie than the godawful World Trade Centre anyroadup.



I just watched World Trade Centre yesterday and as someone who generally can't bear Oliver Stone's films I found it not nearly as bad as I expected it to be. The trailer made this look like patriotic, manipulative tripe, but it was much more restrained than that and in the end genuinely moving without resorting to sentimentality.


----------



## Red Horse (Dec 21, 2006)

Tsotsi, thought it was excellent and a lot darker than i was expecting


----------



## muser (Dec 22, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> Thanks on lecturing me on issues regarding the country I grew up in and its history after watching just one film. Do yourself a favour and check out the documentary on Traudl Junge I recommended. You may then actually mange to educate yourself a little on the things you are talking about instead on going on vague feelings.



A question, were you also in the bunker at the time of hitler's demise?
We are viewing historical events from a third person perspective, so please don't claim superior knowledge on the grounds of living in the origin country.


----------



## Reno (Dec 22, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> A question, were you also in the bunker at the time of hitler's demise?
> We are viewing historical events from a third person perspective, so please don't claim superior knowledge on the grounds of living in the origin country.




Of course I will "claim superior knowledge" of Germany's WWII history. I've had many close family members who lived through WWII in Germany and this is something Germans of my generation had to deal with and learn about all our life. I'm afraid you may just have to come to terms with the fact that there are people who know more about certain subject matter than you do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2006)

What a silly specious circular argument - I don't know why you're bothering with it!


----------



## muser (Dec 22, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> Of course I will "claim superior knowledge" of Germany's WWII history. I've had many close family members who lived through WWII in Germany and this is something Germans of my generation had to deal with and learn about all our life. I'm afraid you may just have to come to terms with the fact that there are people who know more about certain subject matter than you do.



All I'm trying to intimate is that from our respective vantages, neither of us can claim anything as we're several generations removed from the incident.
You seem so intent on reminding me that you have family who lived through the war, that doesn't mean their any more cognisant of the events happening in a governmental department building.


----------



## Reno (Dec 22, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> All I'm trying to intimate is that from our respective vantages, neither of us can claim anything as we're several generations removed from the incident.
> You seem so intent on reminding me that you have family who lived through the war, that doesn't mean their any more cognisant of the events happening in a governmental department building.




Whatever....


----------



## Julie (Dec 22, 2006)

You, Me and Dupree: Ordinary

The Family Stone: Not bad (i.e. slightly better than ordinary  )


----------



## Juice Terry (Dec 24, 2006)

Pierrepoint, lots of hangingz, ok ish, spall is relliably good


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 24, 2006)

The last 3 were....Superman Returns....which was so so. Brick which held my attention and I did enjoy the performances. This morning for the 6th time I watched Road to Perdition which keeps getting better and better every time I watch it.


----------



## LDR (Dec 24, 2006)

Delia said:
			
		

> I watched 'In My Fathers Den' the other night. I loved it. Beautifully filmed and the story was really interesting and quite twisted. I would highly recommend it.  One of those films that after you have watched it cant stop thinking and talking about it.


I also agree that it's a brilliant film.

I brought it for SubZeroCat awhile back and she still hasn't watched it.

<shakes fist>


----------



## Julie (Dec 24, 2006)

Wedding Crashers.

I'm still waiting to laugh.

And what's the deal with Vince Vaughn? Why do people (i.e. American movie producers/other movie "bigwigs") believe he's funny? Funny enough to put him in comedies (or, should I say, _alleged_ comedies)? He's not funny. He is, however, extremely irritating.


----------



## Ceej (Dec 25, 2006)

First series of Shameless....laughed till I was sick, SO bloody funny. Strong drink had been taken though...not a duff performance in it.


----------



## Descartes (Dec 25, 2006)

T'was the night before Christmas and everyone was asleep

I sat and watch .. my own little treats..

Unwatched DVD's 

Started with  The Dead Girl, convuluted, watchable and at times dis jointed.. 
various peoples life experience around the death of a young girl. 

Followed by: The Devil wears Prada.... ohh, modern fashion, slave to the desinger labels.. very good performance by Meryl Streep.... an actress of whom I am not a fan. ..a ugly duckling story in a modern setting. 

Just to finish the morning.... and before grabbing the Z's

The Sum of All Fears... for any conspiracy fan... so predictable, and it lacks the defining chase or centre piece of the story... almost mundane, a workman like performance by Morgan Freeman...  Ben Effleck, yer welll.


----------



## @^+ (Dec 25, 2006)

Shortbus. 
Great movie - funny, sexy, moving, a bit nuts, great sex, one of my faves of the year.
Deserves more kudos I reckon. 

also Bullets Over Broadway - nice characters, Woody Allen back when he was still funny.


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 25, 2006)

revolver, I left after about an hour bored.


----------



## bellator (Dec 25, 2006)

The Dark - not very good and North County - ok.
I thought Wedding Crashers was bloody awful too.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 25, 2006)

Saving Face

again

A pressy for me girl, but our telly went on a fuck up and did the big picture thing so we couldn't see the subtitles.

yes, i do have a manual. somewhere. Good job we've already seen it and knew what was goin on


----------



## Maltin (Dec 25, 2006)

@^+ said:
			
		

> also Bullets Over Broadway - nice characters, Woody Allen back when he was still funny.


His films are still funny.


----------



## Maltin (Dec 25, 2006)

Julie said:
			
		

> Wedding Crashers.
> 
> I'm still waiting to laugh.


Have you checked your pulse recently?


----------



## rekil (Dec 25, 2006)

Watched A Series Of Unfortunate Events earlier with my nieces but I fell asleep  and missed the last 20 or 30 minutes fucksakes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 25, 2006)

today I watch the dr who it was rubish it was more like tate in a dreess that makes no sene dont but ut or id you do be dissapoint


----------



## Julie (Dec 25, 2006)

Prime: Not bad.

Fun With Dick And Jane: A few laughs.

Aren't I a great reviewererer?


----------



## keybored (Dec 26, 2006)

Just watched Hard Candy. That was 95 minutes of my life wasted, and I want em back


----------



## Red Horse (Dec 26, 2006)

Maltin said:
			
		

> Have you checked your pulse recently?


 
That film is shit


----------



## brokenyolk (Dec 26, 2006)

Maltin said:
			
		

> His films are still funny.



apart from the crap ones, of which there's been plenty!


----------



## Reno (Dec 26, 2006)

Watched a screener of Darren Aronofsky's new film The Fountain and it was a tedious load of hippy drivel.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 26, 2006)

I watched _Bad Santa_ yesterday afternoon.  

It's becoming a bit of a annual tradition for me.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 26, 2006)

Confetti 
It was a bit crap but amusing in places

Im now sitting through High School musical and my girls are treating me to a song and dance spectacular, soaring, flying and all in this together,. step clap... wave, clap, crossover....


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 26, 2006)

keypulse said:
			
		

> Just watched Hard Candy. That was 95 minutes of my life wasted, and I want em back



I enjoyed that


----------



## muser (Dec 26, 2006)

*3 v*

8 femmes, I was really struggling with this, but in the end I thought what a great film. It works on many levels and the ending is quite unexpected.


----------



## mhendo (Dec 28, 2006)

The Squid and the Whale.

Excellent film, with great performances and a very smart script.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2006)

Dodgeball, and Talladega Nights: The Legend of Ricky Bobby.

Both good for a few yucks.


----------



## Julie (Dec 28, 2006)

Flightplan.

Jodie Foster was, as usual, very good. The script, however, was cornball crappola


----------



## dada (Dec 28, 2006)

the triangle.

didn't know it's a tv series.
pretty interesting. about 4 people got recruited to find out the truth of the bermuda triangle with rewards of 5 million dollars each.

sci-fi


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 28, 2006)

I watched the Departed.

Pretty cool I thought.  Would like to watch the original now.


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 28, 2006)

few good things over Xmas - 

Harold & Maude. just fucking marvellous, even after repeated viewings

Rushmore - see above.

Broken Flowers - started well, petered out a bit.

The Dirty Dozen - enjoyable, in a wrong way...


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 28, 2006)

Watched Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and The Wardrobe. Kids got the DVD for Christmas and I had not seen it at the cinema. 

Quite enjoyable.


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2006)

I had a friend over and for a DVD night and we watched Dario Argento's Deep Red, The Skeleton Key and Possession, where Isabelle Adjani goes bonkers in a pre-unified Berlin and fucks a creature that's part squid, part carrot, part man.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 28, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> Possession, where Isabelle Adjani goes bonkers in a pre-unified Berlin and fucks a creature that's part squid, part carrot, part man.


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

>









 (still of love scene from Possession)






 (picture of fluffy bunny to counteract disturbing nature of the still above)


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2006)

One from my top ten which I have not seen for _ages and ages_.....

The General


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 28, 2006)

That is mental, reno


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2006)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> That is mental, reno



I think Possession is a great film, though way, way, way, wayyyyy out there. It's not an ideal first date film (as I once found out to my detriment), but there certainly is nothing else quite like it.


----------



## passenger (Dec 28, 2006)

the three burials


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 28, 2006)

passenger said:
			
		

> the three burials



a fantastic movie..


----------



## Leica (Dec 28, 2006)

That image seen in isolation is seriously disturbing though, Reno   I could explain why, but this is probably not the right place.


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2006)

Leica said:
			
		

> An ex showed me Possession as part of a project of making me watch a number of good lesser known films in order of greatness. That image seen in isolation is seriously disturbing though, Reno   I could explain why, but this is probably not the right place. Let's just say it is making me hurt just by looking at it.



OK here is what I'll do. I won't delete the picture unless there is a complaint, but when the film came out seeing a still from this scene made want to see the film. (widely publicised in papers at the time when Isabelle Ajani won for her performance in the film at the Cannes Film Festival) I shall place a picture of a fluffy bunny just beneath it to counteract the disturbing nature of the still (and I love fluffy bunnies, so any excuse really.  )

It has to be said that it does feature sex between two consenting characters and that Adjani's character is the one who is in control over the creature.

When I watched Possession again yesterday it struck me to what degree it is an absurdist comedy and in other places it reminded my of the dance theatre of Pina Bausch. I've seen it about four times now and every time I'm more impressed by what it is doing.


----------



## Leica (Dec 28, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> OK here is what I'll do [...]



Hey no, it's fine. I wasn't complaining, just making a comment. It is indeed a good movie.

It's just strange how sometimes film stills can have a life of their own, separated from the rest of the film.
In this one, it's the viewing angle that I find strangest of all, I think.
People transform while making love, it's true.

I love Pina Bausch and her dance theatre by the way. She is one of my heroines.


----------



## Georgie Porgie (Dec 28, 2006)

Still Crazy.

when I grow up I want to be Bill Nighy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2006)

That giant bunny disturbs me.......


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Dec 28, 2006)

watched silent hill last night, wish i hadn't bothered. If I'd known sean bean was in it i wouldn't have. HE CAN'T ACT!!


----------



## Abjekt (Dec 28, 2006)

Russell Brand's DVD. I laughed, he's funny to me.


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That giant bunny disturbs me.......



There is no use pretending, I think we all know how you really feel about bunnies.


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2006)

fear-n-loathing said:
			
		

> watched silent hill last night, wish i hadn't bothered. If I'd known sean bean was in it i wouldn't have. HE CAN'T ACT!!



Was that film about acting ?


----------



## Descartes (Dec 28, 2006)

The Nameless... very good, spanish, directed by Jaume Balagueró

The IMDB: Sin nombre, Los (1999) 

The mutilated body of a six year old girl is found in a water hole. The girl is identified as the missing daughter of Claudia. However, only two peices of evidence could be used to identify her; a bracelet with her name on it near the crime scene, and the fact that her right leg was three inches longer than her left. All other methods of identification were removed from her body. Five years later Claudia, now addicted to tranquilizers, receives a phone call from someone claiming to be her daughter, asking for her mother to come find her before 'they' kill her. Other mysterious clues show up, further indicating that Claudia's daughter is indeed still alive, and very much in danger. Claudia, a run-down ex-cop, and a parapsychology reporter put together the clues to discover Angela's whereabouts.

Do they find her in time...well, you will have to watch the film.. LOL 

very good, I liked the Spanish approach to photography, the slow pan shots, the hold on the close up of the faces while the questions are being asked...


----------



## sojourner (Dec 28, 2006)

Just watched Capote, and loved it

Have now just bought In Cold Blood!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 29, 2006)

Most of season 5 of The Shield.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 30, 2006)

Vampires Kiss.

It's been on the shelf for about 3 years as I heard it was shit.

Wrongo it's wonderfuly mad as hell. Nick Cage plays one of the mentalist mentalist parts ever.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 30, 2006)

two episodes of Lucky louie sitcom from HBO and an episode of Clerks


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 30, 2006)

got a big pile to work through of recent rips / rents - Toto The Hero (my favourite movie), Milagro Beanfield War, Tokyo Drifter, Slums of Beverley Hills..


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2006)

Apocalypto, which was silly and rather pointless. Mel Gibson only concentrates on the most lurid aspects of Mayan culture and ignores what was amazing about it. Mayans are shown to be savages rather than a highly evolved civilization. According to anthropologists and historians much of it is incorrect (surprise surprise  ). Gibson is obsessed with torture and violence and lovingly lingers on any mutilation and wound inflicted. More a Cannibal Holocaust for the noughties than the historical epic he had in mind.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 2, 2007)

Walk the Line....pretty good as it goes. Great soundtrack and stella performances from the two lead characters.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 2, 2007)

watched Slums of Beverly Hill.. such a cool little movie


----------



## rekil (Jan 2, 2007)

Oliver Twist - David Lean version.
Taste The Blood Of Dracula
The Reptile
Spinal Tap dvd commentary (first 20 minutes or so.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 2, 2007)

Watched Borat the other night.  Funny.  Seriously, seriously funny.

Baron Cohen is a genius.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 2, 2007)

The Milagro Beanfield War.. 

lovely film, pure hokum really, but thoroughly enjoyed it. Somehow - for all its New Mexican trimmings, it reminded me of some 40s or 50s British film about 'little people' seeing off the baddies..


----------



## LDR (Jan 2, 2007)

After arriving home after Unsound quite loved up, we watched Brokeback Mountain which my Good Lady Wife had given me for Christmas.

It almost me cry and has to be one of the most moving films I've seen in a long time.  I doubt I could watch it again though.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 3, 2007)

CSA: The Confederate States of America. Rather good, bitingly satirical and slightly alarming when you realise that all the unbelievably racist products shown in the mock adverts - Sambo Axle Grease, f'rinstance - _actually existed_. But I can't agree with some of the director's choices for the alternate history, particularly when he gets to the 60s and beyond. It just seems rather odd that he has a fictionalised President from a Kennedyesque dynasty being assassinated, then has Kennedy elected, then has him assassinated too. The first assassination was obviously meant to echo the real-world assassination, so why bother bringing Kennedy into it?

SG


----------



## Maltin (Jan 6, 2007)

Not really looked at this thread before, but it seems good.

Don't hire many DVDs so unlikely to participate much, but in the last month I have seen on DVD:

Amelie
South Pacific (only part)
Salzburg Sight and Sound (short documentary)
M

I enjoyed Amelie but, as with lots of films, everyone said how great it is and when I finally watched it, I was disappointed that it wasn't better.

The last time I saw South Pacific, I remember the colour scheme being too offputting, but this looked excellent.  And the songs in the part that I saw (Bloody Mary, There Is Nothing Like a Dame, Happy Talk, Some Enchanted Evening, I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Out of My Hair, Bali Ha'i) were extremely enjoyable too.

The documentary, made at the time of The Sound of Music, was alright.

First time I had seen M and it was excellent.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 6, 2007)

the end of season 2 of Deadwood. Edge of the seat stuff.
can't believe we've only got one more season to go.

less than 12 hours 

STILL never come across writing like this


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> the end of season 2 of Deadwood. Edge of the seat stuff.
> can't believe we've only got one more season to go.
> 
> less than 12 hours
> ...



I bought seasons 1&2 when i was in Thailand few weeks ago not got round watching it yet, downloading season 3 as we speak


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 7, 2007)

Watched Casino Royale earlier.  Pretty impressive I thought.  May go and see it again on the big screen when it comes out here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2007)

The Devil's Rejects - very poor


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 7, 2007)

The Constant Gardener which I thought was excellent.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2007)

Litte Fish - I thought this was excellent - Cate Blanchett and Hugo Weaving give astounding performances (Weaving especially is a surprise after his hammy Agent Smith and Elrond acts).
I loved the way the film worked - not all is explained and you have to join the dots yourself a lot of the time IYKWIM


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jan 8, 2007)

I watched 28 Days Later the other night. 

The beginning was fantastic, the scenes of London, full of rubbish and abandoned, were really cool. It did flake a bit towards the end, especially all the rape stuff - that particular thread in the story I found inconsistent.

Still - good watch methinks + the opening track "East Hastings" by Godspeed... was wicked


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2007)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Still - good watch methinks + the opening track "East Hastings" by Godspeed... was wicked


Didn't realise that was them - must check them out


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jan 8, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Didn't realise that was them - must check them out



Yeah, me and my mate thought it was Mogwai but tis not.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2007)

Never knowingly heard them before I think - though they were pompous art rock so never bothered to check them out - like the music in 28 Days Later though


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 8, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Apocalypto, which was silly and rather pointless. Mel Gibson only concentrates on the most lurid aspects of Mayan culture and ignores what was amazing about it. Mayans are shown to be savages rather than a highly evolved civilization. According to anthropologists and historians much of it is incorrect (surprise surprise  ). Gibson is obsessed with torture and violence and lovingly lingers on any mutilation and wound inflicted. More a Cannibal Holocaust for the noughties than the historical epic he had in mind.



really? oh damn...i so wanted apocalypto to be something else...

saw borat the movie the other night.
concluded that it's okay to be a racist homophobe as long as you're joking.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 8, 2007)

_Barry Lyndon_. Not really worth the three hours.


----------



## zed (Jan 8, 2007)

Wonderland with Val Kilmer and Lisa Kudrow.

It is a true story where Kilmer plays John Holmes (a 70's porn star) who is a massive cokehead and is involved in a robbery of a gangster and the murder of the gang (who are all drug addicts as well) who did the robbery.  I was just intrigued to see this after reading about this case and seeing a couple of John Holmes movies about 20 years ago.

I think people would possibly need to already have some knowledge of the scenario to find it interesting.  

Kilmer was excellent.  I think he is a really under-rated actor.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> _Barry Lyndon_. Not really worth the three hours.


I started watching that and had a break and promptly forgot all about it - all I can remember are dodgy accents and nice colours


----------



## Reno (Jan 8, 2007)

Watched three biopics this weekend.

Factory Girl, which is a run of the mill film about Andy Warhol "superstar" Edie Sedgwick which only confirmed that the only interesting thing about her was the people around her. Sienna Miller sure looks the part, but Hayden (Darth Vader) Christensen is hilariously miscast as the Bob Dylan character. 

Next up was Hollywoodland, about George Reeves, the actor who played Superman in the 50's TV series who died under mysterious circumstances. Ben Affleck for once gives a decent performance as the washed up actor, but the murder mystery goes nowhere and slows the film down to a crawl.

Best of all was Infamous. This was made at the same time as last years Capote and basically tells the same story, but got held back for a year so the films wouldn't end up competing. Shame that this came later, because this is the one that gets it right. Philip Seymour Hoffman gave a technically skilled performance in Capote, but it always was just a show off performance.Being a big man he was physically wrong for the part and overplayed the mannerisms to a point where he ended up coming across as grotesque. British actor Tobey Jones here simply is Capote. He looks and feels right in the part and I propose that Hoffman's Oscar should be wrenched out of his hands and be given to Jones who doesn't just catch Capote's monstrous side, but also is charm. The whole film is much less ponderous and shows Capote within his social circle, which is important to understanding the character.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 8, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I started watching that and had a break and promptly forgot all about it - all I can remember are dodgy accents and nice colours


Mind you if you want dodgy accents, the night before I was treated to Albert Finney's cod-Alabama in _Big Fish_.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 8, 2007)

*There's a Gap In The Market..*














.....


----------



## Reno (Jan 8, 2007)

Medium Fish ?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 8, 2007)

oh reno


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 8, 2007)

That reminds me...


----------



## Reno (Jan 8, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> oh reno



I wasn't having a go at you. Stop being so grumpy.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 8, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> I wasn't having a go at you. Stop being so grumpy.




I know! i was pretending to sympathise with your rubbish response. It was a gag. I'm not the grumpy one here, matey


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> .....


Coming soon.....The Cardboard Box!


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 8, 2007)

thankyou


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 8, 2007)

Meanwhile I make a fish joke and do I get any credit? I do not.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> oh reno


Is that Dexy's reference?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 8, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Is that Dexy's reference?




heh


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Meanwhile I make a fish joke and do I get any credit? I do not.


(((Donna)))


----------



## zed (Jan 8, 2007)

Jokes?

Where?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Jokes?
> 
> Where?


Well, you're here now


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 8, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> (((Donna)))


One of my personal heroes and role models, that donkey.


----------



## zed (Jan 8, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Well, you're here now



Ah ...of course.  Good one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> One of my personal heroes and role models, that donkey.


Is this another one?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah.

Also Fraser from _Dad's Army_.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> 
> Also Fraser from _Dad's Army_.


Is he the one who proclaims 'we're DOOMED'?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 8, 2007)

He is. And he is surely right.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 8, 2007)

Team America. I laughed more than I thought I would.


----------



## jodal (Jan 8, 2007)

Casanova - some fun bits but overall it was a pile of ol' shit


----------



## Yetman (Jan 8, 2007)

Irreversible

Fucking hell.....bloody good. Graphic, but good. The story, the camerawork, the acting, the visual effects, the shock, the subliminal messages....all brilliant.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 8, 2007)

Jamon, Jamon.

even more absurd and OTT than I remember it being, but quite good fun for all that.


----------



## wishface (Jan 8, 2007)

Night Watch, i'd read the book over Xmas. A lot of stuff left out, don't know whether it's in the sequel. But then a lot of stuff thats central in the film isn't mentioned in the book either. So, the usual approach to book - film conversion.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jan 9, 2007)

Last Days, Gus Van Sant's take on Kurt Cobain.

Nicely shot, well-acted but very boring and, in the end, more than a little pointless.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 9, 2007)

I watched Funny Games.

Arrrgggh.. twas very disturbing. Good though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2007)

Hard to watch innit?
Heneke is doing a US remake of it - I doubt it will be improved - it'll be like Sluizer's UR remake of The Vanishing


----------



## Pieface (Jan 9, 2007)

Funny Games was yikkky but will fit nicely into this torture-porn phase popular cinema is going through now if they redo it.  In fact, the original Funny Games probably won't be graphic enough so they'll ruin it by showing everything instead of leaving it to suggestion.

I watched Jamon Jamon.  It was ok - weird, silly and mainly about Penelope Cruz's tits.  I won't watch it ever again.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 9, 2007)

one of my friends mentioned in an email earlier that hollywood was going to remake it.  makes me think of scream or something


----------



## Reno (Jan 9, 2007)

Haneke has never compromised on a film yet and if he's doing a US remake he's probably got his reasons. Funny Games was always meant to be a deconstruction of glib Hollyood style violence, so I can see why he would want to make a remake that reaches a US audience.


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 10, 2007)

_Borat_ - all I hoped it would be. Good to have the genius Peter Baynham lending a hand with the production.

_Thank You For Smoking_ - simplistic shite. Great idea, poorly written.

_Garden State_ - couldn't see why people make such a fuss about this film. Found it rather dreary dull.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 10, 2007)

Started watching 'Looking After Jo Jo' again-its a video to DVD conversion I bought of E bay. Not a bad copy actually and great to watch such a quality drama again.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 10, 2007)

Toto Le Heros

I hadn't seen it in about 10 years and remember once thinking it was my favourite film.

I found it on DVD, and watched it with Pie Face.

I think it might still be my favourite film.

If there's one movie I could try and make everyone watch once, this is it.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 11, 2007)

Seqeustro Express

Tasty little kidnapping drama from Caracas. Gangstas getting their revenge on rich kids.

Anyone fancy a game of Venezuelan Roulette?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 11, 2007)

mark kerr, the smashing machine (US, 2003).

i'm not really a sports documentary fan but loved this as much as 'murderball.'
loads of fighting, japanese ring girls and opiate abuse. true story too. good stuff.


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 12, 2007)

Someone gave me 2 DVDs of 12 Cohen brothers films. Last night I watched _The Ladykillers_ - very funny - and I shall proceed to watch the rest of them over the weekend


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 13, 2007)

Actually, last night I went for _Land of the Dead_ instead. Absolutely dreadful - were zombie films always that bad or is that just particularly shite? I'm sure I remember _Dawn of the Dead _and _Day of the Dead _being fucking brilliant  Same director an'all init?


----------



## mhendo (Jan 13, 2007)

_The Weather Man_

Didn't know anything about it, and was very pleasantly surprised. Good film.


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 13, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> _The Weather Man_
> 
> Didn't know anything about it, and was very pleasantly surprised. Good film.


Yeah, I watched that a few weeks back. Good stuff, quite touching


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah another vote for the Weather Man here.  Quite good film, I thought.  I like Cage when he does these kind of roles.  He must be the only 'cheesy action' actor who has also done some really top rate acting - stuff like this, Adaptation, Leaving Las Vegas etc.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 13, 2007)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> Someone gave me 2 DVDs of 12 Cohen brothers films. Last night I watched _The Ladykillers_ - very funny - and I shall proceed to watch the rest of them over the weekend



Ah, the good old Asian DVDs with nine million films on, eh...


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 13, 2007)

Pie Face has gone off riding so I've got the TV to myself.. so do I watch The Long Good Friday, Once Upon A Time In Mexico or The Ballad Of Cable Hogue?


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 13, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Ah, the good old Asian DVDs with nine million films on, eh...


spot on! And they've been excellent quality recently


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't watch anything, I just got pissed and fell asleep


----------



## Maltin (Jan 13, 2007)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> _Thank You For Smoking_ - simplistic shite. Great idea, poorly written.


That's a strange comment.

I thought it was excellent and extremely funny.  

The screenplay has been nominated by the Writers Guild of America as one of the 5 best adapted screenplays of 2006, so the professionals certainly don't consider the writing poor http://www.wga.org/awards/awardssub.aspx?id=1516

The Hollywood Foreign Press Association have nominated it as one of the 5 best Musicals or Comedies of the year as well.

http://www.hfpa.org/nominations/index.html


----------



## LDR (Jan 13, 2007)

We watched Lost in Translation last night.  I found the plot really boring and also the characters really depressing.  However, I thought the film was visually brilliant and the acting superb.  

I think I would have have enjoyed it more with the sound off and some music playing instead.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 13, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> We watched Lost in Translation last night.  I found the plot really boring and also the characters really depressing.  However, I thought the film was visually brilliant and the acting superb.
> 
> I think I would have have enjoyed it more with the sound off and some music playing instead.




I dunno if 'boring' is fair, but surely the whole point of the film is that the two characters are stuck in a kind of limbo, nothing to do, nothing happening, drifting through a twilight hotel-bound world...

And the music in the film is brilliant too, so no need to turn it down


----------



## LDR (Jan 13, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I dunno if 'boring' is fair, but surely the whole point of the film is that the two characters are stuck in a kind of limbo, nothing to do, nothing happening, drifting through a twilight hotel-bound world...


That's what I found depressing.  They were in a wonderful city but spent most of their time doing nothing.  I understand that they felt stuck and a bit lost and I know that's the feeling the movie was trying to get across but I just found the plot boring and a little predictable too.  I found myself wanting it to hurry up and end about halfway through.

But I agree you're right about the music.


----------



## Julie (Jan 13, 2007)

The Manchurian Candidate (with Liev Schreibner [sp?], Denzel Washington and Meryl Streep).

So so....


----------



## Nixon (Jan 14, 2007)

was feeling classy so watched american psycho again.great film though.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 14, 2007)

Julie said:
			
		

> The Manchurian Candidate (with Liev Schreibner [sp?], Denzel Washington and Meryl Streep).
> 
> So so....



I never got round to watching this as I felt it would have a patch on the original John Frankenheimer version made in 62 with the Korean war and the McCarthy era "Reds under the beds" paranoia still fresh in everyone psyche


----------



## zed (Jan 14, 2007)

There is a list of films that I must see that I never got round to.  Last night I finally ticked one of those off my list.

Man Bites Dog was not that enjoyable to watch.  I didn't find any of it funny (as some people said it was in places) and there were a couple of scenes that I found a bit difficult to watch (the killing of the child and the rape specifically).  Maybe the juxtaposition of the violence and humour just don't work for me.

I understand though how important the film was and it's central point ...so I guess for that it must be applauded, especially when put into context how it was made.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 14, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Man Bites Dog was not that enjoyable to watch.  I didn't find any of it funny (as some people said it was in places) and there were a couple of scenes that I found a bit difficult to watch (the killing of the child and the rape specifically).  Maybe the juxtaposition of the violence and humour just don't work for me.



I found some of it funny, the bit where he gave the a fright after noticing her heart medication and saved himself a bullet and his reference to killing an Arab guy and burying him in a concrete block "Facing Mecca of course"


----------



## dada (Jan 14, 2007)

watched '84 charing cross road' the other night.
what a charming and delightful film.
throughout the films, some of their letters were read word by word.
anyone read the book?
an emotional love affair or purely friendship?


----------



## Leica (Jan 14, 2007)

dada said:
			
		

> anyone read the book?


Yes, it's a lovely little book


----------



## dada (Jan 14, 2007)

Leica said:
			
		

> Yes, it's a lovely little book


cool.
planning to get a copy.


----------



## Iam (Jan 14, 2007)

The Pursuit of Happyness

Boring.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 15, 2007)

Dead Man's Shoes. Good. Not a masterpiece or anything but definitely good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 15, 2007)

Dead or Alive 2. Brilliant and nuts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> Dead Man's Shoes. Good. Not a masterpiece or anything but definitely good.


I saw This Is England again last night and it certainly is a masterpiece - such a warm, moving, tragic, funny film


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2007)

Also saw The Day After Tomorrow, which is utterly ludicrous, but as with all Emmerich films, eminently watcable - there's a great cheesy moment in which the American flag freezes - just like the moment in ID4 where the White House blows up.
Then I watched The Beat My Heart Skipped which was great too.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 15, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> Dead Man's Shoes. Good. Not a masterpiece or anything but definitely good.




that's the most non-commital reaction i've ever seen to this film


----------



## tastebud (Jan 15, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> that's the most non-commital reaction i've ever seen to this film


the reason is that i always seem to watch really depressing or awful films, then come on this thread to complain about them. so today I thought I'd change this.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 15, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> the reason is that i always seem to watch really depressing or awful films, then come on this thread to complain about them. so today I thought I'd change this.




true, true... it's an odd one to start with. First time i saw it, i was left in a mess and swore i'd never watch it again.

the SECOND time i watched it, it was even worse


----------



## tastebud (Jan 15, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> true, true... it's an odd one to start with. First time i saw it, i was left in a mess and swore i'd never watch it again.
> 
> the SECOND time i watched it, it was even worse


I was totally ready for it I think. *puffs out chest* But yeah, I don't think I'd watch it again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> true, true... it's an odd one to start with. First time i saw it, i was left in a mess and swore i'd never watch it again.
> 
> the SECOND time i watched it, it was even worse


Hey Dub, swap you Deadwood Season 2 for This Is England?
Can give it to PieEye on Thursday?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 15, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Hey Dub, swap you Deadwood Season 2 for This Is England?
> Can give it to PieEye on Thursday?




it's a d-d-d-deal


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jan 15, 2007)

I watched 24hr Party People on Saturday night and it was good.

I did see it at the cinema when it came out but I was ridiculously pissed and stoned so couldn't remember a thing. Second time round I was on the booze, ganja and k but I remember everything 

It made me want to take lots and lots and lots of drugs


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 15, 2007)

Day of the Triffids - the BBC series, not the film. It was ace. There's something about the way everyone in 70s/early 80s drama is constantly boozing and fagging away in response to their problems that's weirdly enjoyable.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 15, 2007)

Brick, this one confused me somewhat I initially thought it was crap but it kind of grew on me, turning the subtitles on helped as the 1930's gangster speak merged with modern day californian teenage accents was at first very hard to understand. 

Atomised, was really enjoying this take on two brothers fucked up sexuality but then the DVD impoded halfway through so I'm gonna have to rent another copy. 

The Wire season 2 eps 1 & 2, didn't think it could get any better than the first series. I was wrong.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 15, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> I was totally ready for it I think. *puffs out chest* But yeah, I don't think I'd watch it again.



you sound like you're in training to watch The World's Most Depressing Film 

I wonder what the world's most depressing film is?

Dead Man's Shoes is certainly up there.  I gasped and wailed at the key moment in the plot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2007)

Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind is pretty depressing
Requiem For A Dream is more so.
But I bet there are better candidates.

Oh, Shoah would probably win it.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 15, 2007)

No!  Eternal Sunshine is OPTIMISTIC!!

He goes back and does it all over again because love is worth it!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2007)

That's not how I saw it at the time - I didn't see it as worth it - just that you might as well go along with it all cos there's nothing else to do - that's what depressed me
I need to watch it again cos I'm a happier person now


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 15, 2007)

Come & See is the single most depressing thing I've ever seen, but Dead Man's Shoes is a contender.

And Eternal Sunshine - i'm not sure it's optimistic as such, more fatalist. But certainly not depressing. It's about accepting that pain is part of life, stuff like that, which isn't really optimistic. A beautiful movie, either way.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 15, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That's not how I saw it at the time - I didn't see it as worth it - just that you might as well go along with it all cos there's nothing else to do - that's what depressed me
> I need to watch it again cos I'm a happier person now



i watched it after a bad break-up and it was really upsetting, but NOT depressing. You do it because love is so wonderful that the pain is worth it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 15, 2007)

I didn't think Dead Man's Shoes was that depressing.  At least I have watched it more than once.  

I thought Lilja 4 Ever was possibly the most depressing thing I have seen.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 15, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I didn't think Dead Man's Shoes was that depressing.  At least I have watched it more than once.



really? i found it horrible. I think when you watch splatter  / revenge movies from the states, they're so stylised - and the people in them both totally  unrealistic AND from a totally different culture in many ways - that it doesn't seem in any sense realistic, so you can find it amusing. 

Dead Man's Shoes was full of people we all know - small time small town arseholes, stoners and losers. So it all seemed much closer to home and disturbing for all that


----------



## robotsimon (Jan 15, 2007)

My vote for the most depressing film goes to Hundstage (Dog Days). This snippet of a review on IMDB sums it up well:


> Here are few characters, whose life paths constantly interlock in a little city in tragic coincidences. The old widower with his dog. The mad hitch-hiking girl, whose hobby is exasperating her companions with useless chatter. The middle-aged couple, whose only daughter had died in an accident some time ago and who hardly speak to each other, despite their living in the same house. The hysterical guy, torturing his girl, who works in a strip club. The aging woman who gets bullied by her macho-looking hairy boyfriend. Everyone is unhappy and that's the simple keynote. But almost no one stirs up sympathy. The world is sweaty, dried-up, brutal, senseless. And all the kindness it can provide is epitomized in the final strip-tease that the elderly maid is doing for the old man with the dog.
> 
> The dog is certainly already poisoned to that time. The mad girl is raped. The aging woman is humiliated.



It's a laugh a minute . . .


----------



## tastebud (Jan 15, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> you sound like you're in training to watch The World's Most Depressing Film
> 
> I wonder what the world's most depressing film is?
> 
> Dead Man's Shoes is certainly up there.  I gasped and wailed at the key moment in the plot.


I just hid. I'm getting good at hiding now.


----------



## Rainingstairs (Jan 15, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> I just hid. I'm getting good at hiding now.




monster is pretty depressing. uhg.

anyway, watched A Tout De Suite last night.
it was ok. wish there were more shots of spain, morocco and greece, but the sex made up for that.

then i watched this documentary on Bukowski. MAN he's got one ugly mug.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2007)

Jesus christ.  I've been looking at this thread for a while now, thinking 'I haven't watched a new film for a while' and suddenly realised why.  My daughter's been hoarding the last rental dvd we had since before xmas!!!!!


----------



## Pieface (Jan 15, 2007)

Rainingstairs said:
			
		

> then i watched this documentary on Bukowski. MAN he's got one ugly mug.



I saw one on him at the ICA a couple of years ago - it was interesting.  He came across ok until he was shown pissed, lashing out at his girlfriend while being interviewed.  

But what a voice - I love hearing him do his own poems.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2007)

I've always thought Bukowski was, well, a bit shit


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 15, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I've always thought Bukowski was, well, a bit shit



he's okay...it's just after a book or two he becomes samey-samey...

typical bukowski.

i'm alone. i'm broke. i get a shitty job. i sit in bar. i get the sack. i get drunk. i fight and sleep with whores.

or,

i'm alone. i'm broke. i get a shitty job. i sit at the races. i lose/win. i get the sack. i get drunk. i fight and i sleep with whores.

and all women are shits. liars. bitches. and witches.

saw Silent Hill over the weekend. 
much to my surprise, i enjoyed every second of it. nice cinematography and original storyline. felt more like a fairytale than a horror.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 15, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I've always thought Bukowski was, well, a bit shit



depends what you read, and how much. Ham On Rye is wonderful, and it's worth reading at least one of the Factotum / Post office / Women-type books. Some of his poetry is excellent too..


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2007)

I read a big fat reader of all his stuff as well as Factotum and Post Office - wasn't impressed


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> he's okay...it's just after a book or two he becomes samey-samey...
> 
> typical bukowski.
> 
> ...


 well quite


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 16, 2007)

Maltin said:
			
		

> That's a strange comment.
> 
> I thought it was excellent and extremely funny.
> 
> ...


Blimey! Perhaps I watched it with the wrong expectations.I was after something which captured the vile inhumanity and underhand dealings associated with the cigarette industry... a bit more realism. Instead, all we got was cuddly caricatures, out-in-the-open deals - I mean, the 'gift' to the Marlboro man ffs! I just thought it was daft. 

But, granted, maybe I was missing the point.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 16, 2007)

The Hard word - Australian film with guy pierce. First time I saw it I thought it was pretty good but this time I noticed some gaping plot holes or rather unlikely turns of events that are not explained. 

Still a good bit of fluff I guess.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 16, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I didn't think Dead Man's Shoes was that depressing.  At least I have watched it more than once.
> 
> I thought Lilja 4 Ever was possibly the most depressing thing I have seen.



I haven't seen it because I don't like to get depressed, but I wonder if DMS is more along the comedy lines of Sympathy for Mr Vengence than depressing. I was put off watching that for ages because people said it was brutal but it turned out to actually be a black comedy and a very very good film. Same with Ichi the killer which I refused to watch for years. 

I think grave of the fireflies and barefoot gen are the most depressing films ever and both are cartoons. I don't think I could ever watch either ever again.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 16, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it because I don't like to get depressed, but I wonder if DMS is more along the comedy lines of Sympathy for Mr Vengence than depressing. I was put off watching that for ages because people said it was brutal but it turned out to actually be a black comedy and a very very good film. Same with Ichi the killer which I refused to watch for years.



trust me, there's nothing funny about it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 16, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> trust me, there's nothing funny about it



But I'm sure you (actually I'm not all that sure at all) that you said SFMV wasn't funny and I have been told by a friend of mine that DMS is a sort of black comedy. He likes SFMV in the same way I do.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 16, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> But I'm sure you (actually I'm not all that sure at all) that you said SFMV wasn't funny and I have been told by a friend of mine that DMS is a sort of black comedy. He likes SFMV in the same way I do.




I don't think it's the same, while I didn't find SFMV funny it was OTT, absurd, etc. DMS isn't any of those things, and has a real sadness and bleakness to it.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 16, 2007)

Watched yesterday:

Children of Men (bit crap, interesting Floyd references...)
Casino Royale (alright)
Blood Diamond (v.good albeit for personal memories of Sierra Leone)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I don't think it's the same, while I didn't find SFMV funny it was OTT, absurd, etc. DMS isn't any of those things, and has a real sadness and bleakness to it.


DMS is hilarious at times IMO


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 16, 2007)

it has funny moments, but it's not a funny film and it's definitely not a funny ending


----------



## Pieface (Jan 16, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I read a big fat reader of all his stuff as well as Factotum and Post Office - wasn't impressed



I like his poetry and had got a bit sick of his novels until I read Ham on Rye - that's a wonderful book.   Reading the same old in the vein of Women was too much.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 16, 2007)

I think that what funny bits of DMS that there are, especially in the first 30 minutes odd of the film, mean that I don't find it totally depressing viewing, even if it is depressing.

Something like Lilja 4 Ever, on the other hand, is like a giant kick in the bollocks on film.


----------



## DUMBO.66 (Jan 16, 2007)

the matrix reloaded, is that the third one? i watched that...


----------



## Maltin (Jan 16, 2007)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> Blimey! Perhaps I watched it with the wrong expectations.I was after something which captured the vile inhumanity and underhand dealings associated with the cigarette industry... a bit more realism. Instead, all we got was cuddly caricatures, out-in-the-open deals - I mean, the 'gift' to the Marlboro man ffs! I just thought it was daft.
> 
> But, granted, maybe I was missing the point.


Well, it was a comedy, so it was unlikely to want to get too involved in the dangers of smoking.

Despite that, I imagine the way it portrays the people involved in the tobacco industry to be fairly realistic, although that may just be the way I expect them to behave.

I thought they were vile and underhand, just played for laughs though.

Again, it may be what I want to believe but I wouldn't be surprised if such deals took place prior to the massive settlements that the tobacco industry made in 1998.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 16, 2007)

just watched The Long Good Friday for the first time in about 20 years. Good, but not as good as I remember. Watches more like a TV drama than a movie, and the music was really really irritating. But still very watchable


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 17, 2007)

United 93


Completely gripping account of flight 93 the only hijacked plane on 9/11 that didnt hit the target. I really didnt feel like I took a breath watching this-and its documentary style of filming felt so real, you felt like you were there. One of the best films I have seen in a long time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2007)

That transporter on film 4. 

Stupid enjoyableish fluff. So predictable no plot does what it says on the tin and nothing more.

Oh apart for lovely chinese girl. I am a sucker for the ladies of the orient.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2007)

Broken Flowers - not bad, but not amazing. Not much to it really. Nice soundtrack


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Broken Flowers - not bad, but not amazing. Not much to it really. Nice soundtrack




yeh, i enjoyed it a lot more than Pony Face did.. it's typical jarmusch, enjoyable but just tails off


----------



## Yetman (Jan 17, 2007)

Kenny

Slightly bizarre australian spoof documentary about a 'toilet plumber' (man who does the bogs at festivals), its pretty funny, sad in places, heart warming in others but a bit, I dunno, you wait for the point of it then it ends......and gives you some info at the end like it was real. I'm pretty sure it wasnt anyway.

Love+Hate

English film about romance and racism. Pretty standard, what you'd expect - fell asleep before the end.


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 17, 2007)

C.R.A.Z.Y. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 18, 2007)

This week, I've (re)watched _Beyond The Valley Of The Dolls_ on telly, _The Royal Tenenbaums_ on DVD, and _Harold & Maude_ at the cinema.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 18, 2007)

Harold & Maude at the cinema? you bastard 

I love that movie so much, it's just perfect. Pie Face saw it for the first time over xmas and i'm glad she adored it too ( could have been a deal breaker  )


----------



## Fenian (Jan 18, 2007)

Harold and Maude is a great pic; I saw the last of the Pusher trilogy, had seen Pusher One and Two, Danish gangster low-life cult pics.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 18, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Harold & Maude at the cinema? you bastard



Yeah!  

They started off with an old 16mm print, but that was a bit too ropey, so they switched to a DVD back up copy.  And thanks to a local flower shop that shares it's name with the film, everybody in the audience got given a sunflower each. 




			
				Dubversion said:
			
		

> I love that movie so much, it's just perfect. Pie Face saw it for the first time over xmas and i'm glad she adored it too ( could have been a deal breaker  )



Too right it's a deal breaker!  

It's a fucking wonderful film.  It's practically the celluloid _Do You Realize?_.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 18, 2007)

it is 

sounds like a brilliant screening


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 18, 2007)

_Perfume: Story of a Murderer_ 

Top stuff. What an ending! Not the kind of book I'd read, so glad they made the filum.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 18, 2007)

Loads of episodes of Frasier  , since I was given series 1-4 for Christmas. My dad has managed to mix up all the discs so that they're all out of sequence, not that it makes much difference I suppose.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 19, 2007)

The Best of Tony Hancock 2.

It has one of the tv episodes of the show where he and Sid James each think the other one is trying to kill him.


----------



## foamy (Jan 19, 2007)

The Break Up -   not too bad but a bit of a   ending
Hard Candy - dragged a bit for a thriller, not sure i'd recommend it.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 21, 2007)

Ray - very disappointing 

Just dragged and dragged and then it was all 'oh and they all lived happily ever after the end' in the last 5 mins. And apparently the bit about being banned in Georgia isn't even true


----------



## QueenMab (Jan 21, 2007)

Requiem for a dream, fantastic, a bit disturbing though...
Izo (by kitano) too heavy, i wouldn't recommend it


----------



## mhendo (Jan 21, 2007)

American Psycho (again)

I love that film.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 21, 2007)

apocolypta - entertaining and defo a cinema event - unlike any other film on release.

cons - historically inaccurate and felt like a 1930s tarzan movie at times - "savages, the whole lotta them..."


----------



## Descartes (Jan 22, 2007)

*Blood diamond*, excellent, several relationships, anti hero, victim, reporter, love interest, global syndicates, money and idealistic dreams. The catch phrase, T.I.A., This Is Africa. A diamond, insurgents, the horrors of war, and the chase with an ending to satisfy most ardent film goers.

All the ingredients for an evenings entertainment.  Leonardo DeCaprio, Jennifer Connelly and Djimon Hounsou,  all make strong contributions to the story and the ending underlines both failed and realised dreams and achievemnts.

1990 Sierra leone is the setting and civil war is the reason, a family seperated and almost destroyed, a young son indoctrinated into the RUF, a father and husband desperate to find his family, an anti hero seeking the one last chance to flee Africa, a reporter wordly wise to the infamy of the war zone and seeking the world exclusive, big business seeking to gain control of the Pink Diamond, coloured by the blood of warring nations for control of Sierra Leone.  

All in one film, well worth watching.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 22, 2007)

My two oldest friends were up to stay this weekend, so overall I watched:

Dolls 
The Thing
Scissors 
10 Things I Hate About You
Mallrats
The Lady Vanishes


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 22, 2007)

Finished off season 2 of the wire, roll on season 3 is all i can say.

Omar 
D 
String 
Ziggy 
Bubs


----------



## Yetman (Jan 22, 2007)

Threads


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 22, 2007)

Shaun of the Dead. Still brilliant. 

SG


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 22, 2007)

shrek  - competent but nowhere near as funny as i had been lead to believe
shrek 2 - more of the same 

solaris -  meh


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 22, 2007)

The Man who fell to earth. 

I used to quite like this and still sort of do but it did have me nodding off in places this time round. It's no Walkabout.


----------



## Spod (Jan 22, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Threads



OMG hope you had something fluffy and nice to bring you round after watching that fucker. Almost as scary as the official 1960's public information video giving you practical advice in the event of a nuclear attack (positions to asume during explosions and what do if with any dead bodies in the house etc  )


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 22, 2007)

a couple of episodes of Series 3 of Deadwood. Nearly over now. 
No spoilers, but *that* streetfight was disgusting


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 23, 2007)

Remake of _The Omen_

Why copy a film to the letter like that? Because they couldn't be arsed to change bits, they had David Thewlis as the probably the only photojournalist still working in print (I'm ready to be corrected on this one). I mean, it's a decent watch, but there's already a film like this called _The Omen_. Lazy fuckers. 

The dream sequences were scary though.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 23, 2007)

Crank.


I think Jason Stratham is so bad he's good and transporter 1 was dire in a good way. Crank is just dire in....erm....a real dire way. Total and utter shite. Shockingly bad.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 23, 2007)

the squid and the whale.

mature and insightful movie about a troubled family...
not as good as Thumbsucker but still worth a watch.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 23, 2007)

Watched Far From Heaven with my mum since I thought it might be one of the things that she might like, twas good, I didn't know much about the storyline going in so was pleasantly suprised.  And seems so strange to have the word 'jeez' frowned upon!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2007)

My Sassy Girl.

Quite long but didn't seem so bad on this my second viewing. Still seems a bit messy, but despite that it still had me balling though the whole of the last act. 

I like the fact that the Koreans seem to think they have to go to england to escape their love troubles.


----------



## dada (Jan 23, 2007)

untold scandal
a korean version of dangerous liaisons.
not a big fan of copy.
but gotta admire those picturorial scenaries.
beautifully done.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 23, 2007)

Spod said:
			
		

> OMG hope you had something fluffy and nice to bring you round after watching that fucker. Almost as scary as the official 1960's public information video giving you practical advice in the event of a nuclear attack (positions to asume during explosions and what do if with any dead bodies in the house etc  )



Yeah it was pretty harrowing stuff, I've got Oldboy and Dobermann to watch this week as well - my mrs asked for something lighthearted so I got those three


----------



## pothead (Jan 23, 2007)

The Gods must be Crazy... WHAT A FILM!!!


----------



## Julie (Jan 24, 2007)

I didn't watch it all last night  

Season 1 and 2 of Entourage. Not bad


----------



## Negativland (Jan 24, 2007)

The Angels thing really put me off Wim Wenders but I just saw Alice in den Städten - fantastisch! 1million times more affecting and mesmerising than any other road movie I've seen.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2007)

Fudoh. 





I bought the J DVD about 2 years ago but never got around to watching it. I'd seen the US DVD which has to be the worst DVD ever made. No menu, no chapters, unskipable trailers, crapest picture ever + non anamorphic, burnt in subs. 

Much nicer to watch it looking slick. A fun little jaunt but not Miikes best. 
It still has enough weirdness with it's infant assassins and fanny blow dart hermaphrodite school girl assassin.


----------



## dada (Jan 24, 2007)

a bittersweet life






it was dumb.
felt asleep at the end.
the actions were not bad though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 24, 2007)

pothead said:
			
		

> The Gods must be Crazy... WHAT A FILM!!!



Yes 

Quality quality film.  One of my favourite comedies.  I really like the way the different strands interweave, and it has a couple of moments of genuine poignancy too.

The scene where the white buffoon guy is trying to drive his car through the gate is priceless.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 24, 2007)

Spod said:
			
		

> Almost as scary as the official 1960's public information video giving you practical advice in the event of a nuclear attack (positions to asume during explosions and what do if with any dead bodies in the house etc  )



The best bit is when it advises you to brush yourself down to get rid of any fallout


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 24, 2007)

Life on Mars ep 1. Brill. 

SG


----------



## Erich Zann (Jan 24, 2007)

A Scanner Darkly. The Sound is a bit weird, i think because the lips aren't doing what you expect. I watched most of it with the subtitles on. 
Think it needs another watch soon to be sure it wasn't my ears


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 24, 2007)

having thrown a sickie with Pie Face and watched 5 Deadwood's in a row, we were thwarted by a corrupted file for the penultimate episode 

so we watched Junebug instead. Which was pretty good, in a US Mike Leigh kind of way


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 26, 2007)

_The Departed_ 

Didn't know it was a Scorcese jobbie, went on way past my bedtime. Fuckin good though.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 26, 2007)

The remake of The Omen. Kinda weird....it wasnt bad but I felt quite detached from it. Great cast and pretty much an exact same remake-because of that it didnt really grip me. Remakes should IMO always add something new-and this really failed in doing that.


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 26, 2007)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> The remake of The Omen. Kinda weird....it wasnt bad but I felt quite detached from it. Great cast and pretty much an exact same remake-because of that it didnt really grip me. Remakes should IMO always add something new-and this really failed in doing that.


Agree. Same script in many places, the photographer still working in print... quite sad really. At least they didn't use the original's music (Old Spice thingy), not that that made the remake any better. I liked the dreams though - quite jumpy.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 26, 2007)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> Agree. Same script in many places, the photographer still working in print... quite sad really. At least they didn't use the original's music (Old Spice thingy), not that that made the remake any better. I liked the dreams though - quite jumpy.



And on a technical note-the maids head would've come off when she hung herself from that height.


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 26, 2007)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> And on a technical note-the maids head would've come off when she hung herself from that height.


Maybe they can add the Tikriti hanging onto the DVD extras for discussion and comparison


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 26, 2007)

Watched Save The Green Planet, a very odd film, and it seemed a very strange ending, it'd bad the odd glimpse of peculiar but the ended was unexpected to take it that way


----------



## llantwit (Jan 26, 2007)

King's Game - a Danish film about a journalist unmasking political intrigue. Kinda predicatable, but enjoyable enough. And I've got a bit of a thing for Danish cinema for some reason. It's taught me to swear passably in Danish if nothing else, which always amuses the natives when I'm there.
Lovefilm said:


> Three weeks before general elections, the leader of one of the country's largest parties, is involved in a severe car accident. The political scene is thrown into disarray. Ulrik Torp is a young, ambitious journalist, who gets caught up in a ruthless struggle for power headed by the party's two successors to leadership. Speculation in the press and calculated lies fuel the controversy at great personal cost to many of the people involved. A cynical plot is uncovered that may involve the incumbent Prime Minister, and Ulrik is obsessed with learning the truth.


----------



## Choc (Jan 26, 2007)

i recommend the film *Christiane F*

...only if you are into druggie types of film though

(tastebud please please watch this one..)


----------



## Julie (Jan 26, 2007)

The Queen.

Helen Mirren is faaaaabolos


----------



## mhendo (Jan 27, 2007)

Superman Returns.

Thought it was pretty good.

But who the fuck are they kidding with Kate Bosworth? 

She looks 22 (which, in fact, she was during filming), and we're supposed to believe that she was already a seasoned reporter when Superman went away five years previously? Gimme a break!


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 27, 2007)

Choc said:
			
		

> i recommend the film *Christiane F*
> 
> ...only if you are into druggie types of film though
> 
> (tastebud please please watch this one..)



Great film though I havent seen it for over 20 years.


----------



## Reno (Jan 27, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Superman Returns.
> 
> Thought it was pretty good.
> 
> ...



She so let the film down, especially when compared to the gutsy/smart/funny Lois Lane Margot Kidder played. It's a shame because there was much I liked about the film otherwise.


----------



## llantwit (Jan 27, 2007)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> Great film though I havent seen it for over 20 years.


That is indeed a good un. Bit harrowing, though. Not a feelgood movie.

I watched another Danish one last night - Minor Mishaps. Really good, gentle family drama. A bit like Mike Leigh-lite set in Copenhagen, although not as much class-analysis or tension/misery. Well worth a look.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 27, 2007)

started to watch 1st season of Deadwood that I bought in Bangkok the the disc froze on me   not like I can take it back for a refund, oh well C'est la vie  

*fires up Bit Torrent*


----------



## Choc (Jan 27, 2007)

i watched what the bleeb do we know last night.

not a bad film/docu at all. loads of food for thought


----------



## mhendo (Jan 27, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> She so let the film down, especially when compared to the gutsy/smart/funny Lois Lane Margot Kidder played. It's a shame because there was much I liked about the film otherwise.


Exactly! 

I thought Margot Kidder was great, and a lightly older (i.e., 30ish) and sassier Lois Lane would have made this a much better movie.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 27, 2007)

Haven't watched it yet, but I am excitedly awaiting delivery of series 1 of The Wire...at last, my itch will be scratched!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2007)

It's wicked May - been watching the first series myself - pay attention though!


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 27, 2007)

Hostel....trashy offensive crap.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 28, 2007)

C.R.A.Z.Y. - absolutely amazing movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! watch it if you don't believe me!


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jan 28, 2007)

reeker - i decided to watch this cos loads of reviewers said it was good and original. it was neither. overall - a carbon copy of Dead End.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2007)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> The remake of The Omen. Kinda weird....it wasnt bad but I felt quite detached from it. Great cast and pretty much an exact same remake-because of that it didnt really grip me. Remakes should IMO always add something new-and this really failed in doing that.


This, but I fell asleep for most of it, so am gonna watch it again


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 28, 2007)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> Hostel....trashy offensive crap.



Isn't it though. Where have all the good horror films gone? It seems western directors have taken all the in-your-face nastiness from Japanese stuff (Takashi Miike etc) and none of the creepy psychological weirdness.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 28, 2007)

Just watched...

Leave Her To Heaven: not the sort of thing I usually watch, but it was surprisingly gripping.  Amazing cinematography too.

Il Decameron: not watched any Pasolini for years, but I really enjoyed this one.  Funny, and refreshingly bawdy.


----------



## Leica (Jan 28, 2007)

ooh good choices  

I watched The Flower of My Secret after a long time. This movie is too fantastic for words, just great in every sense, beautiful frames and photography, full of classic film references, contains the plot of Volver as a script... and a great dance sequence to Gil Evans & Miles Davis' Solea.


----------



## Negativland (Jan 28, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Just watched...
> 
> Leave Her To Heaven



Cool technicolour like Douglas Sirk.

For me: Faster pussycat! Kill! Kill! - I think Varla is my favourite film character EVER.


----------



## Julie (Jan 28, 2007)

Thank You For Smoking.

Not bad.

Katie Holmes sucks. No news there then


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 29, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Isn't it though. Where have all the good horror films gone? It seems western directors have taken all the in-your-face nastiness from Japanese stuff (Takashi Miike etc) and none of the creepy psychological weirdness.



I think the label now being used for this 'genre' is horror porn. Quite apt I think-extreme gratuitous horror with zero plot intended to push the boundaries as far as possible. It wasnt scary in the slightest-distasteful shite. Given films like Saw seem to heading for sequel after sequel there obviously is a market for this trash-fuck knows why.


----------



## Firky (Jan 29, 2007)

This weekend I felt poorly and sorry for myself so watched:

The Queen, not as bad as I thought it was going to be. 

Ghost in the Shell II, excellent. First time I saw it sober.

V for Vendetta, not bad either. Went on a bit but wasn't bad.

A Scanner Darkly, seen it a few times. Still prefer the book but I like the rotoscoping in this.

The Proposition, still one of my favourite films of last year. 

Children of Men, I loved it 

In the Studio with Shitmat, Um... shitmat making breakcore. Quite good in a geeky kind of way. Moggy would enjoy it.

Afro Samurai (all three), Started off ace got worse and worse.

Little Miss Sunshine, never managed to get this watched, I'll try and watch it later tonight.


----------



## madamv (Jan 29, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> This weekend I felt poorly and sorry for myself so watched:
> 
> The Queen, not as bad as I thought it was going to be.



I quite liked it too.  Helen Mirren seems to naturally be her maj.

I watched 'Over the Hedge'.  My four year old loves it, and its on again now for her hour of tv today!  I shall know all the words before the month is out, I can feel it


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 2, 2007)

An Inconvenient Truth-not bad considering its message that we are all pretty much fucked.


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 3, 2007)

Banlieue 13

A french crime action type thriller. Superb action sequences held together by a really flimsy storyline & great soundtrack-big, brash and very crass. I loved it.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 3, 2007)

Legends of Witchcraft-a sixties black and white documentary with lots of naked nubile young women chanting spells and dancing whilst a posh narrator gives lots of spurious legends of witchcraft as hard fact.


----------



## Maltin (Feb 3, 2007)

The Texas Chain Saw Massacre

Wrong Turn

The Incredibles - which I fell asleep whilst watching at the cinema, but now know for myself that it is excellent.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 3, 2007)

Metallica's _Cliff 'Em All_.  

Never really been a fan, but I'm a sucker for pretty much any music documentary.


----------



## rekil (Feb 3, 2007)

The War Zone - The image of Ray Winstone bumming his weeping daughter with his prosthetic cock is forever seared on my consciousness now. Great.


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 3, 2007)

copliker said:
			
		

> The War Zone - The image of Ray Winstone bumming his weeping daughter with his prosthetic cock is forever seared on my consciousness now. Great.




Thats a very brutal way of describing a incestuous rape sequence


----------



## rekil (Feb 3, 2007)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> Thats a very brutal way of describing a incestuous rape sequence


I was as uncomfortable as anyone could possibly be watching it. A bit too gratuitious for my liking.


----------



## Miss Potter (Feb 4, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine, a great film which I'd highly recommend. 

Also started watching The Break Up but got bored after 10 minutes. Vince Vaughan being his standard character and Jennifer Aniston still being Rachel


----------



## Maltin (Feb 4, 2007)

Monster House - OK, but the animation of the characters was offputting.  From distance they look realistic, but up close they look odd.  Not seen Happy Feet yet, but between this and Cars, the Oscar should go to Cars.

Blind Spot: Hitler's Secretary - very interesting documentary.

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (1932) - very good and very impressive camerawork and effects for a film 75 years old.


----------



## Reno (Feb 4, 2007)

A friend came round and we watched Dumplings, Birth and The Fourth Man, all favourties of mine.


----------



## Fenian (Feb 4, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> Little Miss Sunshine, a great film which I'd highly recommend.


Same here funny enough; I'd seen it at cinema and think it's one of the best flics of the decade so far, really cares for its (loopy) characters, an uplifting and painfully funny film.


----------



## elliottwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

lady in the water.

weird, freeaky, and fun.  and the moral of the story was........?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 4, 2007)

Shimotsuma Monogatari  (aka kamakaze Girls)

actully really really funny...  

intresting charactors in the  withdrawn cynical  rococo loving girl who dresses in OTT lolita style dresses  and the  violent motercycle(actully scooter) punk girl Yankee 

some nice character development   wonderful play on stereotypes   and above all very funny  

best bit has to be the fight at the end.... though  the unicorn at the pachinko parlor was fairly  WTF funny


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 4, 2007)

Dylan Moran - Like Totally

he's the funniest


----------



## Descartes (Feb 5, 2007)

88 minutes, I was expecting a rework of 24 hours, man poisoned and has to find antidote .. but it's the other way round, man will be murdered in 88 minutes, the official preview reads : A thriller about a college professor who, while moonlighting as a forensic psychiatrist for the FBI, receives a death threat telling him that he has only 88 minutes to live. In narrowing down possible suspects, he frantically seeks to communicate with a problem student, an ex-girlfriend, and a serial killer on death row.

Al Pacino is the usual hi quality, and fortunetly has cast around him who maintain the pace. The final twist is not that startling  but a good film, not great but good.  Nicely paced, good charterisations, and watch for the Porsche being blown up,,, no engine in it.. well, can't ruin a real one. 

The little bit of trivia, apparently, the time for the film to finish when the hero is first told ... 88 minutes.


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 5, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Dylan Moran - Like Totally
> 
> he's the funniest




I saw him on the Like Totally tour and would echo that sentiment.


----------



## foo (Feb 5, 2007)

went to bed early and watched the third in a box set of Blue Planet son number2 got me for my birthday. 

i was completely blissed out and gaga for two whole hours.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 5, 2007)

16 Blocks [imdb] 

Bruce Willis	
Mos Def
David Morse

_Ok Film but not the best _


----------



## Choc (Feb 6, 2007)

atomised -- this film really is crap! don't watch it. bad acting alert and not a good stoy. book is miles better.

nacho libre - very funny, sweet entertainment lol


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2007)

The Host 

Korean monster flick. 

Bit average really. Some stupid plot holes.


----------



## mhendo (Feb 12, 2007)

Man on Fire

Excellent film.


----------



## Reno (Feb 12, 2007)

Hard Candy. I liked the girl who played the lead, but the film became less plausible as it went on, tried much too hard to be shocking and controversial and I just couldn't see the point of it. Audition did the same thing a lot better a few years ago.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 17, 2007)

Talladega Nights.

in places hysterical, in others not much funnier than Cool Runnings. But mostly very funny


----------



## purves grundy (Feb 17, 2007)

Last night: _A Prarie Home Companion_ nearly turned it off after ten minutes, all these southern folk with their annoying little disarmingly charming anecdotes. But I didn't, and ended up quite enjoying it. Don't see what all the fuss is about though.

Others over the last week:

_Open Water 2_ - ok, spoiled by me knowing how they get stuck in the water in the first place
_Children of Men_ - great
_The Devil Wears Prada_ - for a girlie night in with oversized wine glasses and singing 'I Will Survive' into hairbrushes
_The Queen_ - fair, difficult to act people who are so current I guess


----------



## Jayshat (Feb 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Talladega Nights.
> 
> in places hysterical, in others not much funnier than Cool Runnings. But mostly very funny



Ditto...SBC is hilarious I think, steals the show...


----------



## quiet_rob (Feb 17, 2007)

I put on the Jackie Chan movie "Operation Condor" watched 20 minutes of it and realised it's actually quite dreadful! Maybe it was just the terrible dubbing!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 17, 2007)

aiiieeee

JC dubs are evil


----------



## iguzza (Feb 17, 2007)

Mission Impossible 3

Very good

It was the directors debut and all the actors were excellent, I think it was much better than number 2


----------



## bellator (Feb 17, 2007)

Life of Brian for about the 30th time. Always find it funny.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 18, 2007)

Ghost Rider.

I liked it, but I think they should have trimmed back a bit on the CG budget, and put the money into the writing budget.

Also, the female lead, Eva Mendes, can't act.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 18, 2007)

as mentioned elsewhere, This Is England.

absolutely brilliant piece of film making


----------



## rekil (Feb 18, 2007)

Troy. 

Piss.


----------



## purves grundy (Feb 19, 2007)

_Severance_ - wow!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2007)

Con Air 

never dissapoints me that.


----------



## Spion (Feb 19, 2007)

A mighty wind.

A bit disappointing. Came over as self indulgent


----------



## Old Slow Hand (Feb 19, 2007)

Wickerman (The remake).

Utter tripe. No worse than that, mouldy tripe covered in poo.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Feb 19, 2007)

Old Slow Hand said:
			
		

> Wickerman (The remake).
> 
> Utter tripe. No worse than that, mouldy tripe covered in poo.



Saw the trailer for this the other day, jesus it looks fucking awful!!


----------



## Bazza (Feb 19, 2007)

Event Horizon.

Disappointed....thought it would be scarier than I'd heard it to be. It wasn't awful but it certainly wasn't anything special.


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 19, 2007)

Best in Show-not laugh out loud but certainly very funny.


----------



## Bazza (Feb 19, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Hard Candy. I liked the girl who played the lead, but the film became less plausible as it went on, tried much too hard to be shocking and controversial and I just couldn't see the point of it. Audition did the same thing a lot better a few years ago.



My trouble with that film was actually the girl......she was so irritating (IMO, of course)


----------



## Reno (Feb 19, 2007)

Bazza said:
			
		

> My trouble with that film was actually the girl......she was so irritating (IMO, of course)



I don't think it was the actresses fault though, it was the screenplay which was trying way to hard to be clever and made her sound like the most precocious teenager ever.


----------



## Iam (Feb 19, 2007)

I saw _The Prestige_ this weekend.

Excellent. A bit long, but hugely entertaining and very well played.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 22, 2007)

I saw:

*This is England:*

Which was amazing - so unsettling and convincing.  There was nothing simple about the reasons for anyone's choices - it never felt like he was shpwing you 2 standpoints of pro and anti-fascist, so instead of running battles and violence there were strange situations where you didn't know how it was going to turn out any more than the characters did - the scenes with Milky and Combo near the end for example, where his political standpoint counts for nothing compared to the reality of his own envy and failure.  Brilliant performances too.

*Rize:*

I loved it - felt like a documentary/music video, it's a weird hybrid of the two but it works.  David LaChapelle made it - he does glitzy, kitsch photos and music videos so the dance sequences are incredible and really fucking exciting but it's the competition with the clowning against the krunking that's the best.  Massive crowd in this huge arena and the two styles having a showdown - one on one face off stylee  Everyone from the tiniest to the biggest can do it, all ages.  It's a really expressive style as well, much more so than breaking - they mock fight, tear clothes, use facial expressions, whatever street furniture that's around, everything possible.  LaChapelle chucks some footage of African tribal dances in as well to show the similarities in movements but there is no narrator and no explanation of anything shown - so when he uses footage of the LA riots at the beginning it's a pretty blunt way of explaining the situation that the kids from the areas are in.  It works pretty well imo - better than a VO giving you a sermon.

One frustrating thing is that the featured people in it don't get enough depth and story - although it's the tale of the dance he's telling and he does that well - it's fucking sexy as hell and I wanted to be a krunker by the end but I think I'd hurt myself badly 

*Grizzly Man:*

Doco on this naturalist, Timothy Treadwell, who got eaten by bears along with his girlfriend in Alaska.  Less about the bears than this really, really strange man who you do get a bit of a sense of by the end.  A pretty misguided character who thought the bears were his friends and that he was protecting them by living among them in the summer months - very strange film indeed.  I kind of got the feeling I was seeing someone go a *bit* mad - you can't fault his commitment or his hard as nuts lifestyle. Thought it was very good and any argument about his worth as a naturalist and the success of his campaign for the bears is largely kept out of it, thankfully - it's all about this muddled human - it's a very "humane" film imo.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 22, 2007)

Pans labyrinth on DVD yesterday, I'm quite looking forward to tucking into that tonight, I'm told it's pretty good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 22, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> I saw _The Prestige_ this weekend.
> 
> Excellent. A bit long, but hugely entertaining and very well played.


Is that the next one after the Departed following the infernal affars remakes?


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 22, 2007)

nah, it's a fairly ordinary Christopher Nolan movie about 19th century magicians


----------



## Pieface (Feb 22, 2007)

did no one like my essay?   Bastards.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 22, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> nah, it's a fairly ordinary Christopher Nolan movie about 19th century magicians



Oh yeah, I'm getting my films mixed up. What is the name of that new one with Nicklson in then?


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 22, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> did no one like my essay?   Bastards.




i was dead impressed.

you ponce


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 22, 2007)

I watched 'Little Miss Sunshine'.....twas very good...


----------



## Pieface (Feb 22, 2007)

yes


----------



## Delia (Feb 23, 2007)

I watched 'Candy' today. Australian film with Heath Ledgher in it. I really enjoyed it. Its about him and his girlfriend spiralling into drug addiction. Really thought provoking.


----------



## passenger (Feb 23, 2007)

The Last King of Scotland very good film a real insight into the old Uganda 

8.5/10


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 23, 2007)

_Broken Flowers_

Deadpan direction meets deadpan central character. 

An unsatisfyingly 'nothing' kind of an ending though.  -Which is actually more realistic, I suppose.


----------



## quiet_rob (Feb 23, 2007)

Watched the DVD "Pennis From Heaven" 

Paul Kaye what he does best... being a complete arse.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 23, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Pans labyrinth on DVD yesterday, I'm quite looking forward to tucking into that tonight, I'm told it's pretty good.



Hope you enjoyed. Goooooooooooooood film. 


I got Casablanca other day. A fav. of mine. Saw it last night.


----------



## corporate whore (Feb 23, 2007)

Fritz Lang's 'M' - child murders panic German city, drawing both sides of the law into a desperate manhunt. 

Remarkable 1930s movie, I'd say 40 years ahead of it's time.


----------



## Iam (Feb 23, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> nah, it's a fairly ordinary Christopher Nolan movie about 19th century magicians



I thought it was pretty engaging, personally. As good as anything else (recent) I've seen in a few years, anyway.

Best performance I've ever seen the usually-wooden Christian Bale give, too. Although I can imagine you'd have not liked Jackman's Spacey-esque showing.

Not quite in the class of _the Marine_, which is the only other new film I've seen recently, of course...


----------



## Pieface (Feb 23, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> _Broken Flowers_
> 
> Deadpan direction meets deadpan central character.
> 
> An unsatisfyingly 'nothing' kind of an ending though.  -Which is actually more realistic, I suppose.



By *god *that film irritated me.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 23, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> By *god *that film irritated me.




You loved the first half.

I quite liked it, Jarmusch films are _always _a bit annoying


----------



## Pieface (Feb 23, 2007)

Don't TELL me what I loved.  It irritated me.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 23, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> I thought it was pretty engaging, personally. As good as anything else (recent) I've seen in a few years, anyway.
> 
> Best performance I've ever seen the usually-wooden Christian Bale give, too. Although I can imagine you'd have not liked Jackman's Spacey-esque showing.
> 
> Not quite in the class of _the Marine_, which is the only other new film I've seen recently, of course...




On the contrary, Jackman was OK and Bale gets on my wick. An appalling actor (who's actually from my social circle back in Dorset although I never knew him). His permanent smirk drives me mental and he's been crap in everything i've seen him do.

as for fucking Bowie..


----------



## Iam (Feb 23, 2007)

That's pretty much how I think of him (Bale). Best performance I've seen him give, I thought.

Unless you count Equilibrium, but he's playing a man with no emotions...

"Hey Christian, look blank... great." 

Bowie was... as expected.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> By *god *that film irritated me.


Nice tracksuits though.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 23, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> By *god *that film irritated me.



 

I wouldn't say it irritated me as such, but at the time I did feel kind of let down by the ending!

On the other hand, _Broken Flowers_ is a road movie that goes nowhere.  Again, I like that idea, because real life tends to be random and isn't scripted with those neat plot resolutions, etc.  It's about the journey, maaaaaaaaan...   

Whenever I watch a Jarmusch film, I'm always struck by how much he seems to favour static camerawork.  Part of his deadpan style I suppose, but I always need a while to adjust to it.  I imagine he probably started off in his early films with minimal use of tracking shots because he was on such a shoestring, but just sort of stuck with it over the years.  Anybody shed any light on this?


----------



## mhendo (Feb 23, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> You loved the first half.
> 
> I quite liked it, Jarmusch films are _always _a bit annoying


Absoutely. 

"Annoyed" was exactly how i felt after watching Ghost Dog: Way of the Samurai.

But i loved Down By Law.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2007)

I loved Ghost Dog. It's my favourite of his, apart from maybe Mystery Train


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 23, 2007)

Mystery Train is the one for me..


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2007)

It would be.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2007)

It would be.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 23, 2007)

why's that then?


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 23, 2007)

ah.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2007)

Eh? The Elvis business innit?


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 23, 2007)

yeh, i just worked something out...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2007)

Well I guess it ain't rocket science, eh?


----------



## Leica (Feb 24, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Whenever I watch a Jarmusch film, I'm always struck by how much he seems to favour static camerawork.  Part of his deadpan style I suppose, but I always need a while to adjust to it.  I imagine he probably started off in his early films with minimal use of tracking shots because he was on such a shoestring, but just sort of stuck with it over the years.  Anybody shed any light on this?



In his case I think it is because he gets inspiration from a lot of early films. The Man without a Past is similar (*) ... Tsai Ming-liang does it in his movies too. Others sometimes use this style because they are influenced from painting or theatre.

(*) I think you might like this, if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 25, 2007)

Adrift....not too bad. Pretty good acting held together an average plot line-got a bit daft towards the end though.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 25, 2007)

Leica said:
			
		

> In his case I think it is because he gets inspiration from a lot of early films.



You're right.  For the most part, Jim Jarmusch draws on a quite separate set of influences compared to most mainstream directors, so I guess it's no surprise his films look/feel a bit different.  I've just found this page listing a lot of his favourite films and music.  Much of it comes as no surprise, but taken as a whole, the man's got such good taste: Iggy & The Stooges, Charles Willeford, _Point Blank_, and many more...   




			
				Leica said:
			
		

> Others sometimes use this style because they are influenced from painting or theatre.



I see what you mean.  A more static camera style might well have much in common with the composition of a painting rather than a (-moving) film.




			
				Leica said:
			
		

> Tsai Ming-liang does it in his movies too.



He's somebody I know nothing about.  -Where to start?  




			
				Leica said:
			
		

> The Man without a Past is similar (*) ...
> 
> (*) I think you might like this, if you haven't seen it.



Thanks for the recommendation; I know there's a copy in at least one local film hire shop here.  I tend to forget about Kaurismäki, but you're right (-again), there's obviously a lot of common ground between him and Jarmusch. Also, I've been to Helsinki, wandered all over it, so I'd like to see this film for nostalgic reasons too!


----------



## mhendo (Feb 25, 2007)

Spike Lee's _Inside Man_.

Thought it was really good.


----------



## Zeppo (Feb 25, 2007)

Just saw Ghost Dog by Jim Jarmusch - stars Forest Whitaker,. Good movie but think a really great one is in there. I love Jarmusch but feel he is -playing too safe.


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 25, 2007)

The Departed....for the 2nd time.

Enjoyed it more than the first time round-this film will mature well like Goodfellas I reckon.

Loved it-a great film.


----------



## foamy (Feb 25, 2007)

superman returns. - i thought it was a bit pap TBH


----------



## Iam (Feb 25, 2007)

Eragon. Fucking cringeworthy.

Tenacious D. Mildy amusing and diverting. An absolute all-time classic compared to Eragon, though.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 25, 2007)

Alexander Nevsky, brilliant acting, a script shakespear would have killed for and special effects you wouldn't belive.

Quality!


----------



## renegadechicken (Feb 26, 2007)

Hanibal rising.....

didn't think it did justice to how hanibal turned out nor did it explain how he ended up a genius killer....just anoter revenge movie


----------



## renegadechicken (Feb 26, 2007)

Hanibal rising.....

didn't think it did justice to how hanibal turned out nor did it explain how he ended up a genius killer....just anoter revenge movie


----------



## Leica (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I see what you mean.  A more static camera style might well have much in common with the composition of a painting rather than a (-moving) film.


I don't know... there are many things that can be an inspiration. A film is made from moving photos, so I guess the composition of a frame is also about a static image. What I meant about early films was that in the first years of cinema long shots and minimal editing used to be the norm as it was almost impossible to move a camera around.

Kaurismäki has good taste in music too... or should I say the characters in his films. By the way, what did you think of the Holly Golightly & Greenhornes song in Broken Flowers?  

Tsai Ming-liang is a remarkable director (in my opinion of course)... he has a unique visual style, and he also uses a lot of ambient sound and popular songs instead of dialogue. He has little obsessions and his movies can seem strange to some people, but I like them -- Rebels of the Neon God, the River, the Dragon Inn, What Time is it There, the Wayward Cloud, and the most recent one I Don't Want to Sleep Alone. The trouble is, his movies are a little hard to find.


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 26, 2007)

Volver - sub zero


----------



## sojourner (Feb 26, 2007)

Sweet Sixteen - liked this, when I could interpret the thick accents that is, although slightly mawkish

Saw 3 - what I thought it would be.


----------



## tastebud (Feb 26, 2007)

I watched All About My Mother. Really liked it.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 26, 2007)

Watched Together - which was brilliant. For some reason the subs vanished for the last 7 or 8 minutes but you could tell exactly what was being said / happening anyway.

Lovely film


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2007)

I love that film (I especially like how they named their kid Tet after Vietnam) although it was poking fun at the hippies, it was never done with malice and was quite a sweet bit of nostalgia in the end


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 26, 2007)

yeh, apart from perhaps the Marxist guy, everyone was shown as flawed but basically decent. Goran was just lovely (although totally useless  ).

and the last scene was just gorgeous. Made me feel warm towards Abba too


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 26, 2007)

Mysterious Skin, wasn't in the right mood for it I don't think, didn't really take to it.

Dark City, great film, hadn't seen it since the cinema so remembered most of where it was heading but it still looked sweet [and dark, oddly]


----------



## Julie (Feb 26, 2007)

The Devil Wears Prada.

Not bad.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 26, 2007)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> Mysterious Skin, wasn't in the right mood for it I don't think, didn't really take to it.



I remember flinging that out of the window after watching it, cant remember much of it but it was too ott and I didnt think it was a good film anyway.

Just got Tideland to watch tonight


----------



## Choc (Feb 26, 2007)

crossing the bridge by fatih akin

-fantastic film about turkish music and istanbul. i loved it..


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 26, 2007)

Finally got around to watching the first two episodes of The Wire. Loving it so far. The new office scene is priceless 

I also watched the totally rad Point Break on tv last night. It was even more bombastically entertaining than I remember.


----------



## foamy (Feb 26, 2007)

Wah-Wah: was ok but i fell asleep half way through so really ought to watch it again before i pass judgement


----------



## Pieface (Feb 26, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Finally got around to watching the first two episodes of The Wire. Loving it so far. The new office scene is priceless
> 
> I also watched the totally rad Point Break on tv last night. It was even more bombastically entertaining than I remember.



I _love _that film   I want to surf the wave of the fifty year storm    Will I ever surf the wave of the fifty year storm, may? 

I like how he just lets Bodie go off into the sea at the end - it's like Casablanca, man


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 26, 2007)

It's not often you see a man out-acted by his own surfboard


----------



## Pieface (Feb 26, 2007)

that's true.  

And Anthony Keidis gets beaten up in it - that's my favourite part


----------



## etnea (Feb 26, 2007)

I tried to watch a film called "Convoy".
But it was in dubbed in Polish, so it didn't make a huge amount of sense 
But I turned over and old Mickey Mouse cartoons were on


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> that's true.
> 
> And Anthony Keidis gets beaten up in it - that's my favourite part


You mean Flea?


----------



## foamy (Feb 26, 2007)

Nacho Libre - no comment


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 26, 2007)

chin dildo said:
			
		

> You mean Flea?



No, I'm sure it's Kiedis.

"That - would be - a waste - of time." Accompanied by much ridiculous arm acting. Then he gets beaten on. Score!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> No, I'm sure it's Kiedis.
> 
> "That - would be - a waste - of time." Accompanied by much ridiculous arm acting. Then he gets beaten on. Score!


oh OK, didn't realise he was in it too


----------



## brokenyolk (Feb 26, 2007)

etnea said:
			
		

> I tried to watch a film called "Convoy".
> But it was in dubbed in Polish, so it didn't make a huge amount of sense
> But I turned over and old Mickey Mouse cartoons were on



CON-VOY!

if only they made more films based on songs  

if only they made more films about songs about cb radio


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 26, 2007)

A movie of Red Sovine's Teddy Bear would be 

with - let's see - Nick Nolte as the trucker!


----------



## Pieface (Feb 27, 2007)

chin dildo said:
			
		

> You mean Flea?



NO - I mean Anthony Keidis - he plays one of the bad ass surf punk dudes  and get's beaten up yay!  Flea's not in it - he's in My Own Private Idaho. How do I know so much about what that dumb band gets up to?

Here's a picture of "Anthony" talking about it:


----------



## Pieface (Feb 27, 2007)

Basically his arms are doing more or less all the work again.


----------



## corporate whore (Feb 27, 2007)

Barry Lyndon - sprawling, looks great, dragged a bit toward the end, gazed slack-jawed at Marisa Berenson..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 27, 2007)

brokenyolk said:
			
		

> CON-VOY!
> 
> if only they made more films based on songs



I heard they nearly made a film based on sk8ter boy, so just you hush now.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 27, 2007)

The Matador.

Great performance by Brosnan, but it goes on a little too long. And they try and make it 'twisty' when its unneccesary.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2007)

London - I accidentally rented this cos I thought it was the Patrick Keillor masterpiece. Instead, it was a film in which a rich obnoxious American prick meets a rich twisted English prick and go to a party in a huge opulent apartment. There they meet some more self-absorbed rich pricks and retire to the huge opulent bathroom to take massive amounts of coke and shout at each other about who's the most fucked up. That's it. I've never stopped a film halfway through before, so this is an historic occasion. It's fucking bobbins. This film thinks of itself as Who's Afraid Of Virginia Woolf? for young good looking Manhattanites but it's actually more like an evening with Cezar from BB's less charming rapey brother


----------



## Firky (Feb 28, 2007)

the cat returns

utter shit

shippy probably likes it


----------



## hiccup (Feb 28, 2007)

24 Hour Party People

Mildly interesting but basically shit.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 28, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> Wah-Wah: was ok but i fell asleep half way through so really ought to watch it again before i pass judgement



 I watched wah wah and thought what an absoloute pile of self indulgent shit
It wasnt interesting


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 28, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> the cat returns
> 
> utter shit
> 
> shippy probably likes it




neko no ongaeshi...

meh  i'm not a huge ghibli fan ... tis  alright  for  what it is

personally my fav ghibli is probably   tonari no yamadakun


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2007)

clerks 2

ok, not a patch on the original, but some good moments, got a bit self indulgent though


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 1, 2007)

_The Descent_ - DVD fucked up after half an hour. Bollocks, was looking forward to that  

_Shortbus _- some film about young, self-aware sexers in New York. Hadn't a clue what it was about when I put it on, then suddenly there's a bloke trying to suck himself off (and eventually succeeding (haha)) and a hetero couple banging each other, and a bloke getting whipped. Sex therapist has never had an orgasm, goes 'searching' for one. The whole film made me think of D and what her life must be like (exhausting) 

Anyway, DVD fucked up after an hour.  

_The Quiet_ - deaf girl isn't really deaf. So don't tell her your secrets. Rather poor, but at least I made it to the end of the DVD.


----------



## Julie (Mar 1, 2007)

The Departed.

Not bad, but not brilliant.


----------



## Iam (Mar 2, 2007)

I've just been watching _We Jam Econo: The Story of the Minutemen_.

Cracking stuff.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 2, 2007)

it's great, isn't it? TBH, i rarely play their stuff but I could watch them all day


----------



## Iam (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, a genuine treat. I only watched the first 40 mins (I was intending to watch 5...  ), but it was compelling stuff, between Mike Watt's rolling narration and the scenesters and live footage - which I've not seen before.

I'm generally a sucker for music docs, even when I don't much like the band, but when it's someone who I'm really into (they're heavily featured players round here recently) and it's this well done... stonking.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 3, 2007)

the world of gilbert & george  


Fucking brilliant, I thought - like scratching an itch I never knew I had.  George's narration sounds unnervingly like a kind of Oliver Postgate, but for grownups, ie people who have realised that Bagpuss Is Dead.  The whole thing is completely empty, very funny indeed, very sad and very compassionate.  I know "compassionte" isn't a word you'd associate with artists who do 30 ft tall multicoloured jobbies, but I'm right actually.


----------



## Scaggs (Mar 4, 2007)

Watched Red Road tonight. It was looking a but too bleak and I almost turned it off halfway through but I'm really pleased I stuck with it.


----------



## ringo (Mar 4, 2007)

The Story Of The Weeping Camel.  Brilliant.


----------



## butterfly child (Mar 4, 2007)

The Devil Wears Prada.

It was that or "The 40 Year Old Virgin" and I really, really didn't want to watch that.

I quite enjoyed The Devil Wears Prada though..


----------



## Iam (Mar 4, 2007)

The Departed.

Would have been a lot better if Matt Damon wasn't so pathetically wooden. Decent otherwise, although I'd have to agree with those who've expressed surprise that Scorsese has won the Oscar now that he's not really making great films any more. DiCaprio was good in it, though, for a change, and Marky Mark was excellent too.


----------



## derf (Mar 4, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Ghost Rider.
> 
> I liked it, but I think they should have trimmed back a bit on the CG budget, and put the money into the writing budget.
> 
> Also, the female lead, Eva Mendes, can't act.



It's a fantacy crap film. To watch just remove brain and enjoy.
As for the lady. Who gives a shit if she can act when she's got a body like that ?

/pervy wank while watching movie.


----------



## Grandma Death (Mar 5, 2007)

Scaggs said:
			
		

> Watched Red Road tonight. It was looking a but too bleak and I almost turned it off halfway through but I'm really pleased I stuck with it.




Yep I watched it too. Great film....bleak but great performances.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 5, 2007)

science des rêves, la (the science of dreams) - 

we didn't watch to watch another hollywood movie and randomly selected this beauty at the curzon, soho.
stunning and surreal -  best european film i've seen for ages. recommend!!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2007)

Pans Labyrinth. 

Not what I was expecting at all. I think I'll be ready to watch come and see pretty soon.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 5, 2007)

More episodes of The Wire. Fucking awesome, I am totally hooked.

*sees self trapped on the sofa into the small hours, obsessively watching the rest of the series in one go...must....resist....*


----------



## milkymoo (Mar 5, 2007)

cold mountain. i like it a lot. I feel that having a three year long loving obsession about someone IS actually justified after watching it... although it isn't the 1860s anymore hmmm.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 5, 2007)

Hard Candy.

It was sort of all right. That girl in it annoyed me a lot. REALLY tried to be controversial but failed.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2007)

Glastonbureh

Fanbloodytastic - watched it all yesterday.  Glued to the couch thinking, I don't fucking care if I have to tent it after all, I just wanna gooooo!!!!!


----------



## oddworld (Mar 5, 2007)

CSI Season 6

I love it


----------



## ringo (Mar 5, 2007)

milkymoo said:
			
		

> cold mountain. i like it a lot. I feel that having a three year long loving obsession about someone IS actually justified after watching it... although it isn't the 1860s anymore hmmm.



I had reservations 'cos I really enjoyed the book, but a pretty good effort. I'd still recommend reading the book.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 5, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine.

Awful awful film, I want that 2 hours back


----------



## foamy (Mar 5, 2007)

Breakfast on Pluto - not too shabby

Pirates of the Carribean: dead mans chest - far too shabby as it was 6 hours long with no exaggeration on my part 

Donnie Darko - to fall asleep too


----------



## mhendo (Mar 5, 2007)

Stranger than Fiction.

Thought it was really good; really liked the script.

Of course, Will Ferrell tends to elicit love-him-or-hate-him responses from people, and those who hate him probably won't have any interest in this movie, but it was interesting to see him play a relatively serious character, without all the pratfalls and usual goofy stuff.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2007)

The last four episodes of Battlestar Galactica season 2. 

The end wasn't all that.


----------



## Iam (Mar 6, 2007)

RFTC: R.I.P.

Concert footage of their last ever gig, on Halloween 2006.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 6, 2007)

ooh, is this a legit DVD or a download or what?


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 6, 2007)

_24 Hour Party People_

Seen it before, but I really enjoy it.  It's not half as clever as it thinks it is though. _(-A bit like me...  )_ 

Coogan, Considine and John Simms all nail it, and some of the re-enacted gig/club scenes really got me going (-again).


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 6, 2007)

_Man Without A Past_

As previously recommended by Leica on the basis of Kaurismäki's similar look/mood to a lot of Jim Jarmusch.  

A sweet film, full of warmth and dignity.  Looks great, and it made me laugh quite a bit too. I've neglected him for years, but I think I'll be seeking out a few more of Kaurismäki's films...


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 6, 2007)

_The Illusionist_

Not the kind of thing I'd normally watch at the cinema, but I liked it.  Good cast, fine locations, and I thought the lighting was particularly gorgeous.


----------



## milkymoo (Mar 7, 2007)

ringo said:
			
		

> I had reservations 'cos I really enjoyed the book, but a pretty good effort. I'd still recommend reading the book.




I tried the book. It's too descriptive and long winded for my liking. He'll spend about a page describing a leaf or snow falling. I like that every now and again and i'll pick it up randomly and enjoy a few pages of it and put it away for another while, but can't read it consistantly. I remember him describing something, I think it's riverwater as 'dark as the inside of a cow' which was what made me put it down last time. Just seems to be tryin too hard... anyways too long a ramble for something that's not even relevant to this thread!


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 7, 2007)

_Half Nelson. _ Teacher enjoys a bit of crack, and seems to have a thing for his student (no 'crack' pun intended) yet she's only 13. Giving her lifts back from school, letting her in his apartment. (Is this considered acceptable in the USA???)

Anyway, I got a bit bored after an hour or so and turned it off so I don't know if anything untoward happened. He'd have been lynched to fuckery in the UK though.


----------



## Reno (Mar 7, 2007)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> _Half Nelson. _ Teacher enjoys a bit of crack, and seems to have a thing for his student (no 'crack' pun intended) yet she's only 13. Giving her lifts back from school, letting her in his apartment. (Is this considered acceptable in the USA???)
> 
> Anyway, I got a bit bored after an hour or so and turned it off so I don't know if anything untoward happened. He'd have been lynched to fuckery in the UK though.




There was no "thing" between the teacher and the student, they just become friends.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2007)

Capote - meh


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 7, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> There was no "thing" between the teacher and the student, they just become friends.


Ah ok. I sort of knew that the correctness of his relationship with the girl wasn't the main point of the film, but then I struggled to find something beyond that.


----------



## Scaggs (Mar 7, 2007)

'The People vs. Larry Flynt'  Don't know how I missed this when it first came out.  Thought it was quite good and made me want to read more about him. Didn't realise it was Coutney Love until I saw the credits


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Mar 7, 2007)

watched Revoler, I have no idea WTF was going on.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 8, 2007)

Episode 8 of The Wire. Bunk = best drunk ever


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2007)

Bunk is ace!


----------



## Rainingstairs (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank You for Smoking.

lol, about a tobacco lobbyist in america. he would go out to lunch with alcohol and guns and they called themselves the MOD squod. (merchants of death)


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 9, 2007)

The rest of series 1 of The Wire.

 at how good it is
 because it's over
 because I've got three more series to look forward to


----------



## Maltin (Mar 9, 2007)

Got a 2 month free subscription to Lovefilm, so want to try to get through as many as I can before cancelling the subscription.

Saw United 93 last night and Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada tonight.

I thought the latter was better.  United 93 was interesting but it just seemed an odd experience watching it.

Hidden and World's Fastest Indian up next.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 9, 2007)

Three Burials is a marvellous film that deserved to do much better


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 9, 2007)

barton fink, a film from 1991. though a the time of watching i didnt realise it was  such an old film. good film had some traits of the shining. very watchable.
MALTIN, watch flight 93 much better film than  united 93


----------



## mhendo (Mar 11, 2007)

L.A. Confidential.

Hadn't seen it in a while. Great film, with an excellent performance from the whole cast.


----------



## Loki (Mar 11, 2007)

Casablanca


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 11, 2007)

One of my favourite films ^ Loki!  Love it  

I watched Babel last night. Was a good film if a little disjointed at times.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2007)

A lot of couch time this weekend so LOADS of films watched..... 

The Princess Bride - Classic! 
Donnie Darko - Good film, great score
A Constant Gardener - First watch and I really liked it 
Godfather - Genius
Godfather 2 - Genius
Godfather 3 - Average at best


----------



## Iam (Mar 12, 2007)

Smoking Aces

Better than I was expecting, but still mostly flash and bang over any real substance.

Ben Affleck being killed early was a huge bonus, though.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 12, 2007)

24/7.

Just fantastic, hadn't watched it in years, but Meadows is Britain's best contemporary film maker, i reckon


----------



## Wild Dog (Mar 13, 2007)

the prestige. saw it at the cinema but really enjoyed the second viewing. everyone in it is on top form, especially christian bale. it surprised me though at how early in the film chris nolan gives away 'the prestige'.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2007)

l'apartement

saw it years ago at the cinema, watched it again, excellent film, i'd forgotten a lot of it


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 13, 2007)

Wild Dog said:
			
		

> everyone in it is on top form.



even David Bowie?


----------



## Wild Dog (Mar 13, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> even David Bowie?



actually yeah, i think so..  just...


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 13, 2007)

tbh, i thought he was embarassing. But then i didn't rate the film much either. Not a fan of Nolan or Bale, so i guess I should have seen that coming


----------



## Wild Dog (Mar 13, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Not a fan of Nolan or Bale, so i guess I should have seen that coming


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 13, 2007)

Pierrepoint-about last hangman in Britain-thought it utterly compelling disturbing viewing. Made me 100% anti death penalty as well.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 13, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Pierrepoint-about last hangman in Britain-thought it utterly compelling disturbing viewing. Made me 100% anti death penalty as well.




a weird but kind of inspiring history teacher I had when i was about 10 or 11 loaned me Pierrepoint's autobiography to read one summer. (i guess with hindsight he must have been a pink liberal commie faggot  ) 

Been utterly opposed to the death penalty ever since. Need to see the film though


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 13, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> a weird but kind of inspiring history teacher I had when i was about 10 or 11 loaned me Pierrepoint's autobiography to read one summer. (i guess with hindsight he must have been a pink liberal commie faggot  )
> 
> Been utterly opposed to the death penalty ever since. Need to see the film though


Just finished reading The Executioner, an autobiography of a hangman in the nineteenth century and felt sick after reading it-brilliant book though. Can't even wear a tight necklace atm after such a surfeit of hanging


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 13, 2007)

Das Leben der Anderen (the life of others). Bought it when I was staying with some friends in Berlin. A truly excellent film. I think it comes out here next month. I wouldn't mind seeing it again with subtitles as I'm sure I only got about 80% of it in German.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 13, 2007)

downloaded that last night, will watch it later


----------



## Leica (Mar 13, 2007)

...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 13, 2007)

Leica said:
			
		

> ...



Is that the new trilogy from Krzysztof Kieślowski; Three dots black? Can't wait to see them.


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 13, 2007)

Watched 'One Upon A Time In The West'.

Skull crushingly good - the cinematography, the score, the acting.  

"What's he doing out there? What's he waiting for?"

"He's whittling on a stick. I guess when he stops whittling, something's gonna happen."


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 13, 2007)

EP 9-12 of the new 24 season...


----------



## Pieface (Mar 13, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Watched 'One Upon A Time In The West'.
> 
> Skull crushingly good - the cinematography, the score, the acting.
> 
> ...



Brilliant film - I love the music SO much.


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 13, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Brilliant film - I love the music SO much.



It's beautiful! As the film began I wondered if I could be arsed to sit through 2-and-a-bit hours  but it really sucked me in. 

Might watch One Upon A Time In America tonight, as a companion piece of sorts.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't think I've seen that......is it the same director?


----------



## Reno (Mar 13, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I don't think I've seen that......is it the same director?



Yes and it's brilliant.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2007)

Punch Drunk Love


Why?  I can't remember the rationale behind putting this on my list.  It tried sooo hard to be clever, but was just irritating.  And ffs!  Why did I not know it had Adam Bastard Sandler in it?!  

The best thing about it was when Philip Seymour Hoffman's character did that big sweary thing down the phone


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 14, 2007)

Borat. Didn't quite live up to the critical acclaim but was still bloody hilarious in places.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Punch Drunk Love
> 
> 
> Why?  I can't remember the rationale behind putting this on my list.  It tried sooo hard to be clever, but was just irritating.  And ffs!  Why did I not know it had Adam Bastard Sandler in it?!
> ...


I think it's ace and he's ace in it


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2007)

chin dildo said:
			
		

> I think it's ace and he's ace in it


Bear in mind I'm in a shit mood lately 

I might have liked it another time. I could see the potential, it just annoyed the fuck out of me


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2007)

I like those pointless colourful bits in it too, even though they're really really wanky


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2007)

Van Wilder.



Worst film ever bar Mimic and that one where the girl form america goes to london. . . . . Shes got to have it . . . . that's it. 




Oh and that other shit I saw on a plane. . . . just my luck. . . fucking rubbish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2007)

Superman Returns - godawful piece of crap - Singer is a shit director - Usual Suspects must have been a fluke


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2007)

Family Guy series 5 

Snigger


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2007)

chin dildo said:
			
		

> I like those pointless colourful bits in it too, even though they're *really really wanky*


That's really really true

I hated them


----------



## foamy (Mar 14, 2007)

Miami Vice - shockingly shit.


----------



## rollinder (Mar 14, 2007)

Doctor Who - The War Games first 5 episodes last night & monday night 

in nearly every episode so far they've been acused of being spies and nearly shot 
last episodes had silly glasses and people in rubber gimp suits
and theirs a vilain who looks like Ming the merciless


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 14, 2007)

the first season of father ted
withnail and i


----------



## Maltin (Mar 14, 2007)

Saw Hidden last night and The World's Fastest Indian tonight.

Hidden was intriguing, but the lack of an ending left me feeling it was a bit of a waste of time.  I enjoyed it while it was on and interested in the characters and wanting to find out what was going to happen and then nothing did.

I suppose it worked, as it made me want to read up on it more (including the 2 threads on here) and find out more about France and Algeria but for a film to focus mainly on one story (with interesting subtexts) and then end as if to say that the story focused on was irrelevant just seems silly.

It's like watching films that I have taped off the telly only to find that the end is missing  

World's Fastest Indian doesn't appear to have been mentioned on these boards, but it was an excellent performance by Anthony Hopkins and a very enjoyable story about a strange old man.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2007)

Little bit of Family Guy season 5 
Little bit of Trumpton 

Then......................

Pan's Labyrinth!!!!! 

What a great film


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 15, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> It's beautiful! As the film began I wondered if I could be arsed to sit through 2-and-a-bit hours  but it really sucked me in.
> 
> Might watch One Upon A Time In America tonight, as a companion piece of sorts.



Oooh, do it, it's amazing. I went to the cinema to see it and was really quite worried because it's so long, but by the time the interval came around I didn't want it to stop!


----------



## alehrer1 (Mar 15, 2007)

ur an idiot, the flaming skateboards is a computer graphic, theyre not busting out tricks on burning boards, theyre wood and would burn up as fast as a log in ur fire, but yeah, i love all the girl and chocolate videos too


----------



## Wild Dog (Mar 15, 2007)

the fountain - really liked it, in fact loved it but still trying to piece it together. definitely gonna watch it again soon.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 16, 2007)

Lord Of War.

very good movie - reminded me of Three Kings in the way it kinda has it both ways - dark comedy / thriller aspect and then a 'message'. Not as clever as it thinks it is, but very watchable


----------



## Iam (Mar 16, 2007)

Really? The Nic Cage?

I thought that was terrible. Obvious, plodding and obvious.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 16, 2007)

ah, well it was far from revelatory but for a Hollywood movie I thought it worked ok. Didn't expect much from it, so i guess I could only be pleasantly surprised


----------



## mhendo (Mar 16, 2007)

16 Blocks

Fairly predictable and formulaic, but entertaining enough. Good performance from Mos Def.


----------



## Iam (Mar 16, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> ah, well it was far from revelatory but for a Hollywood movie I thought it worked ok. Didn't expect much from it, so i guess I could only be pleasantly surprised



Fair point. We weren't making up our own dialogue after 20 minutes, which has happened with some recent movies, so I guess it must've had something.

The sheer smugness of the "revelation" at the end may also have soured me to some of the good moments. The brother (Jared Leto?) wasn't bad.


----------



## brokenyolk (Mar 16, 2007)

i am currently watching a downloaded copy of My Dinner With Andre and it is quite the most fantastic film........


----------



## TheDave (Mar 16, 2007)

Just finished watching Pulp Fiction for the millionth time. Never gets old. 

"Aww man, I just shot Marvin in the face"


----------



## loud 1 (Mar 16, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Lord Of War.
> 
> very good movie - reminded me of Three Kings in the way it kinda has it both ways - dark comedy / thriller aspect and then a 'message'. Not as clever as it thinks it is, but very watchable




yep,great film.


----------



## Loki (Mar 16, 2007)

The Parole Officer

It's not Steve Coogan's best, but it has its moments - worth watching if you like daft comedy


----------



## Grandma Death (Mar 16, 2007)

Episodes 1-3 of The Sopranos series 6.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2007)

Waking Life


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 16, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Little bit of Family Guy season 5
> Little bit of Trumpton
> 
> Then......................
> ...




I don't thinik it's even a fairy tale for grown ups (as advertised). 

Bottle + face.


----------



## Loki (Mar 17, 2007)

Rosemary's Baby - first time I've seen a 100% rating on that site


----------



## madamv (Mar 17, 2007)

Cronos & The Devils Backbone  -    both brilliant and beautiful films.

courtesy of my three del Torro box set which arrived on Monday.

I think I shall watch Pans Labyrinth again when I get in tonight.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm about to watch Aaltra (BBC4, 10pm).

Dark comedy about two Belgians making their way to Finland to sue the company that manufactured the tractor which crippled them.  

(-Sounds hilarious, eh?...   )


----------



## Cloud (Mar 17, 2007)

Letters from Iwo Jima, it's directed by clint eastwood funny enough and is all in japanese with english subs and it's a fookin awesome film, up there and maybe beyond private ryan and the like. Maybe not as stark as Come and See but you wouldn't expect it being aimed at, i guess, a western audience but seriously good. Can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Scaggs (Mar 18, 2007)

I've just watched 'Dead Man's Shoes'.  After seeing a copy of 'This is England' last week I thought I'd check out some of Shane Meadows' earlier stuff. Brilliant film! I'll have to watch it again because the sound quality wasn't great and I missed some of the dialogue.

I remember watching 'Once Upon a Time in the Midlands' a few years back but I wasn't that impressed. Can Anyone recommend anything else he's done?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2007)

Everyything else! Fucking pay for it this time!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> ah, well it was far from revelatory but for a Hollywood movie I thought it worked ok. Didn't expect much from it, so i guess I could only be pleasantly surprised



Agreed, I quite liked it too.  I think that guy (ANdrew Niccol) is one of the more interesting directors/writers working in Hollywood.  Also wrote the Truman Show.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> Miami Vice - shockingly shit.



I thought it was good.  A classy thriller.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 18, 2007)

Devil Wears Prada.

fuckinng awful


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 18, 2007)

Xiaohai bu ben 2 (I Am Not Stupid Too).

Malaysian Singaporean comedy dealing with the widening generation gap between the young and the old. Loved it. 

Curse of the Golden Flower.

Stunningly beautiful.
Shame about the shit script.


----------



## Grandma Death (Mar 18, 2007)

I watched Quadrophenia for the umpteenth time...just bought the new 2 disc special edition. Extras arent bad either...the one hour documentary I really enjoyed.

Also watched (again) the polish movie 'A Short Film About Killing'....its only the second time Ive seen it. Its a brutal film and hard to watch but still compelling nevertheless.


----------



## Choc (Mar 18, 2007)

*the constant gardener!*

fantastic british film


----------



## Cloud (Mar 18, 2007)

This Is England

The nostalgia meter was up to number 11. 

Is that kid riding a grifter in the movie?


----------



## TheNegotiator (Mar 18, 2007)

I watched BLOW




FFF (fucking fantastic film)


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2007)

Blow with Johnny Depp and Pee Wee Herman? I thought it was dreadful!


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 18, 2007)

We're about to start another Streatham Hill Film Festival.

we have Little Miss Sunshine, The Lives of Others, Bombon El Perro, Tokyo Drifter and about 20 others to choose from


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2007)

Bombon El Perro is a lovely little film - 'what a nice man' is what you keep thinking throughout the film. It makes you feel all rosy inside.


----------



## TheNegotiator (Mar 18, 2007)

chin dildo said:
			
		

> Blow with Johnny Depp and Pee Wee Herman? I thought it was dreadful!




you have to be joking it is an AMAZING film


----------



## passenger (Mar 18, 2007)

yeah i liked it to


----------



## Cloud (Mar 18, 2007)

so so


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2007)

TheNegotiator said:
			
		

> you have to be joking it is an AMAZING film


In what way? It's a mess, plot-wise. It's boring. The script is poor and Johnny Depp phones in his performance. Films about drugs are always viewed upon more kindly by some people, but I tell the truth


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 18, 2007)

Watched Little Miss Sunshine in the end - a marvellous film


----------



## tastebud (Mar 18, 2007)

isn't it just.  i loved it.


----------



## Leica (Mar 18, 2007)

_Ministry of Fear_ (Fritz Lang, 1944) - spy thriller set in London with adorable characters and a cake hiding a secret
_
Detour_ (Edgar Ulmer, 1945) - melodramatic low-budget noir with great use of voice-over and rear-projection


----------



## Julie (Mar 18, 2007)

49 Up and Elizabeth I.

Enjoyed both immensely


----------



## Maltin (Mar 19, 2007)

Watched The Squid and the Whale and Slither today.

Neither was as good as I was hoping, but were OK.


----------



## Maltin (Mar 19, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Pierrepoint-about last hangman in Britain-thought it utterly compelling disturbing viewing. Made me 100% anti death penalty as well.


Saw Pierrepoint whilst on a plane recently and despite watching it on a little screen and dinner being served midway through a load of executions, I too thought it was excellent.

It was disturbing but it made me feel oddly proud with the way it portrayed the British as so good at executing people, especially considering the hangings that have recently taken place in Iraq  

Timothy Spall, as always, was very good.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 19, 2007)

Desu nôto (Death Note).

dunno what the hype was about.
dreadful film.


----------



## Loki (Mar 19, 2007)

Green Card

Not the best comedy but it's got Depardieu in it!


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Brick. Fuck off.

(in hindsight, I should've actually taken notice of the blurb sticker on the box proclaming it "This Year's Donnie Darko" )

Oh well...


----------



## Miss Potter (Mar 19, 2007)

Sixty Six, about a Jewish boy planning his show-stopping Bar Mitzvah only to have it fall on World Cup Final day. Was a nice little film, didn't take much watching if that makes sense...


----------



## elevendayempire (Mar 19, 2007)

The Prestige. Bloody brilliant.

SG


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 19, 2007)

Not last night, but on Friday I had a thoroughly enjoyable day off and watched:

*Shaun of the Dead*:  not sure I'll ever get tired of this.
*13*: Hmmm, it's a good film and all but I found it completely suspense-free. Maybe it just suffered in comparison with Intacto, which handles a similar terrain but with a great deal more inventiveness and range. Still worth watching though.
*Jaws*: It's been a while, so thought I'd revisit another old friend. This time around, I noticed how all the women in the film actually look like real, middle-aged people - they have wrinkles, their stomachs sag, their hair is frizzy. But they still look pretty good. It made me realise how far the cult of youth prevails nowadays; if Jaws was remade tomorrow, Chief and Mrs Brody would probably be played by Colin Farrell and Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Yetman (Mar 19, 2007)

Oldboy.......probably really good but I dunno....I didnt get it, maybe I was too tired.


----------



## Treebeak (Mar 19, 2007)

The Chronicles of Riddick. Could've been good if it hadnt been for Vin Desiel! Bit of a boys film really.  
The Queen. Seen it before - good film - she deserved the Oscar 
half of Dogma - Kevin Smith fan so seen it before so many times. Nice way to pass the time as there wasnt anything else on TV but it aint no Mallrats!!


----------



## rollinder (Mar 19, 2007)

more of edge of darkness


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2007)

Watched Pi for the second time (first time not totally wasted) and really enjoyed it!!


----------



## spoone (Mar 20, 2007)

idle hands


really chessy teen horror movie with the lovely jessica alba in


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2007)

HJalf of Romeo Brass.  Very good.  A lot to take in in one sitting.  Will watch 2nd half tonight.  Considine's character is truly scary, like a cross between tha nutty one off Trainspotting and something terrifying.


----------



## Grandma Death (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank You For Smoking...very disappointing.


----------



## TheNegotiator (Mar 20, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> The Prestige. Bloody brilliant.
> 
> SG




I watched that last night and thought it CRAP


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2007)

TheNegotiator said:
			
		

> I watched that last night and thought it CRAP



I thought it was superb too...


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 20, 2007)

it's OK, IMO. not awful, but certainly not very good


----------



## souljacker (Mar 20, 2007)

Silent Hill

FUCKING DOG SHIT


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2007)

The Isle.

Fishhook tastic. 

Kim Ki Duk is an artist. Park Chan Wook may be the funny dark man but Duk is the thoughtful and beautiful bleak director. 

Not as good as my fave 3 Iron for a story but very spiring summer winter fall. 

That reminds me I must seek out the bow and the coastguard.


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 20, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> The Isle.
> 
> Fishhook tastic.
> 
> ...



i'll have to check this out then


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 20, 2007)

oh, and.. .




			
				ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Park Chan Wook may be the funny dark man



RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2007)

Will be watching this tonight so a little premature but worth a mention... 

My sisters fella is on the BBC1 news tonight at 10pm

He was best man at her best friends wedding and my sister was chief bridesmaid. My sister and him hit it off big time and have been together since June last year.

Both these boys are soldiers and only about 3 weeks after the wedding his best mate (the groom) was called up for service in Iraq!!!! My sisters fella went in his place to give him time with his new wife  but


----------



## rollinder (Mar 20, 2007)

earlier tonight watched Sunday's episode of The Trap - was fucking repetitive.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'll have to check this out then



Get the uncut chinese version from CD wow for £3.

I have enjoyed all his films so far. Tartan release the cool Samaritan Girl soon (if not already). Most of his films have pretty much no dialogue, and apart from Samaritan Girl the protaganists can't or won't speak at all. 

The ends to most Kim Ki Duk films are a bit bleak (3 Iron is the most upbeat I think) but thoughtful, but not 'oh bummer' like fellow Korean director Park Chan Wook or 'what the fuck was that?' like Miike Takashi. In bleck as Kim Ki Duk films are most of the people in them seem to end up happy with their lot.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Mar 21, 2007)

Volume 1 of Excel Saga.....


----------



## Leica (Mar 22, 2007)

Last night I watched Out of the Past by Jacques Tourneur.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 22, 2007)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> Volume 1 of Excel Saga.....



Someone sent me that DVD saying it was the wackyest crazy cartoon ever. 

I thought it was pretty rubbish (and I was a huge Ursei Yatsura fan)


----------



## rollinder (Mar 22, 2007)

the entire second video of Edge Of Darkness 
all 156 minutes of it  
FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## Final (Mar 22, 2007)

Lat night, watched Clerks II and The Departed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 22, 2007)

Das Boot.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 22, 2007)

Since Sunday I've been watching BSG - finished the 1st season Tuesday, 4 eps into S2...OMG, how good is it? Only just torrented it y'see...


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 23, 2007)

Seung sing (confession of pain) - another hk film that sucked. what a big pile of pointless puke. and i never did like that japanese dude from chungking express.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 23, 2007)

Watched The Business on C4 last night. Not brilliant but an OK watch, some good 80s music.


----------



## UTJF (Mar 23, 2007)

Saw Brazil on DVD last night.  Pretty good, but not as good as the reviews suggest, and seems to lose its way towards the end.  Certainly no Bladerunner which it's often compared


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 23, 2007)

*river queen*

http://imdb.com/title/tt0388377/#comment
River Queen  with Keifer Sutherland. Keifer is ok so I hired the dvd.
Saw teh trailer on another dvd so thought this seems a goody.
Its watchable but lacks good dialogue. wanders off sometimes and loses pace.
slow as treacle running in parts. fantastic scenery though.


----------



## stroober (Mar 23, 2007)

Watch The Queen with Helen Mirren

nae to bad


----------



## Bazza (Mar 23, 2007)

Pan's Labyrinth.....I made it until the final scene but my gf came round so I literally have 10 minutes max to watch.

Verdict - strangely brilliant. Very surprised by it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 23, 2007)

Bazza said:
			
		

> Pan's Labyrinth.....I made it until the final scene but my gf came round so I literally have 10 minutes max to watch.
> 
> Verdict - strangely brilliant. Very surprised by it.



Heh, I  watched a del Toro film myself last night, the brilliantly creepy "Cronos".


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Heh, I  watched a del Toro film myself last night, the brilliantly creepy "Cronos".



I've got that and the devils backbone to watch at some point. I guess I will start with Cronos then.


----------



## Final (Mar 23, 2007)

Just watched Easy Rider for the first time in 10-15 years.

Much better than I'd remembered, though the ending was weird.  Silly, yet silly enough to be believable. 


9/10


----------



## Loki (Mar 23, 2007)

The African Queen

Not Bogie's finest, but still a great film. eta It's got a 100% rating on RottenTomatoes!


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 23, 2007)

some of the Dave Gorman Collection


----------



## jodal (Mar 23, 2007)

Hollywoodland  -  although slow moving I found it strangely compelling.


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 23, 2007)

*Happiness*

Philip Seymour Hoffman in Happiness
This is a strange film, very dark comedy, disturbing in parts.
http://imdb.com/title/tt0147612/


----------



## Julie (Mar 24, 2007)

Abandon.

Not bad and it starred Katie Holmes


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 24, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> Philip Seymour Hoffman in Happiness
> This is a strange film, very dark comedy, disturbing in parts.
> http://imdb.com/title/tt0147612/



and one of my fav films!
todd solondz's follow up - 'storytelling' was shite though.

saw 300 last night.
beautifully shot movie.
violent - just like the graphic novel.
amazing cgi.
but i know in a two weeks time, i'll forget all about it.
problem was the plot was pretty much bog-standard.
and the action scenes start and stopped too much.
with LOTR - it was all about one or two massive build-ups.
whereas 300 was all about quick anti-climatic multiple (and little) shags.


----------



## dada (Mar 24, 2007)

'stranger than fiction'

the story was interesting.
ending kinda disappointing.


----------



## Maltin (Mar 24, 2007)

Saw V for Vendetta and Brick.

I thought the first was too talky and found it especially offputting having the main character in a mask all the time and not being able to see his facial movements whilst he talks.  

The second was also odd as the kids spoke in a slang which I assumed was something new but turns out to be from the 1930s   It was interesting and I wanted to find out what was going on but I found quite a bit of it unbelievable.


----------



## dada (Mar 25, 2007)

'babel'

japan's part of the movie annoyed me so.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 25, 2007)

CSA (Confederate States of America) - Mockumentary set in an America where the South won the Civil War and slave ownership continued. Worthy, clever and ever so slightly dull.


----------



## dada (Mar 25, 2007)

'factory girl'

loved it.
and what a depressing film.
and i thought sienna miller was great.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 25, 2007)

nacho libre - terrible. just fuckin' terrible. this film makes me wanna die.


----------



## softybabe (Mar 25, 2007)

Half light with Demi (I have a very young husband) Moore.  Bit weird not a thriller not horror so I was quite   4/10


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 25, 2007)

Mulholland Drive.

Again. 


Pass the sea salts.

11 jealous Peter Greenaway's out of 10.


----------



## snorbury (Mar 25, 2007)

shameless


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 25, 2007)

Hannibal Rising ........it was shite !


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2007)

I saw Night Watch (the Russian one - finally -  there are about fucking 12 films called Night Watch - be careful out there) . . .

It was kind of silly incoherent fun that seemed to have been made by squabbling committee (who each wanted to make remakes of _Constantine_, _Amelie_, _Fight Club_ and _Max Payne_, all the while staying true to Russian arthouse roots, while the original writer squeaked feebly in the background) and the hero looked too much like my mate to be taken seriously but it has enough good bits to be worth a look.

Then tried and failed to watch _Junebug_ - which I'm going to download guilt-free as I was too drunk and it's gone bank to the shop now.

_Pan's Labyrinth_ next week and have got _Audition_ on 1 week loan . . .


----------



## Loki (Mar 25, 2007)

Hair

top notch musical


----------



## dada (Mar 25, 2007)

'the host'

korean monster horror flick!
the monster is ugly as hell
cgi did a pretty good job 
some odd comic moments not all would understand


----------



## Julie (Mar 25, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine.

Lovely film


----------



## Phenol (Mar 26, 2007)

*Transamerica*

Transamerica - mmmm can't make my mind up about this one. Had to keep watching for Felicity Huffman's performance but not even sure if that was 'great' rather than just odd.
Some comedy moments, some obvious nods to intollerance, some cheesy american schmaltz but overall watchable.

If you've seen it what did you think?


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 26, 2007)

cilobrac said:
			
		

> Transamerica - mmmm can't make my mind up about this one. Had to keep watching for Felicity Huffman's performance but not even sure if that was 'great' rather than just odd.
> Some comedy moments, some obvious nods to intollerance, some cheesy american schmaltz but overall watchable.
> 
> If you've seen it what did you think?


Thought is was pretty good. great acting by Felicity.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2007)

I had a bit of a 'Cage' night last night and watched

Lord of War.    Good film. Cage's voice-over was pretty effective and the plotline was solid. Not brilliant but definetly worth the time I spent watching it

Wicker Man remake.           Absolute shit that made me want to claw out my own eyes. so far removed from the brilliance of the original it was unbelievable. Wank.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Mar 26, 2007)

causalities of war - seen it before and a bloody great movie


----------



## jodal (Mar 26, 2007)

Is that the one with Michael J Fox and Sean Penn?


----------



## souljacker (Mar 26, 2007)

United 93

Quite good, actually. I thought there'd be lots of flag waving US nationalistic bollocks, but it wasn't.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Mar 26, 2007)

jodal said:
			
		

> Is that the one with Michael J Fox and Sean Penn?



thats the one


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 26, 2007)

Watched Best in Show again. Amusing. 

Then watched El Perro, an Argentinian road movie also about a man, his dog, some dog shows and the meaning of life. It's excellent.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2007)

Life is Beautiful 

Stunning film


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 26, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> United 93
> 
> Quite good, actually. I thought there'd be lots of flag waving US nationalistic bollocks, but it wasn't.


watch Flight 93, twice as good.
http://imdb.com/title/tt0481522/


----------



## foamy (Mar 26, 2007)

the devil wears prada  
Children of men


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm just watching Jeepers Creepers and trying to distract myself so I don't get too scared or wet myself laughing at the special effects


----------



## Reno (Mar 26, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> watch Flight 93, twice as good.
> http://imdb.com/title/tt0481522/



It's not bad for what is basically a reconstruction made for Television and because the subject matter is nerve shredding it does feel tense, but United 93 is a much better piece of filmmaking, so no, it's not as good.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 26, 2007)

V for Vendetta, again, and a movie from Italy, 1973, called Mr. Hercules versus Karate.


----------



## rollinder (Mar 26, 2007)

just watched an episode of the New Avengers


----------



## Loki (Mar 27, 2007)

Ace Ventura: Pet Detective. daft comedy but fun


----------



## polly styrene (Mar 27, 2007)

casino royale- lame. fun for about 10 minutes, but i feel like bond getting popped in the ball sack over and over again and then being all bond-like in his special presumably ball cushioning chair was just a bit too cheesey. i laughed the whole way through though- so i suppose it did provide some entertainment.


----------



## elevendayempire (Mar 27, 2007)

V for Vendetta. Still only rates a 6.5/10; it does a reasonable job of condensing the book's most important scenes into a 2-hour film - and Hugo Weaving's bloody good as V - but Natalie Portman's appalingly miscast (and making Evey ten years older than she was in the book rather undermines the point of the character).

SG


----------



## passenger (Mar 27, 2007)

Little Children, was absolutely firkin ace, can`t believe how good this film was 

9/10


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2007)

polly styrene said:
			
		

> casino royale- lame. fun for about 10 minutes, but i feel like bond getting popped in the ball sack over and over again and then being all bond-like in his special presumably ball cushioning chair was just a bit too cheesey. i laughed the whole way through though- so i suppose it did provide some entertainment.




Are you male or female?  I involutarily gasped and cupped a protective hand around my nads during that scene


----------



## polly styrene (Mar 27, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Are you male or female?  I involutarily gasped and cupped a protective hand around my nads during that scene



female. yeah, i figured that for males it was probably a much tougher scene to watch. i just thought that if they were gonna show him in hospital, then they should have roughed him up on other parts then in the balls.
 b/c that was all i could think of from that point on like 'wow. i wonder if he can have sex with whatshername yet. or if his balls are still all busted'.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> V for Vendetta. Still only rates a 6.5/10; it does a reasonable job of condensing the book's most important scenes into a 2-hour film - and Hugo Weaving's bloody good as V - but Natalie Portman's appalingly miscast (and making Evey ten years older than she was in the book rather undermines the point of the character).
> 
> SG



V for Vendetta has fast become a favourite of mine. There are flaws but I give it an 8.5 out of 10


----------



## Reno (Mar 27, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> V for Vendetta. Still only rates a 6.5/10; it does a reasonable job of condensing the book's most important scenes into a 2-hour film - and Hugo Weaving's bloody good as V - but Natalie Portman's appalingly miscast (and making Evey ten years older than she was in the book rather undermines the point of the character).
> 
> SG



What is it that lifts it 0.5 above 6 ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2007)

Pirates Of The Caribbean 2 - cack-handed, messy, overlong, incoherant, boring - just utter toilet


----------



## passenger (Mar 27, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Pirates Of The Caribbean 2 - cack-handed, messy, overlong, incoherant, boring - just utter toilet




you did`nt like it then


----------



## Loki (Mar 27, 2007)

I've had that in my media store for months but never bothered to watch it


----------



## Cloud (Mar 27, 2007)

Gamerz

Dungeons and dragons was ace!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2007)

Loki said:
			
		

> I've had that in my media store for months but never bothered to watch it


don't bother with it then! It is truely awful


----------



## boohoo (Mar 27, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Pirates Of The Caribbean 2 - cack-handed, messy, overlong, incoherant, boring - just utter toilet



Tried to watch that at the weekend - struggle with it....


----------



## rollinder (Mar 27, 2007)

Monty Python and The Holy Grail


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 27, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Pirates Of The Caribbean 2 - cack-handed, messy, overlong, incoherant, boring - just utter toilet




absolute toss, isn't it? lost all the things that made the first one good.

we just watched River's Edge.

it hasn't, erm, aged well


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2007)

yes, what a great film to watch on a comedown!


----------



## Grandma Death (Mar 28, 2007)

Ive started watching the award winning BBC drama Our Friends in The North again. Its been ages since I last saw this show and its still an excellent programme.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just watched Zatoichi, the Blind Swordsman, the 2003 version. Cool, cool, cool. Great dance scene at the end, that can only be described, without any intention of racism or denigration, as Jap/Tap.


----------



## Macaroni Pony (Mar 28, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> absolute toss, isn't it? lost all the things that made the first one good.
> 
> we just watched River's Edge.
> 
> it hasn't, erm, aged well



I watched Rivers Edge for the first time yesterday. My mate sold it to me by saying "i grew up watching this film over and over". It had a certain charm but, as you say, it hasn't aged too well.

One of the "had to be there at the time" films i would say.


----------



## Cloud (Mar 28, 2007)

The Hamiltons

Sadistic horrible mindless crap with the kinda twist I could have thought of


----------



## DUMBO.66 (Mar 28, 2007)

pirates of the carrebean 2
the kraken was mint, but i honestly can't remember anything else


----------



## foo (Mar 29, 2007)

The Ballad of Jack and Rose. 

bit uncomfortable in places but boy, Daniel Day Lewis acted his pants off!


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Mar 29, 2007)

Ghostrider.  Whilst it was OK in parts, the overall film was a waste of time.  They ought to have released it around halloween, with an 18cert and worked on the love story.  The love-story angle trite was unforgivable.


----------



## corporate whore (Mar 29, 2007)

The Wind That Shakes The Barley. 

Loved the slightly grainy look, thought Cillian Murphy was excellent, can see why it got up the noses of some. Good film.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2007)

The Navigators

Was good, in a Loachy kinda way - the extra bits were interesting - especially the programme about the writer


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Mar 29, 2007)

I watched Three Kings last night.

I remeber going to see it when I was 17 with my first proper boyfreind!

It was better than I rememebr,  don't think I was overly impressed the first time but that's cos I was young n shit.


----------



## rekil (Mar 29, 2007)

Ghost World. 

Blueshammer rawk.


----------



## mhendo (Mar 29, 2007)

Borat, which i missed when it was in theatres.

Incredibly funny in places, incredibly hard to watch in others.

That guy has balls of solid steel.


----------



## rollinder (Mar 29, 2007)

watched the extras of Monty Python & the Holy Grail this morning 
the Knights of camalot song is even funnier done in lego  
the new sketches were mostly a waste of time  
liked the documentary - apart from Castle Arggh all the buildings were filmed at the one castle and the man in the tourist shop lends out coconuts to visitors so they can gallap down the pathway


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 29, 2007)

*Miami Vice*

Miami Vice starring Jamie Foxx Colin Farrell.  http://imdb.com/title/tt0430357/
Farrell outstars Foxx.
Better film than i was expecting.
Good storyline and full of action to keep you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## Iam (Mar 29, 2007)

Underworld Evolution.



Not my choice. What a load of toss. I thought the first couldn't be made poorer, but I was wrong. I'd probably have let Selene bite me all the same, though.


----------



## Leica (Mar 30, 2007)

This week, The Strange Love of Martha Ivers and Antonioni's The Girlfriends.


----------



## Loki (Apr 1, 2007)

Casablanca - again. Must be the fourth time now. The chemistry between Bogie and Bergman is incredible.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2007)

Battle Heater - 

Er? A man buys possesed table heater which starts to eat people. Sub plots include a wife trying to get rid of her husband who she chopped in half and an elderly couple attempting to quitely commit suicide. 

OK, but a bit rubbish really. Afternoon trash.


----------



## MikeMcc (Apr 2, 2007)

28 days later - still blown away by the early scenes of a deserted London.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2007)

Watership Down


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 2, 2007)

Watched Pollock yesterday afternoon. What a cunt he was when he's had a drink.. 

Ed Harris is excellent, as is Marcia Gay Harden as Mrs. Pollock.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2007)

Aaltra - a hilarious Belgian black comedy/road movie about two utter cunts who manage to permanently disable each other in a quarrel and set off in their wheelchairs to seek compensation for their accident - the final scene is priceless


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2007)

MikeMcc said:
			
		

> 28 days later - still blown away by the early scenes of a deserted London.



They just filmed it really early in the morning (look at the light). It was nearly ruined by a load of ravers.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 2, 2007)

11:14 - too polished and made too much sense.

hard candy - amazing! excellent stuff. what other film can make you cross your legs so much?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> 11:14 - too polished and made too much sense.
> 
> hard candy - amazing! excellent stuff. what other film can make you cross your legs so much?



The Isle? 

. . and I'm not even a girl.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 2, 2007)

MikeMcc said:
			
		

> 28 days later - still blown away by the early scenes of a deserted London.



Very much inspired by the BBC adaptation of Day Of The Triffids, apparently - the similarity in tone is striking. DOTT is great all the way to the end, however.

While off sick last week, I watched:

*Dead Man Walking*: a powerful film. Susan Sarandon is always watchable. I cried, although tbh at the moment I seem to cry at anything and everything.
*The Birds*: totally ace, what a fantastically well made movie. I love Tippi Hedren's character, so forthright and quirky.
*Pirates of the Caribbean* (again): to counteract all the intense emotion with some riproaring Johnny Depp action


----------



## mhendo (Apr 2, 2007)

Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby

A few chuckles, but on the whole, two hours i'd like to have back.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby
> 
> A few chuckles, but on the whole, two hours i'd like to have back.



Phew, I'm glad I didn't buy that on Saturday then.


----------



## rollinder (Apr 2, 2007)

Star Trek: The Wrath Of Khan


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 2, 2007)

1st 2 episodes of Twin Peaks. I remembered much of it like 1990 was yesterday. Great stuff


----------



## Iam (Apr 2, 2007)

300

Exactly as expected. Nice battle scenes, but absolutely nothing else.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 2, 2007)

Billy Bathgate - not bad but nothing special

Oh God, You Devil - pretty poor but it was good to see George Burns with a twinkle in his eye


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 2, 2007)

the wig - it's a korean film. it's slow. most people that have seen it, hate it. me on the other hand, thought it was amazing. and it's scarey too (the film is about a demonic wig btw).


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 2, 2007)

Borat. It is to scream.

Also, an effective, piercing look at American culture, done with a subtlety uncharacteristic for a UK filmmaker.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 3, 2007)

1st Lord of the Rings film last night which is always good......


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 3, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> 1st Lord of the Rings film last night which is always good......


Never good.


----------



## milesy (Apr 3, 2007)

lipstick on your collar (episode 5)


----------



## The Groke (Apr 3, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> Star Trek: The Wrath Of Khan












Khaaaaaan!


----------



## the.shar. (Apr 3, 2007)

titanic.... again. i love the movie and all but the third time in three days?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2007)

the.shar. said:
			
		

> titanic.... again. i love the movie and all but the third time in three days?


You freak!


----------



## mhendo (Apr 3, 2007)

First five episodes of Season 1 of Rome.

Really enjoying it.


----------



## rollinder (Apr 3, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Khaaaaaan!


 
yeah I was at chearing/lsughing at that part and the "I never forget a face...Checkov" line. Haven't seen it since I was @ 14 (or under) still good - I'd forgotten some parts.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Apr 3, 2007)

children of men - thought it was going to be shite, but its pretty damn good. Didn't know Clive Owen and Michael Caine were in it.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 3, 2007)

fear-n-loathing said:
			
		

> children of men - thought it was going to be shite, but its pretty damn good. Didn't know Clive Owen and Michael Caine were in it.



Think I might give that a go.

Saw Pan's Labyrinth - which you'll find a good deal less confusing if I tell you now that Pan isn't in it.  Nor does the labyrinth belong to him.

Good, though.


----------



## mhendo (Apr 4, 2007)

fear-n-loathing said:
			
		

> children of men - thought it was going to be shite, but its pretty damn good. Didn't know Clive Owen and Michael Caine were in it.


Just watched this tonight. Thought it was outstanding.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2007)

Not a DVD or Video but saw Planes, Trains and Automobiles on Film4 whilst dozing off on the sofa


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Think I might give that a go.
> 
> Saw Pan's Labyrinth - which you'll find a good deal less confusing if I tell you now that Pan isn't in it.


He is in it.

Pan is the fawn creature with the horns


----------



## mhendo (Apr 4, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> He is in it.
> 
> Pan is the fawn creature with the horns


I think *8ball* was being literal, along the lines of the movie's Wikipedia entry:





> Its original Spanish title is _El laberinto del fauno_, which refers to the faun of Roman mythology and directly translates to The Labyrinth of the Faun; the English title refers to the faun-like Greek god Pan, though del Toro has stated that the faun featured in the film is not actually Pan.


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 5, 2007)

Episode 12 of Season 6 The Sopranos. As per usual just amazing television. I am so going to miss it when it finishes


----------



## Iam (Apr 5, 2007)

This week, I've been watching series one of _Tour of Duty_, the 80s Vietnam war TV show.

Cracking stuff, really well done.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 5, 2007)

Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby - apart from sacha cohen's performance, this was pretty crap.


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 5, 2007)

The Oyster Farmer, a very enjoyable low budget aussie film.

....and its got Bishop Brennan in it!


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm currently watching The Sisterhood Of The Travelling Pants on one of the Sky movie channels, and slightly ashamed to say that I'm quite enjoying it despite the obvious crapness.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 7, 2007)

I watched the Idiots this afternoon - exactly what my hungover brain needed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 7, 2007)

Blood Diamond - what a load of shit (the disc that is)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 7, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Just watched Zatoichi, the Blind Swordsman, the 2003 version. Cool, cool, cool. Great dance scene at the end, that can only be described, without any intention of racism or denigration, as Jap/Tap.






I'd totally forgotten about that.  I watched it 3 times in a row.

*digs Zatoichi out to watch the end tonight*


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 7, 2007)

Old favourite, Chinese Super Ninja.


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 8, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine-which I really enjoyed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2007)

Just finished The Wire Season 2 - wow. Just wow.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 8, 2007)

I want it!

*awaits payday*


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I want it!
> 
> *awaits payday*


Amazon have it for £20, or you could borrow my copy


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 8, 2007)

Cool, I'm likely to be down in London again soon so could pick it up over a pint or three...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Cool, I'm likely to be down in London again soon so could pick it up over a pint or three...


Cool - let us know when you're next down.
I'm getting series 3 next week as well as Deadwood 1 and 2


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2007)

Coalminers Daughter

I love Sissy Spacek


----------



## maya (Apr 8, 2007)

Ooh, Sojourner, I've got _just_ the film for you today:  
"La Tourneuse de pages"... French erotic(?) thriller/drama from 2006... See it!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2007)

maya said:
			
		

> Ooh, Sojourner, I've got _just_ the film for you today:
> "La Tourneuse de pages"... French erotic(?) thriller/drama from 2006... See it!


I shall look out for that maya - looks interesting, cheers


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 9, 2007)

Last night: Akira! It was amazing.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Apr 9, 2007)

about to sit down to watch lucky number slevin


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 9, 2007)

gau ngao gau (dog bite dog) - 

best Hong Kong film i've seen for years. the lead characters were scarey as fuck too.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Apr 9, 2007)

fear-n-loathing said:
			
		

> about to sit down to watch lucky number slevin




fucking great film


----------



## Reno (Apr 9, 2007)

"Requiem", a German film based on the same real life case The Exorcism of Emily Rose was based on, but taking a much more realistic and less exploitative approach. Very good, with a stunning performance by the lead actress and also quite harrowing. I liked the use 70's rock music, especially Deep Purple's Anthem in an important scene. I'd forgotten what a beautiful song that is.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 10, 2007)

Watched Pirates of the Caribbean II and my considered opinion, formulated after much deliberation and agonising is .... meh.

Two hours of fuck all leading up to a 'hey! if you enjoyed this then there's another one coming' moment. Cocknockers.


----------



## Cloud (Apr 10, 2007)

Pope john paul II

Boring crap


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 10, 2007)

the lake house - i dunno what to think about romance movies...especially ones with cute little dogs and time travelling. i just dunno if it's shit or not. i guess it's watchable shit...does that make sense?


----------



## passenger (Apr 11, 2007)

300.... shit sums it up


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 11, 2007)

dylan moran.... the new one 60 mins long... funny, but some old stuff and 60 mins ? walked out early when i saw him live last as all the material was from monster...


----------



## SubZeroCat (Apr 11, 2007)

I saw a foreign film called Eden last night. It was good but it was quite sad   It's about food and it made me very hungry


----------



## tastebud (Apr 11, 2007)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> I saw a foreign film called Eden last night. It was good but it was quite sad   It's about food and it made me very hungry


mate, that was at the cinema, not on dvd


----------



## SubZeroCat (Apr 11, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> mate, that was at the cinema, not on dvd



Oh.

I thought your living room just had a really big screen with lots of chairs


----------



## tastebud (Apr 11, 2007)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> I thought your living room just had a really big screen with lots of chairs


but i don't even have a tv/dvd player in my living room!

(((szc)))


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> mate, that was at the cinema, not on dvd


People are allowed to use this thread to tell us what they saw at the cinema aren't they? I know I do


I watched Sex Traffic last night. It made me very very angry.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Apr 11, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> but i don't even have a tv/dvd player in my living room!
> 
> (((szc)))



You don't even have a living room to be fair 

Orang - nevermind her, she's just a big bully


----------



## foamy (Apr 11, 2007)

Snow Cake - had low hopes for it but i really liked it


----------



## rollinder (Apr 11, 2007)

saw an episode of Doomwatch - The Plastic Eaters 
bad cso windows
icky melting plastic orange goo
and an incredibly young looking Robert Powell


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2007)

Started watching City of God (Cidade de Deus) but fell asleep! 

http://imdb.com/title/tt0317248/

Wicked film but with some brutal scenes


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 12, 2007)

Watced The Black Dahlia and have composed a short letter to the director.

*Dear Brian de Palma, 

Please stop making films. 

Thanks.*

Christ it's dull.


----------



## Reno (Apr 12, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Watced The Black Dahlia and have composed a short letter to the director.
> 
> *Dear Brian de Palma,
> 
> ...



Not his greatest film, but otherwise one of my fave directors.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 12, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Not his greatest film, but otherwise one of my fave directors.



I'll give you Carrie, Scarface and Carlito's Way, but nothing else. Snake Eyes and Mission to Mars are fairly poor. (IMHO, naturally  )

He's making an Untouchables prequel apparently. Joy.


----------



## Reno (Apr 12, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> I'll give you Carrie, Scarface and Carlito's Way, but nothing else. Snake Eyes and Mission to Mars are fairly poor. (IMHO, naturally  )
> 
> He's making an Untouchables prequel apparently. Joy.



Greetings, Sisters, Obsession, Phantom of the Paradise, Carrie, The Fury, Dressed to Kill, Blow Out, Casualties of War, Carlito's Way and Femme Fatale are all brilliant IMO and there is something of interest even in his weakest film for anybody interested in "pure cinema". Never rated Scarface myself, but Mission to Mars is underrated and only let down by a poor ending. Snake Eyes is worth seeing for it's first 20 minutes alone.

The Black Dahlia is based on a fairly dull book and sticks closely too it. If anything it's a truer representation of Ellroy's work than LA Confidential, but then I'm not a fan of his writing.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 12, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> The Black Dahlia is based on a fairly dull book and sticks closely too it.



 

"I wanna make The Black Dahlia"
"But Brian, that's really dull."
"Don't worry, I'll be faithful.."

Never seen Blow Out, think I've got it recorded. I'll give it a look.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 12, 2007)

Babel

pile o' shite.

Other people were sayin...oh isnt that interesting how the 3 stories tie up eventually!!

umm, no.


----------



## Reno (Apr 12, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> "I wanna make The Black Dahlia"
> "But Brian, that's really dull."
> "Don't worry, I'll be faithful.."
> 
> Never seen Blow Out, think I've got it recorded. I'll give it a look.



He didn't actually want to make The Black Dahlia. He stepped in as replacement when the original director left the project, so it makes sense that it would be one of his less personal films. Still I agree, it's one of his failures, but then almost no director has a perfect track record and De Palma takes more risks than most.

I think Blow Out may just be his best film, it's one of my all time faves.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2007)

The scene in Carrie in which the bucket of blood is sploshed on Carrie is one of the greatest cinema scenes of all time - certainly the most heart stopping


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2007)

I watched A Room For Romeo Brass again last night <sobs>


----------



## zed (Apr 13, 2007)

Blow Out is a very underrated film.  It was made with Travolta in the lead when he couldn't buy a serious role in his post Grease/Saturday Night Fever period.  That may have had something to do with it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 13, 2007)

Over the last few days I've managed episode 5 of Band of Brothers and a rewatch of Bill Bailey - Cosmic Jam. Now that I'm feeling better, I might go up the library and rent a quality flick.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2007)

My BIL worked on Band Of Brothers and I, coincidentally, have just watched 5 episodes of it recently!


----------



## foamy (Apr 13, 2007)

Last Kiss.
Laughs uncontrollably at self


----------



## foamy (Apr 13, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Watced The Black Dahlia and have composed a short letter to the director.
> 
> *Dear Brian de Palma,
> 
> ...



can me and Slow Hands sign our name on that too?
also, can i have the money and time i spent on watching it at the cinema back? cheers.


----------



## foamy (Apr 13, 2007)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> Babel
> 
> pile o' shite.
> 
> ...



its only redeaming feature is that everyone in Hollywood seems to call it 'Babble'


----------



## rollinder (Apr 13, 2007)

episode 2 of Doctor Who - City Of Death 
a Douglas Adams script, Tom & Lalla off on a jolly in Paris and Julian Glover as a one eyed green spagetti monster


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 14, 2007)

Casshern 

lovely effects... pity about the rest of the film

i can see what they were aiming at  but  it felt incomplete....

parts of it were great for silly cool anime style action but... i think may have  better  in animation rather than live action

but also.... the end bits...  if i wanted deep thoughts about humanity   and life... i'd watch eva again...


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 14, 2007)

_Lights In The Dusk_, the latest by Aki Kaurismaki.

I generally like his films, but I found little to enjoy or care about in this one.


----------



## foamy (Apr 15, 2007)

(not last night - friday night i think)
United 93. really good although it annoyed me how they didnt subtitle all of the hijackers dialogue. i know the hostages didnt understand it so maybe we werent told what they we saying to give that effect but i think we could have had more subtitled.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 15, 2007)

severance - loved it.

the caretaker - loved this too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2007)

Northern Soul - a short film by Shane Meadows - a very silly, broad comedy mockumentary about a wimp who wants to be a wrestler. It turns out to be an extended music promo for a shit band but it's enjoyable enough and stars the brother of Paddy Considine's character in Dead Man's Shoe and the mum from This Is England. Has anyone seen Meadows' other pop video for the Arctic Monkeys called Scummy Man? I also saw Basic Instinct 2 which is in the Plan Nine From Outer Space school of movies that are so bad they're good - unintentionally hilarious. With the added benefit of an opening scene of Stan Collymore on ket, being made to wank off Sharon Stone while she's driving a sports car round the Docklands


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 17, 2007)

16 Blocks - Bruce Willis doing his increasingly believable washed-up-old-git routine, good turn from Mos Def, not bad at all.


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 18, 2007)

The last episode of Our Friends in the North-simply put-one of the greatest TV dramas of all time.


----------



## Loki (Apr 19, 2007)

See No Evil, Hear No Evil

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098282/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 19, 2007)

Smokin' Aces.  Good action, stylish violence; light on plot.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 19, 2007)

Not last night: tonight. Children of Men.

My first thoughts were, I could see how it would resonate with the british. You've got immigrants in cages, dead cows burning, people getting black hoods. Abu Ghraib meets the Watership Down.

I also thought, this is probably what some of the U75ers look like. Michael Caine's character made me think of William of Walworth crossed with John Lennon. But I thought the first part of the film was a bit disjointed, a bit cliche.

I started enjoying it more when the baby came. They got that part right. 

And while I'm watching the baby part, I think; I could tear up at this. Which made me think, why does this happen now? It didn't used to happen. What I think it is, is that you don't  cry at movies much  when you're young. What they say is that, you're strong when you're young. I suppose if you're strong, you're resisting the urge to cry or something.

I don't think that's it. I don't think you have the urge to cry when you're young. You don't cry because you're innocent. Because of that, you know that the bad stuff you're seeing, will turn out ok sooner or later. And you don't cry at the happy ending, because you know that's how it's supposed to be.

When you're older, you know better. I think in the sad parts, when you're older, you cry for your own individually, personally damned soul. You cry for the loss. You cry for what wasn't, and what was. You're not innocent now; you know how it goes. So when the happy ending comes on, you cry.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2007)

Got Series One of Shameless, and watched the first 3 episodes last night.  Will be watching the rest tonight  

Fucking brilliant


----------



## zed (Apr 19, 2007)

I watched Boogie Nights again last night.  Enjoyed it more the second time.

Very clever and subtle acting from an ensemble cast.  They played the naivety, stupidity and desperation of those characters well ...although it must have been hard to break free from the stereotypical, almost cartoonish nature of the personalities involved given how the real life people they were based on really were, or appeared.

Also interesting to note that most of the cast were then relatively unknown and went on to become household named actors ...Don Cheadle, Mark Wahlberg, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Heather Graham, John C. Reilly ...

Shame they had to inflict a sugar-coated ending on a story that the real events  on which it was based and the characters in real life hardly deserved.  Or got.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 19, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Northern Soul -..... It turns out to be an extended music promo for a shit band



is it that band Gravenshurst who used to be Sunhouse that are always on  his fucking soundtracks cos I think he manages them or something?


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 19, 2007)

watched Tokyo Drifter. 



unless I missed something, it was pretty shite - quite visually arresting in places, and I suppose with a certain culty / campy quality - but ultimately shite.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> is it that band Gravenshurst who used to be Sunhouse that are always on  his fucking soundtracks cos I think he manages them or something?


No, Clayhill but they sound exactly like Sunhouse

Meadows' next film is gonna be a doc on the Gravenhurst fella....zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 19, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> No, Clayhill but they sound exactly like Sunhouse
> 
> Meadows' next film is gonna be a doc on the Gravenhurst fella....zzzzzzzzzzz




yeh, Clayhill is the same lot as well I think. fucking pants - the one chink in Meadows' armour. Does that guy have to be on EVERY fucking Meadows soundtrack.

anyway, thought his next film was about a prostitute?


----------



## foo (Apr 19, 2007)

Nighty Night. 

'you know my views on asthma'


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> yeh, Clayhill is the same lot as well I think. fucking pants - the one chink in Meadows' armour. Does that guy have to be on EVERY fucking Meadows soundtrack.
> 
> anyway, thought his next film was about a prostitute?


Maybe that's his next feature, though I think he has a lot of irons in the fire. He did want to do a thing about the Yorkshire Ripper, but he now seems keener on doing a comedy next after the relative grimness of his last two features.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> Nighty Night.
> 
> 'you know my views on asthma'


I LOVE Nighty Night


----------



## rollinder (Apr 19, 2007)

just watched The Useual Suspects


----------



## LDR (Apr 19, 2007)

Just finished watching "This is England".  I thought it was OK and the young lad was superb.  However, I still think Romper Stomper is the better movie.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't think it's a good idea to compare the two films. They don't have anything in common with each other really.


----------



## LDR (Apr 20, 2007)

You not think?  

Older charismatic skinhead leader type with young impressionable followers advocating racism.  At least that's how it felt to me.


----------



## xenon (Apr 20, 2007)

peep Show S4 EP1. Curtesy of mininova. Better than setting a video.

It's funny if you like that sort of thing. Which I do.


----------



## xenon (Apr 20, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> You not think?
> 
> Older charismatic skinhead leader type with young impressionable followers advocating racism.  At least that's how it felt to me.



You talking about This is England?

Saw that couple of weeks ago. Found it quite moving in showing misguided corrupt and ultimately tragic idiology.

e2a

Sorry you were probably referring to Romper Stomper. Not seen that one.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Apr 20, 2007)

I got all 80s on my own ass, and watched Withnail, American Werewolf and Little Shop of Horrors. i tried to do the drinking game with Withnail but biffed out around the Night at the Crow. However, I was then drunk enough to really appreciate the other 2 fillums so all's well...

Good post Johnny Canuck.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 20, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> You not think?
> 
> Older charismatic skinhead leader type with young impressionable followers advocating racism.  At least that's how it felt to me.




i think the similarities are pretty superficial to be honest, and I do think This Is England is immeasurably better.. But then I think they're too different to compare fairly


----------



## LDR (Apr 20, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i think the similarities are pretty superficial to be honest, and I do think This Is England is immeasurably better.. But then I think they're too different to compare fairly


I don't know.  Disaffected youth turn to extreme politics.  Anyway, fair enough but I still prefer Romper Stomper.  Maybe the fact I didn't grow up in Thatcher's Britain has something to do with it.  I find it easier to identify with Romper Stomper.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 20, 2007)

yeh, that's probably the crucial point - i was 2 years old than the kid in This Is England, that's my childhood..


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 21, 2007)

_Lawn Dogs_

It's a class thing.

On BBC2 now, but I'm sure I've seen it a few years ago...


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 21, 2007)

ah, Lawn Dogs is great. such an odd little movie. And Mischa Barton isn't that annoying for once 


Just watched  C'etait un Rendezvous again

Still makes me shit myself even though you know he makes it


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 21, 2007)

I have not been watching many films of late but last night managed to stay awake all the way through "Walk The Line' which was enjoyable....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 21, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> You not think?
> 
> Older charismatic skinhead leader type with young impressionable followers advocating racism.  At least that's how it felt to me.



This is England is a considerably more subtle and nuanced film, if you ask me.  For one, it shows another side of skinhead culture - pre fascist, into black music, etc.  For another, it's as much a superb portrait of small town early 80s England as it is a 'serious subject matter' film.  Even its title is ambiguous.  On the one hand it could be referring to the rallying cry 'this is England' of the fascists, or on the other, it could be the director saying "Look, this is how England really is/was for a lot of people, not the fantasy image usually presented in a lot of films".

One thing I will say though, is that Stephen Graham's character was quite eerily reminiscent of Crowe in RS.


----------



## colbhoy (Apr 21, 2007)

Watched French Connnection II. Absolutely excellent film, the drug addiction/cold turkey scenes are brilliantly played by Hackman.


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 23, 2007)

Candy a thoroughly depressing but compelling portrayal of heroin addiction. Some great performances and the storyline is a little predictable-but the two leads put in a great turn. Abbie Cornish especially.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 23, 2007)

Red Eye. 

Shit eye more like.


----------



## Choc (Apr 23, 2007)

i watched mr and mrs smith.. 

whilst totally ott..it still had good entertainment value..i enjoyed it


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 23, 2007)

Poseidon - silly but entertaining


----------



## passenger (Apr 23, 2007)

this is England 10/10 best film ive scene in years


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 23, 2007)

_Babel_

Bit boring. And I'm currently halfway through _The History Boys_ which is also a bit dull... enjoying it more than the former filum tho.


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 23, 2007)

Sex Traffic - a _remarkable_ film.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 23, 2007)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> _Babel_
> 
> *Bit boring.*


 there's something seriously wrong with the world... it's an amazing film!


----------



## dirtysanta (Apr 23, 2007)

The Great Ecstasy of Robert Carmichael.

Provoked a bit of outrage at Cannes. Dissafacted, bored youth in a seaside town. With anomie as a main theme the usual drugs, petty crime and gang rape. I thought the script and acting were mediocore. Not sure the film had much trajectory, storywise. Maybe that was the idea. It just seems to cover a couple days in these kids life. It only seems a film to shock. Which it does. The gang rape scene is fucking savage. My girfriend found it pretty objectionable and could barely watch it.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 23, 2007)

Snakes on a muthafuckin' plane.

Hilarious!


----------



## rollinder (Apr 23, 2007)

Two episodes of the Clangers - 2nd one was great.

a dandilion clock thing landed on the planet, so tiny clanger got the cotton wool cloud to water it, then decorated the cloud with picked flowers. But then it started raining pollen & they got chased of the surface by flowers, so sent a message to the Iron Chiken (via a tv aeral hat) who launched a firework rocket to blue flying horse ellephant sky-moos to come and eat them.   

who needs drugs?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 23, 2007)

The last two films i've seen have been average when taken together.

That the first was "The good, the Bad and the Ugly" should tell you just how bad the second film really was.

Alien invasion - Arizona 

A film with a plot line most porn films better, acting that was scarily bad and whoever produced and directed it should be shot for crimes against broadband.


----------



## rollinder (Apr 24, 2007)

earlier tonight I watched the live dvd that came with Bob Marley the roots of a legend cd good stuff 
going by the credits (& voice over) it was origanally part of a US? tv special - any info?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 24, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> there's something seriously wrong with the world... it's an amazing film!



if you feel that strongly about babel (babble  ) then im gonna watch it _again_ as i must have missed something, some nuances that i just didnt catch, some plot i didnt grab hold of, whatever it is i missed it  but it'll get another go cause i *know* youve got impeccable taste...



*seriously, gonna watch it again


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 24, 2007)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> if you feel that strongly about babel (babble  ) then im gonna watch it _again_ as i must have missed something, some nuances that i just didnt catch, some plot i didnt grab hold of, whatever it is i missed it  but it'll get another go cause i *know* youve got impeccable taste...
> 
> 
> 
> *seriously, gonna watch it again


Pheweee! I feel less of a tasteless cockmuncher now. Wouldn't watch it again tho.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 24, 2007)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> Pheweee! I feel less of a tasteless cockmuncher now. Wouldn't watch it again tho.




lol...

so what dvd _did_ you watch last night then frippeteer?


----------



## tastebud (Apr 24, 2007)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> if you feel that strongly about babel (babble  ) then im gonna watch it _again_ as i must have missed something, some nuances that i just didnt catch, some plot i didnt grab hold of, whatever it is i missed it  but it'll get another go cause i *know* youve got impeccable taste...
> 
> 
> 
> *seriously, gonna watch it again


aw, you're a sweetie 
a few reasons really. i thought it was an amazingly accurate portrayal of rural moroccan life- the actors, who weren't even actors, were superb. i know if you watch say a moroccan film this is also likely to be the case, but for a pretty mainstream film i thought it was really well done & they avoided all the usual stereotypes that mainstream cinema usually puts on this kind of thing*. this contrasted with for example, the deaf japanese girl's story, and all the shots in japan, was a really great way of showing how cross-culturally fucked we are in this world (along with the english people getting so irrate in morocco - though this was a tad unrealistic; the script wasn't perfect, but what i liked about the film i really loved).

i thought the ending was a great reflection of how things are. the japanese, american & even the mexicans (although she had a slighter rough time- getting deported) had an almost typically hollywood style ending, whereas the moroccans got a pretty shit deal. i can't help but feel this wasn't an accident.

I also love his style of film-making... the connected stories, shown in such a disjointed way.

*the only bit ino that was a bit ridiculous was the brad pitt wife being sewed up by a vet... but i think that might have been to portray how lonely/alien they felt culturally, which i guess would happen to a western in a crisis in a foreign land. this whole story was slightly unrealistic, but the moroccans & their lives seemed quite accurate. besides, they had opium & that's 




			
				purves grundy said:
			
		

> Pheweee! I feel less of a tasteless cockmuncher now. Wouldn't watch it again tho.


tbh, not many people seemd to rate it. particularly not film reviewers. but in truth, what do they know? two people whose film tastes i really respect, really loved it too.


----------



## passenger (Apr 24, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> Two episodes of the Clangers - 2nd one was great.
> 
> a dandilion clock thing landed on the planet, so tiny clanger got the cotton wool cloud to water it, then decorated the cloud with picked flowers. But then it started raining pollen & they got chased of the surface by flowers, so sent a message to the Iron Chiken (via a tv aeral hat) who launched a firework rocket to blue flying horse ellephant sky-moos to come and eat them.
> 
> who needs drugs?




fukin rock on tommey


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 24, 2007)

The One-Armed Swordsman

At the cinema.  On a big screen.  Remastered print.  No dubbing.


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 24, 2007)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> so what dvd _did_ you watch last night then frippeteer?


 I did watch a frippet-featuring film actually, but only for about 15 mins or so  




			
				tastebud said:
			
		

> i thought it was an amazingly accurate portrayal of rural moroccan life- the actors, who weren't even actors, were superb.


Actually I did enjoy the Moroccan story, excellent acting and a stunning backdrop. I found the other stories a bit... distracting. Found myself tap-tapping my fingers through them.

I've got _Ghosts_ to watch tonight - lookin forward to that.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Apr 24, 2007)

Ichi The Killer.....


----------



## tastebud (Apr 24, 2007)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> Actually I did enjoy the Moroccan story, excellent acting and a stunning backdrop. I found the other stories a bit... distracting. Found myself tap-tapping my fingers through them.


yeah, but they were wholly necessary to one of the points of the film, don'tcha think? i thought the tokyo story was fairly dull (the film isn't perfect, i guess it could be better - i'm just glad it exists, is all) but it made a great contrast to moroccan life.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 24, 2007)

just watched The History Boys, which - ultimately - pissed me off. It's excellent in places, but it never escapes the stage and it's like some weird wish-fulfilment job on Bennet's part. It has too many endings and the Daykin (sp?) just doesn't work - film goes wrong when he hits on Irwin / saves Hector's job. It's all too neat.

Which is a shame because the first half or so I enjoyed a lot more than I thought I would. And Frances De La Tour was brilliant as ever


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 25, 2007)

_Art School Confidential_ 

It lost it's focus a bit towards the end, but overall it was good stuff.  Dark, misanthropic, funny.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 25, 2007)

Before everything went tits up, I watched a load of DVDs over the weekend on my dad's megasize flatscreen surround-sound-enabled tv:

*Casino Royale* (the new one) - really, really enjoyed this, the freshest Bond for decades
*Alison Krauss + Union Station live* - superb footage of jaw-dropping musicians having a good time hoedown in Kentucky
*X Men 3* - as I knew it would be shit and I wouldn't enjoy it, I thought I'd take the opportunity to peruse this for free instead of renting and and being annoyed at spending the money. I was right, it was shit and I didn't enjoy it. If only Bryan Singer had stuck around instead of fucking off to do his vanity project/long-cherished dream (delete according to cynicism)
*Serenity* - a rewatch, saw it at the cinema and loved it, saw it on the massive telly and loved it again
*Die Hard* - obviously also a rewatch. I hadn't seen it for years and my dad's ridiculously oversized tv set-up was the perfect way to get reaquainted with this superlative action film


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 25, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> just watched The History Boys, which - ultimately - pissed me off. It's excellent in places, but it never escapes the stage and it's like some weird wish-fulfilment job on Bennet's part. It has too many endings and the Daykin (sp?) just doesn't work - film goes wrong when he hits on Irwin / saves Hector's job. It's all too neat.


I finished watching that last night. Had to do it in two sittings, found the smug repartee of 17 year olds too much to take. I'd expected this of an Alan Bennet play, but this was just too much.

So then I watched _Touristas_ for a bit of linearity. Dreaful!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2007)

Miami Vice - boring, leaden, boring, dull, boring piece of shit, just like any other Mann film, but even more empty, flashy and boring. Did I mention that it was also boring?


----------



## foamy (Apr 25, 2007)

The Queen. not bowled over by it tbh.

dub - i know what you mean about THB - but it is great on stage


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 26, 2007)

_Ghosts_. very very good, quite shocking. The boss geezer was such a cunt, but eventually showed himself to be as much a victim as his 'employees'. Interesting, that whole micro-exploitation area. And the constant singing and whistling to a backdrop of utter despait made the characters and their situation seem all the more pathetic.

Top stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2007)

True Romance 

Must have seen this 30+ times but never tire of it


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 26, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> True Romance
> 
> Must have seen this 30+ times but never tire of it



Ah - good point.  I'm due to give it another watch some time soon


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Ah - good point.  I'm due to give it another watch some time soon



_Now tell me, am I lyin'?_

One of my favourite film scenes of all time


----------



## Diamond Dog (Apr 26, 2007)

How Art Made the World. BBC documentary series exploring the fundamental relationship between humans and the development of art, from ancient times through to the present. 

The guy that presents it is a bit of a tool, but in my mind a wankey presenter adds to the charm of a documentary somewhat. Especially when baked


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 26, 2007)

Nacho Libre.

Nice looking charming film. I doubt it is for everybody.


----------



## foamy (Apr 26, 2007)

Sophies Choice -


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 27, 2007)

_Night Of The Hunter_


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 28, 2007)

_Apocalypto _

Great fun


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 28, 2007)

Some more mindless flatscreen action:

*X Men* - to take away the taste of the shitty 2nd sequel
*Fantastic Four* - enjoyed this more the second time around, less po-faced and more stupid than I remember
*Raiders Of The Lost Ark* - a stone cold classic

Currently playing a Chris Rock live DVD, it's very funny.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 29, 2007)

this is england - watched this tonight at the curzon. pretty shit seats...and for how much? yeah a tenner a ticket!

great, great film.
most probably cos i remember and could identify to that 'era so well.
the bit about the war made me cry! memories came flooding....

stephen graham was so fuckin' scarey too.

bestest film for a long while


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 29, 2007)

_Gilda_

Classic.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 29, 2007)

The Fountian.

???

Plot = ?

Was it good = ?

Er?


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 29, 2007)

_Strangers On A Train_


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2007)

Once Upon A Time In The Midlands
A curate's egg, this one.
As usual, amazing natural performances from the young members of the cast, especially Finn Atkins as the daughter, Marlene.
It's also pretty engaging and funny.
It was, however, a mistake to cast 'big' stars in the main roles - in contrast to the perfomance of the unknown actors, the performances from Ricky Tomlinson, Kathy Burke, Rhys Ifans and Robert Carlyle seemed mannered and over the top. You just didn't believe in the characters - it would have been a more successful film if Meadows had relied on his usual troupe of actors and a bunch of unknowns.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 29, 2007)

little man - utter shite. switched it off in the first 30 mins. can't believe i even lasted that long.

adrift - shite.


----------



## zenie (Apr 29, 2007)

Love Honour and Obey and Sexy Beast


----------



## dada (Apr 29, 2007)

40 year old virgin
gotta love that musical at the end


----------



## renegadechicken (Apr 29, 2007)

saw notes on a scandal............enjoyed it!


----------



## Reno (Apr 30, 2007)

Petulia. Influential and very stylish 60's drama by Richard Lester, starring Julie Christie and George C. Scott as two disaffected rich people having an affair during the Summer of Love in San Francisco, but who are too emotionally numb to ever really connect. One of the first films to have a completely non-linear narrative, constantly jumping back and forth in time. Always wanted to see this and was hugely impressed.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 30, 2007)

The Da Vinci Code.

Not only was it bad, but it was bad for more than 2 hours.

A film about a fucking treasure hunt, for cliffs sake.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2007)

The Killing, an old one from Kubrik. Enjoyed it. Taut and well acted crime thriller.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Apr 30, 2007)

super troopers - one of the funniest films ever made


----------



## Ranu (Apr 30, 2007)

Yesterday I watched:

Napoleon Dynamite - don't think it lived up to my expectations, but enjoyable nonetheless.

First Snow - watched this not having any expectations and was pleasantly surprised until the ending, which was a bit lame.

Smokin' Aces - this was better than I would have imagined, apart from a terrible ending which disappointed.


----------



## Miss Potter (Apr 30, 2007)

Starter for 10, good fun although a couple of moments that really made me cringe!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 30, 2007)

Babel :| 




 x


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I think it was called A Time To Kill, with Samuel L Jackson and Matthew McConaghey.

The negro gets off in the end for killing the two white boys who raped his little girl, after a movie filled with gimmicks.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 30, 2007)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> Babel :|
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and...?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 30, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> and...?




that was _fast_   

hmmm, well i did pay more attention to details (or tried to, felt a bit off y'day), but i did like it better the 2nd time around. 


I think i'll have to give it a 3rd go though, it's a bit more complicated than i gave it credit for to begin with tbf!

I think i had a hard time taking brad pitt serious , but i looked past that and it may be one to have in my collection (i watched a friends copy both times  x )


----------



## tastebud (Apr 30, 2007)

well yeah, the brad pitt bit was marginally offensive in some ways. not really his fault i guess, though it's funny that the director decided to give that bit to brad pitt.
ironic actually.


----------



## foamy (Apr 30, 2007)

Severance


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 30, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> well yeah, the brad pitt bit was marginally offensive in some ways. not really his fault i guess, though it's funny that the director decided to give that bit to brad pitt.
> ironic actually.



yeah i agree, but when you get over the* 'ffs brad pitt?!'* thing, it really _IS_ a serious film...and the 1st time i saw it i think i just had 'brad pitt brad pitt brad pitt brad pitt brad pitt brad pitt brad pitt brad pitt brad pitt brad pitt brad pitt brad pitt brad pitt brad pitt brad pitt brad pitt brad pitt brad pitt etc' goin thru my head rather than what i was watching...

i think its probably a keeper.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah, i didn't want to see it when i heard: brad pitt film, set in morocco, thought it'd be predictable shite but because i love the director i ended up giving it a go.
glad you've changed your mind a bit about it though


----------



## Sunspots (May 1, 2007)

American Hardcore

What pissed me off about Don Letts' _Punk: Attitude_ from a couple of years ago was how it pretty much skipped this entire scene/period and fast-forwarded straight to Nirvana.  

This film though does a good job of documenting '81-'86.  

(-Weird to see just how financially secure [one-time Black Flag roadie] 'Mugger' has apparently become!...   )


----------



## Dubversion (May 1, 2007)

Marie Antoinette 
very disappointing. Can see what they were trying to do, and Coppola directed it brilliantly again but it was too long and just lacked any real substance. She does 'mood' very very well though


----------



## Iam (May 1, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> American Hardcore
> 
> What pissed me off about Don Letts' _Punk: Attitude_ from a couple of years ago was how it pretty much skipped this entire scene/period and fast-forwarded straight to Nirvana.
> 
> ...



Really want to see that. 

Last night, I watched Hot Fuzz, which was excellent. Very


----------



## Dubversion (May 1, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> American Hardcore



excellent, just found a torrent for that, cheers


----------



## Sunspots (May 1, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Really want to see that.



Then you should've come along to The Cube last night!


----------



## Sunspots (May 1, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> excellent, just found a torrent for that, cheers



There's a fair bit of nostalgic self-mythologizing by middle-aged american men (-which reminded me of _Dogtown and Z-Boys_...).  Then again, the mainstream wasn't particularly interested at the time, so I guess it's up to these guys to tell their story themselves.

Worth watching, anyway...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 1, 2007)

Blood Diamond.

There I am, watching this movie about brown people, sitting there in the family room, me and my brown kid.

I say to him, 'you can see how lucky we are'. Even though it's hollywood, it brings home how obscenely, perversely, grotesquely lucky we are here in the developed world.


----------



## loud 1 (May 1, 2007)

fear-n-loathing said:
			
		

> super troopers - one of the funniest films ever made




good aye!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2007)

The Squid And The Whale - excruciating and hilarious drama about a family in the midst of divorce. Reminiscent of Happiness, esp the scene in which a little boy drinks whisky and masturbates whilst listening to Tangerine Dream's Love On A Fast Train


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 2, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> There I am, watching this movie about brown people, sitting there in the family room, me and my brown kid.
> 
> I say to him, 'you can see how lucky we are'. Even though it's hollywood, it brings home how obscenely, perversely, grotesquely lucky we are here in the developed world.



maybe you should watch the news in a south london pub.
tis just as educational.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 3, 2007)

Today/this evening I watched a superb Korean film called Memories of Murder.  Add it to your list if you like Se7en-type murder/mystery/thriller films, and korean films.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2007)

Oz season 1 ep 1-4 - megagrim


----------



## Dubversion (May 3, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> The Squid And The Whale - excruciating and hilarious drama about a family in the midst of divorce. Reminiscent of Happiness, esp the scene in which a little boy drinks whisky and masturbates whilst listening to Tangerine Dream's Love On A Fast Train




it's good, isn't it? Laura Linney specially. Thought Jeff Daniels wasn't quite right, but the rest was great


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2007)

I dunno, I thought he was ideal!


----------



## Belushi (May 3, 2007)

The new King Kong, didnt think much of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2007)

Not even the penisworms?


----------



## tastebud (May 3, 2007)

I watched A Short Film About Love.
The beautiful music score always distracts me when I watch his films.


----------



## purves grundy (May 4, 2007)

_Notes On A Scandal_ - not bad

_Bobby_ - bloody excellent

_Hellraiser_ - for the umpteenth time. It left my girlfriend feeling depressed 

And yesterday I was overjoyed to receive in the post the first series of _The Thick of It_ and _ManStrokeWoman_ - read so many good things about the former, know nothing about the latter. Nice gift though


----------



## Onslow (May 4, 2007)

Not last night but the night before, i watched Capote and have been annoying every fucker since by trying to do the voice.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 4, 2007)

Onslow said:
			
		

> Not last night but the night before, i watched Capote and have been annoying every fucker since by trying to do the voice.




That's a really good film that is.

I bet loads of people try to do the voice after they see it. 


I halfheartedly watched "Big Fish".


----------



## corporate whore (May 4, 2007)

The Hot Spot - engaging, kinda smart, swooned over Jennifer Connolly


----------



## sojourner (May 4, 2007)

11:14

Bought it off the telly.  Was quite entertaining in a stoned-on-the-couch kinda way


----------



## fear-n-loathing (May 4, 2007)

Superman Returns - too long, too slow and not enough action


----------



## foamy (May 4, 2007)

Pans Labyrinth.   but scary - i had to bite on my finger 3 times, not that i'm ever jumpy at films but there was something about the bottle and the rabbit hunters eye that got me


----------



## Dubversion (May 4, 2007)

The Good Girl. great cast - Tim Blake Nelson, John C Reilly, Jake Gylenhaal, the ever lovely Zooey Deschanel - but not all that. An inconsequential faux-indie movie that I think wanted to be more haunting or affecting than it was. And Aniston just isn't up to her role, IMO


----------



## mr_eko (May 6, 2007)

The Prestige - a really original and stylish film. Excellent acting and superbly shot.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2007)

mr_eko said:
			
		

> The Prestige - a really original and stylish film. Excellent acting and superbly shot.



Yes, I loved it.  One of my favourite films this decade...


----------



## corporate whore (May 7, 2007)

A Very Long Engagement, from the people that brought you Amelie.

Lots of beautiful washed out colour, some great editing and I'll be damned if it isn't an anti-war movie dressed up as a romantic melodrama.

Lots of the same cast as Amelie, including the excellent Dominique Pinon, Ticky Holgado and Audrey Tatou, plus an unheralded, French speaking cameo by Jodie Foster   

It's ace.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 7, 2007)

Hooray! My dad has, um, gifted me with series 2 of The Wire, which has prompted Mr K to start watching series 1 - so I've been watching that again. Still awesome, can't wait to start the second lot.


----------



## Dubversion (May 7, 2007)

Art School Confidential - same team as Ghost World, but not as good. Fairly enjoyable  but didn't seem to be able to decide quite what it wanted to be.


----------



## mr_eko (May 7, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine - not what I was expecting and the beauty pagent stuff at end was a bit disturbing but I really enjoyed it made me smile.


----------



## axon (May 7, 2007)

Cocaine Cowboys.  Documentary about where Miami got it's money from.  Had some interesting facts, apparently in the early 80s there was more actual cash being deposited in Miami banks than there was in the rest of the whole of USA put together!


----------



## G. Fieendish (May 8, 2007)

Borat....._(Aaaarggghhhh....!!!!)_


----------



## Pie 1 (May 8, 2007)

Thank You For Smoking - kind of amusing while it's on, but it's really just an off the shelf satire by numbers jobby.

Wolf Creek - 'Kin ell  
I thought it was really, really well made, the cinematography is stunning & the build up is fucking intense. Not a nice film at all though.


----------



## Dubversion (May 8, 2007)

Serenity.

erm.. it's a bit shit.


----------



## tastebud (May 8, 2007)

i watched spider the other night (david cronenberg) only to realise after about twenty minutes that i had seen it before. i see no record of this on this thread though  it's very good actually.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 8, 2007)

Watched Hard Candy at home - it provoked lots of discussion but no real consensus!  Bit of a head fuck film really.

Went to see 300 at the IMAX last night - which was the perfect film for that screen and sound system.  I think it has to be the most marketed for men film I have ever seen.  If you want to see a 1,800 pack (300 men with 6 packs) - this is the film for you!  It was the perfect BH Monday fluff though!


----------



## ScallyWag II (May 8, 2007)

The Pledge, thought it was good, didn't expect the ending though


----------



## fear-n-loathing (May 8, 2007)

axon said:
			
		

> Cocaine Cowboys.  Documentary about where Miami got it's money from.  Had some interesting facts, apparently in the early 80s there was more actual cash being deposited in Miami banks than there was in the rest of the whole of USA put together!



been wanting to watch that for ages but can't find it anywhere


----------



## Bazza (May 8, 2007)

Erin Brocovich - superb film. 

Then two episodes of The Worst Week of My Life...which made me laugh a lot despite how irritating the main guy can be.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 8, 2007)

mr_eko said:
			
		

> Little Miss Sunshine - not what I was expecting and the beauty pagent stuff at end was a bit disturbing but I really enjoyed it made me smile.


Me too! great film, funny


----------



## Iam (May 8, 2007)

Blood Diamond.

It was... disturbing. And that's about it, really.

Why did they allow DiCaprio to attempt that awful Saf Afrikaan accent, eh?


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 8, 2007)

fear-n-loathing said:
			
		

> been wanting to watch that for ages but can't find it anywhere



sent you a PM


----------



## Dubversion (May 8, 2007)

i have THREE Santo movies ready to watch


----------



## Cloud (May 8, 2007)

That 2nd Bridget Jones film and it was shit


----------



## Cloud (May 8, 2007)

Oh and I watched Mad Max today which was not shit


----------



## mr_eko (May 8, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Blood Diamond.
> 
> It was... disturbing. And that's about it, really.
> 
> Why did they allow DiCaprio to attempt that awful Saf Afrikaan accent, eh?



the accent was meant to be from Rhodesia/Zimbabwe.  It's not perfect throughout but I thought that with all things considered he did ok. The film it's self was also aight but a bit overlong


----------



## Sunspots (May 9, 2007)

Went to the cinema to see _Love Story_.  





http://www.myspace.com/lovestorydocumentary


----------



## Teepee (May 9, 2007)

Gattaca. Seriously underrated film.


----------



## purves grundy (May 9, 2007)

_Clean, Shaven._

Into the mind of a bloke suffering from schizophrenia. The way radio static is used to create the voices he hears is brilliant, and pretty disturbing. 

Not an easy watch.


----------



## Sunspots (May 9, 2007)

Double bill at the cinema tonight of _Performance_ and _The Filth & The Fury_.


----------



## Dante (May 10, 2007)

Hot Fuzz... had weird dreams of sandford falls and bedford falls mixing together...

Jimmy stewart and sean pegg in the same movie... arrrrrrrgh


----------



## corporate whore (May 10, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Never seen Blow Out, think I've got it recorded. I'll give it a look.



So I saw Blow Out - really good. Travolta was an alright actor once upon a time. I stand by my earlier comments about de Palma, though. He has made some good films, but not for a while.

Also watched Little Miss Sunshine - charming. Loved Alan Arkin - busy? I had second degree burns on my johnson! - and Dwayne cracked me up.


----------



## dlx1 (May 10, 2007)

The Negotiator 

Chicago's two top negotiators must face each other. One of them is holding hostages. The other is demanding surrender. And everyone's holding their breath

Kevin Spacey
Samuel L. Jackson

(1998)


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 10, 2007)

The Pervert's guide to cinema with Zlavoj Zizek. I never realised that the Marx Brothers represented the ego, the Superego and the Id. Great stuff.


----------



## Sunspots (May 10, 2007)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> The Pervert's guide to cinema with Zlavoj Zizek. I never realised that the Marx Brothers represented the ego, the Superego and the Id. Great stuff.



(((Zeppo)))


----------



## ramjamclub (May 10, 2007)

heavy and confusing. Could have been a better plot, ending not very satisfactory.http://imdb.com/title/tt0206634/


----------



## bellator (May 11, 2007)

Da Vince Code, utter pile of cack!


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2007)

Against the Wall

About the Attica prison riot.  Was better than I thought it'd be, but not brilliant


----------



## rollinder (May 11, 2007)

Alien 
still works after being ripped off and parodied (especially _that_ scene - who was it who did a version with Sooty that god ripped off by an advert for somewhere like Pontins?  )

this amazon review is so true though - she must have really liked that cat



> All it shows is how important a cat can be. Saving a cat is the ultimate mission of an entire space crew. You can go on searching for your most important crew "the cat", even if you know that death is around the corner. To carry your cat caring duty you can ignore the last call for help from your fellow human crew members. This film is a must see for all cat lovers and animal care organizations who care more for animals than the hungry humans.


----------



## Reno (May 11, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> Alien
> still works after being ripped off and parodied (especially _that_ scene - who was it who did a version with Sooty that god ripped off by an advert for somewhere like Pontins?  )
> 
> this amazon review is so true though - she must have really liked that cat



Hey, I'd save my cat too.


----------



## dlx1 (May 12, 2007)

Smokin' Aces

 
 massive list of stars


----------



## dlx1 (May 12, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Blood Diamond.
> 
> It was... disturbing. And that's about it, really.
> 
> Why did they allow DiCaprio to attempt that awful Saf Afrikaan accent, eh?



I did think not a bad attempt.

good film


----------



## purves grundy (May 12, 2007)

_Mark of Cain_

Excellent. However, I usually stick a porno on for a quick barclays post-evening film, but I didn't feel like it after this one


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2007)

I've just had three days off watching undemanding popcorn fare:
The Hills Have Eyes (remake) - very disappointing cos I like Switchblade Romance - it was the antithesis to it - no horror, no tension, nothing worthy of a horror film really
Alien Versus Predator - dreadful but typical PW Anderson fare - almost worth it for the production design, but not quite.
The Sum Of All Fears - borderline offensive thriller about the nuking of Baltimore with That Wanker: Ben Affleck - it was shit, not enough tension and takes ages to get going - it wasn't my choice alright?
State Of Play - Paul Abbott's political thriller for the BBC - didn't watch it when it was on the telly - all the above films were supposed to be nail-biting suspense films, but failed woefully - this is spot on, though I didn't get the ending (if someone else has seen this, please explain via PM cos I don't want to spoil it for anyone else). David Yates, who directed it, also did the excellent Sex Traffic, so he is a director to watch, though I see he's doing the next Harry Potter. Hmmm.
ETA - I've just looked at IMdB and no wonder I didn't get then ending of State Of Play - there's another three episodes! D'oh!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2007)

Oh and I finished season 3 of The Wire - fucking devastating - can anyone get me a snide copy of series 4?


----------



## dada (May 12, 2007)

little miss sunshine

wonderful film.
made me smile.
love how they trashed the beauty pageant. lol!!!!


----------



## Sunspots (May 12, 2007)

_Slaughterhouse Five_


----------



## Reno (May 12, 2007)

Two 70's/early 80's star vehicles featuring some camp hilarity and choice fashion moments: 

"Mahogany" starring Diana Ross as an aspiring fashion designer and model being stalked by psychotic closet case Anthony Perkins and "The Fan", starring Lauren Bacall as a fading movie star being stalked by psychotic closet case Michael Biehn.


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 12, 2007)

dada said:
			
		

> little miss sunshine
> 
> wonderful film.
> made me smile.
> love how they trashed the beauty pageant. lol!!!!



yeah, i saw this the other day too.
grandpa is the greatest!!




			
				Orang Utan said:
			
		

> The Hills Have Eyes (remake) - very disappointing cos I like Switchblade Romance - it was the antithesis to it - no horror, no tension, nothing worthy of a horror film really



this film sickened me.
i love horrors but the remake was unwatchable.
overly and offensively violent.


saw another HK gangsta flick - 'wo hu.'
pretty good...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2007)

I barely flinched at Hills Have Eyes - didn't think it was anything to write home about, violence-wise or horror-wise.


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2007)

Film 4: 

Long Kiss Goodnight = crap
Sin-Eater = Crap 

4 .5 hours of my life wasted


----------



## moonsi til (May 13, 2007)

I watched The Da Vinci Code....I thought it was Ok....I watched it on my own and was a little worried that I was going to have nightmares due to that ghost guy......*shudder*...


----------



## Dubversion (May 13, 2007)

A Bout De Souffle, finally

hard to have an opinion about it really, because you know so much about it anyway. It's SO 'french new wave', it's almost camp now ("what's your ambition?", "I want to become immortal.... and then die") but it was certainly enjoyable, and the leads were great. I dunno, it's impossible nearly 50 years later to appreciate the editing etc for the impact it must have had. But yeh, it was fun


----------



## dada (May 13, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> yeah, i saw this the other day too.
> grandpa is the greatest!!


yea, his character cracked me up...
'have sex with lots and lots of women. not just one, but a lot of them!'




			
				CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> saw another HK gangsta flick - 'wo hu.'
> pretty good...


what do you do with them vcds after you watched them?
may i borrow some? only the good ones though.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 13, 2007)

Finished our rewatch of series 1 of The Wire - Mr K has lately got into it, so I've been watching it again with him which has been fucking awesome. Not only do I now have a fellow Wire addict to discuss it with (so satisfying!), but I also got so much out of it the second time around that I just couldn't have picked up on the initial watch...this shit is just flawless. Best tv series ever IMO.

And now we get to embark upon series 2 together, knowing there's another two series after that! Pure bliss.


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 13, 2007)

dada said:
			
		

> what do you do with them vcds after you watched them?
> may i borrow some? only the good ones though.



out of 400 HK dollars worth of VCDs, i think you'd only enjoy one!
lend it to you next time...

saw 'the edukators' over the w/end.
a little preachy but  overall good.
not use to german movies...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 14, 2007)

Smokin Aces. (slight spoliers) 

I was really looking forward to this but it was a tottal mess. Some cool bits and some nice Afleck death . 

Too much waffle too. Massive amounts of dialogue to explain the film at the begining and the end. It all felt sloppy. 

Still, I think I have a soft spot for it somehow.


----------



## elevendayempire (May 14, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Smokin Aces. (slight spoliers)
> 
> I was really looking forward to this but it was a tottal mess. Some cool bits and some nice Afleck death .
> 
> ...


Liar. You watched Battlestar Galactica while touching yourself inappropriately. 

SG


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 14, 2007)

I watched Lilya-4-Ever with my housemate. I welled up, she cried. It's awfully depressing and upsetting, mainly because it is all too realistic, but it has guts.

I felt that it addressed a lot of problems at once but in a well orchestrated way - poverty, sex slavery, grooming, politics, relationships etc.


----------



## Dubversion (May 14, 2007)

just watched Glengarry Glen Ross - very stagey, very self-conscious somehow, but some good performances (even from Spacey) and Pacino in a good spin on his usual scenery-chewing style


----------



## Grandma Death (May 15, 2007)

Casion Royale and the Devil Wears Prada. Both incredibly average movies.


----------



## Grandma Death (May 15, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> just watched Glengarry Glen Ross - very stagey, very self-conscious somehow, but some good performances (even from Spacey) and Pacino in a good spin on his usual scenery-chewing style



One of my favourite films. For me jack lemmon steals the show-great performance.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 15, 2007)

*with spoiler*




			
				dada said:
			
		

> little miss sunshine
> 
> wonderful film.
> made me smile.
> love how they trashed the beauty pageant. lol!!!!


you might want to put a slight spoiler note on this


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 15, 2007)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> Casion Royale and the Devil Wears Prada. Both incredibly average movies.




I turned Casino Royale off after 5 minutes. 



Try 'This is England' 

I really liked it, though some bits were hard to watch. Not because they were super violent or anything just uneasy viewing. Somehow it felt like a rathe honest film even if I'm not too sure what I mean by that.


----------



## foamy (May 15, 2007)

*The Wind That Shakes The Barley* - it made me uncharacteristically hide behind my hands, maybe in hindsight it wasnt a great sunday evening before bed film  
*
World Trade Centre* - i was actually surprised by this, how it seemed quite futile. But i love the Marine


----------



## foamy (May 15, 2007)

*The Sentinel* - ok for a kind of 'turn your brain off' afternoon. i really should put better films on my lovefilm list but i've seen so mand DVDs i dont know what to choose


----------



## corporate whore (May 16, 2007)

36 - quality French copper corruption flick with a fantastically moustachioed Gerard Depardieu and the oh-so-cool Danny Autiel

C'est tres bon.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2007)

Deathwatch - poor WW1-horror film set in a haunted trench

The Last House On Dead End Street - one of the most notorious banned 'video nasties' - absolutely no artistic merit whatsoever - not particularly disturbing either, just really really bad - though there is a strange bit in which a pornographer is forced to fellate a dildo made from a deer's hoof

Hallam Foe - Jamie Bell starrer about a disturbed voyeur - poor overall but some great location footage of the rooftops of Edinburgh

I'm Not Scared - great little Italian film about a country boy who discovers that people in his home village have kidnapped a rich boy and are keeping him in a hole in the ground


----------



## Belushi (May 16, 2007)

Got round to watching Pans Labyrinth last night, best film I've watched in a long time. Absolutely magical, a film about fantasy rather than a fantasy film, full of allegories and metaphor.


----------



## Dante (May 16, 2007)

Ronin, forgot how good that car chase was

Shadow boxer -Helen Mirren and Cuba Gooding Jr having sex...um....

Lost in Space - pure camp fun, well actually no, it was a bit crap. should have remmeberd that

The Negotiator hadn't seen that in an age, but tis dead good.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2007)

Oh, and I watched Good Night And Good Luck - bit dull, lots of smoking


----------



## Dante (May 16, 2007)

think that Goodnight Goodluck is a great film, though i cant stop chain smoking when i watch it. Ed Murrow has a lot to answer for


----------



## May Kasahara (May 16, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm Not Scared - great little Italian film about a country boy who discovers that people in his home village have kidnapped a rich boy and are keeping him in a hole in the ground



I've borrowed this off a mate and it's awaiting watchment at the moment. Have you read the book? It's fucking brilliant.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 16, 2007)

*chikentikkamasala*

double post, hell u75 is snail slow the last couple of days. more than 30 secs to load a page


----------



## ramjamclub (May 16, 2007)

*chickentikkamasala*

If you want a chaotic film this is one to watch. It was all over the place. Looked and felt like a first time director out of film academy.
http://imdb.com/title/tt0449000/
Watched it last night and then realised it was a gay film. Hadn't read the (in Dutch) synopsis properly. Terrible acting, very chaotic

posted on another thread, I know.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 17, 2007)

Watched The Devil's Backbone - alone at home (not a good idea!  )

It's just bloody amazing.  Loved it, tempted to watch it again straight away!

Have got An Inconvenient Truth to watch next but will prolly watch an Almodovar tonight to keep the Spanish theme up and running.


----------



## Yetman (May 17, 2007)

Once Were Warriors - shit acting but decent enough storyline


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Watched The Devil's Backbone - alone at home (not a good idea!  ).



I forgot I had this on DVD. It didn't look that amazing from the trailer but by this recomendation I guess I should have a go this weekend.


----------



## Reno (May 17, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Watched The Devil's Backbone - alone at home (not a good idea!  )
> 
> It's just bloody amazing.  Loved it, tempted to watch it again straight away!
> 
> Have got An Inconvenient Truth to watch next but will prolly watch an Almodovar tonight to keep the Spanish theme up and running.



Maybe it's because I saw it a few years before, but I prefer The Devil's Backbone to Pan's Labyrinth. I thought the later film went over much of the same ground with less complexity and I preferred the genuinely spooky ghost boy to the slightly rubbery fairy tale creatures whose movements reminded me too often of twee mime artists. The earlier film also struck me as having more interesting adult characters and relationships and the scene with the explosion is absolutely stunning, there is nothing to equal it in any of Del Toro's other films. Not that I didn't like Pan's Labyrinth too, but I think it has become somewhat overrated and isn't quite as deep as some people make it out to be.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 17, 2007)

What I really liked about it was (SPOILER ALERT) at the end when Jacinto is being pulled under by Santi I was thinking ....NOOOOOOO THE GOLD!!!  In another film Santi may have rescued the gold to give to the remaining orphans - but not in this, the ghosts helped but the orphans, ultimately, whilst they escaped with their lives were clearly heading out into a wilderness beyond which was a war!  It was not a happy ending really.  But there was SO much to the film. I'm still thinking about it now - especially the significance of the "devil's backbone" itself.  Brill film.  I'm not sure which I like more - this one certainly felt a bit darker to me - but that may have been as I watched it alone on the sofa from under a blanket - it was really quite frightening!!


----------



## sojourner (May 17, 2007)

Bread and Roses


Good stuff


----------



## Pie 1 (May 18, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> just watched Glengarry Glen Ross - very stagey, very self-conscious somehow, but some good performances (even from Spacey) and Pacino in a good spin on his usual scenery-chewing style



This reminded me that I'd still not seen this.
Watched it last night and really enjoyed it - thought the stagey/play feel was done well & Jack Lemmon was great.


----------



## Bazza (May 18, 2007)

My girlfriend came back from a business trip with loads of free DVDs for me including the Trials of Life and Blue Planet box sets (David Attenborough). So, I watched the first episode of Trials of Life. 

I love David Attenborough, I now have almost all the dvds!!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2007)

28 Weeks Later - better than the original, though with a rather ludicrous plot, but it's a zombie movie for fuck's sake. Pretty intense. Chilodren Of Men - best British sci-fi in years. Brillianty paced, brilliantly shot, brilliantly realised. Best last line of a character ever. Best car chase ever.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2007)

oh, and Clerks 2 - well, it's pretty funny I guess.


----------



## Bazza (May 18, 2007)

You watched 3 dvds last night?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2007)

2, saw 28 Weeks Later at the cinema, though it's not unusual for me to watch 3. Been off work this week, so seen about 10 so far


----------



## Pie 1 (May 18, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Chilodren Of Men - brilliantly shot, brilliantly realised.



The attention to detail, production design wise, is an absolute joy. 
& that 10 minute single camera shot following him through the camp is amazing too.


----------



## Bazza (May 18, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> 2, saw 28 Weeks Later at the cinema, though it's not unusual for me to watch 3. Been off work this week, so seen about 10 so far



Fair enough. You must be a smoker. 

I was off work last week, went to the cinema which had only 4 other people in it. It was super.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2007)

Why must I be a smoker?


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 18, 2007)

a scanner darkly - was so looking forward to see this...and got disappointed as usual. rubbish. boring. too much dialogue.


----------



## foamy (May 18, 2007)

*King Kong* -  i had to leave it a long time before seeing this but i'm glad i eventually did. My favourite bit has got to be the Diplodocus's all falling over each other


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2007)

The penisworms are the best


----------



## foamy (May 18, 2007)

the ones with teeth?
i liked it when they ate the guy head first, gave me an idea for a hat design....


----------



## Bazza (May 18, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Why must I be a smoker?



Forget it. Only commented because I wouldn't be able to watch 3 films in a day unless I'd smoked.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2007)

Bazza said:
			
		

> Forget it. Only commented because I wouldn't be able to watch 3 films in a day unless I'd smoked.


  
What a strange thing to say! What's watching telly/cinema got to do with smoking?


----------



## Bazza (May 18, 2007)

Stop it. You're making me feel like a right pothead.  Speaking personally, I don't have the patience to watch 3 films in the day unless I was very relaxed, however, I appreciate that plenty of others don't have this issue.


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 18, 2007)

i'd love to watch 3 films a day...i reckon i could watch 5 or 6 a day...
and if that was a job, it'd be the coolest one ever.


----------



## Bazza (May 18, 2007)

It's definitley my attention span that's the problem here then.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2007)

Bazza said:
			
		

> Stop it. You're making me feel like a right pothead.  Speaking personally, I don't have the patience to watch 3 films in the day unless I was very relaxed, however, I appreciate that plenty of others don't have this issue.


Oh, _that_ kind of smoking   
I'm not usually stoned when watching films, as I tend to forget I've watched em


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 18, 2007)

Bazza said:
			
		

> It's definitley my attention span that's the problem here then.



hang on...you smoke and watch films?
don't you get confused? 
smoking...does it improve your attention span?
cos when i smoke and watch a film (especially a drama or a complex sci-fi), i do lose the plot.


----------



## LDR (May 18, 2007)

I watched Spiderman III yesterday and I thought it was a big pile of shit.


----------



## Bazza (May 18, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> hang on...you smoke and watch films?
> don't you get confused?
> smoking...does it improve your attention span?
> cos when i smoke and watch a film (especially a drama or a complex sci-fi), i do lose the plot.



Yes. No, I don't get confused and I certainly follow the plot. If not, I wouldn't smoke. 

It doesn't increase my attention span, it just ensures I don't get bored sitting down. 

One film I can do. Just not three in a day.


----------



## Reno (May 18, 2007)

Bazza said:
			
		

> Yes. No, I don't get confused and I certainly follow the plot. If not, I wouldn't smoke.
> 
> It doesn't increase my attention span, it just ensures I don't get bored sitting down.
> 
> One film I can do. Just not three in a day.



I watched twelve films in 24 hours once (Scala Cinema horror preview event in the late 80's) At home I've watched up to six films in a row.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2007)

My trouble is I never get bored of sitting down. So I watch a lot of films. Better than telly at any rate.


----------



## Bazza (May 18, 2007)

Reno, that's exactly what it is.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 18, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> My trouble is I never get bored of sitting down.



 Of all the things that come to mind when I think of you, sitting down probably ranks below displays of physical aggression and watching Allie McBeal marathons.


----------



## stroober (May 18, 2007)

Oceans 12 - nae bad


----------



## MikeMcc (May 18, 2007)

Apocalypse Now (Redux)


----------



## G. Fieendish (May 19, 2007)

_The Peter Jackson remake of King Kong...._


----------



## softybabe (May 19, 2007)

Saw III   bit stupid and bloody; definitely preluding to a Saw IV


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2007)

last night i watched spiderman 2  and 3 

two was fairly good as they go....  the bits of parkers life kinda sucked but i  really liked doc ock  so that made up for it

then i saw 3 ...  it fairly much sucked....  if i wasn't able to fast forward thrugh  the crappy  bits  with his  strange personality changes  i woulda stoped watching.....  the fight scenes were ok though


----------



## G. Fieendish (May 19, 2007)

Re:last post
You mean the bits where the Venom Symbiot tries to control Parker's mind, & as a result, his personality changes....?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 19, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Oh, _that_ kind of smoking
> I'm not usually stoned when watching films, as I tend to forget I've watched em



Yeah, I tend to find that watching films stoned is a great idea for about half of one film.  After that it either turns into one big blur, or by the time the second film comes on, you keep thinking it's still the first film.

For instance, I watched the Truman Show whilst stoned, and then watched Only Fools and Horses.  I kept thinking that Rodney and Delboy were in the midst of some huge conspiracy where Peckham was just a massive imaginary theme park...


----------



## Strumpet (May 19, 2007)

Hogfather. Loved it!   
Chaos - Was quite good....


----------



## N_igma (May 19, 2007)

The Big Lebowski for the 100th time. Love that show! 

"Life does not stop and start at your convenience you little piece of shit!"


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 19, 2007)

28 weeks later.

first 30 mins was amazing!!!!
the intro. the cottage sequence gave the goosebumps.

the rest of the film was so-so.


----------



## bellator (May 20, 2007)

Lord of War, twas ok.


----------



## mr_eko (May 20, 2007)

Carandiru.  It is Brazillian,  a true about about a massacre that took place in a prison. Told from the pov of the prison doctor who was providing free medical care.  It's no City of God but it's pretty good & I enjoyed it.


----------



## Dubversion (May 20, 2007)

His Girl Friday.

still stunning stuff, even after seeing it a few times.


----------



## corporate whore (May 20, 2007)

Munich. Meh.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 21, 2007)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> Re:last post
> You mean the bits where the Venom Symbiot tries to control Parker's mind, & as a result, his personality changes....?



if an alien symbiont tried to take over my mind i'm fairly certain  no parts of me would react  by doing a dance routine through a bar


----------



## purves grundy (May 21, 2007)

_Secretary_

phwooar


----------



## souljacker (May 21, 2007)

Thank you for Smoking

Twas good, sort of. Quite funny, I thought.


----------



## Dubversion (May 21, 2007)

a few more Wires.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2007)

On to series 4 now!


----------



## foo (May 21, 2007)

missed Made In England by a day at the cinema -  got hold of a pirate and watched it last night. 

very good, but not nearly as hard hitting as i thought it was going to be, (probably cos of the hype etc.)


----------



## Dubversion (May 21, 2007)

ah, we're still on series one. trouble is, we keep stopping for a couple of weeks cos we're busy and it's taking  a third of the next episode to remember what's going on.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> missed Made In England by a day at the cinema -  got hold of a pirate and watched it last night.
> 
> very good, but not nearly as hard hitting as i thought it was going to be, (probably cos of the hype etc.)


Do you mean This Is England?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> ah, we're still on series one. trouble is, we keep stopping for a couple of weeks cos we're busy and it's taking  a third of the next episode to remember what's going on.


Just blitz it!


----------



## Dubversion (May 21, 2007)

we're busy people, innit?


----------



## foo (May 21, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Do you mean This Is England?




oops yes, yes i do.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> oops yes, yes i do.


wally


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> we're busy people, innit?


You have to make time for The Wire!


----------



## May Kasahara (May 21, 2007)

Oh indeed


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Oh indeed


I feel I have to question Dub's commitment to the greatest show on television - we should take it away from him as he is obviously not worthy enough to be allowed to see it.


----------



## Dubversion (May 21, 2007)

the counter-argument is that something so good needs to be appreciated over time rather than guzzled down. A fine vintage rather than supermarket plonk.

But you two are fucking philistines so you wouldn't appreciate that


----------



## baldrick (May 21, 2007)

a pirate of spiderman 3.  it was terrible cheesy nonsense interspersed with special effects and the picture quality was appalling.  i went to bed before an hour was up.  boring


----------



## fear-n-loathing (May 21, 2007)

The Hunted with del torro in it, absolute rubbish turned it off after half an hour


----------



## heartof gold (May 21, 2007)

the break up.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 21, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> But you two are fucking philistines so you wouldn't appreciate that



I was going to craft a witty and unimpeachable proof that this is not so, but then I noticed a review of the special edition DVD release of _Summer School_ on The Onion and decided instead to spend a blissful 30 minutes or so renewing my acquaintance.

True story.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> the counter-argument is that something so good needs to be appreciated over time rather than guzzled down. A fine vintage rather than supermarket plonk.
> 
> But you two are fucking philistines so you wouldn't appreciate that


If the civilised world ended tomorrow, at least me and May will have watched seasons 1-3 of The Wire - we'd have that much more to talk about, before the conversation runs out and we all attack each other with rusty spoons. YOU will have got beyond that point way before us though.


----------



## Bazza (May 21, 2007)

I watched Hostel for 20 minutes. I'd seen it before but I challenged my girlfriend to see how much she could get through.

I'm off to Bratislava (where the film is set) next week for a stag do and I made the fatal error of telling my girlfriend that we're being greeted by female hosts upon arrival  and the subsequent conversation interupted the viewing!


----------



## Reno (May 21, 2007)

London to Brighton. Well made and well acted, but rather cynical British calling card film which wrings all its suspense and from the possibility of an eleven year old girl getting raped and murdered. The end is thoroughly unbelievable.


----------



## corporate whore (May 22, 2007)

The Hound of The Baskervilles - 1959 Hammer version with Peter Cushing as Holmes and Christopher Lee as Baskerville. 

A two-pipe movie.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine - very good but not as amazing as it's hyped up to be - very sweet though - the Grandad is ace and fantastic acting all round.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2007)

Oh, and Jackass 2 - lots of people getting hurt. I laughed all the way through, so it must be a 'good' film then.


----------



## Dubversion (May 22, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Little Miss Sunshine - very good but not as amazing as it's hyped up to be - very sweet though - the Grandad is ace and fantastic acting all round.




Alan Arkin rules.


----------



## Kanda (May 22, 2007)

I thought Lil Miss Sunshine was really dull. If it wasn't for Arkin I would have turned it off.

I watched Deja Vu yesterday, was ok. Typical Bruckheimer/Scott stuff.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Oh, and Jackass 2 - lots of people getting hurt. I laughed all the way through, so it must be a 'good' film then.


I watched this and Borat. 

I thought they were alright but that might just have been because I had such low expectations of both. 

Nice plane haze viewing


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2007)

I thought Little Miss Sunshine was a bit overrated too.  The only bit that had me laughing all that much was the porn/corpse confusion bit with the copper.


----------



## rollinder (May 22, 2007)

last night - last episode of Doctor Who - City Of Death (about bloody time)

tonight first episode of Doctor Who Carnival Of Monsters 

grey buricrats shooting a rioting commoner and having to deal with fairground entertainers who don't realised that entertainments een banned as it's unproductive for the workers, Pertwee talking to chickens  

"They've no sense of responsibility. Give them a hygiene chamber and they store fossil fuel in it."


----------



## purves grundy (May 23, 2007)

_The Descent_

The very idea of going caving and making yourself tiny enough to squeeze through damp passages which are probably gonna fall in any minute is terrifying enough for me without adding carnivorous crawly humanoid monsters.

A 'descent' enough watch though, and refreshing to have a horror in which everybody dies in the end.


----------



## sojourner (May 23, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Little Miss Sunshine - very good but not as amazing as it's hyped up to be - very sweet though - the Grandad is ace and fantastic acting all round.


It's one of those extremely rare films that actually had me laughing my fucking head off - on me own.  Absolutely loved it, ending was fantastic  


I watched Red Road - which was really good - loved the direction (Dogme-style I believe, having looked it up - I like it), story was good (could have been a bit tighter, worked out what had happened fairly early on), but Katie Dickie was excellent in it, as was Tony Curran


----------



## ringo (May 24, 2007)

The Draughtsman's Contract.

Great film; smart, intricate and beautifully shot. Newly converted to an online DVd club with lists of decent films instead of car chase/gun fight/blockbuster shite.


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2007)

Sexy Beast _finally_

I've had the chance to watch it several times now, and kept falling asleep, so rented it instead

 Ben Kingsley


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 24, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> last night - last episode of Doctor Who - City Of Death (about bloody time)
> 
> tonight first episode of Doctor Who Carnival Of Monsters
> 
> ...


Both good eps. 

City of Death holds many childhood memories for me. 

Monsters has some Pertwee fight action.


----------



## rollinder (May 24, 2007)

watched the rest of it last night


----------



## Dubversion (May 24, 2007)

watched Ginger Snaps again,  with Pie Eye and Pie sister.

enjoyed it all over again. Really amusing and OTT symbolism, modern fairy tale stuff


----------



## gaijingirl (May 24, 2007)

Been watching the 2nd series of The Smoking Room which never seemed to get popular - as with all TV series I never got to see many of them on first airing due to never being around enough.  Just finished the first series.  It makes me laugh lots because it really does remind me of when I smoked and worked in various offices....


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 25, 2007)

the host - disappointing. dull. directionless. had no idea on what it wanted to be.


----------



## mhendo (May 26, 2007)

The Departed

Perfectly decent film, but not as good as the hype, IMO, and certainly not Scorsese's best, as some have asserted.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 26, 2007)

past few nights....

blood diamond...it was fuckin good imo, i dont care.

children of men...it was stupid imo, care not.

night at the museum...fuckin dumb.

zoolander...an all time favourite 


its merMAN, MERMAN...heh


----------



## purves grundy (May 26, 2007)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> children of men...it was stupid imo, care not.


it's fookin brill, ya great donut


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 26, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> the host - disappointing. dull. directionless. had no idea on what it wanted to be.



is that that Korean movie you're refering to? Original title "Gwoemul" downloaded it a couple of days ago thinking of watching it this weekend


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 26, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> The Departed
> 
> Perfectly decent film, but not as good as the hype, IMO, and certainly not Scorsese's best, as some have asserted.



Have you seen the original Asian version "Infernal Affairs" ? you may like that better, I did


----------



## May Kasahara (May 26, 2007)

_I'm Not Scared_

As Orang Utan said, this is a superb film and so true to the book. Loved it, especially the inventive cinematography.


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 26, 2007)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> is that that Korean movie you're refering to? Original title "Gwoemul" downloaded it a couple of days ago thinking of watching it this weekend



that's the one...
and i hope your download has subtitles!


----------



## passenger (May 26, 2007)

Sunshine.. great film wicked affects


----------



## bmd (May 26, 2007)

Old Joy.

Fell asleep, wished I hadn't, gf loved it.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 26, 2007)

Snakes on a plane
link
OTT plot, good action, too many clichés propped into one film.
Jackson plays his inimitable self.


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 26, 2007)

smokin' aces...

shit cast. shit and overcomplicated storyline. all looks and no show.


----------



## bmd (May 27, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> smokin' aces...
> 
> shit cast. shit and overcomplicated storyline. all looks and no show.



Rubbish innit.

Speaking of which...Pirates of the Caribbean 3. Toilet, although Capt Barbiturate saved the day with a great performance.


----------



## oddworld (May 27, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Rubbish innit.
> 
> Speaking of which...Pirates of the Caribbean 3. Toilet, although Capt Barbiturate saved the day with a great performance.



  Bobsly


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 27, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> that's the one...
> and i hope your download has subtitles!



Yeah I made sure of that, Although the opening scene in english had me a little confused


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2007)

World Trade Centre

Basically, Nicolas Cage covered in gravel, and lots of rubble falling 


There was fuck all else on - I trawled through all pages of what films were on Movies on Demand, and I've seen all the best ones


----------



## foamy (May 28, 2007)

last night i watched *Marie Antoinette* which was just a cake and dresses indulgence 

this morning i watched *The Crying Game* - but fell asleep so need to finish watching it after.....

*Apocalypto* which i'm watching now 


Sojourner - i don't think anyone would have watched WTC if they'd called it 'Rubble'


----------



## rennie (May 28, 2007)

I watched the Empire strikes back and Return of the Jedi. That last scene btwn father and son gets to me eveytime!


----------



## ramjamclub (May 28, 2007)

*Elvis*

Elvis (the early years ) 2 hours 45 minutes tv serie 
A good watch link


----------



## fear-n-loathing (May 28, 2007)

The Stepford Wives, pretty crappy IMO


----------



## yokerist (May 28, 2007)

I watched Punishment Park by Peter Watkins and it was absolutely superb an uncompromising attack on amerikkka and liberal capitalist democracy


----------



## Tank Girl (May 28, 2007)

spaced series one.


----------



## foamy (May 28, 2007)

American Histroy X


----------



## Sunspots (May 28, 2007)

ScallyWag II said:
			
		

> The Pledge, thought it was good, didn't expect the ending though



Just found out this is on BBC2 now. Already seen it a couple of times before though.  

I don't normally go for psychological thrillers, but I think this downbeat portrait of honour (-turning to obsession) is damned good stuff.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 28, 2007)

Borat
Sometimes over the edge but very funny. Americans caught offguard by a foreigner.


----------



## purves grundy (May 29, 2007)

_Monster_

Good.


----------



## Juice Terry (May 29, 2007)

Soldier of God - utter toilet.


----------



## Peige (May 29, 2007)

Stealth on Blue ray.. glad i rented it.. was very average didn't look special for being HD.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 29, 2007)

Star Trek Nemisis on TV.

Like a really long shit TV episode. Rubbish.


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 29, 2007)

finally got round to watching the Wire season 1, 3 episodes back 2 back got season 2 ready and will get season 3 soon


----------



## Grandma Death (May 31, 2007)

Enduring Love. Ive not read the book but the film is wank.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 31, 2007)

Steel Magnolias 

The Notebook 


:\


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 31, 2007)

None. The wife had to watch ugly betty and desparate housewives. 

At least it wasn't big brother. I had to watch heartbeat and robin hood this morning to avoid. Tim Curry and Ray Winstone are in it, I guess I didn't care when I was younger.


----------



## Dubversion (May 31, 2007)

episode 11, series 1, the Wire.

then the disc borked


----------



## corporate whore (May 31, 2007)

Trading Places - a fine, fine film that I'll watch whenever it's on.

The Business - a dreaful pile of shite that I never want to see again.


----------



## purves grundy (May 31, 2007)

_Breaking and Entering_ - totally fucking abysmal


----------



## mr_eko (Jun 1, 2007)

babel - really enjoyed this lots of strong performances especially from the Japanese girl and it's also got an wicked soundtrack I can see (or hear) why it won the Oscar


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jun 1, 2007)

_Region 1 copy of Gundam 0083 - War In The Pocket _


----------



## Random One (Jun 1, 2007)

The Messengers-crap


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 2, 2007)

_Little Miss Sunshine_

Oh yes! I usually avoid feel-good films, and road trip films, so a fee-good road trip film....hmmm... But as others av said, it's a corker. I really felt for the characters, and loved the way it took the piss out of the whole disturbing beauty pageant thing.


----------



## mhendo (Jun 2, 2007)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> _Little Miss Sunshine_
> 
> Oh yes! I usually avoid feel-good films, and road trip films, so a fee-good road trip film....hmmm... But as others av said, it's a corker. I really felt for the characters, and loved the way it took the piss out of the whole disturbing beauty pageant thing.


I loved that film.

I watched _The Illusionist_.

Beautifully shot, with lovely sets. Paul Giamatti was excellent, Ed Norton gave a rather understated but typically professional performance, and Jessica Biel and Rufus Sewell were good.

The movie itself (plot, character development, etc.) was pretty good, but not great. I enjoyed it, but it's not going in the "must watch again" pile.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 2, 2007)

Severance. What a fucking waste of an hour & half of my life  

I fucking hate danny dyer


----------



## fuzzy felt (Jun 2, 2007)

dog the bounter hunter - the wedding special.

should i get out more?


----------



## thefishdead (Jun 2, 2007)

Peep show series 1-4. Never seen it before but it deserves the praise it gets.

Shooter with Mark Walberg. Good dumb action. Felt like an eigthies throwback.  Bit below par for Antoine faque though. Doing for the money I'm sure.

Outfoxed. V good doc about Fox news and its agenda.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 2, 2007)

The first Rambo film.  Never seen it before.  Was pleasantly surprised.  Thought it was just endless brutal machinegunning.  Turned out to be a surprisingly taut and well thought out thriller. Well, relative to my expectations, at any rate.


----------



## Random One (Jun 2, 2007)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> Severance. What a fucking waste of an hour & half of my life
> 
> I fucking hate danny dyer


yeah i agree with that....although there were a few cool gruesome bits but that was about as good as it got imo


----------



## bellator (Jun 3, 2007)

Remake of the Wicker Man. I've never laughed out loud so much in ages, twas really funny!!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2007)

Stranger Than Fiction

Really rather enjoyed this - playful pokes at literature, film and experiment


----------



## Voley (Jun 3, 2007)

Tenacious D - The Pick Of Destiny.

Ideal viewing after two bottles of Shiraz.

'Tommy' was on telly after. That was equally funny but for very different reasons.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2007)

Transamerica.  Touching, although a bit clumsy in places


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 4, 2007)

Election - cool little movie


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 4, 2007)

some Deadwoodz, series 2 is about 10 times better than series 1.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2007)

Shogun Assassin - hilarious Monty Python blood spurting chop socky


----------



## chazegee (Jun 4, 2007)

Someone just bought me the Martin Scorsese on the Blues box set.

And that sho' feel good, yessir.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 4, 2007)

The Fountain - 

oh my god.
i'm in love with this film...fuckin' amazing!!!!!

edited to add:

at first, it's seems to be an impossible narrative to film but the end result is a visual fuckfest of emotions...


----------



## Reno (Jun 4, 2007)

Rabid Dogs, excellent Italian thriller by Mario Bava from the 70's.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2007)

Volver - I enjoyed it - quite moving and you liked all the characters who were all acted very well and it was well shot and prod designed etc etc. BUT...I dunno - this is only the second Almodovar film I've seen (the other is All About My Mother) and although they both made me weep a few manly tears, I still thought that I was missing what others seem to have seen in his films - they're melodramatic and rather forgettable IMO - like a superior Odyssey true life story that you used to get in the afternoons on the telly.


----------



## Reno (Jun 6, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Volver - I enjoyed it - quite moving and you liked all the characters who were all acted very well and it was well shot and prod designed etc etc. BUT...I dunno - this is only the second Almodovar film I've seen (the other is All About My Mother) and although they both made me weep a few manly tears, I still thought that I was missing what others seem to have seen in his films - they're melodramatic and rather forgettable IMO - like a superior Odyssey true life story that you used to get in the afternoons on the telly.



I just think they are perfect examples of a director at the hight of his game where camera, editing, acting and art direction all work perfectly together. For those who are into these things, his films also bounce off the more subversive Hollywood melodrama's from the fifties and they are as much a celebration of the power of cinema as they are a celebration of life and women. This is what distinguishes them from some crappy telly movie.

There was a transitionary period between his early work and his more polished later films when I lost interest in Almodovar's films, but now I think he is one of the greatest director working.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 6, 2007)

Zidane - A 21st Century Portrait. 

A meditative study of the great man, with some lovely ambient sound work & tunes by Mogwai. 

Restful.


----------



## ramjamclub (Jun 6, 2007)

*one to watch*

A good thriller, very 24 though
The sentinel


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 7, 2007)

The Sorcerers

The Year Of The Sex Olympics


----------



## rekil (Jun 7, 2007)

A nice rock'n'roll lady gave me Guitar Wolf's Wild Zero fillum on video but I haven't got a vcr or a telly.


----------



## thefishdead (Jun 7, 2007)

Series two of Prison break. Not genius but keeping me entertained.
Series one of Millennium. V good show that disappeared off the radar soon after it was cancelled.
Series one of the Lakes. Writings as brilliant as you'd expect from Jimmy McGovern but the depressing plot wears me down.


----------



## passenger (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0382765/


jindabyne a great film from australia totally engrossed from start to finish


----------



## Error Gorilla (Jun 7, 2007)

_Oldboy_, _Bitter Films Volume 1_ by Don Hertzfeldt and this morning a bit of _Belle De Jour_, until I remembered the cricket was on the wireless.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 7, 2007)

_Letter To Brezhnev_ - bit of nostalgia there, as it really reminds me of my mum for some reason, probably the overwhelming 80sness of it all. Enjoyed it once more as a little slice of romance.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2007)

Margi Clarke is ace in that


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Jun 7, 2007)

funny games & ghost rider - neither where great but they kept me entertained for a few hours


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2007)

Red Road - I don't have anything intelligent to say about it at the moment cos my brain is empty. It was rather good though.


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 8, 2007)

_Little Children_
Absolutely hilarious. 

It wasn't supposed to be.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 8, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Margi Clarke is ace in that



Yeah, her toilet transformation left a lasting impression on me. A great object lesson in making an entrance!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> _Letter To Brezhnev_ - bit of nostalgia there, as it really reminds me of my mum for some reason, probably the overwhelming 80sness of it all. Enjoyed it once more as a little slice of romance.


I absolutely loved that film when it came out - the little things like Margi Clarke enthusing over having her tits rubbed whilst leading such a shite life kind of mirrored how it was round here at the time


----------



## sojourner (Jun 8, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Red Road - I don't have anything intelligent to say about it at the moment cos my brain is empty. It was rather good though.


Saw that not long ago - I really liked it too


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 8, 2007)

Been a while, but...

_William Burroughs: Final Academy Documents_


----------



## Delia (Jun 9, 2007)

Derailed- and it was bloody stupid.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 9, 2007)

Hot Fuzz - Got pretty much panned by the critics, but I enjoyed it


----------



## zed (Jun 9, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Red Road - I don't have anything intelligent to say about it at the moment cos my brain is empty. It was rather good though.



I saw that a few weeks back.  It was an interesting film, let down a little by the  lead character, who I felt was underplayed a little ...and so given the extremity of her situation, less believable.  The whole bleakness tone was beautifully portrayed though.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jun 9, 2007)

Match Point, which is the first non-comedy Woody Allen movie I've seen. 

I really enjoyed it - thought it was well acted and quite engaging.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 10, 2007)

It's a Wire-fest!

Watched episodes 4-9 of series two yesterday...absolutely stunning, absolutely hilarious. Cedric Daniels is my hero, in a quiet kind of way, and Omar is a total god. MOAR!


----------



## ramjamclub (Jun 10, 2007)

adrift
good film, has you holding your breath all the way through.
Makes you ask yourself, "how long would I last".


----------



## bellator (Jun 10, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine, loved it!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 10, 2007)

The last two episodes of The Wire series 2.

Hasn't really sunk in yet!


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 11, 2007)

pan's labyrinth - quality film on the power of fantasy. good director, i love all of his bad guys though the one in devil's backbone was a tad meaner.


----------



## mhendo (Jun 11, 2007)

The Good Shepherd.

Good film.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 11, 2007)

Next week's Doctor Who. Tee-hee.

SG


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 11, 2007)

Fantastipo. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0450419/

Two brothers take over Dads mineral water business when he decides to dedicate his life to writing his autobiography. The day to day running of the company seems to mostly involve putting plastic animals on a model island and saying that the bottle caps look nice. Somehow the first brothers heart is not into his new vice president role until a short pilots daughter comes to work as head of public relations for no real reason. 
The brothers decide to make a children's programme promoting exercise (no reason). Then you discover a monster called Tom in the basement (no reason). Other brother draws circles a lot because he didn't realise he had grown up. Pilots daughter, leaves (no reason) so the first brother vanishes, but then (after what seems like an eternity) is found again but father and brother two. 

If it had been cut faster and was just over an hour or so it could have been fun madness as it does have some nice visuals, but as it stands it bores to the max.

Started off being weird fun. Ended up being slow, boring, plotless and brain hammering dull.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 11, 2007)

_La Haine_

Somehow, I'd managed never to have watched this until only yesterday.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 11, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> _La Haine_
> 
> Somehow, I'd managed never to have watched this until only yesterday.



I have two copies on DVD and have never managed to get round to watching it.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 11, 2007)

Shooter, 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0822854/

Mark Wahlberg, was a good action film. not the best but still good fun.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2007)

Watched a few over the weekend but nothing new or ground breaking really.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 11, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Watched a few over the weekend but nothing new or ground breaking really.




got some new ones for you lover... x


----------



## rollinder (Jun 11, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> Next week's Doctor Who. Tee-hee.
> 
> SG


Jo Whily was talking about how good that one's going to be - especially for long time Doctor Who fans


----------



## ramjamclub (Jun 11, 2007)

*one to watch*

babel
Great film, can see why it won the best director at Cannes film festival
Oscar for best film music.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 12, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> Next week's Doctor Who. Tee-hee.
> 
> SG



Last weeks was the first one I have liked for ages. All the tennants I have seen have been rubbish. I still like Tennant though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2007)

History Boys - it was OK but just a play really - I'm not sure if it justified a film adaptation


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 12, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> History Boys - it was OK but just a play really - I'm not sure if it justified a film adaptation




yeh, i liked it at first but it just became more and more stagey and smug


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> yeh, i liked it at first but it just became more and more stagey and smug


Hey Dub, did you get my PM?
I might have a Randy & Earl booking for you


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 12, 2007)

yeh, got it at 4am. will reply to them all in a bit


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 13, 2007)

Watched Twentyfourseven for the first time - instantly becomes my favourite Shane Meadows film.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Jun 13, 2007)

watching Lord of War not too bad considering its Nick Cage


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 13, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Watched Twentyfourseven for the first time - instantly becomes my favourite Shane Meadows film.




beautiful, isn't it? a million miles away from the drabness of a Mike Leigh film and yet much more affecting.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 13, 2007)

It is beautiful. Full of life.


----------



## obowan (Jun 13, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Last weeks was the first one I have liked for ages. All the tennants I have seen have been rubbish. I still like Tennant though.



I agree so much! The moving statues were awesome! And the fact that Dr. Who wasn't in a lot of it and didn't know about it till the end was a nice twist!


----------



## axon (Jun 13, 2007)

Maxed Out.  Good documentary about consumer debt in the US and what bastards the companies that finance it are.


----------



## Steve316 (Jun 13, 2007)

Not last night but the last dvd I watched was Million Dollar Baby, I hadn't seen it before.  It was fairly decent.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 14, 2007)

Escape From New York - what a cast! Donald Pleasance, Ernest Borgnine, Lee Van Cleef, Harry Dean Stanton, Isaac Hayes, Kurt Russel 

quality entertainment.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 14, 2007)

The Mark Of Cain

followed by an old favourite...

Charley Varrick


----------



## rollinder (Jun 14, 2007)

just watched an episode of UFO. Survival, where [spoilers]one of the characters gets resured by an alien on the moon while the rest of the cast thinks he's dead, they find him in the end he tries to explain that the alien's a freind not a threat but they can't hear him because his comunication devise got damaged and kill it[/spoilers] 


but the disc was borked and kept freazing up during half of it 

Haven't seen UFo for ages - I need the boxset.
I want to watch the actually quite good episode where one of the cast is captured and forced to breathe liquid 



Spoiler



but it all turns out to be a dream[/spoilers]


----------



## sojourner (Jun 15, 2007)

Currently working my way through Shameless Series 2 - fucking quality - some real laugh out loud moments, and by christ, some real lump in throat moments too.  I haven't cried so much at something for years


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2007)

My flatmate wanted to watch a DVD of two fat gypsies beating the shit out of each other, bare-knuckled, that he bought at Appleby Horse Fair off of a gypsy. I declined.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 15, 2007)

You're not living with Hazell at the moment are you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2007)

Hehe, no - I've seen H's wrestling stash though - very impressive!


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 15, 2007)

Watched Ghost Dog, again. 



> Sonny Valerio: What the fuck is his name?
> Louie: Ghost Dog.
> Sonny Valerio: What?
> Louie: Ghost Dog.
> ...


----------



## mr_eko (Jun 16, 2007)

Red Road - excellent starts off slow but soon picks up pace.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 16, 2007)

Watched scarface for the first time. Didn't realise it went on for sooo long and almost fell asleep.


----------



## passenger (Jun 16, 2007)

London to Brighton gritty stuff superb film


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 17, 2007)

Dead Silence - The same Director that did SAW nothing that hasn't been done before pretty flat plot, two diamensional characters and a twist at the end that I predicted about halfway through


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 17, 2007)

_Primeval _- crocodile and warlords in Burundi. Shite.

_The King _- bastard son quits the navy to reunite his dad by getting his daughter (so half-sister) preggers, killing his son, then killing his wife. Good filum, dull ending.

_The House Is Burning _- a bit like Kids, only more depressing.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 18, 2007)

The Host, would have been excellent if the father and grandfather characters hadn't of been so bloody irritating. I know they were trying to do the whole anti-hero thing but I just wanted them to stop grizzling.

Anti-terrorism sub plot worked well.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 18, 2007)

_American Psycho_

I've seen this a few times over the years.  It just gets more absurdly funny each time.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Jun 18, 2007)

An Inconvenient Truth - pretty poor IMO. But if it raises the profile of global warming to the masses then it can only be a good thing


----------



## TheNegotiator (Jun 18, 2007)

I watched Wall Street with Michael Douglas, Martin and Charlie Sheen.

I thought it was quite good


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2007)

Last King of Scotland 

Liked it, was a kid when it was all going on so remember it quite well


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 18, 2007)

Pan's Labyrinth. Marvellous.


----------



## Choc (Jun 18, 2007)

i watched:


dirty pretty things.

the film is set in london,

really enjoyed it!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 18, 2007)

Hot Fuzz: bit of a disappointment although the outtakes were funny

Music and Lyrics: awful x 1,000,000


----------



## foamy (Jun 18, 2007)

Thankyou for not smoking.

now watching Anchorman.


----------



## ramjamclub (Jun 18, 2007)

*sweet and sour*

the holiday a bit too sweet for my taste. 
Happy feet moralising to the point of nausea. Good cfg  animation though.


----------



## Leica (Jun 18, 2007)

Dial M for Murder and Stage Fright... in between bouts of fever, so there's been a lot of rewinding and re-playing.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 19, 2007)

Last Orders, a delightfully melancholy number. Hoskins, Caine, et al put in great shows, but are totally overshadowed by the brilliance of Helen Mirren


----------



## foamy (Jun 19, 2007)

The Wicker Man


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2007)

which version?


----------



## rollinder (Jun 19, 2007)

real one or "no not the bees"?


----------



## Janh (Jun 20, 2007)

I got Phenomenon with John Travolta from the Red Cross charity shop and it was a lovely little film.


----------



## milesy (Jun 20, 2007)

the last episode of "lipstick on your collar"


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 20, 2007)

Chopper.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> the last episode of "lipstick on your collar"


Great innit? Very emotionally involving


----------



## milesy (Jun 20, 2007)

yeah, it is an ace programme. it's been years since i saw it on the telly and i couldn't remember most of it.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Jun 21, 2007)

I watched Vacancy, its alright the ending never really gets going but its worth a watch. I've seen a lot worse horror films thats for sure


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2007)

Sopranos S6 EP16 - these later episodes of S6 are excellent - some quality acting, esp in the family scenes


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 21, 2007)

Road to Guantanamo - great

The Fountain - not sure about this. Visually stunning, charming, but the bloke annoyed the fuck out of me. And I don't really like any films with an element of the fairy tale about them - there's never any minge for a start.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 21, 2007)

Not last night but the night before, I watched Volver and found it very good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Not last night but the night before, I watched Volver and found it very good.


I like the scene where she's washing up


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 21, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I like the scene where she's washing up



Just for Orang Utan


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2007)

My My My!


----------



## passenger (Jun 21, 2007)

looks like a good film


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 21, 2007)

Smut aside, Volver is a pretty good movie - not what I was expecting.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 21, 2007)

just watched Reservoir Dogs for the first time (about bloody time - the music, quotes & imagery have been part of my life since I was 13/14)


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hot Fuzz - far from hilarious but pretty likeable all the same and a fantastic cast (Timothy Dalton, Jim Broadbent, Paddy Considine etc). 

Preferred Shaun Of The Dead...


----------



## ramjamclub (Jun 23, 2007)

The Hamiltons
Scary


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 23, 2007)

A few nights ago, _Best In Show_. Liked it a lot, certainly more than _A Mighty Wind_.


----------



## brianx (Jun 23, 2007)

What Ever Happened to Baby Jane? £3 in the HMV sale and and a great night in, one to watch many times I think.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 23, 2007)

deju vu - dazzlingly shite.


----------



## Tuft (Jun 23, 2007)

I didn't watch anything last night (was driving back to my parents' house), but I watched Osama the afternoon before.  Definitely an emotionally wrought movie.  Succinct but not subtle.  It was not a happy precursor to a drunken night on the town, but I would recommend it to those with an interest in politics, human rights or the middle east.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 24, 2007)

the holiday - ffs! why do i get blessed with such shit material.! i just wanna watch something decent!!!!!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 24, 2007)

The Prestige, it was wicked! And thanx for elevendayempire for lending it to me!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 24, 2007)

oh and braindead, yay!


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jun 24, 2007)

Groundhog Day.

(Again).


----------



## Janh (Jun 24, 2007)

Barton Fink. 

What drugs are those Coen bros. on?

Good film though.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 25, 2007)

Stranger than Fiction, superb, Will Ferrell and Maggie Gyllenhaal both brilliant. 

"I brought you flours"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 25, 2007)

Bit or Cronos (Ron Perlman not at his best that's for sure) but I had to turn it off to watch Drawn Together. 

Then I read the Orignals and fell asleap.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 25, 2007)

Hot Fuzz. Irritatingly, my catchphrase-obsessed flatmate has now declared that she will "have to" start using catchphrases from the film. This pisses me off beyond all measure. No, you "have to" stop talking in fucking catchphrases, chum.

SG


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 25, 2007)

25th Hour. Solid if unspectacular Spike Lee joint. Ed Norton good as usual. Philip Seymour Hoffman and Brian Cox a little underused. 

Quality "fuck you" monologue 'n' all



> Well, fuck you, too. Fuck me, fuck you, fuck this whole city and everyone in it. Fuck the panhandlers, grubbing for money, and smiling at me behind my back. Fuck the squeegee men dirtying up the clean windshield of my car. Get a fucking job! Fuck the Sikhs and the Pakistanis bombing down the avenues in decrepit cabs, curry steaming out their pores, stinking up my day. Terrorists in fucking training. SLOW THE FUCK DOWN! Fuck the Chelsea boys with their waxed chests and pumped up biceps. Going down on each other in my parks and on my piers, jingling their dicks on my Channel 35. Fuck the Korean grocers with their pyramids of overpriced fruit and their tulips and roses wrapped in plastic. Ten years in the country, still no speaky English? Fuck the Russians in Brighton Beach. Mobster thugs sitting in cafés, sipping tea in little glasses, sugar cubes between their teeth. Wheelin' and dealin' and schemin'. Go back where you fucking came from! Fuck the black-hatted Chassidim, strolling up and down 47th street in their dirty gabardine with their dandruff. Selling South African apartheid diamonds! Fuck the Wall Street brokers. Self-styled masters of the universe. Michael Douglas, Gordon Gekko wannabe mother fuckers, figuring out new ways to rob hard working people blind. Send those Enron assholes to jail for FUCKING LIFE! You think Bush and Cheney didn't know about that shit? Give me a fucking break! Tyco! Worldcom! Fuck the Puerto Ricans. 20 to a car, swelling up the welfare rolls, worst fuckin' parade in the city. And don't even get me started on the Dom-in-i-cans, 'cause they make the Puerto Ricans look good. Fuck the Bensonhurst Italians with their pomaded hair, their nylon warm-up suits, their St. Anthony medallions, swinging their, Jason Giambi, Louisville slugger, baseball bats, trying to audition for the Sopranos. Fuck the Upper East Side wives with their Hermes scarves and their fifty-dollar Balducci artichokes. Overfed faces getting pulled and lifted and stretched, all taut and shiny. You're not fooling anybody, sweetheart! Fuck the uptown brothers. They never pass the ball, they don't want to play defense, they take five steps on every lay-up to the hoop. And then they want to turn around and blame everything on the white man. Slavery ended one hundred and thirty seven years ago. Move the fuck on! Fuck the corrupt cops with their anus violating plungers and their 41 shots, standing behind a blue wall of silence. You betray our trust! Fuck the priests who put their hands down some innocent child's pants. Fuck the church that protects them, delivering us into evil. And while you're at it, fuck JC! He got off easy! A day on the cross, a weekend in hell, and all the hallelujahs of the legioned angels for eternity! Try seven years in fuckin' Otisville, J! Fuck Osama Bin Laden, Al Qaeda, and backward-ass, cave-dwelling, fundamentalist assholes everywhere. On the names of innocent thousands murdered, I pray you spend the rest of eternity with your seventy-two whores roasting in a jet-fuel fire in hell. You towel headed camel jockeys can kiss my royal Irish ass! Fuck Jacob Elinsky, whining malcontent. Fuck Francis Xavier Slaughtery my best friend, judging me while he stares at my girlfriend's ass. Fuck Naturelle Riviera, I gave her my trust and she stabbed me in the back, sold me up the river, fucking bitch. Fuck my father with his endless grief, standing behind that bar sipping on club sodas, selling whisky to firemen, cheering the Bronx bombers. Fuck this whole city and everyone in it. From the row-houses of Astoria to the penthouses on Park Avenue, from the projects in the Bronx to the lofts in Soho. From the tenements in Alphabet City to the brownstones in Park slope to the split-levels in Staten Island. Let an earthquake crumble it, let the fires rage, let it burn to fucking ash and then let the waters rise and submerge this whole rat-infested place.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2007)

swimming pool - charlotte rampling

strange film, she's an uptight crime novelist who goes and stays in her publisher's house in france to recharge her batteries - starts writing - his promiscuous daughter turns up, shagging all-comers - she hates her, then likes her - but is she the daughter? 

lotas of twists and turns - starts slow - but really gets going - beautifully filmed...


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 26, 2007)

Vacancy - oooh, Wolf Creek sorta thing, although not as scary. Good tho.

Sunshine - fucking great sci-fi jobbie. Watch this bastard!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2007)

A Scanner Darkly - interesting for the first half, but it suffered from the usual Linklater verbosity and my attention wondered, so I didn't know what was going on by the end.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Jun 27, 2007)

A Bronx Tale, not that impressed too long and slow for my liking. just when I thought it was gonna get going fuck all happened


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 27, 2007)

Dawn of the Dead (remake).

Meh.


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 27, 2007)

I watched Soccer Moms Who Suck


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2007)

Head On - utterly brilliant film - heart-rending and wise - beautifully acted and directed. A gem.


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 28, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Head On - utterly brilliant film - heart-rending and wise - beautifully acted and directed. A gem.




told ya.

stunning innit?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> told ya.
> 
> stunning innit?


Yeah, I loved how, though it was essentially a love story (though not trite in execution or conclusion in any way nor is it cheesy), it depicted the clash of cultural values in such a complex but understated and non-judgmental way. The main male character is not only thawing out emotionally, but is also waking up to his own neglected cultural identity, and it's played out so well. Fantastic soundtrack too (the song that plays over the mini-scene in the fairground made me think, 'no wonder Dub loves this, it's such a Randy & Earl song'). I'm babbling - great films always make me do that


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 28, 2007)

it's After the Laughter Comes Tears by Wendy Rene. Stax Records 1963 (or 62)


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jun 30, 2007)

Disc 1 of _Do Not Adjust Your Set...._


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 30, 2007)

the prestige - excellent. i'm beginning to appreciate hugh jackman's choice of movies...first 'the fountain' and now this!

hostel - all the tits and ass in the world can't save this appalling work of shit. my god...i felt i was watching a rocco siffredi video at first...bloody crap. don't watch it. ever!


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 30, 2007)

Apocalypto

Good movie even though it parted from real history.  And a couple of the Mayan extras had mustaches.  I look for things like that.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 30, 2007)

Spaceballs

It's fucking excellent, I'd forgotten


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 30, 2007)

Punk Attitude.

starts excellently, gets REALLY fucking dull in the middle (please find some NEW footage  ) and then gets interesting again for post-punk and then turns into the "Henry Rollins is cool, Agnostic Front are wankers" show.

not bad


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2007)

Did you enjoy Blink 182?


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 30, 2007)

bless


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2007)

I liked it all the way through until Nirvana came along - didn't find it dull at all, but I'd not seen any of the footage before. They also seemed to skip quite a few years in the 80s


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 2, 2007)

The minus man. 

Owen Wilson not doing a funny role. I only got halfway though before reading comic books instead. I may go back later. I've got the second half of cronos to get back to too though.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 2, 2007)

The Idiots


Interesting film in many ways


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 2, 2007)

I watched Kill Bill part 2 on the telly, and enjoyed it more than I thought I would, going by the number of lukewarm reviews I've read. So what if there was less fighting - I thought it was really interesting the way all the relationships were unpicked. And tbh I would watch Uma Thurman playing that character in any situation, so happy all round really.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> The Idiots
> 
> 
> Interesting film in many ways



^ ^  Understatement!!!! 

I saw it a long time ago but it stayed in my mind for a while  

Last night I watched Stealing Beauty on Film Four which was pretty good.... 

Liv Tyler is quite cute isn't she?


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I liked it all the way through until Nirvana came along - didn't find it dull at all, but I'd not seen any of the footage before. They also seemed to skip quite a few years in the 80s




yeh, there's another film to be made covering that. From Bad Brains to Nirvana, with more Fugazi plus The Minutemen (how the fuck the film didn't mention them i don't know because they pretty much re-energised punk in the US), Husker Du, Big Black, Butthole Surfers, straight edge / early (proper) emo etc etc etc.

Agnostic Front really were cunts, but Henry was so funny - "Hardcore is what happens when the guy in the parking lot who says 'fuck, YEAH' gets a guitar"


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2007)

^yes, that basically covered the punk that I listened to and had the most impact on me.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2007)

We watched mean streets - it was absolutely shit.


----------



## Reno (Jul 2, 2007)

Idaho Transfer, obscure low budget sci-fi film from the early 70's about time travelling hippies and directed by Peter Fonda. Weird, slow, frequently incomprehensible.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> We watched mean streets - it was absolutely shit.




you're KIDDING?

that film is sheer genius


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you're KIDDING?
> 
> that film is sheer genius



Freudian slip (or wishful thinking) - I meant Green Street.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2007)

phew!!!!

<puts GG back on Xmas card list>


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> phew!!!!
> 
> <puts GG back on Xmas card list>



*awaits Christmas with interest*


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2007)

the list is purely theoretical


----------



## sojourner (Jul 2, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> ^ ^  Understatement!!!!


  I know...but I couldn't think of something to say about it that wouldn't spoil it    There was THAT one point though, where I blinked and had to replay just in case I was seeing things!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2007)

In America (directed by Jim Sheridan) - I chose this because it had Paddy Considine and Samantha Morton in it and it starts off well, but descends into schmaltzy weepy melodrama - it's about an Irish family who emigrate to Manhattan after a family tragedy. Manhattan seems to be populated by friendly snowball throwing junkies and generous and welcoming neighbours, but maybe it is really like that after all! However, what lifts the film a little are amazing performances from the two leads and, most notably the two little girls who play the couple's daughters. Djimon Hounsou is great too, but it is a processed cheesefest. <wipes manly tear from eye, a bit of grit must have got lodged in there, bloody contacts>


----------



## rollinder (Jul 2, 2007)

just watched an episode of the Clangers - The Bags - now that was random. Song appears in the sky as grumpy balls of cotton wool  and I've been spending far to much time on Urban the mention of a jewled lady bag made me laugh  - I blame those threads.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 2, 2007)

Ghost Rider.

was occasionally enjoyable bollocks but eventually was just bollocks.

It's also definitely part of a post-Sin City version of cinema, where EVERYTHING gets CGI-ed to try and disguise the bits they had to CGI, if that makes sense.
not very good.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 3, 2007)

Blood Diamond.

Well, that was 2 hours of my fucking life.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 3, 2007)

That Johnny Cash movie - oh the melodrama! 

Thought Whackin' Phoenix was OK-ish as the MiB, but Reese Witherspoon... good to see the Academy giving out statues for the ability to look cute in gingham and saying y'all..

"Oh Jowny, I'll not be marryin' yew - won't you think of yaw lil girls, Jowny.."

Kinda reminded me of that Elvis film with Kurt Russell..


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2007)

The Illusionist. Why did I bother ? I hate magicians ! They are only marginally less irritating than mimes and clowns. Just as with The Prestige you'd have to be blind and deaf not to see the "surprise" plot twist coming long before the film ends. I also hated how the film quite clearly employed rather poor CGI for it's "illusions" making the whole thing a cheat from the start.


----------



## bmd (Jul 4, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> The Illusionist. Why did I bother ? I hate magicians ! They are only marginally less irritating than mimes and clowns. Just as with The Prestige you'd have to be blind and deaf not to see the "surprise" plot twist coming long before the film ends. I also hated how the film quite clearly employed rather poor CGI for it's "illusions" making the whole thing a cheat from the start.



I thought The Illusionist was wholly shit whereas The Prestige was a bit shit but I still liked it.

I watched Little Fish, possibly the best film about how drugs fuck with lives that I've ever seen.


----------



## oddworld (Jul 4, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> I watched Little Fish, possibly the best film about how drugs fuck with lives that I've ever seen.



Oooh I've wanted to see this for ages , its got Cate Blanchett in it.

I'm gonna order it , only £4.99 on Play at mo.


----------



## bmd (Jul 4, 2007)

oddworld said:
			
		

> Oooh I've wanted to see this for ages , its got Cate Blanchett in it.
> 
> I'm gonna order it , only £4.99 on Play at mo.



Well worth a fiver imo. Cate is great in it, as are the rest of the cast, all the performances are solid.


----------



## TheNegotiator (Jul 4, 2007)

I watched Neoplian Dianomite BOLLOX


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2007)

American History X


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 4, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> American History X



shit, isn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> shit, isn't it?



Meh..

I am mixed on it


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 4, 2007)

lemme guess - you loved the first half but thought the 2nd half spunked it away on easy answers, sentimentality and simplistic characterisation?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 4, 2007)

House - season one


----------



## foamy (Jul 4, 2007)

Notes on a Scandal - really disappointed in this having read the book first (what a surprise!)

The Page Turner - was ok but not worth watching again really.

Last King Of Scotland - was good but a bit gorey for befroe bed time!   actually wasnt as blown away by it as i had expected to be with all the hype surrounding it....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> lemme guess - you loved the first half but thought the 2nd half spunked it away on easy answers, sentimentality and simplistic characterisation?



Spot on... 

It is not a fun film and has some good parts to it but could have been a LOT better. Just done my DVD collection to death so am now going through the more second rate stuff. 

Hopefully my new stock will be arriving today


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 4, 2007)

well, as has been much discussed, the original director Tony Kaye made a much darker movie but the studio forced the movie to be reshot  or recut (with Norton at the helm), hence the wank ending where Norton meets a nice coloured chap in prison and realises those negroes are lovely after all and naziism is BAD.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 4, 2007)

First two episodes of Doctor Who - The Deadly Assasin. Tom Baker, fucking about with Time Lord continuity, the Master looking like skelitor as a burns victim, and Tom trapped in a nightmare virtual environment generated via a computer matrix. (this can't have been the first time explored that idea on screen can it?)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 4, 2007)

Shane Meddows boxset come in the work post today. What should I start with?

I have already seen this is england so not that. 

A room for Romeo Brass
Dead mans shoes
twenty four seven


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2007)

24-7 - might as well do it chronolically


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 4, 2007)

Any good?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2007)

They're all good mate!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 4, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> well, as has been much discussed, the original director Tony Kaye made a much darker movie but the studio forced the movie to be reshot  or recut (with Norton at the helm), hence the wank ending where Norton meets a nice coloured chap in prison and realises those negroes are lovely after all and naziism is BAD.



is there any way to get hold of the darker version? sounds like a decent movie


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 6, 2007)

I watched High Noon. 55 years old and it's fucking ace.

"People gotta talk themselves into law and order before they do anything about it. Maybe because down deep they don't care. They just don't care."


----------



## foamy (Jul 6, 2007)

Trust the man - bit rubbishy but entertaining enough for watching whilst poorly.


My Name is Joe - good but too 'gritty' to really 'enjoy'.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2007)

Thinking of buying The Moomins (Seven Discs, DVD Box Set) - £27.99


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 6, 2007)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> is there any way to get hold of the darker version? sounds like a decent movie




was never released, or possibly even finished


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 6, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Shane Meddows boxset come in the work post today. What should I start with?
> 
> I have already seen this is england so not that.
> 
> ...




3 fantastic films, in very different ways.

can i have it?


----------



## tastebud (Jul 7, 2007)

Been watching Labyrinth today. For about the seventeen millionth time.... 
I need to buy the soundtrack.


----------



## mhendo (Jul 7, 2007)

This Film is Not Yet Rated

Light-hearted but also rather depressing look at America's film rating system.


----------



## Scaggs (Jul 7, 2007)

Just watched an Australian film called 'Kenny'. Brilliant! Funniest film I've seen for years


----------



## tastebud (Jul 8, 2007)

I watched the Glastonbury film yesterday. It was thoroughly enjoyable, really interesting in parts and humorous. I want to go back to the days of peace, love & sun.
Next year I am determined to get peace, love & sun!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 8, 2007)

Rock 'n' Roll High School


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 9, 2007)

Dead mans shoes. Only the second medows film i've seen but I like the style. I would quite like to see medows do a Micheal Bay style project, real and gritty but with some massive robot or hellicopter smashing up a tower block in leeds. 

Not as violent and unbearable as I was led to believe. Good film though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 9, 2007)

I watched Cabin Fever on telly last night. Quite enjoyed it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 9, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I watched Cabin Fever on telly last night. Quite enjoyed it.



My faorate bit (apart from the pay off joke at the end) is Dr Mambo and Ely Roth himself.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 9, 2007)

Who/where is Eli Roth in it? And can you tell me what happened in the cavern that Paul discovers as he's running around looking for Jeff, I was out of the room for a minute. I presume it's the stoner guy's body or something?


----------



## tastebud (Jul 9, 2007)

Clerks (I also saw the original ending:  horrible - glad they changed it but could see what they were trying to do I guess) + episodes of Fawlty Towers  and Garth Marenghi's Dark Place.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2007)

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2007)

Elf - mildly diverting I guess
R Kelly - Trapped In The Closet - pant-wettingly funny - is it supposed to be though?


----------



## tastebud (Jul 9, 2007)

I saw some of that R Kelly thing just before I went to Glasto... I think it's meant to be, yes


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Jul 9, 2007)

Memento - great film
V for Vendetta - pretty good
Marathon Man - loved it, I'm not going to a dentish in a hurry
Cabin Fever - great film so much better than Hostel


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 9, 2007)

United 93 - a really well made film, tense as you like and not nearly as sentimental as it could have been.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2007)

Queer as Folk, Series 1 - I missed it first time around, quality tv


----------



## heartof gold (Jul 9, 2007)

poseidon on sky.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 10, 2007)

Watched Red Road - was well impressed. It's stark but kept me guessing as to what was going on and what was going to happen. Top performances, too, from a bunch of actors I'd never seen before.

Then when that was finished The Sting was in the telly so I watched that as well. Everyone looks sharp in a hat and cracks wise, great soundtrack and Robert Shaw's always ace.







"Glad to meet you kid, you're a real horse's ass"


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 10, 2007)

Don't Look Now.

somehow, knowing what's going to happen makes it even MORE tense


----------



## g force (Jul 10, 2007)

Peep Show Season 2. I liked it more second time round.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2007)

More Planet Earth which made me smile


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2007)

I watched two rubbish films last night. Elektra - a Marvel Comics film - I think you need to be familiar with the comics to understand cos I found it incoherent and confused. I also saw Hide & Seek - a chiller that proves how poor or indiscriminate Robert De Niro is at choosing films these days. It wasn't scary and the twist was obvious and poorly executed. Better than telly though.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 10, 2007)

Scaggs said:
			
		

> Just watched an Australian film called 'Kenny'. Brilliant! Funniest film I've seen for years



Heh! Mad isnt it 

Crank – watched this on a lot of K. Didn’t understand a thing. Very weird. Enjoyed it though


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 10, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Heh! Mad isnt it



does it involve a car splitting in half? that's ALL i remember.. is it the same one?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 10, 2007)

stranger than fiction - disappointing.
the ringer - disappointing.
cabin fever - has it's moments but overall, disappointing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 10, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It wasn't scary and the twist was obvious and poorly executed. Better than telly though.



Oh dear it was a bad film wasn't it. So bloody obvious too. When I got the review DVD I was pleased to see four alt endings. Sadly the only difference is the picture the girl draws in the end. Rubbish.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 10, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> stranger than fiction - disappointing.
> .



I thought it was better than average with some nice ideas (and style) but not amazing.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 10, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> does it involve a car splitting in half? that's ALL i remember.. is it the same one?



Erm possibly - you'd remember lots of poo if anything though


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 10, 2007)

Hidden

Fantastic bit of storytelling, although I know I didn't catch all of it...still, it was a gripping watch.


----------



## Scaggs (Jul 10, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> does it involve a car splitting in half? that's ALL i remember.. is it the same one?



There is a scene with banger racing but can't remember one splitting in half. I actually thought it was a documentary until after the race when the fans started firebombing the portaloos


----------



## Dandred (Jul 10, 2007)

Outlaw

Quite dark but on the whole not too bad, the story line was a bit meh in places.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 11, 2007)

_The Wicker Man_
The original, not the remake. Couldn't get the director's cut to play, but that's just as well cos an extra 20 minutes of twee inbreds would have finished me off. I was expecting something a macabre; mostly it was just plain silly.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 11, 2007)

The Weatherman...i was expecting it to be bad, but it was surprisingly good.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 11, 2007)

Scaggs said:
			
		

> There is a scene with banger racing but can't remember one splitting in half. I actually thought it was a documentary until after the race when the fans started firebombing the portaloos



ah, different movie i think..


We watched Intolerable Cruelty - far from the Coens' best work but still a lot of fun


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 11, 2007)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> The Weatherman...i was expecting it to be bad, but it was surprisingly good.


Dunno why, but that made me laugh a snot bubble


----------



## sojourner (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh god, I appear to be on a Peep Show odyssey.  Started watching series 1 a couple of days ago, and am now on series 3 (I love TV choice on demand sooo much)

Funny as fuck!  How did I manage to miss this?!  I'll tell you why - because I'm probably in bed when it's on  

The bad thing - fantastic


----------



## Leica (Jul 13, 2007)

Deceived, a 1991 thriller with Goldie Hawn.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 13, 2007)

Bridge to Terabithia. Ugh.


----------



## ramjamclub (Jul 13, 2007)

the departed
Sometimes it got a bit confusing as leonardo dicaprio an matt damon look alike wearing baseball caps.
Good performance by Jack Nicholson as usual.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 13, 2007)

Mean streets, first time I've seen it. Made me realise how good an actor Robert DeNiro is, having seen him in so many later roles I had to keep reminding myself that the skulking, charmless Johnny Boy was really him.


----------



## passenger (Jul 15, 2007)

Babbel wicked film so good i watched it twice 

crash can`t belive its taken me so long to see it, again great


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> (I love TV choice on demand sooo much)


I'm now watching all of Spaced



but last night TV choice on demand stopped working    so I watched My Name Is Joe instead, which was alright.  The guy playing Joe was very charismatic (Peter Mullen)


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2007)

Actually - I'm running out of films on my selection list, any suggestions?

I don't like slush, I like challenging films, don't like spy/cop/war stuff...am going to stick a load of dogme films on there cos I rather like their attitude


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Actually - I'm running out of films on my selection list, any suggestions?
> 
> I don't like slush, I like challenging films, don't like spy/cop/war stuff...am going to stick a load of dogme films on there cos I rather like their attitude


Head On, Hidden, 3 Iron, Bombon El Perro, The Beat My Heart Skipped, This Is England, Children Of Men, Bubba Ho Tep, Grizzly Man, Japanese Story, Lilya 4 Ever, Sympathy For Mr Vengeance, Old Boy, Lady Vengeance, Mean Creel, Red Road, The Squid & The Whale, Mysterious Skin, Toto Le Hero,  Volver, Tsotsi, The Hairdresser's Husband - all in my list of highly rated ex-rentals


----------



## Leica (Jul 16, 2007)

Bellissima, by Visconti.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Head On, Hidden, 3 Iron, Bombon El Perro, The Beat My Heart Skipped, This Is England, Children Of Men, Bubba Ho Tep, Grizzly Man, Japanese Story, Lilya 4 Ever, Sympathy For Mr Vengeance, Old Boy, Lady Vengeance, Mean Creel, Red Road, The Squid & The Whale, Mysterious Skin, Toto Le Hero,  Volver, Tsotsi, The Hairdresser's Husband - all in my list of highly rated ex-rentals


If there was one person on here I wanted to reply, it was you OU  

Thank you!  


Gonna go add them on now


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2007)

Leica said:
			
		

> Bellissima, by Visconti.


Noted - cheers mate


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> If there was one person on here I wanted to reply, it was you OU
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


No worries, you might not like them all, but I'm sure you'll like most of them


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> No worries, you might not like them all, but I'm sure you'll like most of them


I've only seen 2 off that list - Hairdressers Husband (which I can't watch again as it reminds me of someone) and Red Road which I watched recently and really loved


They all look really interesting - cheers again


----------



## Leica (Jul 16, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Noted - cheers mate



Sorry - that was just what I watched last night, not a recommendation  
I have strange tastes and am a bit wary in recommending movies/books, hardly ever do it.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2007)

Leica said:
			
		

> Sorry - that was just what I watched last night, not a recommendation
> I have strange tastes and am a bit wary in recommending movies/books, hardly ever do it.


   Forgive me for being so presumptuous then 


Why not introduce me to some of your strange tastes then Leica?  I know you're into films in a big way - so how about you recommend 5 titles?


----------



## Leica (Jul 16, 2007)

Heh...  Let me think it over for a bit - I'm at work now


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 16, 2007)

The Ice Harvest - Decent enough plot but I think I prefer the book


----------



## bmd (Jul 17, 2007)

Sublime. 

I can't imagine what I thought it was about when I got it but it wasn't anything like that. The bit where he was using secateurs to cut the tendons in his hands and feet was where it got a bit ott for my tastes.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 17, 2007)

The Last Mimsy. A really good movie.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2007)

Pervert


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank You For Smoking - reasonably engaging.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 18, 2007)

House of Cards part 2. God, Ian Richardson was cool.

SG


----------



## ramjamclub (Jul 18, 2007)

Zwartboek 
BlackbookZwartboek
Plenty of action in this high budget Dutch film.
Some very large plot flaws though.
The leading lady is probably the best actor in the film. Other actors are the same Dutch actors who appear in nearly every big film made in Holland.
The stereotypical scenes were very predictable. 
Worth watching with English subtitles for those who don't speak Dutch.


----------



## zed (Jul 18, 2007)

Finally got round to seeing Pan's Labyrinth.  It was very good ....although  not sure it's quite the classic lots of people are making it out to be.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2007)

Black Book - I thought it was great - a traditional and typically well executed thriller set in war time, but with some Verhoevenian (is that yet a word?) idiosyncrasies that threaten to spoil it but ultimately work


----------



## Reno (Jul 19, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Verhoevenian (is that yet a word?)



Yes, I've read it before.  

Black Book was great, probably my favourite film of last year


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Jul 19, 2007)

wathced Arika last night was pretty good I was more impressed with the animation than anything else really.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 19, 2007)

I watched beautiful thing-one of my faves, it was on film 4. The ending spoils it,and is naff unrealistic and embarassing, but apart from that its great, filmed on the Thamesmead estate in summer, I like the summer nights feel of it


----------



## ramjamclub (Jul 19, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Black Book - I thought it was great - a traditional and typically well executed thriller set in war time, but with some Verhoevenian (is that yet a word?) idiosyncrasies that threaten to spoil it but ultimately work


The typical Dutch film has created the saying "text op, bloesje uit", which loosely translates as "no dialogue, show some tits." Verhoeven really used this cliche far too often. Great film for the pace of action though.


----------



## The Fourth Bear (Jul 19, 2007)

I watched Hot Fuzz last night. I was a bit unsure about it as I must have been one of the few people out there not to particularly enjoy Shaun of the Dead.

It was bloody funny though. I laughed lots. Excellent, just what I needed.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 19, 2007)

The Fountain. Good visuals, a bit murky on the metaphysics, but it got my teenaged kid to thinking.


----------



## ramjamclub (Jul 20, 2007)

The Contract
Well worth watching. Plenty of good effects and fast action.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jul 22, 2007)

Harvey

KoD


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2007)

Last Days


meh


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 22, 2007)

Ghost Rider



(nice wig nick)


----------



## Balbi (Jul 22, 2007)

fifth element


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 22, 2007)

watched The Break Up the other night and expected it to be pap, but I really enjoyed it.. Vince Vaughan only really has one character in him, but he's pretty good at it.


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 22, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> fifth element





Watched that as well !


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2007)

Safe by Todd Haynes. Showed it to a friend who hadn't seen it before. I think it's a brilliant film, but he nodded off a couple of times and wasn't too impressed.


----------



## Leica (Jul 23, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Safe


Heh... that was on the list that I sent to sojourner the other day


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2007)

Leica said:
			
		

> Heh... that was on the list that I sent to sojourner the other day



It's one of those films that just gets better everytime I watch it.


----------



## Leica (Jul 23, 2007)

You can understand why I don't normally dare to recommend movies though, no?  

edit: never mind


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2007)

Leica said:
			
		

> You can understand why I don't normally dare to recommend movies though, no?   Did you like Poison?



Yes shame about my friend, though I have showed Safe to other people who liked it. Maybe watching it on a still sunny evening didn't work, it needs watching in the dark for it's atmosphere to really work. 

I find all of Haynes other feature films very patchy. I thought the Genet inspired episode in Poison was beautiful, but I wasn't so keen on the other two stories. I loved his Barbie doll Karen Carpenter biopic Superstar and and his short Dottie Gets Spanked.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 23, 2007)

Leica said:
			
		

> You can understand why I don't normally dare to recommend movies though, no?


Hmmm

Now I'm even _more_ intrigued!


----------



## Leica (Jul 23, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Hmmm
> 
> Now I'm even _more_ intrigued!



Well it's just that, based on some of your posts here about stuff you like/don't like, I am not sure that we like the same things  (White Stripes excluded   )


----------



## sojourner (Jul 23, 2007)

Leica said:
			
		

> Well it's just that, based on some of your posts here about stuff you like/don't like, I am not sure that we like the same things  (White Stripes excluded   )


I'm always open to new stuff though - and it's only been in the last few years I've started watching films more than one a year!


----------



## Leica (Jul 23, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> I thought the Genet inspired episode in Poison was beautiful, but I wasn't so keen on the other two stories.


Maybe I was too young and easily impressed back then, but I was stunned by the look of Poison when it came out. It might seem different to me if I watched it again now.

In agreement about the rest you said.


----------



## Leica (Jul 23, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I'm always open to new stuff though


...but I dread having people fall asleep from boredom, or hearing them diss stuff I care about


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I'm always open to new stuff though - and it's only been in the last few years I've started watching films more than one a year!



Just watch it, Safe is a fantastic film.  

Unlike so many films it doesn't spell anything out for the viewer and it doesn't tell you how to feel about the characters, which some people seem to find challenging. On the surface it appears to be a somewhat cold and remote film, but the more I watch it the more heartbreaking it becomes. It made Julianne Moore a star, who gives the performance of a life time. Many critics rate it as one of the most important films of the 90's and I'd agree with that.

http://imdb.com/title/tt0114323/


----------



## Leica (Jul 23, 2007)

Reno said it in better words, as usual


----------



## Balbi (Jul 23, 2007)

High Fidelity. It's fucking great.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 24, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Just watch it, Safe is a fantastic film.


Oh, I _am_ going to just watch it.  I prefer picking out loads of films in advance so I forget all about the blurb, and then just watching them with no preconceptions  






*must remember not to diss any of Leica's suggestions! *


----------



## sojourner (Jul 24, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> High Fidelity. It's fucking great.


I read the book first, and I think my favourite bit was in the shop when that guy comes in looking for a record for his daughter


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 24, 2007)

Babel, mostly a bunch of arse, not even close to Amores Peres or 21 grams, the japanese bits were ok though, Paltrow was as usual taking the gold medal for most annoying person on the planet.

Sorry meant Blanchett.^^^^


----------



## thedailymail (Jul 24, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I read the book first, and I think my favourite bit was in the shop when that guy comes in looking for a record for his daughter



Hornby is good. My fav was "A Long Way Down," it's good to see the issue of depression being dealt with from that perspective, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 24, 2007)

thedailymail said:
			
		

> Hornby is good. My fav was "A Long Way Down," it's good to see the issue of depression being dealt with from that perspective, thoroughly enjoyed it.


I thought everything he did apart from High Fidelity was rubbish actually - ALWD was excruciatingly crap.  I think I only liked HF cos there were bits in it that reminded me of myself - the compilation tapes etc


----------



## thedailymail (Jul 24, 2007)

Fair enough. Care to elaborate on why you thoght ALWD was crap? Not trying to be antagonistic, genuinely interested.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2007)

It was poorly written trash IMO - truly awful. Trite and shallow.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2007)

Highlander.  I knew it was shit but I still watched it. (was fixing the digibox at the time).

Um holes a plenty, shit fights. Somehow OK viewing if you are up to something else at the same time.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 24, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It was poorly written trash IMO - truly awful. Trite and shallow.


^ this pretty much


The characters were laughable, if there was any poignancy in there it was underneath a heavy coat of unbelievable syrup, the plot was clumsy...I could go on


----------



## tastebud (Jul 24, 2007)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Babel, mostly a bunch of arse, not even close to Amores Peres or 21 grams, the japanese bits were ok though, Paltrow was as usual taking the gold medal for most annoying person on the planet.
> 
> Sorry meant Blanchett.^^^^


Babel's a fucking brilliant film, the rural Moroccan scenes were fantastic; spot on! (Not so much the Brad Pitt wife storyline stuff... though the opium woman rocked! )
I think it brilliantly portrayed the fact that those least deserving end up with the most & those most deserving end up with all the suffering!


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> I think it brilliantly portrayed the fact that those least deserving end up with the most & those most deserving end up with all the suffering!



Since when is that a fact ?


----------



## thedailymail (Jul 24, 2007)

Well Hornby hardly alleges to be literary genius, his books are light and accessible, and i like the way this one (ALWD) dealt with the issues. 

For the record that is opinion.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2007)

thedailymail said:
			
		

> For the record that is opinion.


Of course it is


----------



## Leica (Jul 24, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> *must remember not to diss any of Leica's suggestions! *


Hey, no -- please say what you think


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2007)

thedailymail said:
			
		

> Well Hornby hardly alleges to be literary genius, his books are light and accessible, and i like the way this one (ALWD) dealt with the issues.
> 
> For the record that is opinion.


You don't have to get defensive about it.  You like his stuff, I think he's 99% shite.  No soapbox required


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2007)

Robocop
Robocop rules


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2007)

Leica said:
			
		

> Hey, no -- please say what you think


I couldn't do anything else m'dear


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 25, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> I think it brilliantly portrayed the fact that those least deserving end up with the most & those most deserving end up with all the suffering!


Yeah those poor little shepherd boys shooting people for fun, should've been given a medal for taking down the rich american oppressors.  

Fucking weird set of values you've got.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 25, 2007)

Mullholand Drive.

??

So the first bit was imagined? All the wierd bit were just weird because they were imagined? 

Nice film though if a bit dull at the end. I imagine it would have worked better as the the serial it was intended to be.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 25, 2007)

random episode of CSI Miami that was on a dvd mag freebie dvd 
acidentally hilarious incredibly fake looking bridge demolished by a boat, fake jeweles, kidnapping, one of the team getting killed, lot's of sunglasses being taken on and off, cute kid not getting eaten by sharks  and totally unconcerned by the fact his daddy's missing/been murdered and he's stuck with the step mum at the end.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 25, 2007)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Yeah those poor little shepherd boys shooting people for fun, should've been given a medal for taking down the rich american oppressors.
> 
> Fucking weird set of values you've got.


Tbf, I don't think you've seen the film. Or else fell asleep half way through/missed some of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> Tbf, I don't think you've seen the film. Or else fell asleep half way through/missed some of it.


A lot of people hated this film and a very few adored it - I'm intrigued now


----------



## tastebud (Jul 25, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> A lot of people hated this film and a very few adored it - I'm intrigued now


All I was saying to the guy above was that he'd remembered the story incorrectly. They accidently shoot the Americans: it's a couple of kids playing with a gun, they had no idea they would hit an American tourist coach, then the wrong family get the blame. The Americans are treated like kings in their trauma & the moroccans suffer terribly/get treated badly. The portrayal of rural Moroccan life was also impressively accuarate - this is rare for a mainstream film.
Not sure what film that guy above saw. 

In response to reno's stupid post... It is the characters from the poor countries who really bear the brunt by the film's finish, and it is difficult to see exactly how intentional this irony is. (Myself I think it pretty intentional). If you can't see this, then I don't know what else to say. People from third world countries tend to suffer more than rich, American tourists, no?

But yes, see it Orang...  was on at the Prince Charles not so long ago.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2007)

Midnight Run

Thoroughly enjoyable  You can't go wrong with a film where absolutely everyone says fuck at least 30 times per scene.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 25, 2007)

Middletown-one of the worst films I've seen for a considerable period of time. An Irish reverend likes God too much so kills people. The end.


----------



## Phenol (Jul 25, 2007)

watched 'Scent of a Woman' today - overrated if you ask me - I thought Pacino was awful!!!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2007)

Gwoemul [The Host]

Oddly Korean, but entertaining.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 26, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> All I was saying to the guy above was that he'd remembered the story incorrectly. They accidently shoot the Americans: it's a couple of kids  playing with a gun, they had no idea they would hit an American tourist coach, then the wrong family get the blame. The Americans are treated like kings in their trauma & the moroccans suffer terribly/get treated badly. The portrayal of rural Moroccan life was also impressively
> accuarate - this is rare for a mainstream film.
> Not sure what film that guy above saw. .



No it is you who is talking utter bollocks here, they were purposely aiming at the bus to see if they could hit it. The bus waS in clear view and they were deliberately shooting at it, what did they think would happen? They were told the gun could shoot 3km, ooh lets see if it really can, lets shoot at those people, fucking idiots.

And the right family were caught, one of the brothers who did the shooting was himself shot by the police. 

The family of the guy who was given the gun by the japanese hunter were interogated brutally by the police but they put the police onto the guy they 
sold they gun too.

Stupid kids shoot somoeone for no fucking reason and you wonder why the cops come down hard on them, the kid only got killed in the end anyway cause they did a runner and ended up in a needless shoot out with the cops.

The yanks had to wait 24 hours in a village with next to no medical facilities for an air ambulance, when the wife is dying from gun shot wounds, whats so preferential about that, pretty standard medical insurance practice I'd guess. I assume by your comments above you've travelled in morocco, did you have travel insurance? What treatment would you have expected if someone out of the blue had shot you through the neck with a high powered rifle? 

So lets recap, they deliberately shot at the bus, the right family got caught and the americans weren't treated that specially.

It is you who has completely got the story spectacularly wrong. 




			
				tastebud said:
			
		

> In response to reno's stupid post... It is the characters from the poor countries who really bear the brunt by the film's finish, and it is difficult to see exactly how intentional this irony is. (Myself I think it pretty intentional). If you can't see this, then I don't know what else to say. People from third world countries tend to suffer more than rich, American tourists, no?
> 
> But yes, see it Orang...  was on at the Prince Charles not so long ago.


All the poor people who suffer in this film do so because of their stupid and reckless actions. This is why I didn't like it, it made all poor people out to be stupid idiots. I suppose you think the dumb mexican woman who allowed the kids she was supposed to be looking after get involved in a drunken car chase with the cops, then loses them in the desert, deserves our sympathy too. would you be happy to leave your kids with her?

Apologies for spoilers but when someone is spouting such utter drivel you've got to pick them up on it.


----------



## ramjamclub (Jul 26, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Midnight Run
> 
> Thoroughly enjoyable  You can't go wrong with a film where absolutely everyone says fuck at least 30 times per scene.


That said May, try this one for swearing   link


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2007)

You know, that's another classic film that I've never got around to watching. I think I shall add it to my rental list, cheers rjc


----------



## foo (Jul 26, 2007)

couldn't sleep so watched On the Waterfront at silly o'clock this morning...

boy, was Brando a mesmerising young man!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2007)

It's quite hard to equate him with the bloated sack he later became, isn't it?

*remembers him putting on the glove*

mmmm


----------



## foo (Jul 26, 2007)

yes, the glove. 

that got my nether regions stirring when he was messing with it, putting it on, pulling it off....and how flustered the girl got. mmmmm....

i think i read somewhere once that he ad-libbed that bit, and they decided to keep it in. wise move. 

_god_ he was _so sexy_ - and what a watchable face.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 26, 2007)

It's All About Love

I spent most of this film wondering what the fucking fuck was going on    I gave up in the end and skinned up as it couldn't get any more difficult to understand.  Fractured as fuck

Best thing about it - the lush New York shots, and the fact that it was shot in so many places.  Liked the flying Africans thing too - harkening back to an old African folklore tale but couldn't for the life of me link it to owt in the film


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2007)

Blade Runner.

It's still got that old magic.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 26, 2007)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> No it is you who is talking utter bollocks here, they were purposely aiming at the bus to see if they could hit it. The bus waS in clear view and they were deliberately shooting at it, what did they think would happen? They were told the gun could shoot 3km, ooh lets see if it really can, lets shoot at those people, fucking idiots.
> 
> And the right family were caught, one of the brothers who did the shooting was himself shot by the police.
> 
> ...


travel insurance? err, no... not that it's especially relevant.
i agree that it was flawed in a couple of ways.. the brad pitt + wife story was a bit crap/hollywoody at times.
fyi: the kids don't know that there're american tourists on the bus, it's a long way off - how would they know this? they were young kids fucking around, kids of this age have more difficulty considering the consequences of their actions than adults do, this is the case cross-culturally; in the west too.

the cops come down mega hard on the father/neighbouring family of the shooting kids cos they injure an american tourist, had it been a moroccan that was injured/killed i doubt the impact would have been the same (just speculation on my part of course, based on news stories of british tourists getting killed/hurt & how the american/western embassies play a part/react).

i haven't commented on the mexican story... entertaining, like bits of his last film, but by no means perfect.

it's a good film, flawed slightly in parts i'll agree, but good.

read some reviews if you don't believe _me_; your perceptions/opinions are slightly dodgy imo.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 27, 2007)

*The Number 23*

IMDB

Jim Carrey play the character well


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 27, 2007)

McCabe And Mrs Miller

Really excellent - not what I expected at all.


----------



## bellator (Jul 28, 2007)

Apocalypto, had me rooted for over 2 hours. Brilliant.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 28, 2007)

the departed - very different to 'infernal affairs' but just as good.

transformers - if i was a transformer, i'd defo be a vibrating dildo. the film itself was shit (except for the last 20 mins).


----------



## oddworld (Jul 29, 2007)

Little Fish as recommended by Bob Marleys Dad 

Very moving.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 30, 2007)

Inland Empire

David Lynchs first film since Mullholland Drive. Starts off ok in a regular lynch style only looks like it has been filmed by a student. 
Then it becomes painful nonsense, I love crazy WTF films but this was too much. I had heard that Laura Derns acting in it was amazing, but all she does is pull this WTF? face though the whole thing as she watches the madness. Yes there were some good bits and you could sort of see a story behind there somewhere trying to get out but the repetitive shit bits made this very brain numbing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2007)

Tenebrae - typical Argento fare, though quite arty really. The best thing about it is the soundtrack though


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 31, 2007)

Passing the time with a few episodes of Spaced.

Uncontrollable lust for Simon Pegg = instantly reignited


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 31, 2007)

Miami Vice. Some scenes, my kid and I discussed the meanings of the word 'gratuitous'.

Nice boats.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 1, 2007)

London to Brighton - oi! Guy Ritchie! This is how you do gangsters and lowlifes, you fuck.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Blade Runner.
> 
> It's still got that old magic.



I love it....


----------



## rollinder (Aug 1, 2007)

just now - Robert Newman - The Dependance day video


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 2, 2007)

Shaun of the Dead (again) - for the benefit of my Polish friend* - she loved it 

*and certainly not because I am a Peggaholic, oh no no...um


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2007)

The Sopranos finale - wow! Not sure what to make of it yet but the last three episodes are pretty gut-wrenching, though I still don't know what to make of them.


----------



## Junglist (Aug 2, 2007)

Outlaw, was quite good, better sound fx than most big Hollywood films.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2007)

just downloaded  batman begins

started to watch it

remembered i now have a projector

instant  betterment

.... and an ok movie...  it had some nice bits and pieces   unfortunately the main plot  was  a little so-so... 

though  i still laughed at the "tibetan ninjas"


----------



## lynne8 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm watching "The Contract" with Morgan Freeman and John Cusack, it's good so far.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2007)

just watched  night at the museum

trash  but   mildly amusing escapist nonsence


never the less trash


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Aug 2, 2007)

who killed the electric car, it was alright but already knew most of what was said


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2007)

in my continued   projector fun time   i have  watched  eragon

it's crap

i mean  it's not actully   that  bad as such  it  just  lacks... substance

and i couldn't shake the feeling that it's  the bastered  child  of  lord of the rings  and star wars  (except  underweight  and deformed)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2007)

just watched norbit

at what point was it that eddie murphy  stopped being funny and started being painfull?

because this is so far into the painful territory  i had to cut myself  just to relive the agony


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hot Fuzz. It has some hilarious moments, but I think Sean of the Dead was better.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Apocalypto, had me rooted for over 2 hours. Brilliant.



Is it subtitled?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2007)

ghostrider

significantly better than the other movies tonight

but that ain't sayin much

half decent comic book stuff


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> ghostrider
> 
> significantly better than the other movies tonight
> 
> ...



Come on, it's not terrible.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2007)

*Trap Door*
Nostalgic classic that still makes me snigger

*Matrix Revolutions *
Not great but I don't dislike it, just think it is hard not to measure against the first film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Is it subtitled?


Of course, it's in Mayan!
Do you have trouble with subtitles?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Of course, it's in Mayan!
> Do you have trouble with subtitles?



No, I'm thinking more about how the movie will be received by my teenaged kids.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> No, I'm thinking more about how the movie will be received by my teenaged kids.


They'll probably love it - teenagers can read too


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2007)

watched epic movie



i'm now concidering home castration with rusty razorblades while sitting in a bath of lemon juice as a enjoyable alternative to watching this stuff


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2007)

Tenacious D - The Pick Of Destiny

not horrible

but  a bit lame....  it's rock out moments   just  weren't...  hard enough


----------



## ramjamclub (Aug 4, 2007)

A shot in the Dark 
1964 film with Peter sellers as Insp. Jacques Clouseau
Still laughed as a hyena all through the film. 

The recent Pink panther film with Steve Martins  as Clouseau was overacted and a "laugh or I'll shoot you" attempt to be funny.


----------



## moose (Aug 5, 2007)

I finally went out and bought a DVD player as I'm sick of watching them on a laptop. Our inaugural film was The Song Remains The Same, which was quite ruined for me by Mr Moose playing air guitar, imitating Robert Plant and making boys' drumming noises all the way through it.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Aug 5, 2007)

the devil wears prada

the pursuit of happyness

wedding crashers

brokeback mountain

bit of a night in watching shite on tv!


----------



## Geri (Aug 5, 2007)

28 Weeks Later, very enjoyable.


----------



## Geri (Aug 5, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> London to Brighton - oi! Guy Ritchie! This is how you do gangsters and lowlifes, you fuck.



Excellent film IMO.


----------



## Iam (Aug 5, 2007)

Live Free or Die

Quirky, amusing and nicely played little oddball comedy. Really quite entertaining.


----------



## passenger (Aug 5, 2007)

Dead mans shoes


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2007)

Bad Boys


----------



## Geri (Aug 5, 2007)

passenger said:
			
		

> Dead mans shoes



I *love *Dead Mans Shoes  

I could watch it over and over and over again.


----------



## passenger (Aug 5, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> I *love *Dead Mans Shoes
> 
> I could watch it over and over and over again.




the gas mask gave me nightmares


----------



## rollinder (Aug 5, 2007)

just watched Radiohead - 7 Television Commercals  but beautiful


----------



## NJNinJa (Aug 5, 2007)

Beverly Hills Ninja. One of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## Leica (Aug 6, 2007)

_Vive l'amour_ by Tsai Ming-liang. I think he is one of the best directors working at the moment, with a very personal visual style.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 6, 2007)

Severance with Danny Dyer.
Gruesome black comedy about Arms Dealers getting massacred in the woods in Eastern Europe. Class premise for a movie!





And, the boy's got talent! 
Also, Laura Harris is hot.


----------



## Iam (Aug 6, 2007)

The Simpsons.

Bit  and some  and a little 

Actually, it was far better than I was worrying, althought may just be because I've had a Simpson-deprived 6 months cos of those Cuntsacks @ Virgin Media...


----------



## Sunray (Aug 6, 2007)

Being John Malkovich

Probably the most twisted movie of all time.


----------



## passenger (Aug 6, 2007)

smoking aces went to turn it off about 5 times managed to watch it 

a bit ott but not bad ish


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 6, 2007)

Idiocracy. Good premise, bad result, few laughs. 

It's no 'Office Space', that's for sure..


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> The Simpsons.
> 
> Bit  and some  and a little
> 
> Actually, it was far better than I was worrying, althought may just be because I've had a Simpson-deprived 6 months cos of those Cuntsacks @ Virgin Media...




i watched it too

it's.... not as good as i hoped... not  horible but i found  they ended up pushing boundries   rather than  just being straight up funny


and does  havering  barts little elephant on screen  make it  shotacon?


----------



## Geri (Aug 6, 2007)

Watched Zodiac last night - it was good, I had to fight from falling asleep once or twice though.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 6, 2007)

Detroit Rock City.

Good fun, like these sort of films.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Severance with Danny Dyer.
> Gruesome black comedy about Arms Dealers getting massacred in the woods in Eastern Europe. Class premise for a movie!
> 
> 
> ...


Danny Dire? Do me a favour! He's terrible. He's a cast-iron guarantee that the film will be shit


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 7, 2007)

Been on a Wire marathon this evening - series 3, hotting up 

(slowly)


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2007)

Peep Show (3 episodes) 

LOLathon!

Forgot how much this makes me cringe (in a good way)


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2007)

Unbreakable - because I couldn't remember how it ended


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 7, 2007)

Watched Idlewild, the Outkast movie, which is really nicely made and not in anyway as terrible as I thought it might be. Kicks shit out of Purple Rain, lets put it that way..

Oh, and considering it was always Dre who was "gonna do a little acting", though Big Boi was good too.

Also saw Ripleys Game, in which John Malkovich does his usual thing and Ray Winstone does his usual thing and Dougray Scott looks baffled. 

Not nearly as bad as "The Talented Mr Ripley", in which everyone's a cunt.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 7, 2007)

a big Wire splurge, to get to the end of Season 2. Not as good as Season 1 - somehow Ziggy, Nicos etc didn't engage quite the same way D'Angelo and the Towers kids did. Also, played for laughs a bit more in S2, which worked sometimes but less so others (McNulty's English accent).

But still absolutely fantastic stuff, can't wait to get stuck into S3.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Unbreakable - because I couldn't remember how it ended


That's why I watched it again too and I was much more impressed by it this time. I'm not so sure it's overrated now. It's certainly way better than MNS's other films.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2007)

I also watched Following, Christopher Nolan's no-budget debut, a black and white hour long film about a writer who starts following people for inspiration and gets involved with a charismatic burglar. It has a similar chronologically shuffled narrative as Memento. Very impressive.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That's why I watched it again too and I was much more impressed by it this time. I'm not so sure it's overrated now. It's certainly way better than MNS's other films.


I enjoyed it more than I thought I would tbh - think I was too stoned last time I watched it


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2007)

Me too! There are so many films that I've watched whilst stoned that I've subsequently had to re-evaluate


----------



## llantwit (Aug 7, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Danny Dire?


 



			
				Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Do me a favour! He's terrible. He's a cast-iron guarantee that the film will be shit


Slightly unfair. He was good in this - where he played someone stoned and on mushrooms while being chased through the woods by head-fucked mercenaries.
He was also good in the two Nick Love films I've seen him in - Goodbye Charlie Bright and That one set in Spain - The Business or something.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 7, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Me too! There are so many films that I've watched whilst stoned that I've subsequently had to re-evaluate


Embarassing isn't it?!

I watched a film tother night with me daughter who swore blind I'd watched it before with her, but I couldn't remember anything about it!  Then again, she DOES talk through most films we watch together, so it's quite hard to remember anything


----------



## stroober (Aug 7, 2007)

smokin' aces - nae bad at all
solaris - bit odd


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Slightly unfair. He was good in this - where he played someone stoned and on mushrooms while being chased through the woods by head-fucked mercenaries.
> He was also good in the two Nick Love films I've seen him in - Goodbye Charlie Bright and That one set in Spain - The Business or something.


Oh no he wasn't


----------



## llantwit (Aug 7, 2007)

Alright then.


----------



## elevendayempire (Aug 7, 2007)

Children of Men. Fuck me, that was bleak. Very good though.

SG


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 7, 2007)

the pursuit of happyness - 
why on earth did he send his son to a chinese speaking daycare centre?
a bit stupid but okay film.


----------



## rollinder (Aug 8, 2007)

just watched Until The End Of The World 
random library rental - (probable sublim urban influance ) don't want to give it back
1/2 hour later & been reading imdb & finding it on amazon - still can barely begin to process what I've just watched

god that was beautiful    i think we need an _oh wow_ smily


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 8, 2007)

Lost Highway

Some nice moods, but overall pretty meh I thought. Balthazar Getty was cute though.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 8, 2007)

Once Upon A Time In America.
Very good
V e r y   l o n g


----------



## ramjamclub (Aug 8, 2007)

*Blood Diamond*




			
				Descartes said:
			
		

> *Blood diamond*, excellent, several relationships, anti hero, victim, reporter, love interest, global syndicates, money and idealistic dreams. The catch phrase, T.I.A., This Is Africa. A diamond, insurgents, the horrors of war, and the chase with an ending to satisfy most ardent film goers.
> 
> All the ingredients for an evenings entertainment.  Leonardo DeCaprio, Jennifer Connelly and Djimon Hounsou,  all make strong contributions to the story and the ending underlines both failed and realised dreams and achievemnts.
> 
> ...


Watched it last night. A watchable film and plenty of action.
The Rhodesian accent Dicaprio tried was patchy. He tries to act the tough  guy but he's not in the same league as Sean Bean, Bruce Willis or even Humphrey Bogarde. Miscast. The reporter played by Jennifer Connelly is a double for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BBC's Suzanne Reid.


----------



## zenie (Aug 9, 2007)

Went to see The Science of Sleep last night, was quite sweet but a bit meh...It's always nice to see films @ the cinema


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2007)

Lots of BSG Season 1 - loving it! Loving the ladies in it too


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 9, 2007)

At last, you're on the turn! *cackles*


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> At last, you're on the turn! *cackles*


You won't get me watching Buffy though  


I also finished Season 1 of Homicide: Life On The Streets, which was great


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 9, 2007)

28 Days Later

Via streaming Interweb, maybe that influenced my opinion, which is: Utter Bollocks: One trick gimmick – Look, it’s London with no people! – plus a few mutant zombies charging through the Rotherhithe Tunnel,  what I imagine were inadvertent references to 1970-80s BBC post-apocalypse drama, and for our American audience, a Black Cab i.e. turns it into Little Miss Sunshine without the twist.

Just fecking hopeless.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 9, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> 28 Days Later
> 
> Via streaming Interweb, maybe that influenced my opinion, which is: Utter Bollocks: One trick gimmick – Look, it’s London with no people! – plus a few mutant zombies charging through the Rotherhithe Tunnel,  what I imagine were inadvertent references to 1970-80s BBC post-apocalypse drama, and for our American audience, a Black Cab i.e. turns it into Little Miss Sunshine without the twist.
> 
> Just fecking hopeless.



yep 

28 Weeks Later however is aces


----------



## Reno (Aug 9, 2007)

Prime Cut. 

Excellent early 70's thriller about a Chicago mob enforcer (Lee Marvin) sent to Kansas farmland to snuff out a psychotic rural gangster (Gene Hackmann) who turns his enemies into sausages and runs a prostitution racket from his barnyard.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 9, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Prime Cut.
> 
> Excellent early 70's thriller about a Chicago mob enforcer (Lee Marvin) sent to Kansas farmland to snuff out a psychotic rural gangster (Gene Hackmann) who turns his enemies into sausages and runs a prostitution racket from his barnyard.




i love that movie


----------



## Iam (Aug 9, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> just watched Until The End Of The World
> random library rental - (probable sublim urban influance ) don't want to give it back
> 1/2 hour later & been reading imdb & finding it on amazon - still can barely begin to process what I've just watched
> 
> god that was beautiful    i think we need an _oh wow_ smily



Great film, that.

Looooooooong, but very good.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 10, 2007)

Another couple of S3 Wire episodes. Just as I was starting to reluctantly admit to myself that this series isn't quite up to the standards of the previous two, i.e. still stratospherically above anything else made for tv ever but not blowing my mind in the same way as prior series, it delivers a knockout punch.

S3: still not quite as great as the last two series, but what the fuck do I care when it beats the shit out of absolutely everything else?


----------



## rollinder (Aug 10, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Great film, that.
> 
> Looooooooong, but very good.



do you have the 5hr version?


----------



## NJNinJa (Aug 10, 2007)

The Silence Of The Lambs.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 10, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> S3: still not quite as great as the last two series, but what the fuck do I care when it beats the shit out of absolutely everything else?


Yeah, I thought that. For a while . . .


----------



## Yetman (Aug 10, 2007)

The Leather Boys - a 1960s (?) b&w film about motorbikes and homosexualism

I only started watching it to laugh at the comedy acting and random accent changes but ended up staying up til about 2am til the end of it


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 10, 2007)

Four episodes of Police Squad! In Colour! 

"Cigarette?"
"Yes, I know"

Oh, my aching sides...


----------



## Reno (Aug 10, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Four episodes of Police Squad! In Colour!
> 
> "Cigarette?"
> "Yes, I know"
> ...



Contender for one of the greatest shows ever made. Fact !


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2007)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2007)

Bad Boys 2 - ludicrous fun and frolics


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2007)

oh yeah, and I finally got around to watching the last few episodes of Homicide. Brilliant pre-Wire television. The last one guest starred poor Adrienne Shelley of those great Hal Hartley films, connected to a murder - a sadly ironic counterpart to her own recent tragic murder.


----------



## Reno (Aug 11, 2007)

All of last years BBC Jane Eyre mini-series. Very good and the best of the four adaptations I've seen.


----------



## Red O (Aug 11, 2007)

Godfather 2.


----------



## Iam (Aug 11, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> do you have the 5hr version?



No, the one I saw was about 3.45.

Apparently, Wenders' original rough cut was 20 hours long.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 11, 2007)

I watched Wild at Heart ( sky plused from the night before )
Then I watched Mulholland Drive ( DVD )
after that I noticed Blue Velvet was on sky so I had a very David Lynch night last night


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2007)

The Life of David Gale

Wouldn't have been too bad if it weren't for wooden-face Spacey


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 13, 2007)

jacob's ladder - forgot how good this was.

and Rocky Balboa - dunno why, but i always cry watching this.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 13, 2007)

The last few episodes of The Wire S3. Blimey. Where the hell is it going to go next? And why haven't I immediately ordered S4 to find out?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> The last few episodes of The Wire S3. Blimey. Where the hell is it going to go next? And why haven't I immediately ordered S4 to find out?


It's not out yet!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 13, 2007)

Grrrrr


----------



## foamy (Aug 13, 2007)

Running with scissors - made me want to put all my crockery on the lawn 

Fur: an imaginary portrait of Diane Arbus - couldnt get over the fact it was Nocole Kidman and Robert Downey Jr and get into the characters.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Grrrrr


I will gladly kill for a burntDVD of S4 - anyone?


----------



## Reno (Aug 14, 2007)

Apt Pupil. Awful film.


----------



## foamy (Aug 14, 2007)

Luck Number Slevin.
was ok, didnt really pay much attention until the twists started unfurling...


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 14, 2007)

Amores Perros

Amazing - like a white hot slap round the face, followed by a long tender snog. Or maybe that was just me fixating on Gael Garcia Bernal. Great soundtrack too (the film, not my fantasies).


----------



## Leica (Aug 14, 2007)

For some reason I can't stand Gael García Bernal, and deliberately avoid any film he's in


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 14, 2007)

You're missing out on at least one great film then


----------



## Leica (Aug 14, 2007)

I've seen Amores Perros, but I didn't like it


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 14, 2007)

*shrug*


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 14, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine - nicely done, but I'm really not quite sure what all the fuss was about.

Bourne Identity (refresher viewing before the new one) - still a damn fine film for the genre.


----------



## Grego Morales (Aug 14, 2007)

Shooter - Enjoyable action thriller.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 15, 2007)

Mysterious Skin

Powerful stuff...wasn't surprised to see that The Heart is Deceitful Above All Things in the trailers part, similar themes...pain, abuse, fucked up lives etc

One of those films that my daughter likes to tell me off for watching


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 15, 2007)

eps 1 and 2 of series 3 of the Wire.. Already it's astonishing - a little lighter in tone in some ways, but i suspect that will change..


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 15, 2007)

Do you really think it's lighter in tone? The first half of the series seemed to me to have a real chaotic end-of-days feel to it, mixed in with some quality slapstick.

I'm so jealous that you're only just starting


----------



## elevendayempire (Aug 15, 2007)

A season one episode of the Wire - the one with the chess scene - and The Bourne Identity. The special edition version, with the alternate beginning and ending rendered in glorious ungraded crappyvision. That DVD release must've cost the studio, ooh, pennies...

SG


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 15, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> A season one episode of the Wire - the one with the chess scene



I love that scene  "This the queen. She strong, she fierce." That scene was one of the early points at which I began to realise just how very great The Wire is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I'm so jealous that you're only just starting


I want to have my memory wiped, so I can start watching it again from the beginning


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 15, 2007)

A room for romeo brass.

I'm really getting to like meddows stuff (I'm a latecomer, this is england was my first).

I love the way the film shifts who is a hero and who is a mentalsit as it plods along. 

I think I only have 24 seven left.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 15, 2007)

Watched Pan's Labyrinth last night. Lacked some of the spell-binding power it had in the cinema, but it's still a brilliant film. Had forgotten how brutal it is in parts.


----------



## girasol (Aug 15, 2007)

I had a Vivien Leigh session, watched 'Gone With the Wind' on Monday and 
'A Streetcar Named Desire' on Tuesday...


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 15, 2007)

The Big Sleep. So good. Is it really 51 years old?

Bogart. 
Bacall. 
Plenty smoking. 
Wisecracks. 
Intrigue. 
Violence.

"My, my, my! Such a lot of guns around town and so few brains! You know, you're the second guy I've met today that seems to think a gat in the hand means the world by the tail."


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> eps 1 and 2 of series 3 of the Wire..




I've had it sitting on the shelf for a couple of months and my shiny new 32" reason for waiting arrived this week...


----------



## NJNinJa (Aug 15, 2007)

*Hannibal - 4/5*
This was very good. Better than The Silence Of The Lambs and a lot better than Manhunter.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 15, 2007)

Really? You seem to be the only person who's had anything positive to say about it.


----------



## NJNinJa (Aug 15, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Really? You seem to be the only person who's had anything positive to say about it.



About Hannibal? I thought it was a very good movie. It even made me gag a bit, which I like in a movie. The Silence Of The Lambs was good as well. Manhunter wasn't that good though. There are 2 more movies in the Hannibal series. I am hoping they are even better. I should be getting Red Dragon in a few days, and then Hannibal Rising.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2007)

Manhunter was brilliant. You know nothing.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, Manhunter is a quality film


----------



## Reno (Aug 15, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Manhunter was brilliant. You know nothing.




...and that from the man who only a few days ago claimed that Robocp 2 was better than Die Hard   

Not everybody has to buy into the perceived opinion all the time, do they ?

I'm with NJNiJa on this. I always found Manhunter grossly overrated and an instantly dated 80's artifact. Mann was still very much in Miami Vice mode and don't think his superficial advertising style suited the subject matter at all. Awful soundtrack too, as far as I remember and terrible acting by William Peterson who looks perpetually constipated. 

Hannibal it's rather underrated IMO. It's outrageous, funny and operatic and it looks like something Dario Argento might have come up with in the 70's had he had a huge budget. It works as a gothic gross out horror comedy and it improves considerably on the dreadful novel.


----------



## NJNinJa (Aug 15, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Hannibal it's rather underrated IMO. It's outrageous, funny and operatic and it looks like something Dario Argento might have come up with in the 70's had he had a huge budget. It works as a gross out horror comedy and it improves considerably on the dreadful novel.



I agree. I liked what they did with this movie. Especially how they were able to add some comedy to it. I found it very funny when Hannibal said "I am considering eating your wife" yet it stuck to it's horror movie persona. The part with the brains made me literally gag.


----------



## jwhy (Aug 15, 2007)

*Unreportedworld*

Greetings London Souls,

I run www.Unreportedworld.blogspot - free screenings of Indy documentaries at the Ritzy cafe and from Sept in the Bread & Roses. These films seriously challenge orthodox understandings of our world. I've asked if any souls use Urban75 but drawn blanks. How do I communicate with film fans of Urban75 to stimulate some interest? Sorry if this is an inappropriate missive. Regards John


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2007)

Lucky Number Slevin

Daughter brought it home, so I stuck it on, and it was really rather enjoyable (if a tad fucked up in parts)


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 16, 2007)

Just watched The Lady In The Water by M Night Shyamalan.....


right enjoyed it too, like a modern fairytale !


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 17, 2007)

Hotel Rwanda. Good film about a fucked up situation. 

Don Cheadle - all is forgiven, me old china..


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 17, 2007)

Wire S3 eps 3, 4 the other day. Awesome.

Bourne Identity last night. not awesome.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 17, 2007)

Bad Santa


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 17, 2007)

^^^^^ I fucking love that film....


(makes note to get a copy soon)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Hotel Rwanda. Good film about a fucked up situation.
> 
> Don Cheadle - all is forgiven, me old china..




He does rock doesn't he? Even in some terrible terrible shite. Something with Nicolas Cage being given a bit of It's a Wonderful Life bidness...what was that called? Awful.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 18, 2007)

finally got round to Night Watch.

very good, although a bit of a mess. Visually amazing, really inventive, dead exciting. The plot seemed to be all over the place (as did the pacing) although a quick browse seems to suggest this is because the international re-cut left out lots of important stuff, added stuff from later books in the series etc.
Now wondering if i should watch the Russian version (got a doublepack) - anyone bothered?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2007)

Was yours dubbed then?
I saw the subtitled version but not the one with animated subtitles, which apparently are wicked


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 18, 2007)

mine was the "international version" - the one with the clever subs (absolutely brilliant, never seen this done before).

this is a shorter, allegedly easier to follow version than either the Russian (and thus subtitled) one or the dubbed English language one. However, it seems in making it 'easier', in some ways it becomes more complicated because some shortcuts detract from the meaning. 

the discrepancies between the versions AND THEN with the books themselves add up to a fucking mess, by the look of it.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 18, 2007)

mentalchik said:
			
		

> Just watched The Lady In The Water by M Night Shyamalan.....
> 
> 
> right enjoyed it too, like a modern fairytale !



Not that I have seen it myself, but I think this must be the first positive thing I have ever seen anybody write about this movie. The world seemed briefly united in it's scorn for it when it first came out!

Mind you, I have not watched anything he has done since Dead Bruce Willis.






Last night, I watched:

Brick


I _think_ I really, really liked it, but I will need to watch it again to make sure. I am pretty sure I missed a few details, mostly due to the dialogue being a little dense and hard to follow in places.....occasional odd slang didn't help either. Still - well worth a watch for those that haven't seen it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2007)

I started watching that the other day and found it rather boring, so switched over to something else - just couldn't get into it


----------



## The Groke (Aug 18, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I started watching that the other day and found it rather boring, so switched over to something else - just couldn't get into it




It is perhaps a little dry and dull to start with and like I said, the slang and colloquialisms as well as the density of the dialogue made it hard to follow in places for me, but it did just enough to intrigue me and hold my interest in the first 15-20 minutes and IMHO just got better and better from then on in - perhaps worth another go.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2007)

I like the main actor, something Gordon Leavitt I think - he was excellent in Mysterious Skin


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 18, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I like the main actor, something Gordon Leavitt I think - he was excellent in Mysterious Skin




Joseph.. he's the kid from 3rd Rock From The Sun..


----------



## The Groke (Aug 18, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I like the main actor, something Gordon Leavitt I think - he was excellent in Mysterious Skin




Well yeah, he was a bit of a revelation for me in Brick as previous to that had I only ever seen him in 3rd Rock from The Sun!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2007)

I remember him in 3rd Rock - it was shite though


----------



## Reno (Aug 18, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I remember him in 3rd Rock - it was shite though



I quite liked it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2007)

I wanted to like it cos I like John Lithgow
One of the greatest cinematic sights is John Lithgow with tits in The World According To Garp


----------



## dada (Aug 18, 2007)

"i'm not stupid 2"
comedy, singaporean.

funny and some heart-breaking moments which made my eyes water.  
i'm surprised.


----------



## passenger (Aug 19, 2007)

Alpha Dog i liked it


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 19, 2007)

lonewolf and cub, white heaven in hell - great if you haven't seen the whole series. 

jackass 2 - dumb as shit but had me laughing.


----------



## derf (Aug 19, 2007)

Enter the dragon.

Bullshit, mr han man.


----------



## lunatrick (Aug 19, 2007)

when we were kings.......fantastic even though I've seen it a few times - but decided I needed to own the DVD......fantastic characters, crazy plot and the hero rightfully wins at the end.........fact being very much stranger than fiction.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 19, 2007)

Wire S3 EP5.

very very weird


----------



## Iam (Aug 20, 2007)

The Bourne Ultimatum

Identikit action thriller, with nothing whatsoever to distinguish it from the other two. Or from an episode of 24...

Time passed.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2007)

Children of Men - liked it quite a lot.  Me and me mate nearly burst out crying at the same time at one point, but hid it so we wouldn't look wusses in front of each other - confessed later on    

Bound - lesbian corn-fest, one sex scene and plenty of funny lines, lots of guns


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 20, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Bound - lesbian corn-fest, one sex scene and plenty of funny lines, lots of guns



such a weird film, that. so kinda low-budget and hammy, and yet it sort of works.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> such a weird film, that. so kinda low-budget and hammy, and yet it sort of works.


Yep - one scene really worked for me - the paint scene     Lots of little funny good touches though


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 20, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Yep - one scene really worked for me - the paint scene     Lots of little funny good touches though



it is very sexy, but as a reconstructed male i feel uncomfortable admitting that


----------



## Reno (Aug 20, 2007)

Night of the Eagle Excellent British supernatural thriller from the early 60's about a professor who finds out that his wife has been practising witchcraft to protect him from evil forces. He gets her to burn all her protective spells and the shit hits the fan.

Bigger Than Life. 50's melodrama starring James Mason as a father who becomes psychotic as a result of prescription drugs.

Most of Celine and Julie Go Boating, but didn't make it to the end as it's over three hours long and I was tired.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> it is very sexy, but as a reconstructed male i feel uncomfortable admitting that


I didn't wanna say owt, being a deconstructed lesbian   

That line 'I'm feeling c_hur_ios at the moment' - we burst out laughing but were strangely ahem at the same time


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 20, 2007)

isn't it by the dweebs that made the Matrix as well?

Joeypants is SUCH a ham in it


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> isn't it *by the dweebs that made the Matrix *as well?
> 
> Joeypants is SUCH a ham in it


Yep, we were a bit surprised about that

Hehe - it was quite glorious as cornfests go


----------



## Reno (Aug 20, 2007)

As I gay man I can unreservedly love Bound then.  

I think it's great fun and the two girls are hot.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 20, 2007)

they are


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> As I gay man I can unreservedly love Bound then.
> 
> I think it's great fun and the two girls are hot.


 

Violet is hotter than a planet on fire!!  Although, some of the back shots of Corky, whilst decorating, were a bit phew too


----------



## Phenol (Aug 20, 2007)

Watched The Boston Strangler last night for the first time ever.
Highly recommend it!
That late 60s split screen style is excellent and it's probably the best you'll  see Tony Curtis act.


----------



## Reno (Aug 20, 2007)

I once listened to the commentary on the DVD which is almost as entertaining as the film. Jennifer Tilly is hilarious and it features Annie Sprinkle who, erm, choregraphed the sex scenes.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 20, 2007)

did she? Annie's ace


----------



## sojourner (Aug 20, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> I once listened to the commentary on the DVD which is almost as entertaining as the film. Jennifer Tilly is hilarious and it features Annie Sprinkle who, erm, choregraphed the sex scenes.


Well, I didn't know that.  The sex was _very_ well choreographed, have to say


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2007)

House Of Sand And Fog - tragic melodrama involving a dispute over ownership of a house. Very well acted, beautifully shot,  horribly glum and depressing, but it doesn't quite work for me.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 20, 2007)

S1 E5 of The Soprano’s – this is the one where Tony and Meadow are in Maine looking at colleges and Carmela  is at home entertaining Father Mike (?)  Love, for example,  the forbidden-loved pair alone with the storm and lightening outside contributing the ‘forces of nature’ cliché, the 2 ‘made’ gangsters oblivious in gangster world hunting each other, the contrasting drunks Father (religious ‘Father’) and (Soprano) daughter . . . suddenly, I’m seeing an awful lot of depth - probably me just waking up.

I’m new to The Soprano’s and, from what has been said, I suppose I’ve been waiting to be hooked. In this episode it feels like a level of quality has been hit, the shapes and symmetries, the various approaches to humour, the situational observations, the lies, deceptions, a playful script, subtle, clever direction – ooh, the hand-held shots circling/dancing around Carmela and Father Mike . . . Also, the way wife disarms husband with the crack about the Thorn Birds . . . I suppose we’re still scene-setting for everything that follows but it feels like something substantial is coming together now.

I know it can’t match The Wire but hopeful it’s going to take the edge off the downer from S4 0f The Wire ending. 

To repeat, watching this level of entertainment on demand, in DVD quality, episode-by-episode right through from start to finish seriously enhances what is already outstanding. Loving it, all the way 'til Christmas.


----------



## elevendayempire (Aug 21, 2007)

The Wire and Dexter. Woo!

SG


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 21, 2007)

_Mulholland Drive_

I think I understood it. Lovely to watch, though.

*nips off to Wikipedia*


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 21, 2007)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> _Mulholland Drive_
> 
> I think I understood it.


  Then you're either on medication or should be.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 21, 2007)

Perfume. 

Is alright, without pulling up any trees. 
Alan Rickman always watchable. Hoffman fairly laughable. 
Nicely shot. 
Lead actor a shoe-in for the Ian Brown biopic.

Ladykiller:






Tunekiller:


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 21, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> Then you're either on medication or should be.


OK OK, I didn't. It's nothing to be embarrassed about, then?


----------



## Reno (Aug 21, 2007)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> OK OK, I didn't. It's nothing to be embarrassed about, then?



It always seemed perfectly obvious to me what was going on. The last 30 minutes made it fairly clear.


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 21, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> It always seemed perfectly obvious to me what was going on. The last 30 minutes made it fairly clear.


It was the last 30 minutes that threw me, actually.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 21, 2007)

Napoleon Dynamite.

It appears I am the last person in the western world to see it. Not that no-one else will ever see again, just that everyone already has. If that makes sense.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 21, 2007)

My guess is the idea is to enjoy the ride and allow any ideas that chance your way to    . . . oxidise, maybe.

Maybe it even distracts if you go in search of conventional conclusions. But hey, whatdoI know.


----------



## Reno (Aug 21, 2007)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> It was the last 30 minutes that threw me, actually.



In short (SPOILERAMA):

It's generally considered that the Naomi Watts character is a washed up failure of an actress who had her girlfriend killed by a hitman when she left her to marry a successful director. To repress that horrific reality, she then escaped into an imaginative world where she was a rising star who was involved in an adventurous romance with the women she still loved but in real life had had killed. The main bulk of the film consists of her fantasy life, which in the end is revealed to have been a sham.

Lynch did something similar in Lost Highway where Bill Pullman's character murdered his adulterous wife and then metamorphosed into a completely different person to escape that reality, until it also all comes crashing down on him at the end.

Lynch's films are perfectly enjoyable without an explanation as much of the pleasure comes from the many offbeat details and their often episodic nature, but in their own way most of them do tend to make sense on a narative level.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 21, 2007)

life without me - a very insightful narrative on how a terminally ill woman lives her final moments. loved it.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2007)

Simps the movie

Better than I thought it would be, but was lacking any mention of Sideshow Bob.  Loved the Green Day thing, esp the American Idiot - Funeral Version  And the whole itchy self-referential thing 

Spiderpig


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 22, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> In short (SPOILERAMA):
> 
> It's generally considered that the Naomi Watts character is a washed up failure of an actress who had her girlfriend killed by a hitman when she left her to marry a successful director. To repress that horrific reality, she then escaped into an imaginative world where she was a rising star who was involved in an adventurous romance with the women she still loved but in real life had had killed. The main bulk of the film consists of her fantasy life, which in the end is revealed to have been a sham.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 22, 2007)

employee of the month - this film would have been okay if it wasn't for jessica simpson.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 23, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Simps the movie
> 
> Better than I thought it would be, but was lacking any mention of Sideshow Bob.  Loved the Green Day thing, esp the American Idiot - Funeral Version  And the whole itchy self-referential thing
> 
> Spiderpig




I watched this last night too and was quite disappointed.

For all of you who have seen the "spiderpig" bit, this is the funniest part of the whole film. 

It's not bad, but it's not great and when you have been watching the show for 15 years, it is hard to stomach the 48th Marge-leaving-Homer-Homer-Winning-her-back-scenario.

I expected a little more.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 23, 2007)

the Stiff documentary that was on BBC4 a while back - excellent.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2007)

The Wire S4 - eps1-4
Shit, there's still situations and moments in S4 that are in the book, it's that rich


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 23, 2007)

ie the book the series is based on?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> ie the book the series is based on?


Oops, sorry, I'm still asleep, the book I meant was Homicide: A Year On The Killing Streets by David Simon - the series Homicide: Life On The Streets was based on it, but it's so detailed, that there's still incidents and even characters in The Wire that come from the book


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 23, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry, I'm still asleep, the book I meant was Homicide: A Year On The Killing Streets by David Simon - the series Homicide: Life On The Streets was based on it, but it's so detailed, that there's still incidents and even characters in The Wire that come from the book




ah,  I thought the Wire was based on its own book, if you see what I mean. Is it a good read then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> ah,  I thought the Wire was based on its own book, if you see what I mean. Is it a good read then?


Yeah, it's fascinating


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2007)

I think The Wire was also inspired in some part by The Corner, also written by David Simon - this was later adapted as a mini-series by HBO and has a lot of the cast of The Wire in it, as Homicide did. And Oz.


----------



## rollinder (Aug 24, 2007)

last night:  episode 1 of the origanal outer limits - The Energy Being  (off a freebie dvd) accidentally hilarious in places - especially the main character(s) being obsessed by/made of microwaves, plus alien contact and destruction being caused via stolen electricity and equipment of a local radio station and the ambition of a stand in DJ.

watched an episode of this, this morning while having breakfast






Bagpuss & toast = perfect.
Haven't seen it properly since I was little 
Brilliant  

Charliemouse nearly got squashed into a bottle  and one of the mice had their tail used as a glue spreader. Don't remember the toad singing folk songs at all.
Loved Bagpuss's story about how he used to be a ships captain - "the wind would blow so the ship couldn't go" 

they'd never get away with topless mermaids on childrens tv in this day and age.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 24, 2007)

Tried to watch Better Off Dead yesterday but got interrupted by an invasion of flies, so I will try again this afternoon. It made me feel all fuzzy and nostalgic, except for the parts where I was perving over John Cusack which just made me feel a bit


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 24, 2007)

Heroes...

SAVE THE CHEERLEADER!


----------



## Belushi (Aug 24, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Tried to watch Better Off Dead yesterday but got interrupted by an invasion of flies, so I will try again this afternoon. It made me feel all fuzzy and nostalgic, except for the parts where I was perving over John Cusack which just made me feel a bit



I loved that film as a teen

and I'd go gay for Cusack


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2007)

Die hard 4.  Enjoyed it.  Sure, not as good as the first, but still a decent action film.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 24, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I loved that film as a teen
> 
> and I'd go gay for Cusack



Me and a friend randomly happened across it as impressionable youngsters. I think it was the first film of his I'd ever seen...thus was one of my most enduring crushes born 

He looks so sweet and innocent in it now, not like the man-of-the-world adult he later became. Sorry, it must be the sun, my hormones have gone mental!

*resolves to watch more dry documentaries about steam trains in the future*


----------



## Bajie (Aug 26, 2007)

I watched 'The Wind that Shakes the Barley'.

Not exactly what I would call entertainment, more along the lines of a history lesson in a film format.


----------



## rekil (Aug 26, 2007)

I thought I'd be watching Matewan on telly but it looks like they've decided to put on something called 'Higher Love' instead. - "Ross, a self-absorbed and determined young man, plans to sell off his family's priceless wine collection to finance his purchase of a substantial mining interest which promises to make him rich." 

Nein danke.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2007)

S1 E10 The Soprano's - I'm amused at how the writers keep dangling the Jew's horses under our nose; will it's head end up in his bed, or won't it . . . otherwise, all's well. Funnier than I thought and not as dark (yet, anyway).


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 26, 2007)

the Number 23

A cheap paperback thriller.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 26, 2007)

the bourne ultimatum - i'm never gonna buy The Guardian newspaper again after this - friggin' cowardly reporters. okay film - the climax was a let down, compared to the first two. 

best blockbuster of the summer so far.


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 26, 2007)

Nightwatch........russian vampire type malarkey !


Still not sure if i liked it or not.....bemused is probably closest to how i felt about it !


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 26, 2007)

nightwatch i thought was pretty cool.
a bit odd in some of the sequences but not as bad as the critics made it out to be.

saw Blades of Glory tonight. okay, i guess.


----------



## Reno (Aug 27, 2007)

Who Can Kill a Child?

Excellent Spanish horror film from 1976 and a genuine undiscovered classic.


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 27, 2007)

All the Kings Men - well half of it anyway - I got so completely annoyed with all the over acting, crap southern accents, stiring music and silly cinematography that I had to switch it off. 
Not done that for a while.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 27, 2007)

About half of Zodiac.  Very good, will watch the second half later today.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 27, 2007)

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance - Jimmy Stewart's idealistic east coast lawyer lost in the lawless west, John Wayne calling him "pilgrim" every two minutes, Lee Marvin's sadistic hired gun. Excellent.

"Bar's closed."
"Oh come on - just a beer. A beer's not drinking!"


----------



## Looby (Aug 27, 2007)

We watched and recorded Babel from box office. I really enjoyed it, couldn't really feel much sympathy for Brad and Cate in Morocco though. They were the characters I was least bothered about, maybe that was the intention.


----------



## dada (Aug 27, 2007)

korean love flick.
but not a typical boy meets girl story.
LOVE it.
the drunken subway scene is absolutely hilarious.
highly recommend.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 27, 2007)

Last night I watched Eddie Izzard on his "Glorious" tour of 1997. 

It wasn't actually that funny, although I did laugh a couple of times.

It was video, and I haven't watched much video recently. Are they are always such poor quality, I wonder?


----------



## rollinder (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm watching Planet Of The Apes (they're showing shit adverts at the moment - just finnally seen the skoda cake car ad )

wonder if the peasents being attacked in the field was a statement on Vietnam

eta: now it's turned into a pisstake on man evolving from apes versus christianity

noe chalton heston's beating up honest godfearinging little ape boys


----------



## rollinder (Aug 27, 2007)

Charlton Heston said:
			
		

> You Maniacs! You blew it up! Ah, damn you! God damn you all to hell!


----------



## Maltin (Aug 27, 2007)

Although I prefer this (sound) quote.

http://www.rosswalker.co.uk/movie_sounds/sounds_files_20070211_107389/planet_of_the_apes/dirty_ape.wav


----------



## rollinder (Aug 27, 2007)

yeah that was a great line.

Couldn't help thinking of the Simpsons planet of the apes musical while watching it though


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 27, 2007)

MaltinAlthough said:
			
		

> I prefer this (sound) quote.
> 
> http://www.rosswalker.co.uk/movie_sounds/sounds_files_20070211_107389/planet_of_the_apes/dirty_ape.wav



Yes, that's my favourite line too.


----------



## Geri (Aug 27, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> life without me - a very insightful narrative on how a terminally ill woman lives her final moments. loved it.



Oh God, I went to see that with Butchers, one of our first dates. Awful boring crap, I think we walked out after 20 minutes.


----------



## maya (Aug 27, 2007)

There's a wonderful picture of a production break during the shooting of Planet of the Apes, where extras with their ape suits still on wander round side by side with those who still had the suit on but with the headpiece off, and just regular guys in shorts and t-shirts walking in between those outlandish-looking costumes...
The background is some sort of city ruin and it all looks uncannily like commuters on their way to catch a train, even down to the slightly vacant expression on their faces as if they ignore the others... and just focus on what they are doing, where they are going (probably to grab the last bits of lunch, before the others would finish it off)


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 27, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Oh God, I went to see that with Butchers, one of our first dates. Awful boring crap, I think we walked out after 20 minutes.



you saw that on one of your first dates?!!!!  

nah...it isn't that type of movie.
it is very depressing.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 27, 2007)

A Warning To The Curious

Classic BBC ghost story making great use of the peculiar Norfolk coastline. A very enjoyable watch with some spooky moments and lots of sampleable (?) sounds.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 27, 2007)

Code Name: The Cleaner.

Cedrick the Entertainer as a spy/janitor.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 28, 2007)

The Wire Season 4 bar the last episode, which was unfortunately missing. Disappointing, I'm afraid, after the stellar quality of the first three. The kids are great but it's showing signs of fatigue IMO


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 28, 2007)

_The Grudge_

US version. Kacked me right up. I hear the original Japanese one's scarier?


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 28, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> The Wire Season 4 bar the last episode, which was unfortunately missing. Disappointing, I'm afraid, after the stellar quality of the first three. The kids are great but it's showing signs of fatigue IMO




say it ain't so


----------



## Reno (Aug 28, 2007)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> _The Grudge_
> 
> US version. Kacked me right up. I hear the original Japanese one's scarier?



They copied the scare scenes shot by shot from the original. They made the story a lot more explanatory and saddled the film with the ever bland Sarah Michelle Geller, but for the first half at least it sticks quite closely to the Japanese version.


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 29, 2007)

An Inconvienient Truth.
He's obviously a hugly inteligent man with genuine passion, and it was engaging & educating.
But it also felt somewhat 'meh' too.


----------



## Reno (Aug 29, 2007)

Hot Fuzz. Reasonably amusing for 85 minutes and then the film self-destructs during a half an hour drawn out hommage to various action shoot'em ups which is funny for exactly 2 minutes.


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 30, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> They copied the scare scenes shot by shot from the original. They made the story a lot more explanatory and saddled the film with the ever bland Sarah Michelle Geller, but for the first half at least it sticks quite closely to the Japanese version.


I'll seek it out for comparison.

Last night - _Hellraiser: Hellseeker_ (the third one??)
Really enjoyed this, much more atmospheric and eerie than the first two. Saw the Sixth Sense esque twist at the end coming a mile off, though


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 30, 2007)

The Wire S3 E1 - Oh yeah


----------



## sojourner (Aug 31, 2007)

House of Fools (Dom durakov)

Loved it!  Fucking bizarro scenes involving Bryan Adams made me gape a bit at first, til I put it into context  

A wonderful film - touching, funny, poignant - really loved it.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 31, 2007)

blood diamond - best described as an action movie that attempts to educate the masses. entertainment with a conscience - and i can promise you that won't be buying anymore 100 carat diamonds. no siree. never again!!


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 31, 2007)

The Illusionist - not as good as the other magician film out this year(the title of which I've forgotten) but not altogether bad. Ed Norton always watchable, Paul Giamatti (?) likewise, dodgy mid-European accents all over the shop.


----------



## stdPikachu (Aug 31, 2007)

Did anyone else catch Pulse last night? Reasonably entertaining and inventive low-budget horror film about evil electricity infecting houses and turning the American convenience lifestyle into a living hell 

I remember seeing it as a kid and it scared the absolute crap outta me


----------



## Yetman (Aug 31, 2007)

My mates just lent me a film about a smackhead elephant called Free Jimmy. Sounds interesting!


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 31, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> blood diamond - best described as an action movie that attempts to educate the masses. entertainment with a conscience - and i can promise you that won't be buying anymore 100 carat diamonds. no siree. never again!!




Or, Hollywood cashing in on 3rd world misery and dressing it up as conscience filmaking & hoping to grab an Oscar out of it.

It was fucking atrocious for the reason above and that it's just not a very good film.

IMO, of course


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2007)

This thread is great for building up my online dvd rental lists


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 1, 2007)

Innit!

Watched the first two episodes of Nathan Barley again this morning, to take my mind off my appalling hangover.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 1, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> This thread is great for building up my online dvd rental lists


What have you picked today then?    I totally agree btw.

I watched Queer as Folk 2 last night.  Only 2 episodes, but writing was excellent - really loved the ending, just quality.


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 2, 2007)

Danny Boyle's sci-fi film, SUNSHINE. Great premise, incredibly atmospheric, brilliant CGI and a strong cast... and yet it never really got going. Maybe I was just too tired to enjoy it.


----------



## Maltin (Sep 2, 2007)

I watched Suddenly, Moby Dick and Kiss Me Kate yesterday, none of which I had seen before. The first and last had been on tape since 1994.  

None were outstanding. I enjoyed Kiss Me Kate the most.


----------



## Leica (Sep 2, 2007)

Heh, Maltin... I've been revisiting my old video tapes too lately  I know the future is DVDs, but I've got so many movies that are hard or impossible to find on DVD and I'm reluctant to let them go.


----------



## Maltin (Sep 2, 2007)

Leica said:
			
		

> Heh, Maltin... I've been revisiting my old video tapes too lately  I know the future is DVDs, but I've got so many movies that are hard or impossible to find on DVD and I'm reluctant to let them go.


The problem is that there are far too many that I've got on tape. I'm sure that those taped in 1994 are nowhere near the oldest ones that I haven't got around to watching. 

I've got some films that I borrowed off a friend when he moved house ages ago, that I still haven't watched.  Moby Dick was one of those. Still got McLintock, Went the Day Well, Red River, The Big Chill and Advise & Consent to go. I just find that I lack concentration to watch them at home. That's why I prefer going to the cinema. I'm hoping to see him in the next couple of months, so need to knuckle down and watch these so I can give them back to him.


----------



## Maltin (Sep 2, 2007)

Leica said:
			
		

> I know the future is DVDs


One of the problems that I have with wanting to build up a film collection is that I don't believe that this is true.


----------



## Maltin (Sep 2, 2007)

The other embarrassing thing about Suddenly was that there was an introduction saying that it had not been shown on British television since 1971. I assume that it has been shown since and that after a 23 year wait I haven't waited another 13 years to watch it!


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 2, 2007)

House of Games

Wanted to see this for some time and enjoyed it, despite accidentally having stumbled across the twist some years ago. It was all very stagey and a bit stilted, but the performances were mostly quite compelling. Lindsay Crouse was as wooden as ever though. I also enjoyed the shocking 80s fashions.


----------



## Reno (Sep 2, 2007)

I love House of Games and I really like the artificiality of the acting, I think it fits Mamet's dialogue. He's pulled the same trick a few times since, but this is still the best one of his twisty films. Lindsay Crouse sure does wear some mean pant suits in this.


----------



## rollinder (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a horrible feeling that I've got unwatched tv programmes on tape going back to 9. I've definitly got mid series episodes from long cancelled programs, odd documentarys, stray episodes of Star Trek tng etc, lots of films, from 94/95 onwards, + loads of Totps from 96. 

comes from not having a video player/recorder in my bedroom and knowing how to tape stuff if I could not get spotted by my guardian(s) but only being able to watch stuff back if gran went out, for years.

I still haven't really got my head around the concept of being able to tape stuff and then watch when I feel like it  
most have been zapped through to write down what on them but not watched properly. 
went though one old one trying to find a film I was sure I'd taped at some point & discovered a S4C (wales) psychidelic music 'documantary' on the super furry animals, and a home made done on a camcorder looking programme of a womans investigation/expouser of britians secret UFO's - mostly involved her sat at a table in a libary looking at piece of paper & a photo of a child oplus a double negative of a man? in a space suit.


----------



## Maltin (Sep 2, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> went though one old one trying to find a film I was sure I'd taped at some point & discovered a S4C (wales) psychidelic music 'documantary' on the super furry animals, and a home made done on a camcorder looking programme of a womans investigation/expouser of britians secret UFO's - mostly involved her sat at a table in a libary looking at piece of paper & a photo of a child oplus a double negative of a man? in a space suit.


I "hate" watching the "blank" spaces between programmes recorded on tape. Ended up watching the end of Batman last night before the start of Kiss Me Kate.


----------



## rollinder (Sep 2, 2007)

worse is finding part of a really good programme after what you meant to tape that cuts off.

btw can somebody please explain why I recorded the episode of shooting stars with Jarvis Cocker followed by half an episode of The Champions


----------



## Leica (Sep 2, 2007)

Maltin said:
			
		

> The problem is that there are far too many that I've got on tape.


I have only kept the ones I like and plan to watch them a few times before deciding the next drastic step.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 2, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> I love House of Games and I really like the artificiality of the acting, I think it fits Mamet's dialogue.



Yeah, I know what you mean - it really grated for the first five minutes or so, but then began to establish a good flow. I thought Joe Mantegna was especially good at making the words and repetition seem natural.

First thing of Mamet's I've seen actually  Must rent more.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2007)

Severance - a surprise cos it had Danny Dire in it and it was good! Very funny and suitably gory - not particularly original, apart from the fact that the baddies don't just keep coming back like in most horror films - it plays with this convention quite cleverly actually


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know what you mean - it really grated for the first five minutes or so, but then began to establish a good flow. I thought Joe Mantegna was especially good at making the words and repetition seem natural.
> 
> First thing of Mamet's I've seen actually  Must rent more.


Oooh, you're in for a treat then - The Spanish Prisoner is excellent and Heist ain't bad either - oh and don't forget Glengarry Glen Ross


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2007)

When the Wind Blows 
One I have not seen for years and really well done, just not that cheery!!


----------



## renegadechicken (Sep 3, 2007)

i watched Killer Klowns from Outta Space again last night.............still love it and find it very funny, especially the shadow puppets.


----------



## rollinder (Sep 3, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> When the Wind Blows
> One I have not seen for years and really well done, just not that cheery!!


understatement of the yeah tbh


----------



## mr_eko (Sep 3, 2007)

Sugarhouse - pretty good enjoyed it. A really great performance from Ashley Walters. Definitely worth a  look


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 4, 2007)

Shooter - i swear mark wahlberg is the carbon copy of matt damon - they seem to make similar films...and i don't know how this one slipped under me radar, would loved to have seen it on the big screen cos it sure beats the ass out of the bourne ultimatum. 

it also has an indian man in it.
not seen an indian man in a major (hollywood) film since harold and kumar/the guru.

edited: (hollywood)


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 4, 2007)

Deathproof - well enjoyed, cracking soundtrack


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 4, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Oooh, you're in for a treat then - The Spanish Prisoner is excellent and Heist ain't bad either - oh and don't forget Glengarry Glen Ross



Deffo seconded on the first two of those - not seen GGR.

I actually really enjoyed Heist.  The more actionny nature of it made it flow a bit better.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 4, 2007)

Today I watched the first half of 1408 with John Cusack, which was shit-scary, in fact too scary for me to watch by myself at 1am, so I'm going to watch the second half tomorrow, in daylight, or something.  It's one of those shining-type films which does it all by suspense rather than gore... very well done but a bit too well done...


----------



## Glamgurl36 (Sep 4, 2007)

We randomly rented "The Ex" with Zach Braff I didn't think it would be goo because there was a lot of copies. but it was suprisingly really funny. i recommend it


__________________________
"They say our lives are shaped not by those who love us but by those who refuse to love us. " Baby Phat


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2007)

Catch A Fire: good movie about the ANC in South Africa, during apartheid days.


----------



## rollinder (Sep 4, 2007)

Glamgurl36 said:
			
		

> "They say our lives are shaped not by those who love us but by those who refuse to love us. " more spam?


----------



## Maltin (Sep 4, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> it also has an indian man in it.
> not seen an indian man in a major (hollywood) film since harold and kumar/the guru.
> 
> edited: (hollywood)


 
All M Night Shyamalan's films

Although I doubt they have large roles, this will have quite a few:

The Darjeeling Limited

Also this summer there was a film with this character in it.







Admittedly, not many that I can think of, although it's not something that I look out for.


----------



## themonkeyman (Sep 5, 2007)

The Girl Next Door - really like this film - Elisha Cuthbert in it too, which always helps

North By Northwest - Classic


----------



## sojourner (Sep 5, 2007)

The Illusionist - quite enjoyed it, bit bored at times though.  Loved the camerawork


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Sep 5, 2007)

platoon, haven't seen it for ages. its bloody great


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 5, 2007)

Ooh, I haven't watched Platoon for years - must obtain.

"Bunny, the only way you're gonna get some pussy is if the bitch dies and wills it to you. And then, maybe."


----------



## Reno (Sep 5, 2007)

The first two episodes of Season 6 of The Shield. I'm hooked (again).


----------



## Belushi (Sep 5, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> The first two episodes of Season 6 of The Shield. I'm hooked (again).



I love the Shield, I've been recording all of this season and am going to watch them all in one marathon session of corrupt polic violence.


----------



## Reno (Sep 5, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I love the Shield, I've been recording all of this season and am going to watch them all in one marathon session of corrupt polic violence.



I did the same, I can't just watch one episode at a week with The Shield. If I didn't have to go to work the next day I would have stayed up all night watching it all.


----------



## Leica (Sep 6, 2007)

I've just watched a 1985 South Bank Show about Francis Bacon. At some point Bacon and Melvyn Bragg are in the Tate Gallery looking at slides of his paintings, and Bacon keeps going -- "That one is rubbish", "I didn't get this one right", "That is a complete disaster", "This one doesn't work at all", "I wish I'd just burned this", "I really hate this", "Oh I should have destroyed this one" and so on  On Rothko: "Oh I HATE that dirty maroon colour that's used in those things... If I ever wanted to get depressed I'd go spend a few hours into the Rothko room to look at dreary maroon"


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 6, 2007)

edit


----------



## rollinder (Sep 6, 2007)

*starts kicking self for not getting Bacon's paintings when went to exhibition  with college*

watched Fight Club in my pyjamas   - you _really do not want_ to be nibbling on toast just they start rifalling through the bins for *fat* /ick


----------



## foo (Sep 6, 2007)

i went to bed early and watched the Defininte Article and Unrepeatable - all over again. somewhat dated but worth it for the giggles.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 6, 2007)

Watched second half of 1408.  Superb.  Best US horror film in years.


----------



## dada (Sep 6, 2007)

28 weeks later

very good film.
love it.
the betrayal from the husband and forgiveness from the wife.
and at the end the husband kills the wife!
how ironic.
that's one unlucky woman.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2007)

you are a bit of a twat, dada - edit that post to get rid of the spoilers


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2007)

Watched Harry Potter & the Goblet of Fire last night. 

I think it is the best film adaptation I have seen so far and enjoyed it.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 7, 2007)

Watched Blood Diamond and thought it was pretty good. Easily to dismiss as Hollywood hand-wringing, perhaps, but at least it got made, and made well.

My di Caprio tolerance is on the rise, and has been since that awful Gangs of New York shite


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2007)

Romanzo Criminale - billed as an Italian Goodfellas, but came over as a TV miniseries - like Goodfellas, it spans a good few decades, but it seems to presuppose a familiarity with the 'Years Of Lead', which I had barely a clue about. Well acted though, but overlong and ultimately confusing


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 7, 2007)

Just finished watching Intacto again. It makes so much more sense the second time around. When I watched it the first time, I got enough to know what was going on, but there is so much detail that just blew straight past me. A wholly satisfying visual experience


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 9, 2007)

Last night I watched Police In The East on good old analogue VHS - it was very good.

Then I watched Waxwork, a smart little comedy-horror B movie which I have loved since way back when. It was great to see it again, apart from one small thing: for no discernible reason, the DVD release has loads cut from one particular scene. It makes no difference to the level of violence or horror in the movie, but it does ruin a perfectly good scene and disrupt the flow somewhat. That really pissed me off


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 9, 2007)

Sex and Fury

Executioners from Shaolin


----------



## mhendo (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking for Comedy in the Muslim World

Cute, and mildly funny in places, but not as good as i was hoping.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 9, 2007)

300.

lasted 15 minutes, skipped to a battle scene, gave in.

Utter toss


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 9, 2007)

... whereas Zodiac was very good indeed. A bit overlong, perhaps, but in a way that adds to the sense of defeat and exhausation and frustration. Good performances but as usual Downey Jr stole it, and as usual you don't mind


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2007)

I loved 300 - it was a film I really shouldn't have liked but did in spite of myself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2007)

And now I'm watching  Trading Places. I love this film, though I'm tired, so I might go to bed as soon as I've seen JLC's tits.


----------



## LDR (Sep 10, 2007)

I watched Whale Rider again last recently which I still found really moving and interesting.  I surprised myself as I can't remember that last time I had a repeat viewing of a film.

I also watched Presley & Cash The Road Show Interstate.  It had an old clip of Johnny Cash taking the piss out of Elvis by impersonating him singing Hound Dog.

Cash looked completely fucked out of head. He was gurning, sweating and talking complete bollocks.


----------



## rollinder (Sep 10, 2007)

I've seen part of that clip - pilled up on amphetamins at the time wasn't he


----------



## Julie (Sep 10, 2007)

Candy.

Not bad. Not brilliant.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 10, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I loved 300 - it was a film I really shouldn't have liked but did in spite of myself.




i thought i'd enjoy it, quite fancied something OTT. But it just irritated me from the outset. 

For shame, McNulty


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 10, 2007)

The Sopranos: Season/Series 1

I’ve come to this after my introduction to, and a summer of, 50 episodes of The Wire. So, from a cop show with robbers to a robber show with cops – of course neither is either, but this does come with a reputation and so I do have to keep reminding myself to not contrast and compare the entirety of one with the scene-setting opening season of the other

At least it’s helping with the post-Wire comedown.

I did like the device of using the three women to begin to unlock Tony Sopranos character, mother, wife and shrink. Elsewhere, for me, stuff worked, stuff didn’t.

The humour surprised me; the dark/light combination should serve it well. Hope it’s going to be more than a ‘family journey’ cos I don’t need that junk sentimentality USA media specialises in.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 10, 2007)

Fido !! was good, not fast acting zombie stuff but a rarther well done film.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 10, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> And now I'm watching  Trading Places. I love this film, though I'm tired, so I might go to bed as soon as I've seen JLC's tits.



I watched most of that and turned it off then didnt sleep for about 3 hours.....if I'd had knows JLC got her tits out I'd have carried on watching it! Fock. Good film as well 

And I think 300 rocks too. Well ott but thats what makes it good.

I watched London To Brighton last night…..alright I suppose, I expected better.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 10, 2007)

The Good German.

Pretty unengaging to be honest. 
Mainly because the retro B&W war film look didn't really come off very well & the acting & script didn't seem to gel.

(I also seem to be developing a serious Toby Maguire aversion)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2007)

Watched some good films over the weekend. 

Gattaca was the stand out winner for me but Delicatessen was also one I enjoyed re-watching.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 10, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> I watched London To Brighton last night…..alright I suppose, I expected better.



How was Sam Spruell's acting? I went to school with him. In fact, just this weekend I watched a school concert video that my friend liberated from the music department, which climaxed with a 14 year old Sam doing the cheesiest cover of 'I Feel Good'. Wonder how much that would be worth to him?


----------



## Yetman (Sep 10, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> How was Sam Spruell's acting? I went to school with him. In fact, just this weekend I watched a school concert video that my friend liberated from the music department, which climaxed with a 14 year old Sam doing the cheesiest cover of 'I Feel Good'. Wonder how much that would be worth to him?



Just been trying to find a pic of him on the web, couldnt find one but I found out who he is and I think he plays his part brilliantly, perfect for the role - he's kind of like a more raw, nasty Jude Law. There were a couple of bits near the end where he came close to faltering on the essence of his character but for the majority of it he was spot on.

I'd keep hold of that video for now, see if he gets any bigger movies


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 10, 2007)

Interesting...I had heard he was very good in it. I'm looking forward to seeing the film myself, but I bet it will be well weird trying to square the intense young man on screen with the skinny overenthusiastic luvvy he was at school


----------



## zenie (Sep 10, 2007)

Simsons The Movie

The Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 10, 2007)

a good year - it may say "Directed by Ridley Scott" on the tin but don't let this turdeous film fool you. Don't make the same mistake as I!!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2007)

Gonna watch Scenes of a Sexual Nature tonight as somebody in the office lent it to me. 

Don't normally watch many films like this and the reviews are really mixed. Need some light hearted viewing though


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 10, 2007)

Not DVD or video but I did watch A Fistful of Dollars and Dog Soldiers on CH5 last night.  Brilliant films, laughed like a drain in the fight when Ryan changed into a werewolf and Sean Pertwee grabs the first thing to hand, a kindling stick, takes one look at it, throws it and shouts 'Fetch'.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 10, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> a good year - it may say "Directed by Ridley Scott"



 
Fuck me. I had no idea.
Managed about half of it on a flight a few months ago - just utter tripe.

The money, I know -  but really, how do you go from things like Black Hawk Down, Thelma & Louise & Gladiator etc to this dog shit. I mean, it wasn't even filmed very well


----------



## Phenol (Sep 10, 2007)

Watched Wah-wah.

Swaziland looks beautiful but otherwise the film is a bit dull!


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 10, 2007)

The Proposition - sweaty.
Corpse Bride - charming.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 10, 2007)

the last king of scotland - recommend!!! thank fuck for that!!! it's been ages since i saw a clever political thriller. great tension all the way through!!!


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 10, 2007)

the book's very very good as well. less sensational, but very interesting


----------



## Cloud (Sep 10, 2007)

Straightheads

Oh dear...

Sex, more sex, violence, Danny Dwyer in his usual role of playing someone who's just had a kicking, rape, more sex, revenge involving fucking someone up the arse with a sniper rifle all finished off with a dollop of violence.

Shite


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Fuck me. I had no idea.
> Managed about half of it on a flight a few months ago - just utter tripe.
> 
> The money, I know -  but really, how do you go from things like Black Hawk Down, Thelma & Louise & Gladiator etc to this dog shit. I mean, it wasn't even filmed very well


He's only made 2 good films and one of those is heavily flawed.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 10, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> He's only made 2 good films and one of those is heavily flawed.



you mean alien and bladerunner?

didn't you like legend, haannibal, black hawk down?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2007)

No! Especially Black Hawk Down!


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> He's only made 2 good films and one of those is heavily flawed.



I was  thinking more of the quality of the overall production tbh, But that's not very clear, sorry.

BHD & Gladiator may be top draw Hollowood fodder, but no matter what you think of them, there is no denying how brilliantly made they are. Scott's trademark is for breathtaking cinematography etc.
I was just suprised to find him behind what can only be described as  turgid 'made for tv' dross.

As for his '2' films I'll go for Alien & Thelma & Louise


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 11, 2007)

watched eps 7,8,9 of Season 3 of the Wire  

building up nicely


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> building up nicely



Isn't it just.
I'm up to E4. Avon's not a happy bunny is he?


----------



## foo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ronin 

how come DeNiro keeps saying 'bloke'. i thought americans didn't use that word.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> BHD & Gladiator may be top draw Hollowood fodder, but no matter what you think of them, there is no denying how brilliantly made they are. Scott's trademark is for breathtaking cinematography etc.
> *I was just suprised to find him behind what can only be described as  turgid 'made for tv' dross.*


Have you seen White Squall and GI Jane?


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 11, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> Ronin
> 
> how come DeNiro keeps saying 'bloke'. i thought americans didn't use that word.


Did you find it as rubbish as me i.e. quite rubbish?


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Have you seen White Squall and GI Jane?



Point taken


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2007)

Belle De Jour, not as good or as funny, as The Discreet Charm Of The Bourgoisie, but amusing all the same
Even Dwarves Started Small - bizarre early Herzog film with a bunch of dwarves overtaking an unidentitified institution in what looks like Lanzarote, smashing things up, abusing animals and laughing eerily. That's about it. Bizarre. Also contains possibly the world's first documented ghost riding


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 12, 2007)

more Season 3 Wire. Nearly there.

and yes, the gay club spot


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 12, 2007)

Big Doll House - got a flash of Pam Griers tit


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2007)

Japanese Story


Wow.  Brilliant story.  Can't say more, but would love to!


----------



## Reno (Sep 13, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Japanese Story
> 
> 
> Wow.  Brilliant story.  Can't say more, but would love to!



Yes, it's great isn't it. Seems to be about one thing for the first half and then takes a sharp turn and becomes about something completely different.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Yes, it's great isn't it. Seems to be about one thing for the first half and then takes a sharp turn and becomes about something completely different.


Yup

It's fair to say my jaw hit the floor

Toni Collette is fantastic isn't she?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2007)

Is that the Australian one with Toni Collette in the desert? If so, two thumbs up from me - it made water come from my eyes


----------



## Yetman (Sep 13, 2007)

Hot Fuzz

Very good. Bit long though


----------



## N_igma (Sep 13, 2007)

Father Ted. Season 2. 

Never get bored of this.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Is that the Australian one with Toni Collette in the desert? If so, two thumbs up from me - it made water come from my eyes


Yep

Me too


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 13, 2007)

Sweet Sweetbacks Badassss Song


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 14, 2007)

A Touch of Evil. Quality, with reservations about Chuck Heston done up as a Mexican..


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 15, 2007)

atonement -  tragedy of circumstance. the lack of time. the wanting of a shared space between two lovers. the reality of it all.

great film.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 16, 2007)

Arashi no yoru ni

think of it as bambi meets the odd couple

the story of a friendship between a goat and a wolf..

nice film...   fine for all ages...  one  thing i noticed  is that  a lot of the animation looked quite american (lanscapes  and   some of the movement) quite possibly inspired by  the classic stuff like  road runner  etc

though the wolf pack had blatant yakuza styling to it  as well as other  anime aspects


also the wolf had one thick dialect de yansu


----------



## Reno (Sep 16, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> Arashi no yoru ni
> 
> think of it as bambi meets the odd couple



That sounds nice 

I had friends round for a DVD evening and we watched And Soon the Darkness, an excellent British thriller from 1970 by the team behind The Avengers, Blood and Black Lace, another super stylish 60's Giallo thriller by Mario Bava about a serial killer bumping off models in a fashion house and The Machinist, which I'd seen before, but which holds up rather well the second time round.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2007)

I watched Circus Of Horrors - a lurid tale from the company that made Peeping Tom, starring Anton Diffring (everyone's favourite Nazi in a ridiculous amount of war movies) as a plastic surgeon who goes undercover in a circus after an operation goes wrong. Great stuff! 
I also saw Saw 3 - rubbish!


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 16, 2007)

The Champ (the Jon Voight remake).

Haven't watched it in maybe ten years - I remembered it with great affection so I looked it up. I had shivers running down my spine in the final scene, though I surprisingly didn't blub.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 16, 2007)

Whenever I see that film (invariably on a Sunday afternoon) I always swear I'm not going to cry, and I always do


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Sep 16, 2007)

godfather part 2 gonna watch teh 3rd one later


----------



## mentalchik (Sep 16, 2007)

Constantine !


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2007)

oops wrong forum


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 16, 2007)

finished season 3 of The Wire.

holy shit


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 18, 2007)

Secret Window, in which Johnny Depp and John Turturro turn their undoubted talents to making a silk purse out of a sow's ear and come up decidedly short. 

A Stephen King adaptation, so obnov there was a troubled author, some spilt personality issues, a little American gothica and all that..

Innovative soundtrack features the sound of King laughing all the way to the bank. Again.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 18, 2007)

Not a DVD as such, but last night I did watch Mr K playing Bioshock on his new Xbox 360, the awesome graphics displayed to perfection on our new 26" tv. It was quite mindblowing, especially as prior to this it was PS2 on a tiny portable


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 18, 2007)

Flirting With Disaster. Excellent, forgotten how good Patricia Arquette is


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2007)

Imprint.

Miike Takashis banned masters of horror. Some shit arse acting and ropey effects should have been the reason it was banned. Not really bloody or scary at all. Not even very Miike Takahi in style (visualy), there was however torture with icky noises.


----------



## Reno (Sep 18, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Imprint.
> 
> Miike Takashis banned masters of horror. Some shit arse acting and ropey effects should have been the reason it was banned. Not really bloody or scary at all. Not even very Miike Takahi in style (visualy), there was however torture with icky noises.



That whole series has been really dissapointing. Shame as it seemed like a good idea.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> That whole series has been really dissapointing. Shame as it seemed like a good idea.



It has hasn't it. I was really looking forward to all of it, but it just ended up being a bit 80s New twilight zone. Too TV.


----------



## ramjamclub (Sep 18, 2007)

Flags of our fathers
Liked some bits but the "America won the war" tone was a little too evident.
Typical Hollywood hooray for America film. 6/10


----------



## ramjamclub (Sep 18, 2007)

Mr Bean's holiday.
I thought it was Mr Bean's last holiday. He is past his sell by date.
Mr bean was playing being Mr. bean. Some scenes were very convoluted.
Second half the film picked up a bit more. 7/10


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 18, 2007)

Apocalypto.

Sort of Fellini meets Francis Coppola.

I liked it. But if you like scenes of indians running through jungle, this movie is your Nirvana.


----------



## Reno (Sep 19, 2007)

....


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 19, 2007)

the transporter - strange film. i dunno if it's shit or good as it was so watchable.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2007)

The Beat My Heart Skipped

Really liked this...thought the direction brilliantly caught some panicky moments, loved the Chinese girls role, and some of the scenes really scared the shit out of me


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 19, 2007)

had that in a pile for ages and keep forgetting to watch it


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 19, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> ....




Oh go on - i'm intrigued.


----------



## foo (Sep 19, 2007)

something called (i think) Looking for the Wrong Eyed Jesus. 

i think i need to watch it again. sober.


----------



## Reno (Sep 19, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> The Beat My Heart Skipped
> 
> Really liked this...thought the direction brilliantly caught some panicky moments, loved the Chinese girls role, and some of the scenes really scared the shit out of me



Fantastic film and Jacques Audiard is one of the best directors currently working anywhere IMO. Have you seen his previous film Read My Lips ?


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 19, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> something called (i think) Looking for the Wrong Eyed Jesus.
> 
> i think i need to watch it again. sober.




the BBC thing set in the South? loved that - The Handsome Family, Jim White, Johnny Dowd especially (that song in the barbershop was just beautiful), Cat Power.. marvellous.


----------



## foo (Sep 19, 2007)

yes. i wish i'd watched it properly. it looked really fascinating. 

i will watch again.


----------



## Reno (Sep 19, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Oh go on - i'm intrigued.



My question was, why does Johnny name drop Fellini every time he sees an action film ? Then I thought, it was probably 4am in the morning in Canada when he wrote his comment and he was sleepy and confused...


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 19, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> yes. i wish i'd watched it properly. it looked really fascinating.
> 
> i will watch again.




the main character, Jim White, is fascinating - he's been (and this is the wiki list, i didn't know about all of these  ) a comedian, a fashion model, a boxer, a preacher, a professional surfer and a New York cab driver


----------



## foo (Sep 19, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> the main character, Jim White, is fascinating - he's been (and this is the wiki list, i didn't know about all of these  ) a comedian, a fashion model, a boxer, a preacher, a professional surfer and a New York cab driver




yes, me fella was telling me all this. he almost sat on me to force me to watch it.   time and place etc. i'll borrow it and sit down quietly and serenely to watch again - as i said, it did look fascinating. i know very little bout the deep south and the music (is this where it's set? i think it is....) 

i'll see if he can burn a copy for you if you want? return the favour for all the cds you've given me over the years.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 19, 2007)

ah, cheers, but i have it (the extras are good!)...

It is set in the deep south. Some - JC2 i think, particularly - didn't like it because it presented a very "BBC look at weird americans" view of the south, which i think is unfair but not entirely without basis. A lot of it does look at the baptist weirdos and the like. But that's not all it is. And it has Harry Crews in it too (the big guy with the cane limping down the dirt track.. )


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2007)

Babel 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449467/

Not sure on this one. 
It was clever but did not exactly captivate me! 

Might have to view again


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Fantastic film and Jacques Audiard is one of the best directors currently working anywhere IMO. Have you seen his previous film Read My Lips ?


No, not seen that


*adds to rental list*


----------



## Reno (Sep 19, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> No, not seen that
> 
> 
> *adds to rental list*




I think Read my Lips features one of the most interesting female characters in recent years and it's one of my favourite films of the last couple of decades. Hope you'll enjoy it.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> I think Read my Lips features one of the most interesting female characters in recent years and *it's one of my favourite films of the last couple of decades*. Hope you'll enjoy it.


Wow - now that sounds promising!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 19, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Flirting With Disaster. Excellent, forgotten how good Patricia Arquette is



Ooh yeah, now that's a proper underrated little gem, eh?


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 19, 2007)

as is Spanking The Monkey


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 19, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> My question was, why does Johnny name drop Fellini every time he sees an action film ? )



Say what?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 19, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> It is set in the deep south. Some - JC2 i think, particularly - didn't like it because it presented a very "BBC look at weird americans" view of the south, which i think is unfair but not entirely without basis. A lot of it does look at the baptist weirdos and the like. But that's not all it is. And it has Harry Crews in it too (the big guy with the cane limping down the dirt track.. )



No, you're wrong: I liked it a lot. I like freaks and weirdos as much as the next person.

I just thought that it was predictable, given that it was a british production.

In a british production about rural or southern america, you have to include the gun nut, the religious fanatic, the toothless old man, etc.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 20, 2007)

Black Sheep.

New Zealand's worst nightmare come to life, with mutated farmers copulating with sheep, eco-warriors chewing on the heads of rabbits, and meadows full of merinos pulling the entrails out of Japanese businessmen.

I'll have to watch it again at least once, to try to pick up on the jokes made obscure to me by the kiwi accent.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 20, 2007)

Hot Fuzz

Deeply disappointing.  The only time I laughed was the bit I laughed at in the trailer...brainfreeze/ice cream bit

Am going to see Run Fat Boy Run on Saturday with my daughter and her gf, so am hoping it will be at least slightly more amusing.  It has Dylan Moran in it - which is an improvement in itself.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2007)

The Moomins 

 x 10000000!!!!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 20, 2007)

Old school scary moomins or lame Japanese cartoon version?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Old school scary moomins or lame Japanese cartoon version?



Proper old school scary Moomins  

Still as weird as I remember and the Hattifatteners were ace


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 20, 2007)

The hattifatners were well spooky. 

Can you get it on dvd then? Mrs Suplex says she loves the Moonins, I want to show her how the world really is.


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 20, 2007)

*28 Weeks Later *- first half-hour's decent enough, devolves into something pretty atrocious soon after that though. Not a patch on the first one.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Last King of Scotland.
Bloody good.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 20, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> yes. i wish i'd watched it properly. it looked really fascinating.
> 
> i will watch again.




Oh do!

It's brilliant!


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 20, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Last King of Scotland.
> Bloody good.



aye.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 20, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Hot Fuzz
> 
> Deeply disappointing.  The only time I laughed was the bit I laughed at in the trailer...brainfreeze/ice cream bit
> 
> Am going to see Run Fat Boy Run on Saturday with my daughter and her gf, so am hoping it will be at least slightly more amusing.  It has Dylan Moran in it - which is an improvement in itself.



I didn't like it as much as Shaun of the Dead, but I still enjoyed that movie. The english village gunbattle at the end is a riot.


----------



## Reno (Sep 21, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> The english village gunbattle at the end is a riot.




That's where the whole movie became tedious IMO. Didn't mind it until then.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 21, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> That's where the whole movie became tedious IMO. Didn't mind it until then.



That's the best part: the throwing off of convention and standard expectation.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 21, 2007)

*An Unfinished Life*

ive saw it before but am gonna watch it again right now....

i cant believe robert redford is 71! :-o


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2007)

Sunday

The Jimmy McGovern dramatisation of Bloody Sunday

Rather good, one part made me get something really big stuck in my eye


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 21, 2007)

just watched about 4 episodes of the Sarah Silverman Show.

So, so wrong. And so, so funny


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 22, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> just watched about 4 episodes of the Sarah Silverman Show.
> 
> So, so wrong. And so, so funny



What's wrong about it?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 22, 2007)

1408 - very claustrophobic and some nice jump out of your skin moments but, I thought the ending was a bit bollocks


----------



## sojourner (Sep 22, 2007)

This is England - fuck me, that was unnerving.  Christ, it was like stepping back in time for me...he really captured that time and place, and I knew so many blokes like Combo, who would just *flip*. I spent my youth in pub bars, playing pool with blokes like him, and went out with a couple of the.  That constant atmosphere of massive and unpredictable violence going on *shudder*.  Fucking _hugely_ powerful film, can't tell you how much I loved it.

Dead Mans Shoes - didn't realise til it came on that it was another Shane Meadows film.  Again, absolutely fantastic, in so many ways.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 22, 2007)

Not really last night, more this affy, but Run Fat Boy Run.  Made me and the girl laugh, quite a lot actually.  Puerile, but in a _good_ way  

Oh, and Dylan Moran?  I actually would!!


----------



## Leica (Sep 23, 2007)

I've just finished watching Images, by Robert Altman.


----------



## renegadechicken (Sep 23, 2007)

Just finished watching death proof - was alright, the Mrs Chicken liked it more than i did, but it does have some good dialogue between the ladies.


----------



## LDR (Sep 23, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> something called (i think) Looking for the Wrong Eyed Jesus.
> 
> i think i need to watch it again. sober.


It's brilliant and the soundtrack is worth getting too.


----------



## LDR (Sep 23, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Black Sheep.
> 
> New Zealand's worst nightmare come to life, with mutated farmers copulating with sheep, eco-warriors chewing on the heads of rabbits, and meadows full of merinos pulling the entrails out of Japanese businessmen.
> 
> I'll have to watch it again at least once, to try to pick up on the jokes made obscure to me by the kiwi accent.


I've yet to watch this as yet but I'm really keen to see it.

What do you think of it?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 23, 2007)

We watched Spike Lee's _Do The Right Thing_. I love that film. Mr VP hadn't seen it so I insisted we sat down for 2 hours and watched it last night. 

I cried buckets as usual. Poignant and moving film. Makes me angry. Makes me sad. Almost a feeling of utter helplessness at the end.


----------



## foo (Sep 23, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> the BBC thing set in the South? loved that - The Handsome Family, Jim White, Johnny Dowd especially (that song in the barbershop was just beautiful), Cat Power.. marvellous.




watched it last night - and bloody loved it. not knowing much about southern music, or people, i sat with my jaw on the floor. i want the soundtrack now. 

i haven't stopped talking bout jesus with a deep southern accent. 

i will be for days.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 23, 2007)

Did you like the Johnny Down song - him and the woman in the barbers.. "first there was a funeral.. then there was trial... "

just stunning. And The Handsome Family were so cool in it.

eta: i'm actually going to do your gospel disc today and i'll knock up a CD of that sort of stuff as well, as a "bit late" consolation prize


----------



## foo (Sep 23, 2007)

oh yeh, in the deleted scenes there's this guy singing (erm...don't know who he is), but he didn't catch my attention. it was the long guitar player. was there ever a man and his body at one with his instrument! i rewound it quite a few times. what a dude. 

ah. Johnny Down. the man with the grey hair. yep. i loved the bit in the barbers. and the ole man with the wobbly legs talking about how it used to be with that clothes catalogue.


----------



## foo (Sep 23, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Did you like the Johnny Down song - him and the woman in the barbers.. "first there was a funeral.. then there was trial... "
> 
> just stunning. And The Handsome Family were so cool in it.



i had heard of them (from you probably    ) and didn't realise that's who the man and the woman were on the floating house until the credits, so i watched them again.   

i'm going to watch the whole thing again. i'm already getting into slide guitar music (and i love  the Paris Texas cd i've got - which i know is different, but has a similar atmosphere). i feel a new passion coming on....


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 23, 2007)

<gets compiling>

actually, if you want a really intriguing listen, check out an album that Luke Vibert, who's a kind of glitchy experimental electronic / jungle geezer (kinda  ), did with BJ Cole, who's probably the best pedal steel player the UK's ever produced (worked with bloody everybody). It's odd but it really works


----------



## foo (Sep 23, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> eta: i'm actually going to do your gospel disc today and i'll knock up a CD of that sort of stuff as well, as a "bit late" consolation prize



oh wow. thanks!  x

edit: just seen that post. Luke vibert - will do. this is great, i love new stuff! (i know it's not new but it is to me iyswim)

mustn't get too animated; i'm cultivating a slowness of speech and movement. and looking up at the trees a lot.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 23, 2007)

heh 

if you want to read a great book, try The Gospel Singer by Harry Crews, who was the old big fella walking alongside the car a while..


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 23, 2007)

The last DVD I watched was The Blues Brothers, in the small hours of Saturday morning. It's still quality


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 23, 2007)

Last night I watched "Dirty Mary Crazy Larry" and it's still cool


----------



## foo (Sep 23, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> heh
> 
> if you want to read a great book, try The Gospel Singer by Harry Crews, who was the old big fella walking alongside the car a while..



cheers. the man with the wobbly legs - and the stories.


----------



## LDR (Sep 23, 2007)

Just finished watching Black Sheep and I thought it was brilliant.

Funny as fuck and destined to become a cult classic.  Good dumb entertainment. 

It was filmed where my in-laws live which made it even more creepy.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 23, 2007)

Better Off Dead  Uninterrupted by a mass outbreak of flies this time, so I was able to properly appreciate how great it is, even after all these years - funny, sweet, stupid and with some excellently filmed ski sequences. The only problem is that now I'm all hung up on teenage John Cusack all over again...sigh.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 23, 2007)

The Sopranos - Season 2 finished.


I dunno . . . maybe I'm still getting over The Wire.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 23, 2007)

seem to have been caught up in Pie Face's Oz binge (she's blasted through about 10 episodes in one day).


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2007)

watched about 8 episodes of 24 series 5 yesterday


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2007)

and two more episodes of the wire series 2 tonight - loving it


----------



## LDR (Sep 24, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> seem to have been caught up in Pie Face's Oz binge (she's blasted through about 10 episodes in one day).


Christ.   I find it had to sit through more than an two hours of any show no matter how good it is.  Isn't that a whole day in front of the TV?


----------



## foo (Sep 24, 2007)

jesus, a whole day of Oz, and i'd want to cut my eyes out  

watched that film again last night Dub. i am in love. hurry up with those cds!

i'm going to Fopp today, to find the soundtrack


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 24, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Just finished watching Black Sheep and I thought it was brilliant.
> 
> Funny as fuck and destined to become a cult classic.  Good dumb entertainment.
> 
> It was filmed where my in-laws live which made it even more creepy.



I enjoyed it too. I thought it was a touch long in the middle, but the idea is so wacko, that you don't really mind. We'll probably add it to the family library.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 24, 2007)

White Line Fever


----------



## Iam (Sep 24, 2007)

This weekend, I watched:

A Dog's Breakfast, a Canadian indie comedy, with half the cast of Stargate Atlantis. Actually very funny, beautifully played, single location film.

And Transformers. Errr, yeah. I think my interest was mostly held by the female lead  . And maybe a little by the huge robots turning into cars and blowing up lots of stuff. Mildy entertaining, but tosh anyway.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 24, 2007)

Music and Lyrics.

The teenager bought it at the weekend (even though we had already seen it at the cinema) and insisted we all watch it together.

It is a sweet, lighthearted, girly, Hugh Grant film.  Made us laugh.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 24, 2007)

Striaght heads with Danny dyer... was good but a little bit to rapey( to much rape ) for the bird.


----------



## mhendo (Sep 24, 2007)

Watched the first three episodes the Season 3 of Weeds. Still loving it.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 24, 2007)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Striaght heads with Danny dyer... was good but a little bir to rapey for the bird.




what the fuck is 'rapey'?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 24, 2007)

Die Hard. £4 from Woolworths


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 24, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> what the fuck is 'rapey'?




rapey
rapeie
rape-e

i dont know how you spell it... 
was a lot of rape in it.. 

so there


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 24, 2007)

nice.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 24, 2007)

how should i spell it out of intrest ? 

or just stick with too much rape?


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 24, 2007)

i dunno, it sounds fucking abhorrent. A 'rapey' Danny Dyer film? jesus..


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ep's 7&8 of The Wire season 3


----------



## breasticles (Sep 24, 2007)

requiem for a dream. made me want to take drugs, and then made me not want to take drugs very rapidly. another thing- this film viewed after drugstore cowboy could possibly lead a naive audience to the belief that women only get into heroin if they either are kelly lynch, or look very very like kelly lynch. hmmm. and another thing- this film viewed after traffic could lead a naive audience to believe that the very worst thing that can happen to a young woman in active heroin addiction is having vaguely non- consensual sex with big black men. which is also, you know, hmmmm. 

also: sense and sensibility- regrettably i now find this much more my 'speed' than all that fast-cut vein- bulgey gruelling descent into degradation and pyschosis type stuff. yes, i am a pensioner, and a very middle- class one at that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i dunno, it sounds fucking abhorrent. A 'rapey' Danny Dyer film? jesus..


I think it's Dyer who gets raped. With a shotgun. By Sculley from the X-Files. That's not abhorrent to me.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 24, 2007)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> rapey
> rapeie
> rape-e
> 
> ...



How about 'rapish'?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 25, 2007)

Vanishing Point


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2007)

The Three Burials Of Melquiadas Estrada - fantastic directorial debut of Tommy Lee Jones. Great views of Texas and Mexico. Great acting. Very moving. Not as funny as Weekend At Bernie's though


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 25, 2007)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> Vanishing Point


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> The Three Burials Of Melquiadas Estrada - fantastic directorial debut of Tommy Lee Jones. *Great views of Texas and Mexico*. Great acting. Very moving. Not as funny as Weekend At Bernie's though


This intrigues me

I need to watch this


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 25, 2007)

_Straw Dogs_. Very good, very iffy.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> _Straw Dogs_. Very good, very iffy.


Expand please


----------



## belboid (Sep 25, 2007)

Crown vs Stevens - a very early Michael Powell quota quickie, nothing to write home about really.

Babel - intriguing and engrossing if not entirely convincing, ultimately


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 25, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> This intrigues me
> 
> I need to watch this




It's absolutely wonderful


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 25, 2007)

Ghostbusters.

still funny


----------



## ramjamclub (Sep 26, 2007)

Tenacious D - The Pick Of Destiny 
rate it a 8/10
Enjoyed it. Like most stuff by Jack Black


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Expand please



P L E A S E


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 26, 2007)

More Oz...


----------



## starfish (Sep 26, 2007)

Not quite DVD, it was Virgin+ & not last night, but i was forced to sit through High School Musical 2 by my niece & nephew at the weekend. Theres 2 hours ill never see again.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 26, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> P L E A S E


Extremely poor reaction times there Donna

Would have been funny if not for that


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Extremely poor reaction times there Donna
> 
> Would have been funny if not for that


To be fair the reaction time between my seeing it and then posting was shorter than the time between you posting and my posting.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm working me way through first series of the Sopranos, cos I thought I might enjoy it, and there's only 2 & 3 on tvcatchup.

It's okay, there's a couple of really good ironic lines, but I'm not exactly overwhelmed with joy


----------



## sojourner (Sep 26, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> To be fair the reaction time between my seeing it and then posting was shorter than the time between you posting and my posting.


Yes but I've been working, see


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyway, the iffy bits include Susan George enjoying the rape and Dustin Hoffman discovering he's a real man by killing the duck. Oh and David Warner being led on by Peter Vaughan's daughter for no obvious reason.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 26, 2007)

If those are real spoilers I'd remove them pronto 

I was only asking in a conceptual way


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2007)

Not really - Straw Dogs is infamous for those acts - it's like saying Ophelia drowns is a spoiler


----------



## sojourner (Sep 26, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Not really - Straw Dogs is infamous for those acts - it's like saying Ophelia drowns is a spoiler


Err, yes, they are!

You can't pick and bloody choose what you think is a spoiler just because YOU think it's really well known!

I didn't know all of that!


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 26, 2007)

they are spoilers, really, orang.. very well known doesn't mean 'universally known'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Err, yes, they are!
> 
> You can't pick and bloody choose what you think is a spoiler just because YOU think it's really well known!
> 
> I didn't know all of that!


OK - it's just that they way you asked seemed to hint that you knew already


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry for the Ophelia spoiler too


----------



## rollinder (Sep 27, 2007)

watched the first two episodes of Doctor Who The Greatest Show In The Galaxy , thanks to the magic of the internet  
Sylvester being an idiot - Ace being terrified of clowns - scary Pieriot and killer robot ones too and a down right creapy 50s/american family demanding entertainment.

Don't think I saw it at the time - just remember bits from seeing photographs and getting the book out of the libary a few years later.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 27, 2007)

Raining Stones

Okay, but I think Boys from the Blackstuff captured despairing poverty in a less clumsy and more poignant way


----------



## sojourner (Sep 27, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> OK - it's just that they way you asked seemed to hint that you knew already


Well, you know what assume means


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 27, 2007)

'Sunshine' and it was rubbish - probably would have been a lot better on a big screen, where'd it would have been easier to let the excellent visuals distract you from the tired old plot.


----------



## Leica (Sep 28, 2007)

Gertrud, by Carl Dreyer.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 28, 2007)

Thunderbolt & Lightfoot


----------



## ramjamclub (Sep 28, 2007)

*Great action*

Apocalypto
One of the best films seen this year. Was fast paced action from start to finish, no dull moments. rated 10/10
not a film for the faint-hearted.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 30, 2007)

well I'm trying and failing to enjoy Casino Royale.. just don't see why it was so well-received


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 30, 2007)

House of Flying Daggers (on tv). It's a right load of old shit, isn't it? Nice music, but intensely irritating film.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 30, 2007)

I really can't express enough how annoyed I am that I've wasted two hours watching such a lame film. I love a shit film as much as the next person, but not a joyless, bombastic, sterile, overglossy shit film that thinks it's the best thing ever made. I was even starting to get sick of looking at Zhang Ziyi's extraordinary face, and I never thought such a thing would be possible.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 1, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> 'Sunshine' and it was rubbish - probably would have been a lot better on a big screen, where'd it would have been easier to let the excellent visuals distract you from the tired old plot.



You're not codding. From the very beginning 'Oh I wonder what happened to the first mission?' the entire movie was completely predictable. And the effects weren't even that good. The best bit was watching the extras and seeing all the thick actors claiming what an amazingly philosophical script it was. My arse.


----------



## passenger (Oct 1, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> Apocalypto
> One of the best films seen this year. Was fast paced action from start to finish, no dull moments. rated 10/10
> not a film for the faint-hearted.




totaly agree loved it


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2007)

Watched some Sopranos and Black Books


----------



## Pieface (Oct 1, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> House of Flying Daggers (on tv). It's a right load of old shit, isn't it? Nice music, but intensely irritating film.



I only managed half an hour of that.

"Watched" (fell asleep for a bit) Casino Royale.  God it was dull - it's only interesting in relation to the other Bond films - the plot was BO-RING   I know it's all about how he becomes the hard Bond we know and love/hate/put up with, but it was still cack.

BUT.....and I think you probably saw this coming, Daniel Craig can get naked any time his bad self feels like it.  Oh lordy.


----------



## rekil (Oct 1, 2007)

The Running Mate. Very good political drama series on Irish telly. Here  under drama if anyone's interested. There's a first class use of swearing about 48 mins in for the lo com denoms amongst you.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Severance* – The same "strangers hunted and killed by inhuman savages" movie we've seen a thousand times before except it was really good. Well written and bloody funny. Danny Dyer was actually likeable in it.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 2, 2007)

*The Host* – overlong and, at times, fairly impenetrable Korean monster movie. The first half-hour's great though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 2, 2007)

Cross of Iron.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 2, 2007)

Closer - good script, nice watching Clive Owen act Jood Law off screen and out the door. 

"So where's the apology? Ya cunt."


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 2, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Closer


Outstanding! Really enjoyed Julia Roberts as well.

Never, ever been able to believe in Clive Owen though.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 2, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Closer - good script, nice watching Clive Owen act Jood Law off screen and out the door.



that's like saying Westlife are better than Boyzone - wooden Clive Owen in 'marginally less wooden than wooden Jude Law' wood showdown.

Dreadful film too, IMO


----------



## g force (Oct 2, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> well I'm trying and failing to enjoy Casino Royale.. just don't see why it was so well-received



I think it's more "well recieved comapred to the Bond shite that preceeded" that clouded a lot of the reviews, rather than them looking at it as a standalone film. Also thought it was shite....Daniel Craig wasn't bad and the house in Venice collapse was pretty enough but the rest was tedious shite.

Tonight's DVD will be disc 1 of Northern Exposure Season 5


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 2, 2007)

ah, didn't know it was out


----------



## g force (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup...but no comedy puffa jacket cover for non-US versions


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 2, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> that's like saying Westlife are better than Boyzone - wooden Clive Owen in 'marginally less wooden than wooden Jude Law' wood showdown.
> 
> Dreadful film too, IMO




Clive Owen towers above the Law, simultaneously pissing on his head and kicking his arse. A man of many talents, in that respect.

Dreadful film? Yeah, I'd go along with that.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 2, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> Never, ever been able to believe in Clive Owen though.



He does exist. Trust me on that one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2007)

What annoyed me about Closer was how horrible the characters were to each other - no-one's that cuntish are they or am I being hopelessly naive? It didn't ring true anyway and I couldn't identify with anyone


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 2, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What annoyed me about Closer was how horrible the characters were to each other - no-one's that cuntish are they or am I being hopelessly naive? It didn't ring true anyway and I couldn't identify with anyone



I'd go along with that - exploration of contemporary sexual mores? Exploration of contemporary cunts more like it..

Not since I saw the talented mr ripley have I watched a film so devoid of sympathetic characters. Now, who's the common denominator there?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> well I'm trying and failing to enjoy Casino Royale.. just don't see why it was so well-received



I gave up after about 10 minutes, I can only assume it didn't get any better then.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 2, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I gave up after about 10 minutes, I can only assume it didn't get any better then.




well it got a little better, i guess - in that it was less bad. There was some proper acting and tension around the card game, but it really didn't redeem the rest of it. I never thought I'd prefer Roger Moore twatting around in a powerboat..


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 2, 2007)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> I'd go along with that - exploration of contemporary sexual mores? Exploration of contemporary cunts more like it..
> 
> Not since I saw the talented mr ripley have I watched a film so devoid of sympathetic characters. Now, who's the common denominator there?




I didn't mind that the characters weren't sympathetic, just that they weren't credible - as orang said, everyone was so singularly vile. For something that seemed to be putting human relationships under the microscope, you'd expect some credibility. It was just nonsense.


----------



## rollinder (Oct 2, 2007)

just watched Rarg





if it wasn't for the random find of the video in a charity shop I'd have completly forgoten that this existed. Should be as well known as the Snowman. The ending is as sweet and fluffy as I remembered.


----------



## rollinder (Oct 2, 2007)

Just watched an old Arena about Philip K Dick - A Day In The Afterlife (from @94) - ain't bit torrent wonderful   

I'd forgetten how inventive Arena was.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 3, 2007)

Last night we watched The Core on one of the random free cable channels we've started picking up. Started off enjoyably shit, finished up depressingly beyond shit. Shame on everyone involved!


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 3, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Last night we watched The Core on one of the random free cable channels we've started picking up. Started off enjoyably shit, finished up depressingly beyond shit. Shame on everyone involved!


The thing about The Core is, despite the film being shite, the guy who wrote it (and Catwoman! Not a good track record...) has one of the most consistently entertaining blogs on the internet:

http://kfmonkey.blogspot.com/

Anyway, I watched The Wire and Screenwipe.

SG


----------



## sojourner (Oct 3, 2007)

Pourquoi pas moi?

Funny, poignant, plus gorgeous chicks - a queer fairytale with some hometruths thrown in for good measure

Loved it    My daughter even watched it, and it had _subtitles_


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 3, 2007)

I watched Wimbledon on ITV2 the other night   
OMG, it was so bad.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 3, 2007)

I watched the first 30 minutes of purple rain - I'm going to watch the rest later.


----------



## rollinder (Oct 3, 2007)

today - 
clips of Marc Bolan performing on Marc on the dvd that came with the T. Rex 25 Anniversary best of comp
the drummer kept giving "I can't belive we got this gig/are getting paid for doing this" grins towards the guitarist in dungarees!. 
Marc started off looking desperate & a cross between Souxie Soux & Robert Smith but in the later clips he'd cut down on the whitye face paint & was really geting into it - full on feral/preening.

shame the songs were cut short, wonder if this was done for the bonus dvd or if they didn't do full performances on the programme?


and Daleks Invasion Earth 2150 AD on the telly

Peter Cushing as Doctor Who, Bernard bloody Cribbins doing 'comedy', ramraiding daleks in an old old van , daleks killing people via fire extinguiser suffication  - load of bollocks really - wish I'd got the real thing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Last night we watched The Core on one of the random free cable channels we've started picking up. Started off enjoyably shit, finished up depressingly beyond shit. Shame on everyone involved!



The Core is so shit its shitter. 

For some reason I have stuck this shit on several times when I have been drunk. 

My god it's shit.


----------



## raggamuffin (Oct 3, 2007)

NeverEnding Story!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2007)

Keane - a film about a mental bloke wandering around muttering to himself and almost doing bad things. I guess it was intended to convey what it must be like to be schizophrenic. It was quite compelling and intense and well acted but it didn't ring true for me. Not that I would know. Still, a good effort - great sound too


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 4, 2007)

panic room.  fincher's worst film by a country mile.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 4, 2007)

Tranceformers - Decent enough effects but nothing special


----------



## Yetman (Oct 4, 2007)

I've got the Blue Man Group Complex DVD to watch tonight


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 4, 2007)

The Moguls - Jeff Bridges does his everyman thing as a fella trying to break out of midlife mundanity by recruiting the whole town to make a porno flick. 

Was alright - some laughs, Bridges watchable as per usual, decent cast.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 4, 2007)

Bull Durham

Really enjoyed this film - great script, great performances, warm and funny and sweet but not sentimental. Amazed to see Tim Robbins playing such an unlikeable boor; even more amazed to actually like Kevin Costner in a film, for once. Susan Sarandon was top notch as always, plus on a purely physical level she looks absolutely stunning - fantastic legs!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> The Core is so shit its shitter.
> 
> For some reason I have stuck this shit on several times when I have been drunk.
> 
> My god it's shit.


Damn I missed it! I love shit films. Haven't seen that one yet. Speaking of shit films, I'm going to watch Robocop 3 in a bit. Anyone else seen it? Should I bother?


----------



## Eva Luna (Oct 4, 2007)

I watched the middle section of the Woodstock DVD.  Fantastic.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 4, 2007)

Planet terror on the weekend, fucking ace, kicks the arse off death proof.. well funny and an instant classic in my book !


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 4, 2007)

The Johnny Cash TV Show

absolutely stunning - a double DVd of highlights from his 69-71 TV show.. Tony Joe White, Dylan, Orbison, Neil Young, Johnny & June, lots of schmaltz and nonsense

fantastic


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2007)

ok Robocop was shit - made for 'the family' and he flies! Rubbish. Now I'm gonna watch The Core - judging by the start, it looks like May and AS are right - suicidal pigeons! Ray!


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 4, 2007)

Transformers - I enjoyed


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2007)

The Core is so shit - I love it! The space shuttle landed in a storm drain in LA - how exciting!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 4, 2007)

Hahaha, it's still brilliantly shit at that stage - you wait till later, you'll be losing the will to live long before the film reaches its rubbish, predictable end


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2007)

a scientist stood on a hill and said, 'god, I hate this sky' and then they got in the ship and some whales came and sang to them. This is great! Not sure if the science is sound, mind.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Damn I missed it! I love shit films. Haven't seen that one yet. Speaking of shit films, I'm going to watch Robocop 3 in a bit. Anyone else seen it? Should I bother?



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

That's plain awful on a par with Batman and Robin or Spawn.  It's way beyond the entertaining crap a la Core or the 'badness as an art form' of Robin Hood Prince of Thieves.  It's just embarrassing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2007)

Tonight I watched Babel... very good


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2007)

Two from Box Of The Banned vol2:
Contamination - dreadful Italian Alien rip-off. Rubbish exploding stomach scenes. Great soundtrack from Goblin as usual.
Don't Go Near The Park - very strange plot, some appalling action with execrable script, but a good laugh in a Plan 9 From Outer Space kinda way.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2007)

I finally finished The Sopranos series 1.  It really started to come together about halfway through and I enjoyed it.  Having watched the last one this morning, I intend to start the second series today


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 7, 2007)

Watched the first 2 episodes of Wire Series 3


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 7, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Two from Box Of The Banned vol2:
> Contamination - dreadful Italian Alien rip-off. Rubbish exploding stomach scenes. Great soundtrack from Goblin as usual.



Sounds quite good


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Sounds quite good


Gonna watch two more tomorrow - The Witch That Came From The Mountain, which sounds well dodgy, and Evilspeak - about a hacker who writes a programme that gets possessed by the devil or something - was made in 1982 so will be hilarious


----------



## joevsimp (Oct 7, 2007)

GREASE!!
with fl;atmates, indian, beer, cider, vodka and ban n jerry's, guitar hero and singstar for afters


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2007)

Part two of the thread continues here:
http://urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=224695


----------

